# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na VUK VRHOVCU

## Argente

Dobrodošli na novi nastavak!

I, tradicionalno: 

*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 

Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat ćemo brisati, također, bez upozorenja). Nastojat ćemo u tome biti dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer želimo da na ovoj temi, kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu dostupne informacije. 

SRETNO SVIMA* 

*STARA TEMA*

----------


## Argente

> info
> 
> Adresa: Dugi Dol 4a, Zagreb - 2.kat 
> Centrala *01/ 23 53 800* Liječnici - ginekolozi
> tel. *23 53 906*
> Dr. med*. Pavan-Jukić* tel.* 23 53 914*
> 
> Liječnici - androlozi 
> Dr. med. *Kristijan Peroš*, tel. *23 53 916*
> ...





> Na prvi pregled naručuje se 1 dc telefonski i dolazi se cca 8 -10 dc (može žena sama) te je potrebna uputnica za pregled dok se kasnije obično dolazi po uputi dr. 3 dc. i također se nosi uputnica za pregled (kada se krene u postupak moguće je uputnicu za sam postupak donijeti naknadno).





> sad sam zvala sestre na vv, ona mi je rekla da ako dobijem iza 20h da onda subotu računam kao prvi dan i da dodjem u pon... ako dobijem do 20h da onda kao danas (petak) racunam prvi dan, i da dodjem sutra do 10.00h .... dr. radi i sutra i u ponedeljak. Onaj papir sto mora biti ovjeren od javnog biljeznika (posto nisam stigla) mogu donijeti na drugi pregled, znaci ne odmah sutra !!!





> mislim da priznaju samo svoje nalaze
> markeri 2 godine, papa i brisevi godinu dana
> ako ne želiš čekati naruči se sada čim dobiješ M, tj zoveš na 1 dc i naručuju za 8-10 dc, i kaži da želiš kod dr. A
> ti doneseš uputnicu za pregled, tm za spermio
> dođete kada vam kaže, mislim oko 10, tm da spermio i čekate konzultacije
> dok čekate možda bude i spermio gotov
> 
> na VV imaju raspored pregleda/sala kojeg se drže..tako da se pripremiš taj prvi put na čekanje, jer:
> počinju u 7:30 sa radom i idu folikulometrije cura koje su u postupku do cca. 8:30-9:00 kada se ide u salu
> ...



*Nove informacije dobrodošle, šaljite i ja ću dodavati!*

----------


## ljube555

Cure, moze pitanje...  TSH mi je bio 4.5 rekla doktorica da je to malo previsoko da bi trebala malo sniziti za postupak... Pila sam sam tri tjedna tableti i pao mi je na 1.0 dal je to uredu za postupak ili sada opet prenisko???? Hvala na odg.

----------


## mikipika32

Super da ti je tako brzo pao u tri tjedna i 1 je super vrijednost za postupke. Ja nikako da spustim ispod 2. Koju si dozu pila?

----------


## ljube555

Pila sam tableti Tyraq 25mil... Svako jutro jednu na prazan zeludac.... I k tomu sam pila omega -3 i ja sam zacudila se.... Inaci sam trebala to piti bar mjesec dana.... Ali eto u tri tjedna mi to palo.... To ti je tableti i doktor opce prakse moze dati....

----------


## mikipika32

Ja pak pijem Euthirox i vec godinu dana podizem dozu ali nikako da padne. Za ove tablete Tyraq nisam cula. Pitat cu doktora za njih. Mozda su bolje nego ove moje.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Curee eo me sa 1 fm..imam na lijevom jajniku 5 kom od 12-13 velicine , na desnom isto toliko ali su manji....endo dobar  :Smile: 
Nastavljam sa Puregonom 150 jedinica + or nesto hhhh.... u pon pregled...danas puuuna cekaonica...puno punkcija i par ETa....

----------


## zdravka82

Super, draga, kad bi mogla biti punkcija? Imas li kakve nuspojave od stimulacije?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Nemam nuspojava..ok sam...mrvu bez daha ali nista spektakularno  :Smile:  Na GO sa iduci tjedan pa mi lakse...sve ce u ponedjeljak biti jasnije...kako ti napredujes?

----------


## zdravka82

Cekam 1dc, koji bi trebao biti za 8dana, pa zovem na brdo da se narucim na pregled.. Dobila briseve, uredni su.. Jel po novom na vv da markeri ne smiju biti stariji od 6mjeseci?

----------


## bubekica

Markeri vrijede 2 godine. Moji su iz 8/2014 i jucer sam ih preuzela iz kartona jer mi vrijede do 8/2016 i mogu ih iskoristiti za drugu kliniku.

----------


## zdravka82

Pitam jer mi je sestra u vg rekla da po novom vrijede 6 mjeseci! Moji su iz 10/13..

----------


## miuta821

> Curee eo me sa 1 fm..imam na lijevom jajniku 5 kom od 12-13 velicine , na desnom isto toliko ali su manji....endo dobar 
> Nastavljam sa Puregonom 150 jedinica + or nesto hhhh.... u pon pregled...danas puuuna cekaonica...puno punkcija i par ETa....


Ja imam poslije inekcje malo cudno osjecaji kao da imam neki pritisak u glavi popodne onda bolije.

Jel si dugo cekala?ja moram u 8 i30 utorak

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Miuta..steta da nisi sutra gore!
I ja moram sutra u 8:30 h pa krecem ujutro u 6 za Zg..da li mogu pitati koliki mi estradiol bio jer sam u prosli pon vadila, petak i pretpostavljam i sutra...ali to tolikom brzinom ide da ne stignem pitati ista...
U koje doba ide stoperica navecer?
I da li na Vv prije punkcije ispiru rodnicu?

----------


## Bananka

> Miuta..steta da nisi sutra gore!
> I ja moram sutra u 8:30 h pa krecem ujutro u 6 za Zg..da li mogu pitati koliki mi estradiol bio jer sam u prosli pon vadila, petak i pretpostavljam i sutra...ali to tolikom brzinom ide da ne stignem pitati ista...
> U koje doba ide stoperica navecer?
> I da li na Vv prije punkcije ispiru rodnicu?


Zelimo_bebu, stoperica ide izmedu 22-23h, ovisno kako ti dr.kaze i vazno da se vremema pridrzavas. Ako stopericu ne dajes sama onda odes u najblizu hitnu, da ti ju oni daju (najvjerojatnije u guzu).

Da, ispiru rodnicu prije punkcije kada legnes na stolac i to ti kazu 'sad ide najprije pranje'  :Smile: . To nije nista strasno i ne boli...mozda malo neugodno ali ne boli!
Kad ti je punkcija?

----------


## bubekica

Zelim_bebu
mozes i kad ces se ici zapisivati za punkciju virnuti u listu pa ces vidjeti nalaze estradiola, a mozes i pitati dr.
Koristis li sad vaginalete? One sluze za dezinfekciju, ali svakako prije punkcije ispiru rodnicu.
Stoperica ide 21-23h, mozes je primiti na VV na 1. katu ili na hitnoj - ako dobis brevactide.

----------


## miuta821

Ja isto imam vaginalete meni da pikice jedna medicinska sestra onda moze mi ona i stopericu?da Zelimo_bebu steta da ne idemo zajedno.vec znamo dosta jedna za drugu!ides na bolovanje ili bas go?ja sad neznam kako bude jer radim na ugovor i u smjenama.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> Zelim_bebu
>  kad ces se ici zapisivati za punkciju virnuti u listu pa ces vidjeti nalaze estradiola


Zapisivanje na punkciju? Kada to? Na dan punkcije ili ? Taj protokol mi nepoznat...vidjela sam petak da su cure sa listama šetale, ispunjavale opet neke papire ....u biti , prozvane su iza stakla...(za punkciju)
Što se tiče "pranja", znam kako je jer sam u oba postupka to prošla, ali mi kolegica danas priča,koja je na Sv. Duhu, da njih "premazu" sa Betadinom i to je to....
Vaginalete koristim od početka postupka...

----------


## bubekica

Na dan stoperice se nakon pregleda i zadnjih pikica ides tamo gdje decki daju uzorak zapisati za punkciju.

----------


## zdravka82

zelimo_bebu kako je danas prosla fm?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jos sam na ceki...bila jutros u 9 na fm, ima stanica ali malo usporene...najveci folikul  16 mm...pa sam vadila estradiol i sad cekam nalaz i dogovor sa dr..... 
Mozda dupla doza hormona sutra pa punkcija u cetvrtak ili veceras stoperica ...vidjet cemo po estradiolu valjda...

----------


## bubekica

*zelimo_bebu* sretno i drzim fige! mislim da je 16mm malo premalo za stopericu veceras.

----------


## zdravka82

Sretno!  :fige:

----------


## tulipan83

Druga beta je 747!!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Tulipan*  :Very Happy:   bravo....
*Miuta*...vidimo se sutra  :Smile: ...vidiš da je suđeno hahahhha
Danas dan za ludovanje!!! U 11 opet pregled, folikuli su premali - u pravu si *Bubekica*, vodeći je 16 mm tj. takva su 2, ostali su manji.... estradiol - 0 bodova-aparatić danas nije radio, pa se kockamo...sutra sam opet u Zg na pregledu ujutro, kada će biti novo vađenje E2 i nova doza Puregona i "Orangutana", pa navečer valjda štoperica....
Sad sam već preumorna od vozanja...

----------


## miuta821

Oau super da se vidimo a steta da nisi uspijela bolije.sutra dai Boze da ti nosim srece.i ja sam kao na iglama nista odmori pa sutra se vidimo.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Pozz curke..imam pitanje. Menga mi dosla danas oko 5 popodne.. dal danas racunam kao 1 dan ili mi je 1 dan sutra?! Moram se naruciti na VV 3 dan ciklusa pa da ne fulam nesto  :Smile:  hvala na odgovoru! !

----------


## bubekica

Danas ti je 1dc, al kad ces sutra zvati za narudjbu naglasi sestri da si dobila danas popodne.
Sretno!

----------


## lora21

Cure, zna li koja zbog čega se dr. ne javlja na telefon, zovem već tjedan dana od 13 do 15.30 i ništa, tek ponekad bude zauzeto, a sestre samo kažu: budite uporni. Izludilo me već, ne znam šta da radim više?!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zvala sam i ja 5 dana za redom...nažalost gužve su joj do 15 h i od pacijenata se ne može javiti...moraš biti uporna i zovi od 14-15 h...nisam te utješila, ali meni upalilo...dobila ju oko 15:15 h kad sam planirala odustati od zvanja...

----------


## lora21

zelimo_bebu hvala, svaka info puno znači, pogotovo kad čuješ da je nekom upalilo, odmah te hrabri da ustraješ :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

> Druga beta je 747!!!!!


Super Tulipan83 sretno i školski do kraja ,cimerice  :Smile:     p.s. jel te imo ko nasmijavati ovoga puta na transferu

----------


## miuta821

Ja sam bila danas na 1fm.u cetvrtak nazad.kaze dokt.da je sve kako treba i da misli u subotu punkciju.sad cekati.zelimo_bebu sta si uspijela nisam vidla kad i gde si otisla.

----------


## ljube555

bubekica... dal treba se ponavljati TSH??? nista doktorica ne rekla... samo rekla da promjenim prehranu i vise koristim hranu bogatu sa jodom...

----------


## bubekica

Koliki ti je tsh?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

E moje suborke...kod mene nikako kraja  :Smile: 
Pomalo pa pomalo pa joooooj...danas 225 jed. Puregona i Orgalutran...pojačala DR dozu (+75) jer sporo rastu, 2 su velika , ostalih ima dosta-svi jednaki, ali manji pa SUTRA opet na pregled....umorna sam i preumorna jer sutra opet putujem, ali ovaj put ostajem do subote i nadam se u petak punkciji....nekako mi sve ovo "smrdi" na loše, ali što mogu...danas osjetim jajnike i leđa i to pošteno ...
*Miuta*...drago mi je da smo se upoznale  :Smile:  no jedino mi žao što smo taman jedna unutra druga van, pa nismo popričale....no držim palce za punkciju i super da je sve ok ...
Danas tako fino mirno na VV, nas par od jučer na pregledu, mislim 1 punkcija....sve brzo i mirno... :Smile:

----------


## tulipan83

> Super Tulipan83 sretno i školski do kraja ,cimerice     p.s. jel te imo ko nasmijavati ovoga puta na transferu


 Nitko kao ti!!! Hvala ti!! Pusice tvojoj sreći najvećoj!!!

----------


## zdravka82

zelimo bebu vibram za rast folikulica! 

Molim vas jedan info, jel jos uvijek pravilo da se zove 1dc i za pregled i konzultacije te naruce 3dc ili 8dc? Pitam zato sto je doktorica sama pa ne znam kako su to organizirali..

----------


## miuta821

Da isto 1dc zoves i 3dc ides.mozes i kod dokt podgaijskii mislim da jos ima neki novi .onda on dode kad ima pacijenti ako slucajno neces kod dokt j.

----------


## zdravka82

Nadam se da cu moci nazvati sestre, trebam dobiti mjesecnicu za vikend, a kako od 9 mjeseca nisam bila (bila pacijent dr.a) ne znam jel problem ako se samo pojavim gore u ponedjeljak..  Isla bi kod doktorice ako budem mogla..

----------


## bubekica

Samo se ti pojavi u ponedjeljak, ako dobis u subotu.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Da da..obavezno idi ako dobijes u sub..tako sam i ja..samo uputnicu ponesi pa mozda i mm s tobom ..da  ga proguraju za sgram...sretno  :Smile: 
Ja evo putujem u Zg pa cemo danas vidjeti kakvo je stanje...

----------


## žužy

> Nadam se da cu moci nazvati sestre, trebam dobiti mjesecnicu za vikend, a kako od 9 mjeseca nisam bila (bila pacijent dr.a) ne znam jel problem ako se samo pojavim gore u ponedjeljak..  Isla bi kod doktorice ako budem mogla..


*zdravka*,a imate dog. postupak? Jer ako ideš na konzultacije,pa zar se tad nejde 8.dc? Eventualno 5.dc,kak sam ja morala dojti prošli mjesec.
Nazvala 4.dc jer sam taman mengu dobila u vrijeme dok im telefoni nisu radili,i sestra mi rekla doči sutra.

----------


## orhideja.

> *zdravka*,a imate dog. postupak? Jer ako ideš na konzultacije,pa zar se tad nejde 8.dc? Eventualno 5.dc,kak sam ja morala dojti prošli mjesec.
> Nazvala 4.dc jer sam taman mengu dobila u vrijeme dok im telefoni nisu radili,i sestra mi rekla doči sutra.


Budući da dugo nije bila, a planira postupak..potrebno je doć 3dc (ili 3-5dc) da izvadi hormone (ionako je sad ne bi odmah stavila u postupak, jer po novom 1 ciklus-vađenje hormona, idući ciklus postupak), ako doće 8dc profulat će priliku za hormone, te odgodit si postupak

----------


## žužy

Ali hormone nebude mogla izvaditi ako nema up za lab. Tek sad ide na prve konzult. ako sam dobro skužila. I tek tad joj bude dr odredila kaj mora obaviti..zato mislim da ne bude morala dojti 3.dc.
Ali,bilo bi najbolje kad bi sama nazvala sestre i pitala,makar i prije 1.dc...s kojom točno up doči.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Evo nas ko Rusa  :Smile:  ..veceras 2 (?)  Brevactida, e2 od ponedjeljka 6.200...bit ce veselo...

----------


## bubekica

zelimo_bebu, ne brini, cim je brevactide nije alarmantno po pitanju broja folikula. Da ih je jako puno i da je rizik od hipera dobila bi drugu stopericu.  :fige: 

Zdravka je koliko se ja sjecam bila u postupku na Vv, ne vjerujem da ce morati ponavljati hormone. Al svakako bih se na njenom mjestu napravila malo blesava pa dosla 3dc.
Sry na trecem licu  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Hej cure, vec sam bila u postupku na vv, imam vadjene hormone 2013.g., al imam i uputnice za hormone ako ce trebati!  :Smile:  I uputnicu za pregled.. Probat cu u petak nazvati sestre da vidim sto ce reci.. 

zelimo bebu  :fige:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Nemojte se smijati al ja uvjek imam neko novo pitanje, al mislim se bolje pitati nego da nešto krivo napravim  :No-no: 
Danas sam bila na VV,dr me pregledala sve ok,  idemo na FET , i propisala mi je tabletice estrofema, 3*1 kom.
Nisam ih nikad do sad uzimala, i zanima me jel ih netko koristio...jer one su zapakirane u onoj maloj okrugloj kutijici
sa označenim danima u tjednu ( slično kao kontrac. pil.).. to me zbunilo, mislila sam da su zapakirane kao i sve ostale
tablete. Ja njih bez obzira na to pakiranje uzimam 3 komada po danu??? Oprostite na zbunjenosti  :Sad:

----------


## mona22

> Nemojte se smijati al ja uvjek imam neko novo pitanje, al mislim se bolje pitati nego da nešto krivo napravim 
> Danas sam bila na VV,dr me pregledala sve ok,  idemo na FET , i propisala mi je tabletice estrofema, 3*1 kom.
> Nisam ih nikad do sad uzimala, i zanima me jel ih netko koristio...jer one su zapakirane u onoj maloj okrugloj kutijici
> sa označenim danima u tjednu ( slično kao kontrac. pil.).. to me zbunilo, mislila sam da su zapakirane kao i sve ostale
> tablete. Ja njih bez obzira na to pakiranje uzimam 3 komada po danu??? Oprostite na zbunjenosti


Da

----------


## zdravka82

da, bez obzira na to, pijes kako ti je dr. rekla 3 komada dnevno.. samo ti pitaj sto ti nije jasno, cure su uvijek spremne pomoci.. Sretno, nek FET bude uspjesan!  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

Koliko sam ja skuzila (od nas koje znam da smo na VV), svima nam je rekla da vadimo hormone i idući ciklus postupak...
ja sam došla 3dc idemo na FET i taj dan sam vadila hormone za stimulaciju u 4mj (koja nam neće trebati cccc)

Bitno Zdravka da si spremna i imaš uputnice (da ne odugovlačiš, već si spremna za akciju)


Dalmatinka-sve si točno napisala za estrofem...budi spremna jer ga uzimaš i poslje pozitivne bete (možda prestaneš kad srce prokuca) sretno

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Bubekica*....fulala sam sa imenom štoperice....blah...nije Brevactide nego Decapeptyl :/...pitala sam ju za HS, kaže : sve više od 1 folikula je blaga HS, a poslije punkcije vidimo kakva je situacija pa možda ET idući mjesec....zato sam se uzjeb.....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Zdravka* ...drago mi je da ide sve svojim tokom...samo se napravi luda pa zamoli sestre da dođeš 3 dc i odmah hormone...da ipak riješiš 2 stvari u isti dan... :Kiss:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Hvala cure na odgovoru!! I svima sretno!!!!

----------


## zdravka82

Zelimo bebu to mi je plan!  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica... TSH mi je 1 ali sam radi sebe prokontrolirala to u varazdinu... Doktorica samo rekla promjena prehrane i iduci ciklus zvati i reci sestrama za postupak....

----------


## bubekica

Tsh 1 je uredan nalaz.

----------


## Mala28

tsh 1 je super nalaz

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Pozzzzdravv curke...evo jos jedne poticajlne  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Hvala cure... Nadam se da to zadnje kaj sam trebala obaviti... I na kraju treceg mjeseca krecimo u postupak

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Megi*....dobrodošla i još bolje otišla ( na trudnički  :Smile:  )
*Ljube555.*...super za nalaz ....neka taj 1 bude bingo ...
A ja bi se najradije narakijala sad kolika mi nervoza  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Zelimo bebu, sretno sutra na punkciji, nek prodje bezbolno i nek bude tulum u labu! 

Megi dobro dosla, jel tek kreces u postupak?

----------


## miuta821

Zelimo_bebu sretnooo!

----------


## nonek

Curke,
koja ima iskustva s duphastonom...dakle, prošli ciklus sam imala cistu pa mi doktorica za ovaj ciklus prepisala duphaston
E sad, ja bi ga trebala još danas koristiti, no meni je danas kao krenula m
da li je moguće da se dobije m pod duphastonom?

----------


## bubekica

*nonek*  moguce je, ja sam jednom procurila pod duphastonom. na tvom mjestu bih nazvala dr. jukic.
pretpostavljam da ti je danas 25dc i da si ga pila 10 dana? nemoj danas vise piti pa vidi hoces li procuriti posteno.

----------


## nonek

Hvala bubekica na brzom odgovoru
Da, danas  mi je 25. dan i u tisuću čuda sam
Inače imam na 26. dan, sad sam naivno računala kako ću dobiti bar 28 ili kasnije kad ono još ranije
Probat ću nazvati dr, a ako i ne dobijem, odoh ja sutra gore pa neka ona vidi situaciju na licu mjesta





> *nonek*  moguce je, ja sam jednom procurila pod duphastonom. na tvom mjestu bih nazvala dr. jukic.
> pretpostavljam da ti je danas 25dc i da si ga pila 10 dana? nemoj danas vise piti pa vidi hoces li procuriti posteno.

----------


## bubekica

jel bas krenulo prav krvarenje ili?
svakako odi sutra gore, pogotovo ako bi trebala krenuti u postupak  :fige:

----------


## nonek

Nije još baš prava, onak samo mrljica, ali je crveno  :Smile: 
Sve osjećam kao da imam, i trbuh i križa i sise
Ma bojim se da se zeznem, prošli ciklus je isto bio petak pa otišla u subotu gore i tada mi vidjela tu cistu zato dala duphaston
u subotu više nisam krvarila ni nedjelju ni ponedjeljak i onda mi u utorak krenula prava
ali tada više nisam išla jer sam na poslu već rekla da smo pomaknuli za mjesec dana




> jel bas krenulo prav krvarenje ili?
> svakako odi sutra gore, pogotovo ako bi trebala krenuti u postupak

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Evo nas 8  :Smile:  Tj 9 ako se i ja brojim hhhh....nas 3 danas na punkciji, nas dvije po 8 Js, treca 2 Js...bilo veselo i jos drijemam od droga  :Smile: 
Dr bila super njezna, ali moji  folikuli bili uz zile i zavuceni pa malo zesce bilo ali zaboravljeno..u hodniku , dok smo cekali otpusno, vrisak pozitivne bete pa nam bilo drago..

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Btw. Od ponedjeljka dr. PODGAJSKI mijenja dr Jukic, ona valjda na GO ide....

----------


## žužy

*zelimo_bebu*  super  :Klap:  sad nek se vole tamo kak se spada  :fige: 

Ja imam iduči tjedan zakazanu lpsc kod dr P,iskreno se nadam da me bude on i operiral a ne netko drugi,obzirom da bude na VV  :Undecided:

----------


## nevena

a jel ima on iskustva u postupcima, jel ih on radio u vinogradskoj?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Danas je radio punkciju 1 curi koja mu je pacijentica..rekla je da je ok bilo...on i dr J suradjuju pa valjda zna sto radi  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

zelimo bebu a sad nek bude tulum!! 
Ja bi trebala sljedeci tjedan na konzultacije kod doktorice, a ako nje nema, kome cu ja onda pripasti?! Mogu li ja ipak sestrama naglasiti da zelim kod doktorice?

----------


## miuta821

Molim????ja u ponedelijak punkciju!!!zelimo-bebu dragomje zbog tebe sad samo ide sve po redu.

----------


## miuta821

Meni nije nista rekla dr.J ipak bi ja snjom ajooooi

----------


## miuta821

Sutra idem ujutro rano pa cu ja pitati.ide mozda jos neko na vv?

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Ja sam bila u srijedu kod dr.J pa mi je rekla da je nema sljedeći tjedan i da će biti dr. P.
Idem opet u srijedu 25 na VV, a ako sve bude ok rekla je FET u petak  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Cure kako ide na dan punkcije od koga dobijem doznaku?

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Bolovanje otvaras kod svog ginekologa! Sretnoo!!

----------


## miuta821

Hvala i tebi sretnooo

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zdravka...sutra  probaj nazvati pa pitaj ssestre za dr J...mozes s dr P obaviti konzult,a nastaviti kod nje iduci mjesec..trazi tako..
Miuta...za punkciju ti svejedno...ne boj se..i dr je dobar...
Dalmatinka...drzim palce za FET

----------


## zdravka82

Prije pet minuta stigla menstruacija.. Sta racunam kao prvi dan ciklusa? Petak ili subotu?

----------


## zdravka82

Zvala sam jutros sestre, rekla mi je ako cu kod dr.jukic da zovem iza 7.4. i da ce me naruciti bez obzira na dan ciklusa.. Muci me sada sto ne znam hocu li morati vaditi hormone ponovo, stari su mi iz 06.09. 2013.g. 
Sta vi mislite? Ne zelim izgubiti jos jedan ciklus zbog toga..
Uputnicu za hormone imam, al ne znam dal da ih vadim na svoju ruku..

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da neces morati ponavljati hormone sto se dr tice, ali....
Ako imas uputnicu na tvom mjestu bih je iskoristila. Odi na vv u ponedjeljak, kazi da si dobila danas (koliko sam shvatila u ponoc si procurila), gotovo sam sigurna da ce te primiti bez narucivanja. Reci da si gore pacijent, a hormone mozes traziti da ti posalju postom ili ce te docekati na kompu kod dr.

----------


## zdravka82

Mislis da mogu vaditi hormone bez narucivanja? A ako nazovem u ponedjeljak u lab, hoce me htjeti naruciti za utorak ili srijedu? Da ne idem iz vk, ako me nece primiti..

----------


## bubekica

Nisam sigurna kako sad ide s narucivanjem. Ja sam otisla osobno na 1dc i jedva su me narucili za taj ciklus. Prije 2 godine sam se napravila blesava i dosla 4dc na vadjenje bez narucivanja.
Vjerujem da uvijek imaju mjesta za ugurati jos jednog pacijenta, ali ne zele da to postane praksa.

----------


## mona22

> Mislis da mogu vaditi hormone bez narucivanja? A ako nazovem u ponedjeljak u lab, hoce me htjeti naruciti za utorak ili srijedu? Da ne idem iz vk, ako me nece primiti..


ako zoveš u ponedeljak bolje zovi sestre i objasni im situaciju one te možda mogu ubaciti za utorak....

----------


## sara79

Mona22 ja sam zvala vv kad sam trebala vaditi hormone i sestra iz labosa kad sam nazvala je rekla ovako...
Kad dobijete zovete prvi dan i mi vas upisujemo....ako se dogodi da je to subota zovete u pon. da se najavite jer se vade od 3-5 dana ciklusa i opet stignete.
E sad neke od cura odu bez najave ponedjeljkom ako dobiju subotom pa sad procjeni sama za koju opciju ces se odluciti.

Sretno

----------


## sara79

> Mona22 ja sam zvala vv kad sam trebala vaditi hormone i sestra iz labosa kad sam nazvala je rekla ovako...
> Kad dobijete zovete prvi dan i mi vas upisujemo....ako se dogodi da je to subota zovete u pon. da se najavite jer se vade od 3-5 dana ciklusa i opet stignete.
> E sad neke od cura odu bez najave ponedjeljkom ako dobiju subotom pa sad procjeni sama za koju opciju ces se odluciti.
> 
> Sretno


Mona22 oprosti ovo sam htjela zdravki82 napisati da kak je meni sestra objasnila.

----------


## mona22

> Mona22 oprosti ovo sam htjela zdravki82 napisati da kak je meni sestra objasnila.


Ma sve ok...mislila sam da joj je bolje zvat sestre jer je njih vjerujem lakše dobit od laboratorija...inače ja uputnice za hormone i spermiogram predajem sestrama...

----------


## sara79

> Ma sve ok...mislila sam da joj je bolje zvat sestre jer je njih vjerujem lakše dobit od laboratorija...inače ja uputnice za hormone i spermiogram predajem sestrama...


Da i ja mislim da je svakako bolje nazvati ili sestre ili labos...
mada sam ih ja moram priznati iz prve dobila i zvala sam iza podne.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zdravka.. zovi sestre i lab u pon da dodjes iz Vk u utorak...ali se javi sestrama prvo obavezno...ili se napravi luda (kao i ja) pa dodji u pon sa uputnicama i inzistiraj vadjenje...ja bi radije tako....

----------


## bubekica

Ne sugeriram javljanje sestrama jer doktorica nije trazila vadjenje hormona; a na osnovu toga one narucuju preko reda u lab.

----------


## miuta821

Danas guzva na vv da iduci tj budemo sa drP.pa sretno svima.
Zelimo_bebu kako stanje poslije punkcje???

----------


## sara79

Zdravka ja neznam koliko cesto se trebaju hormoni kontrolirati....al ako vec imas uputnicu a stari nalaz je vec godinu i pol star ja bi izvadila....to je moje misljenje.

Ja nisam pacijent vv al kad sam zvala i kad sam trebala prvi put hormone vaditi napisala sam vec gore sto mi je sestra iz labosa rekla.
Znaci sa uputnicom moze doci vaditi hormone bio njihov pacijent ili ne....rekla mi je samo da im kazem da znaju dal nalaze salju doma, mail ili odobno preuzimanje....ili prosljedjuju doktorici.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubekica je u pravu za hormone...ako dr nije sugerirala onda nista...a stari hormoni su iz 2013?? to je prestaro....
miuta...pa odmaram iako sam hodala puno a nisam bas trebala...bit ce ok...

----------


## bubekica

Sara, mislis li mozda na administratore na salteru?
Jer doktoricine sestre te najvjerojatnije nece kao vanjskog narucit za lab.

Znaci pricamo o 2 razlicita seta sestara  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubekica je u pravu za hormone...ako dr nije sugerirala onda nista...a stari hormoni su iz 2013?? to je prestaro....
miuta...pa odmaram iako sam hodala puno a nisam bas trebala...bit ce ok...

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala vam na savjetima.. Jos cu razmisliti sta napraviti, mozda bolje da ne kompliciram i pustim sve da ide svojim tokom.. 
ne planiram ici u zg nenarucena za vadjenje hormona, ako budem isla prvo cu nazvati u lab..

----------


## sara79

> Sara, mislis li mozda na administratore na salteru?
> Jer doktoricine sestre te najvjerojatnije nece kao vanjskog narucit za lab.
> 
> Znaci pricamo o 2 razlicita seta sestara


Ja sam prvo zvala sestre na odjel da mi kazu kakav je proces...kako i sto ide i da nisam nikada bila kod njih, da bi trebala izvatit hormone i da imam uputnicu......
Sestra mi je rekla neka zovem lab.i dala broj.
Kad sam ih nazvala da pitam dal se narucuje i kak dalje i sto mi treba.....i tak mi rece kako sam vec i napisala. Da nazovem prvi dan ciklusa i najavim se i da im kazem kome nalazi idu kad mi izvade krv.......i njoj sam isto rekla da nisam nikada bila kod njih...na sto je ona meni rekla da to nema veze, negdje morate izvaditi hormone pa bili vi nas pacijent ili ne....
Eto tako je to bilo.

----------


## mikipika32

Ja nisam pacijentica VV. Vadila sam spolne hormone ovaj tjedan na 3. dan ciklusa nazvala ih prvi dan kako je sara79 napisala. Na šalteru nije bilo problema.

----------


## sara79

> Ja nisam pacijentica VV. Vadila sam spolne hormone ovaj tjedan na 3. dan ciklusa nazvala ih prvi dan kako je sara79 napisala. Na šalteru nije bilo problema.


Hvala draga da si se javila i potvrdila ovo....

----------


## bubekica

Ja to ni ne sporim, samo kad kazete sestre - vecina nas koje smo gore pacijenti ili smo bile, mislimo na sestre kod dr.

----------


## bubekica

Ispricavam se ako je neki od mojih postova protumacen kao kritika, nije mi to bila namjera.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma daj Bubekica....pomažeš svojim iskustvom i znanjem-nema tu negativnih stvari...svatko dodaje sebe u svoje postove i to je to...  :Kiss: 
Ja sam se malo napuhala, stomak tvrđi, ali pijem i piškim pa ću valjda biti ok...šetala malo po Jarunu i baš mi krasno kad MM sve radi za mene hihihi....jedino što imam od utrića malo tamniji iscjedak, ali mislim da nije krv pa sam smirena...ljuta sam na sebe što nisam nazvala VV danas, ali nisam dobila naputak takav i totalno zaboravila zvati  :Mad: ...baš sam plavuša..

----------


## sara79

:Love:  bubekica ja to uopce nisam tako protumacila da bi da bi to bila kritika 


> Ispricavam se ako je neki od mojih postova protumacen kao kritika, nije mi to bila namjera.

----------


## ljube555

pozdrav cure....  M trebam dobiti izmedu 31.3 i 2.4 znaci pasti ce mi da cu  biti kod doktora a ne doktorici???? trebala bi ici u postupak ... znaci za dogovor postupka... konacno svi nalazi na kupu i ne da se nama jos jedan mjesec cekanja... trebali smo u drugom mjesecu biti u postupku ali zeznuli me markeri koji sam morala ponovo vaditi u zagrebu u Fran Mih.bolnice i doneti potvrdu od infektologa i sad to sve ok...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Kako ispada, da, dr P ce te primiti sto ne znaci da moras ostati njegov pacijent- nadam se. Kad budes zvala 1 dc reci da zelis kod dr J (ukoliko vec nisi)...

----------


## ljube555

Zelimo bebu, jesam kod doktorici.... M trebam dobiti na kraju mjes.i dogovor bio sa doktoricom da cu ici u postupak a po forimuu citam da doktorice nece biti do 7.4 do tada i M ce mi proci...znaci mogla bi doci na dogovor 3DC kod doktora a da nastavim posloje lod doktorice kako sam i pocela u 11mjesecu

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Najbolje pitati sestre...cujem da je i dr P ok, vodio stimulirani curi sto je bila sa mnom na punkciji..on joj radio punkciju i ona prezadovoljna njime...znas i sama da 3dc vec krece stimulacija pa ako dr J nema, morati ce te on voditi...

----------


## bubekica

Ljube,
moze te dr P primiti 3dc, zapoceti ti postupak, a dr J kad se vrati ce preuzeti, ti si njen pacijent ako si kod nje dosad bila.

----------


## ljube555

Hvala... Mislim da doktorica rekla da cemo na klomifen ici posto imam inaci jajnu stanicu pa htjela bi doktor.da bar bude dvje....

----------


## ljube555

Da jedna oplodi se bit cu zadovoljna i presretna.... Ne bi bunila i da bude dvje ili ne moze se protiv prirode...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ola...mi cekamo 5i dan...pitala koliko imamo stanice, kakve su-odgovor: dodjite nam u srijedu pa cemo sve znati...
Tako da opet u sri pa ce valjda biti ET...sad sam tek luda..
Danas 3 punkcije i 5 ETa...gore guzva za poludit...
Miuta je gore i drzim rucnonozne....

----------


## bubekica

super vijesti!

----------


## zdravka82

Virkam cijelo jutro da vidim ima li vijesti, super za transfer 5dnt!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude i smrzlica!!
Miuta ~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju! 

Ja se jutros ipak narucila za vadjenje hormona, idem u srijedu!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Juhuuuuu pa se vidimo Zdravka...
Cekamo Miutu sa vijestimA....
Bubekica  :Kiss:

----------


## miuta821

Hvala cure meni je bilo malo bolno jer sam 11js imala i su bijezale stalno nekud.bilesmo danas 3 na punkciju.druge cure su prosle sa manije boli.ali sam dobro sad i ja malo mje zlo bilo poslije.

----------


## miuta821

Cak i dr J sam vidla bila u prolazu.ja dobila bolovanje od mone gin.do06.04

----------


## miuta821

> Juhuuuuu pa se vidimo Zdravka...
> Cekamo Miutu sa vijestimA....
> Bubekica


U srijedu se vidimo.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Miuta..drago mi da si sad ok...tako i meni bilo kao i tebi ali sam sutilA da te ne uplasim...proslooooo jeeeee..
Vidimo se da...nadam se da se tulum u labu nastavlja...puse

----------


## ljube555

Cure tako lijepo citati vase postovi... Jedva cekam da budem i ja do toga dosla ... Samo kaj mi toga mislim punkciji najvise strah....

----------


## zdravka82

Miuta i zelimo bebu, nadam se da cemo se vidjeti u srijedu! Ja cu vec rano ujutro biti na vv, tako da bi se trebale sresti, valjda cemo se prepoznati!

----------


## 1 zelja

Bok cure! Drzim vam fige! Evo i ja se odlucila prijaviti na forum

----------


## miuta821

> Cure tako lijepo citati vase postovi... Jedva cekam da budem i ja do toga dosla ... Samo kaj mi toga mislim punkciji najvise strah....


Nemoj se bojati sve bude ok ja sam imala puno js 11 pa sam ziva .druge cure su imale manije pa bile su vesele tak samo da dode do cilj i svr mi duramo.sretnooo

----------


## miuta821

> Miuta i zelimo bebu, nadam se da cemo se vidjeti u srijedu! Ja cu vec rano ujutro biti na vv, tako da bi se trebale sresti, valjda cemo se prepoznati!


Da budemo ja cu u 8 tamo nosim naocale pa sigurno budemo se vidle.sretnoo

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Miuta ima ocale a ja cupavu frizuru...hhhh...prepoznat cemo se....ja sam u 8 tamo isto...sa frendicom dolazim ovaj put...muza pustila nek radi...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zelja dobrodosla i jos brze otisla... :Smile: 
Jesi u pistupku na Vv ili tek startas?

----------


## 1 zelja

Bila na ET u pon

----------


## zdravka82

A ja cu imati podocnjake  :Razz:  , idem vlakom koji krece iz vk u  pola 3!!! kasno mi sa drugim u 6..  Vidimo se!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Smijem ja Lupocet popiti?

----------


## miuta821

Jel imas temperaturu?

----------


## miuta821

Inace lupocet smiju piti i trudnice a za sad neznam.

----------


## antonija15

nemoj se bojati punkcije,nije tako strašno,možda se vidimo jer bi i ja krajem mjeseca trebala krenuti s novim postupkom

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma nemam temp , ali me boli lijevi jajnik za pop.. nakon punkcije... idem se pripremiti za sutra...

----------


## 1 zelja

Cure sretno sutra! Javite kako je proslo. Meni malo poruke kasne jer moraju biti odobrene od administratora.

----------


## 1 zelja

Hvala ti! Bila u pon na ET, sad brojim i

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Evo obavljen UZV, endometrij 8 na 10 dan ciklusa. Dr P je jako zadovoljan, kaze sluznica super izgleda.  Ako je on zadovoljan ja jos zadovoljnija  :Smile:   U subotu idem opet gore, pa ako sve bude ok biti ce transfer!!!

----------


## miuta821

> Evo obavljen UZV, endometrij 8 na 10 dan ciklusa. Dr P je jako zadovoljan, kaze sluznica super izgleda.  Ako je on zadovoljan ja jos zadovoljnija   U subotu idem opet gore, pa ako sve bude ok biti ce transfer!!!


Znaci danas smo bile zajedno ja isto u subotu moram ponovo nista danas od transfera.

----------


## bubekica

*miuta* to su super vijesti! drzim fige za subotu!

----------


## miuta821

Hvala puno i zelimo_bebu danas je na transfer.bas sam sretna i za niju.

----------


## miuta821

> A ja cu imati podocnjake  , idem vlakom koji krece iz vk u  pola 3!!! kasno mi sa drugim u 6..  Vidimo se!!!


Nismo se vidle ja pitala jednu zenu dali je dosla sa vlakom ona kaze ne.nisam te scuzila.sretno nadamse za dobre vijesti

----------


## zdravka82

Nisam na kraju isla vlakom.. Dosla sam gore oko 9, vidjela zelimo_bebu i ona mi je rekla da si ti taman otisla! Super za transfer 5 dan!!

----------


## miuta821

> Bok cure! Drzim vam fige! Evo i ja se odlucila prijaviti na forum


Dobro dosla !!!mozda cekas betu???

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ooo komadi....3 blastice...1 vracena, 2 smrzlica...nitko sretniji od mene...sad stigla home...pusaa svima...
Miuta...zelim ti scenarij kao moj...

----------


## miuta821

> Ooo komadi....3 blastice...1 vracena, 2 smrzlica...nitko sretniji od mene...sad stigla home...pusaa svima...
> Miuta...zelim ti scenarij kao moj...


Hvala draga neka bude i sad lijepo pazise i odmaraj.grlimte.sad neka beta bude kako treba

----------


## dalmatinka1983

> Znaci danas smo bile zajedno ja isto u subotu moram ponovo nista danas od transfera.


sretno u subotu!!!!!!

----------


## 1 zelja

Cekam cekam, do 8.4.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure moje transferasice...sretno sutra...

----------


## miuta821

> Cure moje transferasice...sretno sutra...


A ja u subotu idem draga.hvala pa se cuvaj i ti . :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Cekam cekam, do 8.4.


Ok draga onda to je to mi smo se druzile i budemo i dalije.nadamse da bude beta velika.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Miuta.....sutra ET? Ooooooo super! Javi nam brzo koliko mrva imaš i kako si......

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Ujutro ..na dan transfera isto stavljam utrogestan??

----------


## miuta821

> Ujutro ..na dan transfera isto stavljam utrogestan??


Da isto ja onda stavim malo ranije jer putujem sretnoo

----------


## 1 zelja

Curke, sretno sutra!

----------


## zdravka82

Curke kako je prosao transfer?

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Kod mene uspjesan fet, 2 mrvice vracene, beta 13.04.  :Smile: )

----------


## miuta821

Evo i mene ekipa od 11js 5blst.1 zametak i 4 zmarznute.

----------


## zdravka82

Super, a sad uzivajte! I da nam sve tri budete trbusaste ovo ljeto!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bravo cure....potpisujem Zdravku...trbuh do zubi vam želim...  :Razz:

----------


## 1 zelja

Daaa, pridruzujem se zeljama!!! Bravo cure!

----------


## miuta821

Hvala cure i vama vracam isto.danas na vv bila samo dr Fenzl.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Molim Vas da me utjesite.. kako mi je danas bio transfer cijeli dan sam prolezala, i sad odem na wc i na papiru onako komad sluzi svijetlo svijetlo smede boje. Jel to normalno????? Ne sjecam se

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Ne sjecam se prijasnjih transfera!!

----------


## miuta821

Jesi dobro ja nemam nikakvi simptomi pa neznam ti reci ali moze i od utrogest malo smede ili mozda kad je et napravlijen mozda malo te uvriedla.nadamse da si ok

----------


## 1 zelja

Dalmatinka, i meni ti tako bilo. 1. put 2.d. nakon et (net), ovaj put isto 2.dan al sam krvarila 3 dana jer su me malo ozlijedili. Vjerojatno je to od ispiranja i et. Jeste vi mozda dobile Aspirin 100 za piti?

----------


## 1 zelja

A posto je smedja krv, moguce da ti je to jos od punkcije

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Evo danas nema nista hvala Bogu  :Smile:  svaki put odlazak na wc mi predstavlja veliki sok!! Ja uzimam 3*2 estrofema, 3*1 utrogestan, 1 aspirin.  Inace sam uvjek uzimala po 3*2 utrogestana...

----------


## antonija15

cure ako sam danas dobila mengu da li onda mogu sutra bez najave na vv?

----------


## miuta821

Ja takoder 3-2utrog i nista drugo

----------


## miuta821

> cure ako sam danas dobila mengu da li onda mogu sutra bez najave na vv?


Onda sutra zoves i kazes da je drugi dan i ides u srijedu.sretno

----------


## miuta821

Pardon u utorak

----------


## antonija15

hvala miuta

----------


## ljube555

cure... pitanje.. ako markeri obavljeni u petrovoj i boln.Fran Mih.i potvrdeno da je negativno sve dal ce priznati bez da javim se kod infektologa zbog mislenja posto na bolovanju mi je... ja sam za sebi stigla obavit i infektologa a za supruga nisam... pa bojim se da se zbog jedog papira opet necu u postupak.... ili mogu to naknadno doneti??? posto lijepo pisi da je neg. hvala

----------


## 1 zelja

Ja sam vadila prije godinu dana i nosila sam samo nalaze iz Petrove, bez misljenja infektologa rekla bih...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Samo nalazi da su markeri ok, mislim da ne treba i mišljenje infektologa ako je sve ok....

----------


## miuta821

Bok cure sta se meni danas dogodi idem kod moj ginek.da mi da uputnicu za betu jer ide na godisnii i nece mi dati jer morala sam dobit uputnicu crnu iz Vv.ja nemam nikakvu uputnicu.sto sad.???ona zna zakon kaze

----------


## Bananka

miuta821, ja nisam nikada dobila nikakvu crvnu uputnicu. A zadnji puta sam bila u 05/2014 u postupku na VV.
meni je na otpusnom pismu pisalo kada treba doci vaditi betu.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Da, ni ja nisam nikad dobivala takvu up.s VV. I moj gin.bi mi uvjek dao uputnicu za vadenje bete bez ikakvog problema.

----------


## miuta821

> miuta821, ja nisam nikada dobila nikakvu crvnu uputnicu. A zadnji puta sam bila u 05/2014 u postupku na VV.
> meni je na otpusnom pismu pisalo kada treba doci vaditi betu.


Da i kod mene pise ali ona tvrdi da ne smije zbog zakon dat uputnicu.nego mpo mora dat da ona mje dala d1 i to vrijedi i za betu.

----------


## bubekica

Crna uputnica je interna uputnica koja se moze izdati u okviru d1 uputnice za postupak, ali nisam cula da VV ima takvu praksu, vjerojatno da ne obvezuju ljude da kod njih vade betu. Vjerojatno tvoj gin misli na to, ali nije jednostavno takva praksa. Cak i oni koji na VV vade betu vade na crvenu uputnicu.

----------


## miuta821

Ja bi vadila i privatno samo da mi daju malo mira jer uvjek nesto skripa.
Hvala cure!!!!

----------


## 1 zelja

Ja dobila uputnicu bez problema...

----------


## sara79

> Da i kod mene pise ali ona tvrdi da ne smije zbog zakon dat uputnicu.nego mpo mora dat da ona mje dala d1 i to vrijedi i za betu.


Svasta.....pa ako drugi ginekolozi mogu i daju svojim pac.uputnicu za betu nevidim razlog zasto ti nije dala...pravi se malo blesava i prepametna.....zao mi je sto sad moras hodati sim tam. 
Pa zar oni nisu duzni na osnovu otpusnog pisma sto je specijalista napisao dati sve potrebno sto pise u pismu. Npr.bile to jos dodatne pretrage, lijekove pa i betu kome treba jer je bio u postupku???
Nesmije zbog zakona kaze.....a oni u osijeku sto hoce da zene idu na inseminacije 5,6 puta to nije mimo zakona.

----------


## žužy

Znam da za B i C specijalista daje te crne,interne uputnice,za D zbilja neznam...ali niti znam ikoga tko je dobio.
Mislim da si je tvoja gin malo zabrijala...fino joj reci da ti je mpo rekao da ti izda normalnu,crvenu up,na temelju otp. pisma .

----------


## miuta821

> Znam da za B i C specijalista daje te crne,interne uputnice,za D zbilja neznam...ali niti znam ikoga tko je dobio.
> Mislim da si je tvoja gin malo zabrijala...fino joj reci da ti je mpo rekao da ti izda normalnu,crvenu up,na temelju otp. pisma .


Reklasam ja ali nece ni slusat inace je uredu ali sad neznam sta tera zakon.budem danas zvala Vv pa makar tamo da razumiju pa nek me upisu tamo.drugacije neznam.sad za jos 1 put ici u zagreb sta je to za nas.onda kazu budite smireni i opustenii.to je to cure moje nismo nikakvo srece jos da bar bude beta poz hajd onda ako ne budem polud......

----------


## miuta821

Budem u Vv izvadila betu zvalasam i kazu da idem tamo ali da su mislili da nije potrebno ici .ako ima i tuj.a sta mogu ici u zagreb i to je to

----------


## kudri

pa kaj ti nije jefitnije izvaditi privatno u bjelovaru? to košta cca 150 kuna

----------


## miuta821

> pa kaj ti nije jefitnije izvaditi privatno u bjelovaru? to košta cca 150 kuna


Nisam ni pitala jer jucer me zivciralo sve  :Smile:  a nekak budem do 10.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma i ja bi otišla privatno *Miuta*.....jooooj kakvih mudraca od DR ima, pa to je za popiz......

----------


## ljube555

Cure... Ako mi pocelo malo prije M dal racunam danas 1DC da zovim gore... Posto 3Dc trebam biti gore za dogovor postupka nadamo se da sada ulazimo u postupak.... Hvala

----------


## tulipan83

> Cure... Ako mi pocelo malo prije M dal racunam danas 1DC da zovim gore... Posto 3Dc trebam biti gore za dogovor postupka nadamo se da sada ulazimo u postupak.... Hvala


da. danas ti je 1dc

----------


## ljube555

Tulipan, puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Zovom gore sestre i samo zauzeto i zauzeto

----------


## ljube555

Ako nikoga necu dobiti na tel.dal mogu samo doci gore 3dc dal .e budu htjeli primiti???? Ne pisi da trebam zvati nego samo kontrola 3dc

----------


## bubekica

Trebala bi se naruciti, stignes ih jos sutra nazvati. Budi uporna sa zvanjem, one su do 15h sigurno gore.

----------


## ljube555

Eto narucili meza cetvrtak ali kod drugog dr.ili doktorice.... Nadam se da taj drugi nece opet otkazati postupak ?????? I nadam se da sve vidi se u kompjut kaj smo sa doktoricom dogovorili se... I da necu biti prebacena za iduci mjesec... Pa mogu krenuti u postupak sa dr.doktorom a kasnije nastaviti sa svojom doktoricom

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Reci im tako na dogovoru, i ako su nalazi svi ok i spremni-ne vidim razlog da ne ideš u postupak! Ima kakv info kada dr J počinje raditi?

----------


## nonek

Doktorica se vraća 7.4.
Ja sam imala dogovoren postupak s njom za ovaj mjesec
Nje nije bilo pa sam u postupku kod dr P





> Reci im tako na dogovoru, i ako su nalazi svi ok i spremni-ne vidim razlog da ne ideš u postupak! Ima kakv info kada dr J počinje raditi?

----------


## ljube555

Nonek... Kad ides gore 3DC ????

----------


## miuta821

Cure dr P e super ja sam imala punkciju snim.a dr Fenzl transfer.svi su ok ali dr P e zakon.inace sam pacijent drJ.

----------


## ljube555

Mene narucili kod dr.Fenzl. nadam se da bude sve ok... Inaci sam kod doktorice

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pa koliko sam vidjela po curama, dr F je dosta detaljna  tako da nemas brige, a dr J se vraca ubrzo...

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Dr F je jako draga i pazljiva. Evo cure moje ja se maloprije vratila sa hitne. Odjednom mi bilo lose jako lose, pocelo mi se vrtit, hladni znoj me oblio, da nisam sjedila srusila bi se. Muz me odveo na hitnu tlak jako visok, a drugo mi nisu mogli raditi zbog transfera. . Kaze meni dr mozda je u pitanju trudnoća a ja njoj nemoguce tek mi je 3 dnt. Sad doma lezim i dolazim k sebi.

----------


## miuta821

> Dr F je jako draga i pazljiva. Evo cure moje ja se maloprije vratila sa hitne. Odjednom mi bilo lose jako lose, pocelo mi se vrtit, hladni znoj me oblio, da nisam sjedila srusila bi se. Muz me odveo na hitnu tlak jako visok, a drugo mi nisu mogli raditi zbog transfera. . Kaze meni dr mozda je u pitanju trudnoća a ja njoj nemoguce tek mi je 3 dnt. Sad doma lezim i dolazim k sebi.


Drzim fige daj Boze da je trudnoca
.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Ma joj toliko sam se prestrasila bila..nisam se mogla dic sa stolice ni obut se, uzasan osjecaj. Sad evo kao da ništa nije bilo  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Sve nalaze imam samo falilo nalaz od infektologa posto markeri bili poz.i nalaz iz boln Fran Mihal.rekla dokt.J. da to donesim iako neg.da krecim u postupak. A sada mi strah da to drugi doktor nece odobriti pa cu morati cekati opet iduci ciklus i doktoricu svoju

----------


## miuta821

Ne brini bude sve ok

----------


## nonek

Meni je 3DC bila prošla srijeda...sada sam u postupku...danas još imam folikulometriju pa u petak vjerojatno punkcija
kada ti ideš? jel danas?






> Nonek... Kad ides gore 3DC ????

----------


## ljube555

Nonek ja idem sutra 3DC.... Koliko puta ide se na folikulometriju???? Na klomif.si ili pikas se????

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ljube....folik. ti ovisi o rastu folikula pa ti nitko be moze reci koliko puta...ja imam ciklus 26 dana a u stimulaciji imala 3 dc folikul. Pa 8 dc i onda svaki dan...

----------


## nonek

Ja sam danaa drugi put...ja sam ne femari...

----------


## 1 zelja

To se isto dogodilo jednoj curi koju sam upoznala na VV; zavrsila na hitnoj. Rekli su da je napad panike i nek se samo opusti. Tako da draga, pokusaj nekako odvratiti misli i od mogucih simptoma i cijelog postupka i radi stvari koje te vesele. I pokusaj misliti pozitivno. Imaj vjere u pozitivan ishod

----------


## 1 zelja

> Nonek ja idem sutra 3DC.... Koliko puta ide se na folikulometriju???? Na klomif.si ili pikas se????


Ide se u prosjeku 3 do 4x. Svaki drugi dan; pa ovisno o brzini rasta folikula slijedi punkcija ...

----------


## 1 zelja

> Dr F je jako draga i pazljiva. Evo cure moje ja se maloprije vratila sa hitne. Odjednom mi bilo lose jako lose, pocelo mi se vrtit, hladni znoj me oblio, da nisam sjedila srusila bi se. Muz me odveo na hitnu tlak jako visok, a drugo mi nisu mogli raditi zbog transfera. . Kaze meni dr mozda je u pitanju trudnoća a ja njoj nemoguce tek mi je 3 dnt. Sad doma lezim i dolazim k sebi.


Početno
To se isto dogodilo jednoj curi koju sam upoznala na VV; zavrsila na hitnoj. Rekli su da je napad panike i nek se samo opusti. Tako da draga, pokusaj nekako odvratiti misli i od mogucih simptoma i cijelog postupka i radi stvari koje te vesele. I pokusaj misliti pozitivno. Imaj vjere u pozitivan ishod
     Odgovor na ovu poruku višestrukim citatom

----------


## ljube555

ja mislim da svi mi mislimo poz.a nakraju nazalost razocaramo se....

----------


## ljube555

moja doktorica rekla da ne bi da pikamo se nego idemo na klomifen... a sada neznam dal bi bilo kaj od toga... tko ima kakvo iskustvo... zahvaljujem

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Ovaj put sam skroz mirna , imala sam fet, nije bilo punkcije, nema hipera kao zadnja 2 puta  :Smile:  Ne mogu rec da sam bas pod stresom bar ne jos to počinje 7-8 dan  :Sad:   Taman smo muz i ja rucali kad je to krenulo.. al dobro bilo pa proslo. Naravno da se svi nadamo i mislimo pozitivno inače nebi prolazili ovo sto svi tu prolazimo. I da cesto se razocaramo al valjda ce doci i nasih 5 min  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Svakako  ce doci  :Smile:

----------


## 1 zelja

Doci ce, doci. Slazem se, najteze je izdrzati zadnje dane iscekivanja i ono sto slijedi.

----------


## antonija15

ljube555-ja sam sa klomifenom imala više jajnih stanica nego sa pikicama.dr J je rekla da ću ovaj postupak ići u stimulirani ali dr F smatra da je bolje da opet probamo sa klomifenom

----------


## ljube555

antonija, meni to sve novo i tek prvi put idem u postupak... a posto imam klinci rekla doktorica da idemo na klomifen da dobijemo bar jednu JS i bit ce dosta... samo bojim se da necu imati ni jednu...

----------


## miuta821

> Doci ce, doci. Slazem se, najteze je izdrzati zadnje dane iscekivanja i ono sto slijedi.


Sta ima draga kod tebe jel imas kakve simptome?

----------


## antonija15

ma nemoj se samo uzrujavati,sve će biti u redu

----------


## 1 zelja

> Sta ima draga kod tebe jel imas kakve simptome?


Nista draga moja. I sta jest, sve pripisujem utricima. Kako si mi ti?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Malo pozitive moolim ovdje  :Smile:  
Ljube555 ma ne zazivaj vec da neces imati ni jednu??! Imas klince?

----------


## ljube555

pozdrav cure... opet nista ovaj mjesec....cekamo iduci

----------


## 1 zelja

> pozdrav cure... opet nista ovaj mjesec....cekamo iduci


Ljube 555 kaj ti je rekla dr, iduci mj puna stim ili klomifen? Nemoj se obeshrabriti, brzo ce proci mjesec dana  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Nista draga moja. I sta jest, sve pripisujem utricima. Kako si mi ti?


Dobro sam malo sam uplasena a sta bude bude.cujemose

----------


## ljube555

1 zelja, trebala sam ovaj mjesec krenuti sa klomifenom ali smo odgodili zbog ciste na lijev.jajniku... nisam nikad imala to i sad odjednom dok ne treba pojavi se... dala mi piti tablete od 13 do 25 dana ciklusa rekla da iduci mjesec mjesec sigurno krecim u postupak... sadas mi je strah da ne daj boze i drugi mjesec bude isto.... sve papire na kupu a zeznula ta cista... end bio 8.8 3DC..a ni to neznam dal uredu

----------


## 1 zelja

> 1 zelja, trebala sam ovaj mjesec krenuti sa klomifenom ali smo odgodili zbog ciste na lijev.jajniku... nisam nikad imala to i sad odjednom dok ne treba pojavi se... dala mi piti tablete od 13 do 25 dana ciklusa rekla da iduci mjesec mjesec sigurno krecim u postupak... sadas mi je strah da ne daj boze i drugi mjesec bude isto.... sve papire na kupu a zeznula ta cista... end bio 8.8 3DC..a ni to neznam dal uredu


Biti ce sve u redu, samo se probaj cim manje stresirati. Ne zelim te obeshrabriti, vidim da sva goris od zelje da cim prije krenes, al moj savjet ti je da se oboruzas strpljenjem; to je jedna od stvari koju sam u ovoj cijeloj situaciji naucila. Nemoj razmisljati negativno, ne vidim zasto bi se cista opet iduci mj pojavila.  :Smile:  to malo sad zeza, proljece je pa smo i mi zene i nasi ciklusi tome podlozni  :Smile: , al biti ce sve u redu, samo polako  :Smile:

----------


## 1 zelja

> Biti ce sve u redu, samo se probaj cim manje stresirati. Ne zelim te obeshrabriti, vidim da sva goris od zelje da cim prije krenes, al moj savjet ti je da se oboruzas strpljenjem; to je jedna od stvari koju sam u ovoj cijeloj situaciji naucila. Nemoj razmisljati negativno, ne vidim zasto bi se cista opet iduci mj pojavila.  to malo sad zeza, proljece je pa smo i mi zene i nasi ciklusi tome podlozni , al biti ce sve u redu, samo polako


Sve mi kad tad imamo ciste, i u vecini slucajeva su to neprsnuti folikuli (nije doslo do ovulacije), samo ne idemo svaki mj ginicu da znamo to. Uvjerena sam da je i kod tebe ovaj put tako i da ce sve iduci mj biti u redu  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Hvala puno na podrske.... Vjerujem u tvoje rijeci

----------


## kitty

Cure koje ste dizale papire sa VV, jesu li vam dali da si kopirate protokole? Ili samo nalaze od krvi i spermiogram?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure...beta danas 87 ......9 dnt blastice.....u nedjelju ponavljam i do tada šutim...

----------


## Romeo85

> Cure...beta danas 87 ......9 dnt blastice.....u nedjelju ponavljam i do tada šutim...


Sretno od srca ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 1 zelja

Zelimo_bebu sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Cure...beta danas 87 ......9 dnt blastice.....u nedjelju ponavljam i do tada šutim...


DAJ Boze da bude poklon za Uskrs.pusa

----------


## ljube555

zelimo_bebu, sretno od srca........

----------


## ljube555

cure, dal imao tko cistu i odgoden bio postupak???? i kako bilo iduci mjesec dal nestala ili ne????? hvala

----------


## sara79

> Cure...beta danas 87 ......9 dnt blastice.....u nedjelju ponavljam i do tada šutim...


Joj draga drzim fige. A jel krvaris jos?

----------


## dalmatinka1983

zelimo_bebu  sretttttttnoooo!!!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sara...ne....stalo je već jučer predvečer.....malo brljalo, ali stalo....

----------


## sara79

> Sara...ne....stalo je već jučer predvečer.....malo brljalo, ali stalo....


Odlicno, to je dobar znak. Izgleda se mrvica ugnjezdila pa je bilo malo krvi. Al za 9 dan mislim da je ok beta. 
Sretno za duplanje bete i malo se primiri i lezi  :Wink:

----------


## Šiškica

> cure, dal imao tko cistu i odgoden bio postupak???? i kako bilo iduci mjesec dal nestala ili ne????? hvala


Meni nekoliko puta. Ne sjećam se koliko točno, al kod mene je  to bilo normalno. Uvjek bi pukle s mengom pa sam u postupak išla idući cikus.


Čak i zadnji postupak je zeznula cista koja je počela naglo rasti 10 dc.
Bili smo krenuli u čisti prirodnjak pa kao što bude bude,i cista ljepo mirovala al  od 10 do 14dc narasla oko 10mm i odustali.

----------


## Šiškica

Taj zadnji postupak je bila neka čudna cista dr. napisao "koprenasta".. na kontroli za tri ciklusa i ona bila pukla.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Lezim i režim hhhh...dal sutra radi koji DR na VV?

----------


## Bananka

> Cure koje ste dizale papire sa VV, jesu li vam dali da si kopirate protokole? Ili samo nalaze od krvi i spermiogram?


Kitty, i mene to zanima!
Ajmo cure, jel koja dizala papire na VV?

----------


## bubekica

Dizala sam ja, al samo nalaze markera.
Da bi dobile kopiju protokola morate se javiti doktorici, barem je tako meni sestra rekla.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala, bubekice  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

Siskica, a mene 3dc ciklusa dokt.vidila cistu od 2cm i odgodila postupak ovaj mjesec. Dala da pijem duphaston od 13do 25 DC i drugi mjesec krecem

----------


## 1 zelja

> Lezim i režim hhhh...dal sutra radi koji DR na VV?


Vjerujem da ima radi postupaka. Nazovi ujutro sestre da provjeris  :Smile:

----------


## 1 zelja

Curke evo zanimljivog edukativnog clanka za procitati:
http://www.ivf.hr/index.php/hr/novos...m-laboratoriju

----------


## kitty

Moj muž je danas bio gore po papire i dali su mu samo hormone i zadnji spermiogram. Zvao me u šoku i dao mi dr na telefon (mislim po glasu da nije bila dr J) koja mi je rekla da mi ne može dati protokole i da sve piše na otpusnim pismima. Sva sreća više manje se sjećam kako su išli dosadašnji protokoli.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Jutrooo...  necu vam reci dobro jer je grozno  :Sad:   Mm me nagovorio da radim test koji je naravno - i sad sam u takvom bedu. Ni ne pricam s njim trenutno. Inace danas mi je 7 dnt, fet dvodnevnih mrvica!!

----------


## miuta821

> Jutrooo...  necu vam reci dobro jer je grozno   Mm me nagovorio da radim test koji je naravno - i sad sam u takvom bedu. Ni ne pricam s njim trenutno. Inace danas mi je 7 dnt, fet dvodnevnih mrvica!!


Ja mislim da je to pre rano.nemoj se zivcirat cekaj betu.

----------


## sara79

> Jutrooo...  necu vam reci dobro jer je grozno   Mm me nagovorio da radim test koji je naravno - i sad sam u takvom bedu. Ni ne pricam s njim trenutno. Inace danas mi je 7 dnt, fet dvodnevnih mrvica!!


A joj dalmatinka ne se bedirati jos. Stvarno je rano raditi test na 7dnt dvodnevnih. Za dva tri dana ponovi test, tad bi trebalo pokazati. Ja sam imala pozitivan test na 9 dan a moja prijateljica na 11 dan minus ko kuca a kad je otisla betu vaditi nakon dva dana kad se onesvjestila nije jer je ocekivala nulu. Reda radi je otisla jer i nikakvih simptoma nije imala. Kad ono fina brojka  :Smile:  
Zato drzim fige za dva tri dana  :Kiss:

----------


## 1 zelja

> Jutrooo...  necu vam reci dobro jer je grozno   Mm me nagovorio da radim test koji je naravno - i sad sam u takvom bedu. Ni ne pricam s njim trenutno. Inace danas mi je 7 dnt, fet dvodnevnih mrvica!!


Dragec nemoj se bedirati, jos je rano. Pricekaj betu. Meni su ti testovi koma; ne znam koliko sam ih napravila u zadnjih 4g! I ovaj put sam u napasti ali sam si rekla biti strpljiva i pricekati betu. Upravo radi toga koliko - izbedira, ubije, a prerano je, i ako se slucajno mala mrva uhvati, s tim sokom joj samo odmognemo. Znam da je uzasno tesko cekati, i sto je svaki dan blizi beti sve je teze, ali jednostavno si misli da je test prerano raditi i da ti samo moze naskoditi  :Sad: .
Drzi se draga, i glavu gore, pozitivizam u glavu jer nije gotovo dok ne napravis betu  :Smile: 
Jos da te ihrabrim, jednoj mojoj poznanici je jedno 5 testova bilo negativno i otisla ginekologici jer joj je m kasnila skoro mj dana i nije se osjecala dobro, a svi testovi negativni. I na kraju ispalo da je trudna  :Smile: 
To su izuzetci, al tko nam kaze da i mi nismo izuzetak  :Wink: 
Grlim te i molim za te! Cmok

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Hvala vam cure moje. Ja i otplakala svoje hahahha. A bit ce sto  bude, znam da vise test ne radim, beta je 13.04. i to je to !

----------


## miuta821

Cure moje i meni nesto smedkasto se pojavilo .u soku sam.

----------


## miuta821

Danas je7 dan nakon et.

----------


## 1 zelja

> Cure moje i meni nesto smedkasto se pojavilo .u soku sam.


Draga moja meni to mirise na implantacijsko krvarenje  :Smile:

----------


## tulipan83

dok je smećkasto, dobro je..  držim fige svimaaa

----------


## tulipan83

[QUOTE=kitty;2756047]Moj muž je danas bio gore po papire i dali su mu samo hormone i zadnji spermiogram. Zvao me u šoku i dao mi dr na telefon (mislim po glasu da nije bila dr J) koja mi je rekla da mi ne može dati protokole i da sve piše na otpusnim pismima. Sva sreća više manje se sjećam kako su išli dosadašnj

u svakom otpusnom piše ukratko sve.npr. 18 gonala.. dobiveno toliko i toliko stanica. itd itd.. mislim da se same njihove liste tj. protokoli ni nesmiju " izdavati " van.

----------


## miuta821

Za sad prestalo nadamse da ne bude se vratilo nikakve razocaranije..svima Sretan Uskrs zelim koje slave.

----------


## 1 zelja

Cure moje sretan vam i blagoslovljen Uskrs!  :Smile:

----------


## 1 zelja

> Za sad prestalo nadamse da ne bude se vratilo nikakve razocaranije..svima Sretan Uskrs zelim koje slave.


To je dobro miutica  :Smile:  drago mi je da ti je sad lakse. Zelim ti da provedes Uskrs u sreci i ljubavi, sa svojim najmilijima!  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure, danas beta 245 .... svima Sretan Uskrs....i sretno dalje...

----------


## 1 zelja

Zelimo bebu cestitam i sretno dalje !!!

----------


## Romeo85

Cestitam, bas mi je drago..  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Cure, danas beta 245 .... svima Sretan Uskrs....i sretno dalje...


Draga dragomi je jako grlimte i uzivaj.pusa

----------


## kudri

Draga,superrr!!! Daj mi reći,pa di si na uskrs uspjela izvaditi???

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma u mom najljepšem gradu  :Smile:  Da, izvadila jutros i nalaz za sat i pol, ali zahvaljujući Dr koji je tamo glavni....poznam ga pa mi u petak rekao da dođem da je dežuran u LABu....

----------


## Bananka

Bravo, zelimo_bebu, cestitam! Sretno za dalje!

----------


## 1 zelja

Zelim_bebu jesi tu? Kakva je beta danas? 
Dalmatinka draga kak si?

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Draga moja..ja da ne pijem 7 tableta svaki dan + 3 utrica, ne bi ni znala da sam bila na postupku  :Sad:   Kod mene nikakvih simptoma, osim jako bolnih grudi al to je od utrica. Nikakvi iscjedak nistaaaaa  :Sad:   Lice puno pristica kao da sam u najzescem pubertetu  :Smile: ) Kakvo je stanje kpd tebe??

----------


## 1 zelja

> Draga moja..ja da ne pijem 7 tableta svaki dan + 3 utrica, ne bi ni znala da sam bila na postupku   Kod mene nikakvih simptoma, osim jako bolnih grudi al to je od utrica. Nikakvi iscjedak nistaaaaa   Lice puno pristica kao da sam u najzescem pubertetu ) Kakvo je stanje kpd tebe??


To je dobro  :Smile: . 
Kod mene se (.)(.) ispuhale skroz i vise ne bole, temp jutros pala na 37, sad opet porasla na 37,3 (sinusi), u trbuhu lagani pms bolovi. Sutra je beta pa cemo vidjeti ako m prije ne dodje. Kako dragi Bog da.

----------


## miuta821

Cure moje nemam vise nade za ovaj put ali zvalasam drvJ.kaze da ne odustanem da pijem utrog i da povecam na 4-2dnevno i navece stavim a ujutro idem vaditi betu da vidi sta bude

----------


## bubekica

*miuta* jesi li radila test? bilo je po forumu cura koje su krvarile do koljena, a rodile se zdrave bebuske.
do bete ne treba otpisivati.

evo i ja sam u zadnjem postupku pocela brljavit, test negativan, jace krvarenje, test pozitivan, ali nazalost biokemijska je bila.

sretno!

----------


## 1 zelja

> Cure moje nemam vise nade za ovaj put ali zvalasam drvJ.kaze da ne odustanem da pijem utrog i da povecam na 4-2dnevno i navece stavim a ujutro idem vaditi betu da vidi sta bude


Miuta ne posustaj dok ne vidis betu  :Smile: . Jel se vidimo onda sutra na VV?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ko me danas spominjao na VV????
Cure želim vam svu sreću.....kao moju sad..i ne odustajte....

----------


## Zenii

Cure, nabrzinu sam isčitala zadnjih par str...Ako sam dobro shvatila uz dr. J je sad i dr F?
Na zadnjem postupku 2013. me vodio dr. A, a punkciju mi je odradila dr. J i činila mi se ok.
Kako ste zadovoljne s dr F ?
Uskoro se spremam ponovno na brdo, pa malo prikupljam info

----------


## miuta821

Dr F e ok ja s imala Et sa nijom.dr J mije od kad sam pocela na vv.naviglasam. sa njom.ona je vodila moj postupak ali puncja i et obavili drugi.i dr P isto radi gore. P biraj svi su ok.

----------


## 1 zelja

Zelim_bebu sretno dalje!  :Smile: 
Zenii kod dr P sam bila sad na zadnjem et; bio je ok. Inace sam kod dr J, i zadovoljna sam s njom.

----------


## Zenii

Hvala cure,čini mi se da su svi dobar izbor.
Samo da se pokrenem s mrtve točke..

----------


## 1 zelja

> Hvala cure,čini mi se da su svi dobar izbor.
> Samo da se pokrenem s mrtve točke..


Tako je  :Smile:  rekla bih jedino da dr J ima vise iskustva u tim vodama...

----------


## 1 zelja

Evo mene curke. Na zalost nista, β=3. U 6.mj idemo ponovo. Zelim vam puno srece!!!

----------


## dalmatinka1983

> Evo mene curke. Na zalost nista, β=3. U 6.mj idemo ponovo. Zelim vam puno srece!!!



Joj draga jako mi zao, al bit ce vise srece u 6 mj sigurna sam !!!

----------


## miuta821

Cure moje i meni propalo kako sam i mislila.iduci mj na 21dnc idem nazad po moje zrzulice

----------


## dalmatinka1983

> Cure moje i meni propalo kako sam i mislila.iduci mj na 21dnc idem nazad po moje zrzulice


Jesi vadila betu danas? Bila si kod doktorice ??

----------


## miuta821

Da bilasam na vv.jer sam pocela jace .....pa sam jucer zvala danas vadila betu sto je 0.5mislim da od prvi dan propalo ili nemam pojma.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

> Da bilasam na vv.jer sam pocela jace .....pa sam jucer zvala danas vadila betu sto je 0.5mislim da od prvi dan propalo ili nemam pojma.


A draga moja drzi se... Ja cekam 13.04.za vadenje bete ako prije ne.procurim , a kako me danas boli mislim da cu svaki tren dobit.  Kako ide vadenje bete na Vv? U kolko sati, jel se moze po nalaz ici kod dr pa da se odmah dogovorimo za dalje?

----------


## miuta821

Ja sam otisla oko 8 i oko 10 sam cekala da me nazove dr J unutra ona dobije nalaz ako tamo vadis

----------


## 1 zelja

> Joj draga jako mi zao, al bit ce vise srece u 6 mj sigurna sam !!!


Hvala ti draga. Na VV ujutro das krv (ja dosla u pola 8), nalaz je gotov kroz 2h, i cekas dok te doktorica pozove. Ona ti kaze rezultat i odmah savjetuje sto i kad dalje.

----------


## miuta821

Drzise ti imas 2 pa mozda bude nest

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Nekako ne vjerujem  :Sad:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Žao mi je za sva razočarenja  :Kiss: 
Nadam se da vam proljeće nosi dobitni postupak...
Danas sam bila na UZV, vidi se maaala gestacijska od 2-3 mm...puse

----------


## miuta821

> Žao mi je za sva razočarenja 
> Nadam se da vam proljeće nosi dobitni postupak...
> Danas sam bila na UZV, vidi se maaala gestacijska od 2-3 mm...puse


Pazise i cuajse draga!!!

----------


## LaraLana

Joj cure drz te se  :Kiss:  

Zelimo bebu lijepa beta, nek tako sve lijepo i ostane  :Kiss:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Ako mi je danas na 12 dnt, dvodnevnih mrvica, test negativan jel mogu prestat uzimat estrofem i utrice??

----------


## 1 zelja

Ne draga, cekaj betu  :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

> Ne draga, cekaj betu


Jel ok da ja sutra odem na VV izvadit betu umjesto u  ponedeljak? Mislim nece mi dr zbog toga nesto prigovorit? Ovako jos do pon morat pit sve te tablete a ako je test - onda da to sto prije zavrsim.

----------


## miuta821

> Jel ok da ja sutra odem na VV izvadit betu umjesto u  ponedeljak? Mislim nece mi dr zbog toga nesto prigovorit? Ovako jos do pon morat pit sve te tablete a ako je test - onda da to sto prije zavrsim.


Ja mislim da ako nema vijestice ima jos nade.ja sam imala ocjedak smedi pa sve jace zato s isla ranije gore mozes zvat pa pitati ali mislim da se mora vidijeti nesto.

----------


## antonija15

ja evo danas bila na punkciji,dobila samo jednu js,totalno sam razočarana jer sam prošli put imala 7,e sad još da li će se oploditi...

----------


## žužy

antonija, :fige:  da se oplodi i lijepo raste!

----------


## cvijetic555

Bok svima! Ja sam također nova u svemu ovome, pa molim za pomoc,  imam pitanje. Moram se javit na vv prvi dan icklusa i to je danas. Zovem tamo i nitko mi se ne javlja. Da li se inace ne javljaju vikendom ili nisam samo imala srece za sad?

----------


## cvijetic555

Pozdrav svima! Citam sve te objave i pocinje me panika lovit. Morala sam se javit u vv 1 dc, a to je danas i narucit se za 3dc. Zovem i nemogu nikog dobit. Nova sam u tome i neznam jkako to funkcionira. Ta da radim muz bi isti dan trebao ici na spermio i sad neznam sta da radim, nebi da zakasnim. Da li da samo odem u pon ili da ih u pon tek nazovem? Nisam jos nikad bila tamo i sad je bas vikend

----------


## ljube555

Cure pozdrav!!!! Tko imao iskustvo sa duphastonom???? Dal nakon njega nestala cista???? Hvala

----------


## miuta821

> ja evo danas bila na punkciji,dobila samo jednu js,totalno sam razočarana jer sam prošli put imala 7,e sad još da li će se oploditi...


Nemoj se sekirat ja mislim da nema pravila neke su imale jedne ali vrijedne.ja imala puno pa vidis da nje uspijelo.sretno.

----------


## Zenii

> Cure pozdrav!!!! Tko imao iskustvo sa duphastonom???? Dal nakon njega nestala cista???? Hvala


Meni je cista nestala nakon jedne terapije duphastonom.
Držim fige da je se i ti brzo riješiš

----------


## ljube555

Zenii, puno hvala!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Pozdrav svima! Citam sve te objave i pocinje me panika lovit. Morala sam se javit u vv 1 dc, a to je danas i narucit se za 3dc. Zovem i nemogu nikog dobit. Nova sam u tome i neznam jkako to funkcionira. Ta da radim muz bi isti dan trebao ici na spermio i sad neznam sta da radim, nebi da zakasnim. Da li da samo odem u pon ili da ih u pon tek nazovem? Nisam jos nikad bila tamo i sad je bas vikend


U ponedjeljak se samo pojavite, s uputnicom...takva je praksa da ako je 1.dc subota, u pon samo dolazite. (ne javljaju se subotom na tel.) 
Sretno!

----------


## cvijetic555

> U ponedjeljak se samo pojavite, s uputnicom...takva je praksa da ako je 1.dc subota, u pon samo dolazite. (ne javljaju se subotom na tel.) 
> Sretno!


Pozdrav! Danas sumi u vv rekli da ipak moram doci iduci pon. tako da danas nisam nista obavila :Confused:  :Confused: . Moze malo objasnjenje, u kratko samo, kako to ide od prvog pregleda do postupka? Koliko vremena obicno treba proci do postupka ako je sve ok?  :Unsure:

----------


## ljube555

Pozzz cure... Dal mozete reci cijenu zamrzavanje sjemena na VV???? Hvala

----------


## bubekica

*ljube* mi smo platili 700 ili 800kn, ne sjecam se tocno, mislim da je 800...

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica, a vremenski na koliko ide zamrzavanje????

----------


## kawanga

Pozz!
ja sam također ovdje nova. Na VV sa od 10.tog mjeseca al još nisam ušla u postupak (rješavala sam ureoplazmu i polip). sad su mi hormoni poludili pa njih sređivam. dr.J. je rekla ako ih sredim do slj. ciklusa (za 3 tjedna) da onda idem u postupak a moj endo je rekao da im treba bar 5-6 tjedana da se unormale....hmmmm. pitanje: jel tko zna koliko treba vremena da se srede? iskreno, več mi je puna kapa čekanja pa sam "malo" nestrpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Dalmatinka nista ne javis.da si vadila betu?nadamse da imas dobre vijesti.bilesmo zajedno pa mislim na tebe tak da se nadam da si ok.cure sta su bile sa nama onaj dan na et imaju lijepu betu.tako zelim i tebi.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

> Dalmatinka nista ne javis.da si vadila betu?nadamse da imas dobre vijesti.bilesmo zajedno pa mislim na tebe tak da se nadam da si ok.cure sta su bile sa nama onaj dan na et imaju lijepu betu.tako zelim i tebi.


Joj draga moja nista od lijepih vijesti kod mene. Moja beta 0...opet. Vec smo otplakali to i idemo dalje opet u 9 mjesec, sad cu se malo odmoriti.  One druge dvije cure, ne sjećam se imena, su uspjele?? Bas mi je drago!!!

----------


## 1 zelja

> Joj draga moja nista od lijepih vijesti kod mene. Moja beta 0...opet. Vec smo otplakali to i idemo dalje opet u 9 mjesec, sad cu se malo odmoriti.  One druge dvije cure, ne sjećam se imena, su uspjele?? Bas mi je drago!!!


Zao mi je!  :Sad: 
Idemo u nove pobjede! Drzi se i puno srece!  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Joj draga moja nista od lijepih vijesti kod mene. Moja beta 0...opet. Vec smo otplakali to i idemo dalje opet u 9 mjesec, sad cu se malo odmoriti.  One druge dvije cure, ne sjećam se imena, su uspjele?? Bas mi je drago!!!


Zao mije draga ja sam ipak se nadala za tebe.da one cure su uspijele za sad imaju pozitivnu betu.znam kako je meni prvi put pa sok sta mozemo.nazalost drzise.

----------


## bubekica

ajmo!


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87758-%...nost-quot-2015

----------


## antonija15

cure pomagajte,danas mi je 3. dan od transfera i od jutros od kad sam ustala osjećam veliki pritisak i probadanje na području maternice,nekako mi se čini prerano da bi se već ugnjezdio.imala sam prirodni postupak,a od ljekova koristim estrofem,aspirin 100 i utriće

----------


## miuta821

> cure pomagajte,danas mi je 3. dan od transfera i od jutros od kad sam ustala osjećam veliki pritisak i probadanje na području maternice,nekako mi se čini prerano da bi se već ugnjezdio.imala sam prirodni postupak,a od ljekova koristim estrofem,aspirin 100 i utriće


Neznam previse samo znam da ne smijes panicariti i strogo lezi.bude sve ok samo se cuvaj.i nemoj sr netvirati da ti skodi to.znam iz iskustva.sretno

----------


## sara79

> cure pomagajte,danas mi je 3. dan od transfera i od jutros od kad sam ustala osjećam veliki pritisak i probadanje na području maternice,nekako mi se čini prerano da bi se već ugnjezdio.imala sam prirodni postupak,a od ljekova koristim estrofem,aspirin 100 i utriće


Draga neznam ni ja bas puno al ipak si imala punkciju i transfer tak da ti je to sve normalno. Netko vise osjeti netko manje. Nekoga uzasno boli punkcija a nekoga i ne bas tak da ponasaj se kako se osjecas. Netrebas bas strogo mirovati osim ako imas nedaj boze nekakvo krvarenje. Setnja je dobra za cirkulaciju.

Jel to bio dvodnevni embrij ili?
Sretno i javi nam se  :Kiss:

----------


## antonija15

imala sam samo jednu js čak ni nakon punkcije nisam osjećala bol.ma bojim se jer mi je doktorica nakon transfera doslovno rekla ovo neće biti dobro,kao bila sam joj jako ukoćena,embrij je bio dvodnevni 5-erostanični

----------


## Mimi25

Pozdrav cure  :Smile: 
Nova sam u svemu kao i na ovom forumu.
Zbog jako puno spontanih pobačaja uz sugestiju svog ginekologa krećem sa osnovnim pretragama i pripremama za konzultacije kod dr.Dorotea Pavan-Jukić
Zanima me sljedeće ..dali je koja od vas kod nje u postupku ?
Da ne dođem praznih ruku u četvrtak sam naručena za hormonsku  sliku,štitnjaču.Imam jako puno nalaza ali su od prošle godine.
Imam nalaze trombofilije,LACA itd.. zanima me što sve trebam napravit od pretraga za početak  :Smile: 
Imam papu,briseve 11.05 dogovorene da isto bude friško.Svi nalazi će biti gotovi kraja 5 mj. i onda planiram sa time na konzultacije.
Koliko dugo se čeka na prvi pregled i konzultacije ?
Koliko se dugo čeka za postupak ?

Oprostite ako sam vas bombardirala pitanjima ili pogriješila temu,ako jesam molila bih da me uputite na pravu.Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Dobro dosla ja sam isto kod drJ.trebaceti i spermiogram to moze isto na vv jer oni ne priznaju drugo.papu brisevi to su za pocetak.ide brzo. Dok imas sta ti bude trazila onda prvi dan meng zoves sestre upisu te pa 3dnc ides kod dr.ako sve bude ok krenes u postupak.da i markere (krvna grupa tvoja i muzu ).ja isto u 5 mj 21 dnc idem gore mozda budemo jedno zajedno.ja sam imala stimulirani u 3mj nije uspijo pa idem na Fet.imam blastice zmrnute.sretno samo pitaj sto ti nije jasno.

----------


## miuta821

Mimi25. Ovisi i od nalaze budes prvu vidla sta ona trazi.kod svakok je drugacije kod mene imamo spermiogram los pa moj m trebao isto dosta nalaze.

----------


## ljube555

cure, imam pitanje.... dobila sam piti duphaston piti od 13dc do 25dc i danas mi je 24dc i ja pocela dobivati M dal trebam nastaviti piti ili prekinem i normlno narucim se 3dc da idem gore.... ili kako.????

----------


## ljube555

dal mogu u sub.doci kao 3dc??????

----------


## bubekica

ako je normalna m, mozes prekinuti duphaston. Trebala bi se danas naruciti, za subotu.
Ali na tvom mjestu bih sestrama pri narucivanju rekla da sam procurila pod duphastonom da ne bi bilo...

----------


## ljube555

hvala bubekica....

----------


## ljube555

bubekica, nece sada opet zbog toga odgoditi postupak???

----------


## bubekica

Nece, samo polako, korak po korak.
Sretno!!!

----------


## bubekica

drage cure,
od danas je na vv dostupna brosura NEPLODNOST
(online dostupna ovdje http://issuu.com/udrugaroda/docs/neplodnost_2014)

brosura je besplatna i namjenjema "friskim" pacijentima  :Smile: 

bacite oko takodjer i na salter - tamo se nalaze letci o setnji "zajedno za plodnost" 
https://www.facebook.com/events/528613950610236/

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica... Ti si vise gore na VV zbog cega opwt nema doktorice J u sub.????

----------


## bubekica

doktorica je na kongresu, vraca se iduci tjedan.

----------


## ljube555

Hvala....

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica, strahu sam jedino da ne bi to bila prava M nego obican smedi iscjedak..., pa nece odgovarati po danima ciklusa....

----------


## bubekica

pa jel krenulo pravo crveno? tek kad tako krene to je 1dc

----------


## ljube555

Krenulo pa vstalo

----------


## ljube555

Malo smede pa malo crveno, vise smede nego crveno.... Neznam vise ni sama.... Tako sam sada zabrinuta to je strasno.... U drugom mjesecu sam trebala jos u postutak i svaki put nesto ...

----------


## bubekica

ako je bilo imalo crveno onda je to to 1dc, jesi se narucila danas?

----------


## ljube555

jesam narucila se sam za sub.i opet nema doktorice.... sestra nije znala da kaze tko uopce bude od doktora....

----------


## Mimi25

minuta821 hvala ti na odgovoru  :Smile: 
Bila sam danas i izvadila hormone,narucena 11.05 za progesteron i onda poslije toga idem radit papu i briseve :Smile: 
Mm nije nikad radio spermiogram jer po mom gin.nema potrebe jer do sad nisam imala problema sa zatrudnjivanjem vec sa odrzavanjem trudnoce.
Imam odstranjen desni jajovod i sad imam smetnje zbog toga,dosta priraslica i bolova radi toga.
Znaci da posaljem mm na spermiogram prije nego idem na pregled ili da sacekam da mi doc.kaze da mora ici ?
Kakva je doc.sa davanjem heparina ? Imam trombofiliju, pa me zanima dali cu imati problema oko toga jer neke bolnice smatraju da ona ne uzrokuje spontane. Iako imam na PHD nalazu napisano da zbog ugruska koji je zacepio pupkovinu sam izgubila bebu u 16tt.

----------


## miuta821

Mimi25 u vezi tvoje dijagnoze neznam puno sto se tice spermiogram onda cekaj pa vidices sta budu dr.rekla to ide brzo ako si nijhov pacijent isti dan bude nalaz kod dr.prvu nabavi tvoje.sretno pa se javi sa novosti.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Velika pusa od mene i mah mah.....čitam vas i šutim pomalo....maknula sma se sa foruma i uživam u T...želim i vama svima što prije ovakav osjećaj  :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

cure da li treba još uvijek imati ovjereni pristanak kod javnog bilježnika prije postupka nisu mi ništa rekli a ja zaboravila pitat...

----------


## miuta821

> cure da li treba još uvijek imati ovjereni pristanak kod javnog bilježnika prije postupka nisu mi ništa rekli a ja zaboravila pitat...


Da treba inace kad imas uputnicu d1 onda traze to.

----------


## mona22

Hvala

----------


## miuta821

> Velika pusa od mene i mah mah.....čitam vas i šutim pomalo....maknula sma se sa foruma i uživam u T...želim i vama svima što prije ovakav osjećaj


 :Smile: samo ti uzivaj draga i cuvajse.pusa i tebi.

----------


## ljube555

Cure opet nista ovaj mjesec!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Sto je bilo?

----------


## ljube555

Danas sam bila kod doktora 3dc cista nestala i rekao iduci ciklus sa D1 uputnicom..... Nadam se da je to to!!!!! I opet nema rijeci za ovjeru formulara?????

----------


## ljube555

Nisam imala uputnicu d1 nego a2... A tako pisalo da dodem sa uputnicom a2

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ovjera ide za svaki postupak ponovo, kako sam ih ja shvatila...i ovjeru doneses do punkcije..stignes to dok ides na fm..

----------


## ljube555

Nemam muza tako cesto kod kuci u njemacki radi....

----------


## ljube555

Za zamrzavanje sjemena koju uputnicu treba i kaj treba pisati????? Hvala

----------


## bubekica

Zao mi je, imam dojam da neke s vuka odu s tisucu upitnika iznad glave. Mozda da zapisete pitanja pa ih postavite lijecnicima na pregledu?
Mi smo smrzavali na uputnicu opce prakse na kojoj je pisalo kriprezervacija sjemena. Jesi li to dogovorila s lijecnikom?

----------


## ljube555

Pitala sam doktora i sestru....ali nije bilo dogovora posto tesko za nesto dog.i naruciti se dok suprugg na terenu radi. Rekla sestra dok bude doma neka samo dode

----------


## miuta821

> Nisam imala uputnicu d1 nego a2... A tako pisalo da dodem sa uputnicom a2


Pa da dok ne traze d1 nista tako meni govorila da idem u postupak onda kad ides ajoii pa niste donesli d1.i tako tak da kad pise D1 to je sigurno postupak.sretno

----------


## ljube555

miuta, hvala puno....  :Smile:

----------


## antonija15

danas 14. dan nakon transfera na dnevnom ulošku dosta velik smeđe rozi trag,vjerojatno dolazi menga,znojim se ko svinja i usnice su mi strašno ispucane.čini se da ni od ovog puta ništa,u srijedu vadim betu pa čemo viditi i službeni ishod

----------


## sara79

> danas 14. dan nakon transfera na dnevnom ulošku dosta velik smeđe rozi trag,vjerojatno dolazi menga,znojim se ko svinja i usnice su mi strašno ispucane.čini se da ni od ovog puta ništa,u srijedu vadim betu pa čemo viditi i službeni ishod


Antonija nemora to znaciti da je gotovo.
Jesi radila kucni test??

----------


## antonija15

test sam radila 8. dan i bio je negativan,moguće da je još bilo prerano,na početku sam još i osjećala bolove u jajnicima i križima ali sad baš ništa osim što me proteklih 3-4 dana bole bradavice  i znojim se nenormalno,a od samog početka užasno loše spavam

----------


## sara79

> test sam radila 8. dan i bio je negativan,moguće da je još bilo prerano,na početku sam još i osjećala bolove u jajnicima i križima ali sad baš ništa osim što me proteklih 3-4 dana bole bradavice  i znojim se nenormalno,a od samog početka užasno loše spavam


Mislim da je ipak to bilo rano za test.
Neznam zasto cekas taj 29. i to je onda 17 dnt !
Ja bi sutra posla vaditi betu da znam na cemu sam i zbog terapije isto.
A to za bradavice moze biti i od utrogestana i od trudnoce i od pms-a.

----------


## sara79

> test sam radila 8. dan i bio je negativan,moguće da je još bilo prerano,na početku sam još i osjećala bolove u jajnicima i križima ali sad baš ništa osim što me proteklih 3-4 dana bole bradavice  i znojim se nenormalno,a od samog početka užasno loše spavam


Ako imas jos jedan test napravi...danas je vec 14 dan.
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

> Danas sam bila kod doktora 3dc cista nestala i rekao iduci ciklus sa D1 uputnicom..... Nadam se da je to to!!!!! I opet nema rijeci za ovjeru formulara?????


Ljube super za cistu!!
Sretno idući ciklus, držim figice da bude dobitni :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Zenii,hvala puno.... I mi nadamo se da bude dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## antonija15

ja danas vadila betu,opet negativna.budući da sam imala već tri bezuspiješna transfera doktorica je rekla da je vjerojatno nekakav genetički problem i spomenula imunološke pretrage.može li mi netko reči nešto o tim  pretragama?

----------


## ljube555

Antonija, zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## breza81

Bok svima !

Evo već dugo čitam ovaj forum a nikako da se registriram i napišem nešto..  :)
Uglavnom željela bi podjeliti i svoj slučaj.. :)

Bili smo na ET prije 14 dana na VV. Dobila sam samo jednu js, iako sam se nadala da će ih biti više..  
Došao je i 10-i dan nakon et i idem ja probat trakicu i već se pokazivalo nešto..onako slabo.. iako nije bilo nešto ja sam si zamislila da je. Baš sam bila optimistična.. :-)
Prvo vađenje bete je tek 29.04, ali kao što bila optimistična već prvog dana et da sam trudna :), otišla sam izvaditi betu privatno 11. dan i dođe nalaz.. Beta - 88 :yes:

Još ne vjerujem da je to to i da je uspjelo iz prve. U srijedu ćemo to potvrditi.. 
Cijelo vrijeme nakon transfera osjećam se kao da ću svaki čas dobiti m..

I još nešto.. za što mislim da mi je pomoglo.. Išla sam prvi put na IVF i bilo me strah svega.. prije transfera (dan prije), uzela sam Normabel i još 7 dana nakon transfera.. bila sam cijelo vrijeme smirena a naspavala sam se ko nikad do sad :jutro:

----------


## breza81

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## antonija15

breza81 onda smo nas dvije bile zajedno na transferu,jako mi je drago da ti je uspjelo i to iz prve,meni nažalost ni treći put ništa

----------


## breza81

Jako mi je žao Antonija.. Izgleda da smo bile zajedno..  Ja idem sutra vadit betu... da potvrdim...

----------


## 1 zelja

Zao mi je antonija!  :Sad: 
Drzim fige za iduci put. Svakako pisi za te imunol pretrage, bas me zanima... sve me nekako strah da takvo nesto nije nasa dijagnoza

----------


## miuta821

Breza81 super. Drzim fige za dalije da bude sve ok.

----------


## ljube555

bas lijepo da nekomu uspije iz prvog puta.... Breza cestitam...  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> ja danas vadila betu,opet negativna.budući da sam imala već tri bezuspiješna transfera doktorica je rekla da je vjerojatno nekakav genetički problem i spomenula imunološke pretrage.može li mi netko reči nešto o tim  pretragama?


*antonija*,žao mi je  :Love: 
Vidjela sam te gore...(bile smo skupa lani u postupku pa sam te zapamtila).
A ovo oko pretraga,to ti mora doktorica napisati preporuku,koje točno da napraviš,i na temelju toga dobiješ uputnice od svog ginekologa. Mogla ti je to i sad...pa nebi bilo loše da se naručiš kod nje što prije,jer se za sve te termine a i nalaze dosta čeka.
Zbilja nebi bilo loše da napraviš generalku sa svim tim...i sa testovima na trombofiliju,i sa endokrinološkim pregledom,a i da napravite kariogram.
Nadam se da budeš uskoro mama.  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*breza81* ,jako lijepa crtica,čestitam!

----------


## antonija15

draga moja žužy nas dvije smo bile zajedno kad sam ja imala prvi postupak.ja sam isto mislila da će mi doktorica odmah reči što dalje ali kaže bolje da se odmorim nekoliko mjeseci pa da onda dođem da vidimo za dalje.koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi tih pretraga?znači izgubiti ću dosta vremena na tome.

----------


## žužy

*antonija*,ma ako hočeš obaviti sve to,potraje...a sad imaš "lufta" do idučeg postupka,pa bi bilo dobro iskoristiti taj period dok odmaraš,za obavljanje svih tih pretraga. 
Al,kakav ti je tvoj soc. ginić? Možda da pokušaš dobiti uputnice bez pismene preporuke mpo spec.
Moja ginekologica je npr dosta susretljiva po tom pitanju i sama me uputila na neke pretrage...ali znam da nisu svi takvi,moj ex gin. nije dao ništa bez naštampane preporuke.
Probaj pitati,reci mu da ti je dr Jukić savjetovala to i to,pa budeš čula kaj veli.

----------


## antonija15

moj soc. gin, je isto dosta susretljiv a i upoznat sa mojim stanjem tako da možda nebi radio probleme.jer nebi baš da izgubim vremena i vremena zbog čekanja nalaza

----------


## cvijetic555

Pozdrav curke! Interesira me nakon koliko od uzimanja doksiciklina ste ponovile briseve na ureu? Dr mi nije nista rekla, a ja zaboravila pitat :Undecided:  :Undecided:  :Undecided:

----------


## saan

Cvijetic... Ako me pamcenje dobro sluzi 15 dana nakon terapije treba ponoviti bris!

----------


## kawanga

> Pozdrav curke! Interesira me nakon koliko od uzimanja doksiciklina ste ponovile briseve na ureu? Dr mi nije nista rekla, a ja zaboravila pitat


mene su slali na kontrolu nakon 10 dana.

----------


## ljube555

Pozzz. Moze pomoc nisam stigla pitati sestra danas... Formular koji treba uvjeriti skroz gornja crta kaj tamo trebam napisati???? Gdje pise navesti vrsu postupka i podrijetlo spolnih stanica odnosno zametaka .... Hvala na odg

----------


## bubekica

Ne znam na koji postupak ides.
Ako je ivf pises ivf, homologna oplodnja, vlastite stanice.

----------


## ljube555

Ivf. Vantelesna oplodnja. Homologna dobro sam razumela?????

----------


## bubekica

Napises to sto sam napisala.
Homologna oplodnja je oplodnja vlastitim stanicama. Ali mozes to i prazno ostaviti i ovjeriti potpise na prazno pa kasnije upises nakon sto pitas sestre ako su nesigurna.

----------


## cvijetic555

Hvala cure!

----------


## ljube555

Hvala bubekica..... Mozes jos reci zamrzavanje sjemena ide na vise postupka ili ?????? Od srca zahvaljujem

----------


## bubekica

Ako bude dobar uzorak, dovoljno je jednom.
Placa se samo kad zamrznu, davanje "u prazno" ne.

----------


## ljube555

Dobar uzorak jucer rekli su nama.... I sada moze se to na vise puta ako iz prve ne uspije postupak

----------


## bubekica

Jedan uzorak smrzava se u jednu epruveticu i iskoristi se cijeli za jedan postupak ivf-a. Ali ako cete morati opet, mozete ponovo smrznuti. Svako smrzavanje se naplacuje,

----------


## MB21

> Jedan uzorak smrzava se u jednu epruveticu i iskoristi se cijeli za jedan postupak ivf-a. Ali ako cete morati opet, mozete ponovo smrznuti. Svako smrzavanje se naplacuje,


Pozdrav cure, i ja sam ovdje nova.
Naime, muž ima varikokelu i cistu za koju se sumnja na tumor pa 01.06. ide na zahvat kako bi uzeli uzorak i provjerili šta je. Spermiogram je dosta loš, vjerovatno zbog toga a moj horm. status je ok, malo mi je TSH povišen (3,89) i prolaktin mrvicu iznad ref. vrijednosti... Dr kaže da trebamo u postupak a androlog traži kriopohranu ejakulata za buduće transfere jer postoji mogućnost da nešto, ne daj Biže, ne bude ok na zahvatu. Odlučili smo se za VV, inače smo iz Osijeka ali ovdje sigurno ne želimo gubiti vrijeme na postupke jer čitam već dugo ovaj forum i sve cure savjetuju što dalje...
Zvala sam VV i rekli su mi da sa nalazima muža i uputnicom za kriopohranu dodje nakon 5 dana apstinencije i to je to. Zna li netko kako se to radi, zapravo da li se to uzorak da kao i za spermiogram ili??? Malo sam zbunjena od tih svih naziva i skraćenica s kojima baratate :Rolling Eyes:  jer sam nova u svemu tome.... 
Bubekica, vidima da pišeš da se plaća zamrzavanje, koliko se plaća? Zar to nije na teret HZZO-a kao i postupak?
Koji dr sada radi MPO? Dr Alebić je otišao u privatnike sam čula... Mojoj frendici je on radio i ona je bila s njim oduševljena, uspjela iz drugog puta...
Hvala Vam svima na informacijama unaprijed, dosta sam u strahu zbog svega...

----------


## bubekica

*MB21* dobrodosla!
uzorak za kriopohranu daje se na isti nacin kao i spermiogram. 
ako se dobro sjecam mi smo platili 800kn (400 smrzavanje i 400 pohrana) mislim da ako idete na preporuku androloga mozete to obaviti besplatno. mi smo placali jer smo isli na vlastiti zahtjev.
gore je trenutacno njih 4, dr. jukic stalno (ona je moj izbor nakon alebica i jako sam zadovoljna), dr. podgajski, dr. fenz i dr. planinic koji su leteci jer rade i na merkuru na ginekologiji.
korak po korak  :Kiss:

----------


## MB21

> *MB21* dobrodosla!
> uzorak za kriopohranu daje se na isti nacin kao i spermiogram. 
> ako se dobro sjecam mi smo platili 800kn (400 smrzavanje i 400 pohrana) mislim da ako idete na preporuku androloga mozete to obaviti besplatno. mi smo placali jer smo isli na vlastiti zahtjev.
> gore je trenutacno njih 4, dr. jukic stalno (ona je moj izbor nakon alebica i jako sam zadovoljna), dr. podgajski, dr. fenz i dr. planinic koji su leteci jer rade i na merkuru na ginekologiji.
> korak po korak


Hvala ti bubekica.
Inače njegov androlog je super, sve mu lijepo objasni, trudi se...ali nije spominjao ništa za plaćanje iako mi njemu nismo rekli da nećemo u OS :Rolling Eyes: 
Počeli smo vaditi sve nalaze koje su nam oboma tražili, a ja čekam m, nikako da dodje... trebala sam dobiti 04.05. i boli me pomalo svaki dan al nikako...pa ću zvati da se naručim ujedno za prvi pregled tj konzultacije. Da li se dr može birati ili koga dobiješ? 
Svaka imate različite a opet slične situacje i dg.. čitam danima ovaj forum i malo sam već naučila ponešto ali opet sam malo i zbunjena sa toliko informacija odjednom...
Uglavnom svaka vam čast, jedna drugoj ste najveća podrška. Nitko to ne može shvatiti doslovno kao vi koje prolazite isto...
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubekica

mozes birati dr, naglasi kod koga zelis kad ces zvati za narucivanje...
pitaj stogod te muci  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

Ok, znači tvoj savjet je dr Jukić?

----------


## bubekica

ona je moja doktorica i s njom sam zadovoljna, ali to ne znaci da tebi mozda ne bi bolje sjeo netko drugi. "novije" curke hvale i podgajskog jako...

----------


## MB21

Ok, hvala ti na savjetu i prijedlogu.

----------


## miuta821

MB21 dobro dosla i sto prije otisla!da istina ja isto sam kod drJ ali sam upoznala i dr Podgajskog isto je ok imalasam punkciju snijm i sam zadovoljna.sretno

----------


## MB21

> MB21 dobro dosla i sto prije otisla!da istina ja isto sam kod drJ ali sam upoznala i dr Podgajskog isto je ok imalasam punkciju snijm i sam zadovoljna.sretno


Hvala Miuta, a ja zapravo i ne znam šta ću trebati i kako raditi, sve ćemo vidjeti na pp, samo da od mm spermići budu dobri za pohranu jer ih je patogenih 68%, brzo progresivnih samo 9%, mada njegov dr kaže da teoretski s takvim nalazom on može oploditi  :Smile: 
Sve ćemo još vidjeti, sada samo jedva čekam da svi nalazi budu što prije i da dobijem pa da se naručim...
Hvala vam  :Kiss: :

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala Miuta, a ja zapravo i ne znam šta ću trebati i kako raditi, sve ćemo vidjeti na pp, samo da od mm spermići budu dobri za pohranu jer ih je patogenih 68%, brzo progresivnih samo 9%, mada njegov dr kaže da teoretski s takvim nalazom on može oploditi 
> Sve ćemo još vidjeti, sada samo jedva čekam da svi nalazi budu što prije i da dobijem pa da se naručim...
> Hvala vam :


Budi bez brige moj muz ima oat varikokela pokreti 5% i oplodilose 5blastice tako da imate sanse :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

MB21, napisala si da tm ide 1.6. na zahvat da vide sto mu je. Sto ce mu tocno raditi i u kojoj bolnici? Ide li mozda na biopsiju gdje ce mu vaditi tkivo? Ako ce ici na biopsiju provjerite s dr.ako ce mu vaditi tkivo i u njemu nađu spermije da li i to mogu odmah zamrznuti.
Uglavnom sretno i sto prije otisla na trudnicki forum!

----------


## MB21

> MB21, napisala si da tm ide 1.6. na zahvat da vide sto mu je. Sto ce mu tocno raditi i u kojoj bolnici? Ide li mozda na biopsiju gdje ce mu vaditi tkivo? Ako ce ici na biopsiju provjerite s dr.ako ce mu vaditi tkivo i u njemu nađu spermije da li i to mogu odmah zamrznuti.
> Uglavnom sretno i sto prije otisla na trudnicki forum!


jooj bananka to bi bilo divno.... 
Zahvat, pa nisam sigurna jer mi muž nije baš zano reći jer nije ni on shavtio dr, mislim da neće biopsija nego baš rez, jer mu je rekao da će ležati cca 5-6 dana u bolnici nakon toga, a raditi će ovdje u OS, a mi bi htjeli sve raditi u VV, što se tiče MPO..
sad u petak ide na dogovor sa nalazima kod njega pa će ga detaljnije ispitati za taj zahvat na koji način se radi

----------


## dana77

Poz i prvo čestitke novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: 
Imam jedno pitanje, u petak idem na HSG ( na kojem ne znam što me čeka ? ) , to mi je 8dc, znači ponedjeljak bi mi bio 11dc. Prošli mjesec dr J mi je rekla nek se javim OKO 3 dc, nije važan točan dan i da dođem u Zg s nalazima HSG i ostalog što je tražila,kod nje čekaju krvni nalazi s VV,  u vezi dogovora za postupak. Dal da zovem s obzirom da je 11 dc? Ne čeka mi se idući mjesec da dođe OKO 3dc. Pomagajte..

----------


## bubekica

*dana* ne znam kad ces dobiti nalaz hsg-a, al mislim da nije isti dan... ali vjerujem da mozes dogovoriti konzultacije nekad mimo pocetka ciklusa, iako to nije praksa.

----------


## dana77

:Cekam:  znači osuđena na 6mj ..vidjet ću sve u petak, pitat ću hoće biti gotov nalaz pa još uvijek stignem nazvati Zg.
Hvala Bubi  :Love:

----------


## mona22

> Ok, znači tvoj savjet je dr Jukić?


U slučaju da nemožeš kod dr.Jukić...dr.Fenzl je jako dobra ovaj tjedan mjenja dr. Jukić i mene je oduševila

----------


## MB21

> U slučaju da nemožeš kod dr.Jukić...dr.Fenzl je jako dobra ovaj tjedan mjenja dr. Jukić i mene je oduševila


OK, a ima jednako iskustva? Nekako mi je lakše ići ženskom dr nego muškom... možda griješim ali nekako... možda one bolje znaju, razumiju :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> OK, a ima jednako iskustva? Nekako mi je lakše ići ženskom dr nego muškom... možda griješim ali nekako... možda one bolje znaju, razumiju


što se tiče iskustva tu je dr. Jukić najbolja...

----------


## Bananka

> jooj bananka to bi bilo divno.... 
> Zahvat, pa nisam sigurna jer mi muž nije baš zano reći jer nije ni on shavtio dr, mislim da neće biopsija nego baš rez, jer mu je rekao da će ležati cca 5-6 dana u bolnici nakon toga, a raditi će ovdje u OS, a mi bi htjeli sve raditi u VV, što se tiče MPO..
> sad u petak ide na dogovor sa nalazima kod njega pa će ga detaljnije ispitati za taj zahvat na koji način se radi


Neka ga pita na dogovoru da li je to biopsija testisa i da li postoji mogucnost zamrznuti tkivo (ako u njemu nađu spermije) u banku sjemenika za IVF. Ako kaze da je biopsija a ovo drugo ne moze neka mu da preporuku za ZG na Rebro kod dr.Hauptmana (urolog). Vidim da imate i ovako iz ejakulata spermija, pa ce mozda zato dr.iz OS odbiti, ali zasto nebih pitali!

----------


## MB21

> Neka ga pita na dogovoru da li je to biopsija testisa i da li postoji mogucnost zamrznuti tkivo (ako u njemu nađu spermije) u banku sjemenika za IVF. Ako kaze da je biopsija a ovo drugo ne moze neka mu da preporuku za ZG na Rebro kod dr.Hauptmana (urolog). Vidim da imate i ovako iz ejakulata spermija, pa ce mozda zato dr.iz OS odbiti, ali zasto nebih pitali!


naravno, hvala na savjetu. Moram mu to reći.

----------


## saan

MB21 jako mi je drago da si odustala od Os. To je cisto gubljenje vremena... Ja sam na vv-u uspjela iz prve! Dr.Jukic je radila transfer.... Sigurna sam da si u sto puta boljim rukama nego i Os. Sretnoooo

----------


## MB21

> MB21 jako mi je drago da si odustala od Os. To je cisto gubljenje vremena... Ja sam na vv-u uspjela iz prve! Dr.Jukic je radila transfer.... Sigurna sam da si u sto puta boljim rukama nego i Os. Sretnoooo


Hvala ti saan, ja se nadam da će biti tako. Tebi od srca čestitam na uspjehu. Ja sam valjda pod stresom ovih dana oko svega, trebala sam dobiti 04.05. pa još nisam, sve me boli kao da jesam ali nikako... pa se sve odužilo, 3dc trebam vaditi krv za hs a evo nikako, taj će mi nalaz trebati za pregled a ja još nisam ni dobila :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ljube555

Pozzz... Cini se ovaj mjesec opet nista od postupka.... Muz zamrznuo sjeme potpisao tamo da je to za MPO postupak ali sestre mi dali formular za ovjeru a muz mi je u njemacki.... To kaj ja ovjerim to nece vrijediti a muz ne moze doci zbog posla... Potpisao se on na formularu ali ne moze bez njega  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*ljube* jesi li ti krenula vec sa stimulacijom?
zasto ti taj formular nisu dale prije, pa znaju da ga nece biti - pa zamrzavate sjeme!!!!!

----------


## ljube555

Neznam stvarno.... Nisam jos krenula

----------


## bubekica

mozete li to nekako rijesiti postom do punkcije? da mu posaljes u njemacku i on tamo potpise i ovjeri?

----------


## ljube555

Neznam pokusat cemo na svi nacine da dode na jedan dan. A koji dan ciklusa otprilike radi se punkcija?????

----------


## bubekica

11-15dc najcešće, meni je 3x bila 12dc, jednom 13dc.

----------


## miuta821

> Neznam pokusat cemo na svi nacine da dode na jedan dan. A koji dan ciklusa otprilike radi se punkcija?????


Ajoii uvjek mora biti komplicirano.poznato mi je nikako da sve ide po redu.ja sam imala punkciju 13dan.mozda uspijes da krenes u postupak pa do punkcije nesto rijesis.

----------


## ljube555

Miuta nadam se

----------


## Bananka

Ljube555, ja sam imala 2xpunkciju 11dc i 1x na 12dc. Inace imam cikluse izmedju 26-28dana.
Za potpis mi je zao sto nisu na vrijeme rekli, tu se vidi na netko ne razmislja svojom glavom na VV. I ako ste u braku nije mi nikad bilo jasno zasto se taj papir mora za svaki postupak ovjeriti kod javnog biljeznika, neke druge klinike traze samo ovjeru kad je izvanbracna zajednica u pitanju. Stvarno kompliciraju bez veze.

----------


## Inesz

Vuk Vrhovec je jedina klinika u Hrvatskoj koja od neplodnih parova traže da kod javnog bilježnika ovjere pristanka na mpo postupak. I to za svaki postupak, za svaki FET pacijenti ponovno ovjeravaju pristank kod javnog bilježnika.

Bananka, ovo o čemu ti pišeš je nešto drugo-javnobilježnička ovjera o izvanbračnoj zajednici, to traže sve klinike za parove koji nisu u braku. Javnobilježničku ovjeru pristanka na mpo postupak traže samo na Vuku Vrhovecu.

----------


## Bananka

Ako sam dala krivu informaciju se ispricavam! Koliko se sjecam da smo mi prije braka u mpo potpisivali i ovjeravali samo 1dokument koji je sve obuhvacao, ali to je bilo prije dvije godine pa sam mozda krivo zapamtila.

----------


## ljube555

Bananka i meni to ne jasno ... Sada ja to trebam ovjeriti a muza nema.... Potpisao da pristao na zamrzavanje i davao osobnu iskaznicu i imamo vjencani list .... Pa ne dao on sjeme pohraniti na silu... Stvarno neznam vise ni sama.... Nikako da dodemo do kraja uvijek nesto.... Zasto da bude jednostavno dok moze biti sve komplicirano!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## MB21

Cure, pomoć...
Danas poslijepodne sam dobila, znači nisam se mogla naručiti za konzultacije...i znači da će mi 8 dc biti iduća subota. Da li to znači da ovaj mjesec preskačem pregled i konzultacije???
MM mora na pohranu bar jednom ovaj mjesec pa sam se nadala da ću i ja moći obaviti prvi pregled ali...
Tako da će me i godišnji dočekati...<<<<<<<<<<nevjerovatno kako nekada sve ide naopako, pa trebala sam dobiti još u ponedjeljak, i sve bi bilo ok da sam dobils bilo koji dan ovaj tjedan osin danas i sutra...ali eto dobila sam danas poslijepodne. Što sad?

----------


## žužy

MB21,zašto bi preskočila konzultacije? VV radi normalno subotom...u ponedjeljak nazovi sestre i reci da bi se naručila na prvi pregled.

----------


## MB21

Danas mi je 3dc, to ne smeta? 8dc isto pada u subotu. Jel na broj 2353-907?

Hvala

----------


## bubekica

> Danas mi je 3dc, to ne smeta? 8dc isto pada u subotu. Jel na broj 2353-907?
> 
> Hvala


Da, ne smeta. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

> Da, ne smeta. Sretno!


Hvala ti bubekica, a da li znaš je li se može i pohrana spermija obaviti u subotu? Hvala

----------


## bubekica

Nisam sigurna, al ne vidim zasto ne. Provjeri sa sestrama... Ali pohraniti mozete bilokoji dan, ne mora biti vezano na tvoj pregled.

----------


## MB21

> Nisam sigurna, al ne vidim zasto ne. Provjeri sa sestrama... Ali pohraniti mozete bilokoji dan, ne mora biti vezano na tvoj pregled.


Znam to nego mi smo iz OS, pa kad već dolazimo...imamo malo više od 300 km do bolnice

----------


## cvijetic555

Izluđuje me ova urea! Zajedno smo mm i ja trosili doksiciklin i sad mi gin kaze da briseve mogu ponovit tek 6 tjedana od pocetka uzimanja doksiciklina. Procitala sam da su vasa iskustva drugacija, da niste morale toliko cekati na ponavljanje briseva.Kako je to moguce? Zasto ja moram toliko cekat? Bojim se da gubim vrijeme nepotrebno. Da li su vam brisevi nakon prve terapije odmah bili ok ili ste morale ponavljat terapiju?  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## Strašna

> Izluđuje me ova urea! Zajedno smo mm i ja trosili doksiciklin i sad mi gin kaze da briseve mogu ponovit tek 6 tjedana od pocetka uzimanja doksiciklina. Procitala sam da su vasa iskustva drugacija, da niste morale toliko cekati na ponavljanje briseva.Kako je to moguce? Zasto ja moram toliko cekat? Bojim se da gubim vrijeme nepotrebno. Da li su vam brisevi nakon prve terapije odmah bili ok ili ste morale ponavljat terapiju?


Ja sam ju imala 2 ili 3 puta i svaki put bi nakon jedne ture Doksiciklina bilo ok. Ponavljala sam briseve nakon 10 dana.

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87929-z...jednu-18-22-05

COFFEE TIME!  :Smile:

----------


## cvijetic555

[QUOTE=Strašna;2768683]Ja sam ju imala 2 ili 3 puta i svaki put bi nakon jedne ture Doksiciklina bilo ok. Ponavljala sam briseve nakon 10 dana.[/QUOTE. 
Strasna, hvala ti na inf. Meni dr tvrdi da ce bris opet biti pozitivan ako se ponovi prije 6-og tjedna, a vi na forumu imate drugacija iskustva. Neznam u cemu je problem. U petak idem u zg pa cu pitat dr Podgajskog

----------


## cvijetic555

Strasna, hvala ti na inf. Meni dr tvrdi da ce bris opet biti pozitivan ako se ponovi prije 6-og tjedna, a vi na forumu imate drugacija iskustva. Neznam u cemu je problem. U petak idem u zg pa cu pitat dr Podgajskog[/QUOTE]

----------


## ljube555

Pozzz.cure!!!! Eto bog ipak na mojej strane... Obavljena ovjera kod javnog biljeznika.... I sada mirno krecimo i postupak

----------


## mona22

> Pozzz.cure!!!! Eto bog ipak na mojej strane... Obavljena ovjera kod javnog biljeznika.... I sada mirno krecimo i postupak


Sretno  :fige:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moje, vratiti ću vam se jer nam je danas  :Heart:  prestalo kucati i čekam kiretažu....

----------


## bubekica

Ajme....

----------


## sara79

> Drage moje, vratiti ću vam se jer nam je danas  prestalo kucati i čekam kiretažu....


Joooj  :Sad:  
Jako mi je zao  :Sad:  
Koji ti je sad vec tt???

----------


## zelimo_bebu

9+5....idemo dalje kad tuga popusti....

----------


## nevena

zelimo bebu jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## una99

želimo bebu jako mi je žao , drži se draga   :Love:

----------


## mona22

> Drage moje, vratiti ću vam se jer nam je danas  prestalo kucati i čekam kiretažu....


Žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## antony34

Zelimo bebu zao mi je znam kako ti je.

----------


## Bananka

Zelimo_bebu, jako mi je zao  :Sad: , drzite se!!!

Ljube555, bravo i sad sretno u postupku!

----------


## miuta821

> Drage moje, vratiti ću vam se jer nam je danas  prestalo kucati i čekam kiretažu....


O ne nemogu vijerovati.draga moja grlimte jako mije zao.drzise pusa

----------


## Lotta81

Želimo bebu žao mi je. Drži se.

----------


## MB21

Želimo bebu, znam kako ti je. Prije 7 godina sam imala spontani,zatrudnila prirodno sa prvim mužem al nakon 8 tjedana kčs -
dr tada rekao 2 mjeseca pauze pa možemo opet raditi na djetetu. Onda se rastala... Sad imam drugog divnog muža s kojim idem u postupak jer ne ide prirodno... Ne boj se, bit će sve ok. Žao mi je jako, ali vjeruj da će iduća biti sve ok do kraja...

----------


## kawanga

Pozz cure!
Jel tko zna da li mogu u postupak sa TSH 0,63 (ref. vrijednosti su 0,400-4,000)
Inače sam hipo al mi je TSH prije par mjeseci poludio. Sad su mi dali jaču dozu lijekova i bojim se da je prenizak. Dr. mi je opet korigirao dozu pa za 2 tj. idem na kontrolu. Međutim trebam dobiti za tjedan dana  kad bi trebala ići u postupak. Inače, čekam od 10-tog mjeseca da krenem u postupak al uvijek nekaj zezne (urea, polip, TSH...) tak da sam več jaaaako nestrpljiva. E da, i skoro mi je 39 god. tak da mi vrijeme curi!!!

----------


## žužy

kawanga,savršen ti je TSH,ne brini. Sretno!

----------


## kawanga

jeeeee!   :Klap: 
Hvala Žužy!

----------


## 1 zelja

Zelimo bebu, jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## eryngium

> Drage moje, vratiti ću vam se jer nam je danas  prestalo kucati i čekam kiretažu....


 :grouphug:  Tako mi je žao!  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav cure.... Eto u cetvrtak krecem gore.... Nadam se da bude sve uspjesno od prvog dana i do kraja....

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav cure.... Eto u cetvrtak krecem gore.... Nadam se da bude sve uspjesno od prvog dana i do kraja....


Sretno draga.ja u 3 06 idem na pregled

----------


## mona22

> Pozdrav cure.... Eto u cetvrtak krecem gore.... Nadam se da bude sve uspjesno od prvog dana i do kraja....


Sretno

----------


## ljube555

Hvala cure....

----------


## ljube555

Cure pozdrav, da vam javim se 1uzv 27.5 na klomifenu sam od danas pa iduci cetiri dana 3×1.... Sjeme zamrznuto u 12slamcica pa sa time nece biti problema nadam se!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*ljube* super! ti si kod dr. jukic? mozda cemo se sretat gore  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Jesam kod doktorice Jukic!!!! Bilo bi mi drago....

----------


## nija

cure , jel sad gore samo dr.Jukić??

----------


## MB21

Da li je neko od vas uzimao sobe u ZG, tko nije inače od tamo? I gdje ima soba u blizini bolnice za najam, te cijena?

----------


## antony34

Mb 21 imas na temi prije ove na vv tamo su cure pisale pa si pogledaj.

----------


## saan

MB... Ja sam nasla smjestaj u toj ulici gdje je bolnica. Imas temu smjestaj blizu VV-a. Tamo ti sve pise. Ili mi posalji pp.

----------


## iva777

Pozz svima,
Nije me bilo neko vrijeme , ali sam pratila sve i citala u kakvim ste fazama...
u petak 15.05. sam krenula sa stimulacijama : 2 menopura dnevno + 1 cetrotide.  pikanje sam dobro podnosila (sama sam se pikala  :Smile:  ) nije strašno malo pecka i to je to .
Inaće mi je 1 postupak i puna sam nadanja i iščekivanja i nekako mirna (nezz jel to od hormona   :Unsure:    )

danas sam bila na zadnjem ultrazvuku, u subotu štoperica , u ponedjeljak punkcija!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
MOram priznati koliko god sam spremna u glavi malo se plašim punkcije....
Puno sreće svima

----------


## 123beba

Iva sretno! Nemoj se ništa bojati punkcije... Neke boli manje, neke više, ali se da izdržati... Neka bude lijepih js, dobar tulum u labu i za 9 mj mali mirisljavi smotuljci! Sretno!!!!

Bananka, jesi vadila betu danas?

----------


## Bananka

Hej 123beba, vadila sam jucer i beta je nazalost 0.
Mozda cemo u 7.mj.ponovno ili na jesen.

----------


## iva777

Hvala! Nadam se da bude sve skolski !  :Smile:  javim kako je prosla punkcija!

----------


## miuta821

123beba kako ti ?neznam nista za tebe jel ti je uspijelo?pozdrav

----------


## miuta821

Iva777 ne brini sve mi mozemo durati.sretno draga ja sam imala 11js pa proslo vise me bolijo sto nije uspijelo.sretnooo

----------


## iva777

Miuta821 hvala na podrsci, iako kad sam jucer bila na uvz i vadjenju hormona i pala u nesvjest :Sad: 
Nisam mogla doci sebi sat vremena pa su me prebacili na 1 kat u hitnu na infuziju...
Poslije su mi izvadili krv jedva! Doktorica se zabrinula kako budem punkciju izdrzala...cak je razmatrala opciju da dobijem anesteziju al moram to u drugu zgradu( ako sam dobro shvatila jer inace na vv ne daju anesteziju) al budem nekako! spremna sam al tijelo nekad reagira da ni sama ne razumijem.
Malo cu se vise odmarati sljedeca 2 dana , stisnut zube i zzdrzati :D

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav cure,tko ima kakvo iskustvo sa klomifenom????? Nekako mi strah da necu uopce imat jajne stanice od njega.....

----------


## 1 zelja

> Pozdrav cure,tko ima kakvo iskustvo sa klomifenom????? Nekako mi strah da necu uopce imat jajne stanice od njega.....


Ljube, ja bila u sva 4 postupka na klomifenu i nema pravila:
1.put na 2 dnevno 5d - imala 3 j.s. 
2. i 3. put na 1 dnevno 5d - 2 folikula (bio AIH pa ne znam dal bilo j.s.)
4.put na 3 dnevno 5d - 1 folikul i 1 j.s.

----------


## zdravka82

ljube555 ja sam bila na klomifenu 2x1 i dobili 4 folikula i iz njih 4 jajne stanice i tri blastice.. Al kaze dr. jukic da se to rijetko dogadja.. sljedeci mjesec idemo u stimulirani..

----------


## Inesz

> Iva777 ne brini sve mi mozemo durati.sretno draga ja sam imala 11js pa proslo vise me bolijo sto nije uspijelo.sretnooo


cure drage,

nitko u 21. stoljeću ne bi trebao trpiti bolove pri malom kriurškom zahvatu kakav jest aspiracija jajnih stanica. 

zlatni standard pri ovom postupku jest da se omogući odgovarajuća vrsta anestezije/analgezije..

aspirirati folikule bez odgvarajuće analgezije/anestezije  i pri tome dopuštati da žene trpe izrazito jake bolove predstavlja nehumano i nestručno postupanje.

znam, žene su spremne trpjeti u nadi da će im to trpljenje omogućiti imanje djeteta, ali trpljenje boli pri aspiraciji ništa neće olakšati put do majčinstva.

tražite i pitajte za anesteziju. ne morate trpjeti bolove.

----------


## kawanga

hej curke!
dragi mi sutra ide ponoviti spermiogram a ja sam naručena kod dr.J. u srijedu. jel bude njegov nalaz gotov za 1 dan?
I nalazi iz Petrove će nam biti gotovi u petak. Jel me bude dr. pustila u postupak jer ih u srijedu još neću imati?

----------


## iva777

Inesz potpisujem! Ja sam danas bila na punkciji i ucinili su iznimku i dobila sam opcu anesteziju.ne zelim trpit bolove ako to zaista nije neophodno! Svaka cast svima koje su podnujele punkciju bez anestezije, zaista.., ali ja biram bezbolno umjesto bolno.smjesno mi je bio komentar sestara kak budem trudnocu iznijela ak nemogu punkciju?! Kakvr to pak ima veze?! To sto zelim za sebe najbolje ?To je vec moj problem uostalom tudje misljenje( ukoliko nije strucno) me nemoze bas tako izbacit iz takta.zivi bili pa vidjeli...
sad par sati nakon punkcije lezim , odmaram , malo neugodna bol oko jajnika ali nije strasno. 
Dobili smo 5 js! :Smile: 
U srijedu kontrola i da vidimo kad ce bit et!
Cure sretno!:D

----------


## iva777

Draga kawanga 
Nama su nalazi spermiograma bili gotovi isti dan.pretpostavljam da ste markere radili u petrovoj?
Ja sam prosli put radila markere u cet i molila da budu gotovi u petak( tad sam imala dog.za ppstupak) i sestra je izasla u susret.tak da preporucam da odes sutra i pitas da ti budu gotovi u srijedu ujutro( cca 7 30 mozes podignut nalaz ne kasnije):D
Nadam se da sam pomogla

----------


## kawanga

Puno hvala Iva!
Budem probala sutra. Nisam bila ziher za nalaz spermiograma jer je na početku ove teme pisalo da se čeka pun kufer...
Jel još tko ide u srijedu na VV?

----------


## iva777

U srijedu sam gore u 8h na dog.nakon punkcije da vidimo jel nam se oplodilo sta :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Kawanga, ja isto idem u srijedu....

----------


## 123beba

Bananka baš mi je žao...

Ja čekam još 1 ciklus pa onda po svoje smrzlice.

----------


## kawanga

Iva, meni su rekli da dođem oko 11-12 tak da ćemo se mimoići.... A Ljube mi se onda vidimo! :D

----------


## Medeja

Moram se sloziti s Inesz.
Nije mi jasno kako mogu punkciju raditi zenama na zivo.
Vec sam tri puta prosla taj postupak, ali pod anestezijom i znam da je poslije uzasno bolno, a kamoli za vrijeme same aspiracije.
Mozda nemaju dogovor a anesteziolozima u bolnici, ne zele/ne da im se dolaziti uspavati svaku zenu na desetak minuta jer pacijentica gore bude zaista puno.

----------


## miuta821

> Bananka baš mi je žao...
> 
> Ja čekam još 1 ciklus pa onda po svoje smrzlice.


Mozda budemo zajedno ja isto krenem iduci mj.a u 306.idem na pregled

----------


## katarinak

Pozdrav draga muita vidim da krečeš 3.6. na pregled možda se sretnemo  ja idem 3.6.na drugu betu ako prva 1.6. bude pozitivna.Nadam se da bude iako sam zbunjena od smptoma nula baš ništa čak nisam ni napuhana od utriča ni trbuh n cike neznam dal je to dobar ili loš znak

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica pozdrav.... Ti imas vise iskustva .... Ako nakon klomifena nista ne osjecam jajnike neznaci da necu imate folikula?????

----------


## bubekica

Nemam bas puno iskustva s klomifenom, samo sam ga jednom uzimala, imala sam 3 folikula, ali nismo dobili jajne stanice.
Jesi bila na 1. pregledu? Kad si opet gore? Koji ti je dan ciklusa?

----------


## ljube555

Sutra prvi uzv.... I sutra 9 DC.... Samo neznam po cemu odluci doktor.bilo nas vise 3dc ali netko trebao na prvi uzv 8 dan a ja 9 , to ne kuzim

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav draga muita vidim da krečeš 3.6. na pregled možda se sretnemo  ja idem 3.6.na drugu betu ako prva 1.6. bude pozitivna.Nadam se da bude iako sam zbunjena od smptoma nula baš ništa čak nisam ni napuhana od utriča ni trbuh n cike neznam dal je to dobar ili loš znak


Bilo bi super da se vidimo.drzim fige za drugu betu.i prva da bude pozitivna.cujemose :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> Sutra prvi uzv.... I sutra 9 DC.... Samo neznam po cemu odluci doktor.bilo nas vise 3dc ali netko trebao na prvi uzv 8 dan a ja 9 , to ne kuzim


Na klomifenu sve sporije ide pa nema potrebe da ides na rani uzv.
Drzim fige za sutra!

----------


## ljube555

Hvala to nisam znala.... Prvi put uopce pijem taj klomifen.... Hvala za sutra.... A koji bi dan mogla ocekivati punkciju i stopericu ako davaju na klomifenu

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ljube...to ti nitko ne može reći, dok se ne vidi na UZV kako ti folikuli rastu....strpljenja samo...

----------


## ljube555

imam strpljenja hvala bogu... sve mi to ide bez nervozi... nadam se da tako bude ostalo do kraja....

----------


## ljube555

zelomo bebu kako ti reagirala na klomifen ako si bila na njemu?????

----------


## iva777

Cure , dr.jukic mi je rekla da dodjem u srijedu ( sutra) , punkcija je bila u pon.sad kako sam taj dan bila smusena nisam ni pitala hoce onda sutra bit transfer ili? Ima tko slicno iskustvo?ili je to prerano?

----------


## bubekica

Iva,
moguce je da ce biti transfer sutra obzirom da je samo 5js. Ako je vise embrija ide se 5-i dan.

----------


## iva777

Hvala bubekica evo vidjet cemo sutra !   :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Ljube, ja sam u tri ciklusa bila na klomifenu.
Prvi put su mi uveli 8dc menopure i imala sam 4 folikule, drugi put sam imala samo jednu folikulu, a treci put su mi 8dc ciklusa opet uveli menopur i imala sam 10 folikula.
Kao sto vidis, nema pravila.
Normalno je da ne osjecas jajnike, ako folikula i ima, onda su jako sitne.
Prva dva puta sam bila na inseminaciji, a treci put na ivf-u i uvijek je postupak/punkcija bila 14dc.
To kod tebe ne mora biti tako.

U ovom ivf-u mi je punkcija bila 13.dc npr.

----------


## iva777

Cure , evo u subotu transfer ☺
to ce bit 5 dan nakon punkcije! doktorice nije bilo samo me sestra prozvala i rekla da dodjem na transfer u subotu tako da neznam ni koliko se oplodilo ni nikakve informacije.joooj uvijek odem od gore sa 100 upitnika
Ima netko u sub gore?

----------


## zdravka82

Hej iva777, kako si uspjela dobiti anesteziju prilikom punkcije? Gdje su ti radili punkciju, na vv ili na merkuru? jesi li ti zahtjevala da te uspavaju ili? prvi put cujem da je netko dobio anesteziju na vv...

----------


## iva777

Zdravka
Nisam zahtijevala anesteziju doktorica je tako procijenila , jer sam na svako vadjenje krvi padala u nesvijest , dosta sam lose podnosila inekcije , preglede , inace sam zadnjih mjeseci dosta oslabila a u samoj stimulaciji 4 kg sam izgubila :Sad: ...i ja  sam se iznenadila kad me dan prije nazvala i rekla da cu dobit anesteziju u da je to 1 slucaj 
Na merkuru su mi radili punkciju, prebacili me na ginekoloski odjel , probudila sam se nakom 3 sata , pa na infuziju...

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala na informaciji.. bilo bi lijepo kad bi to na vv postala praksa, a ne izuzetak.. Sretno u subotu i nek bude i smrzlica!!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Zdravka, traži i ti anesteziju. Imaš pravo na to.

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav cure da vam javim.... 9DC 2folik.od 16mm na ljevom jajniku i na desnom dva ali to nema nade.... Sutra drugi uzv a u subotu punkcija na 12DC

----------


## iva777

Draga Zdravka, slazem se da bi to i na vv trebala postati praksa .trazi i ti kao sto kaze Ines imas pravo na to!! 
Nadam se da ce u sub sve proci ok i da ce bit smrzlica  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Ljube555 samo strpljivo puno srece !!:D

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav cure da vam javim.... 9DC 2folik.od 16mm na ljevom jajniku i na desnom dva ali to nema nade.... Sutra drugi uzv a u subotu punkcija na 12DC


Super!
Sretno!

----------


## zdravka82

Mogu pitati kad krenem u postupak, ali mislim da je necu dobiti s obzirom da sam vec bila na punkciji i sve je proslo ok..

----------


## Inesz

Zdravka, nisi trpila bolove pri aspiraciji folikula?

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav cure da vam javim.... 9DC 2folik.od 16mm na ljevom jajniku i na desnom dva ali to nema nade.... Sutra drugi uzv a u subotu punkcija na 12DC


Super i sretnooo!!!

----------


## iva777

Cure , danas me jajnici ubijaju tako me jako boli i probada da ne mogu ni ustati , a sjediti neeema sanse ,trbuh mi je napuhnut i bolan na dodir.temp.37.5.jel kome bilo slicno ? Danas mi je 3 dan punkcije

----------


## bubekica

Iva,
pij puno tekucine i lezi, nemoj nikako sjediti. Prati mokrenje, moras puno mokriti ako puno pijes.
Ako se pogorsa, javi se na merkur na hitnu. Iako si dobila samo 5js, uvijek postoji rizik od hiperstimulacije.
Trebalo bi se smiriti ako budes pila i mirovala.

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica.... A nije to mali 16mm za 9dc ili taman????? Samo bojim se toga da ne bi pukli ta dva do punkciji....

----------


## iva777

Hvala bubekica , pijem puno tekucine ali sambi lekadol morala popit jer je neizdrzivo bilo

----------


## Medeja

*Ljube*, moram priznati da je to pozamasna velicina folikula za 9dc.
Zato ti i je aspiracija vec u subotu.
Racunaj da bi sutra vec mogli biti 17-18, i do subote 20mm.
Tocno koliko trebaju biti.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Inesz*....ma znaš i sama da je 99% žena neugodno i sram tražiti anesteziju tamo gdje ju dobije 1 osoba...iako će ovo zavrtiti 10000 pitanja oko VV i anestezije....slažem se s tobom da treba svatko imati pravo na anesteziju pri punkciji!!!  Ista stvar je da u mojoj  matičnoj bolnici gdje ima 10 ginekologa na odjelu - kiretaze rade "na živo" i rijetko tko dobije anesteziju (čitaj preko poznanstva), a u NG bolnici je pisano pravilo da bilo kakve ginekološke radnje idu sa kratkom anestezijom (dobila )a na 2 odjela rade samo 2 ginekologa...tako da je apsurd gdje god da kreneš! 
Ja bi ovu punkciju rado zaboravila na VV - jer sam se preznojila i ja i dr (a imam visok prag boli) i mislila sam doslovno da će mi oči ispasti-a da ne govorim koliko se dr patila jer su mi folikuli bili uz (jako naglašene) krvne žile...o ovom bi mogla danima, ali  ne vrijedi...

*ljube555*....moj postupak sa Klomifenom +3 Gonala su dali 4 js, oplodile se 3, vraćene sve i 0....

----------


## Larina

Stigla i ja.. Evo ja se danas narucila na prvi pregled u kliniku i napokon krecemo u borbu... Cure kakva su vam iskustva? Sta me sve ceka? Toliko me toga ceka i toliko mi je sve nepoznato, i sigurno cu imat puno pitanja...  :Smile:

----------


## 1 zelja

Iva Preporucila bih ti da odes na hitnu...
Kako si danas?

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav.... Eto danas 2uzv... 10DC lijevi jajnik 18mm i 17mmm a desni 15mm... Sva nada za lijevi jajnik... Veceras stoperica u subotu punkcija!!!   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*ljube* onda smo se vidjele jutros?  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Neznam... Kako si izgledala????

----------


## iva777

ljube555 Sretno, tebi punkcija, meni transfer u subotu!   :D

----------


## iva777

bolje danas , lagano bolucka ali sam se ustala tek danas oko 12 iz kreveta(od jucer popodne sam lezala) pijem puno tekučine , boli dok hodam stalno me pritišće oko jajnika.
Hvala na brizi!

----------


## ljube555

Iva777 sretno i tebi... Ali vidit cemo se svakako.... Punkcuja prije nego ET

----------


## 1 zelja

Drzim fige za et!

----------


## 1 zelja

Curke jel znate kad ove godine krecu na GO na VV?
Ne znam dal bih uspjela obaviti postupak u 7.mj.... Menga bi mi tad trebala doci oko 8., sto znaci punkcija oko 20., ET izmedju 22.-28.7.
Bojim se da je to prekasno i da ce otici na GO...
Inace sam kod dr Jukic

----------


## miuta821

> Curke jel znate kad ove godine krecu na GO na VV?
> Ne znam dal bih uspjela obaviti postupak u 7.mj.... Menga bi mi tad trebala doci oko 8., sto znaci punkcija oko 20., ET izmedju 22.-28.7.
> Bojim se da je to prekasno i da ce otici na GO...
> Inace sam kod dr Jukic


Draga moja ja u 3.06 idem na pregled pa cu pitati dr.j.cujemose

----------


## 1 zelja

Moze dragec. Hvala ti puno!  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

> Pozdrav.... Eto danas 2uzv... 10DC lijevi jajnik 18mm i 17mmm a desni 15mm... Sva nada za lijevi jajnik... Veceras stoperica u subotu punkcija!!!


Ha, kako ja znam predvidjeti!
Nemoj jos otpisati desnu folikulu, sve je to relativno!
Drzim fige!

----------


## bubekica

Ljube,
pun ti je inbox!
Ja sam isto sutra gore, u pol 8, na pregledu... Pa ako se nekoj od vas druzi...

----------


## mona22

> Curke jel znate kad ove godine krecu na GO na VV?
> Ne znam dal bih uspjela obaviti postupak u 7.mj.... Menga bi mi tad trebala doci oko 8., sto znaci punkcija oko 20., ET izmedju 22.-28.7.
> Bojim se da je to prekasno i da ce otici na GO...
> Inace sam kod dr Jukic


draga moja ja sam čula da čak možda više nebi imali gd kao prije kolektivno nego bi se izmjenjivali tako da bi stalno radili....e sad to nije pouzdana informacija pa bi bilo dobro da netko tko je gore provjeri da li je to istina...

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica... Moze naravno a mozemo i na kavu.... Ako prezivim :

----------


## bubekica

*ljube* nema kave nakon punkcije, preporuca se tek iza 17h jesti...
ja cim obavim cu morat bjezat jer imam ispit.

----------


## sara79

> *ljube* nema kave nakon punkcije, preporuca se tek iza 17h jesti...
> ja cim obavim cu morat bjezat jer imam ispit.


Bebekica tko ti je ovo rekao? 
Prvi put cujem.

----------


## bubekica

> Bebekica tko ti je ovo rekao? 
> Prvi put cujem.


tako ti je to na vuku  :Laughing:

----------


## sara79

:Laughing:   ja odma i jela i pila....gladna ko vuk bila  :Wink:  


> tako ti je to na vuku

----------


## žužy

sara,mi na vuku smo ti fine cure :Aparatic: 
Ma to nam sestre naglase zbog mjere predostrožnosti,jer ne reagiramo sve jednako na bol jel. Ali naravno da svaka napravi kak joj bude odgovaralo.  Bilo to samo čaj ili voda  pa čorka do popodne...bilo to lagani ručak...ili čevapi s lukom popodne ko ja sad zadnji put.  :Laughing: 

Sretno cure!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Zuzy, mislim da je svaka od nas bar jednom pojela cevape taj dan, bas zato sto sestre govore - pojedite juhu, nemojte bas cevape  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

Bome... :lool: 
A jednom sam sa punkcije drito otišla u konz...po senvič u ciabatti. Ae.

----------


## sara79

:Laughing:  cure bas ste me nasmijale  :Kiss:

----------


## antony34

Da se i ja malo ukljucim sta se tice hranjenja poslije punkcije. Ja sam direkno iz bolnice vozila do konzuma u Sesvetama i tamo uzela peceno pile sa krumpirom i neko pecivo. To pojela i onda je usljedila kava u kaficu. Nema boljeg lijeka od toga. Cure sretno  :Wink:

----------


## miuta821

A ja bila gladna cijeli dan!!!

----------


## 1 zelja

> draga moja ja sam čula da čak možda više nebi imali gd kao prije kolektivno nego bi se izmjenjivali tako da bi stalno radili....e sad to nije pouzdana informacija pa bi bilo dobro da netko tko je gore provjeri da li je to istina...


Joj to bi bilo super!!  :Smile: 
Pls curke ako mozete pitati. Rekla i miuta pitati iduci tjedan..,

----------


## 1 zelja

I ja svaki put jela, bar juhu  :Smile: 
ali znalo biti i vise i konkretnije. No bila sam uvijek na Klomifenima pa nije bilo hiperstim.
Sad kako ce biti vidjet cemo...

----------


## ljube555

Lijep pozdrav.... Evo da vam javim se.... Sve proslo odlicno i bezbolno imam 5 jajnih stanica.... U pon.transfer  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

5 od 3 folikula? Ocito ih je bilo vise  :Smile: 
Super, super!!!

----------


## miuta821

> Lijep pozdrav.... Evo da vam javim se.... Sve proslo odlicno i bezbolno imam 5 jajnih stanica.... U pon.transfer


Superrrrr :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica pa ja se cudila a boga mi i doktorica.... Svi dane bilo 3folik.a izvadeno 5js.

----------


## Zenii

> Lijep pozdrav.... Evo da vam javim se.... Sve proslo odlicno i bezbolno imam 5 jajnih stanica.... U pon.transfer


Ljube, pa ovo je odlično! Sretno za dalje

----------


## ljube555

Zenii... Hvala

----------


## sabu

ljube,super vjesti...mislim da smo razgovarale u četv.
ti si ona crnka kosa u punđu jel da?

----------


## ljube555

Jesam.... Crni tajci i crnu koznu jaknu sam imala

----------


## 1 zelja

> Lijep pozdrav.... Evo da vam javim se.... Sve proslo odlicno i bezbolno imam 5 jajnih stanica.... U pon.transfer


Odlicno!!! Drzim fige za dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## cvijetic555

> Superrrrr


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica, dal vidimo se sutra????

----------


## bubekica

Da, gore smo od pol 8.

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica dal mogu ja popiti ujutro utrogestan a da ne stavljam vaginalno.???? Ili ne

----------


## bubekica

Radije ga stavi ranije, ali mozes i popiti.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubi sretno sutra ... :utezi: 
Ostale curke također....

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica... Hvala puno

----------


## MB21

> Bubekica... Hvala puno


Bubekica i Ljube, sretno od srca.... Čekamo rezultate... :fige:

----------


## mona22

> Bubekica i Ljube, sretno od srca.... Čekamo rezultate...


X

----------


## iva777

Sretno cure danas ! Javite kako je proslo!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Nazalost, kod mene opet nula js, nemamo srece s klomifenom.
Nas vv put je gotov, najesen privatno.

----------


## mona22

> Nazalost, kod mene opet nula js, nemamo srece s klomifenom.
> Nas vv put je gotov, najesen privatno.


žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## nevena

Bubekica jako mi je zao.

Cure jel zna netko situaciju s godisnjim gore

----------


## iva777

Zao mi je bubekica ...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Nacula sam na hodniku da ih nece biti cijeli kolovoz... Al to treba provjeriti i istraziti detalje.

----------


## MB21

> Nazalost, kod mene opet nula js, nemamo srece s klomifenom.
> Nas vv put je gotov, najesen privatno.


Zašto gotov? Oprosti, nisam u toku. Iskoristila si 6 puta? Jesi bila prije negdje drugdje?

----------


## MB21

Za pp i konzultacije nazovem na 906, 907 ili 916? Naručila bih se kod dr Jukić
Hvala

----------


## bubekica

Narucujes se na 907, osim ako slucajno nema administratorice, onda na salter.

Iskoristili smo svih 6 ivf postupaka na vv.

----------


## MB21

Hvala ti, imaš poruku u inbox-u

----------


## Medeja

Bubekica, jako mi je zao...  :Sad:

----------


## miuta821

> Nazalost, kod mene opet nula js, nemamo srece s klomifenom.
> Nas vv put je gotov, najesen privatno.


Zao mi je sretno za dalije

----------


## miuta821

Cure ide koja od vas u srijedu?ja idem u srijedu na pregled .

----------


## antony34

Bubi bas mi je zao. Saljem veliki :hag

----------


## sara79

> Nazalost, kod mene opet nula js, nemamo srece s klomifenom.
> Nas vv put je gotov, najesen privatno.


Bubek zao mi je da je tako  :Sad:  
Jesen ce biti ljepsa i bolja  :Wink:

----------


## sabu

Bubekice žao mi je.
Ja sam neki dan bila na punkciji 3 fol i svi prazni.klomif.postupak.
jel moguće zbog klomif.budu prazni?

----------


## ljube555

Cure pozdrac, vraceno 2 cetverostan.zametka..... Beta 17.6

----------


## mona22

> Cure pozdrac, vraceno 2 cetverostan.zametka..... Beta 17.6


sretno

----------


## Medeja

> Cure pozdrac, vraceno 2 cetverostan.zametka..... Beta 17.6


Drzimo fige!!! Sto je s ostalim embrijima?

----------


## iva777

Ljube super!! Sretno!
Meni je u subotu bio transfer 1 blastociste.  :Smile: 
Od 5 jajnih stanica - 1 nezrela prvi dan , 3. dan 4 osmostanicna a 5 dan 1 blastocista , nadam se i vrijedna :D
danas mi je 2dt i nemam nikakve simptome ni jajnici me ne bole kao neki dan, malo osjetljivije grudi i spava mi se stalno... valjda je normalno 
 :Shock:

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekice žao mi je.
> Ja sam neki dan bila na punkciji 3 fol i svi prazni.klomif.postupak.
> jel moguće zbog klomif.budu prazni?


Tako je i meni bilo u 10.mj. Danas osto jedna cura 2 fol, nula js. Ne znam zasto je tako. Ovaj moj je danas bas bio skolski lijep i velik, a kad ono corak. Jajnici mi postali empaticni, buduci muz puca corke  :Laughing: 

Ljube sretnoooo!!!

----------


## ljube555

Medeja.... Jedna j.s.bila ne zrela .... Cetiri oplodilo se ali dvje nisu dobro dijelili se a dve prekrasni i vraceni....
Iva777 pa znam da ti je bio transfer u sub.dok smo imali punkciju jos smo razgovarali....

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica.. Hvala

----------


## ljube555

Cure koji imaju vise iskustva.... Moze netko reci koji dan dogada implantacija ako 4stanicni

----------


## bubekica

Što se nakon transfera događa u maternici?

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina



Kopiram... Kod tebe je 2dnevni embrij pa je sve jos 1 dan kasnije. Preporucam ti da se time ne opterecujes.

----------


## ljube555

Hvala. Bubekica

----------


## dcvitic

jesu ti iz varazdina otisli ste na kavu i jeb....stalno pusim a trebala bi smanji ali ne mogu nervozna sam

----------


## dcvitic

jesu ti iz varazdina otisli ste na kavu i jeb....stalno pusim a trebala bi smanji ali ne mogu nervozna sam

----------


## 1 zelja

> Nazalost, kod mene opet nula js, nemamo srece s klomifenom.
> Nas vv put je gotov, najesen privatno.


Jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## 1 zelja

Y

----------


## 1 zelja

> Cure pozdrac, vraceno 2 cetverostan.zametka..... Beta 17.6


Ljube koji ti je dnt? Beta ti se prvih dana vidi radi stoperice....

----------


## ljube555

Nisam vadila betu, twk cu vaditi betu 17.6  tek sam u pon.bila na transferu.
Dcvitic, pozdrav    .... Kamo si jucer nestala????? Smani cig.

----------


## ljube555

bubekica,lijep pozdrav... decapeptyl za kaj se koristi koji njegovi funkciji?????

----------


## ljube555

Decapeptyl zbog cega netko dobije a netko nije????

----------


## mona22

> Decapeptyl zbog cega netko dobije a netko nije????


Tko zna možda ovisi i o doktoru..

----------


## miuta821

Jel bude neko sutra na vv?

----------


## miuta821

> Decapeptyl zbog cega netko dobije a netko nije????


Ja sam isto imala za stopericu i poslje. et 5 dan.

----------


## sabu

Meni neki vrag nije dao mira,ja odem danas 8 dan nakon punkcije na uzv.
Na oba jajnika ciste 16 i 14 mm a endometrij 5mm.
Kako bi se išta i primilo uz takav endometrij?

----------


## ljube555

> Meni neki vrag nije dao mira,ja odem danas 8 dan nakon punkcije na uzv.
> Na oba jajnika ciste 16 i 14 mm a endometrij 5mm.
> Kako bi se išta i primilo uz takav endometrij?


Pozzz. Dal si bila na transferu?????

----------


## iva777

Sabu...hm...zanimljivo ...kazu da  je sve iznad 8mm ok ! Ja nisam strucnjak ne bi te htjela obeshrabriti .mozda druge cure imaju vise info?
Kad je bio transfer?

----------


## sabu

Ja sam onaj dan bila na punkciji,ona sa 3 fol.ako se sjećaš,ali svi su bili prazni.

----------


## sabu

Ma,ne nije bilo transfera.

----------


## bubekica

Sabu, jesi li bila na klomifenu? On hoce stanjiti endometrij. Da si dobila js vjerojatno bi ti dali estrofem za debljanje endometrija. 
Inace, ima trudnoca i na endometrij od 4mm.

----------


## sabu

Ova dr. danas mi spominjala nekakvo rajcanje endometrija.

----------


## sabu

Bubekice hvala što postojiš!
da bila sam na klomifenu i na estrofemu.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam onaj dan bila na punkciji,ona sa 3 fol.ako se sjećaš,ali svi su bili prazni.


jooj sjecam se te... crnu kosu imas??? a mi smo imali transfer dal tako

----------


## sabu

Ja planiram odmah sledeći ciklus u postupak,jer u 7 mj.neću moći a 8 njih nema.Dr.mi ne preporuča horm.stimulaciju veli da to nije za mene,a umjesto klomifena da probamo sa femarom.Meni bi prijatelj kupio u Brežicama al ne znam jel daju bez ikakvog recepta?

----------


## sabu

Ja planiram odmah sledeći ciklus u postupak,jer u 7 mj.neću moći a 8 njih nema.Dr.mi ne preporuča horm.stimulaciju veli da to nije za mene,a umjesto klomifena da probamo sa femarom.Meni bi prijatelj kupio u Brežicama al ne znam jel daju bez ikakvog recepta?

----------


## sabu

:Embarassed:

----------


## 123beba

Danas sam dobila. Znam da se dolazi 3dc za krenuti no ja nikako ne mogu u pon gore... Postoji li ikakva šansa da me primi 4 dc obzirom da bi išli u FET? 
I može li mi tko ukratko reći koliko često se gore dolazi kad je u pitanju FET te koja je poanta štoperice kod feta?

Hvala!

----------


## bubekica

Za fet po novom narucuju 21dc ciklusa prije transfera.
Na vuku ne danu stopericu za fet. Mislim da po novom idu od 21dc sa decapeptylom. Nazovi u ponedjeljak....

----------


## 123beba

Može kratka edukacija o decapeptylu? :/

----------


## bubekica

Ako se dobro sjecam - supresija razvoja folikula u iducem ciklusu. Nisam bas na ti s protokolima buduci sam uvijek na jednom te istom (i dobrom). 
Ima koja friska vv fet-ovka?  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Ako se dobro sjecam - supresija razvoja folikula u iducem ciklusu. Nisam bas na ti s protokolima buduci sam uvijek na jednom te istom (i dobrom). 
> Ima koja friska vv fet-ovka?


Evo ja cu ovaj mijesec negdje oko 13 bi trebala dobit m onda krenem sa dekapeptyl 7 dana onda od 2 dan sa estrofem tablete i decortin.

----------


## miuta821

> Danas sam dobila. Znam da se dolazi 3dc za krenuti no ja nikako ne mogu u pon gore... Postoji li ikakva šansa da me primi 4 dc obzirom da bi išli u FET? 
> I može li mi tko ukratko reći koliko često se gore dolazi kad je u pitanju FET te koja je poanta štoperice kod feta?
> 
> Hvala!


Bok evo ja bila 21 dan na pregled sad cekam da dobijem onda krenem sa dekapeptyl i od 2 dan tablete estrofem i decortin onda 12 dan idem na pregled.

----------


## 1 zelja

> Nisam vadila betu, twk cu vaditi betu 17.6  tek sam u pon.bila na transferu.
> Dcvitic, pozdrav    .... Kamo si jucer nestala????? Smani cig.


A nisam skuzila da je datum, sorry  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Cure,  koliko treba biti pauza na vv9 izmedju 2 stimulirana , i da li se moze nakon stimuliranog u prirodni postupak odmah sljedeci ciklus?

----------


## nonek

Ja sam kupovala u Brežicama, treba ti recept...neka ti dr Jukić napiše privatni recept



> Ja planiram odmah sledeći ciklus u postupak,jer u 7 mj.neću moći a 8 njih nema.Dr.mi ne preporuča horm.stimulaciju veli da to nije za mene,a umjesto klomifena da probamo sa femarom.Meni bi prijatelj kupio u Brežicama al ne znam jel daju bez ikakvog recepta?

----------


## sabu

Joj ne znam kak doć do nje sad,a mengu očekujem ovaj tjedan.nisam još ni po uputnicu išla

----------


## bubekica

> Cure,  koliko treba biti pauza na vv9 izmedju 2 stimulirana , i da li se moze nakon stimuliranog u prirodni postupak odmah sljedeci ciklus?


bojim se da na vv neces moci odmah u prirodnjak, ali ne zbog zdravlja nego zbog guzve, tj. rasterecivanja klinike...
ja bih ti preporucila 1 ciklus pauze da se tijelo primiri, a onda slobodno, moze cak i stimulirani prema "znanosti"  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Hvala bubekica puno.znaci ne treba proci nekoliko mjeseci do novog stimuliranog?

----------


## bubekica

u nekim klinikama mora, ali razlozi za to nisu zdravstveni. iskreno ne znam koja je sad filozofija na vv.

----------


## iva777

Ok hvala budem pitala sve gore kad budem vadila betu !

----------


## 123beba

zovem gore na onaj broj sa prve strane sestre za naručivanje pa se nitko ne javlja... Jel tko zvao kad direktno dr? Malo mi je glupo zvati da ne smetam dok ima nekoga unutra, ali sad već postajem nestrpljiva... :/

----------


## miuta821

Probaj zvati dr ja sam prije zvala niju ali i ona tesko se javi a samo probaj sestre one budu se javile do 3 samo zovi mozda su momentalno van.

----------


## bubekica

lakse ces dobiti sestre nego doktoricu  :Smile: 
zovi ih iza 13h...

----------


## 123beba

uspjela sam dobiti sestre ali su bile u gužvi pa nisam niti pitala sve što mi je palo na pamet... :/ 21 dc mi pada na onaj tjedan (petak) kad su neradni dani pa ja nikako ne mogu izaći sa posla jer su svi oko mene na GO.
e sad nisam pitala može li se doći 22. dc ili je to kasno i gubim opet cijeli ciklus?

u biti zna li tko rade li četvrtak 25.06.? Ako rade onda bih otišla taj četvrtak gore...

----------


## bubekica

radije onda dodji 20dc, pretpostavljam da rade 25.06.

----------


## MB21

> lakse ces dobiti sestre nego doktoricu 
> zovi ih iza 13h...


da li je netko provjerio kako idu na godišnji odmor?

Hvala cure

----------


## 123beba

Nadam se da rade... Ako ne budu radili naći ću neki način da ipak dođem petak... otići ću ranom zorom da me prime prvu pa da stignem na posao čim prije...

----------


## miuta821

> Nadam se da rade... Ako ne budu radili naći ću neki način da ipak dođem petak... otići ću ranom zorom da me prime prvu pa da stignem na posao čim prije...


Ja mislim da nema veze za 1 dan jer samo utz.nista drugo nebude.bar tako bio kod mene samo s dobila dekapeptyl za iduci ciklus prvi dan krenem tek sa pikanjem.

----------


## 1 zelja

Curke sutra idem kod doktorice pa cu znati jel moze postupak u 7.mj. ili su vec od sredine 7.mj na GO, pa javim kakva je situacija s GO.
Ja danas ujutro zvala i javila mi se sestra i odmah zakazala termin  :Smile: 

I da, uvijek zovem rano ujutro (7-7:20) i gotovo uvijek se jave  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

> Curke sutra idem kod doktorice pa cu znati jel moze postupak u 7.mj. ili su vec od sredine 7.mj na GO, pa javim kakva je situacija s GO.
> Ja danas ujutro zvala i javila mi se sestra i odmah zakazala termin 
> 
> I da, uvijek zovem rano ujutro (7-7:20) i gotovo uvijek se jave




I ja sam zvala jutros u 08h pa sam dobila iz prve, naručila me je za srijedu za pp ali to mi je 9 dc, ne 8dc. Nadam se da je i to ok?!

----------


## bubekica

> I ja sam zvala jutros u 08h pa sam dobila iz prve, naručila me je za srijedu za pp ali to mi je 9 dc, ne 8dc. Nadam se da je i to ok?!


Ok je to, bitno da je prva faza ciklusa, a nakon mestruacije.
Sretno!!!

----------


## MB21

> Ok je to, bitno da je prva faza ciklusa, a nakon mestruacije.
> Sretno!!!


Hvaka bubekica, nije me pitala ni kod koga želim na pp niti mi je rekla. Samo je rekla da se javim u sobu 411 a da dodjem iza 12h

----------


## bubekica

> Hvaka bubekica, nije me pitala ni kod koga želim na pp niti mi je rekla. Samo je rekla da se javim u sobu 411 a da dodjem iza 12h


Trebala si traziti ako zelis kod nekog odredjenog.
Mislim da je dr. J velika guzva pa da ako ne naglasis da zelis kod nje, stavljaju te kod dr. F.

----------


## iva777

Cure jel mogu betu izvadit na vv ? S obzirom da vec znam da nista od ovog postupka ponovno se narucujem 1dc za pregled jel tako? Odnosno ispocetka sve ?
Puno hvala

----------


## bubekica

Mozes. Predas uputnicu sestrama u 411 (dodji oko 8 na vadjenje). Iza 10 ti bude nalaz kod doktorice. Mozes zvati, mozes doci i kod nje pa se odmah dogovorite za dalje.

----------


## MB21

> Trebala si traziti ako zelis kod nekog odredjenog.
> Mislim da je dr. J velika guzva pa da ako ne naglasis da zelis kod nje, stavljaju te kod dr. F.


a dr F, je tko i kakav stručnjak?

----------


## iva777

> Mozes. Predas uputnicu sestrama u 411 (dodji oko 8 na vadjenje). Iza 10 ti bude nalaz kod doktorice. Mozes zvati, mozes doci i kod nje pa se odmah dogovorite za dalje.


Hvala bubekica ! :D

----------


## MB21

evo zvala sam za svaki slučaj opet pa mi je sestra rekla da me je stavila svakako kod dr Jukić  :Smile: ))

----------


## 1 zelja

I ja sam kod dr Jukic, i trazila za dogovor nju, i ona sad ode doma, i ne znam tko ce me primiti...

----------


## MB21

> I ja sam kod dr Jukic, i trazila za dogovor nju, i ona sad ode doma, i ne znam tko ce me primiti...


kako misliš ode doma? meni je sestra rekla da me je stavila kod nje

----------


## 1 zelja

Otisla je kuci. Primit ce me druga doktorica. Jos uvijek cekam  :Smile:

----------


## 1 zelja

Rade do 31.7.

----------


## iva777

I do kada ih nema onda?

----------


## 123beba

može li netko gore pitati rade li 25.6. (neradni četvrtak)?

----------


## iva777

Ja sam gore 12.6 pitat cu al ako je netko prije nek javi!

----------


## MB21

> Ja sam gore 12.6 pitat cu al ako je netko prije nek javi!


ja sam tek 17.06. ako rade do 31.07. do kada im onda traju godišnji?

----------


## antonija15

vraćaju se zadnji tj. u osmom mjesecu,barem sam ja tako shvatila dr.Jukić

----------


## antonija15

da li netko zna može li se homocistein izvaditi na vv

----------


## bubekica

> da li netko zna može li se homocistein izvaditi na vv


Da, i to mislim samo kod njih.

----------


## antonija15

hvala bubekica,obavila jutros,taj homocistein nisam mogla obaviti u vinogradskoj,bila jutros na vv

----------


## Larina

Evo ja sam obavila prvi pregled i doktorica nas je uputila 3 dan ciklusa na vadjenje hormona.. sta kad izvadim? Jel se moram javit dr? Kad dobivam nalaze? I kako dalje uopce ide..

----------


## 123beba

ako sam dobro pohvatala sestru, ne rade 25.6. (ili radi samo sala) pa me naručila za 27.06. jer kaže da se može doći i 23 dc... Samo još odem po uputnicu D1 i spremna sam  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> ako sam dobro pohvatala sestru, ne rade 25.6. (ili radi samo sala) pa me naručila za 27.06. jer kaže da se može doći i 23 dc... Samo još odem po uputnicu D1 i spremna sam


Sretno ja cekam m pa krenem sa terapijom mozda se sretnemo na vv.

----------


## miuta821

> Evo ja sam obavila prvi pregled i doktorica nas je uputila 3 dan ciklusa na vadjenje hormona.. sta kad izvadim? Jel se moram javit dr? Kad dobivam nalaze? I kako dalje uopce ide..


Ako si na vv ona dobije nalaze a poslije 11 sati mozes kod nije.samo se javis sestrama sa uputnicom .sretno

----------


## Mimi25

Cure,moze li mi koja objasnit kako ide postupak sa narucivanjem za prvi pregled ako se dobije za vikend t,trebam dobit danas ili sutra a moram ih nazvat .Jel rade i vikendom ??? Ili da zovem u pon.bez obzira na koji dc.
Jos nisam krenula jer sam cekala nalaze,sad sve imam i mogu krenuti  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav curke! Jel netko na brdu u ponedjeljak? Danas mi je 1dc i u ponedjeljak, ako je sve ok, krecemo u postupak..

----------


## sara79

> Pozdrav curke! Jel netko na brdu u ponedjeljak? Danas mi je 1dc i u ponedjeljak, ako je sve ok, krecemo u postupak..


Sretno zdravka  :Smile:  
Jel puna stimulacija ili??

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala, ne znam, mislim da da, doktorica je samo spomenula pikanje i decortin.. Javim u ponedjeljak, vjerovatno cu imati puno pitanja jer mi je ovo prvo bockanje! :Confused:

----------


## sara79

> Hvala, ne znam, mislim da da, doktorica je samo spomenula pikanje i decortin.. Javim u ponedjeljak, vjerovatno cu imati puno pitanja jer mi je ovo prvo bockanje!


Nije strasno pikanje a i sve cure ovdje ce ti objasniti i pomici ako sto zaboravis kad ti sestre gore budu govorile.

S klomifenom si vidim fino reagirala i dobila 3 blastice  :Smile:  
Odlicno  :Wink:

----------


## zdravka82

Da, i dr je komentirala kako sam dobro reagirala na klomifen.. 
U ponedjeljak idem sama, muz ne moze otici s posla (a on je taj koji je zaduzen da zapamti sve sto sestre kazu), tako da cu sigurno imati pitanja.. Nije problem ako dodjem sama?
Znam da ste vi cure uvijek tu kad treba pomoci!  :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> Da, i dr je komentirala kako sam dobro reagirala na klomifen.. 
> U ponedjeljak idem sama, muz ne moze otici s posla (a on je taj koji je zaduzen da zapamti sve sto sestre kazu), tako da cu sigurno imati pitanja.. Nije problem ako dodjem sama?
> Znam da ste vi cure uvijek tu kad treba pomoci!



imas na youtube objasnjeno sve a i ovdje ti uvijek netko objasni

----------


## sara79

> Da, i dr je komentirala kako sam dobro reagirala na klomifen.. 
> U ponedjeljak idem sama, muz ne moze otici s posla (a on je taj koji je zaduzen da zapamti sve sto sestre kazu), tako da cu sigurno imati pitanja.. Nije problem ako dodjem sama?
> Znam da ste vi cure uvijek tu kad treba pomoci!


Nije problem ako dodjes sama.
Samo ti pitaj sto god bude trebalo  :Wink:  
Jos ako dobijes pen za pikati se to ti je vec sve spremno.
Samo namjestis dozu koju trebas i piknes se  :Wink:

----------


## Larina

Jesam na vv.. znaci nalazi hormona su isti dan kod nje? Jer mi na papiru pise da za slj. kontrolu 3 dan ciklusa donjet uputnicu za pregled i za hormone.. te mm za spermiogram.. to bi bilo bas super kad bi sve u isti dan rijesili..

----------


## miuta821

> Jesam na vv.. znaci nalazi hormona su isti dan kod nje? Jer mi na papiru pise da za slj. kontrolu 3 dan ciklusa donjet uputnicu za pregled i za hormone.. te mm za spermiogram.. to bi bilo bas super kad bi sve u isti dan rijesili..


Da tako je onaj dan rijesis sto se tice hormone i spermiogram i kontrola.sretno

----------


## bubekica

Nalaz hormona ti nece biti gotov isti dan, ali spermiogram hoce. 
Nalaz hormona bude iduci ciklus i ako je sve ok, kreces u postupak (a i koriste im kako bi prilagodili stimulaciju).
Sretno mojim vrhovkama!  :Wink:

----------


## Larina

A nadam se da ce bit u redu pa kad bude gotovo.. ja sam vec imala nalaze hormona koji su mi bili jako losi i rekla mi je dr. Jukic da bi ona zato ponovila nalaze, jer po ovima koje sam donjela bas nista ne valja

----------


## MB21

> A nadam se da ce bit u redu pa kad bude gotovo.. ja sam vec imala nalaze hormona koji su mi bili jako losi i rekla mi je dr. Jukic da bi ona zato ponovila nalaze, jer po ovima koje sam donjela bas nista ne valja


ja idem na prvi pregled u srijedu, sestre mi nisu ništa rekle za spermogram. da li on treba sada to napraviti, da uzme uputnicu na vrijeme?

hvala

----------


## bubekica

> ja idem na prvi pregled u srijedu, sestre mi nisu ništa rekle za spermogram. da li on treba sada to napraviti, da uzme uputnicu na vrijeme?
> 
> hvala


moze, ali i ne mora. ja bih ti svakako preporucila da probate doci skupa (on s uputnocm za sgram) jer ti nalaz bude odmah kod dr.
sretno!

----------


## Larina

Ja sam prvi puta isla sama.. sad drugi puta idemo zajedno.. mm sgram a ja ponavljat hormone..

----------


## zdravka82

Mi smo danas krenuli u postupak, tri menopura dnevno i decortin.. Moram ga sama muckati pa sam odlucila da cu ipak ici na hitnu da me bockaju.. Danas bila guzva na brdu, cekala sam 4 sata na pregled..

----------


## sara79

> Mi smo danas krenuli u postupak, tri menopura dnevno i decortin.. Moram ga sama muckati pa sam odlucila da cu ipak ici na hitnu da me bockaju.. Danas bila guzva na brdu, cekala sam 4 sata na pregled..


Zdravka sretno  :Wink:  
Jel se bojis sama pikati pa ces zbog toga ici na hitnu ili??
Inace 3 menopura mozes sa jednom vodom pomjesati i piknes se u trbuh  :Wink:

----------


## Tinka_31

Bokić svima. Nova sam ovdje na forumu pa bih molila malo info od vas koji ste tu već u postupcima.
Mi bi sada prvi puta trebali otići za Zg (do sada smo sve radili u Os) i znači zovem 1dc da se naručim za konzultacije? Kako i šta onda dalje?

----------


## zdravka82

hvala, Sara! Bojim se, dok nisam usla u mpo vode padala sam u nesvijest kod vadjenja krvi.. Gledala sam jutros na hitnoj kako to muckaju i meni je to komplicirano.. Nije mi problem otici s posla do hitne da me piknu, izgubila 15 minuta.. Ono sto sam primjetila, jucer nakon terapije mi krenula glavobolja,a evo i danas, a inace nemam cesto glavobolje. Sve ostalo ok.. U subotu idem opet na VV..

----------


## bubekica

*zdravka* i ja imam glavobolje prvih par dana stimulacije, prestat ce. 
ako si mirnija da te netko drugi pika, zasto ne. meni je muckanje lijekova najveci problem u stimulaciji, uvijek me strah da cu nes sprtljat (a jednom i jesam - ispao mi je klip i iscurilo malo lijeka)

----------


## sara79

Da hoce to tak biti kad se covjek boji onda i zabrlja.
Naravno ako ti je tako lakse i ako si mirnija bolje ici na hitnu.
Samo i ti na hitnoj znaju biti bezobrazni a znaju i oni zabrljati.
U svakom slucaj gledaj kak muckaju i da je sve kak treba po propisu  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

pozdrav cure, eto vracam opet ja kod vas... nista od T i krecimo u novi pobjede... danas vadila betu i lijepa nula... i par sata nakon toga dobila sam M.....

----------


## miuta821

> pozdrav cure, eto vracam opet ja kod vas... nista od T i krecimo u novi pobjede... danas vadila betu i lijepa nula... i par sata nakon toga dobila sam M.....


Zao mi je !!!

----------


## iva777

> pozdrav cure, eto vracam opet ja kod vas... nista od T i krecimo u novi pobjede... danas vadila betu i lijepa nula... i par sata nakon toga dobila sam M.....


Isto tako je meni bilo .vadila betu i ta sat nakon  dobila M ! Idemo dalje !
Da li ti je doktorica predlozila pauzu i koliko? 



Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

Ljube555 zao mi je- :Sad:   sretno za dalje

----------


## 1 zelja

> pozdrav cure, eto vracam opet ja kod vas... nista od T i krecimo u novi pobjede... danas vadila betu i lijepa nula... i par sata nakon toga dobila sam M.....


Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Mimi25

*lube555* zao mi je zbog  :Sad:  nadam se da ce drugi put biti uspjesan.

Prije par dana postavila sam jedno pitanje ali na zalost niko mi nije odgovorio na njega.Ok,snasla sam se dalje.
Dogovorila sam svoj prvi pregled i jedva cekam da ga obavim  :Smile:  
*MB21* vidim da i ti ides na prvi pregled u srijedu,tj.sutra ...sretno !!! 
 ako mozes javi mi kako je proslo i sta da ocekujem ,jer moj prvi je u iducu srijedu.
Cure mozda cu vam malo biti dosadna,ali nitko u mojoj blizini nije prolazio kroz takve postupke.
Imam jako puno neuspjelih trudnoca iza sebe ( 8 ),nemam jedan jajovod zbog vanmaternicne i ovo mi je jedina slamka za koju se drzim i nadam se da ce uroditi plodom.

Svima koje ste u postupku ili se pripremate na njega zelim vam svu srecu ovog svijeta ...... <3

----------


## Larina

ljube555, zao mi je...

----------


## Larina

Cure koliko je vama vremenski trebalo od vadjenja hormona do pocetka postupka?

----------


## sabu

Mimi 25 evo ja ću ti ukratko reći kako ide prvi pregled..
ako imaš kakve nalaze poneseš sa sobom.
ako nemaš dr.će ti reći šta sve trebaš napravit.(papa,cerv.brisevi,hormone ćeš na vv i TM spermiogram)
dr.će te pogledati uzv da vidi kakvo je stanje i dogovor za dalje.
vidim da nemaš jedan jajovod pa pretpostavljam da ćeš odmah na IVF.
to je to za početak..
ja ti želim svu sreću!

----------


## sabu

ljube 555,žao mi je drži se...

----------


## bubekica

Larina, meni je od vadjenja hormona do prvog postupka proslo 6mj, ali to su bila druga vremena.
Sad u principu postupak ide iduci ciklus, ako je sve ok i imate sve nalaze.

----------


## Mimi25

> Mimi 25 evo ja ću ti ukratko reći kako ide prvi pregled..
> ako imaš kakve nalaze poneseš sa sobom.
> ako nemaš dr.će ti reći šta sve trebaš napravit.(papa,cerv.brisevi,hormone ćeš na vv i TM spermiogram)
> dr.će te pogledati uzv da vidi kakvo je stanje i dogovor za dalje.
> vidim da nemaš jedan jajovod pa pretpostavljam da ćeš odmah na IVF.
> to je to za početak..
> ja ti želim svu sreću!



Hvala ti Sabu od  :Heart:  .
Imam dosta nalaza ,neki su stari ali imam od proslog mj.briseve i hormone koje sam na brdu i vadila.
Jedino nemam od mm spermiogram,ali dobro citala sam da kad udjes u postupak budu nalazi brzo gotovi.
Ne mogu docekati da sve to krene  :Grin:

----------


## miuta821

> Cure koliko je vama vremenski trebalo od vadjenja hormona do pocetka postupka?


Ja sam cekala godinu jer imamo los spermiogram pa onda kariogram isto dosta se ceka .ovisi o vase stanije.sretno da sto prije krenes

----------


## MB21

> *lube555* zao mi je zbog  nadam se da ce drugi put biti uspjesan.
> 
> Prije par dana postavila sam jedno pitanje ali na zalost niko mi nije odgovorio na njega.Ok,snasla sam se dalje.
> Dogovorila sam svoj prvi pregled i jedva cekam da ga obavim  
> *MB21* vidim da i ti ides na prvi pregled u srijedu,tj.sutra ...sretno !!! 
>  ako mozes javi mi kako je proslo i sta da ocekujem ,jer moj prvi je u iducu srijedu.
> Cure mozda cu vam malo biti dosadna,ali nitko u mojoj blizini nije prolazio kroz takve postupke.
> Imam jako puno neuspjelih trudnoca iza sebe ( 8 ),nemam jedan jajovod zbog vanmaternicne i ovo mi je jedina slamka za koju se drzim i nadam se da ce uroditi plodom.
> 
> Svima koje ste u postupku ili se pripremate na njega zelim vam svu srecu ovog svijeta ...... <3


Mimi, sve ti je sabu već rekla.... Pregled je prošao ok, sljedeći ciklus 3dc moram doći(opet zovem 1dc) vaditi hormone i onda ćemo vidjeti za dalje. dok čekaš svoj pp na Vuku, bilo bi super da izvadiš bar neke nalaze, c.briseve, hepatitis, hiv, papa, ne znam šta imaš šta nemaš.... Kod njih ćeš morati samo hormone onda jer ne priznaju tuđe. Meni je dr rekla ako budu i hormoni i sgram u redu, da možda već krajem 8 mjeseca uđem u postupa. ali polako, vidjet ćemo kada budu hormoni gotovi...

Odakle si?

----------


## MB21

> pozdrav cure, eto vracam opet ja kod vas... nista od T i krecimo u novi pobjede... danas vadila betu i lijepa nula... i par sata nakon toga dobila sam M.....


Ljube jako mi je žao, jako sam vjerovala da će kod tebe biti usjeh od prve..... :Kiss:

----------


## Mimi25

*MB21* 

Hvala ti na odgovoru,imam dosta nalaza...test trombofilije,sva antitjela...LAC,obrada stitnjace,mislim da ih sve zajedno imam oko 40.-ak ,jer se vec dugo borim sa neplodnoscu tj.ne mogu odrzati trudnocu.
Doguram do 16 tt i spontani. Nemam samo spermiogram,e sad neznam jos za markere na hepatitis,hiv...njih imam ali stari mi je nalaz ,mislim iz 2013 pa cu to morati ponovit.Hormone ,briseve i papu imam frisko od proslog mj.  :Smile:

----------


## Mimi25

*MB21*  Nisam ti odgovorila na tvoje pitanje,trenutno zivim u Zagrebu   :Smile:  i vjerovatno cu jos dugo ostati ovdje.Inace sam ti blizu ( VU ),vidim da si ti iz Osijeka.

----------


## MB21

> *MB21*  Nisam ti odgovorila na tvoje pitanje,trenutno zivim u Zagrebu   i vjerovatno cu jos dugo ostati ovdje.Inace sam ti blizu ( VU ),vidim da si ti iz Osijeka.


Jesam, iz Osijeka sam. Nalazi hepatitisa i hiv-a ti vrijede mislim 2 godine, ako uđeš odmah u postupak, možda s njima i proguraš :Smile:  Imaš li test prohodnosti jajovoda?
Imaš ti već sa svime dosta iskustva i strpljenja, samo pozitivan stav i bit će sve drugačije. Želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## cvijetic555

> *lube555* zao mi je zbog  nadam se da ce drugi put biti uspjesan.
> 
> Prije par dana postavila sam jedno pitanje ali na zalost niko mi nije odgovorio na njega.Ok,snasla sam se dalje.
> Dogovorila sam svoj prvi pregled i jedva cekam da ga obavim  
> *MB21* vidim da i ti ides na prvi pregled u srijedu,tj.sutra ...sretno !!! 
>  ako mozes javi mi kako je proslo i sta da ocekujem ,jer moj prvi je u iducu srijedu.
> Cure mozda cu vam malo biti dosadna,ali nitko u mojoj blizini nije prolazio kroz takve postupke.
> Imam jako puno neuspjelih trudnoca iza sebe ( 8 ),nemam jedan jajovod zbog vanmaternicne i ovo mi je jedina slamka za koju se drzim i nadam se da ce uroditi plodom.
> 
> Svima koje ste u postupku ili se pripremate na njega zelim vam svu srecu ovog svijeta ...... <3


Mimi25 , ja sam u slicnoj situaciji. Također nemam jedan jajovod iz istog razloga. Znam kako ti je. Meni su rekli da cu u postupak pocetkom 9 mj. Nadam se da ce sve ici glatko. Glavu gore i zelim ti puno srece!

----------


## Tinka_31

Može li mi netko molim vas reći, da li hormoni moraju biti sa VV-a ili vrijede iz neke druge bolnice? Pitam jer sam ja u 3. mjesecu vadila hormone u Os

----------


## bubekica

> Može li mi netko molim vas reći, da li hormoni moraju biti sa VV-a ili vrijede iz neke druge bolnice? Pitam jer sam ja u 3. mjesecu vadila hormone u Os


Morat ces ponavljati na vv.

----------


## Tinka_31

Hvala bubekica

----------


## Prozerpina

Što je to s našim VV? Čini mi se da nikad nije bilo manjih gužva i manje postupaka. Jučer sam bila na transferu, jedina pacjentica! Možda zbog godišnjih tempiraju ili sam jednostavno potrefila dan?
Pošto sam bila u fetu, to mi je drugi iz stimuliranog ivfa, u dogovoru s dr-om, ukoliko ne uspije, sljedeći put, pošto imam još 2 pedodnevna smrzlića, krećem u terapiju decapeptylom od prvog dana ciklusa. Je li netko bio u takvom fet postupku? Do sad sam uvijek bila na terpaiji estrofem +utrogestan + andol (od ovog fet_a.)

----------


## bubekica

*prozerpina* po novom svi fet-ovi na vv idu s decapeptylom... vjerujem da ce se javiti cure.

----------


## žužy

Prozerpina,želim ti svu sreću i nek ovaj FET uspije!

----------


## MB21

> Može li mi netko molim vas reći, da li hormoni moraju biti sa VV-a ili vrijede iz neke druge bolnice? Pitam jer sam ja u 3. mjesecu vadila hormone u Os


i ja imam hormone iz Os iz 5.mjeseca ali moram ponovo na vuku, sad u 7.mjesecu

----------


## zdravka82

Prozerpina, mislim da si samo potrefila takav dan.. 
Ja sam danas bila na punkciji i bilo nas je 14 na punkciji, ne znam jel bilo transfera jer smo mi isle u grupama u salu..

----------


## zdravka82

Dobili smo 4 jajne stanice, u petak idemo vidjeti jesu se oplodile.. Punkcija ovaj put gotovo da nije bolila..

----------


## miuta821

> Što je to s našim VV? Čini mi se da nikad nije bilo manjih gužva i manje postupaka. Jučer sam bila na transferu, jedina pacjentica! Možda zbog godišnjih tempiraju ili sam jednostavno potrefila dan?
> Pošto sam bila u fetu, to mi je drugi iz stimuliranog ivfa, u dogovoru s dr-om, ukoliko ne uspije, sljedeći put, pošto imam još 2 pedodnevna smrzlića, krećem u terapiju decapeptylom od prvog dana ciklusa. Je li netko bio u takvom fet postupku? Do sad sam uvijek bila na terpaiji estrofem +utrogestan + andol (od ovog fet_a.)


Ja isto sam imala 7 decapeptyl ,estrofem 3-1i decortin1-1.u 29.06 idem na pregled 13 dan pa cemo vidijeti.sretno

----------


## miuta821

> Dobili smo 4 jajne stanice, u petak idemo vidjeti jesu se oplodile.. Punkcija ovaj put gotovo da nije bolila..


Sretno ja u ponedelijak idem na vv.

----------


## Mimi25

Pozdrav curke :Smile:  

evo ja obavila svoj prvi pregled ,dobila nesta sitno pretraga za napraviti ,jer vecinom imam sve friske.
Moram napraviti markere za hepatitis,hiv itd...i mm mora isto to napraviti,te spermiogram.Jos moram glukozu i inzulin ali bez opterecenja,samo krv i rezervu jajnih stanica.
Predlozila mi je i kariogram da napravim,hm ovdje u Zg je to malo problem jer sam citala da se jako dugo ceka...dr.Jukic mi je predlozila Osijek.Dali je koja od vas to skoro radila ?
Najdivnije od svega sta me neko sasluso i doktorica je odvojila punih sat vremena za mene  :Smile:  Sve je super i cim dodju sa godisnjega mogu u postupak,odlucila sam se za AIH ,a ako ne uspije onda idemo dalje.
Doc mi je rekla da u slucaju da bude puno folikula ( ako sam ju dobro razumjela) ili na desnoj strani bez jajovoda,mogu odlucit se na punkciju ili pustit da popucaju i iduci ciklus ispocetka.
Sad ono sta ja nisam zapamtila od svih ti silnih informacija je kad ja uzimam te ljekove.Nigdje mi to ne pise ,samo sta trebam od pretraga napraviti...a ja ih nisam sve zapamtla.
Znam samo da se trebam javit 1 dc i dogovorit se za dolazak na 3 dc ,jel onda pocinjem sa klomifenima ili ..? 

cvijetic555 mi cemo zajedno onda u 9 mj.meni spada pocetkom ,izmedju 2-5.09.

----------


## Prozerpina

Hvala, cure. 
Žužy  :Kiss: 
Ma sve mi je novo, puno promjena, kao da sam prvi put a ne tamo neka maratonka....
Sretno svima!

----------


## iva777

> Pozdrav curke 
> 
> evo ja obavila svoj prvi pregled ,dobila nesta sitno pretraga za napraviti ,jer vecinom imam sve friske.
> Moram napraviti markere za hepatitis,hiv itd...i mm mora isto to napraviti,te spermiogram.Jos moram glukozu i inzulin ali bez opterecenja,samo krv i rezervu jajnih stanica.
> Predlozila mi je i kariogram da napravim,hm ovdje u Zg je to malo problem jer sam citala da se jako dugo ceka...dr.Jukic mi je predlozila Osijek.Dali je koja od vas to skoro radila ?
> Najdivnije od svega sta me neko sasluso i doktorica je odvojila punih sat vremena za mene  Sve je super i cim dodju sa godisnjega mogu u postupak,odlucila sam se za AIH ,a ako ne uspije onda idemo dalje.
> Doc mi je rekla da u slucaju da bude puno folikula ( ako sam ju dobro razumjela) ili na desnoj strani bez jajovoda,mogu odlucit se na punkciju ili pustit da popucaju i iduci ciklus ispocetka.
> Sad ono sta ja nisam zapamtila od svih ti silnih informacija je kad ja uzimam te ljekove.Nigdje mi to ne pise ,samo sta trebam od pretraga napraviti...a ja ih nisam sve zapamtla.
> Znam samo da se trebam javit 1 dc i dogovorit se za dolazak na 3 dc ,jel onda pocinjem sa klomifenima ili ..? 
> ...


Draga Mimi25 , za sad napravi sve pretrage koje ti pisu i javi se kako ti je dr.rekla 3dc.ukoliko imate sve nalaze i svi su uredni brzo krecete u postupak. tad ces dobiti i lijekove i upute . Puno srece  !  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Sretno ja u ponedelijak idem na vv.


bokic, ja isto u pon.gore na vv.... nadam se da cemo viditi se i upoznati se

----------


## miuta821

> bokic, ja isto u pon.gore na vv.... nadam se da cemo viditi se i upoznati se


Nosim naocale pa vidimose

----------


## kawanga

Pozz cure!
evo ja bila prije 3 tj. kod dr. J. i sve je konačno ok pa mogu u postupak. Rješili smo i papire i čekam da dobijem pa da krenemo u napad....konačno! :D
Ali meni je sad menga odlučila kasniti....naravno da sam se negdje u dubini duše ponadala da je sa dobrim razlogom....napravila sam test i naravno friška figa! 
Sad mi kasni več tjedan dana i prepostavljam da me opet ciste zezaju. Dal netko zna da li će one smetati za postupak?
I dal da idem kod svoje dr. po tablete da mi regulira ciklus?

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdrav svima...sto se tice guzve-mislim da je kako koji dan.
22.6 3 punkcije + 3 transfera (fet je u 12.30 pa nez koliko ih je bilo)
24.6. 11 punkcija + 1 transfer (ja :d ) (i nekoliko fet u 12.30)
Bome sam ovaj postupak svjedocila svakodnevnoj guzvi gore..puno je zena na folikulometrijama..tako da poneke docekaju i 11-12h za pregled....
Koliko sam vidila novost je dr Podgajski (nježna ruka,profresionalan...svaka čast)
Punkciju mi je radio jer je dr J bila na go..transfer isto on jer su paralelno radili  u sali i ambulanti.....

----------


## Medeja

Kawanga, jajnici moraju biti čisti da bi se krenulo u bilo kakav postupak jer ciste papaju stimulaciju.
Meni je puna stimulacija odgođena za skoro mjesec i pol jer sam 26dc imala cistu.
Otišla je s mengom i onda sam tek u idućem ciklusu išla u postupak.

Ako ti menga kasni, možda imaš samo produženi ciklus, a možda je i cista u pitanju.
Najbolje je otići na uzv pa će ti gin procijeniti što dalje.

----------


## 123beba

Ima koga sutra gore? Ja sam naručena u 8 h...

----------


## miuta821

> Ima koga sutra gore? Ja sam naručena u 8 h...


Sretno

----------


## ljube555

> Ima koga sutra gore? Ja sam naručena u 8 h...


a ja u 7.30

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam stigla  svojom curkom i frendicom da ju čuva... Nadam se da neću morati baš jako dugo čekati...

----------


## kawanga

Hvala Medeja!
Kvaka je u tome što ja stalno imam koju cistu, zato sam bila i na laparaskopiji i na kontracepciji al one se stalno javljaju...
a tko zna možda mi kasni zato kaj jedva čekam da krenemo u ciklus! naravno da sam več luda 100/h od čekanja!

----------


## 123beba

Eto, i ja sam dobila sve za krenuti sa 1. dc u pripremu za FET. A protokol isti kao što su cure gore već pisale... 7 dana bockanja u kombinaciji sa tabletama...

Inače, moram se malo i požaliti na poprilično neugodno iskustvo sa dr. danas. Naime, kad sam zvala za naručiti se sestre su mi rekle da moram doći 21dc. Kako mi je točno 21. dc padao nap petak a sa posla nikako nisam mogla izaći ja sam pitala sestre jel postoji mogućnost da dođem neki drugi dan, a naravno, da ne fulam postupak... I one me narucile u subotu. No danas kad sam ušla kod dr. nisam uspjela reći niti dobar dan, a ona je na mene sasipala jezikovu juhu da ne poštujem nju kao liječnika, da me može biti sram, da vidi da ja već imam dijete i da kako me nije sram doći subotu... Da nisam li mogla doći u ponedjeljak, da i ona želi ići svojoj djeci, da rade sve dane i tako redom... Kad sam ja i pokušala nešto reći nije mi dala i moram priznati da sam od nje otišla jako razočarana... 
Posebno iz razloga što ja obično što god radim razmišljam kako je i drugima, i zato što niti jednom nisam shvatila sestre i dr da ne moram doći 21. dc nego da mogu doći i 24., a uostalom, kao da mene netko pita kako mi je na poslu... U krajnjem slučaju niti meni subota nije omiljen dan za na brdo jer sam morala tražiti nekoga tko će ići sa mnom kako bi mi čuvao curku dok ja odem do dr.
 :Sad:

----------


## iva777

> Eto, i ja sam dobila sve za krenuti sa 1. dc u pripremu za FET. A protokol isti kao što su cure gore već pisale... 7 dana bockanja u kombinaciji sa tabletama...
> 
> Inače, moram se malo i požaliti na poprilično neugodno iskustvo sa dr. danas. Naime, kad sam zvala za naručiti se sestre su mi rekle da moram doći 21dc. Kako mi je točno 21. dc padao nap petak a sa posla nikako nisam mogla izaći ja sam pitala sestre jel postoji mogućnost da dođem neki drugi dan, a naravno, da ne fulam postupak... I one me narucile u subotu. No danas kad sam ušla kod dr. nisam uspjela reći niti dobar dan, a ona je na mene sasipala jezikovu juhu da ne poštujem nju kao liječnika, da me može biti sram, da vidi da ja već imam dijete i da kako me nije sram doći subotu... Da nisam li mogla doći u ponedjeljak, da i ona želi ići svojoj djeci, da rade sve dane i tako redom... Kad sam ja i pokušala nešto reći nije mi dala i moram priznati da sam od nje otišla jako razočarana... 
> Posebno iz razloga što ja obično što god radim razmišljam kako je i drugima, i zato što niti jednom nisam shvatila sestre i dr da ne moram doći 21. dc nego da mogu doći i 24., a uostalom, kao da mene netko pita kako mi je na poslu... U krajnjem slučaju niti meni subota nije omiljen dan za na brdo jer sam morala tražiti nekoga tko će ići sa mnom kako bi mi čuvao curku dok ja odem do dr.


123beba zao mi je sta si imala takvo iskustvo...al evo meni je dr uvijek bila srdacna i sustretljiva zaista svaki  , ali isto zadnji put kad sam isla po nalaz bete , nako sto sam je cekala 4 sata vec s vrata mi je viknula -0 je , javite se u 10 mjesecu , nije me ni htjela poslusati ( htjela sam probati u prirodnom ciklusu) na svako moje pitanje - brzi odgovor NE I na svako pitanje moze li NEMOZE !! Naravno da sam imala puno pitanja al eto sta cu pokupila sam se pokunjila i sebi to objasnila kako joj je takav dan i nisam se previse s tim opterecivala.nemoj ni ti nisi nista kriva ,vec nesporazum.puno srece u postupku od srca!!!  :Smile:  : D

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Eto, i ja sam dobila sve za krenuti sa 1. dc u pripremu za FET. A protokol isti kao što su cure gore već pisale... 7 dana bockanja u kombinaciji sa tabletama...
> 
> Inače, moram se malo i požaliti na poprilično neugodno iskustvo sa dr. danas. Naime, kad sam zvala za naručiti se sestre su mi rekle da moram doći 21dc. Kako mi je točno 21. dc padao nap petak a sa posla nikako nisam mogla izaći ja sam pitala sestre jel postoji mogućnost da dođem neki drugi dan, a naravno, da ne fulam postupak... I one me narucile u subotu. No danas kad sam ušla kod dr. nisam uspjela reći niti dobar dan, a ona je na mene sasipala jezikovu juhu da ne poštujem nju kao liječnika, *da me može biti sram, da vidi da ja već imam dijete i da kako me nije sram doći subotu*... Da nisam li mogla doći u ponedjeljak, da i ona želi ići svojoj djeci, da rade sve dane i tako redom... Kad sam ja i pokušala nešto reći nije mi dala i moram priznati da sam od nje otišla jako razočarana... 
> Posebno iz razloga što ja obično što god radim razmišljam kako je i drugima, i zato što niti jednom nisam shvatila sestre i dr da ne moram doći 21. dc nego da mogu doći i 24., a uostalom, kao da mene netko pita kako mi je na poslu... U krajnjem slučaju niti meni subota nije omiljen dan za na brdo jer sam morala tražiti nekoga tko će ići sa mnom kako bi mi čuvao curku dok ja odem do dr.



*123beba*,
žao mi je da ti se ovo dogodilo. Ovo je zbilja neprimjeren način komuniciranja i odnosa prema pacijentici. Ti si došla u vrijeme u koje su te naručile sestre. A to koji je dan, koliko je radno vrijeme doktorice, kakva je organizacija rada bolničkog odjela, koje su osobne želje i potrebe doktrice naspram njenog privatnog života... to se *pacijentica ne tiče*. Pacijentice zaslužuju i trebaju dobiti stručnu pomoć i pristojnu razinu komunikacije u svako vrijeme-svjedno bila subota, nedjelja, radni dan ili praznik. 

Jedna stvar u tvom postu osobito upadau oči. Dr je posebno istaknula činjenicu to da ti već imaš dijete. 

Već su cure pisale ovdje  da doktorica zna žene sa sekundarnom neplodnošću (žene koje već imaju dijete/djecu) ne uzeti odmah u postupak kad za to ostvare uvjete (svi potrebni nalazi i medicinski preduvjeti za postupak), već im odgađa postupak pod izlikom dade "prednost da ženama koje nemaju djecu". 

Sve pacijentice, imale djecu ili neimale djecu,  imaju pravo na postupke medicinski potpomognute oplodnje pod jednakim uvjetima.


Jesam li te dobro shvatila da ti je dr odredila protokol da sljedeći ciklus možeš u FET?

----------


## Šiškica

Čitam, i ne vjerujem, doktorici se to često događa!!!

I mi smo završili priču s VV-om i MPO -om dobrim djelom zbog njenog ispada bijesa!!

Bez razloga se derala na mene i svašta mi rekla i naravno da mi je između ostalog natrljala na nos činjenicu da već imam djete!!

----------


## Šiškica

A ja se na sve to zarekla sama sebi da makar crkla ne idem njoj u ruke!!!

Takvo poniženje mislim nisam nikada doživjela!!

----------


## Inesz

Šiškice  :Sad: 

je li tebi doktorica rekla da ne možeš odmah u postupak iako si bila spremna i kao razlog navela da mora dati prednost ženama koje nemjau dijete?

o tome u zadnjih  par mjeseci ovdje pisalo više forumašica...

----------


## saan

Nesto sam nacula da dr-ica ide u privatnike. 
Ovo je strasno, pa sta je njoj. Vikati na nekog... Uzas

----------


## Šiškica

Vjerujem da je žena pod strašnim pritiskom jer,navodno, uskoro zatvarju MPO odjel na VV-u i zato  pokušava utrpat u postupak što više parova!! 

Prošlo ljeto dok sam bila u čekaoni s curama sam pričala i komentirala kak sam sama sebi smješna,nakon toliko godina i postupaka na VV-u, ja dođem 3dc . na pregled i (krenuti u postupak) u 7:45 umjesto da sam došla iz 10 .
Zatim negdje iza 12 (čini mi se) dolazim na red na pregled a ona se dere na mene šta si ja umišljm tko sam ja  :Shock:  :Shock: . (vjerojatno je čula nešt u prolazu pa si zaključila , tko zna što!!)
Onak krene paljadu, ja zuja o čemu je riječ!! ništ nisam skužila , al me oprala ko zadnjeg majmuna!! 
Zatim sam slušala prodiku o markerima ( ni kriva ni dužna), pa o prirodnom postupku i Klomifemima, ( da ja nju ne učim poslu) 
Uglavnom bila je nabrijana i nije mi dala da išta objasnim!!

Npr. da imam porilično friške nalaze markera koje je Alebić zaboravi upisati u komp. , al su bili u papirima u dosjeu.
Npr. da je dogovor prirodnjak bez Klomifema jer imam jako teške nuspojave , endometrij mi se jaako stanji i vodeći folikul bude na 8dc preko 21mm i naravno PRAZAN!! ( nekoliko se puta to dogodilo , pametnom tri puta dost)
Niš nije htjela slušat!!!! Ništ!!

Naravno u tom trenutku sam još bila Alebićev pacijent, od jeseni bi logično da idem ponovo k njoj, al eto zarekla se neće se nitko na mene derat i istresat svoje frustracije bez razloga!!


Smješno mi je da sam o ženi do toga dana imala super mišljenje ( i smatrala da mi donosi sreću) jer je započela moj 7. postupak koji je bio i dobitan!!


Valjda je moralo sve tak završiti!

----------


## Šiškica

I sad bi mi neko rekao što ne odem u Vinogradsku ili Petrovu , al ajde nađi doktora koji će poslušati moju priču i uzeti u obzir moje specifičnosti, a da me istovremeno ne smatra nabrijanom, ludom babom!!


Svjesna sam i Bogu zahvalna na VV-u i na njihovim specifičnostima rada jer meni su bili potrebni upravo s tim pristupom!!  

Nažalost mislim da takav način rada  ne možemo naći ni u jednoj drugoj državnoj klinici i Hrvatska je na jako velikom gubitku s njihovim zatvaranjem!!
(i rastjerivanjem dokrora!!)

----------


## Zenii

Čitam ovo i ne vjerujem....
Žao mi je cure da ste ovako nešto doživjele na VVu, koliko god netko bio pod pritiskom zbog privatnih ili bilo kojih drugih razloga, ovako neprofesionalno ponašanje je neprihvatljivo

----------


## Mimi25

Bas mi je zao sta ste imale lose iskustvo i pomalo me strah, jer mene je odusevila na prvu.Imala sam prvi pregled kod nje i nikad u zivotu me niko nije sasluso ko ona.Posvetila mi je svu paznju i svoje vrijeme,ostavila me zadnju i do kraja svog radnog vremena sa potpunom predanoscu je svaki moj nalaz pregledala i upisala,a imam knjigu od 50 stranica.Osmijeh na licu joj je bio cijelo vrijeme i bodrila me,objasnila mi sve do najmanjeg detalja.Mozda sam samo imala srece,ne znam..ali ovo je zalosno jer ja sam jako eksplozivna i bojim se svoje reakcije na takvo sto.Prosla sam kao i vecina vas sito i reseto ,ali da u tako teskim situacijama za jednu zenu neko ko bi trebo biti tu povisuje svoj ton..mislim da mu nebi ostala duzna.

----------


## Mimi25

Nadam se da nece ukinuti odjel na VV jer kud cemo onda ?? Tek sam krenula tj.krecem na prvi postupak u 9 mj.
Znate li mozda od kojeg datuma krece godisnji gore i do kad,znam da mi je rekla da zadnji tj.u 8 mj.rade ?

Imam jos jedno pitanje ako mi koja moze pomoc,taj dan sam bila prepuna informacija pa nisam sigurna da sam dobro razumjela.Kad cu ici vadit inzulin i muz spermiogram,sestra mi je rekla da sa uputnicom dodjem njoj u sobu 411 i da sam odma na redu i isti dan ce nalaz biti kod doktorice.Jesam li dobro razumijela i dali to tako ide ? Hocu li i ja dobit te nalaze ( recimo na adresu ) ili samo doktorica ?

----------


## 123beba

pa ja sam dobila sve za krenuti u FET 1 dc... Ne znam kakvo bi bilo stanje da moramo sve od početka...
Ma na kraju sam samo ljuta na samu sebe što sam dopustila da me tako šokira da ja ništa ne kažem... u biti je šok bio zato što mi je prvi put kad sam bila kod nje bila totalno draga... 
ma ljudi moji, tko mene pita kako mi je na poslu... a i to što imam jedno dijete ne znači da je želja za drugim manja! Naravno da je psihički lakše, ali tko je dr da procijenjuje kad tko ima pravo na postupak!

----------


## MB21

> pa ja sam dobila sve za krenuti u FET 1 dc... Ne znam kakvo bi bilo stanje da moramo sve od početka...
> Ma na kraju sam samo ljuta na samu sebe što sam dopustila da me tako šokira da ja ništa ne kažem... u biti je šok bio zato što mi je prvi put kad sam bila kod nje bila totalno draga... 
> ma ljudi moji, tko mene pita kako mi je na poslu... a i to što imam jedno dijete ne znači da je želja za drugim manja! Naravno da je psihički lakše, ali tko je dr da procijenjuje kad tko ima pravo na postupak!


Cure moje, moram priznati da sam sad uplašena... Ja kad sam bila prvi put, stvano sam bila zadovoljna kako je dr sa mnom postupila, bila je ljubazna i pristupačna... No, sada me je strah. Razmišljam da li je sve upisala i što me je sve pitala, mislim da me nije ni pitala za nalaz hepatitisa...a to imam, da ne bi sada i na mene vikala što nisam rekla da imam nalaz. I kada se, navodno, ukida mpo na Vuku? Ja sam prije nego sam bila na prvom pregledu čula za dr da nije baš neka ljubaznost, da je dosta ''tvrda'' ali sa mnom je bila ok, zaista. Sada kada čujem neka vaša iskustva, strah me je kako će to nastaviti da se odvija. Ipak, putujem do Zg 3 sata, ionako budem od puta napeta i svega što me čeka i onda još da dr bude takva ja bih poludila...

----------


## bubekica

jako mi je zao zbog losih iskustava suborki...
nadam se da su se neke ohrabrile i upisale u "knjigu zalbe" koju "reklamiraju" na vratima sestara - iako ako se dobro sjecam pise da se tamo upisuju pohvale...

osobno s ekipom gore imam samo lijepa iskustva, ali za ovako nesto ne bih ostala duzna.

----------


## Tinka_31

Curke jel bi mogao netko možda pitati o tom ukidanju? 
Ja sam danas zvala, reko možda uspijemo obaviti makar konzultacije ovaj mjesec, ali ništa od toga, moram čekati kraj kolovoza kad se doktorica vrati i onda tek zvati, baš me to danas ubilo u pojam.  :Sad:

----------


## MB21

> Curke jel bi mogao netko možda pitati o tom ukidanju? 
> Ja sam danas zvala, reko možda uspijemo obaviti makar konzultacije ovaj mjesec, ali ništa od toga, moram čekati kraj kolovoza kad se doktorica vrati i onda tek zvati, baš me to danas ubilo u pojam.


zašto te nisu mogle naručiti za 7.mjesec? meni su rekli da dodjem 3 dc za vađenje hormona i pregled, a ako dr nije tamo tko će me pregledati?!

----------


## Tinka_31

A ne znam. Ja nisam ni očekivala da idem u postupak sada nego samo da obavimo razgovor sa dr-icom i da vidim hoćemo li ići na IVF uopće, (budući su nas sa Petrove vratili kući da probamo još nekoliko inseminacija), ali sestra mi je rekla da doktorica ide na godišnji i da me nema gdje sada ubaciti  :Sad:

----------


## Tinka_31

A ne znam. Ja nisam ni očekivala da idem u postupak sada nego samo da obavimo razgovor sa dr-icom i da vidim hoćemo li ići na IVF uopće, (budući su nas sa Petrove vratili kući da probamo još nekoliko inseminacija), ali sestra mi je rekla da doktorica ide na godišnji i da me nema gdje sada ubaciti  :Sad: 
Mislim ti ako si naručena vjerojatno će te ona i pregledati

----------


## Mimi25

MB21 ovisi kad dobijes jer ne vjerujem da ih nece biti cijeli 7 mjesec.Meni je samo rekla kad sam bila na konzultacijama da sad ovaj ciklus preskacemo jer su na godisnjem ,vec zadnji tj.u 8 mj.da kad dobijem nazovem.
Mozda uspijes sve obaviti do godisnjeg  :Smile:  sretno !

Tinka ,sacekaj da se vrate sa godisnjeg onda su svi doktori super  :Smile:  odmorni i nece biti negativnih iskustava.Mislim da nemas brige da ce ti dati da krenes u IVF jer i mene je pitala da biram,hocu inseminaciju ili odma na IVF.

----------


## Tinka_31

Mimi25 dragi mi je to čuti, jer kad su nas odbili u Petrovoj nisam sebi mogla doći...znači ovo će sada biti 8. godina borbe, sa jednom vanmaterničnom i odstranjenim desnim jajovodom i kaže nama tamo doktorica da ona nas ne bi u IVF jer to je preagresivno, a naši nalazi kao svi ok i ja uspjela ostati t od prve :O
Pa nas dvije bi se onda možda mogle i vidjeti tamo, jer ja isto moram čekati da dobijem krajem 8. mjeseca i onda zovem  :Smile:

----------


## Mimi25

> Mimi25 dragi mi je to čuti, jer kad su nas odbili u Petrovoj nisam sebi mogla doći...znači ovo će sada biti 8. godina borbe, sa jednom vanmaterničnom i odstranjenim desnim jajovodom i kaže nama tamo doktorica da ona nas ne bi u IVF jer to je preagresivno, a naši nalazi kao svi ok i ja uspjela ostati t od prve :O
> Pa nas dvije bi se onda možda mogle i vidjeti tamo, jer ja isto moram čekati da dobijem krajem 8. mjeseca i onda zovem


Da Tinka , ja idem isto krajem 8 pocetkom 9.og ,slicna situacija ko kod tebe,znaci 8 trudnoca i odstranjen desni jajovod.Nalazi ok sem Lac i trombofilije,ostajem trudna ali ne mogu zadrzati trudnocu i zato sam odlucila na samo jednu inseminaciju i ako ne uspije odma IVF.Meni je rekla da biram ,sa time da u sl.da bude vise jajnih stanica mogu mi punktirati odma za IVF  :Wink:  ako sam ju dobro razumijela,a mislim da jesam. Nas dvije cemo se onda vidjati tamo  :Smile:  javi kad se narucis.,a  kad ces ici na konzultacije nemoj prije 11 h dolaziti jer ti nema smisla ,samo ces cekati dugo.

----------


## Tinka_31

Kad budemo išli na konzultacije kontam da odmah i mm odradi s-gram, mislim da bi to bilo dobro da doktorica zna na čemu je
A ti već onda u 9. krećeš u postupak, jel da?

----------


## ljube555

> jako mi je zao zbog losih iskustava suborki...
> nadam se da su se neke ohrabrile i upisale u "knjigu zalbe" koju "reklamiraju" na vratima sestara - iako ako se dobro sjecam pise da se tamo upisuju pohvale...
> 
> osobno s ekipom gore imam samo lijepa iskustva, ali za ovako nesto ne bih ostala duzna.


takoder imam jako lijepo iskustvo sa doktoricom.... sve samo naj naj

----------


## tanatana

Ja osobno ne znam tu doktoricu, svi nekad imamo loše dane, ali da bilo tko od nas na poslu se tako dere i vrijeđa klijenta ili pak poslodavca (jer na kraju krajeva za zdravstveno izdvajamo iz svojih plaća) mislim da bi se mogli nadati strogoj opomeni, kazni ili otkazu.

----------


## 123beba

Pa meni se isto stalno mota po glavi da nema šanse da bi na svom poslu i pomislila na takav ispad... A osim toga, pa nisam joj ja kriva što je radila subotu. Tih mojih 10 min ju sigurno ne bi spasilo... 
No, ako opet bude kakvih ispada bar neću biti u šoku pa ću reagirati  :Smile:

----------


## cvijetic555

Cure moze li nam koja nesto vise reci o tom zatvaranju odjela na vv? Trazila sam na netu ali nisam nista nasla o tome. Moram priznati da sam sad zabrinuta zbog toga.

----------


## Mimi25

> Kad budemo išli na konzultacije kontam da odmah i mm odradi s-gram, mislim da bi to bilo dobro da doktorica zna na čemu je
> A ti već onda u 9. krećeš u postupak, jel da?


Da,ja sam tad vec u postupku.Cekam samo mengu i krecem 3 dc na pregled i po ljekove  :Smile:  Mozes i ne moras s-gram jer ces cekat nalaze 20-ak dana,a kad udjes u sistem nalazi budu gotovi isti dan.Posto oni priznaju samo njihov i hormone,ako ces vadit to mozete isti dan oboje,nalazi isti dan kod doktorice...ovako ako ides prije moras cekat ko da nisi u postupku.

----------


## MB21

> MB21 ovisi kad dobijes jer ne vjerujem da ih nece biti cijeli 7 mjesec.Meni je samo rekla kad sam bila na konzultacijama da sad ovaj ciklus preskacemo jer su na godisnjem ,vec zadnji tj.u 8 mj.da kad dobijem nazovem.
> Mozda uspijes sve obaviti do godisnjeg  sretno !
> 
> Tinka ,sacekaj da se vrate sa godisnjeg onda su svi doktori super  odmorni i nece biti negativnih iskustava.Mislim da nemas brige da ce ti dati da krenes u IVF jer i mene je pitala da biram,hocu inseminaciju ili odma na IVF.



Meni je rekla da nazovem 1 dc i naručim se za 3 dc, da bih došla na tašte izvaditi hormone i mm spermiogram, očekujem m 09.07. znači 11.07. bi mi bio 3 dc, a to je subota. i sad se brinem da ću proći kao Tinka jer dolazim subotom...
Da li se uopće mogu vaditi hormoni subotom, jel tko radio to subotom od vas?

----------


## Tinka_31

> Da,ja sam tad vec u postupku.Cekam samo mengu i krecem 3 dc na pregled i po ljekove  Mozes i ne moras s-gram jer ces cekat nalaze 20-ak dana,a kad udjes u sistem nalazi budu gotovi isti dan.Posto oni priznaju samo njihov i hormone,ako ces vadit to mozete isti dan oboje,nalazi isti dan kod doktorice...ovako ako ides prije moras cekat ko da nisi u postupku.


E odlično, to nisam znala... Hvala ti puno  :Smile: 
MB21 ja ne znam kako to ide kod njih, ali iskreno se nadam da ti neće praviti probleme

----------


## MB21

> E odlično, to nisam znala... Hvala ti puno 
> MB21 ja ne znam kako to ide kod njih, ali iskreno se nadam da ti neće praviti probleme


Ja se iskreno nadam, jer nitko od nas tamo ne ide što bezveze nego što ima problem, pa se zaista nadam da neće biti većih problema nego što treba, bar na nepotrebnim stvarima

----------


## Tinka_31

> Ja se iskreno nadam, jer nitko od nas tamo ne ide što bezveze nego što ima problem, pa se zaista nadam da neće biti većih problema nego što treba, bar na nepotrebnim stvarima


Potpisujem u potpunosti

----------


## Mimi25

Hm ? ne znam jel labos radi subotom ,nadam se da ce se javit netko od cura.
Ja ti zelim srecu  :Smile:  i nemoj se bojati ,meni osobno je pet puta objasnila da se subotom radi i ako dobijem cetvrtak,petak obavezno doci u subotu bez najave jer se ne javljaju na telefon..eto

----------


## MB21

> Hm ? ne znam jel labos radi subotom ,nadam se da ce se javit netko od cura.
> Ja ti zelim srecu  i nemoj se bojati ,meni osobno je pet puta objasnila da se subotom radi i ako dobijem cetvrtak,petak obavezno doci u subotu bez najave jer se ne javljaju na telefon..eto


hvala cure za info... vidjet ćemo, ako budem imala sreće bit će sve ok, taman i subotom ne moram uzimati slobodan dan na poslu jer ne radim subotom, samo aklo radi labos.. kada dobijem, već ću pitati sestre :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

> hvala cure za info... vidjet ćemo, ako budem imala sreće bit će sve ok, taman i subotom ne moram uzimati slobodan dan na poslu jer ne radim subotom, samo aklo radi labos.. kada dobijem, već ću pitati sestre


Nemoj se iznenadit ak ti sestre kažu (kad ih budeš zvala za narudžbu) da dođeš u petak 2dc!!

----------


## Kadauna

ha ha ha Šiškice - to zbog dr. Jukić koja ne voli baš raditi subotom?

ja ću samo napisati da smo si dobrim dijelom same krive - ako nešto nije ok - progovorite - evo bubekica je napisala da postoji gore knjiga utisaka - i to je nešto. 

Ali dok svi šutimo i ovdje pokoja nešto natipka - od toga nikakve koristi. 

a to da zatvaraju VV - to je stara priča - vrti se već od 2009. i ranije - otkako smo mi u MPO-u. 

No sad, kad je Petrova otvorila svoja vrata s novim IVF laboratorijem i centrom - koji godišnje može odraditi i 1500 postupaka a odrađuje godišnje možda 500 - vjerujem da takve priče i tračevi postaju sve konkretniji. Ionako su razbucali davno taj VV - on nije više niti sjena onog VV-a od recimo 2009.

----------


## Šiškica

Istina , tjeraju doktora , po doktora !!! I  vidi se što im je cilj!!

----------


## MB21

> ha ha ha Šiškice - to zbog dr. Jukić koja ne voli baš raditi subotom?
> 
> ja ću samo napisati da smo si dobrim dijelom same krive - ako nešto nije ok - progovorite - evo bubekica je napisala da postoji gore knjiga utisaka - i to je nešto. 
> 
> Ali dok svi šutimo i ovdje pokoja nešto natipka - od toga nikakve koristi. 
> 
> a to da zatvaraju VV - to je stara priča - vrti se već od 2009. i ranije - otkako smo mi u MPO-u. 
> 
> No sad, kad je Petrova otvorila svoja vrata s novim IVF laboratorijem i centrom - koji godišnje može odraditi i 1500 postupaka a odrađuje godišnje možda 500 - vjerujem da takve priče i tračevi postaju sve konkretniji. Ionako su razbucali davno taj VV - on nije više niti sjena onog VV-a od recimo 2009.



Pa ok, doći ću ja 2 dc ako treba i ako je to ok, jer kad sam do sada vadila hormone u Os uvijek piše u napomeni od 3dc do 5 dc. A što se tiče raspada VV i ukidanja, valjda ne bi uzimali više nas u postupke da se treba realizirati sada no ako i jeste tako nadam se da će nas uputiti onda u Petrovu, bez nekih komplkikacija....

----------


## zdravka82

Cure da prijavim i ovdje.. Jucer bio transfer dvije mrvice(blastocista i morula).. Beta 13.07.

Ljube555 sretno sutra!! 

Vidim da spominjete neugodna iskustva sa dr, ja ih nisam imala.. Bilo je dana kad se vidjelo da joj nije najbolji dan, ali prema meni je uvijek bila ok..

----------


## marincezg

> Cure moze li nam koja nesto vise reci o tom zatvaranju odjela na vv? Trazila sam na netu ali nisam nista nasla o tome. Moram priznati da sam sad zabrinuta zbog toga.


najbolje da pitate sestre, one bi trebale znat  :Smile: 
a htjela bi jos samo nadodati da ako tko ima kakve ispade od strane dr.
 zapisite to u knjigu utisaka, nista vas ne kosta jer oni su tamo radi Vas drage moje...
i bolje je doci  na pregled 2 dc ako je to recimo subota nego 4 dc tako su meni govorili  :Smile: 
nadam se da sam nekom pomogla..

----------


## ljube555

> Cure da prijavim i ovdje.. Jucer bio transfer dvije mrvice(blastocista i morula).. Beta 13.07.
> 
> Ljube555 sretno sutra!! 
> 
> Vidim da spominjete neugodna iskustva sa dr, ja ih nisam imala.. Bilo je dana kad se vidjelo da joj nije najbolji dan, ali prema meni je uvijek bila ok..


puno hjvala, draga!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  tebi takoder zelim svu srecu....

----------


## miuta821

Zdravka82 znaci bilesmo taj dan zajedno na vv!!!sretnooo

----------


## zdravka82

Miuta821 izgleda da jesmo! Jesi taj dan imala FET? Razgovarala sam sa jednom plavom zenskicom koja je taj dan imala FET? Da nisi to ti?

----------


## orhideja.

> ha ha ha Šiškice - to zbog dr. Jukić koja ne voli baš raditi subotom?
> 
> .



Nije da branim nekoga..samo da iznesem mišljenje o tom 2dc...
dolazi se 2dc, samo zbog labosa, jer on ne radi subotom (dolaze valjda s 1 ili 3 kata vadit krv samo povremeno-i koliko sam shvatila samo one koji su u postupku)
Ali ukoliko se napravite "blesavi" i dođete subotom 3dc (nisam mogla čekati pon 5dc-došla zbog protoklola za Fet) , izvadili su mi krv , ali dogovorili obradu nalaza za ponedjeljak (jer nam je nalaz bio potreban u idućem ciklusu (pa kao da ne zezaju sad njih u labosu ,jer ih je malo subotom)
Nedavno sam bila gore, također je žena došla 3dc (sestre su mondale, da je mogla doći i u pon 5dc), ali ipak je odrađeno swe.

----------


## miuta821

> Miuta821 izgleda da jesmo! Jesi taj dan imala FET? Razgovarala sam sa jednom plavom zenskicom koja je taj dan imala FET? Da nisi to ti?


Ne nisam ta zena. ja isto sam pricala sa nijom.,ja sam bila sa naocalima majcu roz puno sam pricala ja u subotu idem na fet.

----------


## ljube555

pozdrav, danas nije bilo transfera... transfer ce biti u subotu 5dan..

----------


## zdravka82

Super ljube!! Sretno jos jednom!!

----------


## ljube555

> Super ljube!! Sretno jos jednom!!


hvala,draga

----------


## Mimi25

Zdravka i ljube sretno ,neka bude uspjesan.

Cure ,jel koja od vas koristi heparin u postupku ?
Ja sutra moram na komisiju i tako sam tuzna zbog toga, jer su velike sanse da me odbiju bez  obzira na moju amnezu.
Naravno da cu si ih sama kupovati ,ali zar to nije zalosno.Mislim placas zdravstveno,dopunsko i onda jos molis za lijek koji ti je potreban.
Imam preporuku od 3 doktora,phd nalaz u kojem pise da sam izgubila bebu zbog ugruska i beba se se nije razvijalo...sta vise hoce ??
Imam trombofiliju,hashimoto  i lupus,di ces gore.Valjda sam im preskupa.
Sve sam sredila sa bolnicom i samo sam trebala uputnicu donjet da naruce,ne.. valjda u Zg vrijede drugacija pravila.
Moja seka ga je dobila bez ikakvih problema,od soc.gina uputnica i u bolnici ga dizala, i to jos clexan 40 ml koji je duplo skuplji od fragmina.

----------


## mona22

> Zdravka i ljube sretno ,neka bude uspjesan.
> 
> Cure ,jel koja od vas koristi heparin u postupku ?
> Ja sutra moram na komisiju i tako sam tuzna zbog toga, jer su velike sanse da me odbiju bez  obzira na moju amnezu.
> Naravno da cu si ih sama kupovati ,ali zar to nije zalosno.Mislim placas zdravstveno,dopunsko i onda jos molis za lijek koji ti je potreban.
> Imam preporuku od 3 doktora,phd nalaz u kojem pise da sam izgubila bebu zbog ugruska i beba se se nije razvijalo...sta vise hoce ??
> Imam trombofiliju,hashimoto  i lupus,di ces gore.Valjda sam im preskupa.
> Sve sam sredila sa bolnicom i samo sam trebala uputnicu donjet da naruce,ne.. valjda u Zg vrijede drugacija pravila.
> Moja seka ga je dobila bez ikakvih problema,od soc.gina uputnica i u bolnici ga dizala, i to jos clexan 40 ml koji je duplo skuplji od fragmina.


ako si tek u postupku morat ćeš si kupovat heparin,jer ga odobravaju tek nakon što si trudna....ja koristim clexane koji sam u postupku morala kupovat i tek nakon potvrđene trudnoće sam ga dobila preko hzzo....zašto misliš da će te odbit

----------


## Mimi25

Tako mi je rekla dr.J jer po novom ne daju ako nemas mutaciju Faktor V laiden ili II 
PaI i MTHFR po nekim novijim studijima navodno ne utjece na spontane.
Jos mi nisu nita javili,rekli su mi na mail poslati.
A vidjet cemo,ne mogu glavom kroz zid.

----------


## laky

ima li tko od cura 7.7 na V.V (utorak)

----------


## Mimi25

Curke,odobren mi je heparin  :Smile:  u ponedjeljak idem po uputnicu.

----------


## miuta821

> Curke,odobren mi je heparin  u ponedjeljak idem po uputnicu.


Super sretno

----------


## MB21

> Super sretno




cure da li je kojoj odobren putni trošak do ZG, koje niste odande? I kako ste ga dobile?

hvala Vam

----------


## ljube555

> cure da li je kojoj odobren putni trošak do ZG, koje niste odande? I kako ste ga dobile?
> 
> hvala Vam


draga, to ti daje tvoj soc.gin.

----------


## MB21

> draga, to ti daje tvoj soc.gin.


Znam, ali kako da je izmolim da mi odobri? :Rolling Eyes: 
Jer svi pacijenti imaju pravo na putni trošak jedino u slučaju da u mjestu prebivališta nema mpo, tj. imamo putni trošako do prve sljedeće bolnice koja radi mpo...
e sad, ja danas idem po uputnice za hormona za ZG, pa bih probala da je namolim da putni trošak... da li si ga Ljube ti dobila? U Vž ima mpo ili nema?

----------


## laky

> ima li tko od cura 7.7 na V.V (utorak)


ima li koga???

----------


## saan

MB21... Probaj ju pitati ali nevjerujem da ce ti dati putni nalog bez da ti je mpo koji je u tvom gradu napisao npr. da ti oni nemogu pomoci te,da te, upucuje negdje dalje.  Ili probaj s onim da ces negdje dalje prije doci na red za postupak nego u tvom gradu. Mislim da bi to najprije upalilo.
Sretnooo

----------


## MB21

> MB21... Probaj ju pitati ali nevjerujem da ce ti dati putni nalog bez da ti je mpo koji je u tvom gradu napisao npr. da ti oni nemogu pomoci te,da te, upucuje negdje dalje.  Ili probaj s onim da ces negdje dalje prije doci na red za postupak nego u tvom gradu. Mislim da bi to najprije upalilo.
> Sretnooo




da, i ja mislim da bi to MOŽDA jedino upalilo... Probat ću danas, mada nemam previše očekivanja.

Hvala saan

----------


## saan

Javi sta kaze, bas me zanima... Nazalost jako rijetko se pisu putni nalozi. Znam jednu koja je pravnica pa je izvadila sve zive zakone po kojima je doslovno natjerala da joj se sve napise i dobila je ali to je prekomplicirano za nas laike

----------


## MB21

> Javi sta kaze, bas me zanima... Nazalost jako rijetko se pisu putni nalozi. Znam jednu koja je pravnica pa je izvadila sve zive zakone po kojima je doslovno natjerala da joj se sve napise i dobila je ali to je prekomplicirano za nas laike


hoću... da ona ako odluči da neće da ima posla s tom, neće miu dati da joj ne znam koji članak iz zakona stavim pod nos. ima pravo, no evo nadam se da će htjeti....

----------


## tanatana

MB21, nema MPO u Varaždinu.
Ja sam dobila putni nalog bez problema... zapravo nisam ga uopće ni tražila jer nisam znala. Sestra mi ga je sama dala i rekla da imam pravo na to i neka iskoristim.

----------


## miuta821

> cure da li je kojoj odobren putni trošak do ZG, koje niste odande? I kako ste ga dobile?
> 
> hvala Vam


Ja dobijem od gin soc.bez problema i u zg samo potvrde i to je to.

----------


## MB21

> Ja dobijem od gin soc.bez problema i u zg samo potvrde i to je to.




znači nemaš bližu bolnicu od Zg gdje ima mpo ili ima?

----------


## ljube555

Ja nemam u varazdinu mpo i sestra mi sama pitala dal hocu putni nalog

----------


## zdravka82

MB21 ja sam iz Vinkovaca i meni je moja soc.gin. rekla da nemam pravo na putni nalog, jer u Osijeku imamo kliniku koja se bavi MPO...

----------


## Mimi25

MB21 ni ja nemam pravo na putni nalog,ja sam iz Vu.

Danas sam podigla svoju uputnicu za heparin  :Smile:   to sam rijesila,jos samo da obavim pretrage koje moram prije postupka.Cekam da dodje muzeva polica dopunskog osiguranja.
Sestra mi je izdala D1 uputnicu za postupak,hm sad ne znam jel ce mi vrijedit za postupak koji je pocetkom 9 mj. jer znam da se moram naruciti u roku 30 dana,a da ona vrijedi 365 dana.Kako da se narucim kad ne znam tocan datum menge i rekla mi je da ju nazovem 1 dc,hocu morat novu vadit ili samo da odem krajem 8 mj.da mi prepravi datum za svaki slucaj.

Cure koje ste frisko bile na VV jel znate kad krece godisnji tamo ?
Dali radi lab.kad su oni na godisnjem ?

----------


## ljube555

Mislim da krenu na kraju sedmog mjeseca

----------


## MB21

> MB21 ni ja nemam pravo na putni nalog,ja sam iz Vu.
> 
> Danas sam podigla svoju uputnicu za heparin   to sam rijesila,jos samo da obavim pretrage koje moram prije postupka.Cekam da dodje muzeva polica dopunskog osiguranja.
> Sestra mi je izdala D1 uputnicu za postupak,hm sad ne znam jel ce mi vrijedit za postupak koji je pocetkom 9 mj. jer znam da se moram naruciti u roku 30 dana,a da ona vrijedi 365 dana.Kako da se narucim kad ne znam tocan datum menge i rekla mi je da ju nazovem 1 dc,hocu morat novu vadit ili samo da odem krajem 8 mj.da mi prepravi datum za svaki slucaj.
> 
> Cure koje ste frisko bile na VV jel znate kad krece godisnji tamo ?
> Dali radi lab.kad su oni na godisnjem ?


evo da se javim, nisam dobila putni nalog jer nemam pravo. Pokušala sam izmoliti da mi napiše preporuku zbog liste čekanja(po zakonu tada bih imala pravo, ako u bližoj bolnici je duža lista čekanja) ali nije mi uspjelo. No dobro, ako će svo zlo biti u tome, neka.

Mimi morat ćeš produžiti uputnicu za 9.mjesec, to samo odneses tu koju si dobila i sestra ti promijeni datum.

----------


## Mimi25

> Mislim da krenu na kraju sedmog mjeseca



Ljube555 jel radi lab.onda ? Oko 17 mm treba dobot policu,pa da ako nece radit odem ranije i platim radje ako treba nego da poljubim vrata.

MB21 budem osla produziti tamo negdje oko 20.08 onda i super.Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 jel radi lab.onda ? Oko 17 mm treba dobot policu,pa da ako nece radit odem ranije i platim radje ako treba nego da poljubim vrata.
> 
> MB21 budem osla produziti tamo negdje oko 20.08 onda i super.Hvala


Ja mislim da radi.... Naz.njih gore i pitaj

----------


## 1 zelja

Cure ja sad nista ne kuzim kad su na GO. U 6.mj sam bila na dogovoru za postupak u 7.mj (m mi treba doci oko 10.7.), i rekla mi dr da su gore do kraja 7.mj. 
Nadam se da mi nece propasti ovaj postupak radi loseg dogovora...

----------


## laky

S GO se vraćaju 24.7 a kad idu ne znam

----------


## nonek

> S GO se vraćaju 24.7 a kad idu ne znam



meni je doktorica rekla da se vraćaju 24.08.

----------


## 1 zelja

Zvala sam ih i otkantali me. Danas primaju zadnje pacijente za postupke u 7.mj.
Uzasno sam ljuta na njih, i mislim da se selim od njih.

----------


## miuta821

> Zvala sam ih i otkantali me. Danas primaju zadnje pacijente za postupke u 7.mj.
> Uzasno sam ljuta na njih, i mislim da se selim od njih.


O draga bas mi je zao sta moras cekati!

----------


## MB21

> Zvala sam ih i otkantali me. Danas primaju zadnje pacijente za postupke u 7.mj.
> Uzasno sam ljuta na njih, i mislim da se selim od njih.




Žao mi je žalja, moraš čekati 9. mjesec? A šta je s nama koji ćemo samo vaditi hormone i dati m spermiogram, hoće nas htjeti naručiti? Ja čekam 1 dc da se naručim za 3 dc

----------


## Mimi25

Meni je isto rekla da se vraca zadnji tjedan u 8 mj. i da se tako i javim.

1 zelja zao mi je sta te nece uzeti u postupak, ali ne brini brzo ce proci ovaj 7 mj.

MB21 kad trebas dobiti  ?  Ako im je GO do 24.08 ,vjerujem da idu isto tako oko 24.07.

----------


## sabu

[QUOTE=1 zelja;2786956]Zvala sam ih i otkantali me. Danas primaju zadnje pacijente za postupke u 7.mj.
Uzasno sam ljuta na njih, i mislim da se selim od njih.[/QUO


I mene su odbili.
U 6 mj.odgođen postupak zbog cisti i dr. mi rekla nek dođem u 7 mj.kao budemo stigli obavit sve do godišnjeg.
Jako sam ljuta i najgore mi što mm ide u 8 mj. ide van radit.

Može mi netko reći kako ide gore sa zamrzavanjem sperme,znam da moramo to sami platit nego,treba li uputnica ili kako to ide ako može?

----------


## bubekica

Pretpostavljam da su 7.mj zauzeti hep pozitivnim pacijentima, znam da to uvijek bude natezanje dal ce ih biti do zadnjeg trena.
Sve ostalo sto ne podrazumijeva punkciju mislim da cete moci obaviti najnormalnije do kraja 7.mj.

Mi smo sjeme smrzavali na vlastiti zahtjev, na uputnicu opce prakse, 800kn nas je to kostalo.

----------


## MB21

> Meni je isto rekla da se vraca zadnji tjedan u 8 mj. i da se tako i javim.
> 
> 1 zelja zao mi je sta te nece uzeti u postupak, ali ne brini brzo ce proci ovaj 7 mj.
> 
> MB21 kad trebas dobiti  ?  Ako im je GO do 24.08 ,vjerujem da idu isto tako oko 24.07.




pa mimi dans očekujem da ću dobiti, inače nekada i zna zakasniti dan-dva. Nadam se da će me uzeti

----------


## MB21

[QUOTE=sabu;2787217]


> Zvala sam ih i otkantali me. Danas primaju zadnje pacijente za postupke u 7.mj.
> Uzasno sam ljuta na njih, i mislim da se selim od njih.[/QUO
> 
> 
> I mene su odbili.
> U 6 mj.odgođen postupak zbog cisti i dr. mi rekla nek dođem u 7 mj.kao budemo stigli obavit sve do godišnjeg.
> Jako sam ljuta i najgore mi što mm ide u 8 mj. ide van radit.
> 
> Može mi netko reći kako ide gore sa zamrzavanjem sperme,znam da moramo to sami platit nego,treba li uputnica ili kako to ide ako može?



Mi smo zamrzavali sjeme ali nismo platili jer je dr androlog preporučio zamrzavanje zbog mogućeg tumora mm, došli s uputnicom A1, i to je to. Zato isto zoveš gore ali nisu nas naručili nego dodješ nakon 5 dana apstinencije, jedino nazoveš da vidiš da li je dr Peroš gore.
Tako je bar meni rekla sestra. Mi imamo 5 slamki zamrznutih

----------


## sabu

Kod nas će biti kriopohrana na naš zahtjev pa pretpostavljam da ide o našem trošku..


Bubekice,znam za hep. pacijentice ali dr. mi rekla da budu i ostale primali.

----------


## Mimi25

MB21  :Very Happy:  Onda si bez brige  :Smile:  rade sigurno .Sretnoo !

----------


## MB21

> MB21  Onda si bez brige  rade sigurno .Sretnoo !



daj Bože....hvala ,mimi  :Kiss:

----------


## Larina

Evo mi bili.. izvadila hormone, muz sgram i rekla dr da dodjem u 9 mj od 1 do 3 dana ciklusa sa uputnicom D1. Kada onda to trebam zvat? Jel par dana prije m ili tek kad dobijem?

----------


## miuta821

> Evo mi bili.. izvadila hormone, muz sgram i rekla dr da dodjem u 9 mj od 1 do 3 dana ciklusa sa uputnicom D1. Kada onda to trebam zvat? Jel par dana prije m ili tek kad dobijem?


1 dan zoves i 3 dan ides

----------


## Larina

A sta znaci ta uputnica D1?

----------


## bubekica

> A sta znaci ta uputnica D1?


To je uputnica za postupak.

----------


## Larina

A i pretpostavljala sam al malo mi bilo cudno s obzirom da sam tek izvadila hormone i nisu mi jos gotovi nalazi, pa da vec traze tu uputnicu.. mislim super, samo me iznenadilo

----------


## bubekica

> A i pretpostavljala sam al malo mi bilo cudno s obzirom da sam tek izvadila hormone i nisu mi jos gotovi nalazi, pa da vec traze tu uputnicu.. mislim super, samo me iznenadilo


Docekat ce te kad dodjes iduci put pa cete po njima odrediti terapiju.
Sretno!

----------


## Larina

Super.. hvala vam puno..

----------


## 1 zelja

> Žao mi je žalja, moraš čekati 9. mjesec? A šta je s nama koji ćemo samo vaditi hormone i dati m spermiogram, hoće nas htjeti naručiti? Ja čekam 1 dc da se naručim za 3 dc


Da, 9.mj. Primit ce vas za obavljanje pretraga, problem smo mi s cijelim postupkom, nas ne stignu odraditi. Jucer sam pola dana plakala jer su me odbili. Znam da se radi o 2 mj razmaka, ali toliko se nadas tom iducem pokusaju, sve podredis tome, isplaniras, i onda pljas. I sad ce ispast da cu u godini dana odraditi samo 2 postupka. Da su bar rekli da ne znaju ili da nije sigurno. To nase zdravstvo je zivi kaos.

----------


## MB21

Cure moze li mi koja reci kada se ultrazvukom moze potvrditi trudnoca? Mislim, kada npr. Od zaceca iliti transfera 
moze da se vidi na uzv?

----------


## bubekica

> Cure moze li mi koja reci kada se ultrazvukom moze potvrditi trudnoca? Mislim, kada npr. Od zaceca iliti transfera 
> moze da se vidi na uzv?


Kada beta prijedje 1000-1500 na uzv bi trebala biti vidljiva gestacijska vrecica. To bude cca 3 tjedna od ovilacije (5tt).

----------


## MB21

> Kada beta prijedje 1000-1500 na uzv bi trebala biti vidljiva gestacijska vrecica. To bude cca 3 tjedna od ovilacije (5tt).



Hvala bubekica, ti si kao google:D

----------


## Mimi25

MB21 jesi vadila hormone ?

----------


## MB21

> MB21 jesi vadila hormone ?


Mimi nisam jer mi kasni m, pa se odužilo. Tako sam i prošli put čekala da se naručim za pp, pa valjda od uzbuđenja kasnilo 6 dana....
 :Grin:

----------


## tanatana

Sabu, mi smo isto zamrznuli spermu jer mm radi vani. Evo mog iskustva s tim.
Uspjela sam dobiti tu jednu jajnu stanicu i kada se nije oplodila biologica mi je rekla da je moguće i radi spermića, da oni dožive šok prilikom odmrzavanja itd.
Naravno, 5 puta prije kada sam ispitivala koliko to utječe na kvalitetu iz odgovora sam uspjela samo isčitati da će ih nešto umrijeti prilikom odmrzavanja, a to mi nije bio problem s obzirom da radimo ICSI pa mi treba samo jedan.
Kad se jajna stanica nije oplodila, onda je odjednom smrznuta sperma bila problem.
Sad više nećemo koristiti smrznutu i mm će uzimati godišnji taj dan. Sretni smo što mu u firmi zaista idu na ruku u vezi toga.

----------


## Mimi25

Znaci sad ti kasni nekih 5 dana,mozda si trudna ? Jesi radila test  :Smile:  ?
To bi bilo stvarno divno.Ja isto jos nisam osla na VV radit inzulin,spermio itd.MM jos nije dobio dopunsko tj.karticu.
Valjda cemo stici dok ne odu na godisnji...ako ne,nema veze mogu u 8 mj.to napravit kada se vrate, sestra mi rekla da kad se udjes u sistem nalazi budu gotovi isti dan.
Ja se ne moram narucivati,rekla da samo dodjem i njoj donesem uputnicu.

----------


## MB21

> Znaci sad ti kasni nekih 5 dana,mozda si trudna ? Jesi radila test  ?
> To bi bilo stvarno divno.Ja isto jos nisam osla na VV radit inzulin,spermio itd.MM jos nije dobio dopunsko tj.karticu.
> Valjda cemo stici dok ne odu na godisnji...ako ne,nema veze mogu u 8 mj.to napravit kada se vrate, sestra mi rekla da kad se udjes u sistem nalazi budu gotovi isti dan.
> Ja se ne moram narucivati,rekla da samo dodjem i njoj donesem uputnicu.


A jel ti rekla kada da dođeš, ujutro odmah jel? da ne bi poslije bilo zabune.
Ma da, to bi bilo.... ne smijem ni misliti. čekat ću još do kraja tjedna pa ću vidjeti. A nije mi prvi put da kasni, pa..

----------


## žužy

> Znaci sad ti kasni nekih 5 dana,mozda si trudna ? Jesi radila test  ?
> To bi bilo stvarno divno.Ja isto jos nisam osla na VV radit inzulin,spermio itd.MM jos nije dobio dopunsko tj.karticu.
> Valjda cemo stici dok ne odu na godisnji...ako ne,nema veze mogu u 8 mj.to napravit kada se vrate, sestra mi rekla da kad se udjes u sistem nalazi budu gotovi isti dan.
> Ja se ne moram narucivati,rekla da samo dodjem i njoj donesem uputnicu.


Mimi,ali netreba ti dopunsko za te pretrage. Ti dobiješ uputnicu sa šifrom ženke neplodnosti a TM sa šifrom muške neplodnosti i na temelju toga ste oslobođeni plačanja ičega.

----------


## Mimi25

> A jel ti rekla kada da dođeš, ujutro odmah jel? da ne bi poslije bilo zabune.
> Ma da, to bi bilo.... ne smijem ni misliti. čekat ću još do kraja tjedna pa ću vidjeti. A nije mi prvi put da kasni, pa..


Da od 8h ujutro mi je rekla da dodjem jer nije oviso o DC  :Wink:   ...obavezno javi razvoj situacije  :Smile: 




> Mimi,ali netreba ti dopunsko za te pretrage. Ti dobiješ uputnicu sa šifrom ženke neplodnosti a TM sa šifrom muške neplodnosti i na temelju toga ste oslobođeni plačanja ičega.


Za svaki sl.sam ju izvadila jer tipa kariogram kosta bez dopunskog 800 kn ...najvise zbog toga sam izvadila.Na uputnicama nam pise A3  sifra je 49 tamo gore u kucicu za oslobadjanje i sifra dijagnoze N46 kod mm,a mene isto 49 gore,a dijagnoza N97.9. Znam da ja nista ne placam sigurno,a i imam dopunsko.

Ima kakvih novosti sa brda ?

----------


## Prozerpina

Bio bi red da prijavim svoj +, pa betu 14dnt 1308, pa 16 dnt 3350. Imamo 2 GV sa pravilnim žumanjčanim vrećicama. Moje sreće najveće!!!! Sutra idemo na pregled na VV i nadam se da budemo čuli 2 jaka srčeka...
Na sto sam muka jer već nekoliko dana imam smeđi iscjedak, danas je bilo i svježe krvi. Nije puno, ali stalno curka. Dr je povečala dozu utrogestana i na UZV je bilo sve u redu, pa se nadam da će biti i dalje. Sutra ćemo vidjeti  :fige:

----------


## miuta821

Prozerpina cestitam i neka bude sve ok do kraja

----------


## bubekica

Prozerpina prelijepo,cestitam!!!

----------


## antony34

Draga. Ljube cestitam ti od srca :Wink:

----------


## miuta821

Cure moja beta 0 .nemam rijeci

----------


## Mimi25

*Prozerpina* prelijepo,blizanci <3 cestitam !!!

*minuta821*  :Sad:  zao mi je draga i od srca ti zelim da iduci put ugledas svoju beticu.

----------


## marincezg

> Da, 9.mj. Primit ce vas za obavljanje pretraga, problem smo mi s cijelim postupkom, nas ne stignu odraditi. Jucer sam pola dana plakala jer su me odbili. Znam da se radi o 2 mj razmaka, ali toliko se nadas tom iducem pokusaju, sve podredis tome, isplaniras, i onda pljas. I sad ce ispast da cu u godini dana odraditi samo 2 postupka. Da su bar rekli da ne znaju ili da nije sigurno. To nase zdravstvo je zivi kaos.


draga zelja,  znam kako se osjecas i znam jako dobro kako ti je ali nemoj previse planirati....
najbolje bi bilo da se opustis /opustite koliko je moguce i polako korak po korak.....
zelim ti svu srecu i također ostalim curkama ....
pozzzz....

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, kakva je situacija na VV što se tiče čekanja - kad se obavljaju folikulometrije, čeka li se dugo? Općenito čekanje za (polu)stimulirani postupak i sl?

----------


## MB21

Evo da i ja javim svoju situaciju. Dok sam cekala m da se narucim za vadjenje hormona m je kasnila i ja napravim test- cudo, pozitivan. Narucim se za srijedu kod dr da mi potvrdi trudnocu i jutros prokrvarim, dosta. Beta tek 289.1 ali gv se malo vidi. Posto se prije bete od 1000 ona u pravilz ne vidi, vjerovatno je beta i bila veca i pocela je padati. Trenutno pijem duphastone i cekam srijedu da ponovim betu pa cemo vidjeti. Strah me.

----------


## bubekica

> Cure, kakva je situacija na VV što se tiče čekanja - kad se obavljaju folikulometrije, čeka li se dugo? Općenito čekanje za (polu)stimulirani postupak i sl?


Na vv u principu nema polustimuliranih postupaka.
Pod prirodnjak rade klomifenski ili ide puna stimulacija.
Cim obavis potrebne pretrage, startas s postupkom, to je cca 2-3mj od prvog pregleda, ako nema nekih zavrzlama.
Folikulometrije su ujutro, od pol 8,8 pa dok ne krene sala u 9, pol 10. 
A da se ceka opcenito, ceka se, i po 3-4 sata za prvi pregled ili pregled 3dc za kretanje u postupak.

----------


## bubekica

> Evo da i ja javim svoju situaciju. Dok sam cekala m da se narucim za vadjenje hormona m je kasnila i ja napravim test- cudo, pozitivan. Narucim se za srijedu kod dr da mi potvrdi trudnocu i jutros prokrvarim, dosta. Beta tek 289.1 ali gv se malo vidi. Posto se prije bete od 1000 ona u pravilz ne vidi, vjerovatno je beta i bila veca i pocela je padati. Trenutno pijem duphastone i cekam srijedu da ponovim betu pa cemo vidjeti. Strah me.


Ufff strpljivo do srijede  :fige: 
Grlim...

----------


## MB21

> Ufff strpljivo do srijede 
> Grlim...


Hvala od srca bubekica. Molim sve cure sa slcnim iskustvima, tj niskom betom da kazu sta da ocekujem. Vec sam imala jedan spontani prije 8 godina, od tada ovo je prvi put da se nesto dogadja, i opet ovako...

----------


## bubekica

Javi se na odbrojavanje, tamo je vjerojatnije da ce ti se netko javiti.

----------


## tanatana

MB21  :fige:

----------


## Mimi25

> Cure, kakva je situacija na VV što se tiče čekanja - kad se obavljaju folikulometrije, čeka li se dugo? Općenito čekanje za (polu)stimulirani postupak i sl?


Pozz,ja nisam dugo cekala prije negoli sam isla na prvi pregled napravila sam hormone,briseve i papu .Narucila se prvi DC na pregled i isla 10DC,odmah dogovorili postupak za 9 mj.( vjerovatno bi bilo i prije da ne idu na godisnji )Nesto sitno pretraga moram izvadit u medjuvremenu i to je to.Za prvi pregled sam cekala oko 2-3 sata,to se ceka dosta ali dojes iza 11h pa krace cekas.




> Evo da i ja javim svoju situaciju. Dok sam cekala m da se narucim za vadjenje hormona m je kasnila i ja napravim test- cudo, pozitivan. Narucim se za srijedu kod dr da mi potvrdi trudnocu i jutros prokrvarim, dosta. Beta tek 289.1 ali gv se malo vidi. Posto se prije bete od 1000 ona u pravilz ne vidi, vjerovatno je beta i bila veca i pocela je padati. Trenutno pijem duphastone i cekam srijedu da ponovim betu pa cemo vidjeti. Strah me.


Namirisala sam te jos davno ,sjecas se da sam ti bila rekla da radis test.Sve sta ti u ovom trenutku mogu reci da se opustis i da ne mislis na lose.Ne mozes utjecati na razvoj dogadanja,zato miruj.Jedna beta ne znaci nista,osim da si trudna..tek nakon tri vadjenja se moze reci otprilike dali trudnova ide u dobrom smjeru.




> Hvala od srca bubekica. Molim sve cure sa slcnim iskustvima, tj niskom betom da kazu sta da ocekujem. Vec sam imala jedan spontani prije 8 godina, od tada ovo je prvi put da se nesto dogadja, i opet ovako...


Draga,svaka trudnoca je zasebna imala sam ih sa betom 1000 na dan ocekivane i sa 50,sve ovisi kada je bila implatacija,prvo se dupla svakih 48 sati..onda 72.Razmisljaj pozitivno i sve ce biti uredu  :Kiss:

----------


## MB21

> Pozz,ja nisam dugo cekala prije negoli sam isla na prvi pregled napravila sam hormone,briseve i papu .Narucila se prvi DC na pregled i isla 10DC,odmah dogovorili postupak za 9 mj.( vjerovatno bi bilo i prije da ne idu na godisnji )Nesto sitno pretraga moram izvadit u medjuvremenu i to je to.Za prvi pregled sam cekala oko 2-3 sata,to se ceka dosta ali dojes iza 11h pa krace cekas.
> 
> 
> 
> Namirisala sam te jos davno ,sjecas se da sam ti bila rekla da radis test.Sve sta ti u ovom trenutku mogu reci da se opustis i da ne mislis na lose.Ne mozes utjecati na razvoj dogadanja,zato miruj.Jedna beta ne znaci nista,osim da si trudna..tek nakon tri vadjenja se moze reci otprilike dali trudnova ide u dobrom smjeru.
> 
> 
> 
> Draga,svaka trudnoca je zasebna imala sam ih sa betom 1000 na dan ocekivane i sa 50,sve ovisi kada je bila implatacija,prvo se dupla svakih 48 sati..onda 72.Razmisljaj pozitivno i sve ce biti uredu


Jesi mimi. Naravno da me strah ali pokusavam misliti pozitivno. Malo sam skepticna i zbog bete i gv i krvarenja... Nista mi ne ide u prilog. Toliko sam ovo cekala i sad...

----------


## Mimi25

MB21 totalno te razumijem,svaku dosadasnju trudnocu sam krvarila.Ponekad i toliko jako da sam mislila da je sve gotovo,ali ostalo je.
Bilo je hematoma,krvarenja koja su trajala po 20 dana i sa dufastonima nije prestajalo.
Samo sam ti htijela reci da bez obzira na krvarenje,sve moze biti dobro.Budi jaka koliko god mozes i usredoci se na mrvicu  :Smile:  
Vidjet ces da ce u srijedu beta narast i sve biti uredu...

Vidjela sam da ljubee55 napreduje sa betom ,pa joj cestitam  :Kiss: 
Dali je jos koja skoro bila na brdu ? Ima li guzve ??

----------


## 123beba

ja sam bila jučer na transferu i kad sam došla više nije bilo nikoga osim nas dvije koje smo imale transfer... Baš se vidi da je vrijeme godišnjih... Jučer je tamo bila samo dr. Pavan-Jukić

----------


## ljube555

dragi cure pomagajte, danas opet taj iscjedak rozi , i dosta sam strahu. isla sam kod svog gin.i on izracunao danas 5tt, ali na ultrazvuku ne vidi odkud ide taj rozi iscjedak ali ne vidi ni gestacijsku kao da nista nema..... pa mi kaze mozda to jos jako rano posto mpo trudnoca i prirodna trodnoca dvje razlicite stvari..... strahu sam jako ne valjda nista od trudnoci..... ali opet na osnovi cega bi beta lijepo duplala se svaka 48 sata.... pomogajte tko ima sa time iskustva ili nesto zna o tome..... zahvaljujem u napred

----------


## miuta821

> ja sam bila jučer na transferu i kad sam došla više nije bilo nikoga osim nas dvije koje smo imale transfer... Baš se vidi da je vrijeme godišnjih... Jučer je tamo bila samo dr. Pavan-Jukić


Sretno draga i ja kad sam bila isto samo dvije bile na et

----------


## 123beba

Ljube, po čemu to je mpo trudnoća i prirodna trudnoća različita stvar? Ne razumijem što je dr. htio reći sa tim... Kako si ti sada?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, po čemu to je mpo trudnoća i prirodna trudnoća različita stvar? Ne razumijem što je dr. htio reći sa tim... Kako si ti sada?



Vjeruj mi neznam ni ja kaj mislio sa time.. Inaci uzasni gin pa ne obaziram se previse na njega i zato sam isla na hitnu jucer i danas vaditi betu. Dobro sam i hvala na pitanju

----------


## MB21

Beta danas 71.1. Vrecica izasla sama s krvarenjem

----------


## ljube555

Opet iscjedak i danas 

Ali beta rasti u pon.bila 1572,50  a danas 3223,37

----------


## bubekica

> Beta danas 71.1. Vrecica izasla sama s krvarenjem


zao mi je jako  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## tanatana

MB21, i meni je žao  :Sad:

----------


## 123beba

MB  :Sad:  jako mi je žao...

----------


## Mimi25

*MB21*  :Sad:   draga ,zao mi je.Znam da ti je sada tesko,ali nemoj odustati.

*Ljube555* beta ti se jako lijepo dupla,da nesto nije uredu vec bi pokazala.Imala sam vm i tada je beta stalno ista bila( od 94-100 svaki dan sam vadila)
onda kad nesto nije bilo uredu nebi se duplala vec po pola i onda smanjila.
Dali pijes dufaston ili tako nesto da zaustavi taj iscjedak,ja mislim da su to kapilare sitne koje puknu dok se maternica priprema.
Kako se ovako osjecas ,imas li kakve simptome ??

----------


## iva777

> Beta danas 71.1. Vrecica izasla sama s krvarenjem


Mb21 zao mi jako ! Drzi se !

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MB21

Hvala vam cure od srca.

----------


## MB21

> *MB21*   draga ,zao mi je.Znam da ti je sada tesko,ali nemoj odustati.
> 
> *Ljube555* beta ti se jako lijepo dupla,da nesto nije uredu vec bi pokazala.Imala sam vm i tada je beta stalno ista bila( od 94-100 svaki dan sam 
> vadila)
> onda kad nesto nije bilo uredu nebi se duplala vec po pola i onda smanjila.
> Dali pijes dufaston ili tako nesto da zaustavi taj iscjedak,ja mislim da su to kapilare sitne koje puknu dok se maternica priprema.
> Kako se ovako osjecas ,imas li kakve simptome ??





Mimi da li su ti ikada rekli koji je uzrok spontanih? Zasto ne mozes zadrzati trudnocu? Meni je ovo drugi spontani, brinem se da je u meni negdje problem.

----------


## 1 zelja

> draga zelja,  znam kako se osjecas i znam jako dobro kako ti je ali nemoj previse planirati....
> najbolje bi bilo da se opustis /opustite koliko je moguce i polako korak po korak.....
> zelim ti svu srecu i također ostalim curkama ....
> pozzzz....


Draga marincezg, hvala ti! Malo sam se bila makla s foruma; u medjuvremenu bila na konzultacijama na vinogradskoj i Sv Duhu.
Gledam tvoj potpis, i jako mi je zao. ipak se nadam da vasa prica nije gotova. neka vas Bog ispuni svojom snagom i blagoslovom.
Sretno! Pozz

----------


## 1 zelja

> draga zelja,  znam kako se osjecas i znam jako dobro kako ti je ali nemoj previse planirati....
> najbolje bi bilo da se opustis /opustite koliko je moguce i polako korak po korak.....
> zelim ti svu srecu i također ostalim curkama ....
> pozzzz....





> Beta danas 71.1. Vrecica izasla sama s krvarenjem


MB21 jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## tajcigb

Pozzz svima!
Evo i mene ponovno nakon više od 2 godine... 2/2013 prvi pokušaj ICSI kod dr Alebića...
Sada planiramo u drugi pokušaj.
Znači, trebamo friške nalaze pape, briseva, test sida i hepatitis. A suprug radi spermiogram kada i ja budem hormone, je li tako? pa onda slijedeći mj tek u postupak? Sve se zaboravilo od prošlog puta...

----------


## Mimi25

> Mimi da li su ti ikada rekli koji je uzrok spontanih? Zasto ne mozes zadrzati trudnocu? Meni je ovo drugi spontani, brinem se da je u meni negdje problem.


Iskreno ni oni samo nemaju pojma zasto se to dogadja,svako ima svoje misljenje.Moj imunitet je jako los,imam hashimoto,lupus i trombofiliju.Sve ovo utjece na trudnocu i njen pravilan razvoj.Do sada nikad nisam dobila terapiju za to,a dr.Jukic smatra da je neophodna  u mo slucaju tako da cu za sve dobit terapiju u ovom postupku i nadat se najboljem.Nemoj sebe kriviti za nista.Napravi sve moguce pretrage i znati ces nesto vise.Meni su dok nisam imala 5 ,stalno govorili "prirodna selekcija".




> Pozzz svima!
> Evo i mene ponovno nakon više od 2 godine... 2/2013 prvi pokušaj ICSI kod dr Alebića...
> Sada planiramo u drugi pokušaj.
> Znači, trebamo friške nalaze pape, briseva, test sida i hepatitis. A suprug radi spermiogram kada i ja budem hormone, je li tako? pa onda slijedeći mj tek u postupak? Sve se zaboravilo od prošlog puta...


Tako je sve to teba biti frisko i onad zoves 1 dc za dogvor oko pregleda,ako je sve ok i  nije guzva odma ides u postupak.Tako je sad meni bilo,ali ima iskusnijih cura koje ce te mozda bolje uputiti.Sretno !!

----------


## tajcigb

Znači, ja bih trebala uputnicu za pregled, a suprug za spermiogram? U biti bitno mi je znati da suprug ne mora se posebno naručivati za spermiogram, nego obavimo sve u istom danu i on i ja?

----------


## Zenii

> Znači, ja bih trebala uputnicu za pregled, a suprug za spermiogram? U biti bitno mi je znati da suprug ne mora se posebno naručivati za spermiogram, nego obavimo sve u istom danu i on i ja?


I mene zanima ovo sa spermiogramom, iako mislim da sam negdje ranije pročitala da se za sgram ne treba posebno naručivati već je dovoljno doći samo sa uputnicom

----------


## Mimi25

Ne treba se narucivati za spermiogram,samo dodjes sa uputnicom,a ako si vec bila na prvom pregledu i sve dogovorila onda ide i brze,odmah na redu i brzo nalazi gotovi .
Tako sam ja,imala sam nesto nalaza ali jos me poslala na vadjenje inzulina i mm na sgram,dosli sa uputnicama do sestre ona nas odvela svako di sta treba.

tajcibg  dobro si napisala  :Smile:  .

----------


## tajcigb

Hvala curke!  :Smile: 
Vjerojatno startamo u 9om mj. dok prikupim nalaze...
Sretno svima!

----------


## 123beba

moja beta je O pa moram samo javiti dr. kada se vrati sa GO... pa da ne tražim u postovima zna li mi tko napisati kad se vraća Pavan-Jukić sa GO?
i jedno tehničko pitanje... za ovaj FET sam dobila D1 uputnicu za koju mi je moja gin rekla da mi je to uputnica koja vrijedi za sve što mi treba idućih godinu dana. znači li to da za idući postupak ne moram ići po novu uputnicu već mi se sve vodi na ovoj postojećoj?

zna li tko, koliko dugo se mora čekati nakon FET-a za krenuti u novu stimulaciju i što sve ponovno moramo obavljati od pretraga? Za FET sam imala samo nove briseve, papu i TSH...

----------


## strijelac

Doktorica se vraća 17.8. sa godišnjeg

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam svaki put nosila novu d1, al znam da u zadnje vrijeme socijalci briju na tu spiku...
Za novu stimulaciju bitno je da brisevi i papa nisu stariji od godine dana i markeri od dvije godine.
Na stimulaciju mozes odmah.

----------


## 123beba

Pa kad sam prije mjesec dana bila po uputnicu dr mi je jedno 6 puta ponovila: to vam vrijedi godinu dana i u međuvremenu mi nemojte tražiti novu!

----------


## Mimi25

Meni su rekli na VV da svaki puta ide nova uputnica i nova ovjera kod biljeznika za svaki postupak.
Tako sam si i  zapisala ,ali u pravilu kad bi se gledalo trebala bi vrijediti.Svoju sam izvadila u 6 mj i sad krajem 7 kad sam bila na VV pitala sam sestru dali ce mi vrijediti za 9 mj i rekla je da hoce,a u pravilu nebi trebala sad ti znaj .Kad se sve mjenja iz dana u dan.

Dobila sam nalaze AMH mi je 9.2 pmol/L ( 0.5-52.5) iinzulin 236 pmol/L (21-174) glukoza 6.2 u gornjim granicama...sad i onaj slobodni testosteron sta je jako povisen..hm nadam se da mi zbog toga nece odgoditi postupak ? Jel zna tko sta ide u ovakvom sl. ??

----------


## strijelac

Moje iskustvo s uputnicama je slijedeće, za svaki novi postupak sam im donosila novu uputnicu D1, al zadnji put kad sam bila u postupku u 6 mjesecu moj gin mi je umjesto D1 dao uputnicu B1 a ja to nisam vidjela dok nisam došla u bolnicu. Tako da su mi tu B1 uputnicu vratili a primili su me u postupak po uputnici iz 2 mjeseca kad sam isto bila u postupku. Al taj dan 23.6. smo se javljali na prijemni šalter za upis a ne sestrama sa humane.

----------


## kristinica

Bog curke! Ja sam ovdje padobranac. Razmišljam o mpo u VV. Ako sam dobro 
Pročitala vaše postove, ta klinika traži da sama obavi neke pretrage, moje hormone i njegov sgram, ima li još nesta? Da ne obavljam neke stvari dva puta.
Budući ce me garant slatinskoj prvo na aih, nemam hsg pretragu, jel mora biti rendgenska, i da li oni to rade? Oprostite ako sam off topic..

----------


## bubekica

kristinica,
ukoliko se zelis lijeciti na vv ne moras nista napraviti osim naruciti se na prvi pregled. Tamo ce te uputiti sto i kako dalje. Unaprijed mozes napraviti papa test, cervikalne briseve i eventualno hormone, ali velika je vjerojatnost da ces neki hormon morati naknadno vaditi (npr amh kojeg socijalci ne daju tako lako bez preporuke mpo specijalista).
Na vv inzistiraju da hormoni i sgram budu radjeni kod njih. Sto se hsg-a tice, radi se na kb merkur, ciji je vv dio. Nazalost nisam sigurna jel rtg, vjerujem da ce netko znati vise.

----------


## kristinica

Hvala Bubekice !

----------


## ljube555

> Bog curke! Ja sam ovdje padobranac. Razmišljam o mpo u VV. Ako sam dobro 
> Pročitala vaše postove, ta klinika traži da sama obavi neke pretrage, moje hormone i njegov sgram, ima li još nesta? Da ne obavljam neke stvari dva puta.
> Budući ce me garant slatinskoj prvo na aih, nemam hsg pretragu, jel mora biti rendgenska, i da li oni to rade? Oprostite ako sam off topic..


Bokic... Ja sam odmah nosila sliku da mi je zacepljeni jajovode.... I pored toga imala nalaz papa, brisevi, krvna grupa samo moja  i markeri od ooba dvoje supruga i mene.... Drugi ciklus vadila kod njih hormone 3dc i muz spermogram i nakon toga ciklus isla u postupak ako bi bilo sve uredu... Jedino kaj ja imala cistu pA bio odgoden do iduceg ciklusa... Sretno

----------


## Mimi25

Bokic,znam da ovome nije mjesto tu ali ne znam di da pitam.Imam dogovoreni AIH za 9 mj,a mislim da sam trudna ( na testu slaba crtica) .Ponovit cu ga za dva dana,ali me zanima sta u tom slucaju.Dali ih zovem gore ? Kako cu do ljekova koje mi je doc rekla da ce mi prepisati zbog lupusa itd.Heparin imam,ali ovo drugo ne i ko za vraga jos mi je i ginic na godisnjem do 17.-og  :Sad:

----------


## antonija15

cure zna li koja kojeg datuma počimaju naručivati za nove postupke

----------


## laky

Ima li tko mail sestre Ivanke s VV imala i izgubila a trebam nešto poslati skenirani.može i na pp

----------


## kristinica

Hvala Ljube !

----------


## 123beba

Mimi držim fige za tamnu crtu. Hoćeš ici vaditi betu? Ne znam kako to ide sa lijekovima za lupus... No koliko brzo bi ih morala početi koristiti? Ako je baš tako hitno da ne čekaš 17. Možda otici do privatnika i sa povijesti bolesti u kojoj ti napiše što trebaš piti kupiti u ljekarni lijek... 

Što se tiče narucivanja, čim netko gore počne raditi moze se narucivati. Znači od 17.8. nadalje.

----------


## Mimi25

hvala na odgovoru,sutra cu vise znati pa cu moci reagirati.

----------


## MB21

> Bokic,znam da ovome nije mjesto tu ali ne znam di da pitam.Imam dogovoreni AIH za 9 mj,a mislim da sam trudna ( na testu slaba crtica) .Ponovit cu ga za dva dana,ali me zanima sta u tom slucaju.Dali ih zovem gore ? Kako cu do ljekova koje mi je doc rekla da ce mi prepisati zbog lupusa itd.Heparin imam,ali ovo drugo ne i ko za vraga jos mi je i ginic na godisnjem do 17.-og


Mimi, mislim da ne moram ni reci koliku ti srecu zelim. Nekako sam svoja iskustva prepoznala u tvojima, donekle. Javi ishod. A do tada, drzim fige.

----------


## Mimi25

hvala MB21 ,vidjet cemo sta ce biti.
Kako si ti ?

----------


## tajcigb

> cure zna li koja kojeg datuma počimaju naručivati za nove postupke


Meni je sestra rekla da se javim u 9om mjesecu za naručivanje...

----------


## Mimi25

Rade već od 17.og, ponedjeljka.Zadnji tjedan u 8 mj.je meni doktorica rekla da se javim.

MB21  i 123bebe da vam javim da sam trudna  :Wink:  pijem lijekove i mirujem,kontrola u ponedjeljak pa će vidjet dali će mi on vodit trudnoću ili u bolnici pošto spadam u rizične trudnoće.

SRETNO cure i hvala svima na savjetima, želim vam što prije da ostvarite i vi svoje trudnoće. 

Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## MB21

mimi...... ništa ne želim reći osim ČESTITAM ti .... Molim dragog Boga da sve bude ovoga puta u redu. Čuvaj se, svu sreću ti želim. 
Ja sam dobro, idem na pretrage TORCH i štitnjaču, pa ćemo vidjeti a nakon toga kod transfuziologa.... Javljaj se kako si i kako napreduje trudnoća   :Kiss:

----------


## matijas

Pozdrav, je li radi samo doktorica, je li prima i pacijente dr. Alebića?

----------


## Mimi25

MB21.. Hvala na lijepim željama.Upravo sam bila kod doktora i nije me pregledao, kaže rano je.Dao mi uputnicu za šećer da sutra izvadim i da prekosutra sa nalazima i D1 uputnicom se javim na VV.Da će oni bolje tamo znati sa mojom terapijom,sad Nezz kako to funkcionira.Dali se tamo može doći trudan?  Ako je prirodna trudnoća?  
Danas su trebali početi sa radom i nadam se da će sve biti ok dok stignem tamo.Imam inzulin i šećer poviseni i sad moram taj nalaz ponovit da me ne stave još i na inzulin. 

Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## antonija15

danas su počli raditi ali budući da im je prvi radni dan doktoricu su poslali na merkur,sutra bi se trebala vratiti na vv,ali ujutro moram nazvati da provjerim da li je gore

----------


## Mimi25

antonija hvala na obavjesti  :Smile:

----------


## antonija15

evo da vam javim novosti,doktorice nema čitav ovaj tjedan jer će biti na merkuru,tako mi je jutros rekla sestra tako da moj postupak odgođen za 9.mj.

----------


## MB21

> MB21.. Hvala na lijepim željama.Upravo sam bila kod doktora i nije me pregledao, kaže rano je.Dao mi uputnicu za šećer da sutra izvadim i da prekosutra sa nalazima i D1 uputnicom se javim na VV.Da će oni bolje tamo znati sa mojom terapijom,sad Nezz kako to funkcionira.Dali se tamo može doći trudan?  Ako je prirodna trudnoća?  
> Danas su trebali početi sa radom i nadam se da će sve biti ok dok stignem tamo.Imam inzulin i šećer poviseni i sad moram taj nalaz ponovit da me ne stave još i na inzulin. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk


Najbolje nazovi gore i objasni situaciju pa će te oni uputiti. Mada i ja mislim da je najbolje da ti oni daju terapiju, da je tvoj gin. znao odrediti terapiju do sada bi već bilo drugačije, uostalom, idemo na vv jer su stručniji nego ovdje. Sretno.

 :Love:

----------


## Mimi25

Nema smisla kad doktorice nema ovaj tjedan gore, ona me primila i odredila terapiju.Nazvat ću čisto da vidim jel mogu na Merkur kod nje  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MB21

Da li je koja od vas radila torch pretrage? Ja sam dobila nalaz pa mi nije jasan.

----------


## Mimi25

Ja jesam, ali nemoj se ni trudit shvatit ga.Doktor će ti objasniti sve  :Wink: 

Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MB21

> Ja jesam, ali nemoj se ni trudit shvatit ga.Doktor će ti objasniti sve 
> 
> Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk



Ma ok, samo kad negdje vidim pozitivno a onda nađem na forumima da je to ok, ništa mi nije jasno. I na ovom nalazu nema nalah herpesa, samo citomegalovirus, rubela i toxoplasma, a znam da mi je spominjala gin. da je to pretraga i na herpes...
Jel to sve bude na tom jednom nalazu ili trebam otići ponovo po drugi?!?

----------


## Mimi25

Meni je sve bilo na jednom nalazu 

Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## NinaDrv

Prošlo je 2,5 godine od mojeg zadnjeg postupka. Spremam se sredinom 10. mjeseca krenuti u novi. 
Trebam li još nešto osim friških nalaza PAPA testa, briseva i makera?

----------


## 123beba

Mislim da je za prvi dogovr to dovoljno, a dr. će ti ionako reći što još treba. Možeš nazvati gore i pitati još za svaki slučaj... Sretno!

----------


## kawanga

> Prošlo je 2,5 godine od mojeg zadnjeg postupka. Spremam se sredinom 10. mjeseca krenuti u novi. 
> Trebam li još nešto osim friških nalaza PAPA testa, briseva i makera?


trebaš ti i dragi u Petrovoj napraviti pretrage za hepatitis i hiv al to će ti doktorica dati spisak (taj nalaz vrijedi 2 godine). U Petrovu se ne trebaš naručiti i nalazi su gotovi za tjedan dana.

I curke, jel slijedeći tjedan doktorica u VV? ja sam jučer dobila i po tome bi trebala sutra ići gore i konačno krenuti u postupak.

----------


## antonija15

doktorica bi se sutra trebala vratiti,a budući da će ti biti 3. dan ciklusa samo se pojavi bez naručivanja

----------


## Mimi25

Ja sam u srijedu bila kod nje na Merkuru i rekla mi je da nazovem sestru sad u utorak ili srijedu i provjerim dali je na Vrhovcu ili Merkuru da nije sigurna di će biti jer imam pregled zakazan za četvrtak.Svakako nazovi i provjeri jer ionako ti se ne isplati doću prije 11 h.

Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kawanga

mislim da ću svakako biti gore u 8 ujutro. Ne želim propustiti još jedan ciklus....11 mjeseci čekanja mi je več previše. Jel još tko dolazi?

čestitke curkama sa puuuuuno betica!!!!

----------


## mirelaj

cure da li znate da li je ikoja zatrudnila ako muž ima dijagnozu oligoasthenoteratozoospermia ( bez postupka mpo, mislim na klasičan način )?

----------


## Mimi25

Svakako, razumijem  :Wink:  odi pa di god bila lovi ju.Sretno!! 

Mirelaj nebi znala,ja nalaz od mm nisam ni vidjela ali znam da sam sad trudna 6+3 prirodno, a trebala sam u postupak u 9 mj.

Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angel 1

> cure da li znate da li je ikoja zatrudnila ako muž ima dijagnozu oligoasthenoteratozoospermia ( bez postupka mpo, mislim na klasičan način )?


Evo ja jesam  :Smile:  
Mm ima bas tu dijagnozu i prvu curicu smo dobili iz 7.-og ivf-a , a onda sam nakon godinu i pol zatrudnila prirodno... Tak da sve je moguce jer je spermiogram jako promjenjiv ( znam i da dok smo isli na ivf-ove su rezultati uvijek bili drugačiji).. Sretno!

----------


## maca2

> cure da li znate da li je ikoja zatrudnila ako muž ima dijagnozu oligoasthenoteratozoospermia ( bez postupka mpo, mislim na klasičan način )?


MM ima takvu dijagnozu...imamo curicu iz 4.ICSI-ja, i ja sam 2 godine nakon toga ostala spontano trudna...nažalost nije dobro završilo (spontani u 8.tt), ali eto moguće je-čuda se događaju...

----------


## mirelaj

cure hvala vam na odgovoru. Mislila sam da je nemoguće s obzirom na tu dijagnozu. Prije dvije godine sam rodila blizance (IVF), a sad mi kasni par dana, psihički ne bi izdržala da idem u novi postupak za treće, a sad ste me jako razveselile

----------


## bubekica

mirelaj vibram na stotu!
OAT moze biti jako sarena dijagnoza, od blago losijeg spermiograma do potpune katastrofe kakva je kod nas - 1% pokretnih, 1% morfologija, a brojcanost varira.

----------


## kawanga

hi curke!
eto bila ja danas na brdu. dr. je gore i nije bilo gužve. uglavnom, opet ništa od postupka jer imam preveliku cistu pa moram na dupaston. 
sve u svemu dr. mi rekla da su mi šanse za trudnoću jako male jer sam praktički u predmenopauzi.....  :Crying or Very sad: 
naravno da me je skršilo i tek sad sam počela razmišljati koje opcije još postoje. jel tko zna kakva je situacija ići u postupak sa doniranom jajnom stanicom?

----------


## Šiškica

ja bi na tvom mjestu potražila i drugo mišljenje!!

----------


## Šiškica

i to kod privatnika, npr. dr. Radončić ili netko drugi!!

----------


## MB21

> hi curke!
> eto bila ja danas na brdu. dr. je gore i nije bilo gužve. uglavnom, opet ništa od postupka jer imam preveliku cistu pa moram na dupaston. 
> sve u svemu dr. mi rekla da su mi šanse za trudnoću jako male jer sam praktički u predmenopauzi..... 
> naravno da me je skršilo i tek sad sam počela razmišljati koje opcije još postoje. jel tko zna kakva je situacija ići u postupak sa doniranom jajnom stanicom?


pa koliko imaš godina? Žene su rađale i u 40-ima

----------


## kawanga

sad sam navršila 39 i več 2 godine obilazim doktore a na VV sam od 10/2014 i još nisam krenula u postupak jer je stalno nešto.... kao npr. sad cista koju moram tabletama rješiti i tak stalno ide mjesec za mjesecom.... hormoni su mi loši i imam samo 2% zaliha jajnih stanica. dr. je rekla da ćemo ići svakako u postupak al da su šanse jako male. Imam problema sa štitnjačom od 26-te prvo hiper 6 god. i sad sam hipo (ubili ju jodom) i izgleda da mi je štitnjaca potrošila zalihe. štitnjaču kontroliram i to je u granicama normale.
zakonski imam pravo do 42. god. na postupak preko HZZO-a al đaba mi to ako nemam stanica. zato me zanima da li je kod nas moguće ići u postupak sa doniranom stanicom i dal to pokriva HZZO.
i ima li tko kakav savjet, hrana, trave bilo kakva alternativa....?

----------


## Inesz

Kawanga,
u Hrvatskoj se, iako je zakonom dozvoljeno, ne obavljaju donacije jajnih stananica. Liječnici šalju neplodne parove na liječenje u inozemstvo, ali HZZO im za to liječenje pokriva samo manji dio troškova postupka. Tako npr. kod donacije jajnihh stanica cijena postupka je oko 5000-6000 eura, a Hrvatski zavod za javno zdravstvo za postupak refundira samo 1000 eura, ostali dio troška snose sami pacijenti.

Naši neplodni parovi koji za liječenje trebaju donaciju muških ili ženskih spolnih stanica na postupke idu u klinike u Republiku Češku. Ovdje je tema na kojoj se piše o postupcima u Češkoj:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83044-P...4%8CE%C5%A0KOJ

----------


## kawanga

Puuuno ti hvala Inesz!
još sam rastrešena pa ne znam od kuda da krenem sa istraživanjem. Puno si mi pomogla <3

----------


## Nadica

Kawanga...ako ti ikako mogu pomoći, javi se! Ja sam trenutno u postupku donacije oocita...Dođi na temu Potpomognuta u Češkoj...

----------


## Inesz

Kawanga,
znaš li kakvi su ti nalazi? Kolika je zaliha jajnih stanica (AMH), koliki je FSH, je li ti dr gledala antralne folikule?

U situaciji u kojoj se nalaziš, najvažnije je brzo djelovati. Ova godina koliko si na VV,  a niti jedan postupak nije obavljen, predstavlja ogroman izgubljeni period tvog fertilnog doba.
 :Sad: 

Kakvu stimulaciju dr predviđa, kad bi išla u postupak? Je li ti štitnjača pod kontrolom?

----------


## kawanga

Budem Nadica.
sutra krečem u izčitavanjem postova....danas mi je več puna glava i niš više ne stane  :cupakosu:

----------


## kawanga

> Kawanga,
> znaš li kakvi su ti nalazi? Kolika je zaliha jajnih stanica (AMH), koliki je FSH, je li ti dr gledala antralne folikule?
> 
> U situaciji u kojoj se nalaziš, najvažnije je brzo djelovati. Ova godina koliko si na VV,  a niti jedan postupak nije obavljen, predstavlja ogroman izgubljeni period tvog fertilnog doba.
> 
> 
> Kakvu stimulaciju dr predviđa, kad bi išla u postupak? Je li ti štitnjača pod kontrolom?


ja te nalaze niš ne kužim tak da jedino znam ono kaj mi je dr. objasnila. 
ovak je nalaz: FT 4,2 , ATG-CENTAU <15,0 , ATPO-CENTA 803 ,AMH_ACCESS 2,8, LH 10,3 (Faze MC sredina folik.faze 2,1-10,9 Sredina MC 19,2 - 103 Sredina luteal.faze 1,2 - 12,9 Postmenopauza 10,9 - 58,6) FSH 15,5  (Faze MC sredina folik.faze 3,9-8,8 Sredina MC 4,5 - 22,5 Sredina luteal.faze 1,8 - 5,1 Postmenopauza 16,7 - 114), T 1,5, E2 402, PRL 287, DHEAS 4,8, (S) SHBG 130,9, FAI 1,1.
TSH nisam napisala jer je tad bio loš al idem na kontrole u Vinogradsku pa su mi tam to sredili.
Dr. je rekla da idemo na IVF uz klomifen al da me neće nafilati sa hormonima da mi to ne naruši i ovako lošu sliku hormona.
To gubljenje vremena i mene izluđuje. Oni kažu pa to je slijedeći mjesec a svaki slijedeči mi nešto nađu što treba izregulirati. Zar me nije mogla još prije par mjeseci staviti na Dufaston pa bi do sad bila bez cista i spremna za postupak.
Još me danas pita kao jel sam radila PAPU jer mi je zadnji nalaz od 10 mj.....prije će mi nalazi zastariti nego što me pošalju na postupak. E, sad sa več i ljuta!

----------


## Inesz

Kawanga,
imaš li opciju otići na konzultacije negdje drugdje? Npr. kod privatnika? Čuti neko drugo mišljenje? Ja bih to svakako učinila na tvom mjestu.

----------


## kawanga

trenutno baš i ne, samo dragi radi....

----------


## kawanga

jel tko koristio MACU?

----------


## MB21

> jel tko koristio MACU?



od moje prijateljice muž, kažu da je jako dobra no oni na žalost još nemaju djece. znam da je dobar čaj vrkuta u kombinaciji sa maruljom. marulja je jako gorka ali zatvori nos :Smile: 
vrkutu sam i sama pila, regulirala mi je cikluse i nisu više tako bolne kao prije. pila sam je prvenstveno zbog toga. potraži na netu kako se piju u kombinaciji, imaš forume o tome koliko su učinkoviti čajevi. ukucaj vrkuta+marulja.
vrkuta je jako dobra za nas koje smo imale spontani jer obnavlja i sluznicu maternice, za žene u menopauzi... Progooglaj

----------


## tajcigb

Prikupljamo nalaze za drugi pokušaj u 9om mj., kad ono ureaplazma -jaoooo! Baš sad,luda sammm!  :Sad:

----------


## tajcigb

Cure, je li imala koja problem sa ureaplasmom? Moram li čekati uredan nalaz ili mogu i prije toga otići gore, jer svejedno prvi mj samo mi hormone vade i suprugu spermiogram... (trenutno smo na antibioticima, a za mj dana moram ponovno na kontrolni bris, a žao mi propustiti taj jedan mjesec)

----------


## kawanga

neće te pustiti u postupak sa ureaplazmom. večina žena ju ima, čak i trudnica, a da niti neznaju ali za postupak te traže da su svi nalazi uredni.
ja sam ju imala i mučila se 4 mj.da je se rješim. davali su nam neke antibiotike (npr. sumamed) koji nisu baš uspješni u rješavanju ureaplazme.
na kraju sam rekla dr. neka mi da najjači antibiotik i mislim da je to bio doksiciklin i sa njim smo se rješili. gadan je za želudac al je efikasan.
pridržavaj se uputa koje ti dr. kaže jer se ureaplazme dosta teško rješi.

----------


## bubekica

tajci,
ureaplazma je prepreka za postupak, ali ne za pripremu za isti.
Slobodno mozres rjesiti hormone i tm spermiogram.

Sretno!

----------


## tajcigb

> tajci,
> ureaplazma je prepreka za postupak, ali ne za pripremu za isti.
> Slobodno mozres rjesiti hormone i tm spermiogram.
> 
> Sretno!


Uljepšala si mi dan! Onda ipak idem u 9om na pripremu i ako kontrolni nalaz bude ok, idem u postupak u 10om, u suprotnom čekam dok se ne riješimo ureaplasme pa onda startamo  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> jel tko koristio MACU?


Dosta žena koristi razne biljne pripravke,i sama sam..no nebi ti preporučila išta od toga jer se ne smije koristiti paralelno sa hormonalnom terapijom/stimulacijom. Jedno poništava učinkovitost drugoga.
Jako mi je žao da vam sve to skupa dugo traje...vidim da ti je amh dosta nizak i pretpostavljam da ti je dr uz krvnu sliku gledala i zalihu js,pa je zato izjavila da ćete teže doči do trudnoče.
Ali moraš znati da ništa nije nemoguče,i jako ti držim fige da cista nestane i da potrefite dobru stimulaciju,i da uskoro vibramo za betu.
Ono što me kopka...napisala si da su ti štitnjaču uništili jodom. Kako to sa su ti ju u tako mladim godinama tretirali jodom? S njim obično idu kod žena koje su završile svoj reproduktivni život...i moguče da ti je zbilja sve ovo sad,posljedica tog liječenja.
 :fige:  i svu sreću ti želim!

----------


## kawanga

hvala Žuži!
našla sam za Macu da piše da nije preporučljiva za osobe koje imaju problema sa štitnjačom, tak da sam odustala od toga.
izjava dr. na nuklearnoj je bila da svima u hiperu radije preporuča jod prije nego se ide na operaciju....ma ne znam, uglavnom imam osjećaj da svi ti endokrinolozi rade ko na traci i da su me spačkali.
još ću si probati pomoći sa nekim medom (da očisti ciste) jer je mom dragom med sa orašatim voćem dosta pomogao za spermiogram.
uglavnom ne odustajem jer još nisam niti posteno krenula!  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

I ni čuti o odustajanju :pivo: 
Eto vidiš...nevjerojatno.
Primjer u Vž bolnici,mojoj kumi (starija žena) su štitnjaču zračili jodom uz objašnjenje da joj smiju zbog godina. Inače,ženama koje nisu rodile ili još planiraju roditi,ne dolazi u obzir.
Šta je tu je. Sad u boj sa svim raspoloživim sredstvima da se iz sveukupne situacije izvuče najbolje.

----------


## drzimfige

> hvala Žuži!
> našla sam za Macu da piše da nije preporučljiva za osobe koje imaju problema sa štitnjačom, tak da sam odustala od toga.
> izjava dr. na nuklearnoj je bila da svima u hiperu radije preporuča jod prije nego se ide na operaciju....ma ne znam, uglavnom imam osjećaj da svi ti endokrinolozi rade ko na traci i da su me spačkali.
> još ću si probati pomoći sa nekim medom (da očisti ciste) jer je mom dragom med sa orašatim voćem dosta pomogao za spermiogram.
> uglavnom ne odustajem jer još nisam niti posteno krenula!


kawanga, sad si me totalno isprepadala... ja sam nova i imaću 39 za par mjeseci i NIKAD još nisam nigdje ni bila vezano za MPO...

Dakle ženske pozdrav, nova sam  i spremam se sljedeći tjedan na VV (vidim na HZZO listi da se najmanje čeka) 
čitam vas već neko vrijeme, ali nisam uspjela iščitati - kojeg dr tamo predlažete (ako se uopće može birati)??? 

i jel treba MM isto uputnicu ako ide samnom ili je dovoljna moja? 

hvala na pomoći, nadam se da ću se brzo ufurati...

----------


## Mimi25

Dr.Jukić opet nema,sestre kažu da se zove prije odlaska na brdo.Mjenja ju ko stigne.

Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Šiškica

Ovo izgleda kao lagano gašenje VV-a!!!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Šiškica

tj. namjerno sabotiranje!!

----------


## antonija15

no divno,prošli ciklus nisam mogla u postupak jer su dr. poslai na merkur,sad ako je opet nebude :cupakosu:

----------


## maryann83

Pozdrav! Čitam kako nema dr na VV, a ja se spremam sutra tamo, nebi me ni cudilo da zatvore odjel...
Jel ima netko iskustva sa betahemolitickim streptokokom u brisu cerviksa?

----------


## maryann83

Pozdrav! Nova sam na forumu..čitam kako nema dr na VV, a ja se spremam sutra tamo. Trebala sam ići na drugi postupak AIH ,ali sad mi je u brisu nađen Beta hemolitički streptokok grupe B pa sam htjela vidjeti šta dalje. Ima li tko kakva iskustva s tim. Hvala!

----------


## Ajvi

Na brdu je očito neki opaki kuršlus i, kao što Šiškica kaže, čovjek stječe dojam da je namjerno jer nekome odgovara da se to tamo ugasi. Jer nije normalno da glavnog (jedinog?) liječnika s jednog takvog odjela vuku da pokrpa rupe negdje drugdje.
Kakva je sad uopće gore situacija? Jel osim doktorice radi još netko? Što je sa svima onima koji su uskakali nakon što je A. otišao (Podgajski, ona neka doktorica na f)? Trebala bih se javiti za dogovor i uopće ne znam što očekivati i kako se postaviti.
 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Ajvi

> kawanga, sad si me totalno isprepadala... ja sam nova i imaću 39 za par mjeseci i NIKAD još nisam nigdje ni bila vezano za MPO...
> 
> Dakle ženske pozdrav, nova sam  i spremam se sljedeći tjedan na VV (vidim na HZZO listi da se najmanje čeka) 
> čitam vas već neko vrijeme, ali nisam uspjela iščitati - kojeg dr tamo predlažete (ako se uopće može birati)??? 
> 
> i jel treba MM isto uputnicu ako ide samnom ili je dovoljna moja? 
> 
> hvala na pomoći, nadam se da ću se brzo ufurati...


*drzimfige*, dobrodošla! I ja sam započela s 38 i uz pomoć divnih ljudi ovdje brzo se ufurala, s tom razlikom što je VV očito tad bio u puno boljem stanju. Kao što možeš vidjeti iz mog prethodnog posta, ne znam što bih ti odgovorila glede preporuke liječnika.
Ako me pamćenje dobro služi, za prvi spermiogram TM treba imati uputnicu, jedino kad uđete u postupak sve će biti na tvoju.
Tebi i TM želim puno sreće na početku vašeg MPO puta i da nam se što prije preseliš na pdf Trudnoća!

----------


## antonija15

drzimfige uz tvoju uputnicu treba i suprug imati uputnicu za spermiogram,a kad kreneš u postupak d1 uputnica će ti biti za sve,prvi dan ciklusa nazovi gore da se naručiš pa će ti sestra sve objasniti

----------


## Mimi25

Slazem se da se nesto opako sprema na brdu,zasto malo malo nema doktorice niko nece da kaze.Pitala sam sestru kako da znam kad je gore i zasto je nema,klimnula je glavom irekla zovite dan ranije.Nije u Merkuru i to sam isla provjeriti prosli tj.u cetvrtak ,mozda prelazi prprivatno.Kako god bilo uzasno mi je zao vaa koje cekate na postupak i zahvaljujem Bogu svaki dan sta me postedio stresa kroz koji sad prolazite.Puno srece vam svima od srce zelim inadam se da ce doktorica biti ovaj tjedan na svom radnom mjestu

----------


## žužy

Doktorica Jukić se mislim vrača na vuk iduči tj.
Ali ne brinite se da ne radi nitko,uvijek je gore netko...ili dr Podgajski ili dr Fenzl ili dr Planinić.
I postupci se uredno obavljaju...osim ako je kome bitno baš da ide k dr Jukić,onda čekanje još jedan ciklus,ako vam 1. dc pada baš ovih dana.
Ali nebudete zakinute za ništa ako vas primi ijedan od ovih dr-a.

----------


## Mimi25

Friska informacija,sutra je dr.Jukic na klinici  :Smile:  
Sretnoo svima !

----------


## Inesz

> Doktorica Jukić se mislim vrača na vuk iduči tj.
> Ali ne brinite se da ne radi nitko,uvijek je gore netko...ili dr Podgajski ili dr Fenzl ili dr Planinić.
> I postupci se uredno obavljaju...osim ako je kome bitno baš da ide k dr Jukić,onda čekanje još jedan ciklus,ako vam 1. dc pada baš ovih dana.
> Ali nebudete zakinute za ništa ako vas primi ijedan od ovih dr-a.


Pitanje koje bih si postavila prije mpo postupka:
Koliko radnog iskustva u humanoj reprodukciji imaju liječnici Planinic, Fenzl i Podgajski?

----------


## drzimfige

> Pitanje koje bih si postavila prije mpo postupka:
> Koliko radnog iskustva u humanoj reprodukciji imaju liječnici Planinic, Fenzl i Podgajski?


Inesz, zar oni pojma nemaju?? Mislim, bitno mi je jer ja se spremam sljedeći 1dc na 1. pregled na VV. Mogu li ja kod naručivanja inzistirati da mi bude dr. Jukić ili kome dopadnem? 
(Želim da mi barem na početku netko *stručan* postavi dijagnozu i napravi dobar MPO plan, a poslije ako me nekad pika neki drugi dr. to mi je čak i manje važno)

----------


## Šiškica

Treba biti netko stručan i sa iskustvom!!

Bar nekoliko godina iskustva u ovim vodama ,  da ne pričam i o položenom specijalističom ispitu ( nemam pojma kak se ono zove)!!

----------


## Šiškica

Službeno sam još uvijek njihov pacijent , al nema šanse da bi se trenutnoj ekipi  dala u ruke , ikome od njih!!

Možda zvučim grubo. Nemojte zamjerit. 

Prošla sam niz postupaka dok se dr. A učio što i kako , nebi to nikad više ponovila, niti bi to ikome preporučila. 
Sedmi je postupak bio dobitni , al barem su četiri postupka  bila pokušavanja i nagađanja i samim tim nepotrebna . Znam da oni moraju na nekome učiti i stjecati iskustvo al više na to nebi pristala.

Hvala Bogu uspjeli smo a samim tim  smo dio i doktorova (ukupno dost velikog) uspjeha :Smile:  .. 

Sad bi došao u obzir samo netko s višegodišnjim  iskustvom  i netko tko je spreman slušat pacijenta !!

----------


## antonija15

Meni je dr. F. započela zadnji postupak,a dr. P. mi je radio punkciju tijekom drugog postupka,obadvoje su mi bili ok,e sad koliko iskustva imaju u mpo...

----------


## MB21

Pozdrav cure, nije me bilo neko vrijeme sa postovima ali vas svakodnevno pratim. Da li mo koja od vas može reći kako izgleda pregled kod transfuziologa? Uopće mi nije jasno što će mi raditi? Hehe... Torch nalaz je uredan i štitnjača isto a sad još kod transfuziologa i to je sve na što me je moja gin. slala poslije spontanog. Da li je koja još što vadila od nalaza u slučaju spontanog ili je to to, da mogu nastaviti sa MPO?

Hvala

----------


## drzimfige

> Službeno sam još uvijek njihov pacijent , al nema šanse da bi se trenutnoj ekipi  dala u ruke , ikome od njih!!
> 
> Možda zvučim grubo. Nemojte zamjerit. 
> 
> Prošla sam niz postupaka dok se dr. A učio što i kako , nebi to nikad više ponovila, niti bi to ikome preporučila. 
> Sedmi je postupak bio dobitni , al barem su četiri postupka  bila pokušavanja i nagađanja i samim tim nepotrebna . Znam da oni moraju na nekome učiti i stjecati iskustvo al više na to nebi pristala.
> 
> Hvala Bogu uspjeli smo a samim tim  smo dio i doktorova (ukupno dost velikog) uspjeha .. 
> 
> Sad bi došao u obzir samo netko s višegodišnjim  iskustvom  i netko tko je spreman slušat pacijenta !!



Ja imam skoro 39 godina... nemamo još nikakvu dijagnozu (za sad smo na prvu kao "ok" oboje)... stvarno si ne mogu priuštiti godinu-dvije da se netko vježba i uči na meni...
Koji god forum čitam čini mi se da itko od dr ko je išta znao je otišao privatno, a to ne mogu priuštiti nažalost...
Drago mi je da si uspjela Šiš :Smile:  Imaš li kakvu preporuku nakon svega?

----------


## Bananka

> Pozdrav cure, nije me bilo neko vrijeme sa postovima ali vas svakodnevno pratim. Da li mo koja od vas može reći kako izgleda pregled kod transfuziologa? Uopće mi nije jasno što će mi raditi? Hehe... Torch nalaz je uredan i štitnjača isto a sad još kod transfuziologa i to je sve na što me je moja gin. slala poslije spontanog. Da li je koja još što vadila od nalaza u slučaju spontanog ili je to to, da mogu nastaviti sa MPO?
> 
> Hvala


Nazalost ti ne mogu pomoc oko transfuziologa. Ali ovo nakon spontanog, sam citala, da doktori salju cure da vade nalaze za trombofiliju (Faktor V Leiden, ...).
Sretno

----------


## Bananka

Cure, zalosno je citati da se mozda spremaju promjene na VV.
Ali, ako su trenutni dr. uredu i ako dobro odrađuju svoj dio po meni nema brige, jer u svemu su kljucni embriolozi koji igraju veliku ulogu u svemu tome, a nazalost najmanje s njima komuniciramo (skoro pa ih i ne vidimo). A koliko vas citam oni se nisu mijenjali.
Stetno svima!

----------


## tinkerbell4

Cure, eto da i ja podjelim svoje iskustvo. Bila sam u godinu dana na dva postupka na VV, ali u ta dva postupka sam došla u doticaj sa svima Alebić, Jukić, Podgajski, Fenzl. Uglavnom, doktor Alebić mi se činio stvarno ok, ali nažalost otišao je neposredno prije našeg prvog postupka. Prvi postupak je prošao više manje u redu. Dr je dala po jedan klomifen 5 dana kao da vidimo kako uopće reagiram, a kako sam dobila 3 folikula išli smo na punkciju i onda transfer jednog embrija. Tu je bila kombinacija Jukić i Podgajski i moj osobni dojam je bio da su ljudi stručni, ali embrij se jednostavno nije primio. Za drugi postupak sam se naručila i bez ikakve najave da se pojavila neka nova dotorica odjednom me prozvala dr. Fenzl. Nakon što sam joj objasnila da mi IVF nije uspio, ona mi je rekla da bi ona da idem na inseminaciju. Ja sam joj objasnila da ne vidim smisao ako IVF nije uspio, ali imala sam osjećaj da se bojala dati mi nešto drugo tako da sam zapravo imala po drugi puta isti "probni postupak" s jednim klomifenom, ali ovaj put bez punkcije nego samo inseminacija. Čak je i sestra začuđeno pogledala kad sam došla na inseminaciju i rekla joj da sam prošli postupak bila na punkciji. Uglavnom, inseminacija nije uspjela, a kada sam došla nakon mjesec dana na dogovor za dalje dočekala me dr. Jukić. Požalila sam se da ne razumijem zašto sam bila na inseminaciji, a ona mi je rekla da je to sasvim logičan potez i da će me slati na inseminaciju sve dok ne potrošim sva prava od hzzo-a za inseminaciju. Nakon što sam joj već vidno razočarana rekla da bih voljela probati sa stimuliranim postupkom, odgovorila mi je da što je meni jer da "nitko lud ne bi htio potrošiti GO na to da leži nafilan hormonima" (to je bio negdje 5-6.mjesec). 
 Nakon toga sam otišla privatno na konzultacije da vidim čisto jesam li ja luda ili kaj. Doktor tamo mi je već na prvi pogled dokumentacije rekao da je suludo bilo poslati me na inseminaciju jer da smo mi čisti kandidati za IVF i da "inseminiramo" već predugo i sami i očito ne uspjeva. Također, pri pregledu nalaza pronašao je jednu stvar koju mi na VV nitko nije spomenuo, a koja mi je smanjivala šanse.
Eto, uglavnom to je naše iskustvo. Znam da se neke možda neće složiti i možda će reći da što ja tu sa dva postupka uopće imam govoriti, ali čisto želim izraziti svoje mišljenje da na VV trenutno vlada potpuni kaos. Čini mi se da su oni bili najbolja poliklinika kad smo krenuli, a da su postali najgora. Žao mi je što je tako, ali stvarno mi se ne da biti nečiji pokusni kunić.

----------


## antonija15

razumijem tvoje nezadovoljstvo.i sama sam prošla 3 neuspijela icsi-a,spermiogram nije dobar ali nije ni katastrofalan.kod mene sve ok i papa,brisevi,hormoni,a radila sam i imunološke pretrage koje su također u redu,ali jednostavn nikako da dođe do implatacije.doktorica mi je spominjala nekakvo nepoklapanje genetskih kodova supruga i mene tako da mislim da ni ona sama nezna što bi mi rekla.i naravo nitko od na ne želi biti pokusni kunić

----------


## MB21

Ljube555 nam se nije dugo javila, jel tko zna kako napreduje njena trudnoća? Imala je iscjedak, da li je prošlo ok?

----------


## NinaDrv

> Cure, eto da i ja podjelim svoje iskustvo. Bila sam u godinu dana na dva postupka na VV, ali u ta dva postupka sam došla u doticaj sa svima Alebić, Jukić, Podgajski, Fenzl. Uglavnom, doktor Alebić mi se činio stvarno ok, ali nažalost otišao je neposredno prije našeg prvog postupka. Prvi postupak je prošao više manje u redu. Dr je dala po jedan klomifen 5 dana kao da vidimo kako uopće reagiram, a kako sam dobila 3 folikula išli smo na punkciju i onda transfer jednog embrija. Tu je bila kombinacija Jukić i Podgajski i moj osobni dojam je bio da su ljudi stručni, ali embrij se jednostavno nije primio. Za drugi postupak sam se naručila i bez ikakve najave da se pojavila neka nova dotorica odjednom me prozvala dr. Fenzl. Nakon što sam joj objasnila da mi IVF nije uspio, ona mi je rekla da bi ona da idem na inseminaciju. Ja sam joj objasnila da ne vidim smisao ako IVF nije uspio, ali imala sam osjećaj da se bojala dati mi nešto drugo tako da sam zapravo imala po drugi puta isti "probni postupak" s jednim klomifenom, ali ovaj put bez punkcije nego samo inseminacija. Čak je i sestra začuđeno pogledala kad sam došla na inseminaciju i rekla joj da sam prošli postupak bila na punkciji. Uglavnom, inseminacija nije uspjela, a kada sam došla nakon mjesec dana na dogovor za dalje dočekala me dr. Jukić. Požalila sam se da ne razumijem zašto sam bila na inseminaciji, a ona mi je rekla da je to sasvim logičan potez i da će me slati na inseminaciju sve dok ne potrošim sva prava od hzzo-a za inseminaciju. Nakon što sam joj već vidno razočarana rekla da bih voljela probati sa stimuliranim postupkom, odgovorila mi je da što je meni jer da "nitko lud ne bi htio potrošiti GO na to da leži nafilan hormonima" (to je bio negdje 5-6.mjesec). 
>  Nakon toga sam otišla privatno na konzultacije da vidim čisto jesam li ja luda ili kaj. Doktor tamo mi je već na prvi pogled dokumentacije rekao da je suludo bilo poslati me na inseminaciju jer da smo mi čisti kandidati za IVF i da "inseminiramo" već predugo i sami i očito ne uspjeva. Također, pri pregledu nalaza pronašao je jednu stvar koju mi na VV nitko nije spomenuo, a koja mi je smanjivala šanse.
> Eto, uglavnom to je naše iskustvo. Znam da se neke možda neće složiti i možda će reći da što ja tu sa dva postupka uopće imam govoriti, ali čisto želim izraziti svoje mišljenje da na VV trenutno vlada potpuni kaos. Čini mi se da su oni bili najbolja poliklinika kad smo krenuli, a da su postali najgora. Žao mi je što je tako, ali stvarno mi se ne da biti nečiji pokusni kunić.


Jel se smije znati što su našli privatno, a da ti je smanjivalo šanse?

----------


## cvijetic555

Cure, mm mora obavit kariotip i analizu Y-kromosoma na mikrodelecije u Klaicevoj i na Rebru. E sad mene interesira da li koja zna nesta o tome? Koliko se ceka od narucivanja do dolaska tamo (jos se nije narucio) i koliko treba da nalazi budu gotovi?

----------


## Šiškica

drzimfige pitala si za preporuku!! hmmm .. to je teško pitanje !! 

Nekim čudom da se vratim u te vode, išla bi Vinogradsku, od državnih klinika .
Od privatnika bi otišla dr. Alebiću(jer pozna moju situaciju)ili dr. Radončiću (jer jako obraća pažnju na hormonsku sliku pacijenta) ili u Škvorc( Jer su navodno dobar tim).


Da mi se može zagarantirat uspjeh (od prvog, drugog, najviše trećeg puta )sutra bi digla kredit i otišla Aletu u postupak!!
Al nitko ne može pa odustajem!!

----------


## Šiškica

Netko je napisao da je bitan samo lab i bilozi , a oni se kao na VV-u nisu mjenjali !!
To je totalno krivo.

Koliko je bitan* biolog* toliko je  bitan i *doktor* koji određuje stimulaciju i cilja punkciju!!
Ima nas hrpu koji smo došle na punkciju folikuli prazni, ili js prezrele i nezrele!! Ne može bilog napraviti čudo  ak nema s čim raditi.
Nije postupak samo znat raditi punkciju i embriotransver ( a i to treba znat napravit)

Treba biti dobar uhodan tim. Jako dobar doktor i jako dobar bilog i trebaš imat dobiti dobre js i imat dobar sgram i možda dođe do T.
Sve koje smo to prošle puno puta jako dobro znamo da i  moraš imat jako puno sreće !!!

----------


## miuta821

> Cure, mm mora obavit kariotip i analizu Y-kromosoma na mikrodelecije u Klaicevoj i na Rebru. E sad mene interesira da li koja zna nesta o tome? Koliko se ceka od narucivanja do dolaska tamo (jos se nije narucio) i koliko treba da nalazi budu gotovi?


Bok draga i moj muz bio na rebro narucila sam putem emai za kariotip(kariogram)i na kromozom y otiso samo sa uputnicom na salter.mi smo cekali dosta prije godinu dana mozda sad se promijenilo.i treba i uputnicu za geneticar.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 nam se nije dugo javila, jel tko zna kako napreduje njena trudnoća? Imala je iscjedak, da li je prošlo ok?


hez,draga... evo i mene, kod meni sve super hematom sam imala koji izazivao smedi iscjedak i koji potpuno izasao van... sve ok inaci beba napreduje i danas smo u 13 tjednu...

----------


## MB21

> hez,draga... evo i mene, kod meni sve super hematom sam imala koji izazivao smedi iscjedak i koji potpuno izasao van... sve ok inaci beba napreduje i danas smo u 13 tjednu...


 :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 

super, samo neka lijepo napeduje.....

----------


## Larina

Posto se blizi dan kad moram gore, imam jedno pitanje za vas.. moram doc od 1 do 3 dana ciklusa na kontrolu sa uputnicom D1.. to je sve sta mi je receno.. i danas sam isla po uputnicu i doktor mi govori da on tu uputnicu moze dat jedino ako sam usla u postupak i da mora na njoj napisat na sta me tocno upucuju..jel inseminacija il nesto drugo.. a meni to nista nije receno. Znate li vi mozda sta da sad radim?

----------


## žužy

Larina,dovoljno je da piše MPO postupak,i za KB Merkur. Netreba specifizirati.
Mada,kakav postupak ste dogovorili sa dr,o nečemu ste pričali na zadnjem pregledu kad je rečeno da krečete u postupak?

----------


## žužy

> Da mi se može zagarantirat uspjeh (od prvog, drugog, najviše trećeg puta )sutra bi digla kredit i otišla Aletu u postupak!!
> Al nitko ne može pa odustajem!!


Vidiš Šiš,ja pak nebi k njemu,pogotovo privat. S nama nije ništ posebno poduzimal,imali smo kod njega dva ista stimulirana IVF-a uz rečenicu da nam treba samo malo sreće....i imala sam filing da bi tak redal iste postupke dok ne potrošimo sve. Ajde,poslušal me kad sam ga za drugi FET tražila da idemo sa vračanjem embrija prema mojoj ovulaciji,kaj on ne gleda,a ne prema dovoljno zadebljanom endom. Jer dok smo to čekali,debelo je otišao implant. window.
Ali,njemu je bio ok i moj povišeni TSH,i moj povišeni PRL,bilo mu je smiješno kad smo na svoju ruku napravili kariogram...ima tih 'sitnica'.
A to ne lajkam.
I zato sam sretna ponavljam,da sam došla do dr Podgajskog.
Al eto,svak zna svoje...i zato je najbitnije da ti doktor 'sjedne',da stekneš taj neki respekt prema njemu i ne ustručavaš se pitati sve kaj te zanima.

----------


## Larina

Ne bas o nicemu.. izvadili hormone u 7 mj i mm sgram.. i dr je rekla vidimo se u 9 mj od 1 do 3 dana i ponesite uputnicu D1.. i to je to.. to je bio cijeli nas razgovor.. kasnije se cule telefonom mi rece nalaze i nista vise.

----------


## žužy

Baš čudno..a onda budete vjerojatno dogovorile u kakav postupak čete kada dođeš gore. Sretno!

----------


## antonija15

ja kad idem po d1 uputnicu kod svog gin. sestra me uvijek traži povijest bolesti.čudno da ti doktorica nije dala nikakav papir,na mojoj uputnici uvijek piše postupak u vezi oplodnje,ambulantro liječenje,nikad nije pisalo IVF ili nešto drugo

----------


## Larina

Odnjela sam dr povijest bolesti.. mogu i vama poslat sliku.. pise samo kontrola od 1 do 3 dana sa uputnicom D1. I to ke to.. i meni je sve to malo cudno.. relatovno sam nova u svemu tome pa mi bas ni puno toga nije jasno.

----------


## antonija15

ne vidim razlog zašto ti gin. neda uputnicu budući da ti piše da doneseš uputnicu za postupak,ali i čudno mi je da ti dr nije rekla na kakav postupak ideš

----------


## Medeja

Možda čekaju da vide kako će reagirati na hormone.
Ako izreagira burno, s deset folikula, mora raditi ivf, a ne inseminaciju.
Traži uputnicu za mpo postupak. To će pokriti i aih i ivf.

Mada je i meni čudno što niste definirali na kakvu vrstu postupka ideš.

----------


## Larina

Evo ja danas opet bila kod svog dr.. dao mi je 2 upitnice D1 za ambulantno lijecenje.. jedna za IVF a druga za inseminaciju.. kaze evo, neka od njih ce ti bit u redu.. nadam se da ce to bit ok.

----------


## Medeja

Eto, ima rješenja. Držimo fige! Sretno!

----------


## antonija15

super,onda se ovih dana možda vidimo gore

----------


## Larina

Hvala  :Smile:  da, mozda se vidimo gore  :Smile:

----------


## maryann83

Pozdrav! Kakva je situacija na VV? Jel gužva, jel rade svi liječnici?

----------


## NinaDrv

Cure, jel se još uvijek mjesec prije MPO postupka pije Yasmin? Ne mogu doći do doktorice Jukić, a planiram u 10 mjesecu u postupak.
Danas mi je prvi dan ciklusa prije postupka i prema prijašnjem iskustvu trebala bi piti Yasmin.

----------


## žužy

NinaDrv,mislim da je to individualno i da moraš makar probat do sestri doči,pa nek pitaju dr ili kaj. Zovi samo gore.

----------


## NinaDrv

> NinaDrv,mislim da je to individualno i da moraš makar probat do sestri doči,pa nek pitaju dr ili kaj. Zovi samo gore.


Uspjela sam doći do doktorice i rekla mi je nek ih ne pijem.  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

ja isto ne mogu doći do sestara niti dr.  :Sad: 
ima li netko da je trebao obaviti endokrinološki pregled na VV? Jeste li imali kakvu prednost u naručivanju obzirom da ste pacijent sa VV i da vam to treba za kretanje u postupak? 
kako nam prošli FET nije uspio htjela bih svakako prije kretanja u novu stimulaciju napraviti kompletan pregled.

----------


## cvijetic555

> Vidiš Šiš,ja pak nebi k njemu,pogotovo privat. S nama nije ništ posebno poduzimal,imali smo kod njega dva ista stimulirana IVF-a uz rečenicu da nam treba samo malo sreće....i imala sam filing da bi tak redal iste postupke dok ne potrošimo sve. Ajde,poslušal me kad sam ga za drugi FET tražila da idemo sa vračanjem embrija prema mojoj ovulaciji,kaj on ne gleda,a ne prema dovoljno zadebljanom endom. Jer dok smo to čekali,debelo je otišao implant. window.
> Ali,njemu je bio ok i moj povišeni TSH,i moj povišeni PRL,bilo mu je smiješno kad smo na svoju ruku napravili kariogram...ima tih 'sitnica'.
> A to ne lajkam.
> I zato sam sretna ponavljam,da sam došla do dr Podgajskog.
> Al eto,svak zna svoje...i zato je najbitnije da ti doktor 'sjedne',da stekneš taj neki respekt prema njemu i ne ustručavaš se pitati sve kaj te zanima.


žužy, ja sam isto kod Dr Podgajskog. Okolnosti su takve da sam samo jednom s njim razgovarala, na prvom pregledu. Cinio mi se ok, mozes li mi ti reci nesta vise kakvo je tvoje iskustvo s njim?

----------


## cvijetic555

> ja isto ne mogu doći do sestara niti dr. 
> ima li netko da je trebao obaviti endokrinološki pregled na VV? Jeste li imali kakvu prednost u naručivanju obzirom da ste pacijent sa VV i da vam to treba za kretanje u postupak? 
> kako nam prošli FET nije uspio htjela bih svakako prije kretanja u novu stimulaciju napraviti kompletan pregled.


MM je jos uvijek na brdu pacijent kod endokrinologa i ja sam na vv pacijentica, nije imao nesto posebno prednost zbog postupka ali dosta brzo dođe na red nakon narucivanja. kod nas je problem jer mora jos neke pretrage obavljati koje se ne rade kod njih. inace dr. P je stvarno ok.

----------


## žužy

123beba,dok se budeš mailom naručivala na pregled i vađenje krvi (odmah pripremi up za sve hormone štitnjače i jednu za pregled i pošalji im upit na centralno naručivanje),naglasi im da ti trebaju za postupak friški nalazi i lijepo ih zamoli što brži termin. Za pregled dobiješ termin desetak dana nakon onog za vađenje krvi...a obzirom da su prošli godišnji,mislim da nebudeš morala dugo čekati.

----------


## žužy

> žužy, ja sam isto kod Dr Podgajskog. Okolnosti su takve da sam samo jednom s njim razgovarala, na prvom pregledu. Cinio mi se ok, mozes li mi ti reci nesta vise kakvo je tvoje iskustvo s njim?


Da,to je jedini problem..da ga nema stalno gore več dolazi na ispomoć kada može. U postupku mi je tako bio na jednoj fm i na punkciji,pisala sam tu o tome.
Ali mene se dojmil na prvom razgovoru i pregledu dva ciklusa prije postupka.
Nakon svih neuspješnih postupka,počela sam tražiti doktora koji ima pozitivnih preporuka i dobrih iskustva u vezi dijagnostičke laparoskopije. I tako sam došla do njega i več zvala da dođem k njemu na Merkur a onda sam tu pročitala da dolazi povremeno na vuk.
I potrefilo se da sam ga ulovila i na tom razgovoru smo odmah riješili neke stvari...prvo,pokazala sam mu sliku od hsg-a iz 11. god. I odmah je rekao ajde prvo da pogledam na uzv. Ispalo je da imam srcoliku,lagano sedlastu maternicu sa septumom,koji mi do sad nitko nije spominjao. I predložio histeroskopiju i laparoskopiju koje smo obavili iduči ciklus. Odstranil mi je septum,izvadio mali miom i laparo. provijerio prohodnost jajovoda. Uz to mi je malo 'pošišao' endometrij za bolju implantaciju u planiranom postupku iduči ciklus. Pošto je lpsc bila dijagnostička,dva tj. nakon sam počela sa simulacijom i punkciju imala ravno mjesec posle op. 
Mene se dojmilo to kaj je on mene saslušao,45 minuta smo razgovarali,pretresli cijelu povijest bolesti...nije ignorirao naše postupke u Petrovoj kao A i time je samo dodatno vidio moju reakciju na neku drugu stimulaciju.. I najbitnije,dao neko novo viđenje našem problemu. 
Zato uvijek velim svakome,potražite drugo mišljenje.. druge oči su jako bitne. Vide možda ono što prve ne vide. Pogotovo u slučaju kad se postupci redaju jedan za drugim bez uspjeha, nekih promjena i najgore od svega...bez interesa za čeprkanjem mogučeg problema. 4 stimulirana se jako brzo izredaju...a privatno nije svima opcija.

----------


## marincezg

> Službeno sam još uvijek njihov pacijent , al nema šanse da bi se trenutnoj ekipi  dala u ruke , ikome od njih!!
> 
> Možda zvučim grubo. Nemojte zamjerit. 
> 
> Prošla sam niz postupaka dok se dr. A učio što i kako , nebi to nikad više ponovila, niti bi to ikome preporučila. 
> Sedmi je postupak bio dobitni , al barem su četiri postupka  bila pokušavanja i nagađanja i samim tim nepotrebna . Znam da oni moraju na nekome učiti i stjecati iskustvo al više na to nebi pristala.
> 
> Hvala Bogu uspjeli smo a samim tim  smo dio i doktorova (ukupno dost velikog) uspjeha .. 
> 
> Sad bi došao u obzir samo netko s višegodišnjim  iskustvom  i netko tko je spreman slušat pacijenta !!



mozda cu i ja zvucat grubo ali nemoj mi zamjerit  :Smile: 
mi smo krenuli prije 5 god na potpom. kod dr. A i on je tada vec imao dosta iskustva.....
ja sam tada mala 38 god. i nesto sitno... prosli smo nekih 12 potpo. oplod. sta stimulirano sta prirodnim putem 
ali nije islo i nije....dobila bi svega 1-2 js...
da nebi bilo zabune kako 12 potp.  a imas pravo na 6, zakon se u međuvremenu  mjenjao pa smo onda isli 
ispocetka ali nazalost nije nam pomoglo......
dr. A mi je odmah na prvom pregledu rekao da mi je rezerva js jako slaba, naravno skuzila sam odmah da to i nije dobro
uglavnom, hocu rec da je tada imao iskustva kao sta sam vec napisala ali sta to vrijedi kad je kod mene bila em slaba rezerva
em je znao folikul prije same punkcije prsnuti ili je bio prazan, a imala sam svega 2 transfera
a vjerujem da je jos bilo cura koje su zavrsile sa potpo. oplod. bez zeljene trudnoce
sjecam se da je dr. pavan -jukic ubrzo dosla na vv i da nije imala puno iskustva pa su neke cure ostale t
naravno bilo je onih koje i nisu, sve je to lutrija po mojem misljenju....

----------


## Inesz

Marincezg,  je li ti Dr radi slabe rezerve i godina predložio donaciju dok si još imala pravo preko Hzzo-a?

----------


## tajcigb

Konačno nakon 2god krećem ponovno u borbu... U utorak (5 dc) sam gore, dr Podgajski. Moj gin mi nije htjeo davati unaprijed uputnicu za hormone, tako da izgleda idem samo upoznati doktora  :Undecided:

----------


## marincezg

> Marincezg,  je li ti Dr radi slabe rezerve i godina predložio donaciju dok si još imala pravo preko Hzzo-a?


je, ali to je puno novaca,  em tko mi garantira da ce uspjet tako da kako god okrenes nisam bila za tu opciju,,,

----------


## Larina

Evo bila sam gore... nazalost ni ovaj mjesec nista.. pojavila se neka velika cista i dobila sam terapiju Duphastonima..uz to vec su nam i zastarili brisevi i moramo ih ponovit i ako bude sve ok slj mj krecemo...

----------


## tajcigb

> Evo bila sam gore... nazalost ni ovaj mjesec nista.. pojavila se neka velika cista i dobila sam terapiju Duphastonima..uz to vec su nam i zastarili brisevi i moramo ih ponovit i ako bude sve ok slj mj krecemo...


I ja sam bila... obavila samo razgovor, idući mj hormone i mm spermiogram, pa ako bude sve ok, u 11om startamo.
Sretno!

----------


## Zima77

:svm curama sretno

----------


## maryann83

Pozdrav! Kojim danima radi dr.Fenzl na VV? Zna li netko možda?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ona nije standardni liječnik na VV te ju zovu na ispomoć , koliko znam...u petak su je zvali jer je bila gužva....
Ja sam u subotu gore, na FETu...ide li tko?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sad vas čitam od prije 3 tjedna, nisam bila ni svjesna da je frka na VV...imam FET sada, u 8 mj bila kod dr J na dogovoru, sve je išlo normalno..nisam osjetila da je frka ili da netko fali...bio je i dr P u svojoj ambulanti! Za FET se sve dogovorile, počela sa lijekovima 21 dc prethodnog ciklusa, 1 dc sa Decapeptiylom , Estrofemom i Decortinom...pregled imala 10 i 12 dc (petak i ovaj ponedjeljak) i sad u subotu FET! Iskreno sam se šokirala sa vašim postovima da se nešto veliko i ružnio sprema VVu...
Moja iskustva s tom bolnicom su najbolja do sada, a bila sam privatno i u VG...dr A na VV mi bio odbojan i na prvim konzul bio užasno otresit i grub, radi njega sam sa VV otišla u VG...nakon neuspjelog ICSIa u VG, vratila se na VV i pripala dr Jukić....ja sam njome oduševljena iskreno....ali nekome nekako....

----------


## tajcigb

> Sad vas čitam od prije 3 tjedna, nisam bila ni svjesna da je frka na VV...imam FET sada, u 8 mj bila kod dr J na dogovoru, sve je išlo normalno..nisam osjetila da je frka ili da netko fali...bio je i dr P u svojoj ambulanti! Za FET se sve dogovorile, počela sa lijekovima 21 dc prethodnog ciklusa, 1 dc sa Decapeptiylom , Estrofemom i Decortinom...pregled imala 10 i 12 dc (petak i ovaj ponedjeljak) i sad u subotu FET! Iskreno sam se šokirala sa vašim postovima da se nešto veliko i ružnio sprema VVu...
> Moja iskustva s tom bolnicom su najbolja do sada, a bila sam privatno i u VG...dr A na VV mi bio odbojan i na prvim konzul bio užasno otresit i grub, radi njega sam sa VV otišla u VG...nakon neuspjelog ICSIa u VG, vratila se na VV i pripala dr Jukić....ja sam njome oduševljena iskreno....ali nekome nekako....


Mene su upisali dr Podgajskom, ali primila me dr Jukic. Isto samo rijeci hvale za nju. Nadam se da cu opet k njoj...

----------


## Larina

Sretno svima!!! Ja sam isto kod dr Jukic i stvarno imam samo rijeci hvale za nju. Bila jednom kod dr. F. A sad zadnje kad sam bila skoro uru vremena s njome i stvarno sam pozitivno iznenadjena njenom brigom za pacijenta.. cak je i u jednom trenu imala neku dilemu i zvala je dr. Podgajskog i na kraju se sve skupa rijesilo... tako da bas za sad imam super iskustva

----------


## ljube555

pozdrav cure, i moje iskustvo sa dr.Jukic odlicno.... bila sam prezadovoljna sa njom....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Danas na VV ajmeeee.....6 punkcija i 4 transfera!! 
Moj FET prošao super samim time što su obje blastice preživjele i super vraćene, društvo bilo odlično, bilo smijeha, radio u sali svirao dobru mjuzu, dovikivanje iz sale sa predsalom  :Smile: ....bravo za sve cure danas....

----------


## ljube555

Pozz,cure.... Da vam javim se..

 Danas smo bili na uzv ali ne zelimo otkriti spol.... Sretno svim curama!!!!!

----------


## antony34

Ljube lijepo te vidjeti malo ovdje. Bas mi je drago sto je sve u redu i sto lijepo rastete. Sretno dalje :Wink:

----------


## Mimi25

Pozz cure i sretno svima.Meni osobno doktorica Jukic je divna,divna da nije nje nebi sad mazila svoj trbuh  :Smile:  toliko ju volim da iako ona ne prati trudnoću ja i dalje svaki drugi pregled odem kod nje i uvijek me od srca primi.
Pozz svima i želim vam puno uspješnih postupaka 

Poslano sa mog C6903 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## antonija15

Ja jučer imala punkciju kod dr. Podgajskog,dobila 7 js.jednostavno sam morala pohvaliti doktora i rekla mu da je puno nježniji nego prije godinu dana kad mi je isto radio punkciju i izmasakrirao me,a on se nasmijao i rekao da se ispraksirao  u međuvremenu.poslije me isto uopće nije boljelo,a i danas se osjećam kao da nisam ni bila na punkciji

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Antonija bravo....super za stanice, a i za tulum u labu  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Zelimo bebu cestitam na +. Antonija a tabi sretno za ljepe vjesti iz laba.

----------


## antonija15

hvala cure moje,ja jučer bila gore ali rekli mi da dođem u četvrtak na transfer

----------


## miuta821

> hvala cure moje,ja jučer bila gore ali rekli mi da dođem u četvrtak na transfer


Super znaci ides na blastociste.sretno.

----------


## žužy

antonija,odlično  :Very Happy:  baš sam sretna zbog tebe, sretno dalje!

----------


## tinika2

Eto da se i ja javim malo..... Mi smo bili na dva IVF-a u Osijeku,neuspješna,sada sam kod dr. Jukić. Prvi pregled je bio u drugom mjesecu ove godine,u petom sam sa nalazima došla na kontrolu,misleći da ću već u šestom u postupak  :Smile: , ali...... šećer mi je taj puta bio divnih predivnih 12.1  :Shock:  :Evil or Very Mad: . I naravno ništa od postupka,krećem kod dijabetologa,siofor dijeta i vidimo se za tri mjeseca.....ali kako kažu svako zlo za neko dobro,šećer se popravio,ja 18 kg lakša i doktorica preeeezadovoljna. Tako da krajem desetog ili početkom jedanaestog mjeseca dolazim na nadam se dobitni IVF. Osobno sam jako zadovoljna sa dr.Jukić,vrlo je pristupačna i na sva moja pitanja ima odgovore,za razliku od dr. u Osijeku iz kojeg si morao čupati riječi kao iz bunara,kao da se ne radi o mom tijelu......pozdrav veliki iz Osijeka......

----------


## miuta821

Tinika 2 ja sam na vv u 23 -10.pa mozda budemo jednom zajedno

----------


## jelena30

Pozdrav cure,

nije me dugo bilo na forumu a i u postupku. Zanima me da li je nečiji muž radio biopsiju na VV tj. Merkuru. MM je bio na 2 punkcije(3 postupka) kod dr.A nažalost neuspješno (prvi put nešto je bilo spermija i nisu zamrznuli a drugi put 3) i sad bi ponovo u postupak. Dogovor je bio da idemo na biopsiju ali morali smo si uzeti predah. Njegova dijagnoza opst.azoo

----------


## sandy0606

Jelena30 moj muz ceka poziv dr.Jurenca za biopsiju. Nadam se da ce biti kroz tjedan dva. Ipak cekamo od 6mj. Ugl kad obavi javim iskustvo. Sretno svima u kojoj god fazi bile

----------


## Ajvi

Ajde da se i ja malo javim. Nakon više od godinu dana, eto i nas opet u postupku. Ovo je peti i zadnji stimulirani. Pikam se već 8 dana, ali sve nekako sporo ide. Dr kaže da ima puno sitnih, ali se sporo razvijaju. Ne znam, kao i uvijek, nadam se najboljem, ali malo me sekira to što baš i ne reagiram kak bi trebala. U subotu sam opet na pregledu, a u ponedjeljak bi trebala biti punkcija.

----------


## Rominka

Cure, potrebna mi je vasa pomoc. Nisam vec jako dugo otisla na VV, a potreban mi je jedan nalaz koji je kod njih. Vodio me dr. A, a u pitanju je amh nalaz. Zna li netko kome se obratiti za kopiju nalaza?! Hvala vam puno

----------


## tinika2

Ko zna,možda, :Smile:  :Yes:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Svim bockalicama i čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima onima koje se vraćaju postupcima puuno strpljenja želim....
Miuta  :Kiss: 
Moja beta danas , 11 dnt - 390 ...puse svima....

----------


## žužy

Ajvi,budu se oni pokrenuli do subote,budeš vidla!
Jako držim fige,da zbilja bude peta sreća!  :fige: 

zelimo_bebu, :mama:

----------


## miuta821

Zelimo_bebu drago mi je super draga!

----------


## antonija15

Ja danas imala transfer,od 7 js dobila jednu dobru i jednu manje dobru blasticu.navodno js su bile loše kvalitete vjerojatno od dobivene stimulacije,a i spermiogram se opet pokvario,puno sluzi i leukocita.uglavnom bolju bc mi vratili a drugu zamrznuli

----------


## bubekica

antonija, drzim fige!
Jel tm radio kulturu ejakulata i briseve uretre?

----------


## klamerica

Bok! Nova sam na ovom forumu i općenito na forumima i sad već pišem treći put jedno te isto jer sam prva dva puta uprskala.... Za početak HVALA VAM na dijeljenju vaših iskustava i savjetima! Ugl, naša dijagnoza je oligoasthenozoospermia i varikokela. U 9 mjesecu smo imali prvi neuspjeli IVF/ICSI postupak. Naime, u stimuliranom ciklusu klomifenima dobili smo 3 JS, no od te tri jedna je bila prezrela, a druge dvije nedovoljno zrele, dok je spermiogram bio očajan! Rekli su nam da se javimo za 2 mj. ponovno. Pa...neš i u tome svemu nije jasno! Sad bih ja samo trebala nazvati sa prvim danom sljedećeg ciklusa i naručiti se? Ne trebam prije napraviti neke testove ili pretrage? Ili su dovoljni oni od prije? Što sa onim dokumentom koji bi trebali ovjeriti kod jav. bilježnika? To su nam prije ovog IVF postupka dali oko mjesec dana prije da ovjerimo, a sad nisam dobila ništa... Hvala!!!

----------


## Ajvi

klamerica, dobrodošla!
Ako ti nisu rekli da moraš obaviti neke dodatne preglede, onda sve imaš i samo se javi 1dc, reci što su ti rekli nakon zadnjeg postupka i oni će te sve uputiti za dalje. Za onaj papir nije kasno, dat će ti kad dođeš na pregled 3dc i stigneš ga ovjeriti. Možeš kod jb ovjeriti original i nekoliko kopija - jeftinije je, a i ne moraš svaki put brinuti o tome.

----------


## klamerica

Hvala!! Znala sam da sam na pravoj adresi! Nadam se da mi neće trebati ovih nekoliko kopija  :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

Bok cure! Ja sam isto nova na forumu i ovim temama, ali puno su mi pomogla vaša iskustva...čitajući vaše postove nisam se osjećala tako usamljeno krečući u sve to pa mislim da je red da i ja nešto napišem....kao prvo, zelim svima vama puno sreće kod svakog postupka i da uskoro sve budete imale svoje bebice u trbuhu  :Smile:  kod nas je slučaj oligoastenozoospermia, varikokela operirana pred puno godina, dok jos nismo bili ni par i godina i pol pokušaja i nadanja.... bila sam prošli mjesec na prvom pregledu kod dr. Pavan Jukić, mene je doktorica i njen pristup zbilja oduševio i za prvi dojam imam samo riječi hvale... danas sam vadile hormone i trebala ići na pregled, ali doktorice danas nema pa se moram naručiti neki drugi dan....inače imam na nalazima od prije povećan prolaktin, a za postupak on mora biti normalan....i neka cista na jajnicima je sporna, ali ona mozda ode i mengom....uglavnom, zanima me, jer ne mogu dočekat pregled, da li bi mogla ići odmah u postupak kad npr sad više te ciste ne bi bilo, a prolaktin bi bio dobar?

----------


## Larina

Evo danas dobili nalaze briseva i svi su uredni.. jos samo da pukne cista.. danas mj je 5 dan sa duphastonima i smanjila se 1 cm i sad je na 2.4 cm.. zna li ijedna od vas jel postoji kakva mogucnost da mi ovih sljedecih 5 dana ona skroz ode? Dr kaze da ako se spusti na ispod dva da je to ko da je i nema.. a dr. Jukic rekla da idemo u postupak ako ona ode.. i ima li ista na biljnoj bazi ili necemu da ona pukne?  Nebi voljela cekat jos jedan ciklus...

----------


## NinaDrv

Cure, ide li koja u utorak ili srijedu gore? Za podršku  :Smile: 
Čekam m koja bi trebala doći sutra ili prekosutra, pa onda 3 dan idem. 
Nalaze imam sve nove i više-manje uredne. 
Jedino mi je na papi označena parakeratoza (preboljena upala), ali moj ginekolog kaže da to nije zapreka za MPO.

----------


## tajcigb

Vidim da nam je forum malo živnio, to mi je drago! Evo mi smo se riješili ureaplasme, pa ovaj mj su na redu hormoni i spermiogram, pa ako bude sve ok idući mjesec smo u postupku.
Sretno svima, u kojoj god fazi bili!!!

----------


## žužy

Cure,dali ima možda koja od vas maila dr Fenzl?
Može i u inbox.

----------


## antonija15

> antonija, drzim fige!
> Jel tm radio kulturu ejakulata i briseve uretre?


sve radio,bio i kod urologa ali sve je ok.biologica kaže da je možda jednostavno dani uzorak tog dana takav

----------


## NinaDrv

Naručena sam sutra iza 11 sati. Ide li tko još u postupak od sutra?

----------


## Larina

Samo da se javim.. meni cista ipak nije pukla i cekamo sljedeci ciklus  :Sad:  kako ste vi?

----------


## tweety55

Bok svima, evo i ja sam nova.. 
Čekam m da mogu nazvati VV i konacno krenuti u postupak.. Strah me svega sto me ceka pa eto citam vase postove i malo mi je lakse kad vidim koliko se medusobno podupirete  :grouphug:

----------


## miuta821

U petak idem gore dali bude jos neko?

----------


## 123beba

tweety55 sretno! Želim ti da jako brzo počneš pisati na temema vezanim uz bebače  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

> Evo danas dobili nalaze briseva i svi su uredni.. jos samo da pukne cista.. danas mj je 5 dan sa duphastonima i smanjila se 1 cm i sad je na 2.4 cm.. zna li ijedna od vas jel postoji kakva mogucnost da mi ovih sljedecih 5 dana ona skroz ode? Dr kaze da ako se spusti na ispod dva da je to ko da je i nema.. a dr. Jukic rekla da idemo u postupak ako ona ode.. i ima li ista na biljnoj bazi ili necemu da ona pukne?  Nebi voljela cekat jos jedan ciklus...


Meni je pomogao čaj od vrkute kad sam imala cistu na jajniku. Isto sam morala čekati s postupkom dok cista ne pukne.

----------


## tweety55

123 beba, puno ti hvala na lijepim zeljama  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Ma izluduje me ovo cekanje.. Sve mi se cini da cu sutra ujutro opet plakati, iako se sve nadam da mozda necu dobiti m.. Stalno odgadam postupak ali nemamo vise sta cekati.. 
Pokusavam se tjesiti time da ako sutra procurim to bude pocetak i nova nada..

----------


## 123beba

Koja vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## tweety55

> Koja vam je dijagnoza?


Od 2012. pokusavamo prirodno i nista.. Operirala sam polip tri puta, na zadnjoj operaciji su otkrili i septum maternice koji je uklonjen pa su rekli da pokusavamo opet prirodno i nista.. Ciljani odnosi i folikulometrije svaki mjesec i opet nista.. 
Meni hormoni ok, imam nalaz od prosle god, osim tsh koji je snizen.. Hormone stitnjace sam ponovila i opet tsh snizen.. Papa i brisevi ok.. Mm spermiogram dobar, pa los, pa dobar, pa otkrivena bakterija, dobio antibiotike i sad valjda konacno mozemo u postupak.. 
Doktorica kao ne vidi razlog zasto ne bi uspjelo prirodno ali ja vise nemam zivaca cekati da mi vrijeme prolazi i da se nista ne dogada i da nista ne poduzimam..

----------


## NinaDrv

Ja sam u petak na punkciji  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Ja sam u petak na punkciji


Onda se vidimo vijerojatno oko 10 budem dosla .sretno

----------


## tajcigb

Jučer smo bili gore, ja vadila hormone, mm spermiogram- loš kao i uvijek, a uz to i jaaako puno leukocita  :Sad: 
Pa mora napraviti pretrage da se vidi ima li kakve bakterije. ako nema bakterija, idemo u postupak idući mj bez obzira na te leukocite. ako se pokažu bakterije, normalno prvo liječenje pa onda ćemo dalje

----------


## tweety55

> Onda se vidimo vijerojatno oko 10 budem dosla .sretno


I ja dolazim u petak oko 10, to mi je 3.dan ciklusa, kako izgleda uopce taj pregled? Onda ce mi dati neke lijekove pa iduci tjedan krecu folikulometrije ili?

----------


## NinaDrv

> Onda se vidimo vijerojatno oko 10 budem dosla .sretno


Hvala, i tebi sretno  :Smile: 
Vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Tajcigb vidim da ste radili baš ovo što i mi trebamo... Pa samo da provjerim- hormone vadim 2-4 ili 3-5 dc? Jeste došli rano i kako ste brzo bili gotovi?

----------


## cvijetic555

Cure zelim vam svu srecu svijeta na ovom neizvjesnom putu. Moze li mi koja reci koliko mogu biti stari nalazi prije postupka?

----------


## cvijetic555

> Tajcigb vidim da ste radili baš ovo što i mi trebamo... Pa samo da provjerim- hormone vadim 2-4 ili 3-5 dc? Jeste došli rano i kako ste brzo bili gotovi?


Ja sam vadila hormone 4 dc, dosla sam u 8 sati i nisam dugo cekala, nekih 20 min.

----------


## tajcigb

Hormoni se vade od 3-5 dc, već u pol 8 smo morali biti gore, a bili gotovi oko 8h. I još sam poslije morala doktorici, a to kada je ona završila u sali oko 10h. (reći će ti sestra da si odeš popiti kavicu u međuvremenu  :Smile:  ) 
A novost je da kada dođeš, kat niže se mora javiti na šalter sa uputnicama, a tek onda gore našim sestrama.

----------


## tajcigb

Mislim da svi nalazi vrijede godinu dana

----------


## tajcigb

A papir koji se ovjerava kod javnog bilježnika... Tko popunjava tamo gdje treba navesti vrstu mpo i čije su stanice, mi ili je to trebala popuniti dr ili će se kasnije nadopisati? Jel to ok što su ostavili prazno ili im je promaklo...

----------


## žužy

tajcigb,ok je tak...oni si popune kaj treba. Ti ovjeri taj papir i takvog predaš.

----------


## tweety55

Cure, jel mi moze tko reci, sutra idem na pregled 3.dc, nadam se da ovaj mjesec krecemo u postupak.. 
Nego, jel ja vec sutra trebam donijeti dokumentaciju ovjerenu od javnog biljeznika? 
Vjencani list sam skinula preko e-gradanin, to onda isto treba ovjeru ili?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma ne treba vjenčani list ovjeru koliko znam....a do punkcije im trebaš donijeti ovjerene dokumente...

----------


## NinaDrv

Punkcija odrađena danas, doktorica Jukić je bila jako nježna, gotovo da me nije boljelo, a dobili smo 8 stanica.
Nadam se tulumu u laboratoriju i transferu u ponedjeljak  :Very Happy:

----------


## tweety55

> Ma ne treba vjenčani list ovjeru koliko znam....a do punkcije im trebaš donijeti ovjerene dokumente...


Hvala na odgovoru.. 
Predala sam danas svu dokumentaciju, dobila klomifene i sad cemo vidjeti kako cu reagirati.. Dogovor je da cemo probati inseminaciju, ali ako bude vise js ne zelim propustati ciklus pa cu na punkciju.. U srijedu sam na prvoj folikulometriji.. 
Sretno nam svima!!!

----------


## miuta821

NinaDrv.  Sretno!!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala  :Shy kiss:

----------


## žužy

NinaDrv,sretno! :fige:

----------


## tweety55

Ima tko da ide na folikulometriju u srijedu? Ako da, kad su vam rekli da dodete i koliko se ceka? Da znam hocu li stic na posao..

----------


## antonija15

G

----------


## antonija15

fm počimaju oko 8 i 30,bar je tako bilo prije 3 tj kad sam ja išla

----------


## tweety55

> fm počimaju oko 8 i 30,bar je tako bilo prije 3 tj kad sam ja išla


antonija15 hvala, nadam se da to ide brzo..
Sretno, drzim ti fige da umjesto  :Crying or Very sad:  bude  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam u četvrtak gore na mjerenju endometrija ( sekundarni IVF sa smrznutim oocitama) i rekli mi da dođem u 8:30....

----------


## miuta821

> Ja sam u četvrtak gore na mjerenju endometrija ( sekundarni IVF sa smrznutim oocitama) i rekli mi da dođem u 8:30....


Sretno snaci bude fet? Ako sam razumijela.koju si terapiju imala?

----------


## tweety55

> Ja sam u četvrtak gore na mjerenju endometrija ( sekundarni IVF sa smrznutim oocitama) i rekli mi da dođem u 8:30....


Sretno!!

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Dali mozda znate koliko se čeka na nalaze hormona koji se vade 2-5 dana ciklusa?

----------


## NinaDrv

Dobili smo 8 stanica, od toga je 5 bilo savršenih, ali samo jedna se oplodila. Nisam mogla suspregnuti suze kad sam čula da je samo jedna, nadala sam se da će ostati nešto za zamrzavanje da u slučaju neuspjeha ne moram sve ponovo. 
Jučer mi je vraćen 8-stanični embrij bez fragmentacija, pikam se s Fragminom do bete koja je 10.11.  :Smile: .

----------


## antonija15

> Dobili smo 8 stanica, od toga je 5 bilo savršenih, ali samo jedna se oplodila. Nisam mogla suspregnuti suze kad sam čula da je samo jedna, nadala sam se da će ostati nešto za zamrzavanje da u slučaju neuspjeha ne moram sve ponovo. 
> Jučer mi je vraćen 8-stanični embrij bez fragmentacija, pikam se s Fragminom do bete koja je 10.11. .


Draga moja savršeno te razumijem jer je i moja reakcija bila upravo takva,ja sam u svoja sva 4 postupka imala dosta js ali bi se uvijek oplodila 1 ili 2.samo sam sada u zadnjem postupku imala jedan embrij za zamrzavanje ali je ionako loš pa ne polažem velike nade.ali znaš kako se kaže:jedan ali vrijedan i ja ti upravo to želim,neka ti bude najvrijedniji,sretno :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Draga moja savršeno te razumijem jer je i moja reakcija bila upravo takva,ja sam u svoja sva 4 postupka imala dosta js ali bi se uvijek oplodila 1 ili 2.samo sam sada u zadnjem postupku imala jedan embrij za zamrzavanje ali je ionako loš pa ne polažem velike nade.ali znaš kako se kaže:jedan ali vrijedan i ja ti upravo to želim,neka ti bude najvrijedniji,sretno


Tako i moj suprug kaže  :Smile:  Hvala ti  :Shy kiss:

----------


## tweety55

> Dobili smo 8 stanica, od toga je 5 bilo savršenih, ali samo jedna se oplodila. Nisam mogla suspregnuti suze kad sam čula da je samo jedna, nadala sam se da će ostati nešto za zamrzavanje da u slučaju neuspjeha ne moram sve ponovo. 
> Jučer mi je vraćen 8-stanični embrij bez fragmentacija, pikam se s Fragminom do bete koja je 10.11. .


NinaDrv drzi se, nadam se da ce ti ova jedna biti dobitna

----------


## tweety55

Ide li tko sutra ujutro na VV? Ja imam 1. folikulometriju.. Veceras pijem zadnji klomifen.. 
Kako idu FM? Svaka 2 dana ili?

----------


## antony34

Tweety55 sve ti ovisi kako folikuli napreduju. Ja sam isla nakon zadnjeg klomica svaka tri dana pa onda dva dana za redom jer sam vec 11 dan bila na punkciji. Razlog je sto imam malo krace cikluse. Sve ce ti reci na sljedecem pregledu. Sretno :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety55 sve ti ovisi kako folikuli napreduju. Ja sam isla nakon zadnjeg klomica svaka tri dana pa onda dva dana za redom jer sam vec 11 dan bila na punkciji. Razlog je sto imam malo krace cikluse. Sve ce ti reci na sljedecem pregledu. Sretno


Antony34 hvala na odgovoru. Danas na fm nekoliko malih na lijevom jajniku i samo 1 vodeci na desnom od 16 mm a 8 dc mi je, rekli su mi da dodem sutra opet na uzv pa cu valjda dobiti i stopericu, a onda bi u subotu trebala biti AIH..

----------


## Medeja

Tweety, sretno!!!

----------


## Medeja

> Dobili smo 8 stanica, od toga je 5 bilo savršenih, ali samo jedna se oplodila. Nisam mogla suspregnuti suze kad sam čula da je samo jedna, nadala sam se da će ostati nešto za zamrzavanje da u slučaju neuspjeha ne moram sve ponovo. 
> Jučer mi je vraćen 8-stanični embrij bez fragmentacija, pikam se s Fragminom do bete koja je 10.11. .


Nina, držim fige! I vrlo dobro znam lako se osjećaš. 
Meni je najgore bilo kada su mi izvukli 4js, a dvije su bile nezrele dok se ostale dvije nisu niti oplodile. A i zadnji postupak nije bio baš reprezentatuvan iako sam ostala trudna. Od 16js, dvije smrzlice.  :Sad: 
Imamo problema s fragmentacijama pa nam embtiji brzo propadaju.
Javi nam se s dobrim vijestima!

----------


## id20

> Nina, držim fige! I vrlo dobro znam lako se osjećaš. 
> Meni je najgore bilo kada su mi izvukli 4js, a dvije su bile nezrele dok se ostale dvije nisu niti oplodile. A i zadnji postupak nije bio baš reprezentatuvan iako sam ostala trudna. Od 16js, dvije smrzlice. 
> Imamo problema s fragmentacijama pa nam embtiji brzo propadaju.
> Javi nam se s dobrim vijestima!


upadam kao padobranac, ali jesu li vam objasnili koji je razlog fragmentacijama??

----------


## Medeja

> upadam kao padobranac, ali jesu li vam objasnili koji je razlog fragmentacijama??


U mpo nemaš baš uvijek odgovor. Događalo se to u svakom postupku i embriologinja nije imala direktan odgovor.
Jednostavna je takva kombinacija gena. Moje js nisu bile fenomenalne kvalitete, a muževi spermiji su imali morf promjene pa su birani oni najbolji.

----------


## id20

> U mpo nemaš baš uvijek odgovor. Događalo se to u svakom postupku i embriologinja nije imala direktan odgovor.
> Jednostavna je takva kombinacija gena. Moje js nisu bile fenomenalne kvalitete, a muževi spermiji su imali morf promjene pa su birani oni najbolji.


da, to sam shvatila kad nisu mogli ni naše fragmentacije objasniti.. nisam na VV, ali imala sam loš rezultat u prošlom postupku pa me zanimalo.. hvala!

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety, sretno!!!


Medeja hvala ti! Evo veceras u 22 moram po stopericu i rekli su nam da dodemo u subotu u 7.30.. 
Malo sam zabrinuta jer imam samo 1 folikul i ako se ne varam kada rade aih ne zna se jel folikul prazan ili ne.. 
Cini mi se da moramo imati jako puno srece da ovo uspije..  :Sad:

----------


## antony34

Tweety sretno u subotu i samo pozitivno. Daj mi reci dal ces biti na bo? Meni je soc gin rekao cim krenemo u postupak da ce me staviti na bo al ga na kraju nisam uspjela pitati zasto odma od pocetka idem na bo.

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety sretno u subotu i samo pozitivno. Daj mi reci dal ces biti na bo? Meni je soc gin rekao cim krenemo u postupak da ce me staviti na bo al ga na kraju nisam uspjela pitati zasto odma od pocetka idem na bo.


Antony34 hvala  :fige: 
Nisam na bolovanju, dobro mi je ispalo ovaj tj jer sam stigla na folikulometrije pa sam jurila na posao, a stoperica je bila jucer u 22 pa sam odmorila malo i isla raditi danas popodne. 
Sutra ujutro je inseminacija, dobro je da je subota jer ne radim vikendima, a planiram u ponedjeljak opet na posao. Osim ako mi sutra daju kakve drugacije upute.. U svakom slucaju mogu ti javiti sto su mi rekli..

----------


## antony34

Tweety sretno sutra. Nadam se da ce uspjeti. Javi sta si rjesila.  :Wink:

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety sretno sutra. Nadam se da ce uspjeti. Javi sta si rjesila.


Hvala, cujemo se  :Bye:

----------


## tweety55

Danas na VV veselo, 1 punkcija, 2 transfera i 2 AIH.. Nadam se da ce biti uspjesna subota.. A sad 2 tjedna cekanja..  :Cekam:

----------


## Medeja

Sretno! 
Da, ne mogu vidjeti u folikul pa se ne zna ima li js ili ne. Zato i je aih zeznut.
Tweety, ja se nadam da ćete vi biti jedni od onih kojima uspije isprve.  :Smile: 

Mislim da nema potrebe otvarati bolovanje zbog postupka.
Ja sam uzela uvijek dan inseminacije slobodan, drugi išla raditi.
Kada sam išla na ivf, dan punkcije sam uzela slobodan sve do dana transfera. Sljedeći dan sam išla raditi.
Mene je sve rasturalo nakon punkcija, bila sam u komi. Da sam se dobro osjećala išla bih raditi.
Pa poludila bih doma.

----------


## antony34

Tweety draga sretno. Medeja imam takvu vrstu posla da nije preporucljivo raditi. Radim na 6c stupnjeva i fizicki je posao pa sam zato doma.  :Wink:

----------


## tweety55

> Sretno! 
> Da, ne mogu vidjeti u folikul pa se ne zna ima li js ili ne. Zato i je aih zeznut.
> Tweety, ja se nadam da ćete vi biti jedni od onih kojima uspije isprve. 
> 
> Mislim da nema potrebe otvarati bolovanje zbog postupka.
> Ja sam uzela uvijek dan inseminacije slobodan, drugi išla raditi.
> Kada sam išla na ivf, dan punkcije sam uzela slobodan sve do dana transfera. Sljedeći dan sam išla raditi.
> Mene je sve rasturalo nakon punkcija, bila sam u komi. Da sam se dobro osjećala išla bih raditi.
> Pa poludila bih doma.


Hvala ti Medeja.. Mislim da ce mi se ovi dani ciniti kao cijela vjecnost.. 
Jedna stvar mi je malo nejasna, radili su mi danas aih na 11.dan ciklusa i vec 12.11. trebam napraviti test na trudnocu.. Cini mi se to jako rano, to ce mi biti tek 23.dc  :Confused:

----------


## mirelaj

cure, do koliko godina se može u postupak preko hzzo?

----------


## Medeja

Do 42. godine žene.
Tweety, nema ti to veze jer ovulacija ne mora uvijek biti u isto vrijeme. Nekada su ciklusi kraći, a nekad dulji.
Meni je nakon jednog ivf-a m došla 26. dan ciklusa, a inače uvijek 30. ili dan-dva kasnije.
Ne opterećuj se time.
Znam da je čekanje užasno, ali proći će i ti dani nekako.
Ako radiš uz posao će ti sigurno proletjeti, a ako si doma gledaj filmove, čitaj, kuhaj, šeći...

----------


## tweety55

Medeja hvala, ma mislila sam da test trebam raditi tek kad mi m kasni, a ne par dana prije nego sto treba stici, pa me to zbunilo..

----------


## mirelaj

cure, na koji broj se naručuje za prvi pregled kod dr Jukić?

----------


## žužy

01/2353 907
To je broj od sestri,samo rečeš da bi se naručila na prvi pregled k dr Jukić.

----------


## mirelaj

malo sam dosadna, sad mi nije jasno zašto me sestra naručila  na 8 dc- prvi pregled! ? Prije tri godine sam dolazila 3 dc????

----------


## tajcigb

> malo sam dosadna, sad mi nije jasno zašto me sestra naručila  na 8 dc- prvi pregled! ? Prije tri godine sam dolazila 3 dc????


Prvi puta ionako ćete obaviti samo razgovor što i kako dalje, tako da nema veze što je 8dc. Ja sam bila 3 dc i isto samo je bio razgovor, a slijedeći mj su bili hormoni...

----------


## žužy

Da..3. dc ideš kad krečete u neki od postupaka. A za prvi pregled se naručuje 8. dc,pred ovulaciju. Tad popričate,pogleda te,vidite kaj trebaš od nalaza i za tim idete dalje.

----------


## 123beba

ja sam prije 3 godine na prvi pregled isto išla 8 dc baš zato da dr vidi kako ti rade jajnici pred ovulaciju...  :Smile:  Idući dolazak je 3 dc.

----------


## tweety55

Hej cure, kako ste? Jel se sto dogada kod vas? Mene ubija ovo uzimanje utrogestana triput dnevno, ajde jos kad treba stavit tabletu prije spavanja, ali ova ujutro i popodne mi je bas naporno.. Dani nikako ne prolaze..  :gaah:

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam jedna od onih "sretnica" koja ima smrznute oocite,a ne embrij. Dakle , prvo trebaju odmrznuti moje jajne stanice (zamrznuo 9 komada pred 4 godine), ako prežive odmrzavanje oploditi ih i onda ako se nešto oplodi ide transfer embrija iz odmrznute jajne stanice i svježeg spermija. Od terapije sam na estrofemu i decortinu od 3dc, a od 10dc i na utrogestanu. Bili gore da suprug da prilog, naručili nas na transfer  2 dana nakon toga, ali nas tada poslali doma i rekli da dođemo u četvrtak. Pretpostavljam da se onda nešto i oplodilo.Nisu mi htjeli ništa reći, samo da ću sve informacije čuti u četvrtak.Dakle, sutra bi trebao biti transfer ako je još uvijek nešto od svega toga preživjelo. To bi onda bio transferblastica. Ja i muž se zafrkavamo da se oplodilo svih devet pa gledamo gdje ću ih svih 9 smjestiti u trbuh :Joggler:   Iako iskustva sa odmrznutim jajnim stanicama su ipak puno drugačija, bit ćemo sretni ako dobijemo i jednu na čuvanje.  Uglavnom, sutra ću sve znati pa javim.

----------


## žužy

Destiny,to je zbilja dobar znak,da su vas poslali doma! Možda bude i smrzlića :fige:

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam u prvom i dobitnom IVF-u prije 4.godine radila do 6.mjeseca trudnoće. Nisam uzimala bolovanje. Ležala sam samo nakon punkcije jer se nisam mogla maknuti što od upale mišića koju sam dobila od grčenja tijekom punkcije što od blage hiperstimulacije, ali to je ionako bio vikend, a onda u ponedjeljak na transfer i sljedeći dan na posao...s noge na nogu. Tako mi je bilo lakše čekati betu.

----------


## Destiny child

Pa baš raŽužy baš razmišljam da li oni zamrzavaju embrije koji se oplode nakon odmrzavanja jajne stanice. Mislim to je ipak u neku ruku 2x zamrzavanje. Naravno ako bude bilo nešto za zamrzavanje. Vidjet ćemo sutra. Na poslu mi totalna gužva pa ni ne stignem o tome razmišljati. Nisam im niti rekla da idem u postupak. To čuvam za stimulirani početkom sljedeće godine ako ovaj ne uspije. Čak sam i nekoliko tableta zaboravila popiti...u subotu sjedim i zbrajam....trebala popiti 13 estrofema, a popila 10, trebala popiti 13 decortina,a popila 9, trebala stavljati 3x1 utrogestan, a stavljala 3x2, ali to sam brzo skužila pa je doza uzetog i onoga što je trebalo biti uzeto u tom periodu točna :Laughing:  :Laughing:   Tako da ako ovo uspije to će biti čudo neviđeno... A kada se samo sjetim svog prvog postupka, u minutu sam davala injekcije gonala i cetrotida, uzimala utrogestan... :Nope:

----------


## žužy

I meni je na prvu prošlo glavom,pa valjda se mogu zamrznut.
A zašto ne...kad se odmrzne,js se ponaša kao i prije zamrzivanja. I logično da bi se dobiveni embriji skroz normalno stavljali u kriopohranu.
Ako netko zna više,neka me ispravi.

----------


## Destiny child

Dakle, od 9 js 5 preživjelo odmrzavanje, 3 se oplodile, a 2 su došle do stadija morule i ta 2 su transferirana. Čitam da bi 5.dan trebala već biti blastica,jer morula 5.dan znači da se embriji nešto sporije razvijaju, ali ne znaju da li je to zbog lošije kvalitete embrija ili se embrij jednostavno sporije razvija zbog uvjeta...U svakom slučaju u uterusu imaju više šanse da nastave razvoj nego u labu. Eto...sad čekamo....

----------


## tweety55

Destiny child, sretno!

----------


## kitty

Sretno Destiny child  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

cure, sretno svima!~~~~~~

molim vas, pratite malo i ovu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/88605-%...83#post2818783

----------


## LemonK

Cure, sretno!!!!!!!!!!
Imam pitanje, moram na HSG pregled, doktorica želi imati još taj nalaz prije postupka...pa me zanima ako koja od vas ima iskustva s time da mi da neke korisne inf da znam što me čeka?? Tnx!! Radim to u općoj bolinici u svom gradu, a moj soc.ginić je užasno drzak i ništa ga ne želim pitati...zapravo planiram ga i promijenit, samo stalno su u djiru nekakve uputnice, nalazi, pa nikako...

----------


## klamerica

Bok cure! Da li možda koja zna da li se na konzultacije za IVF može naručiti i subotom (kad je tvoj dr. dežuran)? Naime, suprug i ja imamo dva neuspješna postupka iza sebe, i krenuli bi opet u siječnju, ali bi se prije tog htjeli porazgovarati sa dr. čist da vidimo da li trebamo još neke dodatne pretrage napraviti prije toga... Da skratimo vrijeme  :Grin:

----------


## 123beba

U pravilu možeš no ja sam jednom došla subotom a drje smatrala da sam mogla doći i neki drugi dan pa sam dobila poprilično neugodan monolog... Jako me razočarala neprofesionalnim pristupom....

----------


## tweety55

> Cure, sretno!!!!!!!!!!
> Imam pitanje, moram na HSG pregled, doktorica želi imati još taj nalaz prije postupka...pa me zanima ako koja od vas ima iskustva s time da mi da neke korisne inf da znam što me čeka?? Tnx!! Radim to u općoj bolinici u svom gradu, a moj soc.ginić je užasno drzak i ništa ga ne želim pitati...zapravo planiram ga i promijenit, samo stalno su u djiru nekakve uputnice, nalazi, pa nikako...


LemonK ja sam to prosla krajem 1.mj ove godine, radila sam to na Merkuru.. Moj ti je savjet da ne pitas puno jer vjeruj mi sto ces vise znati to ce ti biti teze.. Pretraga je jako neugodna ali eto, kad sve zavrsi onda shvatis koliko si toga kao zena spremna proci samo da postanes mama., 
Sretno!

----------


## LemonK

> kad sve zavrsi onda shvatis koliko si toga kao zena spremna proci samo da postanes mama., 
> Sretno!


Hvala!!!! Baš mi je to misao vodilja cijelo vrijeme i za vrijeme svih neugodnosti, kad god je teško.... 
Iščekujem s tobom  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## klamerica

Hvala na odgovoru! Kod koje si dr? Moja je dr. Fenzl.

----------


## žužy

> Bok cure! Da li možda koja zna da li se na konzultacije za IVF može naručiti i subotom (kad je tvoj dr. dežuran)? Naime, suprug i ja imamo dva neuspješna postupka iza sebe, i krenuli bi opet u siječnju, ali bi se prije tog htjeli porazgovarati sa dr. čist da vidimo da li trebamo još neke dodatne pretrage napraviti prije toga... Da skratimo vrijeme


Subotom se sestre ne javljaju na telefon tak da se nemreš naručiti. Ako trebaš samo razg. pokušaj se samo pojaviti...ako si iz Zg i nema gužvu možda te tvoj dr uzme nakon svih odrađenih postupaka i pregleda. Ali ono...baš mora biti subota,pa naruči se reguralnim putem.

----------


## klamerica

Ma nisam misla zvati u subotu, već se naručiti za subotu za konzultacije. Čist da ne izostajem sa posla kroz tjedan...

----------


## Medeja

> Cure, sretno!!!!!!!!!!
> Imam pitanje, moram na HSG pregled, doktorica želi imati još taj nalaz prije postupka...pa me zanima ako koja od vas ima iskustva s time da mi da neke korisne inf da znam što me čeka?? Tnx!! Radim to u općoj bolinici u svom gradu, a moj soc.ginić je užasno drzak i ništa ga ne želim pitati...zapravo planiram ga i promijenit, samo stalno su u djiru nekakve uputnice, nalazi, pa nikako...


Ova je pretraga dosta neugodna i pomalo bolna ako su ti jajovodi začepljeni. Ali nije ništa što se preživjeti ne može.
Meni je lijevi jajovod izvijugan i začepljen pa sam sve zvijezde vidjela dok je kontrast pokušavao proći. Desni je prohodan i tu nisam ništa osjetila. Na kraju maternicu napuni tim kontrastom pa je neugodan osjećaj.
Sve traje relativno kratko (ja sam radila kontrastom uz ultrazvuk), nema krvarenja, ne trebaš ležati.

----------


## žužy

> Ma nisam misla zvati u subotu, već se naručiti za subotu za konzultacije. Čist da ne izostajem sa posla kroz tjedan...


O pa to mislim da možeš bez problema,samo zvrcni gore kad god i rečeš to isto :Smile:

----------


## mirelaj

jel itko dolazi u ponedeljak ? Naručena sam oko 11.00

----------


## LemonK

> Ova je pretraga dosta neugodna i pomalo bolna ako su ti jajovodi začepljeni. Ali nije ništa što se preživjeti ne može.
> Meni je lijevi jajovod izvijugan i začepljen pa sam sve zvijezde vidjela dok je kontrast pokušavao proći. Desni je prohodan i tu nisam ništa osjetila. Na kraju maternicu napuni tim kontrastom pa je neugodan osjećaj.
> Sve traje relativno kratko (ja sam radila kontrastom uz ultrazvuk), nema krvarenja, ne trebaš ležati.


Hvala na inf!!! Meni su rekli kad sam se naručivala da cu morati jedno šest sati lezati u bolnici...

----------


## tweety55

> Hvala na inf!!! Meni su rekli kad sam se naručivala da cu morati jedno šest sati lezati u bolnici...


LemonK ovisi ti jel pretragu radis ultrazvucno ili rentgenski.. Ja sam isla na rentgen i lezala sam cijelo popodne, tek su me navecer pustili doma..
Nadam se da ces to sto prije obaviti i sto bezbolnije  :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

> LemonK ovisi ti jel pretragu radis ultrazvucno ili rentgenski.. Ja sam isla na rentgen i lezala sam cijelo popodne, tek su me navecer pustili doma..
> Nadam se da ces to sto prije obaviti i sto bezbolnije


hvala curke, ali same komplikacije.....na kraju mi ginekolog nije napravio medju brisevima za klamidiju i sad moram opet radit bris i čekati novi ciklus za hsg...ma luda sam više...danas sam popi..... i promjenila ginekologa....mislim da ove godine ništa od postupka.... stalno nešto i čekaj novi ciklus i nikad gotovo....

----------


## Destiny child

Hvala curke...Kad smo ponovo krenuli rekla sam si da to idem samo odraditi jer su šanse ionako male, pa da možemo u stimulirani, ali ne da vrag mira...valjda kad uđeš ponovo u sve to ne možeš , a da se ne ponadaš. Ne znam da li ću moći izdržati da ne radim test prije bete koja je tek sredinom sljedećeg tjedna. Možda sutra kupim jedan pa provjerim...da se pripremim na 0 na nalazu bete. Sva sreća pa pola dana radim i ne razmišljam o tome, ali teško je kad dođem doma....Od simptoma ako se uopće mogu nazvati simptomima bole cice, probadanja u trbuhu od prvog dana transfera, stalno pišanje i temperatura 37,4....ali vjerojatno je to samo velika želja :Smile:

----------


## cvijetic555

Konacno smo i mi na redu!!!!!!!! U 12. mj idemo u postupak. Dr rekla da su mi nalazi savrseni, kod mm je problem spermiogram. Malo plivaca i spori k tome. Sad pocinjem osjecat strah, paniku, a s druge strane osjecam da ce biti sve u najboljem redu. totalno zbrkani osjecaji :Confused:  :Confused: . Zelim vam svima puno strpjenja, uspjeha i srece u postupcima.

----------


## LemonK

Super!!!! I sretno!!! Nadam se da ću i ja uskoro....

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam vadila hormone 4 dc, dosla sam u 8 sati i nisam dugo cekala, nekih 20 min.


Cvijetić555 sretno. 
Kakvi su ti nalazi hormona?

----------


## cvijetic555

Ja nalaz nisam vidjela, dr je rekla da je odlican.

----------


## cvijetic555

> Super!!!! I sretno!!! Nadam se da ću i ja uskoro....


 Hvala, sretno i tebi. Koliko dugo traje tvoja borba? Ja sam krenula u sve ovo u 3 mj ove god.

----------


## Inesz

> Ja nalaz nisam vidjela, dr je rekla da je odlican.


Uh... Nastavlja se tužna tradicija da na Vv pacijentice ne dobivaju na uvid svoje nalaze ni informacije o istima.

----------


## iva777

> Uh... Nastavlja se tužna tradicija da na Vv pacijentice ne dobivaju na uvid svoje nalaze ni informacije o istima.


1 postupak sam bila na vv, nijedan nalaz nisam vidjela, na upit uvijek je odgovor bio da je odlican.nakon neuspjelog postupka i sturih informacija odlucila sam se za drugu kliniku.( ne samo zbog toga ),tad sam trazila kompletnu medicinsku dokumentaciju( moju i suprugovu) te kad sam istu trazila receno mi je da je to njihovo te da to ostaje kod njih.nakon istrazivanja zakona , naravno da sam naisla na clanak u kojem imam pravo na uvid u vlastitu medicinsku dokumentaciju u bilo kojem trenutku te kopiju istih.zahtjev sam morala uputiti osobno na ravnateljstvo kb Merkur-ali sam isto ucinila i mailom ( tako da imam i trag ) .cekala sam mjesec dana , dobila sam kopije koje sam naravno morala i platiti.strasno sam bila ljuta!! Kad sam vidjela nalaze nisu ni bili blizu tako odlicni kao sto su uvijek govorili.zato cure trazite ono na sto imate pravo.
Svim curama u postupku,sretno!!!

----------


## cvijetic555

I sta mislite koji je motiv tog nepokazivanja nalaza?

----------


## iva777

> I sta mislite koji je motiv tog nepokazivanja nalaza?


Ja sam trenutno na sd, i svi nalazi su stalno samnom, imam svoj fascikl koji uvijek nosim sa sobom i dam doktorici.bas svi papiri, od nalaza , do protokola,velicine folikula na folikulometriji...., neznam ni  jedan opravdan razlog zasto to rade... neka cudna praksa na vv.

----------


## žužy

Kad smo mi došli na vuk i kad sam izvadila krv na hormone koji se vade redovno na početku obrade tamo...lijepo sam zatražila da mi nalaze pošalju na kućnu adresu i bez problema jesu.

iva,u tvojoj dokumentaciji koju si dobila na zahtjev su bili i protokoli, baš sve?

Jer evo mislim da 'obične' nalaze može dobiti svatko ko zatraži,ali žene ne znaju pa ne traže...a praxa vuka je takva da se sve pohranjuje u kartone.

----------


## iva777

> Kad smo mi došli na vuk i kad sam izvadila krv na hormone koji se vade redovno na početku obrade tamo...lijepo sam zatražila da mi nalaze pošalju na kućnu adresu i bez problema jesu.
> 
> iva,u tvojoj dokumentaciji koju si dobila na zahtjev su bili i protokoli, baš sve?
> 
> Jer evo mislim da 'obične' nalaze može dobiti svatko ko zatraži,ali žene ne znaju pa ne traže...a praxa vuka je takva da se sve pohranjuje u kartone.


Tako je dobila sam i protokole jer sam sve navela u zahtjevu.

----------


## cvijetic555

Mislim da je to nasa greska. Jedva cekamo da uđemo u postupak i bitno nam je da su nalazi uredni i od brige i uzbuđenja ne razmisljamo o tome da trazimo primjerak.

----------


## Ajvi

Ja sam prvi put dobila nalaze hormona naknadno, nakon što sam ih tražila, a sad nakon drugog vađenja mi ih je dr kopirala u otpusno pismo i bez da sam išta pitala.

----------


## zdravka82

Ja sam kopije nalaza dobila bez problema....poslala mm da ih trazi i sestra ih odmah kopirala i dala... pocetkom ove godine kada smo isli na konzultacije u drugu kliniku..

----------


## NinaDrv

Bila sam u četvrtak gore i bila je dosta gužva, došla sam na red tek u 13:30  :Smile: 
Doktorica mi je rekla da ne mogu u stimulirani prije 4. mjeseca, a ciklus prije toga moram na histerektomiju da mi odstrani polipe ako ih još imam i da mi napravi u maternici ranicu na koju će mi slijedeći ciklus transferirati embrij, tako se kao bolje primi.
Ima li tko kakva iskustva sa histerektomijom?

----------


## NinaDrv

Histeroskopiju ne histerektomiju  :Confused:

----------


## žužy

Nina,histerektomija je odstranjenje maternice.
Rekla bi da misliš na histeroskopiju.
U zadnje vrijeme često šalju žene sa pokojim neuspjelim ivf-om na histero. Smatram to skroz ok...i sama sam bila (paralelno sa lpsc) ciklus prije zadnjeg ivf-a. Dr mi je maknul mioma,septuma i isto kao što će i tebi,recnul endometrija na par mjesta zbog eventualno bolje implantacije iduči ciklus.
Imaš tu i temu o histeroskopiji,pročačkaj malo. Iči ćeš na Merkur?
Dođeš ujutro,sam zahvat traje kratko,pod opčom si i popodne ideš doma.

Sad vidim ispravku  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

NinaDrv zao mi je sto nije uspjelo.. Drzi se  :grouphug: 
Ja sam bila na histeroskopiji triput, prve dvije sam isla privatno i to mi je bila najveca greska u zivotu jer sam dala hrpu novaca a nisu odradili zahvat onako kako je trebalo.. Samo sam izgubila i vrijeme i novac.. 
Na ovoj zadnjoj sam bila u Merkuru prije godinu dana, operirao me Podgajski i kad je maknuo polip vidio je i mali septum (pregradu) maternice za koji mi nitko nikada nije rekao da imam, pa mi je i to maknuo.. 
Nakon toga su nam rekli da pokusavamo prirodno, ali nista, pa smo sad na VV u postupku.. 
Tebi zelim puno srece i da sve super prođe!  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Da, ići ću u Merkur odraditi to kod svoje doktorice. 
Možda se i kod mene nađe još nešto što mi sprječava trudnoću.
Jel se plaća zahvat ako nemaš dopunsko?

----------


## tajcigb

Samo kratko pitanjce .. Danas sam dobila mengu, znači u pon se samo pojavim gore, krecem u postupak... A u koliko sati otprilike, isto kasnije, dok završe u sali?

----------


## žužy

Nina,ne plača se zahvat,ideš preko uputnice.

tajcigb,ako idete u postupak onda budi gore oko pola 8 i javi se sestri kad dojdeš. Kad te nema u najavi...pa bi mogla upasti na pregled prije sale.

----------


## cvijetic555

> Cvijetić555 sretno. 
> Kakvi su ti nalazi hormona?


 Evo mog nalaza, dr dala muzu na odlasku i on ga je metnuo medu papire, pa smo isli socijalnoj na razgovor i bio je pod dojmom pa je i zaboravio da mu je dala "neki papir"
uglavnom
S-ntGUK 4.7(mmol/l)
INZ 79.5 (PMOL/L)
TSH3-UL 2.63(mU/L)
AMH 25.3(pmol/L)
LH 2.9(IU/L)
FSH 5.9 (IU/L)
T 0,9 (nmol/L)
E2 142(pmol/L)
PRL 174(mlU/L)
DHEAS 3.8(umol/L)
SHGB 40.2(nmol/L)
FAI 2.2 (nmol/L)

----------


## Larina

Cure ja se napokon rijesila ciste i idem u postupak.. danas sam dobila.. znaci ponedjeljak mi je 3 dan ciklusa i moram bit gore al nisam pitala u koliko sati??

----------


## Inesz

> Evo mog nalaza, dr dala muzu na odlasku i on ga je metnuo medu papire, pa smo isli socijalnoj na razgovor i bio je pod dojmom pa je i zaboravio da mu je dala "neki papir"
> uglavnom
> S-ntGUK 4.7(mmol/l)
> INZ 79.5 (PMOL/L)
> TSH3-UL 2.63(mU/L)
> AMH 25.3(pmol/L)
> LH 2.9(IU/L)
> FSH 5.9 (IU/L)
> T 0,9 (nmol/L)
> ...


Dobri nalazi.  Super da si ih dobila, sad i sama znaš vrijednosti nalaza. kako to da ste išli kod socijalne radnice? O čemu vas je ona informirala?
Sretno!

 :Smile: 

Svi pacijenti imaju pravo na svoju cjelokupnu medicinsku dokumentaciju, nalaze pretraga trebamo dobiti u ruke, otpusno pismo isto. Kad smo na bolničkom liječenju, dobivamo otpusno pismo, a ostala medicinska dokumentacija treba biti dostupna na pismeni zahtjev. Budući da se vrijeme u postupku između aspiracije i transfera često vodi kao bolničko liječenje, ako su vam npr. vadili krv prije anestezije,  imate pravo tražiti i taj nalaz. 
Imamo pravo na detaljan protokol stimulacije. Isto tako, za vrijeme liječenja i bilo kakvog medicinskog zahvata, pacijent ima pravo na sve moguće informacije o postupku i liječenju, 
medicinski djelatnici dužni su prema pacijentu postupati u skladu s pravilima medicinske struke i Kodeksom medicinske etike i deontologije.

----------


## tajcigb

Larina, ja sam postavila potpuno isto pitanje hehe, znaci vidimo se u pon. A odgovor je bio: u pol 8, posto nismo narucene

----------


## cvijetic555

> Dobri nalazi.  Super da si ih dobila, sad i sama znaš vrijednosti nalaza. kako to da ste išli kod socijalne radnice? O čemu vas je ona informirala?
> Sretno!
> 
> 
> 
> Svi pacijenti imaju pravo na svoju cjelokupnu medicinsku dokumentaciju, nalaze pretraga trebamo dobiti u ruke, otpusno pismo isto. Kad smo na bolničkom liječenju, dobivamo otpusno pismo, a ostala medicinska dokumentacija treba biti dostupna na pismeni zahtjev. Budući da se vrijeme u postupku između aspiracije i transfera često vodi kao bolničko liječenje, ako su vam npr. vadili krv prije anestezije,  imate pravo tražiti i taj nalaz. 
> Imamo pravo na detaljan protokol stimulacije. Isto tako, za vrijeme liječenja i bilo kakvog medicinskog zahvata, pacijent ima pravo na sve moguće informacije o postupku i liječenju, 
> medicinski djelatnici dužni su prema pacijentu postupati u skladu s pravilima medicinske struke i Kodeksom medicinske etike i deontologije.


Sestra nas je odvela do socijalne.  Ona nam je dala papire za ovjeravanje prije postupka, malo nam je ispricala o nasim pravima, punkciji js, zamrzavanju embrija. Objasnila nam je tu zakonsku proceduru.

----------


## LIMAC

Bokic cure! Pratim vas stalno ali nikako da se prikljucim!! Imam jedno pitanje za vas! Ovaj mjesrc bi morala u treci dtimulirani postupak. Ali mjesecnica kasni i nikako da dođe (trebala sam je dobiti 8.11). Jucer sam skuzila da su mi cervikalni brisevi od 5mjeseca. Mislite da ce mi doktorica odgoditi postupak?! Sva jadna! Skroz sam zaboravila na te briseve

----------


## LemonK

> Hvala, sretno i tebi. Koliko dugo traje tvoja borba? Ja sam krenula u sve ovo u 3 mj ove god.


Na VV sam od 9 mj. Ali imam sve nalaze pa sam mislila da će brže ići...

----------


## LemonK

Sretno curkama koje idu u pon tj danas i ostale termine!!!
Do sada kaj sam vadila na VV isto imam nalaze kod sebe, pa prema ovome što se pisale, znači kad se krene u postupak trebalo bi ih tražiti svu dokumentaciju jer ju inače neće dati?

----------


## tajcigb

joooj danas bila veeelika gužva i došla na red tek u 14h... Dobila sam Gonale... A ja onako iscrpljena i užasno gladna  :Smile:  nisam se sjetila pitati da li se moram pikati svaki dan u isto vrijeme ili to nema veze? Znači danas sam kod njih dobila pikicu oko pol 2, da nastavim u to vrijeme ili??? Puno vam hvala

----------


## cvijetic555

> Na VV sam od 9 mj. Ali imam sve nalaze pa sam mislila da će brže ići...


Nazalost vrijeme brzo prolazi i imamo osjecaj da ga nepotrebno gubimo, a s druge strane jedva cekamo da krenemo u postupak i vrjieme do tog trenutka traje i traje :Cekam: . I onda kad pomislis to je to sad krecemo pojavi se neki problem. Ali samo hrabro jer za ovaj cilj vrijedi se boriti. Cure sretno svima. Dolazi vrijeme Bozica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  ,a  s njim svakakva cuda i lijepe stvari i vjerujem da i nas ceka nesta lijepo  . Glavu gore! :Bye:

----------


## sandy0606

Limac vrijede ti brisevi. Moji bili iz 2 mj pa vrijede za planiranu stimulaciju u 12mj

----------


## Larina

Hvala.. ja tek sada vidjela al na veze vidjele smo se gore sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## Larina

> joooj danas bila veeelika gužva i došla na red tek u 14h... Dobila sam Gonale... A ja onako iscrpljena i užasno gladna  nisam se sjetila pitati da li se moram pikati svaki dan u isto vrijeme ili to nema veze? Znači danas sam kod njih dobila pikicu oko pol 2, da nastavim u to vrijeme ili??? Puno vam hvala


Hahha ni ja to nisam pitala.. Ja dobila Menopur al namjeravam svaki dan u isto vrijeme..

----------


## LIMAC

Sandy0606 puno hvala na odgovoru! Odmah mi je lakse!! Nekako mi je u glavi zvonilo da vrijede 6mj.

----------


## Destiny child

> joooj danas bila veeelika gužva i došla na red tek u 14h... Dobila sam Gonale... A ja onako iscrpljena i užasno gladna  nisam se sjetila pitati da li se moram pikati svaki dan u isto vrijeme ili to nema veze? Znači danas sam kod njih dobila pikicu oko pol 2, da nastavim u to vrijeme ili??? Puno vam hvala


Ja sam se pikala svaki dan u isto vrijeme...

----------


## tajcigb

Niti vaginalete Na tetraborat mi nitko nije spomenio, sad ne znam da li to još uvijek daju ili su izbacili...

----------


## žužy

tajcigb,meni je u takvom slučaju sestra rekla da si svaki dan pomaknem davanje pikice za jedan sat u nazad. Jer kad tam dođeš na sljedeči uzv,one te budu piknule,a to bude ujutro. Bitno je otprilike uvijek u isto vrijeme,a ovak ti bude velika razlika.
A Na tetrab. nekad daju,nekad ne...ako ti niko nije spomenul,onda netrebaju. :Smile: 

LIMAC,brisevi i papa vrijede godinu dana a markeri na zarazne bolesti,dvije godine.
Nego...puno ti kasni,si pišnula testić?

Svima želim puno sreče i blagdanskih pluseka!
 :fige:

----------


## tajcigb

Hvala Žužy, to me je i mučilo što znam da ću kod njih dobiti rano pikicu...

----------


## antonija15

> Bokic cure! Pratim vas stalno ali nikako da se prikljucim!! Imam jedno pitanje za vas! Ovaj mjesrc bi morala u treci dtimulirani postupak. Ali mjesecnica kasni i nikako da dođe (trebala sam je dobiti 8.11). Jucer sam skuzila da su mi cervikalni brisevi od 5mjeseca. Mislite da ce mi doktorica odgoditi postupak?! Sva jadna! Skroz sam zaboravila na te briseve ������


brisevi ti vrijede godinu dana,tako su meni rekli,a što se tiče kašnjenja menge tako je i meni prije prošlog postupka kasnila 10 dana,a inaće je točna ko urica,to ti je vjerojatno od išćekivanja ali ako i dalje ne dolazi napravi test čisto da znaš na čemu si

----------


## 123beba

Cure ima koja gore u četvrtak popodne? Rekla mi je sestra da dođem najkasnije do 13h. To mi je 3 dc pa se nadam startu u nove pobjede...

----------


## miuta821

> Cure ima koja gore u četvrtak popodne? Rekla mi je sestra da dođem najkasnije do 13h. To mi je 3 dc pa se nadam startu u nove pobjede...


Sretno draga ja iduci petak sam gore pa mozda se potrefi da se vidimo.

----------


## LIMAC

Napravila test; negativan! Sad samo da dođe mjesecnica pa da krenemo sa postupkom!!

----------


## miuta821

> Napravila test; negativan! Sad samo da dođe mjesecnica pa da krenemo sa postupkom!!


Zao mi je.

----------


## antonija15

Ma i ja čekam moju mengu da dođe pa da počmem sa pripremama za fet,ali valjda kasni jer sam poslije neuspijelog postupka krvarila 10 dana

----------


## tweety55

Ja sam bila danas 3.dc na VV, nisu me ni pregledali, kazu da ne mogu mjesec za mjesecom u postupak, mora biti pauza, a buduci da je iduci mj vec Bozic moram pauzirati ovaj i iduci ciklus tako da nista do sijecnja  :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Koja glupost, pretjeruju.
Ja sam prošle godine u 9. i 10.mjesecu imala inseminacije i u 11. ivf.
I to u Vg.
Baš mi je žao, ne znam zašto su donijeli takvu odluku.

----------


## tweety55

> Koja glupost, pretjeruju.
> Ja sam prošle godine u 9. i 10.mjesecu imala inseminacije i u 11. ivf.
> I to u Vg.
> Baš mi je žao, ne znam zašto su donijeli takvu odluku.


Ne znam ali bas sam bila ljuta i razocarana.. Sjedila sam tamo od 10 do 13.15 da me nisu ni pregledali.. Užas!!

----------


## LemonK

tweety55 baš mi je žao!!  :Sad:  mogu mislit kako si bila razočarana.... takva je naša borba...možda budemo išle zajedno u siječnju i bude više sreće za oboje!  :Smile:  <3

----------


## nov@

Cure, u koje vrijeme je najbolje da nazovem doktoricu a da je ne gnjavim bas za vrijeme pregleda itd. Oko 13h?

----------


## LemonK

ja obično oko 13h tek dodjem na red za pregled, mada čekam od 10...ali, nisam nikada zvala doktoricu, tako da ne znam kaj bi ti rekla...možda ti druge curu budu znale reći bolje..

----------


## LIMAC

Ja sam obicno zvala oko 14h.

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam upravo gore... Dr je otišla sa studentima oko 12:45 i vraća se za cca 40 min... Tako da je ovo zvanje čista lutrija...

----------


## Anyh

Pozz, moze pitanje da li je s tsh 3,99 moguce uci u postupak ili bas mora biti Tsh oko 2. Pokusavam dobit doktoricu ali se ne javlja. Da li ima neki e-mail kontakt kako bi se mogla s nekim posavjetovat. Hvala puno.

----------


## tajcigb

eh, baš i ja imam problem sa TSH KOJI JE 6! i dr me pustila u postupak sa objašnjenjem: možda će smetati, a možda i neće.. A koliko sam se informirala vidim da uzalud idem u postupak  :Sad:  pa šta joj bilo da me pusti.... poludit ću od brige.. ostali hormoni su mi ok

----------


## Anyh

Znaci sad bi se mogla pojavit u pon i pitat da idem u postupak. Dr Skaro koji mi vodi stitnjacu je rekao da mogu uz uvjet da mu se javim kad ostanem trudna da poveca lijek. Mozda ce i kod vas biti tako iako je tsh 6 dosta velik povecajte terapiju za stitnu

----------


## tweety55

> tweety55 baš mi je žao!!  mogu mislit kako si bila razočarana.... takva je naša borba...možda budemo išle zajedno u siječnju i bude više sreće za oboje!  <3


Drzim nam fige, objema!  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Tajci, kod koje dr si? Mene prije nisu pustili sa tsh 3,8 pa mi je čudno da bi sad pustili sa 6 ili 4....

----------


## tajcigb

Kod dr Jukic... Rekla mi neka hranom povecam unos joda da bi stitnjaca bolje radila. Ja sam mislila da to nije nista strasno kad me pustila. Pa sad citam da to uopce nije dobro i ne mogu vjerovat da bezveze idem u ovaj postupak

----------


## tanatana

U IVF postupak se ne bi smjelo sa TSH iznad 2.5
Teži se da TSH bude ispod 2, najbolje oko 1.

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam prvi put imala TSH 2,5 i postupak je bio uspješan. Tada nisam znala da imam problema sa štitnjačom, a kako hormoni štitnjače ionako stalno variraju ovisno o prehrani, stresu i nizu drugih faktora moguće da je baš u trenutku postupka TSH bio i nešto ispod 2,5. Idealno je kada je oko 1,5.  Sada sam već 2 godine na terapiji za štitnjaču neovisno o postupku(TSH mi je u trenutku otkivanja bio 5,05 što se samo 0,5 iznad gornje granice) i na terapiji ga držim oko 1,6.
Kako sam imala poprilično stresno ljeto TSH skočio na 2,67. Moja endokrinologica mi je rekla da uzimam malo veću dozu euthyroxa jer zna da MPO doktori vole držati TSH na razini oko 1,5 kada se ulazi u postupak. Pitala sam doktoricu da li da povećam dozu kako mi je rekla endokrinologica, a njen odgovor je da oni toleriraju do 2,5 , ali ako je endokrinologica tako rekla da povećam jer da se ona ipak bolje razumije u taj dio i ona me kontrolira u tom dijelu.   
Osobno mislim da je štitnjača u cijeloj priči dosta bitna, pa ako ti MPO doktor nije dao terapiju možda najbolje da se konzultiraš i odeš na pregled kod endokrinologa. Inače se dosta čeka na pregled, ali ima u Zagrebu jako dobra privatna klinika Leptir koja je specijalizirana baš za štitnjaču i mislim brzo možeš doći na red i konzultirati se sa njima. Ja bih to napravila prije nego ulazim u postupak jer bi bila šteta da zbog tako lako rješivog problema kao što je štitnjača propadne cijeli postupak. Štitnjača je sama po sebi vrlo bitna za puno toga što se događa u našem tijelu pa tako i reprodukciju. Tko zna , možda kada TSH dovedeš u normalne granice zatrudniš i prirodno ( ne znam kakva vam je inače dijagnoza što se tiče neplodnosti). Znam neke cure kojima je baš povišen TSH ometao začeće. Inače naši doktori općenito toleriraju TSH čak do 10 prije nego počnu davati terapiju, a meni su u privatnoj poliklinici odmah dali terapiju (kasnije sam se nastavila kontrolirati u državnoj) i utvrdili da imam autoimunu bolest štitnjače.  Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla...sorry na dužem postu.

----------


## Destiny child

I da...zaboravila sam dodati  da smanjiš unos proizvoda od pšeničnog brašna jer gluten u kruhu, pecivima i slično zna dosta iritirati štitnjaču pa TSH skače. Ovo sam i sama na sebi isprobala... Čim više jedem kruh i peciva TSH skoči...

----------


## antonija15

> Pozz, moze pitanje da li je s tsh 3,99 moguce uci u postupak ili bas mora biti Tsh oko 2. Pokusavam dobit doktoricu ali se ne javlja. Da li ima neki e-mail kontakt kako bi se mogla s nekim posavjetovat. Hvala puno.


Ja kad sam išla u svoj prvi postupak TSK mi je bio 4,dr. Jukić mi je rekla da nije ništa strašno,da mi čak nijedan doktor nebi dao nikakvu terapiju za to ali budući da idem u postupak da bi ga trebalo spustiti na 2, te da koristim jodiranu sol i jedem namirnice bogate s jodom.postupak nije uspio kao ni tri sljedeća ali da je to bilo baš zbog tsh čisto sumnjam

----------


## tajcigb

Srecom imamo obiteljskog prijatelja endokrinologa kod kojeg sam upravo bila na razgovoru i pregledu. Moram vaditi t3 i t4 i uzimati hormonalnu terapiju, ma da mi ovaj postupak definitivno propada, al eto za ubuduce da to dotjeram u red. Sutra imam folikulometriju, oa cu reci dr da sam bila na svoju ruku

----------


## Inesz

Odbija ići u postupak s Tsh 6. Nek ti vrate uputnicu.

----------


## Inesz

Ispravak:
Odbij ići u postupak

----------


## Anyh

I ja idem u Polikliniku Leptir i imam Hasimoto i zato mi Tsh i varira tj ne mogu ga dovesti u granice zmedu 1 i 2 uvijek ili gornja ilu doljnja granica. Doktor koji mi vodi stitnjacu je rekao da mogu uci u postupak i zato me sad buni da lu da dodem u pon ili ne za postupak.

----------


## Destiny child

Evo ovdje je lijepo objašnjeno...http://www.centarzdravlja.hr/zdrav-z...e-na-plodnost/
 Ovdje je to onako banalno objašnjeno, ali postoji puno članaka vezano uz štitnjaču i njen utjecaj na reprodukciju. I ne samo da je bitna nama nego i našim muževima koji barem ako je sudeći po mojemu kod doktora idu svake prijestupne, a kamoli da kontroliraju štitnjaču koja im isto tako utječe na proizvodnju zdravih spermija.

 I ja sam prije mislila da štitnjača nije bitna, ali odkad mi je ustanovljen povišen TSH i kada sam to sve malo počela proučavati vidim da je itekao bitna... Banalne stvari od teškog buđenja ujutro, tuširanja sa prevrućom vodom u toploj kupaoni, a i dalje se nisam mogla ugrijati, faza prejedanja i debljanja, koje sam pripisivala koječemu ....u stvari mi je radila bolesna štitnjača i povišen TSH.   Ako postoje i antitijela na štitnjaču onda tu isključivo prehrana bogata jodom neće previše pomoći, bez tableta levotiroksina TSH se teško regulira i pada...

Dakle, dobro si napravila...radije prekini postupak i riješi to, nego da primaš sve te hormone koji će ti ionako razbuktati štitnjaču pa da ti postupak propadne. Brzo ćeš moći u novi postupak, a imat ćeš štitnjaču pod kontrolom.

----------


## 123beba

U prvi postupak sam krenula sa tsh 1,6, a prije postupka na tsh cca 5-8 mi je Alebic lijepo rekao da nam nije cilj postupak već trudnoća i da sredim tsh. 
Sada mi je tsh 1,17 pa drzite fige da uspije  :Smile:

----------


## Larina

Sutra mi je punkcija... prva.. jel uopce moram rec kolko sam nervozna??

----------


## cvijetic555

> Sutra mi je punkcija... prva.. jel uopce moram rec kolko sam nervozna??


 Mislim da shvacam. I meni se blizi taj dan...
Zelim ti svu srecu ovog svijeta! Javi kako je proslo.

----------


## LemonK

Cure sretno!!!!!!
Sad ja imam glupo pitanje...jer više nisam sigurna, znači sljedeći puta kad dodjem kod doktorice imamo dogovor za MPO i trebam donest nalaz HSG pregleda i sve one za kaj ti daju popis (za krvu grupu, hepatitis i ostalo)....no onda mi je netko spomenuo papa test i sad ne znam jel trebam imat i papa nalaz jer doktorica nije ništa spomenula, a ne želim doć gore i da moram čekat jos jedan mjesec na postupak jer nemam tako glupi nalaz poput pape.....

----------


## antony34

LemonK ako ti nije rrkla ili napisala onda ti ne treba. Al ako mozes odi kod gin po njega da budes sigurna da sve imas.

----------


## žužy

LemonK,treba ti nalaz papa testa. Ako ga opče nemaš,ili ti je stariji od godine dana,radije si ga pripremi. Jer moguče da je dr sad zaboravila,a bez čistih briseva i pape te nebude uzela u postupak,pa radije to spriječi nego da gubite mjesec dana. 
Često doktori u žurbi ne obrate pozornost na nešto a pacijent ne pita i onda iduči put bude komplikacija.

Larina,sretno danas!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LemonK

Promijenila sam gin.pa se kod novog dugo čeka... jel bila koja u postupku, a da joj nije trebao papa???

----------


## LemonK

Sad vidim odg., hvala! Budem ga opet napravila, najbolje da imam sve....

----------


## Larina

Hvala cure... evo da se javim... imala sam samo jedan folikul i bio je prazan.. nije bilo jajne stanice. Nazalost.. naravno da sam odmah pocela plakat i sve to.. al idemo dalje.. 1 mj u prirodni premda neznam sta da uopce ocekujem. I da.. bolilo me jako

----------


## antonija15

> Hvala cure... evo da se javim... imala sam samo jedan folikul i bio je prazan.. nije bilo jajne stanice. Nazalost.. naravno da sam odmah pocela plakat i sve to.. al idemo dalje.. 1 mj u prirodni premda neznam sta da uopce ocekujem. I da.. bolilo me jako


Draga moja drži se,znam nije lako ali jedino to nam preostaje...a što se tiče prirodnog postupka nikad se nezna,recimo ja sam dobila više js u prirodnom nego stimuliranom,a što se tiče boli sve ovisi kako su folikuli smješteni.od moje 4 punkcije dvije su bolile za poluditi,a druge dvije sam se smijala sa sestrama,jedva da sam ih i osjetila.

----------


## antonija15

> Promijenila sam gin.pa se kod novog dugo čeka... jel bila koja u postupku, a da joj nije trebao papa???


Mene je dr. na početku samo pitala kad sam radila papu i je li bio u redu,a sad na zadnjem postupku dr.Podgajski me davio da mi je papa star godinu i pol i da zašto nisam radila novi,jedva sam mu objasnila da mi doktorica nije rekla,na kraju je rekao da će zažmiriti i praviti se da nije vidio tako da bolje napravi ga

----------


## LIMAC

Evo i mojihnovosti. Ja sam danas trebala krenuti sa postupkom ali dr odgodila za prvi mj. TSH mi je 3.23. Bila sam odmah kod dr Kljaic na ultrazvuku i veli da imam hashimoto. U utorak idem po terapiju. I da napravila sam nalaz mthfr dr veli da sam kandidat za fragmin. Eto mozda mi zato nisu uspjela 4et!!

----------


## antony34

Limac gdje si radila nalaze za mthfr?

----------


## LIMAC

Kbc Rebro. Dobila ih za tri tjedna.

----------


## tajcigb

Meni je tsh pao na 2,59 i t3 i t4 su mi uredu, tako da ne znam zasto mi tako varira tsh... Jos uzv stitnjace moram obaviti. U petak idem na punkciju, ima puno folikula kaze dr, a vidjet cemo kako ce to sve na kraju biti

----------


## miuta821

> Meni je tsh pao na 2,59 i t3 i t4 su mi uredu, tako da ne znam zasto mi tako varira tsh... Jos uzv stitnjace moram obaviti. U petak idem na punkciju, ima puno folikula kaze dr, a vidjet cemo kako ce to sve na kraju biti


Sretno snaci se vidimo i ja budem gore u petak

----------


## Bucika

Bokic cure,dala sam si truda da procitam sve vase postove,i moram vam priznati da mi vec glava puca od informacija..naime,mi smo nakon 3 godine pokusavanja odlucili krenuti na pretrage..mm ima dijagnozu oligoasthenozoosp..odradili smo hrpu pretraga sto se tice njega i danas napokon dobili od dr. Perosa uputu da krenemo u mpo.jedino sto mi je rekao da cemo morati na icsi,da je nalaz takav da nema govora o drugome.rekao je da 1dc zovem da se narucimo na konzultacije.ja sam obavila papu,briseve,jetrene probe,masnoce,guk,hormone.vidim da mi hormone nece priznati..zanima me samo jesam li dobro pohvatala,kada dodem na prvi pregled uputit ce me kod njih izvaditi hormone,napraviti markere,krvnu grupu i nakon toga ako bude sve ok mozemo u postupak vec iduci ciklus? 
Pretpostavljam da mm nece morati nista s obzirom da imamo potpunu obradu dr. Perosa.
I jos me zanima jedna stvar.inace sam krupna..koliko mora biti kilaza da bi nas uzeli u obzir za mpo? 

Drzim vam fige od srca  da sto prije ostvarite svoje snove,jer i sama vec ludim od svega i ne mogu vam opisati koliko s danas bila sretna kada smo dobili zeleno svjetlo za mpo jer i sama sam znala da prirodnim putem nemam bas velike nade.

----------


## sara79

Cure jel se za amh narucuje na vuku ili se to vadi sa ostalim hormonima 2-5 dc??? A progesteron na 7 dpo i za to treba druga uputnica??? Hormoni stitnjace isto mogu na vv vaditi??
Zvala sam telefonom al je sestra vrlo neljubazna bila pa tak da nikakve infirmacije nisam dobila. Gledam da na jednom mjestu sve obavim pa mislim da na vuku sve rade i ogtt.

----------


## Medeja

Amh ide posebno, ne nalazi se među tim hormonima.
Radije uzmi dvije uputnice, scobzirom da dva puta u ciklusu vadiš krv.
Tako sam imala ja pa su ih prvi put obje zadržali.
Ogtt se isto radi tamo.

----------


## sara79

> Amh ide posebno, ne nalazi se među tim hormonima.
> Radije uzmi dvije uputnice, scobzirom da dva puta u ciklusu vadiš krv.
> Tako sam imala ja pa su ih prvi put obje zadržali.
> Ogtt se isto radi tamo.


Hvala Medeja.
Onda cu i za progesteron uzeti uputnicu da me ne pilaju sto mi je na istoj uputnici sa ostalim hormonima. S njima se gore nikad nezna. Za svaki slucaj  :Wink:

----------


## black_woman

Pozdrav svima! 
Imala bih samo jedno pitanje. Kako funkcionira vađenje bete na VV? Sestra mi je samo rekla da kad dolazim da donesem uputnicu za betu. Ali ne znam kada se dobiju nalazi, dal se tamo mora čekati dok nalaz nije gotov ili nekako drugačije? Ovo mi je prvo vađenje bete pa ne znam.  :Smile: 
Hvala

Pozz

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bucika...papu, briseve će ti priznati ukoliko nisu stariji od godinu dana, 1 dc kad se naručiš i dođeš na pregled kod dr 8dc otprilike, pitaj koje sve nalaze možeš samostalno obaviti a da ne mora biti na VV ( to su ti svi markeri na hep i HIV). Hormone ćeš vaditi na VV, i to idućeg ciklusa...Kada budeš zvala 1 dc sestra će te pitati (ili sama reci) da si na preporuku dr Peroša i kojeg/u dr želiš...ako ti svejedno, ne moraš napomenuti..sretno

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Miuta* draga, u kojoj si ti fazi...vidim da opet ideš gore, a nisam sve po redu čitala (iskreno)...

----------


## 123beba

Prije je bilo da dođeš ujutro, vidiš krv i onda ti sestre kažu kad da se vratis. Dr. Te zove unutra da ti kaze nalaz. 
Ako se što promijenilo neka me cure isprave.
Uglavnom, sretno i da nalaz bude barem troznamenkast!

----------


## miuta821

> *Miuta* draga, u kojoj si ti fazi...vidim da opet ideš gore, a nisam sve po redu čitala (iskreno)...


U cetvrtak draga idem na fet.pusa

----------


## antonija15

> Pozdrav svima! 
> Imala bih samo jedno pitanje. Kako funkcionira vađenje bete na VV? Sestra mi je samo rekla da kad dolazim da donesem uputnicu za betu. Ali ne znam kada se dobiju nalazi, dal se tamo mora čekati dok nalaz nije gotov ili nekako drugačije? Ovo mi je prvo vađenje bete pa ne znam. 
> Hvala
> 
> Pozz


Odneseš sestri uputnicu i odeš vaditi krv,sestra će ti reći da je nalaz gotov kroz sat i pol do dva i da će te doktorica prozvati.kad je nalaz gotov doktorica te zove,ako je negativan(nedaj bože)dogovorite se za dalje,a ako je pozitivan kaže ti kad moraš ponoviti betu,sretno draga.

----------


## black_woman

Hvala svima na odgovorima!

----------


## tajcigb

Imala sam punkciju u petak, transfer je sutra, ako bude sve ok. Muci me sto sam napuhana i jos malo me boli. Da li mi je to od utrića ili hiperstimulacija??? Inace se super osjecam

----------


## miuta821

> Imala sam punkciju u petak, transfer je sutra, ako bude sve ok. Muci me sto sam napuhana i jos malo me boli. Da li mi je to od utrića ili hiperstimulacija??? Inace se super osjecam


To moze biti od utrice jer tako sam i ja bila nakon puncije.sretno videlesmo sigurno samo neznam koja si od te 4 cure.ja sam bila na pregled jednu curu znam od prije i jos ona sta je nijo bilo lose znam iz vidanije

----------


## Medeja

Da imaš hiperstimulaciju ne bi se super osjećala. Trbuh velik i tvrd, oskudno piškenje, bolovi. To je hiperstimulacija.
Napuhanost je normalna, bolovi su od punkcije.
Sretno na transferu!

----------


## 123beba

Eto ja sam ona kojoj je bilo loše na kraju...  :Smile:  prebrzo sam se ponadala kak je sve prošlo super... Osim broja js, no što je tu je... Nadam se samo da ce sutra biti što za vratiti...

----------


## miuta821

> Eto ja sam ona kojoj je bilo loše na kraju...  prebrzo sam se ponadala kak je sve prošlo super... Osim broja js, no što je tu je... Nadam se samo da ce sutra biti što za vratiti...


Ej pa da ja mislim da znamose ali nisam se sijetila tocno

----------


## 123beba

Samo da javim da je uspjela oplodnja te jedne ali vrijedne. Biologica kaže da se super razvija. Transfer je bio jučer, beta 15.12.  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Samo da javim da je uspjela oplodnja te jedne ali vrijedne. Biologica kaže da se super razvija. Transfer je bio jučer, beta 15.12.


Sretno! I ja sam jučer bla na transferu!

----------


## miuta821

Cure sretno svima neka bude poklon za Bozic

----------


## LemonK

Cure sretno!!!!!!
Jel rade oko blagdana normalno ili tada nema postupaka?

----------


## Inesz

> Sretno! I ja sam jučer bla na transferu!


Strašna,  sretno! 
Kako je prošao postupak?

Ps
...čuvam za tebe ono o čemu smo se dogovarali ovog ljeta :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Hjoj, cure, nadam se da će vas pozitivne bete obradovati i da ćete trudne dočekati Božić!
Šaljem vam svima vibrice za mališane da se prime!

----------


## miuta821

Daj Boze Medeja da bude tako.cure koja ide sutra ja idem oko 11?

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna,  sretno! 
> Kako je prošao postupak?
> 
> Ps
> ...čuvam za tebe ono o čemu smo se dogovarali ovog ljeta


Na punkciji je bilo 16 js. 12 je stavljeno na oplodnju....4 smo potpisali za zamrzavanje. Medjutim kad smo dosli na dan transfera, receno je da ove 4 js nisu bas bile ni zasto.....ali zato od ovih 12, svih 12 se oplodilo i sve su blastice. Sv su bli oduševljeni. Isli smo na SET zbog blagog hipera.

I da, cuvaj, cuvaj  :Smile:

----------


## tajcigb

Danas vracena jedna, 4 zamrzli! Za razliku od prvog puta, ovo je cudo! Beta 15.12.

----------


## miuta821

> Danas vracena jedna, 4 zamrzli! Za razliku od prvog puta, ovo je cudo! Beta 15.12.


Supe neka sad beta bude kako treba i to je to :Wink:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Strašna  :Kiss: 
Svima koji čekaju punkciju, ET ili betu sretno do neba.....

----------


## antonija15

Ja danas bila na kontroli prije fet-a i dr Podgajski mi našao polip :cupakosu: ,kaže ukoliko nakon transfera smrzlića ne dođe do trudnoće da bi me poslao na histeroskopiju

----------


## mikipika32

Antonija prijedlog, prvo odi na histeroskopiju, iduci ciklus nakon toga (kad maknu polip) cak se preporuca raditi fet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## antonija15

> Antonija prijedlog, prvo odi na histeroskopiju, iduci ciklus nakon toga (kad maknu polip) cak se preporuca raditi fet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sada mi je već kasno jer već 12 dana uzimam terapiju za Fet,a i do sad mi nitko nije spominjao polip,kaže doktor da je mali ali da se ne vidi dobro jer je endometrij zadebljan

----------


## mikipika32

Onda drzimo fige da fet donese bebicu ako ne histeroskopija je rutina i iduci ciklus doktori preporucuju bas fet, ako imas jos smrzlica.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## black_woman

> Prije je bilo da dođeš ujutro, vidiš krv i onda ti sestre kažu kad da se vratis. Dr. Te zove unutra da ti kaze nalaz. 
> Ako se što promijenilo neka me cure isprave.
> Uglavnom, sretno i da nalaz bude barem troznamenkast!


Hvala, i ja se nadam.  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Danas bila na fet blastica beta u 16.

----------


## tweety55

> Danas bila na fet blastica beta u 16.


Držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## tina1993

Drage moje,prvi puta sam ovdje,iza sebe imam inseminaciju neuspjesnu,imala sam dvije laparoskopske op drilling jajnika,inace imam PCOS,sa suprugom je sve ok,e sada ovako,imala sam punkciju 24.11.2015 dobila sam 5 jajnih stanica,od kojih su se dvije oplodile i kazu da su dosta dobre,ET sam imala 26.11.2015,vracena su mi dva embrija,5,6 i danas 7.11.2015 sam radila testove na trudnocu koji su bili pozitivni,sad me je strah da su krivo pokazali ili nesto,dali netko ima iskustva sa tim,ovo mi je prvi IVF.

----------


## tina1993

Drage moje,prvi puta sam ovdje,iza sebe imam inseminaciju neuspjesnu,imala sam dvije laparoskopske op drilling jajnika,inace imam PCOS,sa suprugom je sve ok,e sada ovako,imala sam punkciju 24.11.2015 dobila sam 5 jajnih stanica,od kojih su se dvije oplodile i kazu da su dosta dobre,ET sam imala 26.11.2015,vracena su mi dva embrija,5,6 i danas 7.11.2015 sam radila testove na trudnocu koji su bili pozitivni,sad me je strah da su krivo pokazali ili nesto,dali netko ima iskustva sa tim,ovo mi je prvi IVF.

----------


## cvijetic555

Zna li mozda koja od vas do kojeg datuma primaju na vv pacijentice koje su predviđene za postupak u 12 mj? Mislim na onaj dolazak 2 ili 3 dc. S obzirom da se blize blagdani pa i neradni dani. Uopce neznam kak to funkicionira. Naime meni m malo kasni, ocito je nervoza napravila svoje i sad se brinem da cu i 12. mj izgubiti i morati cekati 1.

----------


## mirelaj

cure do koliko godina puštaju u postupak ?

----------


## miuta821

> cure do koliko godina puštaju u postupak ?


Do 42

----------


## Jennifer_Aniston

Jucer sam dobila info na tel da  do 8.12 su primali za postupak u 12mj. Mogu primiti za postupak samo ako ce sigurno zavrsiti postupak prije praznika.tj prije Bozica Tako je rekla dr na dogovoru u 11mj. Ako sam dobro zapamtila dr i sestre se sa godisnjeg vracaju 11.1.  Nazovi jos vv pa provjeri.

----------


## mona22

> Drage moje,prvi puta sam ovdje,iza sebe imam inseminaciju neuspjesnu,imala sam dvije laparoskopske op drilling jajnika,inace imam PCOS,sa suprugom je sve ok,e sada ovako,imala sam punkciju 24.11.2015 dobila sam 5 jajnih stanica,od kojih su se dvije oplodile i kazu da su dosta dobre,ET sam imala 26.11.2015,vracena su mi dva embrija,5,6 i danas 7.11.2015 sam radila testove na trudnocu koji su bili pozitivni,sad me je strah da su krivo pokazali ili nesto,dali netko ima iskustva sa tim,ovo mi je prvi IVF.


draga čestitam to je to   :Klap:  ...  :fige:  za veliku betu

----------


## tina1993

:Kiss:  hvala draga

----------


## tajcigb

Test je jutros rekao + a ja naravno sva u cudu pa ne vjerujem i cekam betu  :Smile:

----------


## antonija15

> Test je jutros rekao + a ja naravno sva u cudu pa ne vjerujem i cekam betu


čestitam draga i sretno dalje,e da je meni napokon doživiti taj +

----------


## miuta821

> Test je jutros rekao + a ja naravno sva u cudu pa ne vjerujem i cekam betu


Pa to je ok ja bi +ali jos nisam ni kupla test strah mi je. :Wink:

----------


## LemonK

Baš me vesele vaši plusići  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Moj test 11dnt- nisam ujutro radila ali ipak mislim da nista ni ovaj put

----------


## 123beba

Miuta žao mi je... 
Ja idem sutra gore potvrditi negativnu betu i vidjeti što dalje. Zna li tko koliko dugo se nakon stimulacije mora napraviti pauze za iduću stimulaciju?

----------


## tajcigb

Moja teta beta je 638!!!!  Ja nevjerujem!!!! Na koji broj zovem dr Jukic?

----------


## 123beba

Tajcigb čestitam!!!!! Vjerujem da si uspjela dobiti dr. Neka se u četvrtak lijepo podupla!

----------


## black_woman

> Miuta žao mi je... 
> Ja idem sutra gore potvrditi negativnu betu i vidjeti što dalje. Zna li tko koliko dugo se nakon stimulacije mora napraviti pauze za iduću stimulaciju?


I mene zanima kad se moze ici na iduci stimulirani!

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam sa dr. dogovorila jedan prirodnjak u veljači... Na kraju onda nisam niti pitala koliko bi se moralo čekati na iduću stimulaciju.

----------


## žužy

> I mene zanima kad se moze ici na iduci stimulirani!


Meni je Alebič znal reči da neka prođe 5 mj između dva stimulirana ivf-a. E sad,ovisno o situaciji..i to nije pravilo.

----------


## miuta821

> Ja sam sa dr. dogovorila jedan prirodnjak u veljači... Na kraju onda nisam niti pitala koliko bi se moralo čekati na iduću stimulaciju.


 :Sad: znaci i tvoja beta 0 isto ko i moja.

----------


## tajcigb

Beta je sada 1472, tako da je to to  :Smile:  prvi uzv cu obaviti kod svog gin zbog g.o. Sretno svima!

----------


## 123beba

> znaci i tvoja beta 0 isto ko i moja.


da...  :Sad:   nadam se da će veljača biti sretnija

----------


## miuta821

> da...   nadam se da će veljača biti sretnija


Iskreno i ja se nadam jer nakon 11 godina u braku samo se nadamo :Sad:

----------


## tweety55

Cure jel zna koja od vas kad počinju raditi opet na VV? Trebali bi u postupak ali trebam dobiti m oko 7.1. pa se bojim da će biti prekasno ako se vraćaju tek 11.1.  :Sad:

----------


## sandy0606

11.01. pocinju. Provjereno

----------


## tweety55

> 11.01. pocinju. Provjereno


Hvala  :Sad:

----------


## Petticoat

Mm su rekli prosli tj. da počinju sad ovaj tj. Ne znam ja ionako sutra idem tam pa cu znat iz prve ruke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tweety55

[QUOTE=Petticoat;2838117]Mm su rekli prosli tj. da počinju sad ovaj tj. Ne znam ja ionako sutra idem tam pa cu znat iz prve ruke

Joj super, ajde mi molim te javi, vec su mi sve lađe potonule jer sam mislila da gubim i ovaj mjesec..

----------


## sandy0606

Petticoat radi li vv onda od jucer ili od 11.01.? Bila sam kod svog gin i na uzv je vidio cisticnu tvorbu 76x66mm za koju ne zna je li na jajniku ili jajovodu i hitno mi treba misljenje moje dr s vv.

----------


## Petticoat

Doktorica se vraca tek 11. , sestra je tamo tako da mislim da cu vas razočarat. Ja sam obavila kaj sam trebala hormoni i naručila se za HSG u petak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tweety55

> Doktorica se vraca tek 11. , sestra je tamo tako da mislim da cu vas razočarat. Ja sam obavila kaj sam trebala hormoni i naručila se za HSG u petak 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To se odnosi na dr. Pavan ili? A jel znas mozda jel Podgajski gore pa da on primi pacijente? Ma joj, trebam dobit sutra i sve mi se cini da cemo morat preskocit i ovaj mjesec, uzas  :Sad:

----------


## Petticoat

Meni su rekli da tek iduci tjedan mogu nesto vise, mislim da nema nikog ali najbolje nazovi sestru kada dobis, sve joj reci sta si dog. s doktoricom i ona ce ti rec jel mozes sta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LemonK

Petticoat kako ti je bilo na hsg-u? Ja sam isto bilo danas...trajalo kratko,ali boljelo me užasno!!!! Jedva sam izdržala...nalazi su ok, tako da ne znam zašto me tak jako boljelo, obično boli ako nije prohodno...

----------


## LemonK

Tweety jesi dobila? Jesi zvala sestre, hoćeš uspijet ovaj mj?

----------


## Petticoat

Bolilo je dosta kad su stavljali kateter i vozili s njim do podruma, ubrizgavanje bas nista nije bolilo. A taj kateter dok su stavljali je onak pritisak veliki ko jaka menstrualna bol, tjeralo me na povraćanje , dr. je mislio da cu se srušit ali očekivala sam jaču bol. Izdrži se sve kad znas za sta je, i meni je prohodno sve

----------


## cvijetic555

Konacno ovaj mj krecemo u postupak. U pon bi trebala dobit m i treci dc ici na brdo. Imam pitanje. Zadnji puta kad sam bila tamo vidjela sam kod dr na stolu za preglede na papirnatom ubrusu krv. E sad, interesira me da li se obavlja pregled prije postupka, a za vrijeme menstruacije?

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety jesi dobila? Jesi zvala sestre, hoćeš uspijet ovaj mj?


Zvala sam i sestra mi je rekla da nis ovaj mjesec.. Pa sam bila ocajna i nazvala Podgajskog i kaze on meni u cetvrtak da nek dodem danas.. Primio me, prvi put da sam dosla gore da nema zive duse, bila neka zena prije mene i ja.. Doktor ultra ljubazan, pregledao me i dobila sam klomifene, ovaj put 3x1 jer sam u proslom postupku sa 2x1 dobila samo jedan folikul i nije bilo uspjesno.. U petak prva fm ali to ce mi bit 9.dc pa si sve racunam da ce me vjerojatno gledat i u subotu i onda stoperica i pretpostavljam ak sve bude u redu da bih mogla onaj tam pon na aih..  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> Konacno ovaj mj krecemo u postupak. U pon bi trebala dobit m i treci dc ici na brdo. Imam pitanje. Zadnji puta kad sam bila tamo vidjela sam kod dr na stolu za preglede na papirnatom ubrusu krv. E sad, interesira me da li se obavlja pregled prije postupka, a za vrijeme menstruacije?


Ides na pregled prije postupka, tak sam ja danas na 3. dc i koma mi je taj pregled jer sam jucer i prekjucer bas jako curila al dobro, danas se smirilo.. Popila sam klomifene i evo m vec nestaje, cudo..

----------


## Petticoat

Cure jel normalno krvarenje nakon HSG-a , danas vec treci dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

*Petticoat*,normalno je..neke žene opče ne krvare dok neke eto znaju. I ja sam dva dana mislim...samo pazi da nemaš temperaturu i jače bolove.

----------


## cvijetic555

> Zvala sam i sestra mi je rekla da nis ovaj mjesec.. Pa sam bila ocajna i nazvala Podgajskog i kaze on meni u cetvrtak da nek dodem danas.. Primio me, prvi put da sam dosla gore da nema zive duse, bila neka zena prije mene i ja.. Doktor ultra ljubazan, pregledao me i dobila sam klomifene, ovaj put 3x1 jer sam u proslom postupku sa 2x1 dobila samo jedan folikul i nije bilo uspjesno.. U petak prva fm ali to ce mi bit 9.dc pa si sve racunam da ce me vjerojatno gledat i u subotu i onda stoperica i pretpostavljam ak sve bude u redu da bih mogla onaj tam pon na aih..


eto ipak ima nade. Na koji br. si dobila Podgajskog?

----------


## LemonK

Tweety super, baš mi je drago da ćeš uspijet ovaj mjesec... Sad ja čekam sljedeću mengu i onda isto zovem...inače ja treći dan curim ko iz kabla...a ako ti treći dan pada za vikend koji onda može doci?
Petticoat ja sam krvarila samo taj dan, u petak

----------


## LemonK

Petticoat jesi kaj pila prije hsg?

----------


## Petticoat

Ne boli nis, nemam temp. prvi dan sam onak malo u tragu, drugi isto i danas nesto jače. 
LemonK kako mislis pila?
Vodu jesam :Smile: Nakon HSG su mi dali antibiotike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

Petticoat, ja sam krvarila 4 dana, slabo ali sam krvarila. Sve je to normalno.  :Wink:

----------


## LemonK

Krivo sam se izrazila, mislila sam da na lijekove....ja nisam dobila apsolutno ništa ni prije ni poslije pa mi je možda zato sve to bilo tak jako bolno... jel krvaris jos? ja sam se bacila na posao jučer, tj dajem sansu jos jednom prirodnoj metodi  :Smile:  pošto kažu da ti to sve pročisti...mada ne očekujem nikakva čuda....

----------


## MB21

poštovane suborke....
nije me bilo dugo na forumu, tj od 08/2015, nakon spontanog... sada sam spremna za nove pobjede pa bih molila da mi kažete da li se nešto promijenilo, i kakva je situacija na vv?
kolike su gužve, da li osim dr Jukić ima još koji dr da je tamo redovno? Za sve koje su me zaboravile, ja sam počela kod dr Jukić, samo bila na konzultacijama i pp nakon čeka sam spontano zatrudnila i odmah pobacila u 6tj.... Jel ima što novoga gore? isto se zove 8 dc?

----------


## LemonK

ne znam jesi krivo napisala, ali zove se 1 dc...na ovaj broj 01/2353-907... ja sam isto relativno nova na vv, tj idem od 9.mj 2015.i konačno mislim da ću sljedeci put ući u postupak...kaj se tiče guzve, uvijek čekam po par sati, cca tri sata.... ostalo će ti reci druge cure, sretno!!

----------


## mirelaj

jel itko dolazi sutra na vv ? meni je rekla da dođem oko 9-10. , zar se tad ne obavljaju punkcije?

----------


## tweety55

> eto ipak ima nade. Na koji br. si dobila Podgajskog?


Nasla na netu broj poliklinike njegove, ali navodno mijenja adresu pa valjda i broj..

----------


## tweety55

> Tweety super, baš mi je drago da ćeš uspijet ovaj mjesec... Sad ja čekam sljedeću mengu i onda isto zovem...inače ja treći dan curim ko iz kabla...a ako ti treći dan pada za vikend koji onda može doci?
> Petticoat ja sam krvarila samo taj dan, u petak


Mozes doci u subotu, bitno je samo da ne dodes poslije 3.dana jer ti je onda kasno za stimulaciju.. Sretno!

----------


## tweety55

> ne znam jesi krivo napisala, ali zove se 1 dc...na ovaj broj 01/2353-907... ja sam isto relativno nova na vv, tj idem od 9.mj 2015.i konačno mislim da ću sljedeci put ući u postupak...kaj se tiče guzve, uvijek čekam po par sati, cca tri sata.... ostalo će ti reci druge cure, sretno!!


Prvi put kad dolazis, dok jos nisi u postupku, zoves 8.dc.. A mjesec kad kreces u postupak zoves 1.dc da te zapisu da dolazis na pregled 3.dc i onda dogovarate detalje oko postupka (predajes dokumentaciju, radi pregled i uzv i odlucuje o stimulaciji), tak je bar bilo kod mene..

----------


## tweety55

> jel itko dolazi sutra na vv ? meni je rekla da dođem oko 9-10. , zar se tad ne obavljaju punkcije?


Mislim da su dotad punkcije vec gotove jer prvo idu fm, onda je sala i onda poslije toga pregledi tak da mislim da ti je najbolje doci oko 10, ne prije jer ces se ionako nacekati..

----------


## žužy

> jel itko dolazi sutra na vv ? meni je rekla da dođem oko 9-10. , zar se tad ne obavljaju punkcije?


A i nije bilo parova u postupku zbog godišnjih tako da još nema gužve u sali.

A prvi put opčenito kad se dolazi gore,isto se zove 1. dc ali je sam prvi pregled ili 5. ili 8. dc,ovisi o doktoru.

----------


## Petticoat

Evo meni prestalo krvarenje cure, nego imam pitanje. Prvi put kad sam bila prosli ciklus mi je rekla da dodem u ovom ciklusu 2-5 dc, a da zovem 1.dc i da obavim od pregleda sta mi je dala.Ja sam obavila to sve i sada imam sve nalaze , samo sto nisam zvala 1 d.c jer nisam imala HSG, i danas zovem 14 dc i kaze mi sestra da zovem iduci ciklus 1dc da me naruci 2-5 dc , kaj to znaci da ni iduci necu moc u postupak, mislim pregled sam obavila prosli mj. Samo sam trebala ponovit hormone i nspravit HSG .Mlisla sam da je taj kontrolni pregled samo da pogleda nalaze bez obzira na d.c. , bas sam nesretna 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

Draga to znaci da ces sljedeci mj u postupak. Zoves ih 1dc i sestra ce ti reci kad da dodes. S obzirom da si vec imala pregled sad ces u postupak jer imas svu potrebnu dok koju je dok htjela sretno.

----------


## Petticoat

E bas si me razveselila, ne znam zasto sam mislila da kada ides u postupak moras bit tamo 1 dc.
Znaci sada ako npr. dobim u petak moze me narucit za vikend, a kaj ako dobim u sub. ned. kog zovem? Sestra nema tamo za vikend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 123beba

Bitno je da dođeš gore 3 dc. Ako ne 3. onda 2. Znači, ako dobiješ u petak u subotu ideš gore bez najave... Ako dobniješ u subotu se isto samo pojaviš u ponedjeljak. Sretno!

----------


## LemonK

> Bitno je da dođeš gore 3 dc. Ako ne 3. onda 2. Znači, ako dobiješ u petak u subotu ideš gore bez najave... Ako dobniješ u subotu se isto samo pojaviš u ponedjeljak. Sretno!


Hvala!!! Sad je i meni sve jasnije, ovo bi trebalo uokvirit!! I sad ću tražit uputnicu na vrijeme, jeruvijek idem po nju dan prije kaj je u ovakvim slučajevima nemoguće...

----------


## antony34

Lemonk mozes tj trazit uputnicu prije jer ona onda vrjedi godinu dana samo uzmi uputnicu d1 obavezno tako se rjesis brige ona vrjedi za sve pa vise ne moras nositi nista.

----------


## Petticoat

Ja vec imam uputnicu A2- kontrolni pregled, jel to to??
I jos samo jedno pitanje, ako dobim u petak i odem u sub. bez poziva gore to idem tamo gdje se inace obavljaju pregledi na drugom katu di su sestre jel bude opce tam koga vikendom ili je negdje dezurstvo. Kakav sam pehist sigurno cu tako nekako blesavo dobiti. 
Cure hvala vam stvarno ste od pomoci!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Petticoat

LemonK di si bila na HSG-u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

Draga da ides gore na drugi kat kod sestre se javis. Ja bi na tvome mjestu svejedno otisla po d1 uputnicu jer s njom znaju da ides u postupak a uputnica za pregled to nisam sigurna dal vrjedi i za postupak. Necec ti sestre nista reci ako dodes bez najave samo kazes da si dosla za postupak.

----------


## Petticoat

Hvala ti Antony, poslala muza danas po D1 pa kud puklo. Na zadnjoj pov. bolesti mi pise kontrolni pregled 2-5 dc sa svim nalazima sad ne znam dali mogu rec da sam za postupak dosla, budem vidjela kada dodem, svejedno hvala 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LemonK

Ni ja nisam znala ovo za uputnice, hvala Antony!!! 
Petticoat živim u Ka pa sam radila HSG tu u našoj općoj bolnici...mislim da ćemo podjednako ići na brdo stoga obavještavaj nas i sretno!

----------


## antony34

Nema na cemu. Samo vam dajem savjet jer sam ja tako rjesavala sve. Peticoat ako imas sve potrebne nalaze vrlo vjerojatno ces u postupak zato sam napomenula da uzmes d1 uputnicu da ti ne propada jos jedan mj bezveze a ta uputnica vrjedi duze vrjeme. Sretno cure :Wink:

----------


## žužy

> Hvala ti Antony, poslala muza danas po D1 pa kud puklo. Na zadnjoj pov. bolesti mi pise kontrolni pregled 2-5 dc sa svim nalazima sad ne znam dali mogu rec da sam za postupak dosla, budem vidjela kada dodem, svejedno hvala 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kad dođeš,reci sestri da si skupila sve papire koje ti je dr rekla i da imaš up i za postupak i samo za pregled. Pa ovisno o odluci dr,tu si up budu sestre uzele. Tak sam i ja jednom..nisam bila sigurna hoćemo li u postupak il ne i donesla ja obje up.

----------


## mirelaj

bila sam jučer na VV, i dr mi je rekla da ću ići najvjerovatnije u prirodan post. , bilo mi je glupo pitati što to znači, nije mi jasno kakva će to biti terapija, opet injekcije ili ?!

----------


## žužy

*mirelaj*,zašto glupo. Bolje da odmah tamo pitaš dr sve što te zanima nego da ti sto pitanja ide po glavi još tam u liftu do doma.
Prirodan ivf je postupak u kojem se prati tvoj folikul i kada dozrije ideš na punkciju. Ako uspiju ulovit js,i ako se oplodi,tada imaš transfer.
Na vuku još znaju i dodati klomifen tablete od početka ciklusa,one služe kao stimulacija jajnika pa postoji šansa da bude koji folikul više,time i eventualno koja jajna stanica više.
Kada krečete? Sretno!

----------


## mirelaj

Žužy, hvala na odgovoru. Jučer smo trebali krenuti u postupak, ali sam odgodila zato što imam problema s umnjakom , trenutno pijem antibiot.( moram ga vaditi ) pa mi je rekla da dođem sljedeći ciklus i da ćemo u prirodan .

----------


## Inesz

Mirelaj,  ne znam kad ćeš navršiti 42. godinu, ali ja bih preskočila prirodnjake i odmah išla u stimulirani. Prirodnjak mi se činilo kao djelovanje tek tako da se nešto radi, vrijeme prođe,  i eto 42. godine i pa pa postupci na teret osiguranja...

----------


## mirelaj

inesz,bila sam u stimuliranom prije tri godine, ( mislim da sam dobijala menopur) rezultat je bio 5 js, dvije su uspjeli oplodit, sad planiramo treće . Doktorica mi je rekla da ćemo u prirodni, s obzirom da nam je prvi pokušaj uspješno završio, valjda želi da dobijemo jednu  jajnu stanicu

----------


## Inesz

> inesz,bila sam u stimuliranom prije tri godine, ( mislim da sam dobijala menopur) rezultat je bio 5 js, dvije su uspjeli oplodit, sad planiramo treće . Doktorica mi je rekla da ćemo u prirodni, s obzirom da nam je prvi pokušaj uspješno završio, valjda želi da dobijemo jednu  jajnu stanicu


Šansa da se u prirodnjaku dobije beba, vrlo je mala, osobito za žene iznad 40 godina. Doktorica ti je trebala ponuditi najbolju opciju liječenja,  a to za žene iznad 40 nije prirodnjak.

----------


## Larina

Cure trebam li ovjeru javnog biljeznika za prirodni postupak?

----------


## antony34

Ne trebas to se nosi samo prvi put ako sa partnerom zivite u izvanbracnoj zajednici. A za sam postupak ti to ne treba.

----------


## LemonK

cure ovo sam vidjela na forumu...jeste vi potpisale?

http://www.peticija24.com/protiv_zab...jajnih_stanica

----------


## LemonK

a ha sad vidim da ima i ovdje na rodi ta peticija, ali uopce to nisam vidjela.. pa eto ako niste ni vi ostale sad znate....

----------


## miuta821

> Cure trebam li ovjeru javnog biljeznika za prirodni postupak?


Ja misllim da treba na vv jer ja sam morala i za fet svaki put nositi

----------


## žužy

> Ne trebas to se nosi samo prvi put ako sa partnerom zivite u izvanbracnoj zajednici. A za sam postupak ti to ne treba.


Kak misliš ne treba?
Za svaki postupak,bilo ifv bilo fet,treba nova ovjera od jb.
Nevezano za izvanbračnu zajednicu.

----------


## Larina

Vidim da neke cure pisu da ovjera treba samo za parove koji zive u izvanbracnoj zajednici.. to nije tocno.. ovjera treba svakako ( udana sam pa sam isto ovjeravala); samo nisam bila sigurna jel treba i za prirodni postupak ili samo za stimulaciju. Evo zvala sam ih danas i rekli mi da za SVAKI postupak zrba ovjera od javnog biljeznika.

----------


## eryngium

> Kak misliš ne treba?
> Za svaki postupak,bilo ifv bilo fet,treba nova ovjera od jb.
> Nevezano za izvanbračnu zajednicu.


A daj, nemoj palit?!? Za svaki postupak morate ostavljat pare jb??? Pa šta ovjeravate? Suglasnost da idete u postupak???
Ko da nismo ista država...  :Sad: 
U Ri treba ovjera samo kod parova u vanbračnim zajednicama. 
Mm i ja se vjenčali da ne idemo svaki put na ovjere.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## tweety55

moje stanje danas, 9.dc, po 1 folikul na svakom jajniku, 13 mm lijevo i tak i desno.. rekla mi dr da bih trebala doc u nedjelju ali ne rade pa me narucila opet u pon u pol 9 na fm.. bojim se da ne bude ovulacija ovaj vikend jer onda nis ni os stoperice ni od aih..

----------


## cvijetic555

Cure upooomoooc!! Ja sam danas pocela s pikanjem i 20-og u 9:30 moram doci opet gore. Sestra me je piknula oko14 sati i rekla da pomaknem pikanje za 2 sata unazad i nesto je promrmljala, to nude taman 9

----------


## cvijetic555

Cure upooomoooc!! Ja sam danas pocela s pikanjem i 20-og moram u 8;30 doci hore. Sestra me je piknula oko 14 sati. Rekla mi je da pikanje pomaknem za 2 sata unazad i promrmljala nesto, to bude taman 9. Sad sam malo zbunjena. Da li moram pomaknuti samo sutra za 2 sata ili svaki dan??

----------


## antony34

Cvjetic pomices svaki dan. Dok dodes s pikanjem oko 9h ujutro onda nastavis pikanje u 9.

----------


## žužy

> A daj, nemoj palit?!? Za svaki postupak morate ostavljat pare jb??? Pa šta ovjeravate? Suglasnost da idete u postupak???
> Ko da nismo ista država... 
> U Ri treba ovjera samo kod parova u vanbračnim zajednicama. 
> Mm i ja se vjenčali da ne idemo svaki put na ovjere.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


 :lool:  a čuj,nije loš razlog za vjenčati se.
Da,vuk traži ovjeru kod jb za svaki postupak. 
U Petrovoj npr nije trebalo.
Ali ima caka kako prejti jeftinije...i ja to polovila od jedne drage forumašice.
Kada dobijete od sestre papir koji treba ovjeriti,neka vam jb ovjeri još koju kopiju istoga.
Kopija dođe 20-tak kn a original blizu sto. A vrijedi isto. Mislim,daj Bože da nebude trebalo...ali za svaki slučaj,bolje to nego svaki put pljunuti stotku. A ovjerene kopije možete napraviti kolko želite. Eto.

----------


## žužy

> moje stanje danas, 9.dc, po 1 folikul na svakom jajniku, 13 mm lijevo i tak i desno.. rekla mi dr da bih trebala doc u nedjelju ali ne rade pa me narucila opet u pon u pol 9 na fm.. bojim se da ne bude ovulacija ovaj vikend jer onda nis ni os stoperice ni od aih..


Ne brini *tweety*,nebude prekasno u ponedjeljak za štopericu,bude taman. Osim ako ti folikuli pucaju extra rano. 
Znaš možda na kolko mm ti pucaju?
Sve bude dobro. A da bi bilo idealno da rade nedjeljom bilo bi...stara priča.

----------


## cvijetic555

Koji dc ste isle na punkciju?

----------


## tweety55

> Ne brini *tweety*,nebude prekasno u ponedjeljak za štopericu,bude taman. Osim ako ti folikuli pucaju extra rano. 
> Znaš možda na kolko mm ti pucaju?
> Sve bude dobro. A da bi bilo idealno da rade nedjeljom bilo bi...stara priča.


Ne znam na koliko mi pucaju, ali prosla aih bila vec 11.dc.. Isto jer nas je zeznula nedjelja.. Nadam se da ne bude prekasno i da nece popucati do pon, bilo bi mi krivo da propadne postupak.. 
Ti jos sitno brojis ili?  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

> Koji dc ste isle na punkciju?


Ovisilo je od ciklusa do ciklusa, točnije, kako bih reagirala na stimulaciju.
 U dva ivf-a punkcija je bila 14dc, a u jednom 13dc.

----------


## Anyh

Pitanje u koliko sati moram sutra biti gore ako idem u postupak 3 dc. Nisam bila 1 godinu gore pa da pitam.

----------


## cvijetic555

> Pitanje u koliko sati moram sutra biti gore ako idem u postupak 3 dc. Nisam bila 1 godinu gore pa da pitam.


Prije 11 nema potrebe, sigurno  budes cekala. Sretno

----------


## MB21

Cure, kako doći do dr Jukić, tj. na koji broj se nju može dobiti i da li je pametno da zovem nju???? Mislim, ima dr koji apsolutno ne vole da ih se zove. Ja sam ljetos bila na pp i nakon toga ostala spontano trudna i spontano pobacila i do sada nisam išla....htjela bih nastaviti pa da nju pitam da li moram doći kao da nisam ni bila ili mogu doći 3dc za vađenje hormona, što sam trebala ljetos iduće obaviti. S obzirom da sam iz Osijeka, da se ne vozam dva puta do Zg ako ne moram, pa bih nju htjela pitati. Što mi Vi savjetujete?
Hvala

----------


## Anyh

Idem u 9 ja i isto sam iz Os pa cu pitat za kontakt posto doktorica danas nije gore. Javim ti

----------


## žužy

01/2353906  je broj od dr Jukić,samo budi uporna jer ne javlja se dok je u sali ili ima preglede...najbolje pred kraj radnog vremena.

----------


## MB21

> 01/2353906  je broj od dr Jukić,samo budi uporna jer ne javlja se dok je u sali ili ima preglede...najbolje pred kraj radnog vremena.


hvala cure

----------


## tweety55

evo i mene.. danas 12.dc, na uzv vidjeli 2 folikula lijevo 17 mm i jedan desno 21 mm, veceras u pol 10 idem na stopericu i u srijedu je aih.. Drzite fige..

----------


## cvijetic555

> evo i mene.. danas 12.dc, na uzv vidjeli 2 folikula lijevo 17 mm i jedan desno 21 mm, veceras u pol 10 idem na stopericu i u srijedu je aih.. Drzite fige..


Drzim fige, sretno!

----------


## LemonK

I ja držim fige, sretno!!!! Jel si stopericu možeš sama dati?

----------


## tweety55

> I ja držim fige, sretno!!!! Jel si stopericu možeš sama dati?


Ja sam s iglama koma tak da ne mogu, lakse mi je doc na vv i to tam sestra rijesi u 2 min.. 
Sutra su nam rekli da dodemo oko pol 8, mm za uzorak i ja na uzv, bas me zanima kaj ce vidjeti jer me dosta bole jajnici zadnjih 2-3 dana.. Nadam se da su nam bar malo vece sanse ovaj put jer smo prosli postupak imali samo 1 folikul..

----------


## tweety55

AIH odrađena, sad 2 tj cekanja..

----------


## Medeja

Držim fige da se jedan folikul pokaže dobitni, a tko zna, možda i drugi!  :Wink: 
U svakom slučaju, nadam se da će ti ovo vrijeme proletjeti jer znam da je čekanje najgori dio.

----------


## Anyh

15.2. najvjerojatnije idem u postupak ako cista pukne. Pitanje da li je bilo slucajeva mozda da cista ne pukne s dubhastonom. Pise da pijem 2x1. Znaci svakih 12 sati od 13 dc. Ispravite me ako sam krivo shvatila

----------


## sandy0606

Anyh i mene to zanima. Ja na desnom jajniku imam cistu 67×56mm i od 17dc pijem 3x1 tbl duphastona i tako 8dana. Sutra mi je zadnji dan. I sad sam silno znatizeljna jel se dogodilo sto ili ne. Ako je pukla iduci tj krecem s pikicama

----------


## cvijetic555

Ja danas 8 dc bila na ultrazvuku i rekla mi je dr da imam 3 folikula s ljeve strane i 3 s desne. Danas u 22:00 stoperica i u petak sam na punkciji. Cure sretno svima!!!!!! :Bye:

----------


## Anyh

Jel cu i ja dobivat pikice rekli su da idem u prirodni tj. Prvi mi je pokusaj. Bio je doktor koji je rekao da ce mi detalje reci iduci put kad krenemo ali sam nestrpljiva. Za cistu cu pocet od 6 dana tj sutra piti caj od vrkute, marulje i stolisnika do 12 dc a 13 prekidam jer pocinjem piti tablete. Tebi sretno i javi jel je tebi pukla.

----------


## tweety55

> Držim fige da se jedan folikul pokaže dobitni, a tko zna, možda i drugi! 
> U svakom slučaju, nadam se da će ti ovo vrijeme proletjeti jer znam da je čekanje najgori dio.


Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## tweety55

> Ja danas 8 dc bila na ultrazvuku i rekla mi je dr da imam 3 folikula s ljeve strane i 3 s desne. Danas u 22:00 stoperica i u petak sam na punkciji. Cure sretno svima!!!!!!


Sretno  :fige:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Cure, kako doći do dr Jukić, tj. na koji broj se nju može dobiti i da li je pametno da zovem nju???? Mislim, ima dr koji apsolutno ne vole da ih se zove. Ja sam ljetos bila na pp i nakon toga ostala spontano trudna i spontano pobacila i do sada nisam išla....htjela bih nastaviti pa da nju pitam da li moram doći kao da nisam ni bila ili mogu doći 3dc za vađenje hormona, što sam trebala ljetos iduće obaviti. S obzirom da sam iz Osijeka, da se ne vozam dva puta do Zg ako ne moram, pa bih nju htjela pitati. Što mi Vi savjetujete?
> Hvala


Imam njezin broj mobitela ako ju ne možeš dobiti na fiksni. Na mobitel mi se uvijek javi.

----------


## jelena30

cure da se javim. Danas blo jako živo na VV ukupno 9 transfera i mslim 5 punkcija.
Meni vratili 2 embrija, beta 10.02 :Very Happy:

----------


## NinaDrv

Jel zna netko treba li se za spermiogram po novom naručivati?
Ako da, na koji broj i kako se brzo dobije termin?

----------


## LemonK

Ja sam upravo sebe naručila za petak (3.dan ciklusa) i tada će i  mm obaviti spermiogram....a inače isto kad sam ja nešto morala obavljati tada je i on išao na sp. Broj ovaj na koji i sebe naručujem: 01/2353-907

----------


## LemonK

Inače moj ginić mi je dao uputnicu D2 i sad mi sestra kaže da me neće primit s tom da mora biti za pregled A1... i onda kažem da cu sigurno ići u postupak, da imam sve kaj trebam...zatim mi kaže D1... dobro kaj nije vikend jer bi mi propao mjesec zbog D2 uputnice.... ne znam kaj je takav problem D1 ili D2 i kaj ti ginekolozi  ništa ne znaju!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

> Ja sam upravo sebe naručila za petak (3.dan ciklusa) i tada će i  mm obaviti spermiogram....a inače isto kad sam ja nešto morala obavljati tada je i on išao na sp. Broj ovaj na koji i sebe naručujem: 01/2353-907


I ja ću isto doći u petak na pretragu hormona, a suprug na spermiogram. Vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## Petticoat

Cure, ko ima br. od Dr. Jukić mobitela, na fiksni mi se ne javlja, mislim zvat cu danas jos puno puta, hitno mi je


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NinaDrv

> Cure, ko ima br. od Dr. Jukić mobitela, na fiksni mi se ne javlja, mislim zvat cu danas jos puno puta, hitno mi je
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imaš poruku  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Cure jel koja sutra gore oko 12? Meni je 3 dc pa se nadam startu u prirodnjak.

----------


## Vrci

Malo upadam s možda krivim pitanje, ali vi koje idete gore, da li znate možda koji je direkt telefon od sestra na katu gdje je endokrinologija i mpo (onaj dio gdje se predaju uputnice)? Trebam se hitno naručiti za kontrolu, nekad je netko dao informaciju o broju telefona, ali nisam spremila. Pa ako tko zna, vječno sam zahvalna...

----------


## sara79

> Malo upadam s možda krivim pitanje, ali vi koje idete gore, da li znate možda koji je direkt telefon od sestra na katu gdje je endokrinologija i mpo (onaj dio gdje se predaju uputnice)? Trebam se hitno naručiti za kontrolu, nekad je netko dao informaciju o broju telefona, ali nisam spremila. Pa ako tko zna, vječno sam zahvalna...


*Vrci* stranicu natrag i u prvom postu ima br.tel.
Neznam dal je tocno taj koji trebas al svakako probaj zvati.
Ako nije taj nek ti daju ispravan  :Wink:

----------


## Anci272

Vrci, pa imaš sve podatke na prvoj stranici.

----------


## Vrci

Thx cure, probat ću nazvati pa da vidim da li su to brojevi i od endokrinologije

----------


## Dadagonga

Bok Nina 

Mozes li mi poslati broj doktorice? 
Imam situaciju, a na vuku mi se naravno nitko ne javlja.

Tnx

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moj suborke, želim vam svima puno strpljenja i sreće...mi smo u 22 tt , za one koje ne znaju, naon 10 g borbe....borite se i ne odustajte...puse svima od nas dvije  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Bok Nina 
> 
> Mozes li mi poslati broj doktorice? 
> Imam situaciju, a na vuku mi se naravno nitko ne javlja.
> 
> Tnx


Broj od doktorice je 091/138-9698, to je njezin službeni na koji ju se smije zvati vezano uz postupke.

----------


## Anci272

Prije 7 mjeseci sam rodila i sada bi htjeli ponovno krenuti u postupke. Nažalost, ne možemo čekati duže zbog godina. Imamo zamrznute 2 blastociste, pa me zanima što je sve potrebno za FET budući su mi svi nalazi već zastarjeli? Sutra i prekosutra ću napraviti papu, briseve i u Petrovoj 3 markere za HIV, hepatits... 
Htjeli bi što prije upasti u postupak, pa me sad zanima da li sljedeći ciklus moram na pregled 8 dan ciklusa ili mogu već 3-ći dan, pa da možda upadnemo odmah i u postupak? Da li moram obavezno napraviti i nalaz hormona, i ako da, jel to mogu odmah sljedeći ciklus na VV-u?

----------


## katarinak

Bok Anči postupak za fet ti ide ovako moraš imati svježe nalaze briseva i papu markeri ti nisu biti jer nejdeš na punkciju barem mene  nije tražila ja sam ti 4.2 imala transfer

----------


## Anci272

Hvala, Katarinak!  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

No za FET ti priprema kreće od 1. dc. Tako da vjerujem da će te naručiti oko 21 dc . Možda najbolje da se čuješ sa dr.

----------


## Dadagonga

> Broj od doktorice je 091/138-9698, to je njezin službeni na koji ju se smije zvati vezano uz postupke.


Hvala na broju Nina. Na kraju je sve bilo ok. Evo danas punkcija i nije bilo tak strasno kak dosta ljudi opisuje, 11 js  :Very Happy: 

Čekamo subotu za dalje! Sad imam osjećaj da su mi 100 kg skinuli s leđa  :Smile:  Sretno svima

----------


## Anci272

> No za FET ti priprema kreće od 1. dc. Tako da vjerujem da će te naručiti oko 21 dc . Možda najbolje da se čuješ sa dr.


Hvala, 123beba... katarinak mi je malo opširnije opisala preko porukica tako da sam upoznata sa tim. 
Problem je što mi je situacija sa soc. ginekologom koma, nijedan dugo ne ostane a kada i dodje netko novi, svako malo je na bolovanju.... grrrr, nikako da napravim briseve i papu. Sad sam poludila i tražila sam sestru uputnicu za briseve, pa ću i briseve i papu obaviti privatno. Jel netko zna koliko se čeka nalaz briseva u Rockfellerovoj?
Tako sam se nadala da ću možda uspjeti već sljedeći ciklus u postupak, ali izgleda ništa od toga.

----------


## Jennifer_Aniston

Anci, tvoj socijalni ti moze na uputnuce za labos napisati da moli hitno nalaze. Ja sam papa i briseve morala ponavljati prije hsg postupka i brisevi su mi bili gotovi unutar 2 tjedna. Briseve sam radila kod soc.gin i odmah ih odnijela u lab na mirogoskoj. Koliko se sjecam brisevi su privatno kostali  oko 1000=1500 kn. Znam da nije bila bas zanemariva cifra. Papa je cc 400 kn. I meni se zurilo, i htjela sam privatno. al je  moj soc.gin. stvarno super i uspjela sam brzo napraviti. I uzimanje briseva i nalazi su bili gotovi do iduceg ciklusa. Ako je tvoj gin. na bolovanju sigurno ima i zamjenu. Ako ti je stvarno velika frka radi godina  moli gin. za hitni pregled i hitne nalaze.

----------


## black_woman

> Hvala, 123beba... katarinak mi je malo opširnije opisala preko porukica tako da sam upoznata sa tim. 
> Problem je što mi je situacija sa soc. ginekologom koma, nijedan dugo ne ostane a kada i dodje netko novi, svako malo je na bolovanju.... grrrr, nikako da napravim briseve i papu. Sad sam poludila i tražila sam sestru uputnicu za briseve, pa ću i briseve i papu obaviti privatno. Jel netko zna koliko se čeka nalaz briseva u Rockfellerovoj?
> Tako sam se nadala da ću možda uspjeti već sljedeći ciklus u postupak, ali izgleda ništa od toga.


Nalaz briseva u Rockefellerovoj se čeka 7-8 radnih dana.

----------


## Anci272

Hvala cure na informacijama!
Jennifer, ma ja sam u V.Gorici i ovdje su ti na cijelu Goricu 3 socijalna ginekologa. A otkako je prije par godina moj otišao u mirovinu, svaki put kad dodjem drugi je ginekolog/ica... nijedan ne ostaje dugo. Samo je sestra ista i ona zna moju situaciju. Ovu sada doktoricu koja je na bolovanju nitko ne mijenja. Bila sam naručena za papu i briseve, pa mi je sestra rekla da zovem tek početkom sljedećeg ciklusa da se ponovno naručim. I da, kod njih ti se nalaz pape čeka u prosjeku 1,5-2 mjeseca. Pitala sam da platim da se brže napravi ali nemaju tu mogućnost. Sad sam našla privatno u Zagrebu za 100 kn uzimanje briseva i 100 kn papa. Nalaz pape se čeka samo tjedan dana, a briseve ću preko uputnice odnijeti u Rockfellerovu. Nažalost, nisam znala prije da se na uputnicu može napisati hitno... sada sam već dobila standardnu, ali ako se čeka samo 7-8 dana kako je napisala black_woman to mi je ok.

----------


## sara79

Cure jel svejedno gdje se nose brisevi??
Mirogojska ili Rockfellerova???

----------


## Anci272

> Cure jel svejedno gdje se nose brisevi??
> Mirogojska ili Rockfellerova???


To je i mene zanimalo. Prema onome što sam našla po forumima na netu, ako ti tvoj ginekolog uzme briseve na podloge koje ima kod sebe u ordinaciji onda ti možeš te briseve odnijeti na bilo koju od te dvije lokacije. Ali ako trebas prvo podici podloge za briseve kao što ja moram, bolje je da odeš u Rockfellerovu jer u Mirogojskoj ih ne daju. Ovo su informacije stare kojih dvije, tri godine, pa se nadam da je to još uvijek tako za Rockfellerovu.

----------


## Anci272

U svakom slučaju, sutra idem tamo, pa ću vidjeti.

----------


## sara79

> U svakom slučaju, sutra idem tamo, pa ću vidjeti.


Hvala ti....ajde pa javi kako je sve to islo na kraju.

----------


## Anci272

> Hvala ti....ajde pa javi kako je sve to islo na kraju.


Ok, javit ću.

----------


## Anci272

> Hvala ti....ajde pa javi kako je sve to islo na kraju.


Evo obavila sam bez problema. Znači, na Rockfellerovoj 12 podigneš podloge (nema gužve ni čekanja, samo se javiš na šalter), zatim odeš kod ginekologa da ti uzme briseve i s njima se vratiš ponovno na Rockfellerovu 12. Nalazi se čekaju 10 radnih dana, ali naglase ti da će možda biti i ranije. Daju ti papirić s brojevima telefona i kažu da svakako nazoveš da provjeriš prije nego dolaziš podići nalaze. Mene su čak pitali, budući sam iz Velike Gorice, da li da mi nalaze pošalju mom ginekologu, iako to kao ne prakticiraju, ali sam rekla da ne treba.

----------


## sara79

> Evo obavila sam bez problema. Znači, na Rockfellerovoj 12 podigneš podloge (nema gužve ni čekanja, samo se javiš na šalter), zatim odeš kod ginekologa da ti uzme briseve i s njima se vratiš ponovno na Rockfellerovu 12. Nalazi se čekaju 10 radnih dana, ali naglase ti da će možda biti i ranije. Daju ti papirić s brojevima telefona i kažu da svakako nazoveš da provjeriš prije nego dolaziš podići nalaze. Mene su čak pitali, budući sam iz Velike Gorice, da li da mi nalaze pošalju mom ginekologu, iako to kao ne prakticiraju, ali sam rekla da ne treba.


Hvala ti....imas pp.

----------


## Anyh

Htjela bih na bolovanje od pocetka postupka pa me zanima kako ste vi to rijesile. Ginekologica mi ne da bolovanje samo za dane kad idem kod doktorice dobijem. Trenutno sam u prirodnom postupku 4dc s klomifenima a g.o. vise nemam. Da li ste od opce dr trazile ako ona ne da

----------


## Jennifer_Aniston

[QUOTE=Anyh;2853598]Htjela bih na bolovanje od pocetka postupka pa me zanima kako ste vi to rijesile. Ginekologica mi ne da bolovanje samo za dane kad idem kod doktorice dobijem. Trenutno sam u prirodnom postupku 4dc s klomifenima a g.o. vise nemam. Da li ste od opce dr trazile ako ona ne da[/QUO

----------


## Jennifer_Aniston

Imas pravo na bolovanje od postupka pa 14 dana. Trebas na dan postupka na vv od svog mpo dr  traziti i potvrdu za bolovanje. To ti nije otpusno pismo, nego potvrda. Tu potvrdu nosis svom ginekologu i mora ti dati bolovanje. Kako sam vec pisala imam super ginekologa  i cim donesem potvrdu od mpo dr nema problema. Cini mi se da imas i temu bolovanje pa probaj vidjeti jos malo na rodinom forumu.  Ja sam bila na bolovanju  i nakon punkcije.i nakon feta .oba puta po 14 dana (kalendarskih a ne radne dane).

----------


## Jennifer_Aniston

Nakon  postupka imas pravo na 14 dana bolovanja.Na dan postupka trazi na vv od svog mpo doktora i potvrdu za bolovanje.Uz otpusno pismo dobijes i tu potvrdu.S tom potvrdom tvoj ginekolog ti mora dati bolovanje.Cini mi se da imas i na rodinom forumu temu o bolovanju pa malo vidi i to. Od svog ginekologa sam dobila 14 dana bolovanja bez problema.

----------


## antonija15

Ja sam u stimuliranom postupku bila na bolovanju od dana kad bi se počela pikati do bete.prvo sam bila pod dijagnozom komplikacije tokom postupka,a poslije dok sam čekla betu nisam sigurna koja je bila dijagnoza bolovanja.budući da mi je dr super nije mi radio probleme

----------


## Anyh

> Ja sam u stimuliranom postupku bila na bolovanju od dana kad bi se počela pikati do bete.prvo sam bila pod dijagnozom komplikacije tokom postupka,a poslije dok sam čekla betu nisam sigurna koja je bila dijagnoza bolovanja.budući da mi je dr super nije mi radio probleme


Puno hvala. Meni radi problem s bo ginekologica, trazit cu u pon potvrdu od doktorice.

----------


## sandy0606

Cekaonica jutros dupkom puna a nitko ne tipka pa cu ja. Nakon 3 god pauze i raznoraznih pretraga te biopsije testisa zbog azoo mm krenuli ispocetka. Od uto 3dc sam na 3 gonala i 1 menopuru. Reakcija je super. Iznad ocekivanja obzirom na moj snizen amh. Danas 7dc 3 folikula lijevo i 5 folikula desno. ☺ duplo bolja reakcija od protokola sa 4 menopura. Od sutra pikam i orgalutran. Kontrola u pon. Sretno svima

----------


## LemonK

sandy ja sam bila u četvrtak i isto sve puno! znači krećem na prvi AIH, dobila klomifene, u uto prva fm... ugl ja sam sretna jer se konačno nešto dogadja, izluđuje me čekanje....Sretno svima! Izvještavaj nas pa se možda i drugi jave  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

> Cekaonica jutros dupkom puna a nitko ne tipka pa cu ja. Nakon 3 god pauze i raznoraznih pretraga te biopsije testisa zbog azoo mm krenuli ispocetka. Od uto 3dc sam na 3 gonala i 1 menopuru. Reakcija je super. Iznad ocekivanja obzirom na moj snizen amh. Danas 7dc 3 folikula lijevo i 5 folikula desno. ☺ duplo bolja reakcija od protokola sa 4 menopura. Od sutra pikam i orgalutran. Kontrola u pon. Sretno svima


  S takvom kombinacijom ja san uspjela i odgovor je bio da sam imala po js na svakom jajniku ,jedan jajnik su punktirali drugog nizu dirali radi endometrioze,i eto ot tih  rodip se moj miško ,i tebi želim isto sretno cure,ja se isto spremam za pohod na brdo negdje iza uskrsa na dogovor  :Smile:

----------


## Dadagonga

Pozdrav cure,

Evo da i ja napišem kako je moje prvo skoro pa prošlo. Doktorica me uputila da ciklus prije uzimam yasmin i da se javim 21 dan tj. zadnji dan uzimanja. Nakon svih dokumenata koje sam prikupila, 3 dan m. odlučila je da s endometriozom idem u dugi protokol. Dakle dechapeptili i menopur, 23 komada koje sam uzimala do štoperice i aspiracija je bila 12. dan od početka menstruacije. Pila antibiotik i utrice stavljala. Dobila sam 11 jajasaca, a od toga je na kraju 5 bilo blastica. 4 su zamrznuli. 5 dana nakon su mi vratili jednu blasticu. I evo sad čekam na utrogestanima do sutra ujutro na rezultate bete. Uopće nemogu vjerovati da je to prošlo i da se sada nešto desava... Dobro se osjecam pa je sve ok. 

Jel zna netko koliko se ceka na rezultate bete na vuk vrhovcu?

Pozdrav i sretno svima

----------


## Dadagonga

Evo i danas jedna iz čekaonice....

Od nas 4 cure koje su bile na transferu nedavno 3 su s preogromnom betom danas i osmjehom izasle iz čekaonice.  Bete su od 950 do cca 1200 bile na 13dnt. 

Presretne smo i sad samo iscekujemo do srijede drugu betu.

----------


## LemonK

ajme super, konačno lijepe vijesti!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
jel se beta inače vadi na vv ili kak to ide? ja sam mislila da samo one iz zg idu tamo, a ostali svatko u svome gradu ili?

----------


## cvijetic555

Mozes i u svome gradu, samo od svog gin trazi uputnicu za vađenje bete.

----------


## sandy0606

Eto me nakon punkcije. Nakon 21 gonala, 7 menopura, 2 orgalutrana danas 11dc od 8 folikula dobila 4 jajne stanice.

----------


## LemonK

držim fige!!!!!! i ja bila danas na fm, u petak aih...

----------


## miuta821

Sretno svima cure.ja jos neznam kad cu krenuti ponovo jer me jako pogodilo moj neuspijeh 1 et i 2 fet svaki put blastice.

----------


## Anci272

> Sretno svima cure.ja jos neznam kad cu krenuti ponovo jer me jako pogodilo moj neuspijeh 1 et i 2 fet svaki put blastice.


Miuta, nemoj gledati tako, malo kome uspije iz prve. Možda ti baš sljedeći postupak bude dobitni. Tako je i meni bila, treća sreća, a isto sam se već skoro pomirila nakon drugog postupka da možda nećemo imati djece. Samo što prije kreni dalje, da ne gubiš vrijeme. Sad kad gledam unatrag, puno cura koje su bile u postupcima kad i ja, do sada su ostvarile trudnoću. Samo hrabro naprijed!  :Taps:

----------


## LemonK

Cure, molim pomoć, sinoć sam dobila štopericu, danas ujutro mi je prvo trnula lijeva noga, a sad mi je već nekoliko puta bilo loše na poslu, uzlupa mi se jako srce, imam osjećaj da će mi van iskočiti...i bole me ledja, ne ko od kičme, drukcija bol....i stalno mi mora biti prozor otvoren, inače mi slabo...ne znam jel to ima veze sa stopericom i jel se trebam brinuti??

----------


## sara79

LemonK jesi isla na hitnu da ti daju stopericu??
Ako jesi dal su ti u tu lijevu stranu misica dali pa ti zato trne??
Kako si se poslije davanja osjecala??
Procitaj uputstva i nuspojave.

----------


## LemonK

Bolje sam....vjerojatno stres i malo panike od svih tih hormona..... isla sam da na hitnu, lijevi guz je nastradao pa pretpostavljam da je od toga problem s nogom....inače htjela sam si sama dati, ali sestra na vv mi je rekla da kako cu si sama dati u guzu da odem na hitnu.. tako sam ja isla hoćeš, nećeš....a uputa nemam nikakvih.... :Undecided:

----------


## Jennifer_Aniston

Miuta. Ne odustaj. Nije lako dignuti se nakon neuspjeha.al kad znas za sto se boris snaga se nade. Posveti se sebi i planiraj kako i kad  dalje.posveti se sebi i misli pozitivno. Bile smo jednom zajedno u cekaoni. I blastice su uspjeh .treba ici dalje. Moram urediti potpis da vidis da nas ima jos sa neuspjehom.  Svi dr kazu treba biti uporan. Ima puno i losih prognoza pa dode do trudnoce a dr u cudu..Dok god ima nade i zelje za bebacem ne treba odustajati.

----------


## garava13

Pozdrav svima, evo prvi puta sam tu.. trebala bih ići na prvi pregled na Vuk Vrhovac, ako me netko može uvesi malo u to.. zvala sam pa mi je rekla da se javim 1dc, ali kako mi je moja dok.dala da hormone vadim 3-5dc, a tu su mi rekli da tek naručuju 7-10dc, znači taj ću mjesec propustiti bezveze.. jel ima neki način da ja to prije napravim pa dođem s time odmah? p.s. znam da ne priznaju niti jedan drugi nalaz osim od njih.   Hvalaa

----------


## garava13

Pozdrav svima. Moja me dok.uputila na vađenje hormona 3-5 dc, a sad čitam da na VV ne priznaju druge nalaze. Jel netko zna dali bih mogla progurati to jer mi nema smisla, bezveze gubim jedan ciklus jer me naručuju tek 7-10dc??

----------


## Anci272

Garava13, pa kad se budeš naručivala prvi dan ciklusa za prvi pregled, reci sestri da imaš i uputnicu za vađenje hormona. Vjerujem da će te odmah naručiti i za to.

----------


## garava13

Ja gledam zašto mi nema poruke, ono sad dvije  :Shock: 
*Anci272*  budem pitala da, tnx
jel netko kod dok.Pavan Jukić?

----------


## Anci272

Garava13, poruke ti nisu odmah prošle zato što si se tek prijavila na forum.
Ja sam kod doktorice... meni je ona predobra. Prvu trudnoću sam kod nje ostvarila.  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

ja sam dobila preporuke, pa ću nju tražiti. Koliko ti je trebalo od 1. pregleda do trudnoce* Anci*?

----------


## Ženica_85

Pozdrav cure, 
sorry što ovako upadam, ali dajte me malo podsjetite… 
Kada ciljano dolazim 3. dan s namjerom da krenem u postupak (uputnica D1+ostalo), nosim li odmah ovjereni obrazac od bilježnika ili ga tek dobijem od sestre nakon pregleda, pa donesem idući dan?
Bitno mi je jer mi je muž stalno na putu, pa moram takve stvari planirati.
Hvala 

----------


## antonija15

> Pozdrav cure, 
> sorry što ovako upadam, ali dajte me malo podsjetite… 
> Kada ciljano dolazim 3. dan s namjerom da krenem u postupak (uputnica D1+ostalo), nosim li odmah ovjereni obrazac od bilježnika ili ga tek dobijem od sestre nakon pregleda, pa donesem idući dan?
> Bitno mi je jer mi je muž stalno na putu, pa moram takve stvari planirati.
> Hvala 


Može se donijeti i naknadno,meni nikad nisu radili probleme oko toga

----------


## garava13

Kako funkcionira sa putnim nalozima? jel mi daje to moj dok.ili..

----------


## mirelaj

> Ja gledam zašto mi nema poruke, ono sad dvije 
> *Anci272*  budem pitala da, tnx
> jel netko kod dok.Pavan Jukić?


ja sam bila kod doktorice, u mom potpisu vidi se rezultat :grouphug:

----------


## garava13

> ja sam bila kod doktorice, u mom potpisu vidi se rezultat


ljepooo  :Smile:

----------


## Kiara 1

Pozdrav cure!!!

Prvi put sam tu,zanima me dal koja zna kak rade za Uskrs,dal normalno ili?Trebala bi u postupak ovaj mjesec,trebala sam u 2mj,al zbog antibiotika smo odgodili,a sad cu dobit na sam Uskrs,a i nisam sigurna koji dc treba doc kad ulazis u postupak.  Hvala unaprijed !!!

----------


## Anci272

> ja sam dobila preporuke, pa ću nju tražiti. Koliko ti je trebalo od 1. pregleda do trudnoce* Anci*?


Nažalost, meni se tako poklopilo da mi je od prvog pregleda do prvog postupka prošlo gotovo godina dana. Prvo mi je u brisu nađena ureaplazma, pa dok sam to riješila, pa je onda bio štrajk liječnika pa nisam neko vrijeme mogla napraviti markere u Petrovoj.... i još ponešto. Ali kad je jednom krenulo u manje od godine dana sam prošla 3 postupka i taj zadnji, treći mi je bio dobitni.

----------


## Anci272

> Pozdrav cure, 
> sorry što ovako upadam, ali dajte me malo podsjetite… 
> Kada ciljano dolazim 3. dan s namjerom da krenem u postupak (uputnica D1+ostalo), nosim li odmah ovjereni obrazac od bilježnika ili ga tek dobijem od sestre nakon pregleda, pa donesem idući dan?
> Bitno mi je jer mi je muž stalno na putu, pa moram takve stvari planirati.
> Hvala 


Ja sam obrazac uvijek dobivala od sestre nakon pregleda 3 dan, ako je sve bilo u redu i ako je doktorica rekla da idemo u postupak. I donosila sam ga ovjerenog prvi sljedeći put kad sam išla na folikumetriju.

----------


## LemonK

Meni je od prvog pregleda do prvog postupka prošlo 6 mj. iako ništa posebno nisam vadila osim hormona..i hsg-a....
a kaj se tiče te potvrde za ovjeru kod javnog bilježnika, meni su je dali na pregledu treći dan ciklusa (kad sam dosla sa svim nalazima i d1 uputnicom) s time da nisam mogla odmah u postupak nego sam morala doći s tom ovjerom sljedeći ciklus 3 dan tako da sam jedan mjesec izgubila bezveze!!! možda je bila takva procedura jel je prvi postupak, ne znam....al sad nema više sanse da gubim mjesec zbog te glupe potvrde...
inače u petak sam bila na inseminaciji tako da držite fige da bude plusić 18.3.  :Smile:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Pozdrav svima!!
Prvi puta se javljam s nadom u neka nova saznanja.
Pročitala sam dosta toga, no ne sve, naravno.
Imam roj pitanja u glavi i teško mi je koncentrirati se na bilo sto drugo u zadnje vrijeme.
Ukratko o meni (nama):
Na propitivanju prohodnosti jajovoda nisam bila, imam oduvijek redovite menstruacije, u zadnjih godinu dana provjeravam ovulacije koje i osjetim svaki put, par dana osjećam a potvrđujem ih trakicama. Hormoni su mi u redu. 
Vec godinu dana (znam da nije dugo, ali je nama preeeedugo) pokušavamo i ciljamo ovulacije, uz naravno i prije i poslije i nista.  :Sad: 
Prošli mjesec rađen spermiogram privatno - loš, nakon toga spermiogram u VV jako los (svega premalo- broj, pokretnih, nepokretnih, vrludavih..., no hvala Bogu ipak ih ima) i sada čekamo nove nalaze-uzv i hormone i urolog(vario..) 
Mene zanima ustvari kada se prijavim za oplodnju koliko se otprilike ceka da krenem u postupak, tj. na prvu punkciju ili nesto (sto bude), zatim me zanima s obzirom na los nalaz sjemena trebam li ici na propitivanje/propuhivanje jajnika kad po svemu sudeći necu moći drugo nego icsi...(ne znam, tako sam si nekako zamislila)
I koliko je sve to bolni postupak ( to s jajnicima-propuhivanjem, punkcije-uzimanje jajašca, vraćanje...),ne znam nikoga kog bih mogla pitati, a strah me svega, pretrpit cu bol ali bih htjela znati ranije... 
Znaci unatoč čitanju nemam pojma o svemu tome, i  :Sad:  stara sam... 77.berba.

Oprostite na sletu pitanja, oprostite ako pitam sto vec pise no ne snalazim se bas naj u ovom svemu i mozak mi je (sto je vjerujem ovdje jasno) prebukiran jednom mišlju -beeeeeba, bebeeee!!! (Voljela bih i blizance, jedno od pitanja je i ima li uspjeha/izgleda i za takav ishod?
I da, ima li nekih koji su ostali trudni prvi ili drugi postupak? (To pitam jer se bojim zbog godina)
Hvala puno unaprijed na bilo kakvim odgovorima
I jos jednom isprike na dužini i znatiželji 
Pozdrav

----------


## 123beba

Samo info... ukoliko ste u zadnjih 3 godine već nosili pristanak na ovjeru možete kod tog javnog bilježnika tražiti ovjerenu kopiju koju onda platite 20 umjesto 95 kn. 
Gore primaju i takve ovjerene kopije.

----------


## Destiny child

123beba hvala na info...nije mala ušteda.  Kada si ti gore? Ja od ove srijede na klomifenima 3x1 i decortinu 1x1 zbog štitnjače. Prva kontrola u ponedjeljak....Ne znam šta mi je ovaj put, ali me pere nervoza, ne mogu se uopće skulirati, a najviše me strah punkcije jer mi ona prva iz stimuliranog postupka nije ostala u lijepom sjećanju. Sve se tješim da sada neću imati puno stanica kao prvi put, pa ću nekako to izgurati. Svaka čast curama koje to prolaze više puta, stvarno ste neustrašive...

----------


## Anyh

Pitanje - Trebala bih piti ovaj mjesec prije ivf kontracepcijske pilule pa me zanima da li doktorica moze to preko telefona reci ili moram u zg

----------


## Anyh

Odnosno koje trebam piti i od kad do kad trebam piti

----------


## LILKA

ZagrebZagreb Pokusavam ti poslati u inbox al ne ide

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Lilka, ne znam zasto? Ne znam sto bih trebala napraviti za primanje poruka u inbox, mozda nesto trebam uključiti?

----------


## Anci272

ZagrebZagreb, pa po svemu napisanom situacija ti je slična mojoj kad sam kretala na VV. Kod mene je isto sve izgledalo ok, a suprug je imao loš spermiogram... moje godine su bile tu negdje tvojima kad sam krenula na prvi razgovor za postupak, možda sam čak bila i godinu mlađa. U svakom slučaju, zbog mojih godina se nije išlo na detaljno ispitivanje da li postoji kakav problem i kod mene... za ulazak u postupak je bio dosta suprugov loš spermiogram. Trebalo je samo prikupiti sve potrebne nalaze i zato je najbolje da što prije zakažeš prvi pregled na VV. Trebat će ti cervikalni brisevi, papa, markeri za tebe i supruga, hormoni... ako što od toga imaš, super... ako ne, sve će ti reći doktori gore što ti još treba. Čim se naprave svi nalazi, ulaziš u postupak. Ja ništa od nalaza nisam imala pa je meni trebalo gotovo godinu dana od prvog pregleda do prvog postupka, ali to je iz nekih drugih razloga (jedan bris mi nije bio čist, pa je bio štrajk doktora, i još ponešto)... inače ne traje tako dugo. 

Ne mora značiti da će biti potreban ICSI, mi smo uspjeli s običnim IVF-om. Kada smo kretali i ja sam bila uvjerena da cemo morati s obzirom na nalaz spermiograma na ICSI, ali svaki put smo imali zametke i s običnim IVF-om.

Punkcija je bolna, nekome manje nekome više, ali nemoj se zamarati s time. Kada tamo dodješ uvijek je više cura na postupku i zajedno čekate, hrabrite se, pričate, i sestre su super... one te dodatno hrabre, i sve se nekako izdrži... a i sve je to za viši cilj. Ja sam ih prošla 3 i imam samo dobra sjećanja na njih. Transfer je uglavnom bezbolan.

Ima cura koje su ostale trudne iz prvog, neke iz drugog, neke iz trećeg (kao ja), a neke iz 15 puta... a neke nisu nikako uspjele... sve ti je to individualno.
Na VV najviše vraćaju 2 zametka, tako da ima realne šanse da budu blizanci. Većinom se ipak prihvati samo jedan zametak. S obzirom na godine, a i na rizik višeplodnih trudnoća, bolje je da je jednoplodna trudnoća. Iako i ja sam priželjkivala blizance, ali sad ipak mislim da je bolje ovako. Napravili smo prvo jedno... a sad mu krećemo po bracu ili seku.  :Smile: 

Sretno!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Nema odustajanja ovdje...što ja to čujem* Miuta*???? 
Živce na away, snaga na 300% i go...
Pozdravlja vas vaša VV trudnica nakon 3 ICSIa i 1 FETa...moja MIA sada u maminom stomaku gimnasticira....želim vam svu sreću svijeta... :Kiss:

----------


## miuta821

> Nema odustajanja ovdje...što ja to čujem* Miuta*???? 
> Živce na away, snaga na 300% i go...
> Pozdravlja vas vaša VV trudnica nakon 3 ICSIa i 1 FETa...moja MIA sada u maminom stomaku gimnasticira....želim vam svu sreću svijeta...




Draga bas mi je drago zbog tebe znaci imacu imenijakiniju.sretno

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Anci272, puuuuuno hvala na iscrpnom odgovoru, bolje se osjećam čim pročitam.
Zahvalna sam sto postoje ovako forumi da se čovjek moze susresti sa iskustvima ostalih u istim situacijama.
Hvala  :Smile: 
Pretplatila sam se na temu, nadam se da ce uskoro i pisanje i čitanje poruka (inbox) kod mene proraditi tj. Da cu znati sto treba i u čemu griješim.
Pozdrav!!

----------


## LemonK

ZagrebZagreb meni je trebalo šest mjeseci od prvog pregleda do postupka s time da sam dva-tri mjeseca izgubila na hsg jer mi brisevi nisu bili uredni.... tako da ako je s tobom sve ok može se i prije...samo ti lijepo nazovi prvi dan ciklusa i naruči se na pregled...sretno!!!

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

> ZagrebZagreb meni je trebalo šest mjeseci od prvog pregleda do postupka s time da sam dva-tri mjeseca izgubila na hsg jer mi brisevi nisu bili uredni.... tako da ako je s tobom sve ok može se i prije...samo ti lijepo nazovi prvi dan ciklusa i naruči se na pregled...sretno!!!


Hvala na podršci. Uskoro razgovor sa dr pa dalje, sad sam pred ovulaciju, pa jos imam malo vremena do prvog dana i narudžbe.
Uf, svega me strah.

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima! Treba mi samo informacija jel markeri na hepatitis mogu biti rađeni u drugim bolnicama u RH ili priznaju samo svoje?
Koliko smije biti stara papa i  brisevi? Pisalo je negdje do godinu dana pa samo želim potvrdu jel još uvijek tako.
Puno hvala!!!
Sretno, sretno svima!!!

----------


## cvijetic555

> Pozdrav svima! Treba mi samo informacija jel markeri na hepatitis mogu biti rađeni u drugim bolnicama u RH ili priznaju samo svoje?
> Koliko smije biti stara papa i  brisevi? Pisalo je negdje do godinu dana pa samo želim potvrdu jel još uvijek tako.
> Puno hvala!!!
> Sretno, sretno svima!!!


Ja nisam markere radila kod njih i priznali su mi ih.

----------


## tulipan83

> Pozdrav svima! Treba mi samo informacija jel markeri na hepatitis mogu biti rađeni u drugim bolnicama u RH ili priznaju samo svoje?
> Koliko smije biti stara papa i  brisevi? Pisalo je negdje do godinu dana pa samo želim potvrdu jel još uvijek tako.
> Puno hvala!!!
> Sretno, sretno svima!!!


Priznaju markere jer VV ne radi tu pretragu..

----------


## 123beba

Eto me... ne znam kad tocno krećem ponovno. Danas mi je 15 dc pa kad dobijem onda ću gore. Nadam se da će se ovaj put sve posložiti. . . 
Sretno svima! Gore nam je stalno neka gužva   :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

> 123beba hvala na info...nije mala ušteda.  Kada si ti gore? Ja od ove srijede na klomifenima 3x1 i decortinu 1x1 zbog štitnjače. Prva kontrola u ponedjeljak....Ne znam šta mi je ovaj put, ali me pere nervoza, ne mogu se uopće skulirati, a najviše me strah punkcije jer mi ona prva iz stimuliranog postupka nije ostala u lijepom sjećanju. Sve se tješim da sada neću imati puno stanica kao prvi put, pa ću nekako to izgurati. Svaka čast curama koje to prolaze više puta, stvarno ste neustrašive...


Kakvo je stanje nakon kontrole? Kako reagiraš na klomifen?  I može smo informativno zašto decortin? Što on radi za štitnjaču?

----------


## Destiny child

Dr rekla da je reakcija na Klomifen jako lijepa...na lijevom jajniku imam 2 folikula (jedan je bio 11,4 mm 8dc), a  na desnom imam dosta manjih, nisam prebrojala. dr. je rekla 5-6 , ali meni je to izgledalo više. Uglavnom više ne pijem klomifene nego samo decortin. To je kortikosteroid koji bi trebao smanjiti reakciju štitnjače s obzirom da je Hashimoto autoimuna bolest štitnjače pa da mi antitijela ne podivljaju što može utjecati na to da se plod odbaci ako dođe do oplodnje. Tako mi je barem dr.Jukić objasnila. Dakle, Decortin bi trebao umiriti štitnjaču. Iako moj TSH na terapiji za Euthyrox 25 je 2,5.   Sutra je kontrola pa ćemo vidjeti.  Lijevi jajnik mi je položen iza maternice tako da eto, ne gine mi opet bolna punkcija...  Prvi put mi je onih 8 komada na desnom jajniku bilo peace of cake, ali kad je prešla na lijevi stvarno je bolilo...a mene porod nije bolio osim zadnjih 15 minuta pred izlazak bebe

----------


## black_woman

da li je netko od vas tko je bio na FET-u imao terapiju estrofem 3x1, decortin 1x1 i utrogestan 3x1 ili slično? 
mene u biti zanima do kad ste imale tu terapiju?

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam imala identičnu terapiju , ali kao priprema tranfera embrija iz odmrznute jajne stanice. Doc rekla da se koristi dok ne prokuca srce odnosno do bete ako je beta negativna.

----------


## black_woman

i kod mene je isto tako. ma ja sam jučer išla vaditi betu i zaboravila pitati za terapiju pa sam danas nastavila po istom. al sutra cu pitati definitivno. hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## 123beba

> Dr rekla da je reakcija na Klomifen jako lijepa...na lijevom jajniku imam 2 folikula (jedan je bio 11,4 mm 8dc), a  na desnom imam dosta manjih, nisam prebrojala. dr. je rekla 5-6 , ali meni je to izgledalo više. Uglavnom više ne pijem klomifene nego samo decortin. To je kortikosteroid koji bi trebao smanjiti reakciju štitnjače s obzirom da je Hashimoto autoimuna bolest štitnjače pa da mi antitijela ne podivljaju što može utjecati na to da se plod odbaci ako dođe do oplodnje. Tako mi je barem dr.Jukić objasnila. Dakle, Decortin bi trebao umiriti štitnjaču. Iako moj TSH na terapiji za Euthyrox 25 je 2,5.   Sutra je kontrola pa ćemo vidjeti.  Lijevi jajnik mi je položen iza maternice tako da eto, ne gine mi opet bolna punkcija...  Prvi put mi je onih 8 komada na desnom jajniku bilo peace of cake, ali kad je prešla na lijevi stvarno je bolilo...a mene porod nije bolio osim zadnjih 15 minuta pred izlazak bebe


Ajme, ovo kao da sam sama pisala... hashimoto, položaj lijevog jajnika, bezbolna punkcija na desnom i umiranje na lijevom...  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

black_woman ako sam dobro shvatila to je onda trudnoća od odmrznute jajne stanice...to je stvarno uspjeh, čestitam :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Evo mene sa kontrole...ima dosta folikula.Doktorica nije rekla koliko ih je, samo da su 3-4 vodeća i svaki je 14mm, ali i da će ih se punktirati. E sada...moram sutra ponovo na kontrolu da vidi da li će možda biti zrelih, pa će odlučiti što ćemo. Rekla je da će sutra odlučiti što je pametnije , da ih ima više ili da ostane ovako. Nadam se da ne razmišlja o dodavanju Gonala ili Menopura jer to baš i ne bih htjela jer se bojim hipera. Na koliko se folikuli inače punktiraju tj. koliko moraju biti veliki da bi se smatralo da su zreli?   I znam da ću umirat od bolova...danas me i ultrazvuk na lijevom bolio.

----------


## black_woman

> black_woman ako sam dobro shvatila to je onda trudnoća od odmrznute jajne stanice...to je stvarno uspjeh, čestitam


da, imala sam 1 blasticu zamrznutu.  :Wink: 
danas 16.dan beta 2159!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LemonK

Black woman čestitam!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Imam pitanje za one koje su išle na AIH, jeste radile nakon dva tjedna samo test ili vadile i betu? meni je dr napisala na povijest bolesti da napravim test i javim im rezultat..

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Destiny child Čestitam!!!!!
❤️❤️

----------


## Destiny child

Black Woman čestitam! Ipak se radilo o zamrznutoj blastici, a ne o jajnoj stanici. Ja sam imala tu terapiju kada sam bila u postupku sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama, a ne embrijima....Ali mislim da se jednako pije terapija.

----------


## garava13

Trebam pomoć, preporuku. 1dc mi je, i zvala sam se naručiti za kod dok.Pavan, ali mi je sestra rekla da tek sljedeći mj.jer je ova na godišnjem. Za nju imam preporuku pa sam nju htjela. Dali mi netko može nekog drugog za preporućiti?

----------


## Destiny child

Danas na kontroli dospila do dr.Podgajskog. Na desnom jajniku 3 vodeća folikula, a lijevi jajnik....pita on mene gdje je ... :Smile:   Nije ga mogao naći. Kažem ja pa nije mogao nestati jučer je na njemu doktorica vidjela 1-2 folikula... Napokon on nađe jajnik i kaže da ga nije mogao naći jer je visoko položen i da na njemu ima 4-5 jako lijepih folikula.....E dakle....stvarno ću vrištati na toj punkciji.  Punkcija bi trebala biti u ponedjeljak...  Jel netko bio na punkciji kod dr.Podgajskog? Ne znam više tko će je uopće raditi jer u ova 2 tjedna su me pregledala 3 različita doktora...

----------


## black_woman

> Danas na kontroli dospila do dr.Podgajskog. Na desnom jajniku 3 vodeća folikula, a lijevi jajnik....pita on mene gdje je ...  Nije ga mogao naći. Kažem ja pa nije mogao nestati jučer je na njemu doktorica vidjela 1-2 folikula... Napokon on nađe jajnik i kaže da ga nije mogao naći jer je visoko položen i da na njemu ima 4-5 jako lijepih folikula.....E dakle....stvarno ću vrištati na toj punkciji.  Punkcija bi trebala biti u ponedjeljak...  Jel netko bio na punkciji kod dr.Podgajskog? Ne znam više tko će je uopće raditi jer u ova 2 tjedna su me pregledala 3 različita doktora...


Dr.Jukic je na godisnjem tak da ti ona nece sigurno biti. 
Meni je dr.Podgajski radio punkciju u 11 mj. i bio je skroz okej. Naravno da je boljelo na trenutke ali to fakat brzo prodje. Mene je vise boljelo kasnije.
A sada nedavno mi je radio i transfer i zadovoljna sam.  Inace sam pacijent od dr.Jukic al mi se nekako uvijek on potrefio. 
Sretno!

----------


## Jennifer_Aniston

Info za cure u postupku da provjere datume od kada im je papa test i brisevi. Dr Podgajski to prvo provjeri, sto je i ispravno. Ne smiju biti stariji od 1 god.Mozete i sa starim u postupak, al  vjerujem da nitko sam sebi ne zeli smanjiti sansu za uspjeh samo radi 1 mj. Trebala sam u ici u postupak za fet alI je odgoden za iduci mj. Ono sto me izivciralo  u svemu da sam to vec mogla napraviti da mi je dr Jukic ili sestre rekla na fet u 1.mj. Zalosno u svemu je sto je vv ostao na 1 mpo, dr. Dr Jukic je predivna dr i svaka jok  cast koliko radi i sto nikog ne odbije i da stvarno ima i uspjesnih postupaka,.al i ona je samo covjek.  Da sam znala za nalaze, sama bi pratila kad mi trebaju novi nalazi. Danas nije bilo guzve na vv jer su radili i dr Podgajski i neka dr. I tako bi trebalo biti svaki dan. Ako ce ovaj post bar 1 curi pomoci ja sam zadovoljna. A traziti cu ih i da stave obavijest, stvarno nije ok da nitko od dr ne brine o tome prije nego dodete na sami pregled. A tako malo energije treba za napisati i isprintati obavijesti Odmaram ovaj mj i  nadam se uspjehu na iducem fetu  :Smile: .Cestitam curama s poz betama.Hvala sto javite  rezultate i date nam pozitivnu energiju da i mi  idemo dalje.

----------


## black_woman

> Info za cure u postupku da provjere datume od kada im je papa test i brisevi. Dr Podgajski to prvo provjeri, sto je i ispravno. Ne smiju biti stariji od 1 god.Mozete i sa starim u postupak, al  vjerujem da nitko sam sebi ne zeli smanjiti sansu za uspjeh samo radi 1 mj. Trebala sam u ici u postupak za fet alI je odgoden za iduci mj. Ono sto me izivciralo  u svemu da sam to vec mogla napraviti da mi je dr Jukic ili sestre rekla na fet u 1.mj. Zalosno u svemu je sto je vv ostao na 1 mpo, dr. Dr Jukic je predivna dr i svaka jok  cast koliko radi i sto nikog ne odbije i da stvarno ima i uspjesnih postupaka,.al i ona je samo covjek.  Da sam znala za nalaze, sama bi pratila kad mi trebaju novi nalazi. Danas nije bilo guzve na vv jer su radili i dr Podgajski i neka dr. I tako bi trebalo biti svaki dan. Ako ce ovaj post bar 1 curi pomoci ja sam zadovoljna. A traziti cu ih i da stave obavijest, stvarno nije ok da nitko od dr ne brine o tome prije nego dodete na sami pregled. A tako malo energije treba za napisati i isprintati obavijesti Odmaram ovaj mj i  nadam se uspjehu na iducem fetu .Cestitam curama s poz betama.Hvala sto javite  rezultate i date nam pozitivnu energiju da i mi  idemo dalje.


Nemoj se ljutiti ali ne slažem se u potpunosti sa tobom. Ja sam i prije kretanja u mpo radila najmanje 1 godišnje papu i briseve, tako da se podrazumijeva za ovako nešto moraju biti noviji nalazi. S tim da si ti očito već neko vrijeme u mpo vodma ako sada ideš na FET pa mislim da si ipak to trebala znati.
Pozz

----------


## Jennifer_Aniston

I ja sam radila papu 1 godisnje.i najbolje od svega da sam i bila na pregledu u sv Roku prije 1 mj i  dr su mi rekli da ako sam u postupku ne bi radili papa test da ne bi ostetili cervikas. Tako da ipak dr nisu svi izgleda ucili istu ginekologiju. I sam dr Podgajski je rekao da su dr radi nas i za nas. I ne slazem se da je ok naruciti za pregled i onda ti kazu sorry sta ti je jos 1mj u zivotu. I dok nam svima takvo ponasanje bude ok nista se nece promijeniti. Ljutim se jer nije im prvi put da ne kazu sta moram imati prije pregleda ili postupka. Bitno da se potvrda od biljeznika nikad ne preskoci ili izostavi...i da se ne ponavljam dr su tu radi nas. I kao sto rekoh dr su ljudi. Ne ljutim se na dr Jukic,  vec na ministre i njihove super ideje o ustedi.brzini i sl i samo 1 mpo dr na vv. Na vv sam vec skoro 2 god i prosla sam vec dovoljno pregleda kod njih da mogu reci da  su sestre i dr Jukic divne i da daju od sebe i rade i vise nego sto i bi trebale.

----------


## black_woman

Na zalost svaki dr.vodi svoju politiku, mi smo u svemu tome nemoćni. Ovo što si napisla za dr.Jukić i sestre na VV, potpisujem definitivno.
Držim fige za tvoj FET!

----------


## Inesz

Jennifer
koliko ti je star nalaz papa testa? je li bio uredan taj nalaz?

----------


## Jennifer_Aniston

U 1/2014 ureoplazma.  3/2014 svi brisevi ok ,  8/2014 isto brisevi i papa  ok.   u potpisu se vide postupci. I zbog te ureaplazme dr Podgajski kaze da treba napraviti nove brisevei,tako  i struka kaze i zakon. I hvala mu ako ce to povecati sanse za FET. Rekao je da mozemo ici u postupak ako  ipak zelim. I da bi bila steta da  ne uspije FET radi briseva. Radije cekam  iduci 1mj malo dok ne provjerim da je sve ok.
Black_woman hvala! I

----------


## Kiara 1

Pozdrav!!
Posto nisam dobila odgovor zadnji put pisem opet,izgleda da je moja m dosta uranila,evo danas bas primjetila neke mrlje,znaci ako mi je danas 1dc,3 je nedjelja,sto znaci da ne mogu ovaj mjesec u postupak?
 I sta znaci da ulazis u postupak,dal se odma krece sa terapijom,nalaz pape i briseva su ok,zadnji put kad sam bila vadila sam hormone

----------


## Anci272

Jel netko zna do kada je doktorica Jukić na godišnjem?

----------


## Destiny child

Znam da je sigurno nema od ponedjeljka 14.3., pa sad il se vraća u ponedjeljak ili u ponedjeljak iza...pod pretpostavkom da je 2 tjedna na GO.

----------


## Destiny child

Pitanjce jel smijem popiti koji Persen ovih dana prije punkcije?  Na biljnoj bazi je, ali na uputama piše da nije testiran tijekom trudnoće i dojenja, ali ne znam da li ima kakvog utjecaja na period prije trudnoće.  Pere me neki predpunkcijski nemir i nikako da se skuliram...Tako mi prvi put uopće nije bilo...ali sada...ajmeeee:scared

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav!!
> Posto nisam dobila odgovor zadnji put pisem opet,izgleda da je moja m dosta uranila,evo danas bas primjetila neke mrlje,znaci ako mi je danas 1dc,3 je nedjelja,sto znaci da ne mogu ovaj mjesec u postupak?
>  I sta znaci da ulazis u postupak,dal se odma krece sa terapijom,nalaz pape i briseva su ok,zadnji put kad sam bila vadila sam hormone


Sutra se javi gore, ako danas nisi stigla nazvati nema veze. 
Ako 3dc pada na nedjelju, ide se u subotu gore.

----------


## black_woman

> Jel netko zna do kada je doktorica Jukić na godišnjem?


vraća se na posao 29.3.

----------


## Anci272

Hvala black_woman!

----------


## Kiara 1

Zvala danas al stalno bilo zauzeto,a nemam ni uputnicu jer nisam znala da cu ranije dobit m. A jel se krece sa terapijom odma?

----------


## LILKA

Evo i ja sutra na pregled. Nadam se da nema ciste ovaj put i da mogu krenuti u postupak.

----------


## garava13

> Trebam pomoć, preporuku. 1dc mi je, i zvala sam se naručiti za kod dok.Pavan, ali mi je sestra rekla da tek sljedeći mj.jer je ova na godišnjem. Za nju imam preporuku pa sam nju htjela. Dali mi netko može nekog drugog za preporućiti?


Naručena sam za sljedeći petak ali neznam kod koga, tj.rekla mi je sestra kao tko bude tada. Jel netko zna dali se može prebaciti za drugi put kod Pavan?
I dali se prvi put radi pregled ili samo gledaju nalaze, razgovor itd.?

----------


## Anci272

> Naručena sam za sljedeći petak ali neznam kod koga, tj.rekla mi je sestra kao tko bude tada. Jel netko zna dali se može prebaciti za drugi put kod Pavan?
> I dali se prvi put radi pregled ili samo gledaju nalaze, razgovor itd.?


Garava13, ne bih ti znala odgovoriti na prvo pitanje jer sam ja od početka išla kod doktorice. Prvi pregled sam obavila kod nje i kod nje su me upisali. Možda si to trebala pitati sestru kada si zvala.

Prvi put kad dodješ doktorica te pregleda nakon što vidi nalaze i obavi razgovor s tobom. I sestre će obaviti tvoj upis podataka, vaganje...

----------


## miuta821

garava13 ja sam isto kod dr jukic ali kad je bila na go.onda sam bila kos dr Podgajski isto dr je ok snim sam imala i punkciju isto proslo sve ok a jos sam imala i 11 jajne stanice

.bilasam ja i kod dr Fenzl na et isto je ok.svaki dr je ok jedino sve ovisi od majke prirode i srece.sretno ti zelim!

----------


## Destiny child

Da li ste u postupcima koristile Na tetraborat?  Ja sam ga koristila 2011., ali nisam sigurna da li je to bilo prije ili poslije punkcije? Sada mi nisu ništa rekli za to. Koja je njegova funkcija uopće?

----------


## garava13

Hvala cure na informacijama. *Anci* ma pitala sam sestru ali je rekla kao da ne mogu. htjela sam provjeriti od vas ako je netko imao sl.iskustvo, ali budem tražila još i gore kad dođem.  :Smile:

----------


## nonek

Na tetraborat služi kao za dezinfekciju rodnice, ali u zadnja dva postupka ni meni ga nisu više prepisivali...inače sam ga koristila od početka stimulacije pa do dana prije punkcije...možda više nije u protoklu...ne znam...





> Da li ste u postupcima koristile Na tetraborat?  Ja sam ga koristila 2011., ali nisam sigurna da li je to bilo prije ili poslije punkcije? Sada mi nisu ništa rekli za to. Koja je njegova funkcija uopće?

----------


## Larina

Evo i ja bila u subotu gore ali opet me cista zeznula i nista od postupka..

----------


## black_woman

trebam pomoć tj. savjet! kao što se iz potpisa vidi da imam nekoliko pozitivnih beta i da idući utorak čekam prvi uzv. no međutim,ja danas malo prokrvarila i čini mi se da će biti menga. i ne znam šta da radim. dal da pričem još koji dan i da vidim kakvo ce biti stanje ili da odem ranije u bolnicu i zamolim da me netko pregleda?  :Sad:

----------


## LILKA

I ja sam bila u subotu, cista je i dalje tu. Sad pijem Yasmin u nadi da ce cista otić. I onda Femara i mozda koja ampula menopura jos pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## jo1974

> trebam pomoć tj. savjet! kao što se iz potpisa vidi da imam nekoliko pozitivnih beta i da idući utorak čekam prvi uzv. no međutim,ja danas malo prokrvarila i čini mi se da će biti menga. i ne znam šta da radim. dal da pričem još koji dan i da vidim kakvo ce biti stanje ili da odem ranije u bolnicu i zamolim da me netko pregleda?


Ma idi u bonici i pregled ,bolje ti je da si tamo i znaš na čemu si ovako do utorka pojest češ se .sretno

----------


## Anci272

Poludjet ću!!!  :cupakosu: 
Jel netko imao Beta hemolitički streptokok gr.B? Koliko je vama trebalo da ga se rijesite?
Meni je nađen u aerobnom brisu i popili smo kuru antibiotika i suprug i ja i danas dignem ponovljeni nalaz i streptokok je još tu  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu: 
A u petak sam trebala ići na VV, 21. dan ciklusa za FET.
Baš nemam sreće!  :Sad: 
Još mi je socijalna ginekologica rekla da ne idem na postupak da mi ne bi ni davala antibiotik, jer da to nije potrebno. Kao kod prirodnog planiranja trudnoće da ne daju antibiotike. A čitam da je opasan prilikom poroda.

----------


## black_woman

Ja sam ga imala unazad 2 godine i to jednom godisnje ga imam ali mi uvijek prodje nakon antibiotika. 
ali ja bih na tvom mjestu ipak otisla na pregled jer koliko sam cula,on je uglavnom opasan kad se radja pa se dobiju antibiotici ranije,tako da te mozda puste na fet. 
Ps.ja sam isla dns na pregled i sve je okej, za tjedan dana ponovno idem na uzv.

----------


## Anci272

Black_woman bas mi je drago da je sve ok s tvojom bebicom.  :Smile: 

Koji antibiotik si koristila ako se sjećaš?
Već sam ja bila na dogovoru kod doktorice da vidim što mi još treba od nalaza prije koja 2 tjedna i rekla je da moram imati ciste briseve.

----------


## Vrci

Ja konstantno muku mučim s tim strep b. Imala sam ga prije postupka, dobila antibiotike, rekao dr da ne moram ponavljati briseve (nismo bili na VV, ali svejedno da kažem). Poslije me više nisu pitali za nove briseve. U trudnoći sam ih radila, i opet strep b. Ali doktor je rekao da on to ne bi liječio prije nego profilaksa na porodu.
Rekao je da je taj strep b kod mene normalno stanje, nemam nikakvih problema od toga i tako to stoji. Idem za 2mj opet na briseve, sigurna sam da će mi se ponoviti isti nalaz. Baš me zanima što će mi onda mpo doktorica reći za to (nisam se sjetila pitati sad kad sam bila)

----------


## black_woman

> Black_woman bas mi je drago da je sve ok s tvojom bebicom. 
> 
> Koji antibiotik si koristila ako se sjećaš?
> Već sam ja bila na dogovoru kod doktorice da vidim što mi još treba od nalaza prije koja 2 tjedna i rekla je da moram imati ciste briseve.


Dobila sam Amoxil kapusle 500 mg 3x1 10 dana, i neke vaginalete 1x1 12 dana. Po meni dosta jaka doza svega, al je prošlo odmah od prve nakon tog liječenja.
A nove briseve sam uvijek radila nakon tri tjedna od završene terapije.

----------


## glow

Drage cure,

ovdje sam prvi put. Posebno želim pohvaliti OVAJ ODGOVOR, taman je sve što meni treba, iste godine, tajming, pitanja - sve jako slično..  Danima već čitam sve što pišete i hvala vam puno na svim informacijama. Meni je 38 g i sve u redu, ali nikako do bebice više od 4 god pa od veljače radim brdo pretraga koje mi je privatni ginekolog dao na konzultacijama za mpo. 

Preko socijalnog gin idem na sve pretrage i dalje je sve na meni - od odabira gdje ću raditi briseve do koje bolnice za odabir mpo.. 

Odlučila se za VV, zvala i sestra mi je rekla da dođem sa svim što imam 1.dc i ako sve bude u redu, idem odmah u postupak.

E taj je dan danas/sutra.

Koji postupak će biti još ne znam, ali kako sam čitala ranije, voljela bih samo preskočiti prirodan jer prirodno ne ide već 4 godine, a sve u redu - dogurala s dečkom u 38.godinu prirodno  :Smile: ...

Da li biste preporučili kojeg dr za mpo na VV? 
Treba li mi A1 / D1 uputnica već sutra na 1.dc? I ona JB ovjera?..

Hvala puno unaprijed!







> ZagrebZagreb, pa po svemu napisanom situacija ti je slična mojoj kad sam kretala na VV. Kod mene je isto sve izgledalo ok, a suprug je imao loš spermiogram... moje godine su bile tu negdje tvojima kad sam krenula na prvi razgovor za postupak, možda sam čak bila i godinu mlađa. U svakom slučaju, zbog mojih godina se nije išlo na detaljno ispitivanje da li postoji kakav problem i kod mene... za ulazak u postupak je bio dosta suprugov loš spermiogram. Trebalo je samo prikupiti sve potrebne nalaze i zato je najbolje da što prije zakažeš prvi pregled na VV. Trebat će ti cervikalni brisevi, papa, markeri za tebe i supruga, hormoni... ako što od toga imaš, super... ako ne, sve će ti reći doktori gore što ti još treba. Čim se naprave svi nalazi, ulaziš u postupak. Ja ništa od nalaza nisam imala pa je meni trebalo gotovo godinu dana od prvog pregleda do prvog postupka, ali to je iz nekih drugih razloga (jedan bris mi nije bio čist, pa je bio štrajk doktora, i još ponešto)... inače ne traje tako dugo. 
> 
> Ne mora značiti da će biti potreban ICSI, mi smo uspjeli s običnim IVF-om. Kada smo kretali i ja sam bila uvjerena da cemo morati s obzirom na nalaz spermiograma na ICSI, ali svaki put smo imali zametke i s običnim IVF-om.
> 
> Punkcija je bolna, nekome manje nekome više, ali nemoj se zamarati s time. Kada tamo dodješ uvijek je više cura na postupku i zajedno čekate, hrabrite se, pričate, i sestre su super... one te dodatno hrabre, i sve se nekako izdrži... a i sve je to za viši cilj. Ja sam ih prošla 3 i imam samo dobra sjećanja na njih. Transfer je uglavnom bezbolan.
> 
> Ima cura koje su ostale trudne iz prvog, neke iz drugog, neke iz trećeg (kao ja), a neke iz 15 puta... a neke nisu nikako uspjele... sve ti je to individualno.
> Na VV najviše vraćaju 2 zametka, tako da ima realne šanse da budu blizanci. Većinom se ipak prihvati samo jedan zametak. S obzirom na godine, a i na rizik višeplodnih trudnoća, bolje je da je jednoplodna trudnoća. Iako i ja sam priželjkivala blizance, ali sad ipak mislim da je bolje ovako. Napravili smo prvo jedno... a sad mu krećemo po bracu ili seku. 
> 
> Sretno!

----------


## miuta821

Draga glow dobro dosla.ja sam na vv isto inace sam kod dr Jukic.upoznalasam i dr Podgajski i dr Fenzl svi su oni ok.ja isto imam sve nalaze ok ali imamo los spermiogram.jeste vi radili spermiogram?ja momentalno pauziram nakon neuspijesni ivf u jesen cu ponovo krenuti.sretno ti zelim.a da uputnica a1 za prvi put

----------


## LemonK

Glow ja sam isto kod dr.Jukić i meni je za sada sve ok kod nje....tek kad se dogovorite da krećete u postupak treba ti d1 uputnica i prije toga ćete prvo ići na razgovor kod soc.radnice pa ti ona objašnjava sve zakonske stvari u vezi postupka i za tu ovjeru od jb.... mi smo ove godine dosli na red s prvim postupkom tako da su ti to friške inf i mislim da se za sada nista nije mijenjalo u toj proceduri...
Miuata žao mi je što vam do sada nije uspjelo...vidim da imamo iste dijagnoze pa me to još vise pogađa....ja sam bila samo na jednom aih-u do sada, mada mi je odmah nakon toga rekla da su nalazi za ivf, pauzirala sam sada dok su bili blagdani i godisnji i sad planiram sljedeći ciklsu ići opet... na kakvoj si stimulaciji bila, koliko si dobila js, a koliko zametaka?

----------


## miuta821

Draga LemonK bila na menopur i orgalutran stoperica dekapeptyl.imalasam 11 js.sve su bile ok oplodilo se 5 blastice pa su zamrz.po 2  u slamcicij.tako da sam imala prosle godine 1 et si 2 fet

Ja mislim krenuti u jesen ponovo

Sretno!

----------


## LemonK

Hvala! Razumijem tvoju pauzu, nakon svega toga ti i treba, nadam se da ćes do jeseni biti odmorna psihički i fizički i spremna za nove bitke!!! 
Ja si isto mislim da ću imat puno js kad je sve ok kod mene i jos sva ta stimulacija, al brine me koliko će ih se zapravo oplodit ako je sp loš....vidim da su se tebi samo pet od tih 12....sory kaj gnjavim, kad me nekaj kopka onda mi je lakse podijelit s nekim....

----------


## jelena30

Pozz cure da li ima koja iz Bjelovara pa da mi preporući ginekologa jer sam promjenila mjesto stanovanja a da nemam problema s uputnicama i svime ostalim što mi treba za postupke

----------


## miuta821

> Pozz cure da li ima koja iz Bjelovara pa da mi preporući ginekologa jer sam promjenila mjesto stanovanja a da nemam problema s uputnicama i svime ostalim što mi treba za postupke




Draga ja sam iz bj.ja sam kod dr-ce orlovic sve mi je dala sto god treba osim uputnice za vađenije bete.onda sa prvi put dobila na vv crnu uputnicu za betu .poslije sam isla sama u bj i vadila betu u bolnici ne kosta puno.putni nalog i sve drugo bez problema .sretnooo

----------


## jelena30

e hvala ti i meni moj gin nije dao uputnicu za betu za zg već u mjestu stanjovanja. hvala ti i ovih dana ću otići i pitati da li će me htjeti uzeti

----------


## Kiara 1

Pozz,pise mi na povijesti bolesti:kontrola sa nalazima hormona i postupak S/IVF/TESA,koju uputnicu trebam za to?dal se ide i na pregled?

----------


## Kiara 1

Evo zvala na VV,rekla mi sestra da donesem uputnicu d1,da mi onda vrijedi za sve,i da se vidimo u petak,al sve islo na brzinu da nisam uspijela pitat u kolko sati moram bit tamo,sad sam opet zbunjena

----------


## glow

Hvala Miuta,
spermiogram na idući PON. Imamo godinu i pol dana star, koji je bio odličan pa držim fige da se dosad nije ništa promijenilo  :Smile: 





> Draga glow dobro dosla.ja sam na vv isto inace sam kod dr Jukic.upoznalasam i dr Podgajski i dr Fenzl svi su oni ok.ja isto imam sve nalaze ok ali imamo los spermiogram.jeste vi radili spermiogram?ja momentalno pauziram nakon neuspijesni ivf u jesen cu ponovo krenuti.sretno ti zelim.a da uputnica a1 za prvi put

----------


## Ženica_85

Cure, 

znam da se dolazi u subotu na pregled, ako se M dobije u petak, ali molim savjet kad je najbolje doći, pretpostavljam da subotu ima puno manje ljudi, ali svejedno ne bi htjela zakasniti. Oko 9 je u redu... ili?
Hvalaa

----------


## LILKA

Obicno sa punkcijama pocinju oko 9:15-9:30, pa tko nije stigao na red do tad, malo priceka i nastave sa pregledima.

----------


## Kiara 1

Cure trebam pomoc,trenutno sam na gonalima,prvu pikicu dobila sam u 13 h kod njih gore,znaci nastavljam u 13 h svaki dan? Nije mi problem sad za vikend nego u pon i uto posto radim do 14h,znaci u 13 se negdje izgubim da to obavim,u srijedu se opet javljam kod njih gore na uzv,kako ste vi to iskombinirale? Hvala puno

----------


## jelena30

Kiara 1 zadnji put kad sam bila u postupku isto sam prvu dobila oko 14 kod njih i sestra mi rekla da svaki dan si dam sat  ili sat i pol  ranije dok ne dođem do 9 ujutro

----------


## Kiara 1

Meni nije nist rekla kolko se sjecam,ajme meni,ja sam sad dva put dala oko 13

----------


## Ženica_85

je li neka od vas možda dobila za prvih 5 dana Puregon 225 UI po danu..putem Puregon pena?
Nova sam u MPO, u smislu stimulacija, pa me zanima...danas je 1. dan primjene.  :Trči:

----------


## LemonK

Evo ja danas dobila Puregon u 13h, isto mi je ovo prvi IVF i prvo samostalno pikanje..... moje doze su 150 ml sljedećih pet dana...sutra se moram piknut oko 11 pa onda dan iza u 9...

----------


## Ženica_85

Huh..ovo za 9 ujutro sestru nisam registrirala...
Isto kao i ti - 1. dan sam u 13 h, 2. u 11, a danas 3. onda u 9, tako je kod svih?

Hvala puno, nova sam u ovome, ma nije ništa problem nego to pikanje na poslu... huh... :voodoo:   :Grin:

----------


## LIMAC

Cure moze pomoc!?? Morala bi ovaj mjesec krenut u postupak i danas dobim nalaz pape "ascus"!! Dr veli da nije to nista strasno i da se ne daje terapija. Mogu li opce u postupak??

----------


## pak

Cure kopiram post ako vam je promaklo. Dvije minute vam treba  :Smile: 
* Pomozite Mirni da napiše diplomski rad*   Dragi svi, 
naša Mirna, aktivistica i volonterka obraća vam se molbom za ispunjavanje kratkog upitnika.
Upitnik  "Načini prikupljanja i davanja informacija na forumu udruge Roda -  podforum potpomognuta oplodnja" koristit će u svrhu istraživanja za  istoimeni diplomski rad iz područja informacijske pismenosti na  Filozofskom fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu.
Ukoliko imate dodatnih pitanja vezanih za upitnik slobodno joj se obratite na mirna.curkovic@gmail.com
Mirna vam zahvaljuje!

http://goo.gl/forms/1YX7UzgaTV

----------


## garava13

Zanima me dali se kod postupka umjetne oplodnje što plaća HZZO-u i ako da što, koliko? Mi krećemo sljedeći moj ciklus sa postupcima, nemam dopunsko, pa neznam dali da ga radim il..

----------


## Anci272

> Zanima me dali se kod postupka umjetne oplodnje što plaća HZZO-u i ako da što, koliko? Mi krećemo sljedeći moj ciklus sa postupcima, nemam dopunsko, pa neznam dali da ga radim il..


Ne treba ti dopunsko. Ni ja ga nemam i nikada ništa nisam platila. Bitno ti je da ti tvoj socijalni ginekolog na uputnici upiše ispravnu šifru za žensku neplodnost N97 i oslobođena si od plaćanja (za sve pretrage vezane za postupak, brisevi, vađenje hormona, i slično, kao i sam postupak). Dio ljekova koje budeš morala sama uzeti u ljekarni, naprimjer utrogestane, nazoveš svog ginekologa i on ti pošalje recept u ljekarnu ili ako ne radi kupiš ga u ljekarni u prizemlju bolnice i poslije im doneseš recept i oni ti vrate novce.

----------


## Anci272

Meni je po treći put za redom nađen beta hemolitički streptokok grade B u brisu. Tako da ni ovaj mjesec ništa od postupka. :Crying or Very sad:  Pijem već treću turu antibiotika. 
Pitam se hoću li se ikada riješiti te beštije.  :cupakosu:

----------


## garava13

> Meni je po treći put za redom nađen beta hemolitički streptokok grade B u brisu. Tako da ni ovaj mjesec ništa od postupka. Pijem već treću turu antibiotika. 
> Pitam se hoću li se ikada riješiti te beštije.


Hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile:  držim fige da je se riješiš ..

----------


## Anci272

> Hvala na odgovoru.  držim fige da je se riješiš ..


Hvala garava13, i ja se nadam da hoću ovaj put.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

drage cure koje ste jučer bile u Šetnji, dođite nam ovdje. registriracija je lagana, a možete nakon registracije razmjenjivati iskustva s drugim ženam koje se liječe na VV i na drugim klinikama.
 :Smile:

----------


## garava13

Pozdrav ponovo svima, zanima me ovako, sa mojom sljedećom mengom tj.3-5 dc (kako nam je rekla sestra) krecemo u 3. put da idemo na VV i rećeno nam je da krećemo sa postupkom umjetne. sad me zanima koliko postupak traje? od kojeg dana ciklusa kreće? bitno mi je zbog posla, moram prije najaviti.

----------


## Ženica_85

Pozdrav cure, 

molim info radi li labos na VV-u i subotom, zbog vađenja bete jer mi je dr. baš napisao za taj dan i koliko se čeka nalaz?  :Raspa: 
Hvalaaaaa :naklon

----------


## 123beba

> Pozdrav ponovo svima, zanima me ovako, sa mojom sljedećom mengom tj.3-5 dc (kako nam je rekla sestra) krecemo u 3. put da idemo na VV i rećeno nam je da krećemo sa postupkom umjetne. sad me zanima koliko postupak traje? od kojeg dana ciklusa kreće? bitno mi je zbog posla, moram prije najaviti.


Kreneš sa postupkom 3 dc. Onda obično bude prva folikulometrija 5 dana nakon i onda još 2-3 puta uzv i punkcija...

----------


## Jennifer_Aniston

Za dan kad je  punkciju i transfer imas pravo na bolovanje.Nakon transfera imas isto pravo na bolovanje sve do vadenja bete.samo trazi dr da ti da papir za bolovanje. Tesko je najaviti koji je dan postupak.Mozda ti cak bude i  u subotu.  Vjerojatno ces cekati  na vv na  pregledr,iako ces biti  narucena, uvijek se ceka, nekad i po par sati.  Zato je super ako su ti na poslu ok. Ni ostala bolovanja se ne najavljuju. Pa gledaj na to tako ako mozes. Ako ti novci nisu problem, preporuka koristi bolovanje bar za postupak i  bez brige za najavu.

----------


## garava13

hvala cure!  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

Cure, jel neka od vas isla u postupak a da je imala beta hemolitički streptokok grade B u brisu? 
Meni je ovo već postala noćna mora. Streptokok mi je i dalje u brisu nakon 3 tura antibiotika i evo sad sam upravo krenula sa četvrtom turom. A bas sam se ponadala da ću u ponedjeljak krenuti na 21 dan ciklusa u FET, kad ono beštija je i dalje prisutna.
Uopće ne znam koliko je pametno toliko se kljukati s antibioticima. Probala sam danas dobiti doktoricu na telefon ali bez uspjeha.

----------


## bubba

Pozz,nova sam u ovom pa imam jedno malo pitanjce,trebala bi vaditi betu nakon transfera pa me zanima dali se moram javiti gore sestrama na odijel ili odmah mogu sa uputnicom u lab.?

----------


## Anci272

Bubba, trebas se prvo javiti sestrama na odjel.

----------


## bubba

Hvala

----------


## sandy0606

Curke kad krece sezona godisnjih na vv? Trebala bi u fet pa ne znam hocu li stici sad krajem 6mj ili u 7.

----------


## garava13

*sandy0606* ja sam bila danas gore i naručena za sljed.tj.tako da mislim da neće još.  
Imam dva pitanja. 1. Danas sam dobila injekcije zanima me dali je važan sat kada se bodem ili? 2. naručena sam za 5 dana, dali MM isto mora samnom odmah tj.kada on mora dati uzorak?

----------


## 123beba

Pretpostavljam da si danas dobila prvu injekciju pa se onda ostale dane pikni u otprilike isto vrijeme. 
Za idući pregled muž ne mora s tobom. On će s tobom morati tek onaj dan kada bude punkcija jer tada i on daje svoj doprinos i imate papirologije koju oboje potpisujete.

----------


## garava13

*123beba* da jučer sam dobila prvu. hvala  :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

Garava nedavno bila na ivf,  mene su piknuli prvi dan oko 13h, za drugu su rekli da pomaknem na 11h, treću na 9h i onda da nastavim oko 9h...

----------


## garava13

zvala sam sada, rekla mi sestra da mogu oko 10h svaki dan

----------


## Shada

Drage žene, možete li napisati svoja iskustva o tome kolio je vremena otprilike prošlo od vašeg prvog dolaska na VV do početka postupka? Hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

*Shada* mi smo krenuli krajem 3mj. i evo sada ovu sub.krećemo sa punkcijom ( to je moj 4.ciklus od početka kretanja)   :Smile:  
sretno  :Heart:

----------


## LemonK

Cca 6.mj zbog nalaza svih koje sam vadila/ponavljala..

----------


## garava13

Bok, platila sam u ljekarni utrogestan i cefaleksin.. sestra mi je rekla da mogu tražiti povrat sa računom ponovno u ljekarni! 
Pretpostavljam da mi još nešto treba od svog dok., neka potvrda il...?

----------


## drzimfige

Dr ti da recepte i dođeš s tim i racunom u istu ljekarnu

----------


## nonek

Cure,
zna li itko kada kreću godišnji odmori?
Tnx

----------


## Tasha1981

Mislim da su već počeli i da traju do 20.8. Meni je tako rekao dr. P.

----------


## nonek

Mene zapravo zanima dr Pavan...zna li itko da li je ona još gore ili godišnji?

----------


## Tasha1981

Za dr. Pavan ne znam...meni je rečeno da zatvaraju labaratorij do 20.8. i da se javim oko tog datuma...

----------


## nonek

hvala ti...ja bi samo trebala na dogovor s doktoricom



> Za dr. Pavan ne znam...meni je rečeno da zatvaraju labaratorij do 20.8. i da se javim oko tog datuma...

----------


## Ženica_85

Ne znam, meni je sestra 30.6. rekla da rade do 20.7. cca, možda ne uzimaju u postupke, ali rade. ja moram betu vaditi 15.7. , zato sam ju i pitala.

----------


## sandy0606

Vracaju se 16.08. Ja tad trebam zvati i javiti betu koja je sluzbeno 27.07. ali je tad nemam kome javiti jer su na godisnjem

----------


## lalatia

Pozdrav cure !

imam pitanje za cure koje ste ponavljale postupke na VV ...
Bila sam u postupku u 2mj ,nije uspio !
Napravila sam malu stanku da se psihički pripremim na novi postupak ! sad me zanima dal da napravim papu i briseve prije postupka ?
mislim nove ... jer od pape ima od 9mj prošle godine ,a briseve sam radila u 12 mj..
 :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

možda ne bi bilo loše da napraviš nove briseve... tako ćeš si bar uštedjeti na vremenu ako gore smisle da ti trebaju...

----------


## NinaDrv

> Pozdrav cure !
> 
> imam pitanje za cure koje ste ponavljale postupke na VV ...
> Bila sam u postupku u 2mj ,nije uspio !
> Napravila sam malu stanku da se psihički pripremim na novi postupak ! sad me zanima dal da napravim papu i briseve prije postupka ?
> mislim nove ... jer od pape ima od 9mj prošle godine ,a briseve sam radila u 12 mj..


Briseve svakako trebaš ponoviti, oni u pravilu vrijede 6 mjeseci, a i papu bi mogla jer mi se čini da ona vrijedi godinu dana pa bi bolje da imaš svježi nalaz za 9. mjesec.
Dok sam išla na VV tako mi je savjetovala doktorica Jukić.

----------


## lalatia

Hvala vam cure...
Sutra se narucujem kod ginikologa! 
Ovaj puta sam nestrpljiva

----------


## Anci272

To je nešto novo da brisevi vrijede samo 6 mjeseci? Pa prije je uvijek bilo na VV da vrijede godinu dana.

----------


## sandy0606

Malo dobrih vijesti. Iz fet-a 1 blastice 13dnt beta 1039.

----------


## tajcigb

Odlično!!! Predobra vijest! Sretno dalje <3

----------


## Anci272

Sandy0606, čestitam!!! Zbilja predivna vijest!  :Klap:

----------


## garava13

*Sandy* cestitke  :Smile:  baš lijepo...
Mi smo imali 1. neuspeli ivf u 6mj. u 9mj.smo planirali ponovo na postupak... da li mislite da je to rano?
Da li mi treba još što osim pape, briseva (radila u 10mj 2015) i onih papira za postupak??
Hvala

----------


## sandy0606

Mislim da nije rano. Taman ces biti odmorna od godisnjeg. 
Moja beta 15dnt bila preko 3000. Isti dan uzv polaza gv i zv.

----------


## malanina

Dobar dan žene! Nova sam ovdje...sljedeći tjedan muž ide na spermiogram u VV. njegova dr.opće mu je dala uputnicu A3, danas su na email iz vv odgovorili da će s tom uputnicom obavit pretragu i dobiti nalaz, ali ne očitani. da bi bio očitan od androloga treba uputnicu A1 ili A2. da li bi bilo pametno uzet još tu jednu uputnicu pa da nalaz bude očitan...? nisam pametna, s tim da nismo iz zg pa da ne idemo opet ako ovo ne bude dosta....

----------


## garava13

*Malanina* ako sam te dobro shvatila treba ti uputnica za prvi pregled anrologu?? Ako da onda ti treba C1 uputnica.

----------


## malanina

meni je moja  gin rekla da mm traži uputnicu od svoje dr. za pretragu spermiogram, nije spominjala pregled kod androloga. njegova dr. mu je dala znaći uputnicu A3. 
kod narudžbe su mi u e-mailu napisali da ako hoćemo da nalaz bude očitan da uzme uputnicu A1 ili A2, nisu spominjali C1. i da onda ide nova narudžba, a sad je dobio za 11.8. što je jako brzo.
u biti moja gin. traži taj nalaz da bi nas onda mogla uputiti u VV na obradu, tamo bi nastavili sa IVF, pa sad ne znam, pošto priznaju svoje nalaze, dal će ga onda očitat dok dođemo prvi put na obradu, dok mi moja da uputnicu. sad je njegova dr.na godišnjem, taman smo zadnji dan digli uputnicu i sad u četvrtak ide na spermio. tak da ne znam dal da tražim ipak dr.koja mjenja njegovu za tu još jednu ili da 
nalaz kako mi je gin.rekla donesem njoj, tako neočitan samo s vrijednostima. vjerujem da bi mi spomenula da treba biti drugačija uputnica ako se nalaz tamo i očitava...
mi smo već privat radili i spermiogram i bio je asthenozospermija, odradili smo i jedan AIH isto privat, neuspješno.
a sad bi htjeli ipak preko hzzo-a  pošto je prošlo 6 godina od kad se trudimo, pa mi je gin rekla da će nas slati u VV čim on tamo napravi nalaz, pa onda će ga vjerojatno ona pročitat pa vidjet što dalje...

----------


## malanina

Obavio mm danas spermio bez pregleda androloga. Poslat ce nam nam nalaz postom. Vjerujem da ako ce trebati pregled da ce to obavit kad krenemo tamo na mpo.

Poslano sa mog SM-G357FZ koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## malanina

Da li znate koliko dugo se čeka na prvi pregled za mpo kod njih? I da li meni vrijedi neke pretrage obavit kod moje gin, papa test, cv briseve ili trebaju biti obavljeni kod njih? Da ne idem duplo.

Poslano sa mog SM-G357FZ koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anci272

Jel netko zna jesu završili godišnji na VV? Jel doktorica Jukić počela sa radom?

----------


## sandy0606

Danas su startali

----------


## Anci272

Hvala Sandy! Zvala sam danas i naručila se za petak, 21 dan ciklusa za FET. 
Nadam se da će me primiti odmah u postupak. Trebala sam startati još u 4 mjesecu, ali se nikako nisam mogla riješiti Beta hemolitičkog streptokoka iz brisa. 
E sad, imam uputnicu za FET od tada i koliko sam čitala uputnice D1 vrijede godinu dana, ali jel netko zna provjereno koliko mogu biti stare uputnice za postupak?

----------


## 123beba

Pretpostavljam da si već saznala, no evo za svaki slučaj... D1 vrijedi godinu dana za sve što ideš k njima. Ja sam samo svaki put kad sam zvala rekla da imam kod njih D1 i nisu me nikad tražili nešto dodatno. Zadnji postupak je bio u 6. mjesecu, a uputnica je vrijedila do 23.06. tako da sam onda samo nakon transfera uzela posebnu uputnicu za vađenje bete.

----------


## Anci272

Hvala 123beba! Nije bilo problema, uputnica je vrijedila. 
Ali ne znam jesam te dobro skužila, zar jedna uputnica vrijedi za više postupaka ako su postupci unutar tih godinu dana od kada je izdana uputnica? Jer ja sam mislila da za svaki postupak moraš donijeti novu. Znam da je tako bilo prije 2 godine.

----------


## 123beba

Meni je moja soc. gin. posebno naglasila da mi ne može dati D1 idućih godinu dana jer ova pokriva sve..  i ja sam to spomenula i na VV.  Išla sam u 3 postupka s istom

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da se ona kao i svaka uputnica mora prvi puta iskoristiti u roku mjesec dana,i da onda vrijedi godinu dana

----------


## mirelaj

cure na koji broj se naručuje?

----------


## 123beba

01/ 2353 907

----------


## malanina

Dobili smo nalaz spermiograma, po onome što mogu isčitati nije dobar, na prvu nisam ništa kužila, na tri stane je. naručila sam ga andrologu na vv. u utorak idemo s nalazom na pregled.

----------


## mirelaj

Dobila sam tablete clomifene da pijem 2 tablete pet dana, jel to znaci dvije odjednom ili jedna ujutro i navece?

----------


## antony34

Mirelaj pijes ih jednu ujutro jednu navecer.

----------


## mirelaj

danas je bila velika gužva na VV iako je subota, jako puno transfera i 2 punkcije.

----------


## garava13

kad krećem u drugi krug postupka, dali me onda za prvi pregled naručuju isto 8-10 dana ciklusa?

----------


## mirelaj

> kad krećem u drugi krug postupka, dali me onda za prvi pregled naručuju isto 8-10 dana ciklusa?


mislim da će te naručiti 3 dan ciklusa

----------


## Neron

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na ovom forumu iako sam vec nekoliko puta citala ovu temu...
Danas mi je prvi dan menstruacije i moram zvati da se narucim za prvi pregled..jos nisam bila gore...zovem na broj 01/2353-907 izmedu 13-14 h ?

----------


## nonek

Curke

može pomoć...vraćamo se nakon skoro 2 godine na VV...sad ne znam više kakva je procedura...jel se javljam sestrama kada dođem ili na šalter ?
hvala

----------


## 123beba

Zoveš ih 1. dan ciklusa i onda će ti sestre sve reći. Inače javljaš se sestrama u sobi 411. Sretno!

----------


## nonek

hvala

evo zvala danas...sutra nema doktorice pa idem u srijedu....uglavnom opet se javlja sestrama...



Zoveš ih 1. dan ciklusa i onda će ti sestre sve reći. Inače javljaš se sestrama u sobi 411. Sretno![/QUOTE]

----------


## LIMAC

Bok cure!! Spremam se drugi tjedan u postupak! Jel radi dr.Jukic?

----------


## bubba

dr.Jukić je bila tamo prosli tjedan kad sam ja bila.

----------


## garava13

> Bok cure!! Spremam se drugi tjedan u postupak! Jel radi dr.Jukic?


Jučer je bila gore.

----------


## garava13

Vjerojatno se pitanje ponavlja, ali zanima me kako ide sa bolovanjem, kad je ciklus postupka. Od kojeg dana imam pravo na njega?

----------


## LIMAC

Ja obicno uzimam od punkcije do bete.

----------


## LIMAC

Hvala!!

----------


## garava13

kako ste sa danima kada ste se morali bosti!? ili kad ste morali gore biti po injekcije, štopericu.. Meni je prvi postupak bio kad smo imala kolektivni, ali sad ću raditi, i planiram da uzmem bolovanje odmah od 1.injekcije jer mi je jako nezgodno na poslu s tim. Imate neki savjet??

----------


## bubekica

Pratim ovu dragu temu i dalje pa evo naletih na pitanje... Pa da dam i odgovor o svom iskustvu.
Pikala sam se na poslu, zamolila sam kolegicu da stoji ispred moje sobe i pazi da nitko ne proba uci dok muckam i pikam. Pikala sam i u wc-u hotela dubrovnik (draga argente - hvala na muckanju) i u autu u gajevoj (isto muckala kolegica forumasica - tetadoktor). Meni nikad pikanje nije bilo problem, ali s muckanjem sam jako petljala i bilo mi je bitno da imam vremena i prostora i lakse je bilo ako sam navlacila u vecu spricu nego u onu koja dolazi origigi s lijekom. Naravno, ovisi gdje radis, ali mislim da je izvedivo bilogdje, pogotovo ako imas neku blisku kolegicu/kolegu koji su voljni asistirati.

----------


## Anci272

Garava13, ja sam se na poslu pikala u wc-u. Nisam nikome rekla da sam u postupku, a i nemam svoju sobu već radim u velikom uredu koji dijelim s 15-tak kolega (svatko ima svoj box) pa mi je to bilo jedino moguće. A po štopericu sam išla na VV i to u večernjim satima pa to nije bio problem.
I da, ovo pikanje na poslu mi je uvijek bilo jednostavnije u hladnije doba godine kad sam mogla u jakni ili vesti na wc, pa mi je bilo lakše sakriti inekcije.

----------


## garava13

Ja radim u školi i ograničena sam sa vremenom. U vrijeme kad se pikam ne mogu baš izaći sa nastave. Ne namjeravam nikom govoriti od kolega. Planirala sam da ujutro prije posla to pripremim sve i ponesem sa sobom već napunjenu iglu, pa se samo bocnem na brzinu. Mada mi je i to problem jer mi je zadnji put to muž radio, strah me, ali nekako ću se bocnuti zatvorenih očiju hehe  :Shock:

----------


## Lutza

Curke, pozz, na VV sam, prvi ivf postupak nije uspio. Punkcija je bila 9 jajnih stanica ali se niti jedna nije oplodila pa me zanima jel neka curka imala slicnu situaciju? Steta sto nisam dosla do transfera uopce. Ja sam ok,ali mm ima slabe plivace.

----------


## piki

Garava i ja radim u školi i jednom mi se poklopilo da se moram piknuti tamo. Zaključala sam se u wc i napravila to. Daš klincima nekog posla i odeš. Da ti je loše u želucu ili nešto slično uvijek može  biti paravan kod kolega.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Pozdrav! I ja sam u školi, pa bih samo pitala sto se tiče bolovanja...mislite li nakon transfera na bolovanje i koliko? Ili kako to mislite tj. jeste odradile?
Usput, sretan Dan učitelja (s malim odstupanjem od Dana

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav! I ja sam u školi, pa bih samo pitala sto se tiče bolovanja...mislite li nakon transfera na bolovanje i koliko? Ili kako to mislite tj. jeste odradile?
> Usput, sretan Dan učitelja (s malim odstupanjem od Dana


Ima nas profesora. Uzimala sam bolovanje u stimuliranima, od dana punkcije do bete jer sam uvijek burno reagirala na stimulaciju pa sam morala mirovati.

----------


## Lutza

Pozdrav curke, na Vuku sam prosla prvi ivf, nakon pounkcije 9 jajnih stanica niti jedna se nije oplodila, time smo fenomenski slucaj ocito. Tuga i kaos u glavi. Ima netko sa slicnim iskustvom? Vodi nas dr Podg...

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hvala, vidjet cu sto cu 
 :Kiss:

----------


## LIMAC

Cure pomozite! Kasni mi mjesecnica, trebala bi krenut u postupak. Ako dobim danas popodne...jel se mogu sutra samo pojaviti gore?! Radi li sutra dr.Jukic?

----------


## garava13

Da, meni je sestra rekla ako dobijem u petak bez narucivanja dolazim u subotu ili ako dobijem u subotu dodjem u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Ženica_85

Pozdrav cure, 

zna li neka od Vas na koji broj (mobitela) se može dobiti dr. Podgajski, imam dogovor s njim da mu se javim uskoro, ali tek sam sad shvatila da uopće nemam broj.  :Nope: 
Hvala

----------


## garava13

*zenica* pogledaj tu http://www.poliklinika-podgajski.hr/...id=9&topMenu=9

----------


## Tinaele

Cure trebam pomoc obavili smo sve pretrage i sad trebam kod ginica po uputnicu pa me zanima dali se moramo naruciti ili samo dodjemo s uputnicom

----------


## nov@

moze info sto sve od nalaza treba za FET?

----------


## Anyh

U subotu trebam donijet pristanak korisnika prava na MPO, ali na papiru nemam žig i potpis od doktorice. Da li su htjeli takav papir ovjerit? Ako budem morala u subotu ovjeravati može savjet koji je najbliži j. bilježnik. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## LIMAC

Jel mozda netko zna koliko treba proci vremena između stimuliranih postupaka?!

----------


## NinaDrv

> Jel mozda netko zna koliko treba proci vremena između stimuliranih postupaka?!


Meni su na VV rekli najmanje 6 mjeseci.

----------


## garava13

Limac mi smo nakon 4mj.

----------


## garava13

Tinaele uvijek se narucujes 1dc. Il ih nazovi pa tocno provjeti.

----------


## Tinaele

Hvala

----------


## garava13

Zanima me dali se može dan nakon punkcije saznati dali ima oplođenih js i kada je tranfer?

----------


## LIMAC

Nama su uvijek rekli na dan transfera!

----------


## garava13

Nakon koliko dana ti je bio transfer od punkcije?

----------


## Strašna

> Zanima me dali se može dan nakon punkcije saznati dali ima oplođenih js i kada je tranfer?


Ja sam uvijek zvala slijedeci dan nakon punkcije. Nikad nebi govorili brojcano koliko ih se oplodilo, ali kazu npr "ima oplodjenih".

----------


## Inesz

> Zanima me dali se može dan nakon punkcije saznati dali ima oplođenih js i kada je tranfer?


Može i mora.

http://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-me...nutoj-oplodnji

Pravo na obaviještenost

Članak 8.
Pacijent ima pravo na potpunu obaviještenost o: 
– svome zdravstvenom stanju, uključujući medicinsku procjenu rezultata i ishoda određenoga dijagnostičkog ili terapijskog postupka, 
– preporučenim pregledima i zahvatima te planiranim datumima za njihovo obavljanje, 
– mogućim prednostima i rizicima obavljanja ili neobavljanja preporučenih pregleda i zahvata, 
– svome pravu na odlučivanje o preporučenim pregledima ili zahvatima, 
– mogućim zamjenama za preporučene postupke, 
– tijeku postupaka prilikom pružanja zdravstvene zaštite, 
– daljnjem tijeku pružanja zdravstvene zaštite, 
– preporučenom načinu života, 
– pravima iz zdravstvenoga osiguranja i postupcima za ostvarivanje tih prava. 
Pacijent ima pravo dobiti obavijesti na način koji mu je razumljiv s obzirom na dob, obrazovanje i mentalne sposobnosti. 
Pacijenti s invaliditetom imaju pravo dobiti obavijesti u njima pristupačnom obliku.

Članak 9.
Obavijesti iz članka 8. stavka 1. ovoga Zakona na usmeni zahtjev pacijenta obvezan je dati zdravstveni radnik visoke stručne spreme koji pacijentu izravno pruža određeni oblik zdravstvene usluge.



https://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodnost/

----------


## garava13

Cure koje su imale pozitivnu betu, kakvi su vam bili simptomi nakon tranfera? Ja sam sva na iglama danas 3dpt

----------


## garava13

Jos nesto, dobila sam za 5dnt decapeptyl injekciju, nije mi jasno cemu ona sluzi zapravo.  U 1.postupku mi je nisu dali.

----------


## Buba38

Ja sam imala transver 26.10 i simptoma ne primjećujem baš ništa osim drugi dan onag lagana bol u desnom jajniku al to je valjda od punkcije

----------


## sanjka

Stetno cure!!

*Bubo* drago mi je da si konacno u postupku i drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Buba38

> Stetno cure!!
> 
> *Bubo* drago mi je da si konacno u postupku i drzim fige


Hvala sanjka... nadam se nadam al ne usudim se do bete ništa mislit zasad evo peti dan i još ništa

----------


## LIMAC

Bokic cure!! Jel mozda ima netko iskustva sa klomifenom?! Danas mi je 13dc i folikul je 16.5mm. Sutra stoperica i u subotu punkcija!! Međutim ja sam dobila danas ovulacijsku sluz...mislim da ce mi pobjeci jajna stanica... Ima li tko pozitivnih iskustva??

----------


## bubekica

*LIMAC* sluz je normalna i do nekoliko dana prije ovulacije, posljedica je rasta estradiola kako raste folikul. naravno, buduci je rijec o klomifenskom ciklusu bez supresije, uvijek postoji mogucnost da ce folikul puknuti prije punkcije, nasrecu, u tom slucaju ti se ne broji postupak.
ukoliko se to desi, probaj za iduci klomifenski traziti supresiju (cetrotide ili orgalutran).
mene su moji folikuli uvijek docekali, ali su bili "prazni". 
sretno!

----------


## sanjka

> *LIMAC* sluz je normalna i do nekoliko dana prije ovulacije, posljedica je rasta estradiola kako raste folikul. naravno, buduci je rijec o klomifenskom ciklusu bez supresije, uvijek postoji mogucnost da ce folikul puknuti prije punkcije, nasrecu, u tom slucaju ti se ne broji postupak.
> ukoliko se to desi, probaj za iduci klomifenski traziti supresiju (cetrotide ili orgalutran).
> mene su moji folikuli uvijek docekali, ali su bili "prazni". 
> sretno!


Bubekica a dal se smije u ovakvoj situaciji kad se vec pojavi plodna sluz imati odnos??
Posto je sutra tek stop pa stignu se malci skupit i obnoviti.
Pitam ovo i radi sebe jer me mozda ceka isto.
Ovo znam da plodna sluz zna po 2 do 3 dana biti prije same O.

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica a dal se smije u ovakvoj situaciji kad se vec pojavi plodna sluz imati odnos??
> Posto je sutra tek stop pa stignu se malci skupit i obnoviti.
> Pitam ovo i radi sebe jer me mozda ceka isto.
> Ovo znam da plodna sluz zna po 2 do 3 dana biti prije same O.


ukoliko vam od strane doktora nije predlozena duza apstinencija (nama je npr. morala biti min 4 dana), ne vidim zasto se ne biste malo podruzili  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> ukoliko vam od strane doktora nije predlozena duza apstinencija (nama je npr. morala biti min 4 dana), ne vidim zasto se ne biste malo podruzili


Pa tak sam si nekak i mislila al uvijek je dobro pitati i cuti iskustva drugih. Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Bokic cure!! Jel mozda ima netko iskustva sa klomifenom?! Danas mi je 13dc i folikul je 16.5mm. Sutra stoperica i u subotu punkcija!! Međutim ja sam dobila danas ovulacijsku sluz...mislim da ce mi pobjeci jajna stanica... Ima li tko pozitivnih iskustva??


Limac evo procitaj sto smo bubekica i ja napisale ; )

----------


## LIMAC

Bubekice puno hvala!! Malo si me utjesila! Vec mi je jednom puknuo folikul par sati prije punkcije... Ali nadam se da ovaj puta nece! I nisam znala da ako ne dođe do punkcije da se ne broji postupak!!!! To onda znaci da prosli put nisam iskoristila prirodni postupak!? To me veseli jer mi je ostao jossamo jedan stimulirani!!!

----------


## LIMAC

Nama treba 4 dana apstinencije...los spermiogram.

----------


## bubekica

ja mislim da je tako, osim ako se nesto nije promijenilo. provjeri s dr.

----------


## LIMAC

Hocu svakako!!! Puno ti hvala!!!

----------


## garava13

*buba* jel imas kakve simptome?

----------


## Buba38

> *buba* jel imas kakve simptome?


Danas je 8 dpt i ništa posebno malo sam napuhana jutros me malo bolilo u doljnjem dijelu leđa ono  više nekakva bol ko pred mengu i prestalo al glava me boli već drugi dan i isto lagana bol juče me malo zabolilo kad sam sjela na stolicu al kratka bol bila par sec al ja nikako nemogu prepisat nijednu bol da su simptomi neznam ni sama šta da mislim.... a kod tebe imali išta ??

----------


## garava13

Ja isto nista, trbuh mi je napuhan od stimulacije, malo me strcne ali nista strasno. Kad vadis betu?

----------


## Buba38

> Ja isto nista, trbuh mi je napuhan od stimulacije, malo me strcne ali nista strasno. Kad vadis betu?


meni je stomak počeo napuhavat se danas inače nije od stimulacije bio a za 6 dana vadim betu točnije 09.11

----------


## garava13

Ma ne trebaju nam simptomi.. samo pozitivna beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

Drage moje  vidim da ima dosta novih cura i nisam baš u toku ponekad malo škicnem jer nemam baš vremena ....šaljem Vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba da ne nabrajam pa ne preskočim nekoga   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## garava13

Meni danas poceli pristici po bradi.. strah me da nije pms  :Sad:

----------


## LIMAC

Meni je pobjegla jajna stanica....ocito mi nije suđeno u prirodnjacim... Sljedeci ciklus idemo sa zadnjim stimuliranim!

----------


## sanjka

> Meni je pobjegla jajna stanica....ocito mi nije suđeno u prirodnjacim... Sljedeci ciklus idemo sa zadnjim stimuliranim!


Limac zao mi je. Vidis kod tebe su dva puta napravili gresku i zbilja ih ne razumijem. Ovaj put su ti trebali ranije dati stop i valjda imaju nekakvu evidenciju i karton na koliko mm su u proslom dali stop.
Koliko se sjecam da su cure vec na 16 mm dobivale stop u prirodnom cikkusu.

----------


## sanjka

Stvarno nemam rijeci. Tko ti je vodio ovaj postupak??

----------


## LIMAC

> Stvarno nemam rijeci. Tko ti je vodio ovaj postupak??


Ma tuzna sam i jadna....dvoje dr mi je vodilo postupak...al sam totalno razocarana,vec drugi put isti scenarij.

----------


## garava13

Limac jel ti dok.Fenzl bila?

----------


## LIMAC

> Limac jel ti dok.Fenzl bila?


 prosla sam kroz ruke troje dr...samo da je bila punkcija dan ranije sve bi bilo bolje

----------


## Buba38

> prosla sam kroz ruke troje dr...samo da je bila punkcija dan ranije sve bi bilo bolje


Isto se i meni desilo na prvom IVF samo ja sam njih 5 imala i svak je imo svoje mišljenje pa sam poslije toga prominila dr

----------


## garava13

*limac* ma meni su isto ovaj put zaj.. na ultrazvuku mi je rekla da cu imati min 6js i mislila se oce li mi staviti punkciju u utorak i srijedu, cak me je 2 puta bila pregledavala da bude sigurna i rekla mi da dodjem u srijedu. Na kraju sam imala 3js od cega 1 prazna.. znaci da se preracunala i zaj... mi.  A taj utorak sam imala iscjedak sto je vje.od pucanja.

----------


## LIMAC

> *limac* ma meni su isto ovaj put zaj.. na ultrazvuku mi je rekla da cu imati min 6js i mislila se oce li mi staviti punkciju u utorak i srijedu, cak me je 2 puta bila pregledavala da bude sigurna i rekla mi da dodjem u srijedu. Na kraju sam imala 3js od cega 1 prazna.. znaci da se preracunala i zaj... mi.  A taj utorak sam imala iscjedak sto je vje.od pucanja.


Ja sam isto imala iscjedak, al sam mislila da ce izdrzat. Ja sam zadovoljna kad mi samo dr J vodi postupak. Sa gonalima super odreagiram, prosli puta puregon  i corak...lose jajne stanice...

----------


## Jolica30

Bok curke, evo imam pitanje:dobila sam od svog ginića uputnicu za ponoviti fsh, lh, prolaktin, testosteron ukupni i slobodni, tsh, ft4, atpo i atg a skužila sam da to sve mogu obaviti u vv, dali mogu? I pošto sam tek završila sa stimulacijom neznam kada će ova menga doći a trrebam se naručiti za 3dc dali da zovem onda 1dc pa kažem da trebam tad i tad doći ili kako?

----------


## LIMAC

Jel mozda netko zna dal mogu sa jednom D1 uputnicom u vise postupaka?! Ovaj mj bila u prirodnom(pobjegla jajna stanica) , a sad cu krenut u sljedeci postupak.

----------


## Katjuša

LIMAC D1 ti vrijedi godinu dana, nevezano za broj postupaka  :Wink:

----------


## LIMAC

> LIMAC D1 ti vrijedi godinu dana, nevezano za broj postupaka


Hvala!!

----------


## dana77

Drage moje eto mene nakon duzeg vremena,razocaranja  :Sad:  no, pitanje, moze li se na VV napraviti HSG, koliko se ceka i trebaju li kakvi nalazi prije pregleda? Moja bolnica mi se zgadila, ne zelim ih ni zvati ni vidjeti.

----------


## Shada

HSG se može raditi na Merkuru (dakle ista bolnica, ali drugi odjel, druga zgrada) - tako su meni rekli na VV kad sam išla na HSG. No, na kraju sam ga odradila u OB Zabok.

----------


## bubba

[QUOTE=dana77;2933121]Drage moje eto mene nakon duzeg vremena,razocaranja  :Sad:  no, pitanje, moze li se na VV napraviti HSG, koliko se ceka i trebaju li kakvi nalazi prije pregleda? Moja bolnica mi se zgadila, ne zelim ih ni zvati ni vidjeti.


HSG mozes napraviti na Kb Merkur,te dvije bolnice su spojene pa rade isti doktori ko i na VV,mozes se naruciti e-mailom preko centralnog narucivanja.Nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla

----------


## snelly85

Cure,trenutno sam cekalica bete,lijecim se u Vg ali ako ne uspije ovaj postupak mijenjala bi kliniku.
Jel moguce na Vv birat lijecnika ili te vode svi kako koji je gore u to vrijeme?
Koga bi vi preporucile s obzirom na dijagnoze?

----------


## miuta821

Bokic ja sam pauzirala pa mislim opet krenuti inace dr jukic je naj poznatija ali su dr ok svi .da vecinom svi te gledaju ovisi od srece i raspored.sretno

----------


## Anci272

Jel netko zna jel se radi sljedeći tjedan na VV? Morala bi vaditi betu a zaboravila sam pitati sestre.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pozz svima...želimo vam ugodne blagdane sa puuno strpljenja i borbe...moje malo VV čudo ima 6.5 mj ...borite se i dalje lavice...
Miuta...tebi poseban poljubac draga  :Kiss:

----------


## zozica

Poštovane, kako mogu doći u VV? Naime, suprug i ja već 3 i pol godine radimo na bebi i ništa  :Sad:  moja ginekologica mene samo šalje na vađenje hormona i ponekad mi daje duphaston no nama to ne pomaže. Pitala sam ju trebamo li krenuti nekud dalje i kaže da ne. Išla sam privatno kod ginekologa da pokažem nalaze i tamo su me uputila u VV no oni mi ne mogu dati uputnicu jer rade privatno. Što sad?  :Sad:  Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## sanjka

> Poštovane, kako mogu doći u VV? Naime, suprug i ja već 3 i pol godine radimo na bebi i ništa  moja ginekologica mene samo šalje na vađenje hormona i ponekad mi daje duphaston no nama to ne pomaže. Pitala sam ju trebamo li krenuti nekud dalje i kaže da ne. Išla sam privatno kod ginekologa da pokažem nalaze i tamo su me uputila u VV no oni mi ne mogu dati uputnicu jer rade privatno. Što sad?  Hvala na odgovoru!


Uhhh kako sam ja alegicna na te socijalne ginekologe.
Mora ti dati uputnicu za pregled pa mozes u koju zelis bolnicu.
Jedino ako ti bas zelis na VV.

Kad obavis pregled taj prvi onda ce ti na osnovu svega toga davati uputnice sto ovi iz bolnice napisu.

Za postupke ti je D1 uputnica i to vrijedi za godinu dana, znaci sve sto ti treba za postupak pokriva ta uputnica.

Odi kod nje i trazi uputnicu za prvi pregled i odi zajedno s muzem.
Nesmije te nakon toliko vremena odbijati i raditi sto se njoj sprdne.

Budi uporna i nemoj odustajati....nemoj da te to pokoleba.
Ona je duzna da te uputi dalje a to sto ona nista ne zna to je drugi par opanaka....eto tako da kazem kad je bezobrazna.

----------


## sanjka

I te nalaze i sve to od privatnika sto imas ponesi i pokazi i reci da su te uputili dalje na VV.
I da ti nemas da hodas po privatnicima al da si ZBOG NJE BILA PRISILJENA otici pa da vidim sto ce onda reci.

----------


## LIMAC

Cure jel mozda netko zna kad se vracaju sa gisnjeg u vv, kad pocnu raditi?!

----------


## Vaki

Zar je moguće da nitko ne zna? Ili su svi još poneseni blagdanskim raspoloženjem pa se nikome neda tipkati...

----------


## LIMAC

Ajde cure molim vas!!! Stvarno nitko nezna?? Stalno zovem na odjel I zuzeta je linija!!

----------


## Althea

Poceli su ovaj tjedan raditi...

----------


## maliandeo32

pozz, kakva je atmosfera na vv, jer zbog muževe retrogradne ejakulacije ako ne uspiju izolirati iz urina mora na punkciju,,,pa ako netko ima sličnu situaciju sa izoliranjem molim vas da nas savjetujete...
mm su slali kod dr. Hauptmana na kontrolu i on je po spermiogramu rekao da ih ima dovoljno i da nam izoliraju, a ako ne bude išlo onda punkcija-biopsija....
molim vas iskustva sa doktorima i sa andrologom.....
hvala

----------


## sandy0606

Maliandjeo mm ima azzospermiju. A eto me u 30tj trudnoce zahvaljujuci timu s vv, dr perosu (androlog, vv, radio punkciju mm) i dr jurenecu (urolog, merkur, radio biopsiju mm). Ugl mi smo prezadovoljni kako je sve proslo iako smo se namucili da bi dosli tu gdje jesmo. I mm je bio kod dr hauptmana i bio mu je super al ja nisam htjela mijenjati svoju gin s vv dr pavan jukic pa je na biopsiju isao na merkur.

----------


## maliandeo32

sandy0606
da li je muž koristio sto od preparata za poboljsanje spermiograma?i tvoja preporuka je dr. Jukić? nisam upoznata sa njima i tko radi pa sam možda i dosadna?koliko se čeka na lijekove?

----------


## sandy0606

Je. Davno davno. Nista mu nije pomoglo. Mi smo u ovoj prici od 2012. Uspjelo nam iz fet-a, 2. stimulirani postupak. Kad smo kretali 2012. bila sam pacijentica dr. P-J. I tada je bio nesto drugaciji protokol npr uvijek mi je na fm bila ona osim vikendom kad bi bio dr. Alebic. Sada nema tko me nije gledao i ona i df fenzl i  dr planinic rados i dr podgajski. I svi su mi bili ok.

----------


## sandy0606

I nema cekanja lijekova. Kad imas sve nalaze ides odmah u postupak.

----------


## etkica

cure drage trebam malu pomoć.,idem na prvi pregled i konzultacije na vv,e sad me zanima dal s uputnicom idem odmah gore ili se moram prijavit dole na šalter?? unaprijed hvala!

----------


## Tasha1981

Etkica, gore se javljaš kod sestara...

----------


## etkica

hvala ti Tasha1981 . :Smile:  :Smile: http://forum.roda.hr/images/smilies/smile.gif

----------


## zozica

Poštovane,

Javila sam se prije nekih mjesec i pol zbog problema kojeg sam imala, ginekologica mi nije željela dati uputnicu za VV. Dobila sam ovdje koristan savjet da odem kod nje i zatražim uputnicu što sam i učinila, ali me ona pretekla i sama je odmah na početku pregleda rekla da mi dalje daje uputnicu za VV. Sad molim pomoć za dalje, pročitala sam na forumu da se za prvi pregled moram naručiti,što sam i učinila, no moram čekati 1.dc. da se naručim, rekli su mi neka telefonskim nazovem. Nego, znate li kako idu te narudžbe, koji dan naručuju za prvi pregled? Pitam zbog posla, na telefon nisu ništa željeli govoriti,osim da nazovem prvi dan. I mora li suprug sa mnom? Trenutno je u Njemačkoj, nisam sigurna da si može isplanirati dolazak doma baš za taj dan. I što se tiče nalaza, mi nemamo spermiogram ni nikakve njegove nalaze jer je gin. govorila da je u meni problem i da ne trebamo njega gnjaviti. Tako da imam samo svoje nalaze, i to ne baš previše :/ Zahvaljujem vam na pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Zozica, najcesce narucuju 8dc, osim ako pada u nedjelju jer tad ne rade. Isti dan moze i suprug napraviti spermiogram na uputnicu opce prakse, a moze i naknadno, to se dogovori sa sestrama na telefon, reci da niste nikad radili sgram. Sretno!

----------


## maliandeo32

pozz
imam jedno pitanje za one koje imaju višak kila i kreću u postupak?
kakvi su dr. u vezi tog pitanja prije nego se krene u postupak?
hvala

----------


## Althea

Maliandeo32, preporuka je da se smrsavi jer je to i za sam postupak najbolje ali ja sam vidjela da i cure sa poprilicnim viskom kila idu u postupak i on im je bio uspjesan...tak da nema pravila, ovisi kod kojega si doktora....

----------


## mirelaj

Jucer nakon transfera pojavila mi se navecer neka crveno smedja sluzava tockica , menstruacija sigurno nije jer mi je prerano za to, jel je moguce da je moja mrvica otpala?

----------


## Inesz

mirelaj na što misliš kad kažeš "mrvica otpala"?
embrij ne može "ispasti" iz maternice.

bila si na transferu pri kojem se elastični plastični kateter unosi u maternicu, i radi toga je najvjerojatnije taj sluzavo-crveni trag.

----------


## mirelaj

Inesz, hvala na informaciji, smirila si me i dala tračak nade s obzirom da ovoga puta nemam nikakvih simptoma

----------


## LIMAC

> Inesz, hvala na informaciji, smirila si me i dala tračak nade s obzirom da ovoga puta nemam nikakvih simptoma


Ja u svojem 6.icsi nisam imala nikakvih simptoma, nakon transfera sam mogla I plesat!! Puno sam setala I na kraju beta 1460, simptomi nista!  Zato opusti se I uzivaj, radi nesto sto te veseli, ne trazi simptome!

----------


## maliandeo32

Sretno valentinovo svima i nadam se lijepim vijestima!!!

Pitanje?
Spermiogram se naručuje ili ne?
Na koji broj telefona mogu nazvati i u koje vrijeme?
Izoliranje iz urina pije li se što prije? I koliko dugo se čeka za nalaz?
Na početku foruma imaju informacije ali neznam da li su ti brojevi još u funkciji?

Hvala svima

----------


## tiara85

Pozz. Zanima me kolko vrijede nalazi hormona?Bili prosle godine u 5mj u postupku,nazalos neuspjelom,odlucili krenuti opet,papu i briseve napravila prosli tjedan sad samo cekam 1dc za narucivanje,samo zaboravila koja uputnica treba za prvi pregled A1 il A2?

----------


## Althea

Mislim da je A2

----------


## tiara85

Zvala danas na vv i zaboravila pitat,a moja gin mi dala A1

----------


## mirelaj

U koliko sati treba doci za vadjenje bete i da li znate kad su otprilike nalazi gotovi?

----------


## tiara85

Evo mene opet,od prvog postupka proslo 10 mj,krecemo ponovo,zvala na vv sestra mi rekla da zovem 1 dc i dođem 3dc da mi netrebaju novi nalazi,nalaz hormona star manje od godinu,al ja svejedno prije napravila nove briseve i papu,jer mi nalaz od pape star vise od godine,e sad sta to znaci da smo odma u postupku,ljekovi itd il se ide samo na pregled pa onda sljedeci mj u postupak?i sa kojom uputnicom doc ponovo????

----------


## Anci272

Tiara85, ako budeš imala sve potrebne nalaze uci ces odmah u postupak. Eventualno ako tvoj doktor bude mislio da ti fali nešto od nalaza ili ako budeš imala cistu, možda te prebaci na sljedeći ciklus. Svakako si ponesi D1 uputnicu za postupak. Ja sam prije uvijek znala nositi 2 uputnice, za pregled i za postupak, pa ako me ne bi primili u postupak taj mjesec ostavljala bi im uputnicu za pregled, ali zadnji put mi nije trebalo. Na pregledu 3 dan ciklusa mi je doktorica našla cistu pa me je prebacila na sljedeći mjesec i sestra mi je rekla da uputnica D1 za postupak vrijedi i za taj pregled. Ostavila ju je kod sebe i rekla da sljedeći put kad dodjem na postupak ne moram nositi uputnicu.

----------


## tiara85

Hvala Anci272,ma kad zaboravim pola toga pitat kad zovem sestru jednostavno se zbunim sva,a neugodno mi je zvat 3 puta isti dan,hvala puno!!!

----------


## mirelaj

Cure jel treba neka papirologija ako transfer nije uspio, odnosno idemo na drugi pokusaj

----------


## Pipe

Bok cure, i mene zanima u koliko sati se moze na VV doci vaditi beta,pretpostavljam u 7. I koliko se cekaju nalazi,da li se onda ostane tamo odmah da dr. Vidi ili kako to ide. Rade li kakav pregled ? Thnx

----------


## bubekica

> Bok cure, i mene zanima u koliko sati se moze na VV doci vaditi beta,pretpostavljam u 7. I koliko se cekaju nalazi,da li se onda ostane tamo odmah da dr. Vidi ili kako to ide. Rade li kakav pregled ? Thnx


Za vadjenje bete dodji oko 8 i javi se sestrama kod dr. One ce uzeti uputnicu i onda cekas ispred sobe 403 na vadjenje. Kad se dr vrati iz sale zove one koji su vadili betu da im procita nalaz. Ukoliko je pozitivna, sto ti od srca zelim, ponavljas za 2 dana, a 10 dana od druge bete rade uzv.
Tako je bar bilo prije 2 godine kad sam ja zadnji put bila. Drzim fige!

----------


## Pipe

Hvala ti bubekica  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

Sve je kako ti je bubekica rekla, jedino ti više ne treba posebna uputnica za betu. Meni je zadnja 2 puta sve to išlo pod uputnicu d1 za postupak.
Sretno!

----------


## maraa

mirelaj,,ukoliko ti nalazi nisu stariji od godinu dana ne treba nikakva dodatna papirologija osim ovjere od javnog bilježnika. I sama sam upravo u pripremama za novi FET no ja sam morala ponoviti papa test jer je bio stariji od god dana , dakle ništa osim nove ovjere javnog bilježnika ne treba.

----------


## miuta821

Bokic curke!jel ima velike guzve gore u utorak krenem ponovo nakon 1 godinu pauze.

----------


## miuta821

Ipak u srijedu idem jer nema dr jukic

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zulta

Pozdrav svima, mi tek krećemo s mpo i nismo sigurni koju bolnicu odabrati. Kakvi su doktori u VV i da li netko zna tko je biolog tamo?

----------


## Pipe

> Ipak u srijedu idem jer nema dr jukic
> 
> Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk


Jutros je bila jako velika guzva, jako puno cura za transfer i punkciju. Ovisi ti o danu, ali posto sam tamo dosta cesto zadnjih mjesec dana, pripremi se na cekanje 3-4 sata.

----------


## maraa

Cure, da li je ikome od vas tko je išao na FET na vv transfer obavljen po ovulaciji, dakle bez estrofema? Naime imala sam FET uz estrofem, nije uspio, sada sam htjela pokušati po mojoj ovulaciji no prijedlog nije bio odobren od strane doktora,,vidim da u drugim bolnicama rade FET u prirodnom ciklusu pa me zanima da li je ikome ikada obavljen takav trasfer ili uvijek uz estrofem?

----------


## miuta821

Hvala pipe.rekla mi je sestra da idem oko 10-11 pa nadam se da cu stici na poso.

----------


## miuta821

> Cure, da li je ikome od vas tko je išao na FET na vv transfer obavljen po ovulaciji, dakle bez estrofema? Naime imala sam FET uz estrofem, nije uspio, sada sam htjela pokušati po mojoj ovulaciji no prijedlog nije bio odobren od strane doktora,,vidim da u drugim bolnicama rade FET u prirodnom ciklusu pa me zanima da li je ikome ikada obavljen takav trasfer ili uvijek uz estrofem?



Da ja isto tako prosla 2 fet.isto sa estrofem i dekapeotyl

----------


## maraa

I ja sam trenutno u pripremama za drugi  FET, jedina je razlika što sam uz estrofem dobila i decapeptyl i decortin..Ako ni sad ne uspije  :Sad:  ponovno ću pokušati inzistirati na prirodnom fet-u, iako sumnjam da će odobriti jer nisam još čula ni pročitala da su tako ikome na vv radili, ne znam zbog čega ne žele,,ne kažem da bi uspjelo no voljela bih pokušati ukoliko mi dva stimulirana transfera ne uspiju,,inače nemam problem s ovulacijom pa smatram da tad ni fet uz ovulaciju ne bi trebao biti problem...

----------


## miuta821

Guzva je prava cure.cekam na red.!!!

----------


## maraa

Znači da se pripremin na čekanje, mi sutra idemo. I što su ti rekli, koja doktorica je bila

----------


## miuta821

> Znači da se pripremin na čekanje, mi sutra idemo. I što su ti rekli, koja doktorica je bila



Ja idem kod jukic.dok ponovim hormone iduc mj i spermiogram tek u 5 idem u stimulirani

----------


## miuta821

I kak je jučer prošlo dan gore maraa? 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Hej, što se tiče guzve super je prošlo, čekali smo nekih pola sata, no što se tiče stanja s endometrijem-nisam zadovoljna...Jučer mi je bio 9-i dc a endić ni šest mm..u prošlom FET-u mi na deseti dc bio već devet mm...kaže mi doktorica da ne brinem da je lijep trolinijski i da će se zdebljat do transfera, uglavnom sutra opet na ultrazvuk valjda će mi sutra reci kad bi mogao transfer...Nikako ja ne mogu prežaliti što ne rade fet po ovulaciji..i endometrij mi je deblji u prirodnom ciklusu, a sad uz tri estrofema na dan jadnih šest,,no opet prošli fet je bio deblji no nije uspjelo... Vidjet ćemo sutra kakvo je stanje s debljanjem...

----------


## miuta821

Sretno

----------


## maraa

Hvala miuta821, a kako bude... Više sam spremna na sve, što bi bilo jednostavno kad može biti komplicirano... :Embarassed:

----------


## miuta821

maraa. Kakva je stanje? 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Endometrij nije bio baš nešto super, jedva 7mm , no kaže mi Jukićka da će bit taman do transfera, ne znam kako zna kad me više do transfera neće gledati no dobro...,Uglavnom u petak je transfer a ja eto molim Boga da se do petka zdeblja bar 2-3mm...

----------


## miuta821

Ma bude ok nemoj se brinuti probaj ananas jesti ja sam cula da je dobar. I da pomaze 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Hvala, ma valjda bude dobar do petka :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

maraa??? 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Vraćene dvije blastice, i endometrij se udebljao...a sad odbrojavanje....

----------


## miuta821

Sretno i sad bez stresa! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Pozz!!
Koliko vrijedi nalaz hormona?

----------


## miuta821

> Pozz!!
> Koliko vrijedi nalaz hormona?


Ako si na vv moras imati njihove nalaze. Ovisi od postupaka ja sam na folikulometriju za stimulirani vadila cesto a za fet nisam 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Da na vv sam,imam njihov nalaz godinu dana star od stimuliranog postupka u 4 mj prosle god,papu i briseve napravila nove,pa neznam dal cu morat ponavljat i hormone,mada mi sestra rekla kad sam zvala da netrebam nikakve nove nalaze

----------


## miuta821

Ako ides na fet mislim d ne treba.ali ako ides u novi postupak vijerovatno budes morala bude rekla dr kad ides.ja moram na 3dan vaditi

----------


## tiara85

Idem ponovo u postupak,kad sam zvala sestra mi rakla da nazovem 1dc i dolazim 3dc,zbunilo me kad mi je rekla da netrebam nove nalaze a rekla sam da je proslo godinu dana od zadnjeg postupka,a nije ni spominjala uputnice sad neznam dal da uzmem d1 il a2 posto dolazim 3dc

----------


## nonek

Uzmi D1 uputnicu kod ginića...ako doktorica bude smatrala da trebaš ponavljat hormone s tom uputnicom je sve pokriveno...iako koliko znam iz iskustva hormoni nisu nešto što se pod obavezno kontroliraju za svaki postupak...bitno je da imaš važeće nalaze papa i briseve i da ti markeri vrijede




> Idem ponovo u postupak,kad sam zvala sestra mi rakla da nazovem 1dc i dolazim 3dc,zbunilo me kad mi je rekla da netrebam nove nalaze a rekla sam da je proslo godinu dana od zadnjeg postupka,a nije ni spominjala uputnice sad neznam dal da uzmem d1 il a2 posto dolazim 3dc

----------


## tiara85

> Uzmi D1 uputnicu kod ginića...ako doktorica bude smatrala da trebaš ponavljat hormone s tom uputnicom je sve pokriveno...iako koliko znam iz iskustva hormoni nisu nešto što se pod obavezno kontroliraju za svaki postupak...bitno je da imaš važeće nalaze papa i briseve i da ti markeri vrijede


Ok,hvala na pomoci

----------


## miuta821

maraa nista ne javis

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

Ja danas vadila hormone sad moram kod infektokoga da mi piše da smijem na mpo jer hbs sam reaktivni. Nadam se zbog toga sto sam preboljela hepatitis. I da mogu ici iduc mj 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tajcigb

Cure zna li tko da li rade na Veliki petak?

----------


## jelena30

pozz
zanima me da li VV radi normalno sljedeći tjedan. Sutra mi j 3 DM pa bi trebala krenuti u postupak

----------


## Vaki

Sutra ujutro sam gore pa vam javim...

----------


## jelena30

Bila sam danas gore i rade normalno. Bila je gužva

----------


## žužy

> Sutra ujutro sam gore pa vam javim...


Jel vi to u FET? :Bouncing:

----------


## Vaki

Tako je Žužy, FET. Idealno je vrijeme za još jedno malo zlato... ☺

----------


## Vaki

Rade normalno, ali nema dr. Jukić, ona koristi slobodne dane...

----------


## Marijaxy

Cure, može pitanje? Prije sam pročitala, a sad ne mogu naći, da je na VV redovan protokol da se pije aspirin 100 u postupku. Jel to točno i od kojeg dana? Čula sam da u Češkoj piju Aspirin 100 u FEt-u od 1.dc, a zanima me da li je to tako i u stimuliranom postupku. Malo me to brine da li ću kod punkcije jako krvariti, ako ga počnem tako rano piti. Ja idem privatno i kad sam pitala dr. u FET, da li da pijem rekao da može, da neće odmoći. Hvala.

----------


## miuta821

Ja u stimulirani nisam pila a andol samo za fet 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ja ga nisam nikad pila...

----------


## miuta821

Sretan Uskrs! Da nam zelije se ispune! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 123beba

> Cure, može pitanje? Prije sam pročitala, a sad ne mogu naći, da je na VV redovan protokol da se pije aspirin 100 u postupku. Jel to točno i od kojeg dana? Čula sam da u Češkoj piju Aspirin 100 u FEt-u od 1.dc, a zanima me da li je to tako i u stimuliranom postupku. Malo me to brine da li ću kod punkcije jako krvariti, ako ga počnem tako rano piti. Ja idem privatno i kad sam pitala dr. u FET, da li da pijem rekao da može, da neće odmoći. Hvala.


Ne znam jel pitanje još uvijek aktualno, no ja sam u zadnja 2 postupka (i prirodnjak i stimulirani) dobila aspirin 100 nakon transfera. Nekako mi se čini da im je to postao standardni protokol...

----------


## miuta821

Cure da li bude koja od vas na vv? U petak

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Prunus <3

Pozdrav svima na forumu. Krećemo i mi u našu borbu, puni optimizma kad već prirodno neide nikako. 
Prvi pregled obavljen, upućena sam na vađenje hormona, moj muž obavio spermiogram koji je blago rečeno užasan, teška asthenozoospermia. Ovo je ponovljen nalaz, radio je spermiogram prošle godine u kolovozu, nismo htjeli žuriti, probali smo poboljšati nalaz promjenom stila života i vitaminima. Međutim, uz potpunu promjenu prehrane i sve vitamine, nalaz još gori nego je bio. Ništa, pomirili se sa svime i potražili pomoć. Rekli su nam da inseminacija nema smisla, odmah na IVF. 
Ono što me brine je vrijeme potrebno za prikupljanje nalaza. Muž je već bio i kod urologa, imamo nalaz, ali ne u VV. Sad je upućen kod dr. Peroša  na obradu. Na šalteru mi rekli da je prvi slobodan termin u 9. mjesecu, što mi je stvarno prepredugo. Za našu priču, odnosno da  bi krenuli s MPO nisu htjeli ni čuti. Kasnije nisam vidjela doktora da pitam ako imamo kakvu prednost ili su svi naručeni kod dr. Peroša s MPO? Ima tko kakvo iskustvo? Preostaje li nam što drugo ili 4 mjeseca moramo čekati na pregled?

----------


## miuta821

Ja krenula stimulirani! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Dobro jutro drage hrabre zenskice

----------


## Megan88

Ja sam vadila sve hormone osim AMH prije cca 2mj na vv, ali u sklopu endokr.obrade . E sad, nisu mi dali nalaz nego samo na povijesti bolesti napisao mi je vrijednosti mojih hormona. Dal bi to proslo, ili mislite da moram bas donijet nalaz, ili cak ponovit hormone jer nemam taj amh?

----------


## Megan88

Koliko sam skuzila, nekad rade inseminacije sa asthenozoo, a nekad odmah idu na ivf. Jel ima netko iskustva sa konkretno tim?

----------


## Megan88

Jos sam nevidljiva. Mozda nes krivo radim pa na kraju ispadne da sama sa sobom tipkam

----------


## miuta821

Dobro došla megan88

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

Da li si bila na dogovor? 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

Dok ides na dogovor dr ti da upute imas papa i briseve i markere? Hormone ces vaditi dok ides na pregled. 3dn

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Hvala na dobrodoslici. Fali mi jedan post sa velikim uvodom , izgubio se valjda u svim koje sam napisala haha.
Cekam 1dc da nazovem i onda idem prvi put. Papa i briseve imam. Hormone 3dc imam, isto sa vv (osim onog amh-a) , ali nemam isprintan nalaz nego ispisano sve na povijesti bolesti od strane endokrinologa sa vv (isla sam ih sve vaditi zbog stitnjace prije 2mj).
Sto se dogadja na prvom dolasku? Sami konzultacije ili  i uzv?

----------


## miuta821

Na prvi dolazak bude vise dogovor bude ti pregledali sve od papire sto  imas ne brini hormoni ces vaditi dok ides koliko god bude potrebno.spermiogram isto.mora bit na vv.ja svaki put kad sam krenula novi postupak prvo dogovor pa za mj nalaze sve onda tek 3mj ako sve od papire uredu tek onda krene. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Super, nesto vec imam, a nesto cu onda po njihovim uputama izvadit pa im donjet. Sretno i tebi, vidjela sam da si napisala da si krenula sa stimuliranim-iako nisan potpuno sigurna da znam tocno sto to znaci, al svu srecu ti zelim

----------


## miuta821

Hvala sutra idem na folikulometriju. Čujemo se 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Drzim fige da budu lijepi folikuli i da ubrzo ide onaj iduci korak. Javi kak je proslo. Sve me to pretpostavljam ceka pa zelim bit u sve upucena, a i veselit se sa svima vama koje se trudite za svoje smotuljke

----------


## miuta821

U ponedjeljak na punkciju. Ima dosta js.sad cemo vidjeti u ponedjeljak. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

To je dobra vijest, super!! Jesi ikad bila na punkciji? Iz potpisa pretpostavljam da jesi, jel ti bilo jako bolno?

----------


## miuta821

Da prije sam imala 11js

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LIMAC

> Pozdrav svima na forumu. Krećemo i mi u našu borbu, puni optimizma kad već prirodno neide nikako. 
> Prvi pregled obavljen, upućena sam na vađenje hormona, moj muž obavio spermiogram koji je blago rečeno užasan, teška asthenozoospermia. Ovo je ponovljen nalaz, radio je spermiogram prošle godine u kolovozu, nismo htjeli žuriti, probali smo poboljšati nalaz promjenom stila života i vitaminima. Međutim, uz potpunu promjenu prehrane i sve vitamine, nalaz još gori nego je bio. Ništa, pomirili se sa svime i potražili pomoć. Rekli su nam da inseminacija nema smisla, odmah na IVF. 
> Ono što me brine je vrijeme potrebno za prikupljanje nalaza. Muž je već bio i kod urologa, imamo nalaz, ali ne u VV. Sad je upućen kod dr. Peroša  na obradu. Na šalteru mi rekli da je prvi slobodan termin u 9. mjesecu, što mi je stvarno prepredugo. Za našu priču, odnosno da  bi krenuli s MPO nisu htjeli ni čuti. Kasnije nisam vidjela doktora da pitam ako imamo kakvu prednost ili su svi naručeni kod dr. Peroša s MPO? Ima tko kakvo iskustvo? Preostaje li nam što drugo ili 4 mjeseca moramo čekati na pregled?


Mi smo izgubili skoro godinu dana kod dr.Perosa. Priznao nam neke nalaze koje smo radili u vz, al je trazio puno pretraga(kariogram,mikrodelecije koromosoma y....te nalaze smo jako dugo cekali). Kad dođete prvi put do njega nek vam da popis svih pretraga.... Mi smo dobili dobili uvjek neku novu pretragu kad bi dosli do njega, pa onda cekas par tjedana otpusno pismo di ti pise sto trebas napraviti...koma!!!
Tako je bilo prije 5g, nadam se da je sad bolja situacija. Sretno, i budite uporni!

----------


## miuta821

14js. Sad cemo vidjeti ako bude et jer mogu bit hiper. U srijedu kontrola. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Miuta, 
Kako je proslo? Ja iduci tjedan idem na prvi pregled

----------


## miuta821

> Miuta, 
> Kako je proslo? Ja iduci tjedan idem na prvi pregled


U subotu idem na et. Imala sam 14js sad nisu nam rekli koliko se oplodili
Samo da ima dosta i cemo znati u subotu sve. Sretno onda na pregled i sta prije da krenes u postupak. Dr Fenzl bila na punkcije jako sam zadovoljna inače dr. JUKIC vodila postupak 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Miuta,
Subota je za cas, drzim fige. I hvala, javim kako je prosao prvi pregled

----------


## Vaki

Meni su odgodili ET kad sam imala toliko jajnih stanica, isto VV. Znač da ti to dobro podnosiš... Super!
Ja sam na čekanju za FET, zub mi odgodio postupak... Curke, sretno!

----------


## miuta821

> Meni su odgodili ET kad sam imala toliko jajnih stanica, isto VV. Znač da ti to dobro podnosiš... Super!
> Ja sam na čekanju za FET, zub mi odgodio postupak... Curke, sretno!


A bas mi je zao. Ja sutra idem sretno i tebi! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

Evo mene cure et obavljenjos imam jednu blasticu i jednu morulu za zamrzavanje.od toliko je samo to ali nadam se da ce tp bit dobidno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Nadam se da će ti ove zamrznute biti za drugo dijete...  :Wink:

----------


## miuta821

> Nadam se da će ti ove zamrznute biti za drugo dijete...


Pozlati se tvoje reci. Hvala nadam se i ja isto tako. Sretno draga i tebi i svima danas sam cure zabavila ja sama et a3curke punkcije. Dr Podgajski bilo s nama 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Povodom Dana otvorenih vrata udruga koji se ove godine obilježava od 25. do 27. svibnja, udruga Roda na sve bolničke odjele humane reprodukcije u Hrvatskoj dostavlja Rodine brošure "Neplodnost" koje su namijenjene edukaciji i informiranju pacijentica i pacijenata.

*Danas,  prvi na redu za brošuru Vuk Vrhovec.
Ima li danas koja cura između 11:00 i 12:00 gore da se malo podružimo?

*
http://www.roda.hr/udruga/events/rad...ruga-2017.html

----------


## tajcigb

Cure, moze li mi tko od vas odg na par pitanja u vezi FET?
Imam bebicu staru 9mj i sada bismo po bracu/seku, ali mi jos cicamo naveliko...
Pa me zanima da li je izvedivo nastaviti s dojenjem i ici u FET? Mengu imam redovito vec 6mj...

----------


## miuta821

Bokic neznam puno od toga bolje zovi gore pa pitaj.znam samo da da vv protokol je sa estrofem i ovisi nekad i dekapeptyl. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Tajcigb- ja sam imala isto pitanje, samo što moj sisavac ima 2 god i 3 mjeseca. No, zbog estrofema morate prestati s dojenjem. Meni je doktorica rekla da ti hormoni mogi naštetiti djetetu pa je važno da ne doji. Eto, mi smo uzeli pauzu i probali smanjiti dojenje. Bili smo na dobrom putu, ali me počeo zezati jedan zub pa sam opet odgodila FET, a mali se vratio cicanju. Eto, još smo na čekanju...

----------


## Prunus <3

Krecemo sljedeći mjesec u postupak ako moji nalazi hormona budu ok. 
Dr. mi rekla da ću kod sestre dobiti papir pristanka na MPO koji treba ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnia. Tek kod kuće sam vidjela da nisam dobila papir. Jel to neki univerzalni pa ga mogu nabaviti ili? Ima koja od vas kopiju ili da zovem u VV d mi pošalju mailom? Ne znam kako taj papir izgleda, daj ima kakav pecat od strane bolnice.

----------


## tajcigb

Sljedeći put kada dođete cete dobiti taj papir, ako se ne sjete sami, tražite...
Ako se ne varam do punkcije ga trebate donijeti ovjerenog

----------


## miuta821

Kod mene nista ni ovaj put! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Žao mi je miuta, kod mene je bio spontani u 6tt...Ne znam što mi je bilo gore, one četiri nule nego spontani i kiretaža...

----------


## miuta821

> Žao mi je miuta, kod mene je bio spontani u 6tt...Ne znam što mi je bilo gore, one četiri nule nego spontani i kiretaža...


A joi zao mi je draga. da pitam se zašto? Mora tako biti ali tak mora. Ja mislim iduc mj ici po zamrznuti. Svaki je sam ali mislim 2embri pa sta bude. Ali nemam velike nade jer sam vec imala fet 2blast.pa nist nemam rijec. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

i ja imam još jedan za vratiti,, do sad sam mislila samo da mi ugledati plus na testu, ugledala i to, beta pozitivna meni šok i nevjerica jer ipak peti postupak već ja navikla na nule ha ha, prvi ultrazvuk u petak sve ok u nedjelju prokrvarila  :Sad: 
tako da ako kojom srećom se opet uhvati i trudnoće ću se bojati,,ma koma baš

----------


## Vaki

Baš mi je žao cure! Samo nemojte posustati... Glavu gore i idemo dalje. Šaljem puse

----------


## miuta821

> Baš mi je žao cure! Samo nemojte posustati... Glavu gore i idemo dalje. Šaljem puse


Kad ides na fet? Ja mislim iduci mj rekla sestra da do 14.07aki je 3dnc jos primaju prije godisnj. Sretno cure. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ako uspijem do 14.7. upasti onda ću i ja u 7. mjesecu. Malo mi se iskompliciralo. Prvo sam imala problema sa sedmicom, taman me počela boljeti kad sam trebala krenuti s tabletama. Onda je mali dobio upalu zubnog mesa pa se vratio dojenju jer nista drugo nije mogao jesti. Sad mu je bolje pa ga opet odvikavam od cice... Nadam se da će se sve nekako posložiti i da ćemo se družiti idući mjesec.

----------


## Megan88

Kada odlaze na godisnji? Cijeli 8.mj?

----------


## miuta821

> Kada odlaze na godisnji? Cijeli 8.mj?


Jesi bila gore nisi javila nist. Do 14.07.primaju a neznam tocno kad idu na godišnjem 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ima novosti? Vlada neko zatišje... Mi ćemo ipak na jesen po drugu bebicu.

----------


## maraa

Ja čekam mengu ovaj vikend bi trebala doći pa idem na FET, bit će mi to sesti transfer- za prvu bebicu, i već me sad panika hvata...

----------


## Vaki

Maraa - meni je isto tako bilo, samo sam na to mislila po čitave dane. Javi kako je prošlo. Sretno!

----------


## miuta821

Ja isto cekam m da idem na fet možda se budemo druzile 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

U utorak idem gore jel ide jos neko? 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Ja jos nisam procurila nesto mrljavi smedje ali mislim da putuje tako da cu ja vjerojatno u srijedu...

----------


## maraa

miuta821 jesi ti zvala gore? Treci dan ides na ultrazvuk to je sutra jel? Ja jutros procurila evo zovem ih ali stalno me izbacuje tj.linija zauzeta...

----------


## miuta821

> miuta821 jesi ti zvala gore? Treci dan ides na ultrazvuk to je sutra jel? Ja jutros procurila evo zovem ih ali stalno me izbacuje tj.linija zauzeta...


Također ne mogu dobiti oticu sutra pa cu vidjeti sta bude 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Evo ja ih dobila maloprije...pokusaj sad...ja idem u srijedu.

----------


## miuta821

> Evo ja ih dobila maloprije...pokusaj sad...ja idem u srijedu.


Dobila i ja sutra idem sretno

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Hvala sretno i tebi,,koliko još imaš smrzlića, ja još tog jednog....

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala sretno i tebi,,koliko još imaš smrzlića, ja još tog jednog....


Iduci utorak na kontrolu imam dva jednu morulu i jednu blasticu 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Cure, dal znate kada i do kada je godisnji odmor na VV?

----------


## miuta821

> Cure, dal znate kada i do kada je godisnji odmor na VV?


Do 14.07.primaju da je 3dan m. A mislim da u9mj na pocetak budu primali. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Da, jos ovaj tjedan primaju a na go. su do 21.08.

----------


## Megan88

Hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

U pon idem na fet

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## geceta

pozdrav, cure!
nakon poduzeg odsutstva, najesen opet u ove vode.
Na VV nas nije bilo 5 godina, cula sam za mnoge promjene  :Smile:  Ukratko me samo zanima kako to sad funkcionira? Koliko se ceka onaj prvi pregled? Znam da cu morati ponavljati sve nalaze, i muz i ja, no nikako da krenemo, sve svaki mj cekam da M ne dode ali uzalud :D

----------


## Vaki

Pa zapravo se ne čeka. Dobiješ mjesečnicu, nazoveš VV i kažeš da vas nije bilo u postupcima već 5 god. i da bi sad krenuli... Onda te fino naruče osmi dan i imaš pregled. Samo što bi bilo dobro da si prije obaviš briseve, papu i markere pa da ne gubiš vrijeme...

----------


## tiara85

Pozzz,cure jel zna koja kad idu na go na VV,dal rade jos drugi tjedan?

----------


## maraa

Rade tj.zavrsavaju postupke do kraja mjeseca a mislim da vise ne primaju nove postupke...no pokusaj sutra pitati da ti ne bih nesto krivo rekla no tako sam ja sestre razumjela...

----------


## miuta821

Meni rekla sestra da primaju samo do 14.07da ti je 3dan.danas ni je bilo guzva. u 12vise ni je bilo niko samo ja na fet a dr rekla da u 2108se vraćaju. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Ok,hvala

----------


## fuksija

Da li se mozda na Vuk Vrhovcu moze izvaditi beta subotom?

----------


## Vaki

Nisam ti baš sigurna. Ja sam zato vadila betu u svom gradu. No, to je bilo prije 3 godine...

----------


## maraa

miuta821 kak si ti...? 
Evo ja danas peti dan nakon transfera popiskila sjenu....betu cu u petak vaditi da vidim sto se dogadja....

----------


## miuta821

> miuta821 kak si ti...? 
> Evo ja danas peti dan nakon transfera popiskila sjenu....betu cu u petak vaditi da vidim sto se dogadja....


Oau super draga bas si me veseli la. Ja sam ok nisam test budem sutra kupila pa cu napraviti. Meni danas 7dnt. Bez simptoma pozzz

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Nemam ni ja nikakvih simptoma, a niti sam ih prošli put kada sam bila trudna imala tako da,,,ja samo testu i beti vjerujem,,oni me nikad nisu iznevjerili haha

----------


## maraa

miuta821 jesi radila test?

----------


## miuta821

> miuta821 jesi radila test?


Nisam draga. bila u gradu i mm stalno samnom i ne da da kupim test. Jer prije je cak on kupio pa nikad ni je bio poz sad neznam moracu neku kolegicu poslati po test[emoji6]  

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

Maraa kako si? Ja jos uvijek nisam test radila. Sve mi je strah sta bude. A bolje da bar bi znala tak nist ne znam 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Moj test je svaki dan sve tamniji a u petak cu vadit betu to ce bit deseti dan da vidim kakvo je stanje...

----------


## miuta821

Draga maraa test polaze +suze mi idu. Prvi plus strah mi je nadam se da ce biti ok

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Suuper, dragoo mi je jako,,,i ja sam prvi put plakala jer ono nakon 101-og negativnog ugledati prvi put plus je bio neopisiv osjećaj, nažalost nije prvi put dobro završilo no nadam se da će sad biti dobro, objema!!! Kad ćeš ti ići vaditi betu? Ja bih trebala 31-og no ionako ju nemam kome javiti kad su oni na godišnjem tako da ću ja u petak otić da vidim kakvo je stanje. Sestra mi je rekla ako je beta pozitivna- ponoviti ju za dva dana da vidim duplanje i doći na ultrazvuk 21.08. kad se vrate s godišnjeg,,a do tad- kako bude....
Jesu i tebi tako rekli u slučaju pozitivne bete?

----------


## miuta821

Da meni su rekli isto ko tebi. Ja isto u 31 moram vaditi 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Drage cure kojima se nazire +, svu srecu vam zelim!!! To sad mora biti to! J cekam da se vrate sa go pa da idemo prvi put..ali pomalo citam i pratim sto se kome dogadja. Puno pusa i puno srece

----------


## miuta821

Draga i tebi puno srece i da sto prije dođes do tu veliku zeliju. I ja se nadam da bude nam svima ok do kraja. Sve sam u strahu prvi put dobila plus. Sad cemo vidjeti dalje. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Korak po korak, za sada je tu plusic i to je u ovom trenutku najveci moguci uspjeh. Pratit cu kako napredujete i drzat fige !

----------


## Megan88

Miuta, nisam uopce vidjela ovaj tvoj odgovor gdje me pitas o prvom pregledu.
Bila sam, skupili smo sve nalaze. Pregled je prosao ok, fizicki unutra sve je u redu :D. Sad cekam da se vrate sa go. Onda zovem 1.dan ciklusa pa dolazim kad mi kazu

----------


## miuta821

Super draga popi elevit ili neki prenatal to isto dosta mislim da pomaze. Ja isto pijem. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Miuta ja sam upravo izvadila betu, deseti dan nakon transfera je 435, sad samo da se uredno podupla....

----------


## miuta821

Draga moja pa sretna sam sva se najezim super to lijepa beta. Ja danas ponovo test i isto poz nadam se da ce u pon biti beturina i kod mene. Bas si me veseli od pocetak kad si mi opisala cak da nemas simptoma i nekako si mi dala nade. Grlim te. Bice ok ovaj put. Sretno nam bilo 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Super, curke! Čestitam... Nekako mi se čini da je sve više trudnica... He-he! Nadam se da će se niz nastaviti! Grlim!

----------


## maraa

Evo danas ponovila betu 1085 je  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Bravo. Bas mi je drago. Meni sutra strah sta beta bude rekla. Uvijek bila 0. Vaki da ovaj put ima dosta i od fet trudnoće. Nadam se da ce i moja bit. Mara uzivaj to je to kod tebe ovaj put. 9mj 
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Bit će ti pozitivna beta ne bi test inače bio pozitivan, menen je strah bilo duplanja jer mi se prošli put nije baš školski poduplala a tako je i završilo...
Sretno nam bilo i javi,,znam da te strah, ja sam se jutros rasplakala od straha  dok sam čekala rezultate,, a kad sam ih dobila u ruke počela od sreće plakati  :Smile:

----------


## maraa

miuta821 jesi vadila betu? Nadam se da je bar 100  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> miuta821 jesi vadila betu? Nadam se da je bar 100


Draga beta je 1756 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Ajmeeeeee,, to bi mogli biti blizanci  :Smile:  čestitammmm!!!!!
Znači vidimo se na ultrazvuku 21.08.  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Ajmeeeeee,, to bi mogli biti blizanci  čestitammmm!!!!!
> Znači vidimo se na ultrazvuku 21.08.


Da sad ne znam da idem na vv ili tuj kod moje. U bjelovar u. Ona je isto na godišnjem do 21.cujemo se draga


Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Moj ginekolog je isto na godišnjem do 21-og....Išla sam kod gin koji ga mijenja danas, naravno prerano je da se išta vidi, rekao da je to 4-i tt i da se beta lijepo uduplala...

----------


## miuta821

Evo i mene cure. Beta 3804. Bila i na utzv vidi se 1.ne mogu jos vjerovati. [emoji8] 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Odlično!

----------


## maraa

Ti si vec i ultrazvuk obavila?? Joj i mene muci to pa tko ce docekat 21-i. Cestitam!!!

----------


## maraa

miuta kad ti je bila zadnja m?

----------


## miuta821

> miuta kad ti je bila zadnja m?


U 0207.ja nisam mislila da bude ali dr sta mjenja moju rekoh da mora vidjet 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Super..mislim da cu i ja otici iduci tjedan dugo mi cekati...jel imas kakvih simptoma

----------


## Romeo85

Bravo miuta..cestitam..
Napokon si i ti docekala svoju srecu..  :Kiss:

----------


## miuta821

> Super..mislim da cu i ja otici iduci tjedan dugo mi cekati...jel imas kakvih simptoma


Ja moram iduc tj kod dr neznam rekoh da za tj dana se vidimo. Sretno draga i tebi do neba 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

> Bravo miuta..cestitam..
> Napokon si i ti docekala svoju srecu..


Hvala draga nadam se da bude 9mj.i tebi zelim isto.da sad samo sa bude ok 


Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

miuta imas li kakvih simptoma..ja nista... tu i tamo nesto laagano osjetim u trbuhu i to je to...

----------


## miuta821

> miuta imas li kakvih simptoma..ja nista... tu i tamo nesto laagano osjetim u trbuhu i to je to...


Tako i ja i skaklijame nesto lagano grudi i trbu. Nista posebno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Onda dobro..vec me brine nedostatak simptoma haha iako ni prvi put nisam bas nista osjecala...a sve smo razlicite...
A mozda je jos i rano...

----------


## miuta821

maraa imas pp 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Pridružila bih vam se. Nisam jos odlucila u koju cu bolnicu, veća je vjerojatnost da cu ovdje. Čitala sam vas prethodni mjesec. 
Imam jednu curu, a sad vec puno mjeseci ne zeli nam se pridružiti četvrti član.

----------


## Megan88

Dobrodosla Sarasvati  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ce novi clan brzo doc uz pomoc malo MPO magije  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala  :Smile:  Ja se i dalje igram da nam se mozda bas ovaj mjesec pridruži u kućnoj radinosti  :Smile:

----------


## Megan88

Ah to ti vjerujem, ja isto.. Nikad ne reci nikad  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Cure, koliko se ceka za konzultacije i nakon njih na stimulirani postupak, pod uvjetom da je sve ok? Kojeg dr.preporucujete?

----------


## sarasvati

Meni je rečeno da na konzultacije ne čekaš, nego te naruče 7.-8. dc. A za postupak se ceka, ali to ne znam koliko.

----------


## maraa

Nazove se prvi dan ciklusa, i treci se ide na ultrazvuk sa papirima koje imate ukoliko imate, tada vas pogleda- tko radi taj dan( svaki put je drugi a tako je to i kad se krene u postupak pa se tesko moze birati kod koga bi isle) i kaze vam sto sve morate napraviti i cim sve skupite nalaze ide se u postupak nema nikakvog cekanja.

----------


## maraa

Da  da zabunila sam se, prvi ultrazvuk se ide tako 7-8 dc. A onda iduci mjesec se ide 2-3dc na ultrazvuk sa svim papirima i u postupak...

----------


## bubekica

> Da  da zabunila sam se, prvi ultrazvuk se ide tako 7-8 dc. A onda iduci mjesec se ide 2-3dc na ultrazvuk sa svim papirima i u postupak...


Ako su nalazi ok i nije potrebna neka dodatna obrada.

Ne znam kakva je sad situacija na vv po pitanju losih spermiograma. Prije su slali dr.perosu na obradu i to je dosta odugovlacilo cijelu pricu.
Cure ciji muzevi imaju los spermio, kakva su vam iskustva?

----------


## miuta821

> Ako su nalazi ok i nije potrebna neka dodatna obrada.
> 
> Ne znam kakva je sad situacija na vv po pitanju losih spermiograma. Prije su slali dr.perosu na obradu i to je dosta odugovlacilo cijelu pricu.
> Cure ciji muzevi imaju los spermio, kakva su vam iskustva?


Evo moj mm ima Oat. Varikokela 3.iza nas su dva ivf. Od drugi postupak dobili smo uspieh iz fet. Isto bio kod dr Perosa. Ali iso brzo nego smo mi cekati kod geneticara pol godine jer bio straik cinimise. Sretno cure bubekica pratim te od kad sam krenula sa pomognutu oplodnju. Sretno svima. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Rezultati MPO postupaka iz 2015. godine:
Klinička bolnica Merkur (Sveučilišna klinika Vuk Vrhovac, Zagreb) u 2015. godini obavila je *733 MPO* postupaka nakon kojih je rođeno *139 djece (broj poroda ne navodi se)*.

bilo je oko 100 intrauterinih ineminacija (IUI), ukupno oko 460 IVF i ICSI postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje, oko 150 transfera odleđenih zametaka (FET) i oko 25 postupaka označenih pod ostalo. (sl. 11. i sl. 2. Izvješća).

https://zdravstvo.gov.hr/UserDocsIma...MPO%202015.pdf

----------


## Megan88

Ako ja dobim m tokom iduceg tjedna, da li se mogu javit na vv sa svim nalazima koje su mi dali da napravim, ili bas moram cekat iduci mjesec?znam da je godisnji, ali ne znam da li za taj uzv na 3.dan ciklusa moram bas cekat da se dr vrati sa godisnjeg, ili ima tamo jos netko tko to radi osim nje?ili su bas sviii sa odjela na godisnjem?

----------


## miuta821

Meni su rekli da u 2108javim betu

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Ja sam sve nalaze skupila i sad trebam valjda krenut u postupak. Mozda onda ipak moram cekat iduci mjesec..jer 21.8.meni ce bit vec otprilike 5.dan ciklusa,a to je onda vec kasno za ulazak u postupak

----------


## maraa

Cure koje su ostale trudne a koristile decortin- do kojeg tjedna ste ga pile?

----------


## Megan88

Curke, koji dan ciklusa otprilike krecu folikulometrije? Idem znaci na 3dc na uzv, i kada onda krecu fm?

----------


## maraa

Draga..folikulometrija ili ultrazvuk ti je jedno te isto...

----------


## Megan88

Znam to, malo sam nespretno postavila pitanje mozda. Idem 3dc na taj prvi uzv i onda ne znam da li se nastavlja taj "niz" od tog dana pa svakih 2-3, ili cekam par dana pa dolazim na iduce fm tek od npr 7.dana ciklusa? To pitam da si znam slozit popodnevne smjene u tom razdoblju

----------


## maraa

Vjerojatno ces nakon tog prvog ultrazvuka ici za tjedan dana ponovno a pred kraj svaki 2-3 dan zavisi kako ti folikuli budu rasli...

----------


## Megan88

> Vjerojatno ces nakon tog prvog ultrazvuka ici za tjedan dana ponovno a pred kraj svaki 2-3 dan zavisi kako ti folikuli budu rasli...


Eeee, to je to kaj sam zapravo htjela pitati. Hvala ti! Kako si ti, zapamtila sam da imas plusic  :Smile:  ides u pon na uzv?

----------


## maraa

Da u pon.idem..bila sam i  sad u pon.i sve je ok..veliki smo sest mm i kuca srceko...

----------


## miuta821

> Da u pon.idem..bila sam i  sad u pon.i sve je ok..veliki smo sest mm i kuca srceko...


Ja bila danas 1cm.i nest i srceko kuca ja budem samo javila betu. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Suuper...ja se malo bojim ponedjeljka jer nemam neke simptome nadam se da je i dalje sve u redu..a idem da mi kazu kako dalje s terapijom i rekli su mi ukoliko je beta pozitivna 21-og doci na ultrazvuk...

----------


## Megan88

Bravo cure, cestitam vam od srca!

----------


## Megan88

Kako su prosli ultrazvuci?

----------


## miuta821

> Kako su prosli ultrazvuci?


Ja sam javila bete sestra je rekla da ne moram otoci gore samo ako hocu. Tako da ne budem vodicu preglede kod moje gin. Tuj u bj. Cekam maru ona je otisla na vv. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maraa

Hej curke...sve je ok srce kuca veliki smo cm i nesto ne moram vise ni ja na vv dalje kod svog gin.voditi trudnocu..sve mi to jos nestvarno...

----------


## miuta821

> Hej curke...sve je ok srce kuca veliki smo cm i nesto ne moram vise ni ja na vv dalje kod svog gin.voditi trudnocu..sve mi to jos nestvarno...


Ma bravo super draga. Sretno do kraja uzivaj sad! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

> Hej curke...sve je ok srce kuca veliki smo cm i nesto ne moram vise ni ja na vv dalje kod svog gin.voditi trudnocu..sve mi to jos nestvarno...


Jeeeeej!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

Cure čestitam, bas ste me razveselile sa lijepim vijestima!  :Smile: 

Imam pitanje za cure koje su bile na FET-u na VV nedavno. Koliko ste trebale estrofema trošiti od 2 dana ciklusa?
Doktorica mi je napisala 1x1 tabletu, a u prošlom FET-u sam koristila 3x1 tabletu. I prošli put mi je greškom napisala 1x1 ali je onda kemijskom olovkom ispravila. I sad mi se čini da je samo povukla taj stari tekst, jer je sve isto napisano od riječi do riječi. Mislim svakako ću zvati sutra sestre da pitam, ali čisto da provjerim da li je ipak netko primao takvu terapiju.

----------


## miuta821

> Cure čestitam, bas ste me razveselile sa lijepim vijestima! 
> 
> Imam pitanje za cure koje su bile na FET-u na VV nedavno. Koliko ste trebale estrofema trošiti od 2 dana ciklusa?
> Doktorica mi je napisala 1x1 tabletu, a u prošlom FET-u sam koristila 3x1 tabletu. I prošli put mi je greškom napisala 1x1 ali je onda kemijskom olovkom ispravila. I sad mi se čini da je samo povukla taj stari tekst, jer je sve isto napisano od riječi do riječi. Mislim svakako ću zvati sutra sestre da pitam, ali čisto da provjerim da li je ipak netko primao takvu terapiju.


Ja sam imala 3-1estrofem do kad srce kuca ja sam do 6tj koristila
Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anci272

Hvala miuta,
zvala sam doktoricu danas i potvrdila je da treba biti 3x1 tableta estrofema.

----------


## plaha

Pozdrav svima..

 i ja vam se pridružujem. Čekam 1 dc, prikupili sve nalaze na VV, pa me zanima što sad slijedi i koliko vremena se čeka na postupak. 
Koliko čitam, sad bi trebale uslijediti konzultacije? ili?

Radujem se svim vašim pozitivnim vijestima..

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav svima..
> 
>  i ja vam se pridružujem. Čekam 1 dc, prikupili sve nalaze na VV, pa me zanima što sad slijedi i koliko vremena se čeka na postupak. 
> Koliko čitam, sad bi trebale uslijediti konzultacije? ili?
> 
> Radujem se svim vašim pozitivnim vijestima..


Prvi dc zoves pa 3dc ides na dogovor pa onda saznas tocno sta dalje inace brzo ides u postupak ovisi o nalaze i o diagnozi.i zelim ti da sve prije doci do cilj. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## plaha

Miuta zahvaljujem na info.
Imam samo pitane u vezi 3dc, ako dobijem M u petak, onda dolazim u subotu na pregled, a ako dobijem u subotu onda u ponedjeljak?
Znam da su mi jednom rekli da je 4 dc prekasno doći na pregled?

Hvala..

----------


## miuta821

> Miuta zahvaljujem na info.
> Imam samo pitane u vezi 3dc, ako dobijem M u petak, onda dolazim u subotu na pregled, a ako dobijem u subotu onda u ponedjeljak?
> Znam da su mi jednom rekli da je 4 dc prekasno doći na pregled?
> 
> Hvala..


Da ako dobijes u subotu ides u pon bez zvanje ides i javis sestrama. Za prvi put mozes i 4dc jer prvi mj sigurno ne ides u postupak ali ako imas dovoljne nalaze iduc mj sigurno ides u postupak. Sve ovisi o diagnozi tvojoj i suprugov. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Cure, one koje su trenutno u postupcima, treba mi informacija ima li i kolika je lista cekanja za stimulirane postupke/lijekove? Hvala vam [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

> Cure, one koje su trenutno u postupcima, treba mi informacija ima li i kolika je lista cekanja za stimulirane postupke/lijekove? Hvala vam [emoji173]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Kad imas nalaze odmah ides na postupak i dobijes lijekove ne cekam se. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

PLAHA,
Ako m dobijes u petak ujutro, onda nazoves i najavis se za subotu. Ako dobijes m u petak popodne, onda naravno bez najave dolazis u subotu. Ak dobijes u subotu, bez zvanja dolazis u ponedjeljak.
Dodjes oko 11h, ne trebas ranije.
 :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Eto, meni se konačno sve posložilo pa krećemo s FET-om. Ima li još netko da je u istoj fazi?

----------


## miuta821

Sretno! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Pozz curke..i ja sam krenula s FET-om...ali u dr klinici... mislim da se mozemo pratiti... zar ne?  :Kiss:

----------


## miuta821

> Pozz curke..i ja sam krenula s FET-om...ali u dr klinici... mislim da se mozemo pratiti... zar ne?


Sretno sretno draga! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Naravno! U srijedu trebam doci na VV. Više uopće ne znam kakav je protokol, sve sam zaboravila.

----------


## Rominka

> Pozz curke..i ja sam krenula s FET-om...ali u dr klinici... mislim da se mozemo pratiti... zar ne?


Romeo, bas mi je drago citati da idete opet. <3

----------


## Vaki

Djevojke, imam pitanjce! Ne znam zašto, ali ovaj ciklus mi nekako dugo traje. Ovo mi je već 7. dan, a do sad mi je uvijek bio 5 dana. Je li moguće da je to od tableta?

----------


## miuta821

> Djevojke, imam pitanjce! Ne znam zašto, ali ovaj ciklus mi nekako dugo traje. Ovo mi je već 7. dan, a do sad mi je uvijek bio 5 dana. Je li moguće da je to od tableta?


Meni stalo prije svaki put kad bi koristila estrofem vec drugi treci dan. A inace sam imala dugo od 7-10dana

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MallaPlava

Da se i ja javim nakon duuuugo vremena  :Smile: 
Pripremamo se za FET.. danas 8.dc, u četvrtak idemo na UZV.
Za sad sam još kul  :Joggler: 

Sretno svima  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Vaki

Ne znam! Konačno je stalo... Sutra ću mirnije na pregled.

----------


## Megan88

Bokić, curke
Ima nas sve više ovdje. Svima želim sreću! Ja se psihički pripremam još od 5.mjeseca, nisam znala da će se baš ooovoooliiikooo to sve odužiti.. al kaj se može..Uglavnom, tu sam, čitam vas i nadam se bebicama za sve nas  :grouphug:

----------


## miuta821

> Bokić, curke
> Ima nas sve više ovdje. Svima želim sreću! Ja se psihički pripremam još od 5.mjeseca, nisam znala da će se baš ooovoooliiikooo to sve odužiti.. al kaj se može..Uglavnom, tu sam, čitam vas i nadam se bebicama za sve nas


Sretno i javi nam lijepe vijesti! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Miuta  :Love: 
sto ste uzimale kao pomoć kod punkcije? Koliko sam pročitala, ne daje se nikakva anestezija? Znači moram drmnut neke tablete na svoju ruku? :Raspa:

----------


## Vaki

Dobiješ neke injekcije, zaboravih koje, u guzu... Mada, meni to nije ništa pomoglo. Brzo to prođe pa se da izdržati! Naspram poroda, mačji kašalj. He-he!  :Wink:

----------


## miuta821

> Miuta 
> sto ste uzimale kao pomoć kod punkcije? Koliko sam pročitala, ne daje se nikakva anestezija? Znači moram drmnut neke tablete na svoju ruku?


Ja nisam nista samo sto sam dobila tamo. Imaju neki koktel i mislim da nornabel injekcije . Jednu u ruku i jednu na stranicu. Moras jako trljati da djeluje sve sestre ce ti reci. Ja sam imala 14js pa proslo. Tak da nemoj misliti bice ok. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ako sam dobro vidjela, u petak je 5 transfera! Kažu u laboratoriju da je čitav tjedan zatišje i onda tulum u petak...

----------


## MallaPlava

> Ako sam dobro vidjela, u petak je 5 transfera! Kažu u laboratoriju da je čitav tjedan zatišje i onda tulum u petak...


Jesi jučer bila na VV? Jučer je blla samo jedna punkcija.. a sestre su komentirale za subotu da imaju veliku gužvu. 
Nešto su spominjale 8 cura.. sad, da li je to 8 na pregledu, ili punkcije i transferi.. ugl, sretno svima!!
Naš transfer je u utorak  :fige:

----------


## Megan88

Hvala curke za komentare o anesteziji za punkciju. Kakva-takva, bar se nesto dobije.. jel se na ivf moze ic mjesec za mjesecom ili se mira raditi neka pauza?
Sretno vam cure na transferima

----------


## miuta821

> Hvala curke za komentare o anesteziji za punkciju. Kakva-takva, bar se nesto dobije.. jel se na ivf moze ic mjesec za mjesecom ili se mira raditi neka pauza?
> Sretno vam cure na transferima


Ako imas zamrznuti mozes na fet ali za simulaciju treba pauze. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

MallaPlava - bila sam gore u srijedu i danas opet...

----------


## MallaPlava

> MallaPlava - bila sam gore u srijedu i danas opet...


Pitam jer sam mislila da smo se možda družile. U četvrtak sam bila od prve do zadnje cure u čekaoni  :Laughing: 

Jeste dogovorili kad je transfer?
Meni je sutra i samo se nadam da će preživjeti odmrzavanje!! Nekako bih voljela da bar to bude ok ako već ne bude trudnoća..

----------


## garava13

Pozdrav, nisam u postupku u zg, ali kad mi bude stoperica biti cu u zg. Gdje mogu otici da mi ju daju?

----------


## Vaki

Pa dugo si bila gore... U srijedu nije baš bilo gužve! Već sam imala transfer, u petak! I ja sam se bojala odmrzavanja, ali je srećom sve dobro završilo. Držim fige da i tebi sve dobro prođe.

----------


## MallaPlava

> Pa dugo si bila gore... U srijedu nije baš bilo gužve! Već sam imala transfer, u petak! I ja sam se bojala odmrzavanja, ali je srećom sve dobro završilo. Držim fige da i tebi sve dobro prođe.


Nažalost, nije bilo transfera  :Crying or Very sad: 
Tebi želim veliki plus!!

----------


## Vaki

Ajme, baš mi je žao! Toga sam se i ja bojala...

----------


## ljube555

Lijep pozdrav cure!!!! Imam jedno pitanje vezeno za fet!!! Ako bi isla u fet nakon dvje god.nakon poroda...dal trebam od supruga imate kakve nalaze???? Znam da ja trebam papu , brisevi, markere, krvnu grupu... ali neznam dal trebam od supruga ili to vrijedi od prije.... fet u pitanju...

----------


## Vaki

Ne trebaš ništa od supruga! Jedino treba potpisati da se slaže s odmrzavanjem... Stetno!

----------


## Vaki

Garava13 - nisam iz ZG-a, ali pretpostavljam da možeš u bilo koju hitnu...  :Wink:

----------


## darliv

Pozdrav svima!
MM i ja već tri godine pokušavamo ostvariti T no neuspješno, pa se odlučili za VV...danas poslijepodne mi je došla M pa sam planirala sutra nazvati i naručiti se za pp..planirala sam u međuvremenu napraviti papu, briseve, i sad ne znam što bih još mogla preko svog ginića, a da mi tamo priznaju? I kakve pretrage oni rade taj dan kad sam na pp, nešto iz krvi i ultrazvuk ili?
Hvala na odg..  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav svima!
> MM i ja već tri godine pokušavamo ostvariti T no neuspješno, pa se odlučili za VV...danas poslijepodne mi je došla M pa sam planirala sutra nazvati i naručiti se za pp..planirala sam u međuvremenu napraviti papu, briseve, i sad ne znam što bih još mogla preko svog ginića, a da mi tamo priznaju? I kakve pretrage oni rade taj dan kad sam na pp, nešto iz krvi i ultrazvuk ili?
> Hvala na odg..


Moras jos markere za obo dvoje. Ali to ce ti rec na vv jer prvi put ce biti dogovor eventualno utzv. Tek iduci mj krenes ako imas sve nalaze potrebne. I muz ce spermiogram na vv. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Jučer su me zvali da dođem u 8h na pregled, a ne u 10.30h kako je bio dogovor. Hm? Malo su se preračunali jer je velika gužva pa još uvijek čekam. Eto, ipak sam mogla ujutro na posao! 
Ima li netko da je sad u postupku?

----------


## Megan88

Vaki,to s cekanjem i trcanjem na posao me vec umara. A nisam jos ni pocela.:D . Moozda iduci tjedan krecem

----------


## Vaki

Megan88 - sretno! Kad dođe M onda FET u prirodnom ciklusu... Ti?

----------


## Megan88

Vaki, hvala i sretno i tebi  :Smile: 
Ja znam samo da ce bit IVF,trebam doc 3.dc na pregled. Ali povisen mi je malo prolaktin,a endokr. mi ne zeli dati tablete dok mi ne dodje jos tam neki nalaz (cca 3tjedna). Tako da me mozda ipak prebace na 12.mj. Vidjet cu kaj vele..

----------


## miuta821

Cure sretno! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Hvala! Treba nam sreće... nešto mi nije baš krenulo...

----------


## Megan88

Vaki,bude krenulo! Sve se na kraju svodi na srecu..

----------


## Megan88

Mislim da bi svima trebalo krenut jer ja sam ocito svu losu srecu pokupila k sebi..ne mozemo uopce u postupak jer ima puno leukocita u spermiogramu ,a svi nalazi briseva su uredni.tako da mi je iznad glave u upitnik i usklicnik i sve moguce interpunkcije

----------


## miuta821

> Mislim da bi svima trebalo krenut jer ja sam ocito svu losu srecu pokupila k sebi..ne mozemo uopce u postupak jer ima puno leukocita u spermiogramu ,a svi nalazi briseva su uredni.tako da mi je iznad glave u upitnik i usklicnik i sve moguce interpunkcije


Draga zao mi je ali ima valjda neka terapija. Da riješite viska leukocite. Sretno da sto prije možeš u postupak 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Megan88

Miuta, hvala ti.. Vidjet cu kaj ce urolog rec, nadam se nekom antibiotiku

----------


## 0407

Lijep pozdrav svima zelim vam od srca mnogo srece i da uspijete   ...ja sam dugo pauzirala 2011..2013...neuspjelo sve...i odlucila se nakon 5 god zadnji vlak da uzmem    39 god...aih jedan pokusaj trudnoca sa 3 mj .pobacaj poslje jedan ivf jedna stanica i nista. Imam pitanje ako mozete mi dati informaciju jer neznam kako sad 1 dc..mi je kao danas u vecernjim satima  ali nisam jos jako ni procurila a vikend je.  dali se subota racuna i mozw se li doci 3dc nenarucen ili kako vec ide na vuk v...dugo me nije bilo i strah me da opet propustim jer mi vikend pada
Hvala

----------


## bubekica

Na tvom bih mjestu sutra racunala kao 1dc, a onda u ponedjeljak dosla nenarucena 3dc buduci vikendom ne odgovaraju na pozive.
Ili mozes sutra ujutro otici riskirajuci da ce te mozda vratiti jer je prerano.
Sretno!

----------


## 0407

Pa i ja sam tako mislila 
Vidjet cu jos imala sam samo kod brisanja mali  obris i nista jos i sad  kasno i jos nista...a sutra ako dobim u toku jutra probat cu otici ako ih nedobijem na tel.   A bit ce bolje da dodw tek u ned..al nema veze  
Danas sam isla kodd privat ginek..koji mi je pojasnio neke stvari vise nego soc gin..koji nikad nema vremena ..u dubravi grizanskoj grozno nikakve rijeci nemama s obzirom sa mojim jajnim stanicama mjerenim 2011 god .-..19.7p/mol   
-0-75 njihova refer. Vrijed  vadila u petrovoj  da bi mi na v.v rekla da jw to uredu i samo napravila dvije aih...i to je to stimulacija samo klomifen ...iskreno gubim se dal ce ista bit dolazi 12 mj pa praznici a meni meng. treba doci pred krajem mj  . Ako moram jos donjeti nalaze koje trebaju nove .neznan..de presija me hvata s cime da se utjesim

----------


## ljube555

Lijep pozdrav..cure imam pitanje... 2015 g.ostvarena bila trudnoca i zamrznuta jedna blastica. I u 12 mjesecu planiram krenuti u Fet po tu blasticu. Kad ja trebam nazvati koji dan ciklusa??? Ili mogu sutra naz.i sta da kazem????  I dal isti mjesec ide fet ili samo dogovor za fet a sam postupak ide iduci mjesec????? Zahvaljujem na odg.

----------


## plaha

Lijep pozdrav svima,

evo ja sam danas javila rezultate inseminacije na VV koji su negativni, pa mi rekli javiti se poslije 08.01.2018. Tad se vraćaju natrag na posao..

----------


## antony34

Draga ljube555 lijepo je vidjeti te opet ovdje. Zelim ti puno puno srece da ugledas opet jos jedan veliki +++++. Ostalim curama takoder.

----------


## 0407

Pozdrav Plaha i sbim curkama ...kako mislis javiti se 8.1..a od kad pretpostavljam od 25.12.....al onda i meni propada ciklus.....bas glupo .cekam konacno sutra pregled pa vemi reci skupi nove nalaze i vidimo se u 1 mj..i ja sam takve srece ...
Zelim ti da uspijes  naravni svima

----------


## ljube555

Antony34, hvala draga!!!

----------


## ljube555

Lijep pozdrav... trebam inf.koju uputnicu trebam na prvi razgovor i dogovor za fet???? Meni moj gin.dao A1 i napisao dogovor za MPO... hvala

----------


## antony34

Ljube treba ti D1 uputnica. Ona vrijedi god dana i ona ti pokriva sve sto se tice samog postupka.

----------


## plaha

> Pozdrav Plaha i sbim curkama ...kako mislis javiti se 8.1..a od kad pretpostavljam od 25.12.....al onda i meni propada ciklus.....bas glupo .cekam konacno sutra pregled pa vemi reci skupi nove nalaze i vidimo se u 1 mj..i ja sam takve srece ...
> Zelim ti da uspijes  naravni svima


Meni je rekla da počinju raditi nakon božićnih blagdana od 08.01.2018., i meni isto tako propada jedan ciklus.
Vjerojatno će raditi negdje do 23.12.2017., pa onda uzimaju godišnji. i ja bi voljela da je drugačije..

----------


## 0407

Potpuno te razumijem evo ja moram opet nove nalaze hormona hepatitis..medutim prvi put muzev spermi..los nadena mu upala..pa zato...sad hodamo po brisevima nadam se da ce uskoro dobiti pravi lijek..jer na vv rekla da konacno nije vise  za aih..da bi probala ivf... u 1mj...ak bude dobro  sad me strah .... opet nest koci....
Eto  draga Plaha moramo cekati da nam prode ovaj ciklus pa optimisticno u ovo sto nas ceka   tako i cure koje nisu sad uspjele...

----------


## 0407

Pozdrav curke drage  ja imam problem imam tsh 5.4   slucajno vadila radi promjene terapije za tlak a i sad bi trebala ici kad dobijem mengu vaditi hormone vec sam dobila twrapiju a strah me da odgode na vv zbog tsh....dal je neko imao slucaj za povisenim..i postupkom ..tnx

----------


## Vaki

0407 - nemam iskustva s tim, ali sam naučila da ne treba gubiti vrijeme pa nazovem VV kad mi nešto nije jasno tako da odmah mogu reagirati. Mislim, da ti ne propadne ciklus...

----------


## sladja01

Nisam dugo bila na ovoj temi, ali imam pitanje zbog kolegice koja kreće na VV...na koji mail se šalje uputnica za narudžbu za prvi razgovor, kolegica je vadila hormone kod njih po prijedlogu svog gin., ali bi sada krenula dalje i slala je uputnicu za narudžbu dva puta ali joj ne dolazi povratna informacija o terminu pa ako se netko u skorije vrijeme naručivao da mi napiše iskustva.

----------


## Vaki

sladja01 - naručuje se preko telefona i na dan pregleda doneseš uputnicu.

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav cure, molim vas inf.dal svaki put treba novo uvjerenje od javnog biljeznika za postupak ili moze se fotokopija od prije koju god.hvala

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav, tsh 0.85 dal je dobar za fet ili premali???? Hvala

----------


## Vaki

Ljube - svaki puta treba nova ovjera, na žalost! Za tsh ne znam, to će ti javiti netko iskusniji. Sretno!

----------


## anasta6ia

pozdrav svima, ja danas uporno zovem na vv, i nitko se ne javlja,rekla doktorica da se javim 1dc za postupak AIH (svi nalazi spremni), e pa sad mi je jasno...




> Meni je rekla da počinju raditi nakon božićnih blagdana od 08.01.2018., i meni isto tako propada jedan ciklus.
> Vjerojatno će raditi negdje do 23.12.2017., pa onda uzimaju godišnji. i ja bi voljela da je drugačije..


izgleda da i meni propade ciklus  :Sad:

----------


## 0407

Pozdrav svima i Sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic ..evo da se javim bila sam na vv..izvadila hormone i profil prolaktina  rekla dokt  da pijem eurthyrox za stitnjacu  nadam se da ce mi se sniziti  jer rekla je da mora biti 2.5 minimalno  pa me strah  znaci ovaj puta i prvi put bi bila jaca stimulacija rekla je pikanje injekcija ..pa me zanima da li je itko pio vitamin kao larginin i koenzim q 10 kazu da je dobar za poboljsanje kvalitete jajne stanice i spermiograma ali mene zanima da li ga mogu piti zajedno sa tabletama za tsh  imali tko iskustva  pomagajte...i to pikanje jel ste naucile pikati dal vam pokazu..

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav cure, dal ima tko da dolazi 8.1 i kasnije na vv u postupak????? Da popijemo kavu????

----------


## Vaki

Ljube- Ja čekam M pa onda na VV. Trebala bih dobiti oko 13.1.!
0407- Nisam baš sigurna za miksanje tableta. Pitaj doktora. Ja ih pijem do stimulacije i onda pauziram jer mi je svojedobno dr. Alebić rekao da su to sve biljke i da on ne garantira da će to zajedno dobro završiti. No, to što ti pitaš nisu tablete za stimulaciju pa ne znam.

----------


## Vaki

I, da pokažu ti kako se pikati i gdje. Bez brige!

----------


## ljube555

Vaki i ja bi tako trebala dobiti i onda 3dc idem gore. Nadam se da budemo sreli se gore za jednu kavu

----------


## ljube555

Vaki ja krecem u Fet a ti????? Kako to ide, prvi mi je Fet pa neznam nista

----------


## 0407

Pa curke i ja trebam dobiti do 14.1..pa voljela bi popiti kavu  da vas upoznam jel lakse je popricati kad smi svi u istom problemu...

----------


## ljube555

Super... onda javljamo kad tko krece u zagreb....

----------


## Vaki

Onda je kava dogovorena... FET- super! Odmah ćeš dobiti estrofeme, pretpostavljam, pa nećeš morati dolaziti do negdje 10 DC kad će te pregledati da vide kakav ti je endometrij i ako je sve o.k. onda transfer za par dana (ovisno kad ti je zamrznut embrij).
Ja sam imala dva FET-a, u 9. i 11. mjesecu pa sad moram u stimulaciju... Nikad mi nisu "ležali" smrzlići pa se nemoj sad obeshrabriti... inaće ima baš puno trudnoća iz FET-a, ali meni ne odgovara... Cure, sretno nam bilo...

----------


## ljube555

Vaki ja imam jednu blastocistu ostala iz postupka iz 2015g iz kojeg imam curicu 21mjesec... pa idem po nju. Ne polazem neku nadu da bude doslo do trudnoci...

----------


## Vaki

Pa to je super, baš obečavajuće... Ja imam sinčića iz 2015., on u 2. mjesecu puni 3. godine. Imala sam 4 smrzlića iz tog postupka, ali ni jednu blasticu.

----------


## ljube555

Strah mi je dal ce uopce blastica preziviti odmrzavanje

----------


## LaraLana

> Strah mi je dal ce uopce blastica preziviti odmrzavanje


Ljube jel ti mozda dojis??

*Vaki* nek je sretno? Jesi iskoristila sve smrzlice?

----------


## ljube555

Ne, ne dojim

----------


## Vaki

Iskoristila sam sve...
Što se tiće dojenja...Za vrijeme priprema za FET nisam dojila, ali između jesam. Možda nam zbog toga nije uspjelo. Nekako me mali uspije nagovoriti. Kad pomislim da je zaboravio na dojenje jer 1 mjesec nije dojio, on opet počne. Doji samo prije spavanja i kad se probudi. Onako, više da se mazi.

Ljube- bude se odmrzla...

----------


## ljube555

Vaki neznam dal je to tako. Ali ja dok sam rodila curicu i ona bila na prsama ja iznenada ostala trudna nakon 6 tjedana. I na prvoj kontrole kod gin.odmah me pitao dal beba cica posto navodno dojenje izaziva spontani. Ali mala sama odbacila dojku cim dosla do trudnoci. Pa mozda ipak nekaj postoji da ne dolazi do trudnoci zbog dojenja..

----------


## jejja

> Vaki neznam dal je to tako. Ali ja dok sam rodila curicu i ona bila na prsama ja iznenada ostala trudna nakon 6 tjedana. I na prvoj kontrole kod gin.odmah me pitao dal beba cica posto navodno dojenje izaziva spontani. Ali mala sama odbacila dojku cim dosla do trudnoci. Pa mozda ipak nekaj postoji da ne dolazi do trudnoci zbog dojenja..


Ja ovako ulijecem, pa me ispricajte..
Ali, gdje je taj ginekolog zavrsio skolu? 
Dojenje moze izazvati kontrakcije i u rizicnoj trudnoci u kojoj ima krvarenja ili nesto nije u redu treba procijeniti moze li nastetiti toj trudnoci- ako da onda je to razlog za prestanak. ALI dojenje kao takvo NE izaziva pobacaj i to je velika glupost. 
Beba na dojci moze poceti odbacivati dojku zbog promjene hormona zna se malo promijeniti okus mlijeka, let down zna biti otezan, ali upornoscu i cescim nudjenjem se to sve izregulira. Dalje, prolaktin pri dojenju je povisen i zbog toga moze utjecati na ovulacije i izostanak iste-samim time i na zacece ali opet nije pravilo jer zene uredno ovuliraju i dobivaju menstruacije i unatoc dojenju.. to je onako laicki od mene, vjerujem da bi na temi dojenja od kompetentnijih mogli saznati vise ako vas zanima..
Nisam mogla ne osvrnuti se zbog tako ishitrene izjave ginekologa koji bebi od 6tj uskracuje najvazniju tekucinu, a majci prekida jednu divnu vezu s njenom bebom. Ponoviti cu se da trudnoca nije prepreka dojenju ako je sve u redu s trudnocom a ni obrnuto- dojenje nije prepreka novoj trudnoci ako je ciklus uspostavljen..

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno u postupcima.




> I na prvoj kontrole kod gin.odmah me pitao dal beba cica posto navodno dojenje izaziva spontani


Ovo gore citirano iz prethodnog posta naprosto nije točno. Nedopustivo je i prestrašno da su ginekolozi toliko NEOBRAZOVANI po pitanju dojenja.


Normalno je da su žene zabrinute oko nove trudnoće dok doje jer dojenje uzrokuje blage kontrakcije maternice. Ove  blage kontrakcije maternice ne predstavljaju razlog za brigu u zdravoj trudnoći. Dojenje se općenito smatra sigurnim u trudnoći. Kod visokorizičnih trudnoća potrebne su određene mjere opreza, ali u takvim trudnoćama se dojenje može održati. 


Svako bi se po pitanju dojenja i posebnih situacija kao što su MPO, priprema za transfere odmrznutih zametaka, zatim kod visokorizičnih trudnoća (MPO trudnoća nije visokorizična sama po sebi) trebalo konzulitirati s ginekologom koji je EDUCIRAN o problematici dojenja. 


Ovdje je dosta informacija o dojenju općenito:

http://www.roda.hr/portal/dojenje/

----------


## ljube555

Mala mi ne cicala i nisam pitala nista drugo. Nego kazem samo kako gin.rekao...

----------


## ljube555

Mala sama odbacila dojku oko osmog tjedna.jednostavno izazivalo njoj povracanje. 

Samo sam rekla rijec gin.a inace znam puno zena koji bili trudnice i dojili i nije bilo nikakvih problema

----------


## Inesz

Ljube555, draga kužim te. 

Ali tragično je da primarni ginekolog govori pacijenticama to što je tebi tvoj rekao o dojenju. Na takve izjave o dojenju u trudnoći, naprosto ne možemo ne reagirati.

~~~~ sretno u postupku!

----------


## ljube555

Upravu si...

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam dobila M tek kad je mali prevalio 2. godinu. Do tada je dojio baš puno jer nije prihvaćao drugu hranu. Čim je počeo jesti malo bolje odmah mi se uspostavio ciklus. Meni je MPO doktor rekao da se dojenje treba prekinuti prije priprema za FET zbog tableta (hormona), da je to najvažniji razlog, a da nije 100 posto siguran koliko dojenje pomaže ili odmaže kod začeća.

----------


## Vaki

Djevojke, vi ste već digle uputnice? Morala bih otići do ginekologa da me vještica ne iznenadi i dođe u nezgodno vrijeme... Samo moram provjeriti mogu li odmah d1!?

----------


## ljube555

Vaki ja sam digla jos u 12 mjesecu d1 isto tako u strahu da me iznenadi a necu imati uputnicu. Meni dr.nalisala da trebam d1 posto idem u fet

----------


## pirica

zadnji put sam na VV bila 2014. i iz tog postupka imam jedan embrij smrznut po koji bi išla sad u prvom mj (očekujem M oko 14.01.). sve nalaze imam i uputnica je spremna e sad mene zanima mogu li se samo pojavit gore 3.dc (tako sam radila dok je još dr.A bio gore) ili moram prije ići na dogovor??

----------


## plaha

Prvi dc se moraš telefonski javiti i dolaziš 3 dc.  :Yes:

----------


## pirica

> Prvi dc se moraš telefonski javiti i dolaziš 3 dc.


ma to znam, mene zanima da li prije 1.dc (tj3.dc) moram doc gore da se dr dogovorim oko FET-a ili ne moram

----------


## Kadauna

> zadnji put sam na VV bila 2014. i iz tog postupka imam jedan embrij smrznut po koji bi išla sad u prvom mj (očekujem M oko 14.01.). sve nalaze imam i uputnica je spremna e sad mene zanima mogu li se samo pojavit gore 3.dc (tako sam radila dok je još dr.A bio gore) ili moram prije ići na dogovor??



pirice sretno do neba kad god krenuli u FET~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

> pirice sretno do neba kad god krenuli u FET~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala  :Smile: 
ako me pamcenje ne vara radi se o moruli 5. dan smrznutoj tako da ne očekujem previše....

----------


## Vaki

Pirice - trebaš doći prije na dogovor. Ja sam isto imala smrzliće iz 2014. pa sam morala na dogovor.

----------


## pirica

> Pirice - trebaš doći prije na dogovor. Ja sam isto imala smrzliće iz 2014. pa sam morala na dogovor.


ja imam sve potrebne nalaze (dr. Podgajski mi je mailom poslao što trebam napraviti), tako da mi je taj dogovor čisti gubitak vremena i bzvz izostanak s posla

----------


## Vaki

Ako ti je doktor poslao mailom onda sestrama kažeš da si se s doktorom već sve dogovorila. Ja sam upala kao padobranac pa sam trebala na dogovor...

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam u 12 mjes.isla na dogovor a sada u 1 idem u fet. Ali mislim ako ti sa dr.sve dog.preko mail onda dignes uputnicu d1 i zoves 1dc i narucuju te na 3dc ... ali svakako trebas zvati 1dc...

----------


## pirica

dobila sam odg od doktora da ga u utorak nazovem pa ćemo se sve dogovorit

----------


## Vaki

Super! Baš je simpa taj doktor. Voli se šaliti i nekako je pun optimizma...
Nikako ne mogu dobiti sestre na telefon da pitam za uputnicu. Dignut ću onu za pregled jer ne znam hoće li mi ginekolog odmah dati d1.

----------


## ljube555

Vaki ti ne ides sada u postupak????

----------


## Vaki

Ljube- idem, ali moj ginekolog to želi vidjeti na papiru pa mi uvijek prvo daje uputnicu za pregled.

----------


## plaha

Jesu počeli raditi od današnjeg datuma? 
Imam još jedno pitanje, tko vam voditi postupke na VV, jer meni je jednom bio dr. Podgajski,a poslije je sve preuzela dr. Jukić?

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav...ja sam kod dr.Jukic!!!

----------


## ljube555

Cure, ima tko kakve naznake da menstr.prije dode???? Ja sam bila danas gore uopce nema nikog osim sestra i dr.

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam isto kod dr. Jukić, ali jedan FET mi je odradila ona, a drugi dr. Podgajski. P. S. Mene probada već neko vrijeme, a i leđa me bole što znači da će ubrzo doći vještica.

----------


## ljube555

Vaki kod mene isto tako vec tri dana traje... inace bi trebala sutra dobit a sada tko ce znati...

----------


## pirica

ja sam sutra gore oko 10h

----------


## Vaki

Super, onda držim fige da sutra sve odlično prođe! 
Meni se sve čini da ću u pon. na brdo, a prvi je dan nastave...

----------


## ljube555

I meni cini se da cu u pon.

----------


## ljube555

A bas bi htjela to do sub.obaviti

----------


## Vaki

Ja isto, ali se bojim da kod mene neće prije vikenda.

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene jedan mjesec 28dc a jedan 30 dc... stalno dva tri dana us minus

----------


## Vaki

Meni najčešće 28 dana, ali nakon postupaka mi treba par ciklusa da se sve ustabili. Tako da će mi sad sigurno kasniti... Da barem onda ni ne dođe!

----------


## ljube555

Cure, kod mene krenulo i najvjerojatno idem u sub.gore u vuk vrhovec... dal ide jos tko u subotu???

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav, ja sam sutra gore, dal ide jos tko???? Sestra rekla izmedu 10- 11sati doci..

----------


## ljube555

Cure, kam ste nestali???? Dal ima guzve ovi dane ????

----------


## Vaki

Joj, baš super! Ipak si i ti ovaj tjedan gore. Kod mene još ništa. Ne znam ima li gužve, Pirice?

----------


## Vaki

0407 je isto rekla da bi trebala dobiti sad negdje...

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam bila u pon.bilo sve prazno...sitra sam onda sama gore

----------


## plaha

Imam pitanje, upravo sam dobila m, da li se onda samo dolazim u ponedjeljak ili mogu sutra nazvati pa se najaviti? Hvala vam na odgovorima..

----------


## Vaki

Nazovi sutra pa ćeš odmah znati u koliko sati trebaš biti gore...

----------


## Vaki

Mada mislim da bi sutra trebala doći jer je tebi 3dc u nedjelju, a ne ponedjeljak. Na tvom mjestu bih se sutra pojavila gore.

----------


## plaha

Mogu ih nazvati odmah ujutro? Nisam iz Zg-a..

----------


## plaha

Mislim da li se javljaju odmah ujutro?

----------


## ljube555

Plaha, ako ti pisi na otpus.pismu od prije da doci 3dc gore onda samo sutra pojavis se.... ne trebas onda zvati...ako ides u postupak ovaj mjesec...a u pon ti je 4dc

----------


## plaha

> Plaha, ako ti pisi na otpus.pismu od prije da doci 3dc gore onda samo sutra pojavis se.... ne trebas onda zvati...ako ides u postupak ovaj mjesec...a u pon ti je 4dc


Hvala.. i ja sam shvatila da moram sutra gore..
Još jednom hvala.

----------


## ljube555

Cure dal ide tko 19.1 gore na vuk vrhovec???

----------


## Strašna

Ljudi i mi imamo smrzlica gore. Polako se pripremam po njih. Zanima me treba li po novom sto od nalaza prije FETa?  Brisevi i papa test ne stariji od koliko?

----------


## Vaki

Trebaš i markere. Ništa ne smije biti starije od 1 god. Neke djevojke su govorile da ne smiju biti stariji od 6. mjeseci, ali meni su uvijek dozvoljavali godinu dana.

----------


## ljube555

Mene markere dr.ne trazila uopce. Nego papa brisevi i tsh...

----------


## Strašna

Markere? To me ni na prijasnjim fetovima nisu trazili. To je nesto novo. Tnx

----------


## Vaki

Pa nije novo, to ti je ono za hepatitis i sl. Ja sam to radila 2013. i sad ponovo kad sam išla po eskime. Eto, sad idemo sa stimulacijom i opet moram ponoviti papu, briseve i markere jer je prošla godina otkako sam to obavila.

----------


## pirica

koliko brzo ujutro idu folikulometrije, da li doktori znaju kasnit??? radi posla pitam

----------


## Vaki

Njima se ne žuri... Znaju kasniti!

----------


## pirica

sve mi se čini da ću odustat od svega

----------


## Strašna

Zvala ja. Ne trebaju markeri. Papa i cb. A jel se jos uvijek “ide u salu” u 9?

----------


## ljube555

Cure , dal ima koga sutra na uzv u pola devet????

----------


## Vaki

Pirice - nemoj tako. Još nisu počele gužve pa možda stigneš sve obaviti na vrijeme.
Strašna- mi kao da smo u različitim klinikama. Ja sam trebala markere za FET. U salu sam išla u 10h, ali sam bila jedina taj dan pa možda zbog toga.
Ljube- neka ti sutra bude sve savršeno. Za mene sve znaš, tako da mene nema gore do veljače.

----------


## ljube555

Vaki, bas steta!!!!

----------


## pirica

> Markere? To me ni na prijasnjim fetovima nisu trazili. To je nesto novo. Tnx


Strašna trebaju ti markeri za FET ali samo za tebe, napravila ih neki dan pa znam i još ih je dr. POdgajski uzeo i spremio u karton da labos to izričito traži!

----------


## andream

Pirice, nakon skoro 10 godina šaljem ti vibrice ~~~~~~
(nikako ne odustajati, što je posao naspram mogućeg ishoda?). Znaš kak je bilo kod nas...  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Pirice, nakon skoro 10 godina šaljem ti vibrice ~~~~~~
> (nikako ne odustajati, što je posao naspram mogućeg ishoda?). Znaš kak je bilo kod nas...


andream ovo je fet reda radi, imamo ga pa ajde nove stim me ne padaju na pamet vise i ok sam s tim  :Smile:

----------


## andream

I mislila sam na FET.sretno!

----------


## ljube555

Pirica, kod mene nisu trebali markeri...nitko za njih nije ni pitao  a dr.detaljno sve pogledala kaj trebam tocno. Posto vidila u kartonu da sam zadnje bila u 2015

----------


## 0407

Curke pozdrav svima eto mene snaslo isto svasta toliko sretna skupila sve nalaze cak sam uspjela u 34 dana  spustit  tsh  sa 5.4 na 1.21  idealan za postupak no kasni mi 5 dana naravno uzbudena jel sam mislila da je pozitivno medutim nije vadila betu 0.100 danas mislila mozda nikad ne kasni bas sad kad sam jedva cekala da dode i da krenem  u postupak  sad ne dolazi malo me sad trbuh boli i obrisima papira vrlo svjetlo neznam sto da radim dal je iko imao slicno dal ste snecim probali potaknuti krvarenje isla sam u toplu kupku i vikend je ako ne dode vrijeme ide a voljela bi .....pomagajte ako znate  opet mi se sve produljilo nece pa nece..sta cu znate i same sto zarko zelite to je tako..kad sam se pribojavala nalaza eto sad i to...oprostite na dugom postu..

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna trebaju ti markeri za FET ali samo za tebe, napravila ih neki dan pa znam i još ih je dr. POdgajski uzeo i spremio u karton da labos to izričito traži!


Prije 3-4 dana mi doktorica rekla da ne trebam. Najbolje bi bilo da ih svakako napravim... pa nek imam.

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna- mi kao da smo u različitim klinikama. Ja sam trebala markere za FET. U salu sam išla u 10h, ali sam bila jedina taj dan pa možda zbog toga.


Pa baš... al samo nek nama bude uspješno bez obzira na “razlicitosti”  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Pirica, kod mene nisu trebali markeri...nitko za njih nije ni pitao  a dr.detaljno sve pogledala kaj trebam tocno. Posto vidila u kartonu da sam zadnje bila u 2015


I ja sam zadnje bila krajem 2015.

----------


## Bluebella

> Curke pozdrav svima eto mene snaslo isto svasta toliko sretna skupila sve nalaze cak sam uspjela u 34 dana  spustit  tsh  sa 5.4 na 1.21  idealan za postupak no kasni mi 5 dana naravno uzbudena jel sam mislila da je pozitivno medutim nije vadila betu 0.100 danas mislila mozda nikad ne kasni bas sad kad sam jedva cekala da dode i da krenem  u postupak  sad ne dolazi malo me sad trbuh boli i obrisima papira vrlo svjetlo neznam sto da radim dal je iko imao slicno dal ste snecim probali potaknuti krvarenje isla sam u toplu kupku i vikend je ako ne dode vrijeme ide a voljela bi .....pomagajte ako znate  opet mi se sve produljilo nece pa nece..sta cu znate i same sto zarko zelite to je tako..kad sam se pribojavala nalaza eto sad i to...oprostite na dugom postu..


Mozda ti ovaj tekst moze pomoci.
Sretno!

https://www.lektire.hr/interpunkcijski-znakovi/

----------


## etkica

ja bila tamo i pitam sestru za markere,kaže mi pod obavezno jer su im nešto postrožili.  e pa sad ti znaj...jednoj treba ,drugoj ne..!!!!!! znači vrijede godinu dana svi nalazi!

----------


## 0407

Pozd   evo danas mi je dosla al lagano uz uzasne bolove dal znate dal ivi na vv danas rade trebali bi ja zovem nejavlja se niko  jer moram zvati 1 dan..

----------


## miuta821

> Pozd   evo danas mi je dosla al lagano uz uzasne bolove dal znate dal ivi na vv danas rade trebali bi ja zovem nejavlja se niko  jer moram zvati 1 dan..


Onda u ponedjeljak ides gore i kazes da u sub bio prvi dan. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 0407

Uspjela sam dobila sam  u poned  u 10  ..dal neko zna kako prirodno da potaknem jace krvarenje .slabo mi krenulo uz uzasne bolove sigurno zato sto je kasnila 6 dana..pomagajte hvala od srca

----------


## Vaki

Pa mislim da to uopće nije važno. Nekad jače krvarimo, nekad slabije... Na pregledu će vidjeti ljušti li se endometrij, koje je debljine... Ne brini!

----------


## ljube555

Etkica, ja sestre uopce nisam ni pitala. Nego sve rjesavala sa dr.Jukic. ona me nije ni pitala. Nego samo papu i bris.. i tsh posto 2015 sam imala visoki... i sa tima nalazama sam usla i Fet i 24.1 imam transfer!!!!!

----------


## 0407

Ok hvala al dosta je vazno jeddnom mi dokt.alebic odgodio postupak jel je 3 dan bio debel 7mm  a morao biti tanji zato sto ja inace ne krvarim puno jedva 2 dana pa me zato strah  ..al valjda ce biti ok

----------


## Vaki

Aha! Nisam znala, meni je bio o.k. bez obzira na jačinu krvarenja. No, meni uvijek traje između 5 i 6 dana pa se valjda stigne stanjiti. Držim fige da sve dobro prođe.

----------


## 0407

Hvala i tebi sve da bude ok

----------


## Vaki

Sad sam se sjetila Vrkute. Ne znam jesi li nju pila, ona regulira cikluse.

----------


## 0407

Evo me na vv  nije neka guzva dokt..u sali ..Vaki  Ma pijem sve pijem caj od fitoterapeuta mjesavinu za miome i cikluse al tek mj.dana....  bas me strah sad sam krvarila 2 dana  i sad samo na obrisima malo   imam krvi sto ce mi reci dokt  jukic   dal odustaje od postupka kad treba sigurno jace se cistititi konacno docekam dan sad kad sve padne u vodu  bas sam zabrinuta jako .ja cijeli zivot imam 2.il3 dana nikad vise 
 I uzasne bolove prirodno sam zanijela curicu a drugo nikako 10 god...al prije 5 imala kiretazu u 9 tj prestalo srce kucati...zato eto strah me  svega .. ..

----------


## Vaki

Uh! Baš mi je žao. Nadam se da će se sve lijepo posložiti i da krećeš u postupak koji će rezultirati bebicom.

----------


## 0407

Vaki evo nije bila dokt..Jukic....valjda dolazi popodne dezurna je   pa me primila dokt Rados  cini si dragom  sve ok je malo prolaktin je povisen al nije preko granice za tsh moram nastaviti piti eurthyrox  kako bi sve bilo uredu  dobila sam  bemfola injekcije 5 kom...imate li snjima iskustva kakav ishod  meni jw pregledala jajnike i rekla je da su super a nalaz amh 11.7 ...a 2012..bio amh 19.7..njoj nista jasno kad vidi ultrazvuk da su odlicni..

----------


## Vaki

Pa to je super vijest! Negdje u postovima sam naišla na bemfolu, ali nemam iskustva s njom pa nemam ništa pametno da napišem o tome...

----------


## 0407

Ma sve ok   ima isto sastav i odjek kao gonali ja saznala..mene samo zanima mozda malo smjesno al neznam posto mi je prvi put sa injekcijama terapija da li se moze i na drugu stranu trbuha davati injekcije ili mora samo na jednu steanu kako su pokazali hvala ..

----------


## ljube555

Cure, dal ima koja od vas sutra punkciju ili transfer????

----------


## Vaki

0407 - Možeš i u drugu stranu. Meni su tako i rekli, malo u jednu, malo u drugu stranu. Da ne budeš u modricama...

----------


## Vaki

Da vas pitam nešto... Odgodili smo postupak jer suprug ima markere iz 2013. (totalno mi je to promaklo) i onda mi veli doktor da bih i ja mogla ponoviti briseve, papu i markere jer mi vrijede do 3. mjeseca. Napravim ja to i mislim kako ću u 2. mjesecu krenuti u postupak, kad ono nalazi će biti gotovi za 50 dana!? Nekako mi se čini da nikad nisam morala toliko čekati! Koliko ste vi čekali nalaze?

----------


## 0407

Vaki  hvala ti evo piknula se ja danas sama i ok je mene nis ne boli malo piknes  i toj e to..markere ja i muz radili u petrovoj na transfuziji  bili gotovi za 5 dana a.papa ok treba 4 tj..  a briseve je meni ginekologica napravila i rekla da sama nosim na mirogojsku i bili gotovi isto za par dana  kao brze bude kad ti odneses sa uputnicom i bas sam se iznenadila  .pa mi nije jasno zasto 50 dana ..moras cekati.

.

----------


## pirica

> Da vas pitam nešto... Odgodili smo postupak jer suprug ima markere iz 2013. (totalno mi je to promaklo) i onda mi veli doktor da bih i ja mogla ponoviti briseve, papu i markere jer mi vrijede do 3. mjeseca. Napravim ja to i mislim kako ću u 2. mjesecu krenuti u postupak, kad ono nalazi će biti gotovi za 50 dana!? Nekako mi se čini da nikad nisam morala toliko čekati! Koliko ste vi čekali nalaze?


7 dana

----------


## Jelena

> andream ovo je fet reda radi, imamo ga pa ajde nove stim me ne padaju na pamet vise i ok sam s tim


pirice, drago mi te vidjet. Sad sam baš znatiželjna što će ispasti "kad se najmanje nadaš"   :Kiss:

----------


## 0407

Curke moje evo danas sam bila 7 d c  imam l.j  13 mm i kao 10mm. I nekoliko antralnih  manjih ..na desnom nist nevidi vecinom mali   jos sam dobila 3 puta bemfolu +2 cetrotida   da libje moguce da se jos koji manji razvije od tri injekcije  bemfola  jel 10 dan  u poned..imam opet folikulimetriju...pomoc

----------


## pirica

> Curke moje evo danas sam bila 7 d c  imam l.j  13 mm i kao 10mm. I nekoliko antralnih  manjih ..na desnom nist nevidi vecinom mali   jos sam dobila 3 puta bemfolu +2 cetrotida   da libje moguce da se jos koji manji razvije od tri injekcije  bemfola  jel 10 dan  u poned..imam opet folikulimetriju...pomoc


bila sam i ja jutros, plava s naočalama s pola glave izbrijane  :Smile:

----------


## jelena30

Cure da li netko ima broj na koji se može dobiti socijalna radnica sa VV?

----------


## Vaki

Oni valjda i računaju na to da će se folikuli još malo nahraniti i porasti.
Što se tiće soc. radnice, probaj žicati sestre da ti daju broj. Sigurno ga znaju ili mogu saznati...

----------


## 0407

Vaki ti si iskusna znaci moze se promjeniti nakon tri dana nesto    da poraste ja kontam ak je za 4 dana naraslo dva veca a valjda ce i ovi mali sobzirom da sam ñ prvi put na takvoj stimulaciji sa injekcijama puse..

----------


## ljube555

Cure, dal ima koga iz varazdina???

----------


## Vaki

Često daju pred kraj još malo stimulacije da se pokrenu i ovi manji. Kod mene je to upalilo...

----------


## sretnaofca

Pozdrav svim VV curama! Nova sam ovdje i ovo mi je prvi post.. Čitamo se  :Smile:

----------


## 0407

Da Vaki meninje danas 7 dan c  i na ljevom j 13mm i 10 mm i nesto manjih a na desnom samo manji  tako sam dobila jos 3 injek bemfola plus 2 cetrotide i u pon 10 dan cik..pa se nadam da ce biti bolje inace ovo mi prvi put na ovakvoj stimulaciji jer na klomifen samo dobijem 2 folikule dobre tako da ocekujem sad bolje a vidit cemo drzte fige i ja svima ...

----------


## Vaki

Pa od klomifena se rijetko dobiva puno jajnih stanica. Ja sam ih npr. imala 4, dodali mi puregon i onda dobili još 2. Eto, držim fige da sve super prođe!

----------


## Libra

> Da Vaki meninje danas 7 dan c  i na ljevom j 13mm i 10 mm i nesto manjih a na desnom samo manji  tako sam dobila jos 3 injek bemfola plus 2 cetrotide i u pon 10 dan cik..pa se nadam da ce biti bolje inace ovo mi prvi put na ovakvoj stimulaciji jer na klomifen samo dobijem 2 folikule dobre tako da ocekujem sad bolje a vidit cemo drzte fige i ja svima ...


Koju dozu bemfole si uopce dobila? Od koliko jedinica...150, 200, 250 po danu??

----------


## 0407

Bemfola 225 do sada 6 kom  jedna po danu od 3 dana ciklusa  jos sutra jedna pa na folikulimetriju u poned  .valjda ce ovi manji ..
Citam po forumu da nekom nista ne vide prvi dan i onda ih bude dosta drugi il treci put

----------


## 0407

Znam jasam od klomifena dobila 2 folikule i to je to al za aih  ..a sad kao jaca stimulaciji.i zato se nadam boljem ishodu kad se vec pikam po prvi put  hvala i tebi  .

----------


## Strašna

> Pozdrav svim VV curama! Nova sam ovdje i ovo mi je prvi post.. Čitamo se


Dobrodošla! I da što prije tipkamo o uspješnim trudnoćama!

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala na dobrodošlici!
0407-prosli, prvi ciklis sam bila stimulirana sa Bemfola75 pa Bemfola150+3 injekcije Cetrotide. Iako postupak nije uspio, zadnja 2 dana mi je folikul narastao 6mm, pa se nadam se su i tebi narasli ovaj vikend! Doduse, svaki organizam reagira drugacije na stimulaciju, i sve je to subjektivno i individualno.. npr. ja sam u punoj stimulaciji "uzgojila" samo 1 folikul i bio je prazan..

----------


## 0407

Drage moje evo me sa pregleda jesu evo ima ih 5 kom 2 po 18mm .2 po 19mm  i jedan po 20mm..ima i onih manje al to cemo vidjeti na dan punkcije ..znaci stimulacija je bila 3 do 10 dan bemfola 225  plus 3 cetrotida i danas navecer ovitrele stoperica u srijedu punkcija  pa sta bog dadne  dobro su narasli u 3 dana   mozda bude jos koji al oni ne spominju kao sto ove nije ni vidjela samo jedan a glw ih danas   dragi bog sada odlucuje drzi te mi srecke    pusa..

----------


## sretnaofca

Sretno na punkciji i nadalje! Javi ishod  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Sretno! Naravno da su porasli, lijepo si ih nahranila... Sretno! :grouphug:

----------


## 0407

Bas jesam  sad polako  jos malo pa stoperica

----------


## 0407

Dal mi neko moze reci ako imas dva dobra embrija znam da po zakonu ide tako koliko vracaju na vv dal oni odlucuju ili ja informacija samo ljubim vas

----------


## ljube555

Dr.ti preporuci koliko bi vratili ali ti odlucis. Meni preporucili 2015 jednu blasticu ali sam trazila dvje i svje su bili vraceni.

----------


## 0407

ljube555 i jel pozitivan ishod

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 i jel pozitivan ishod


2015 tad bio pozitivni imam curicu 21.3 ce imat 2godine

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 0407

Da vam se javim curke  moje zavrsila punkcija dobili 6 j.stanica iznenadujuce   kazu  sobzirom da sam imala 5 folik... malo krvarim al moguce zbog visokog tlaka i sve  je bilo na ljevom jajniku   tako da sad se nadam da se oplodi i da su zdrave stanice sve je u bozjim rukama

----------


## ljube555

> Da vam se javim curke  moje zavrsila punkcija dobili 6 j.stanica iznenadujuce   kazu  sobzirom da sam imala 5 folik... malo krvarim al moguce zbog visokog tlaka i sve  je bilo na ljevom jajniku   tako da sad se nadam da se oplodi i da su zdrave stanice sve je u bozjim rukama


Bit ce sve super!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sretnaofca

> Da vam se javim curke  moje zavrsila punkcija dobili 6 j.stanica iznenadujuce   kazu  sobzirom da sam imala 5 folik... malo krvarim al moguce zbog visokog tlaka i sve  je bilo na ljevom jajniku   tako da sad se nadam da se oplodi i da su zdrave stanice sve je u bozjim rukama


Suuper! Držim fige :Smile:

----------


## 0407

Hvala vam eto valjda ce biti sve uredu  znate li kolko dana pustaju i vracaju embrije zasto puste i odluce do blastice i neznam kako na vv vracaju  puse

----------


## 0407

Ej drage moje koliko dana puste i zasto idu do blastica i dal idu do 5 dana ili vracaju 2 dan kako ide na vv zna li ko  meni rekli dodite u petak pa cemo vidjeti  jel znam da je bolje do 5 dana pustiti e sad neznam kako gore prakticiraju ...puse..

----------


## ljube555

> Ej drage moje koliko dana puste i zasto idu do blastica i dal idu do 5 dana ili vracaju 2 dan kako ide na vv zna li ko  meni rekli dodite u petak pa cemo vidjeti  jel znam da je bolje do 5 dana pustiti e sad neznam kako gore prakticiraju ...puse..


Ja jedino znam da sam imala cetiri js, svi bili oplodeni tri pustili do 5 dana jedna propala ta cetvrta. Dvje dosli do blastica a jedna morula. 2015 mi vratili dvje blaste a 24.1.2018 fet jednu morulu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Valjda vide prema razvoju... Ukoliko prosude da nisu najbolje kvalitete onda ih vraćaju ranije. Ne znam, meni su rekli da su odlične, a ipak su mi ih vratili 2. dan. Tada sam i ostala trudna. No, kad sam ih imala više od 6 onda su ih pustili do 5. dana. Nadam se da će se sve lijepo oploditi! Sretno!

----------


## Vaki

Ljube još malo pa beta... Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube još malo pa beta... Sretno!


Pozdrav... da jos malo... u pon.cu ici vaditi... ako do tada ne procurim

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pirica

> Ej drage moje koliko dana puste i zasto idu do blastica i dal idu do 5 dana ili vracaju 2 dan kako ide na vv zna li ko  meni rekli dodite u petak pa cemo vidjeti  jel znam da je bolje do 5 dana pustiti e sad neznam kako gore prakticiraju ...puse..


neće ti čekat do 5.dana jer ti je 5. dan nedjelja a oni ne rade nedjeljom

----------


## pirica

*0407* da samu sebe ispravim pobrkala sam dane haha pon ti je 5. dan i u svakom slučaju ako si dobila više js bolje bi ti bilo da čekaju 5. dan

----------


## 0407

Hvala vam Ljube  drzim fige da bude velika beta  ..imala sam u srijedu punkciju onda bi 5 dan bio nedjelja  ako se racuna od dana punkcije  i ako uopxe dode do oplodnje.il neznam od kad se racuna

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala vam Ljube  drzim fige da bude velika beta  ..imala sam u srijedu punkciju onda bi 5 dan bio nedjelja  ako se racuna od dana punkcije  i ako uopxe dode do oplodnje.il neznam od kad se racuna


Dan punkciji ne racunas....pon.ti je peti dan...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 0407

Sta bude bude valjda ce biti od 6 jedna a ja trazila dvije da vrate valjda me nece nesto kazniti jer sam prije vremena rekla ..

----------


## 0407

Bas sam tuzna nista od transfera  od 6 stanica 4 zrele al samo dvije se oplodile i stale razvijati se kako sam sve nade dala i izgubila

----------


## ljube555

> Bas sam tuzna nista od transfera  od 6 stanica 4 zrele al samo dvije se oplodile i stale razvijati se kako sam sve nade dala i izgubila


Ajme.... bas mi zao!!!! Nema tih rijeci za utjehu!!°

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 0407

Znam ne placem al sebe krivim al zderem se sto ste vi ako jeste koristile za poboljsavanje kvalitete jajne stanice  ...

----------


## sretnaofca

> Bas sam tuzna nista od transfera  od 6 stanica 4 zrele al samo dvije se oplodile i stale razvijati se kako sam sve nade dala i izgubila


Baš mi je žao..ali neka ti nada ne utihne i probaj opet ako možeš kroz neko vrijeme..

Ja čekam da gospođa M krene punom snagom, pa se nadam da u ponedjeljak startam sa stimulacijom, ako sve bude u redu.. Drugi mi je pokušaj, no ovaj put startam sa nadom i željom za uspjehom za razliku od prvog puta kad mi je bilo sve ravno, i bez ikakvih očekivanja. Nadam se da se neću razočarati..

----------


## Vaki

0407 - uh! Baš mi je žao. Nemoj se bedirat, klomifenska stimulacija ne odgovara svima. Imaš dosta tema o poboljšavanju kvalitete jajnih stanica, ali od sume informacija je ponekad teško izvući najbolje. Ja sam pila čaj od vrkute, koenzim q10, vitamin d i ne znam što još. Nakon toga sam ostala trudna, slučajnost ili ne... ne znam!

----------


## 0407

Vaki hvala ti nisam imala klomifensku  vec bemfola +cetrotide+ovitrele   dobila 6  j.s   4 bile zrele al eto ja mislim i da je do embriologa    sad cu vidjet rekla sam dokt.  da idem na sezonu i da bi voljela pokusati  jos u 3mj..rekla mi jw da dodem da nece garantirati da ovisi o mojim jajnicima da nema cista ili neznam sta    al nije mi jasno zasto se igraju ako je los spermiogram zasto nisu isli icsi  a ne ivf pa sta bude bude igraju se malo sa ljudima     ako nw uspije mislim da je do stimulacije   i  naravno otici cu u 5mj privatno samo moram vidjeti koja klinika odnosno koji dokt je najbolje strucan a i embriolog   pa vas molim ako ijedna zna ili je prosla koja privatna klinika i dokt bi bili najbolji.....

----------


## Inesz

0407,
žao mi je da je postupak završio bez transfera. 
Bi li detalje o postupku napisala na ovu temu?
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...13#post3028513

hvala!

----------


## Vaki

Ne znam zašto sam mislila da si na klomifenu!? Baš te zadesio najgori scenarij. Ne znam što da mislim, nekako mi je sve to čudno. Vjerujem da ti nisu rekli zašto je do toga došlo i zašto nisu sami birali najbolje spermije!? Trebali su kombinirati IVF i ICSI... Ne znam!

----------


## 0407

Znam i meni nije jasnu ja znam da kad stanice nisu zrele ili kad su prezrele ne dolazi do oplodnje  ali bile su 4 zrele  pa mi nije stvarno jasno. Sa prvim mi nije zrela jajna stanica bilaa...i jos sa dobrom stimulacijom   a sta cu valjda tako mora biti  probat cu jos  glavu gore ako nista druga klinika  hvala vam na podrsci....

----------


## Vaki

*sretnaofca* - kaj ima kod tebe? Jesi li krenula sa stimulacijom?

----------


## sretnaofca

Vaki-ma nisam jos pocela buduci M jos nema. Vec cca 6 dana imam smedji iscjedak i malo me jajnici probadaju a od nje ni m! Pila sam Duphastone 2x1 tbl/10 dana, od prestanka pijenja je proslo vec 14 dana. Ima neka ideju gdje je moja M?  :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## sretnaofca

...s tim da moram napomenuti da trudna zasigurno nisam :D

----------


## Strašna

Slicnih problema imam i ja. Nakon popijenih Duphastona, menga zeza. I to ne po prvi put. Cekam da krenem.

----------


## Vaki

S tim ciklusima uvijek problemi. Ajde, da vam čim prije dođe pa da krenete...

----------


## sretnaofca

Samo da nije neka cista posrijedi, sam mi to jos fali..  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nadam se da ce nam svima stici sto prije da krenemo u nove pobjede!

----------


## Ribica88

Bok cure, nakon detaljnog praćenja teme odlučila sam vam se pridružiti,  nadam se da me primate  :Smile:  Prije tri mjeseca dijagnosticirana nam je azoospermija (sok i tuga neopisiva) i sad krećemo u borbu. Svi nalazi za sad ok (papa, brisevi, hormoni (oboje) i urinokultura).   Slijedi nam pregled kod androloga pa ako bude sve ok punkcija i biopsija testisa. Uputnica za prvi pregled i mišljenje je tu, ali ne znam ima li smisla javljati se dok ne vidimo hoćemo li imati 'materijala' za postupak? Sigurna sam da ću imati još najmanje 101 pitanje kad se malo ufuram,  sve mi je novo, gutam informacije vec tjednima  :Smile:   Čitamo se  :Smile:

----------


## Vanessaa

Pozdrav cure. 
Nova sam ovdje, citam vas vec duze. Odlucila da se pridruzim mozda lakse produ cekanja...
Trenutno sam na mirovanju zbog hiperstimulacije, cljedeci ciklus idemo na prvi fet.
Svima zelim srecu i pozitivne bete.

----------


## pirica

imaju li oni na VV nekakvu mail adresu na koju im se može javiti?

----------


## Strašna

Pirica ja mislim da nemaju, ali mozda se javi netko ko bolje zna. Ima netko sutra gore?

----------


## Kadauna

> Bok cure, nakon detaljnog praćenja teme odlučila sam vam se pridružiti,  nadam se da me primate  Prije tri mjeseca dijagnosticirana nam je azoospermija (sok i tuga neopisiva) i sad krećemo u borbu. Svi nalazi za sad ok (papa, brisevi, hormoni (oboje) i urinokultura).   Slijedi nam pregled kod androloga pa ako bude sve ok punkcija i biopsija testisa. Uputnica za prvi pregled i mišljenje je tu, ali ne znam ima li smisla javljati se dok ne vidimo hoćemo li imati 'materijala' za postupak? Sigurna sam da ću imati još najmanje 101 pitanje kad se malo ufuram,  sve mi je novo, gutam informacije vec tjednima   Čitamo se


dobro došla Vanessa, da što kraće ostaneš na ovom podforumu i čim prije odlepršaš na neki trudnički.  Nadam se da te posljedice hiperstimulacije ne muče previše..... 
Koja vam je dijagnoza? Koliko zametaka su Vam uspjeli zamrznuti?

----------


## Vaki

Dobrodošle cure! Sretno u postupcima...

----------


## Vanessaa

Hvala na lijepim zeljama, isto zelim i tebi  :Smile:  Nemam nekih problema, prva 4 dana su me boljeli jajnici i to je to, vecinom odmaram i lezim kako mi je receno.
Iskreno mi zapravo ni neznamo koja je tocno dijagnoza, koliko sam citala bila bi astenospermija slaba pokretljivost. Prvi nalaz spermiograma nam je bio sok, sve nule. Suprug je odlucio da nejde kod androloga nego je kupio
Fertil up. Nakon 3.mjes.uzimanja nalaz se popravio, krenuli smo u 1.postupak i njegov nalaz je bio jos bolji, toliko da su nam rekli da mozemo imati dijete i prirodno. 
Oplodila se jedna js.bili na transferu ali nije se primilo.
Sad u drugom postupku imali smo 13 js. oplodilo se 7, 5blastocisti i 2embrija, sve su zamrznuli i sad cekam pocetak ciklusa da idemo na transfer ako prezive odmrzavanje.

----------


## sretnaofca

Pozdrav svim curkama! Izgleda da nas ima par koje cekamo pocetak ciklusa, mozda se i sretnemo na VV!
Ako se ne sretnemo, naravno da svima zelim svu srecu

----------


## sretnaofca

Trebam savjet: nakon sto sam popila Duphastone, vec par dana imam smedji iscjedak popracen tupom menga boli, jucer se pojacao, a od danas je promijenio boju u krv :D ako sutra ujutro bude jace tekla krv, da li da odem ma VV? Ne bih voljela profulati ciklus.. Kaj mislite?

----------


## Strašna

Meni je bilo tako, i zvala sam u petak jer je lagano postajala krv. Rekli mi da dodjem danas, u subotu. Po tome, 2.dc.

----------


## sretnaofca

Aha..kod mene ide polako, tak da ja danas racunam 1.dc.  Naz cu vv eventualno ak mi se neko javi, da se najavim za pon!
Sretno Strasna danas gore!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala puno! I tebi sretno u pon! 
I kod mene ide polako, ali jasna je krv. Ponedjeljak bi mi bio prekasno.

----------


## Ribica88

Cure sretno!  :fige: 

Evo ja jučer 2dc javila se gore, ipak krećemo nakon što riješimo sve kod androloga. U međuvremenu ćemo izvaditi markere da budemo spremni kad dođe vrijeme. 
Vanessa, mislim da ćemo i mi probati s Fertil up-om, ako dr. odobri. Čula sam da je kod dosta parova upalilo. Je li imao kakve nuspojave osim onih očitih? :D

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala! Jesi obavila pregled danas? Pocinjes?

----------


## Strašna

Jesam. Vrazja cista.... mjesec kontracepcije, pa iduci ciklus opet gore.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ajoj, bas peh! Ja se javim kad zbavim sutra vv, meni se cini da cu i ja imat slicni scenarij :D

----------


## Vaki

Ribice - ja svog supruga nagovaram na Fertil up, ali to je njemu glupost. Dogovorili smo se ako nam ne uspije u 3. mjesecu onda će ga uzimati...  :Wink:

----------


## Ribica88

Vaki isto je i kod nas. Uporno odbija ali ja sam predosadna pa svako malo; "i onda ćemo mi uzimati fertil up..." Valjda sam mu jadnom popila svu krv  :Trep trep:  Nakon što sam mu pročitala Vanessin post ipak je popustio. Htjela bih da probamo s tim prije punkcije i/ili biopsije, nikad ne znaš.  :fige:

----------


## Vanessaa

> Vaki isto je i kod nas. Uporno odbija ali ja sam predosadna pa svako malo; "i onda ćemo mi uzimati fertil up..." Valjda sam mu jadnom popila svu krv  Nakon što sam mu pročitala Vanessin post ipak je popustio. Htjela bih da probamo s tim prije punkcije i/ili biopsije, nikad ne znaš.


Ribica88
Nije bilo nikakvih nuspojava, on uzima fertil up vec skoro 8mjes.i sve je uredu. Nine htio cuti za biopsije...bili smo presretni dok smo vidjeli koliko se njegov nalaz popravio ☺

----------


## sretnaofca

Cure, buduci nisam jos do sad dolazila na vv nenajavljeno, a sutra mi je 3.dc, u kolko sati da se nacrtam gore? Oko 8, ili iza 11? Nisam ziher jel ce mi krv vadit, inache sve nalaze imam od prije 3.mj pa ako je u redu na uzv, idemo sa stimulacijom. Totalno sam zab kad sam bila narucena prosli put..

----------


## Vanessaa

Sretnaofca budi tamo u pol 8, 8. Meni jednom sestra rekla ako ih ne dobijem telefonski neka samo  dodem 3.dc u pola 8.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam sad za 2dc bila “narucena” u “prvoj turi”... prije sale. U salu se ide u pol 10. Mozda sam pomogla. Sretno! I javi...

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala vam puno puno! Javim se kad zbavim pregled!  :Smile:

----------


## plaha

Samo da se kratko javim. Imamo plusić nakon drugog AIH..

----------


## sretnaofca

Ooo cestitam!!
Mene je sestra zaprimila, uzela otpusno pismo od proslog puta, otpremila i rekla da dodjem iza 11..sreca da radim par min od vv  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vanessaa

Plaha cestitam!!  :Smile: 

sretnaofca znaci ipak iza 11, sretno

----------


## Vanessaa

Cure trebam savjet, pomoc... 
Danas mi je 25dc.uzimam utrogestan 3x1 i pocela sam lagano krvariti, vise kao sukrvica. Neznam da li je to normalno, da li mjesecnica moze doci prije jos pod utrogestanom? 
Imam lagane bolove, nisu oni kao kod prave m. 
Vec kako sam prije napisala, transfera nije bilo zbog blage hiperstimulacije.

----------


## sretnaofca

Daklem, ovaj ciklus je dr rekla da cemo prirodni ivf, 3x1 klomifen, do subote (tad je 1.fm) pa cemo vidjeti kako dalje.. Jako sam skepticna, ako sam na ful stimulaciji uzgojila 1 folikul koji je bio prazan, ne znam kaj bum uzgojila sa klomifenom.. Kakva su vasa iskustva s tim tbl?

----------


## Vanessaa

Prvi postupak klomifen 3x1 5 dana, jedna js. 3dan od punkcije je bio transfer.

----------


## Vaki

Meni je klomifen odgovarao. Možda će tebi bolje odgovarati od pune stimulacije. Nemaš što izgubiti, ovako ćeš barem znati. Sretno!
Plaha - čestitam!

----------


## Vaki

Plaha - tebe sam vidjela na pregledu... Ti si ona slatka kovrčava... Sretno dalje!

----------


## sretnaofca

Vidjet cemo, ali nikako nemam dobar feeling za ovo..imam visoki amh i rekla je dr. Jukic da bi klomifen mogao bit dobitna kombinacija ovaj ciklus pogotovo jer je prije 2 mj bio stimulirani, a hormoni jos uvijek aktivni. U biti sa mnom je fizioloski vise manje sve ok, imam PCOS i Hashimoto. No, mm je imao ca testisa, ima smrznuto sjeme na vv od prije kemice pa smo odlucili raditi bebe :D

----------


## Vanessaa

Moje poruke uopce ne dolaze, pa neznam niti dali ce ova. Ja cu izgleda u srijedu na vv. Danas mi je 25dc i imam lagano krvarenje, uzimam utrogestan 3x1, nadam se da nije doslo do nekih komplikacija. U prvom postupku sam dobila m tek 3. dan nakon prestanka uzimanja utrogestana.

----------


## Vaki

:Heart: Nadam se da je to dobitna kombinacija, stvarno ste se dovoljno napatili.

----------


## Vanessaa

Evo sad vidim da su sve poruke prosle  :Smile:

----------


## sretnaofca

Sumnjam da je to lose sto ti je ranije krenula krv, to je ok. Ne mora biti bas knjiski i po pravilima, to  sam se naucila na svom primjeru  Idi na vv u srijedu i neka ti je sa srecom i sve cisto!
Hvala vam cure na sreci 
Citam neke forume sa iskustvima sa klomifenom i zakljucak je da pravila nema i sve je individualno, kao i obicno...ojoojoo..
Nis, kak bude bude, sam nek nekaj naraste nutra :D

----------


## Vanessaa

Hvala sretnaofca, sutra cu prvo nazvati i sigurna sam da ce mi sestra reci da dodem u srijedu. Nadam se da je sve u redu i da mozemo u pripremu za transfer.

----------


## Vaki

Vanessaa- sretno!

----------


## Vanessaa

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Vanessaa

Evo samo da napisem, bila jucer na pregledu, nazalost nista od postupka za ovaj ciklus, imam ciste na oba jajnika, dr.rekla da su jajnici jos dosta veliki, da su jos prisutni hormoni... prepisala mi duphaston, nadam se da ih sljedeci ciklus vise nece biti.

----------


## sretnaofca

..onda držim fige za iduci ciklus! Samo se nemoj nervirati  :Smile: 
Ja sam na 4.danu klomifena 150mg, počeli su me jajnici probadat kao kod stimulacije hormonima. Nadam se da je to znak da se folikuli stvaraju i polako rastu! U subotu moram na fm pa cemo vidjeti ima li kakvih "baloncica" u jajnicima (da vam ne velim kak sam nervozna ovaj put)  :Joggler:

----------


## Prunus <3

Čitam vas, pratim vas...  :Wink:  
Moje iskustvo s klomifenom je dobro. 3 jajne stanice, s tim da je bilo 6-7 folikula. 1 se oplodila i zadrzala kod mame do 9tt i onda me napustila.  :Sad:  Nikad zaboravljena, al jos malo pa idemo dalje.  
Sretno cure!

----------


## Vaki

Ma mora biti sve o.k.! Bilo je vrijeme... Javljajte novosti. Ja još uvijek čekam nalaze papa testa pa da mogu krenuti. Pratim vas...!

----------


## MalaMa

Pozdrav! Malo off topic ali trebam pomoć. Zna li netko mora li de na VV naručiti za TSH i do kad se može doći vaditi krv? Oprostite na upadu.

----------


## Vaki

Ne znam za te pretrage, ali cure koje su vadile krv su dolazile oko 7.30h

----------


## Ribica88

Bok cure, čitam vas ali nikako se javiti..
Plaha, čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Vanessaa brzo će to, no stress. A onda u nove pobjede  :Love: 
Sretnaofca sretno sutra!  :fige: 
Mi smo odradili androloga i dobili dobre vijesti a to je da nije da nema ničega.  :Very Happy:  Urolozi nam do sada nisu ukazali na visoku razinu leukocita i sad krećemo dalje rješavati. Pregled+spermio opet za 3 mj, u međuvremenu najvjerojatnije antibiotici kad dobijemo rezultate. I da, krenuli s fertil up-om do sljedećeg spermia  :fige: 

MalaMa ja sam vadila TSH prije 3 mj, tada se nije trebalo naručivati ni ići na upis pacijenata, samo kad dođeš na prvi kat (od 7.30 mislim) uzmeš broj na redomatu pod B ako se ne varam i čekaš red s uputnicom 

p.s. znam da je moj slučaj više za temu azoo ali meni je lijepo tu s vama i nadam se što skorijem postupku

----------


## MalaMa

Cure puno vam hvala. Sretno svima!

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok cure! 
Eto mene napuhnute ko zaba sa vv! Situacija na 8dc sa clomidom nije dramaticno perspektivna, tako se izrazio ginic (btw jos se nisam druzila s njime, pa ako znate kako se zove?) Ima, kolko sam vidla , sve skupa 3-4 folikula, ali to je taak malo.. Jos danas pijem 150mg clomida, i u pon ujutro opet na vv. Drzite fige, moje su spremne za sve nas!

----------


## Vaki

Pretpostavljam da je bio dr. Podgajski. Nije ti on ništa govorio? Meni on uvijek sve fino objasni... Ribice - eto, glavno da ima!!!

----------


## sretnaofca

Rekao je dr. Podgajski da nema dramaticne perspektive, ali nade ima. Sutra opet uzv pa cemo vidjet.
Inace je rekao da sam po svemu kandidat za drilling jajnika..hmm ne znam bas, ja nemam bas klasicni pco..vidjet cemo na vrijeme sve.

----------


## Vaki

Čudno da ti nije ubacio stimulaciju da malo popravi situaciju. Valjda je odlučio da ovaj put probate bez toga...

----------


## sretnaofca

Dr.Jukic je u startu rekla da cemo ovaj ciklus probat sa prirodnim ivf (samo clomid i stoperica), pa valjda zato nije nis dodavao. Ne znam dal bi to i dalje bio prirodni ivf ako ubaci neku stimulaciju poput bemfole ili slicno.. Zasad smo potrosili 1 stimulirani ivf, ovo ce biti 1 prirodni. Pa nam ostaju 3 stimulirana i 1 prirodni na teret hzzo. Brzo se to trosi  :Raspa:

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok cure!
Dr. Jukic je danas bila bas lose volje, kasnila sat vremena. Usla sam unutra, skinula se, legla, obukla i izasla van skoro bez rijeci... u cetvrtak moram doc opet na uzv. Uopce ne znam jel imam koji folikul il ne, nisam uspjela skicnut na monitoru niti ju stigla ista pitat. Bas sam u bedu.

----------


## Strašna

Cure jel gore sad bude svaki dan po samo jedan doktor?

----------


## Vaki

Ovo baš nije lijepo, a ni profesionalno od nje. Meni ona nikad ništa nije govorila ako nisam pitala. I, da ne bi bio prirodan da su dodali stimulacije...

----------


## sretnaofca

Strasna-samo je jedan dr za pregled, uzv i cini mi se isti taj i za sve punkcije, trsnsfere u tom danu. Imaju dosta posla trenutno, cini mi se..iako tamo je uvijek zurka!
A ja se nadam jos uvijek da cu u cetvrtak ugledati bar jedan folikul!

----------


## Strašna

Mogu mislit kako onda bude guzva. Prije su uvijek po 2 doktora radila. Sretno ti!

----------


## pirica

> Mogu mislit kako onda bude guzva. Prije su uvijek po 2 doktora radila. Sretno ti!


iznedatit ces se kad vidis, ali to nije niti g od guzve kako je nekad bilo, bas je nekako tuzno :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

Bila sam ono jednom ovaj mjesec. I to je bilo otuzno, da. U odnosu na stara vremena. Bzvz mi je to s jednim doktorom.

----------


## Inesz

> iznedatit ces se kad vidis, ali to nije niti g od guzve kako je nekad bilo, bas je nekako tuzno


tužni su im i rezultati. puno postupaka, malo rođene djece  :Sad:  
a uz sve to i svaka punkcija praktički na živo se obavlja.

----------


## pirica

> tužni su im i rezultati. puno postupaka, malo rođene djece  
> a uz sve to i svaka punkcija praktički na živo se obavlja.


da nisu ni sjena onoga sto su nekad bili, zalosno

----------


## sretnaofca

Imam jedno pitanje za vas, ako netko zna.. dakle imam na vv uputnicu D1 koja vrijedi godinu dana za sve sto mi tamo zatreba oko mpo. I ta ista vrijedi do 10.mj. ove godine. Ako bi ja na vv zavrsila svoje lijecenje i sve postupke prije nego uputnica prestane vrijediti, i prebacila se u drugu mpo kliniku- kaj s tom uputnicom? Jel mogu dici drugu D1 za tu drugu kliniku, buduci sam se iz prethodne klinike odjavila? Ili moram čekat da ova prestane vrijediti da bi mi ginic mogao napisati drugu? Kompliciram, znam...
Znam da nije bas pitanje za ovu temu, al vec kad sam tu, mozda se nadje netko ko kuzi moje pitanje  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Ja ne znam, ali meni moj ginekolog svaki put kad idem u novi postupak daje d1 uputnicu mada mu ja govorim da mi ne treba jer stara vrijedi godinu dana... Tako da mislim da ne treba čekati.

----------


## sretnaofca

Novosti sa VV-->danas je uzv pokazao 1 dominantni folikul (14mm) i ima par manjih. Opet na uzv u subotu, i ako sve bude po planu i dobro napredovalo onda uzimam štopericu za navecer i u pon punkcija (naravno ako folikul ne pukne jer sam u prirodnjaku). Mozda ipak ima nade...
Drzite mi fige!

----------


## Vaki

Sretno!

----------


## Vanessaa

> Novosti sa VV-->danas je uzv pokazao 1 dominantni folikul (14mm) i ima par manjih. Opet na uzv u subotu, i ako sve bude po planu i dobro napredovalo onda uzimam štopericu za navecer i u pon punkcija (naravno ako folikul ne pukne jer sam u prirodnjaku). Mozda ipak ima nade...
> Drzite mi fige!


Sretno, drzim fige da sve prođe po planu  :Smile:   :fige:

----------


## Strašna

> Novosti sa VV-->danas je uzv pokazao 1 dominantni folikul (14mm) i ima par manjih. Opet na uzv u subotu, i ako sve bude po planu i dobro napredovalo onda uzimam štopericu za navecer i u pon punkcija (naravno ako folikul ne pukne jer sam u prirodnjaku). Mozda ipak ima nade...
> Drzite mi fige!


Držim! Ručno nožne!  
Tko ti je bio od dr danas?

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala vam cure!!
Bila je dr. Jukić danas "dezurna"

----------


## Ribica88

Sretnooo!!  :fige:

----------


## sretnaofca

Update-folikul i endometrij su se udebelili, ali moraju jos malo pa opet na uzv u pon i onda bi valjda bio kraj i u sri punkcija..inache imam duge cikluse pa zato to traje i traje  :Rolling Eyes:  
Cuvam folikul i mantram da ne pukne  :fige:

----------


## Vaki

Ajde, neka ti bude sve idealno i da te dočeka jajna stanica...

----------


## sretnaofca

Bok!
Danas je 17dc, folikul 19 mm, endo 7-8 mm, stoperica danas u 22:15, srijeda punkcija.
Opet mantranje da ne pukne prije vremena  :Cekam:

----------


## Vaki

Pa neki daju štopericu na 21 mm pa se onda nadajmo da neće puknuti... Sve će biti o.k.!

----------


## sretnaofca

Stigla doma, punkcije nije bilo jer je gospodin Folikul pukao. Osjetila sam to jutros dok sam se spremala i uzv samo potvrdio. Sad kura utrogestana, pa cekam dvije M da prodju pa opet! Nema predaje!

----------


## etkica

> Stigla doma, punkcije nije bilo jer je gospodin Folikul pukao. Osjetila sam to jutros dok sam se spremala i uzv samo potvrdio. Sad kura utrogestana, pa cekam dvije M da prodju pa opet! Nema predaje!


ajoj baš mi je žao,.naravno da nema predaje,glavu gore,al mi nije jasno što se to događa na vv,u zadnje vrijeme puno toga se prepušta slučaju,evo npr.ja godinu dana idem kod njih i uspijela je bit tek 1 inseminacija. koja uopče nije imala smisla jer je spermiogram ne baš najbolji. jednostavno immam osječaj da se igraju s nama i našim osječajima.a vrijeme ide.  ozbiljno sam počela razmišljat da se prebacim negdje drugdje. kako ste vi ostale curke koje idete tamo???

----------


## Vaki

Uh! Baš mi je žao. Stvarno nas je krenulo... Ja trebam dobiti, a nalaz papa testa nije još došao (od siječnja) tako da trebam propustiti još jedan ciklus.

----------


## Vanessaa

Bas mi je zao, nekako sam bila sigurna da ce  proci sve kak treba zbog velicina folikula al eto nema pravila. Samo hrabro dalje.

----------


## Vanessaa

Etkica ja sam za sada zadovoljna, prvi ivf je prosao uredu, jedan folikul, jedna js.oplodila se, 3 dan transfer ali nazalost nije se primilo.
Sada cekam m da vidimo da li su pukle ciste, stalno razmisljam o tome, nekako osjecam da nece puknuti i onda opet cekanje druge m. Ovo cekanje mi bas tesko pada.

----------


## sretnaofca

Hvala vam curke..
Ja isto ne znam kaj se to desava, nisam bas zamijetila u zadnjih cca pola godine koliko dolazim gore da je netko sretan u toj cekaoni na VV.. Ne ocekujem ja cuda, i vrlo sam realna, ljudi se godinama bore sa mpo..ali npr. sa mnom je sve u redu, a vec sam potrosila 2 postupka a ni do labosa nase stanice nisu stigle.. ne znam kaj da mislim. Pitala sam jucer dr da mi neke stvari objasni oko mojih hormona (buduci sam struke koja se kuzi u ljudsku fiziologiju), i da mi kaze ideju zasto tako lose reagiram a zdrava sam, i pocela se "pjeniti" i nisam dobila nikakav sasvjet niti naznaku ikakve empatije vec me zbandjala van sa otpusnim pismom.
Ja razmisljam o prebacivanju u drugu kliniku, ali me muci ta D1 uputnica koja je na VV i vrijedi do 10.mj. Hmmm...

----------


## Strašna

> Hvala vam curke..
> Ja isto ne znam kaj se to desava, nisam bas zamijetila u zadnjih cca pola godine koliko dolazim gore da je netko sretan u toj cekaoni na VV.. Ne ocekujem ja cuda, i vrlo sam realna, ljudi se godinama bore sa mpo..ali npr. sa mnom je sve u redu, a vec sam potrosila 2 postupka a ni do labosa nase stanice nisu stigle.. ne znam kaj da mislim. Pitala sam jucer dr da mi neke stvari objasni oko mojih hormona (buduci sam struke koja se kuzi u ljudsku fiziologiju), i da mi kaze ideju zasto tako lose reagiram a zdrava sam, i pocela se "pjeniti" i nisam dobila nikakav sasvjet niti naznaku ikakve empatije vec me zbandjala van sa otpusnim pismom.
> Ja razmisljam o prebacivanju u drugu kliniku, ali me muci ta D1 uputnica koja je na VV i vrijedi do 10.mj. Hmmm...


Jako mi je zao....
Koja to doktorica?

----------


## sretnaofca

dr. Jukić
Da se razumijemo, ne blatim Odjel, stvarno su sestre super i uvijek spremne na pomoc, susretljive i otvorene, i dr. Fenzl. Ali dr.Jukić je bas posebna i promjenjiva iz dana u dan. Neki put me odusevi, a neki puta bas zbedira svojim ponasanjem. I tu nisam subjektivna u smislu da mi je dobra samo ako mi kaze pozitivne stvari i koje meni odgovaraju u tom trenutku. Jako sam realna i znam da je lutrija ostati trudan kako prirodno tako i "potpomognuto". 
Njima je jednostavno guzva, i vjerujem da nije lako voditi Odjel sa jednim jedinim  lijecnikom cijeli dan, ali to uopce nebi ne bi smjelo utjecati na odnos pacijent-lijecnik. Pogotovo kad su u pitanje skakljive stvari kao mpo, to su nekad samo folikuli, nekad samo stanice kojih ima ili nema, a nekad su to i mala djeca u petrijevkama..
Imam sad par mjeseci za odmor i za napraviti plan za dalje!

Drzim fige svima nama da ipak uspiju postupci! Kad tad i budu  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

sretnaofca, bila si u prirodnjaku i nisu dobila stanicu? traži od VV da ti se taj postupak ne obračunava prema HZZO-u.

----------


## sretnaofca

U 12.mj sam bila u stimuliranom(1 folikul, 0 jajnih stanica), sad sam bila u prirodnom(1 folikul koji je prsnuo prije vremena). Ponudjeno mi je da im nadomjestim stopericu, al sam rekla da ovaj put necu, budem tu shemu napravila ako drugi put ne uspije!

----------


## Inesz

uh... žao mi je čuti da si imala stimulirani i nisi dobila stanicu. kako? zašto? oprosti, što te ispitujem, ali maloprije si napisala da si zdrava žena. čini se da na VV puno toga ne štima...  :Sad:

----------


## sretnaofca

Hormoni su mi svi unutar ref.intervala i sukladno danima ciklusa. Imam jajnike nalik na PCO, i Hashimoto tiroiditis-ne trosim lijekove jer mi je TSH uredan, jajovodi prohodni, endometrij uredan-gin kaze da sam zdrava i uredna. Na vv smo zbog supruga koji ima smrznuto sjeme tamo. Ali ocito, obzirom na rezultate nekaj ne valja sa mnom..a kaj, bog te pitaj!

----------


## Inesz

kakvu si stimulaciju imala?

----------


## sretnaofca

Stimulirani-Bemfola 75iu kroz 6 dana, pa od 7-13 dc 150iu, Cetrotide od 9-13 dc, Decortin 7-16dc, 14dc Ovitrelle.
 A prirodni- od 3-8 dc Klomifen(3x1 tableta), stoperica na 17 dc.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ispravak Bemfola 75iu od 3-6 dc, a ne kroz 6 dana!

----------


## Vaki

Meni se to čini malo za stimulaciju!?

----------


## Vaki

Vanessa - i ja sam nekako mišljenja da se prebacim u drugu kliniku. Nije mi se svidjelo što su mi vratili embrije, a da nisu pogledali je li se podebljao endometrij, koji nekoliko dana ranije nije bio baš idealan. O.k., kužim da nije dokazano ima li debljina endometrija veze s boljom implantacijom, ali ovako mi se činilo da sam 2 FETA uzrošila reda radi.

----------


## Inesz

> Meni se to čini malo za stimulaciju!?


Vjerojatno su u nekom strahu da ne dođe do hipera krenuli sa samo 75 IJ, kasnije podigli, ali ništa od toga  :Sad: 
*sretnaofca*, ovo je jako loše određeno. Žao mi je, ali čini se da Vuk Vrhovec ima malo za ponuditi.  Znaš da zaleđene uzorke možeš prenijeti u neku drugu kliniku.



Klinička bolnica Merkur (Sveučilišna klinika Vuk Vrhovac, Zagreb) u 2015. godini obavila je 733 MPO postupaka (oko 100 intrauterinih ineminacija (IUI), ukupno oko *460 IVF i ICSI* postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje, oko *150 transfera odleđenih zametaka (FET)* i oko 25 postupaka označenih pod ostalo) nakon kojih je rođeno SAMO 139 djece (broj poroda ne navodi se).

https://zdravlje.gov.hr/UserDocsImag...MPO%202015.pdf

----------


## sretnaofca

Inesz, ovo bas nisu neki podatci za pohvalu..
Kaj vi mislite o Petrovoj?
I ako se selimo u drugu kliniku, hoce li nam vratiti na vv nase nalaze koji jos vrijede? Brisevi, papa, markeri?

----------


## Inesz

Svu Medicinsku dokumnetaciju, u skladu sa Zakonom o pravima pacijenata, MORAJU na pisemni zahtjev pacijenata vratiti.

Vuk Vrhovec i tu zavlači pacijentice, ali zakon je na strani pacijenata. Samo nađite na internetu obrazac "ZAHTJEV ZA IZDAVANJE PRESLIKE. MEDICINSKE DOKUMENTACIJE" za bolnicu Merkur, popunite i predajte. 
Dužni su, mislim u roku od 2 tjedna, izdati kopije svih nalaza koje ste tražili. Mogu vam, i vjerojatno hoće, naplatiti fotokopiranje tih nalaza.

----------


## sretnaofca

Ajoj kolko komplikacija.. mene isto celavo to sto nemam kod sebe nikakvu povijest bolesti od kad sam u postupku, niti uvid u nju. Dakle nemam uvid koje lijekove sam uzimala, s cime sam se pikala, imam samo 2 otpusna pisma na kojima ne pise nis, samo da je postupak obusavljen ili neuspio. Gdje god sam bila na pregledu, okulist, otorinac bla bla, dobis papir na kojem ti pise sve od poncija do pilata, a tu nis. Npr moj socijalni ginekolog me pitao vec dva puta di mi je povijest bolesti da si on zapise kaj mi je radjeno i kaj sam uzimala, a ja nemam nis.. Je li tako i drugdje?
A ne znam zasto je problem dobiti nalaze iz kartona, briseve, markere i papu-pa to su nasi nalazi koje smo donijele na VV i radjeni su drugdje, znaci nisu radjeni kod njih!

----------


## sretnaofca

Btw Inesz, hvala ti na informacijama  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

ove nalaze koje spominješ-briseve, papu, markere- to ima da ti daju original. to su nalazi koji pripadaju tebi.
a iz kartona traži da ti sve iskopiraju i naravno da dobiješ medicinsku domumentaciju na kojoj će pisati koje postupke si imala, kakve lijekove primala i sve drugo. imaš pravo na sve, npr. pacijenti koji su ležali u bolnicama imaju pravo i na temperaturnu listu, kamoli ti ne bi imala pravo na dokumnet u kojem će ti pisti koje lijekove si primala i kako je tekao postupak.
ovo što dobivate nekakvo šturo otpusno pismo nakon postupka, bez detalja, doslovno copy/paste za sve pacijentice isto, može se nazvati izdavanjem nevaljale medicnske dokumnetacije. i izdavanju  nevjerodostojne/nevaljale medicinske dokumentacije, zakonodavac isto ima što reći... nadam se da su svjesni toga na VV.

izgleda da ovi na VV žive u prošlim stoljećima kada je pacijent trebao biti manji od makova zrna pred božanstvom zvanim doktor. ne dajte se, zakon je na vašoj strani, postavite se i tražite svu dokumentaciju i naravno, da dokumentacija bude vjerodostojna i valjana.

----------


## sretnaofca

Inesz, tako cu i napraviti. Trazit cu pisanim putem da mi se dostave na adresu originali svih nalaza koje sam donijela, a povijest bolesti neka iskopiraju. I uopce nije problem da platim i postarinu i kopiranje, iako mi je to toliko smijesno i nevjerojatno da uopce moram potrazivati te papire! 
Ali, jos uvijek vazem da li otici u drugu Kliniku ili ostati na VV. Drugi izbor bi mi bio Petrova. Imam mjesec, dva za odluku. 

Kaj se tice moje stimulacije za koju ste rekle da je bila preslaba, slazem se s time. Jedan jedini folikul?? I na to mi je otisao 1 postupak  :Trči: 

Curkee, kak vi stojite sa postupcima? Ima li koji aktualni? 

Vaki je li ti stigla papa?

----------


## aska

> Ajoj kolko komplikacija.. mene isto celavo to sto nemam kod sebe nikakvu povijest bolesti od kad sam u postupku, niti uvid u nju. Dakle nemam uvid koje lijekove sam uzimala, s cime sam se pikala, imam samo 2 otpusna pisma na kojima ne pise nis, samo da je postupak obusavljen ili neuspio. Gdje god sam bila na pregledu, okulist, otorinac bla bla, dobis papir na kojem ti pise sve od poncija do pilata, a tu nis. Npr moj socijalni ginekolog me pitao vec dva puta di mi je povijest bolesti da si on zapise kaj mi je radjeno i kaj sam uzimala, a ja nemam nis.. Je li tako i drugdje?
> A ne znam zasto je problem dobiti nalaze iz kartona, briseve, markere i papu-pa to su nasi nalazi koje smo donijele na VV i radjeni su drugdje, znaci nisu radjeni kod njih!


Nije tako svugdje.Ja sam u Petrovoj i svi moji nalazi su uvijek kod mene,i brisevi i papa i hormoni i otpusna pisma i povijesti bolesti.Markere predajes kad krenes u postupak ali ti ih vrate nakon transfera zajedno sa svim nalazima koji su tad radjeni(ako je vadjena krv u postupku) i s nalazom anesteziologa.Jedino one ''kosuljice''gdje sebi zapisuju stanje folikula i endometrija ostaju njima ali to ti napisu u otpusno nakon transfera.I njima ostavljas samo kopije markera,papa i briseva.Ne znam kako je u ostalim bolnicama,ali vjerujem da je slicno.

----------


## pirica

> Hormoni su mi svi unutar ref.intervala i sukladno danima ciklusa. Imam jajnike nalik na PCO, i Hashimoto tiroiditis-ne trosim lijekove jer mi je TSH uredan, jajovodi prohodni, endometrij uredan-gin kaze da sam zdrava i uredna. Na vv smo zbog supruga koji ima smrznuto sjeme tamo. Ali ocito, obzirom na rezultate nekaj ne valja sa mnom..a kaj, bog te pitaj!


koliki ti je TSH?

----------


## sretnaofca

Pirica, TSH mi je bio 1,05 mU/L na zadnjem vađenju prije cca 2 mjeseca, AMH mi je povisen sto bi trebao biti plus kako su komentirali (64 pmol/L)

----------


## pirica

> Pirica, TSH mi je bio 1,05 mU/L na zadnjem vađenju prije cca 2 mjeseca, AMH mi je povisen sto bi trebao biti plus kako su komentirali (64 pmol/L)


a da to je ok

----------


## Vaki

Ma nije stigao, a ja danas procurila! Grozno! Nekako me baš prati neka loša sreća. Nije da baš imam vremena...

----------


## sretnaofca

Vaki aaa bas mi je zao..ma gle, budes isla iduci mjesec lijepo! Tak je ocito trebalo biti! Kak mislis da nemas vremena, zbog godina ili? Sorry ak zabadam nos di mu nije mjesto  :Undecided:

----------


## Vaki

Da, zbog godina. Imam 37 godina, a nikako da krenem s postupkom. U 12. mjesecu su bili na godišnjem, u 1. mjesecu su rekli da treba ponoviti nalaze i od onda sve stoji... Tako bi se to moglo otegnuti do 6. mjeseca i onda opet ništa do jeseni...

----------


## sretnaofca

Vaki, znas koji ti nalazi trebaju za postupak: papa, c.brisevi i markeri na sp.bolesti. Ako ti nesto od toga nedostaje probaj sa svojim soc gin dogovorit da ides to zbavit prije nego ides na VV, dok cekas drugu M da krene. Tak bus si ustedila mjesec dana. A hormone te tak i tak posalju vadit na dan kad dodjes na pregled, dakle 3d, kad kreces sa hormonima.. Znam da ovaj plan zvuci kao sf, ali probaj, mozda ti gin da upitnice za sve to..
Btw moj muz i ja smo mislim 99% odlucili da se selimo u Petrovu, imali smo neke "konzultacije" i tako smo odlucili, pa sta bude bude. U pon se spremam prvo naz Odjel na VV i pitati sestre mogu li doci po svoje nalaze iz kartona i povijest bolesti, ak me otkanta saljem onaj Zahtjev sto mi je Inezs poslala!

----------


## Vaki

Joj, draga! Radila sam sve to u 1. mjesecu (briseve, papu, markere) i svi nalazi su došli, osim papa testa. Ne znam koliko dugo im treba za obradu... Hormone mi uopće ne gledaju. Zapravo to su napravili samo jednom, kad sam prvi puta došla na VV. Zato mi se čini sve skupa površno s njihove strane. Pa tko mi garantira da su mi hormoni o.k. zato što su bili 2013.!?

----------


## sretnaofca

Da, to ne znam..meni papa uvijek dodje do 3 tj, to ovisi u koji labos se salje materijal i grad, mjesto.. Nadam se da ce ti doci na vrijeme kad dodje iduca M!
A hormoni i VV  :neznam:  :facepalm:  no comment fakat.

----------


## Strašna

Joj ja sam opet u iscekivanju menge i odlaska gore. 
Jel doktorica otisla?

----------


## sretnaofca

Strašna, koja doktorica odlazi?

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, koja doktorica odlazi?


Otisla je valjda... dr Jukić...

----------


## sretnaofca

Madaj!? Pa ja bila kod nje proslu tjedan u srijedu i jos je bila tam  :Bouncing:  a jel se zna kam je otisla?

----------


## Strašna

> Madaj!? Pa ja bila kod nje proslu tjedan u srijedu i jos je bila tam  a jel se zna kam je otisla?


Pa trebala je s 1. otici. Znaci da joj je u tu srijedu, po tome, bio zadnji dan. Ako se nesto nije promjenilo. 
U Betaplus.

----------


## Vaki

Pojma nisam imala. Nisu mi to spomenuli, a njena sam pacijentica. Valjda bi bilo u redu da nam to kažu...

----------


## sretnaofca

Mozda je zato i bila tak neugodna taj dan, zurilo joj se mozda da posao zavrsi..
A nista, ode jos jedna nada sa VV..steta

----------


## sretnaofca

Ja mislim da na VV nitko nije bas specijalno neciji pacijent, vec koji dr te zadesi taj dan ides kod njega.

----------


## Strašna

> Ja mislim da na VV nitko nije bas specijalno neciji pacijent, vec koji dr te zadesi taj dan ides kod njega.


To je sad mozda tako... unazad nekog vremena. Ali prije je uvijek bilo da si imao svog doktora. Nekad se znalo zadesit da bas taj dan nije tamo... ali najcesce je. Jer prije su bila 2 doktora i oba su radila svaki dan. 
Sad koliko vidim radi po jedan...

----------


## sretnaofca

Je, sad radi po 1, a izmijenjuje ih se jos 3. Pa kako kod koga zavrsis koji dan...npr. meni su ovaj ciklus vodili Jukic, Fenzl i Pogajski i svaki je imao neku drugu ideju, pitanje, pretpostavku..ono, u postupku si i nemas pojma kod koga spadas. 
Al dobro, buduci je to drzavna bolnica, a ne privatna klinika, ok je, valjda. I ne trebamo se zalit, valjda.

----------


## plaha

Stvarno je otišla dr. Jukić? To je 100% sigurno? :Trči:  :Trči:

----------


## Strašna

> Stvarno je otišla dr. Jukić? To je 100% sigurno?


100% sigurno je da je s 1.3. trebala otic. E sad ne znam jel se sta promjenilo. Nazovite, vjerujem da ce sestre reci.

----------


## Strašna

Cure ide koja u subotu gore?

----------


## Vaki

Od mene ništa dok ne stigne nalaz. Ti si u subotu gore? Javi novosti! Nadam se da će sve biti super!!!

----------


## Strašna

> Od mene ništa dok ne stigne nalaz. Ti si u subotu gore? Javi novosti! Nadam se da će sve biti super!!!


Mislim da ce bit subota, da. Danas mi se nesto “zarozilo”, kao da ce krenut menga. Al i ako sutra krene, opet idem u subotu tako da mislim da mi ne gine subota. 
Hvala ti! Javim....

----------


## sretnaofca

Strašna, sretno u sub i javi kak je proslo!

----------


## etkica

cure dal zna koja šta je s doktoricom Planinič-Radoš??? jel ona uopšte više radi ili??

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, sretno u sub i javi kak je proslo!


Hvala ti! Javim se! ❤️

----------


## sretnaofca

Etkica, od 10.mj pa do sad sam dr. Planinčić Radoš vidjela samo jednom, više puta sam srela dr. Podgajski i dr. Fenzl. Obzirom da dr. Jukić više očito nema, možda će se pojavljivati češće..

----------


## Strašna

> Etkica, od 10.mj pa do sad sam dr. Planinčić Radoš vidjela samo jednom, više puta sam srela dr. Podgajski i dr. Fenzl. Obzirom da dr. Jukić više očito nema, možda će se pojavljivati češće..


Meni je sutra Podgajski! Jedva cekam sad da vidim jesmo se rijesili beštije!

----------


## sretnaofca

Jooj nadam se da ti je pukla cista i da bus pocela sutra sa terapijom!

----------


## Vaki

Meni se dr. Podgajski čini baš o.k.! Gdje je on prije radio?

----------


## sretnaofca

Je, i meni se on cini stvarno ok. Zapravo mi je jedini dao konstruktivni savjet tamo. On je na Merkuru na ginekologiji, a cula sam da ima i Podgajski ginekoloska privatna klinika, pa i tam radi.

----------


## Strašna

Jeeeej! Nema ciste! Krenuli smo! Napokon!
I btw... i dr Jukic nam je jos gore :Wink:

----------


## sretnaofca

Suuper super! Kaj pikanje ili prirodni?
Super i za dr.Jukic!

----------


## Rominka

> Jeeeej! Nema ciste! Krenuli smo! Napokon!
> I btw... i dr Jukic nam je jos gore


Sretno draga <3

----------


## Strašna

> Suuper super! Kaj pikanje ili prirodni?
> Super i za dr.Jukic!


FET sa Decapeptylom i Estrofemom  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Sretno draga <3


Hvala draga!

----------


## Vaki

Super! Ja sam isto koristila Decapeptyl, ali nisam znala da ga treba izvaditi iz frižidera barem 30 min prije korištenja pa me baš peklo... Eh! :Laughing:

----------


## Vanessaa

Cure imam pitanje u vezi duphastona,mozda koja zna...
Koji dan dolazi mjesecnica nakon zadnje tablete? Meni je danas 7.dan od zadnje tablete, a 32dan ciklusa. Ciklusi mi inace traju od 28-30dana.

----------


## Ribica88

Strašna sretno!!  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

> Cure imam pitanje u vezi duphastona,mozda koja zna...
> Koji dan dolazi mjesecnica nakon zadnje tablete? Meni je danas 7.dan od zadnje tablete, a 32dan ciklusa. Ciklusi mi inace traju od 28-30dana.


Obično se kaže da mjesecnica dolazi 3-4 dana nakon zadnjeg popijenig Duphastona. Ali to zna bit i nakon 5, 6, 7 ili vise dana. (Meni cak i 11ti dan nskon zadnje popijene)

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna sretno!!


Hvala draga!

----------


## Vanessaa

Strašna hvala ti puno i sretno.

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna hvala ti puno i sretno.


Ma ništa! I tebi sretno! Da što prije ugledaš plusić!

----------


## Strašna

Jel netko u ponedjeljak gore?

----------


## Vanessaa

Strašna, mozda budem ja gore ako mi se kojim slucajem sutra spusti m ili jos danas. Ali nemam nikakvih simptoma da bi mogla tako skoro doci m.

----------


## sretnaofca

Vanessaa, kaj se tice Duphastona-nakon kaj popijem tablete dolazak menge varira od 5 dana pa do cak 18 dana. Tak da ne bediraj se, ona ce doci svakako! Eto to je moje iskustvo..
Sad sam koristila Utrogestan (10 dana po 3 tablete vaginalno) i menga mi dosla 5 dana nakon prestanja uzimanja-sokirala sam se jer sam mislila da nece doc nikad hihihi

----------


## sretnaofca

..i btw. ovo mi je prvi ciklus nakon stimulacije Klomifenom, menga mi traje vec 5 dana (a normalno inache traje max 4 dana), curi jako i boli me ko nikad. Jos uvijek imam navale vrucine i zarenja od Klomifena i vid mi se muti i dalje (dok sam ga pila, sesti dan terapije sam imala i one bljeskove pred ocima, hvala Bogu da je bio zadnji dan terapije).. mislim da cu morat posjetit oftalmologa. Klomifen me ubio u pojam, vise nego pikanje sa Bemfolom i ostalim stvarima. Znam da, ako cu opet u prirodni, Klomifen necu pit sigurno. Evo jos jedno moje iskustvo..

----------


## Vaki

Au! Meni klomifen nije smetao, barem ne tako očigledno. 
Konačno mi je stigao nalaz papa testa. Sada čekam M pa mogu krenuti s postupkom.

----------


## Strašna

Sretno Vaki! Da bude sto prije!

----------


## hope31

> Sretno Vaki! Da bude sto prije!


Pozdrav svima, mene nije jaaaaako dugo bile pa ovim putem pozdravljam stare članove i nove takodjer....eto mi imamo mališu 4,5 godine iz petog postupka i sada bi krenuli ponovno pa me zanima koja je sada procedura...znam da trebam friške briseve i papu ali što još osim toga, totalno sam out?! :Shock:  :Heart:

----------


## Vaki

Strašna- hvala ti!
Hope- ako nemate smrznutih embrija onda opet sve nanovo.. Trebate i markere iz Petrove i ovjeru javnog bilježnika za postupak. No, ajmo redom. Nazovi VV i reci da imaš dijete iz prijašnjeg postupka i da bi sad htjela na dogovor kod doktora ili doktorice za postupak jer želite još djece. Onda će te ona naručiti i on će ti dalje sve objasniti. Zato si obavi sve ovo što možeš da ne gubiš vrijeme na čekanje nalaza.

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene... transfer u subotu! Za sad sve super! 
Hope31 draga, evo Vaki ti je sve lijepo rekla. Sretno do neba! ❤️

----------


## Vaki

Super! Sretno u subotu!

----------


## Strašna

> Super! Sretno u subotu!


Hvala mila!

----------


## hope31

hvala vam cure na informacijama, u principu još ništa od nalaza nemam tako da sam na samom početku opet...

----------


## sretnaofca

Strašna, sretnoooo  :Wink:  držim fige!
Mi smo ponavljali spermiogram, dr smatra da je bolje raditi (odnosno probrati plivača) iz friškog uzorka za ICSI nego iz smrznutog, a i nitko ne garantira da će smrznuti plivači nakon 8 godina biti živi... ispalo je baš loše: izrazito teški oblik oligoasthenoteratozoospermia  :Shock:  danas ide mm na pregled pa ćemo vidjeti jel bu se dalo kaj probrati iz toga!

Hope31, moj savjet ti je da čekaš 1dc, i naručiš se na pregled i dalje djeluješ prema uputi dr! I tako prvi ciklus nećeš u nikakav postupak, a do drugog ciklusa stigneš obaviti sve..

----------


## Vanessaa

Vaki i strašna sretno.
Evo meni se konacno spustila m, 14 dan od zadnjeg duphastona, u subotu idem gore, nadam se da nema ni jedne ciste. Danas zvala al niko se ne javlja, jos cu probati sutra, ako se opet niko ne javi idem u subotu iza 11sati jer me sestra prosli put za postupak narucila iza 11.

----------


## Vaki

Pa da! Ja ih zovem na oba broja i onda nemaju izbora pa se moraju javiti... Sretno!

----------


## Vaki

Sad baš razmišljam kako bih trebala dobiti na veliki četvrtak...tko zna rade li onda u subotu!? Nešto mi neide u zadnje vrijeme. Stalno se nešto dešava pa odgađamo postupke. Još od Božića smo na čekanju. Eh!

----------


## Strašna

> Vaki i strašna sretno.
> Evo meni se konacno spustila m, 14 dan od zadnjeg duphastona, u subotu idem gore, nadam se da nema ni jedne ciste. Danas zvala al niko se ne javlja, jos cu probati sutra, ako se opet niko ne javi idem u subotu iza 11sati jer me sestra prosli put za postupak narucila iza 11.


Hej super za mengu! Ja sam u subotu gore. I bit ce guzva... od pol 12 su ti transferi u sali... dr mi je rekla da nas ima puno.

----------


## Argente

Oprostite šta ovako upadam, došla sam zavibrat svojoj staroj suborki! Strašna, jel ti to FET iz prošlog postupka ili si išla u novi? Kako god, sretno do neba ~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

> Oprostite šta ovako upadam, došla sam zavibrat svojoj staroj suborki! Strašna, jel ti to FET iz prošlog postupka ili si išla u novi? Kako god, sretno do neba ~~~~~~~


Ajjjj! Hvala ti mila!

----------


## sretnaofca

Strasna, sretnoo i javi kak je proslo!

----------


## Strašna

> Oprostite šta ovako upadam, došla sam zavibrat svojoj staroj suborki! Strašna, jel ti to FET iz prošlog postupka ili si išla u novi? Kako god, sretno do neba ~~~~~~~


Tipkala sam ali sad vidim da je pobjeglo. Fet je iz proslog, ujedno i zadnjeg postupka. Hvala ti jos jednom draga!

----------


## Vaki

Opet mi propada postupak jer mi suprug ide na službeni put... Eto, baš me neće! Svima želim puno sreće u postupcima...

----------


## miuta821

> Opet mi propada postupak jer mi suprug ide na službeni put... Eto, baš me neće! Svima želim puno sreće u postupcima...


Zasto ne moze ti dati punomoć? 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Zasto ne moze ti dati punomoć? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk


Ja sam sve rijesavala bez muza na vuk vrhovcu sa tim kaj imali tamo sijeme zamrznuto i muza uopce nisam trebala...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Već sam pitala za zamrzavanje sjemena, ali pošto ima većinu morfološki neispravnih i smanjen broj plivača onda je bolje da se ne zamrzava uzorak ako nije nužno. Ne bi to bio problem da se nije zaredalo već svašta nešto pa nikako da krenemo. I nismo još bili kod javnog bilježnika jer ni jedan više ne radi kad on dođe kući jer radi u drugom gradu...

----------


## Strašna

Žao mi je Vaki!

----------


## Vaki

Hvala ti! Doći će jednom i red na mene... :utezi:

----------


## Strašna

To sigurno! U to ne sumnjam!

----------


## sretnaofca

Draga Vaki, bas mi je zao kaj ti je tak ispalo..ali sigurno te ceka sreca!
Kak se tice biljeznika, ne morate vas dvoje ici zajedno biljezniku, odi ti sa tim papirom kad ti pase i ovjeri svoj potpis, a muž neka uzme taj papir sa sobom i nek ovjeri svoj kad moze i gdje moze! Tak smo mm i ja isto zbog radnog vremena, nismo se mogli polovit. Cijena ovjere jednog potpisa je 47,5 kn mislim

----------


## Vaki

Sretnaofca- nisam to znala, mislila sam da moramo ići zajedno. Ajde barem nešto! Hvala ti...

----------


## tiara85

Pozdrav,cure,dal trebaju nalazi papa testa i briseva kad ides na konzultacije,il kasnije onaj 3dc kad ides,izgubili smo bebu u 22tj iz proslog postupka,ostala su nam jos 4 zamrznuta pa bi sad po njih,al moramo prije obavit konzultacije,i dal da uzmem odma d1 uputnicu il neku drugu za konzultacije?

----------


## Vaki

Kad ideš na dogovor onda ne trebaš briseve, papu i markere, nego kad krećete u postupak. Možeš odmah uzeti d1 jer ti ona pokriva sve godinu dana. Žao mi je za bebu! Sretno i neka vam je FET dobitan.

----------


## tiara85

Hvala ti na odgovoru,ma napravila sam ja briseve i papu,al mi nalaz pape nece bit gotov ovaj mj,a trebali smo pauzirat 6mj od induciranog pa nebi sad propustila jos mj dana,a od proslog postupka su nam ostala 4, i ja se nadam da ce bit dobitan i da ovaj put sretno zavrsi.

----------


## Vaki

Znam kako je s čekanjem nalaza jer sam ja zbog pape propustila 3 ciklusa i eto još nisam u postupku od 12. mjeseca. Nadam se da će kod tebe to brže. Ma mora biti sretan završetak ovaj put!

----------


## Vaki

Strašna - ima novosti kod tebe?

----------


## Vanessaa

Pozdrav cure, samo da vam javim, jucer imala fet, 2 blastociste i sad ono cekanje  koje ubija...
Strašna kako je kod tebe, jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Strašna

Jesam jesam. Beta nepravilno raste tako da nista ni ovaj put. Tebi sretno!

----------


## Vanessaa

Bas mi je zao, samo hrabro dalje. 
Hvala

----------


## Vaki

To mi je promaklo, baš mi je žao Strašna. Vanessaa, neka ti je sa srećom!

----------


## Vanessaa

Hvala Vaki

----------


## tiara85

Cure,kad se dolazi na konzultacije na VV,prije il poslije sale,ne sjecam se kad sam zadnjiput bila,a zaboravila sam pitat sestru, imam 100 pitanja kad zovem i uvijek nesto zaboravim pitat,hvala....

----------


## sretnaofca

Tiara85, najbolje ti je doći iza 11. Ali nazovi sestru dan, dva ranije i najavi se  :Smile:

----------


## tiara85

Ma narucena sam vec 11dc,samo kazem da sam zaboravila pitat u kolko sati da dođem,ne sjecam se od prosle godine kakav je raspored bio,a mozda se sta I promjenilo,hvala

----------


## sretnaofca

Prije sale su ti folikulometrije, tak da bez beda dodji iza 11 da ne cekas cijelo jutro bzvz. Tak sam ja zadnji put dosla u 8 ujutro na konzultacije, pa mi je sestra rekla da se vratim iza 11!

----------


## tiara85

Ma sjecam se da sam I ja jednom isto dosla dosta rano,pa smo otisli na kavu I vratili se I dosli na red tek oko 13h,al se ne sjecam kad,al mislim da smo vec bili u postupku,ok doci cu oko 11 pa cemo vidjet,hvalla

----------


## Strašna

U pola 12 su transferi iz FETa, naravno ako ih ima taj dan.

----------


## tiara85

Ma cekat cemo I tri dana ako treba,samo da ovaj put bude sve ok,hvala cure

----------


## Vaki

Ima što novog kod vas cure? Neke lijepe vijesti?

----------


## ljube555

> Ima što novog kod vas cure? Neke lijepe vijesti?


Vaki, dal ima sta novo kod tebi???? Dal si krenula u postupak????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vanessaa

Moja prva beta, danas 1050,53. 
U petak druga.
Bojim se za dalje jer trenutno imam na gacicama malo smedeg iscjetka...

----------


## ljube555

> Moja prva beta, danas 1050,53. 
> U petak druga.
> Bojim se za dalje jer trenutno imam na gacicama malo smedeg iscjetka...


Nikaj ne brini se za iscjedak... ja sam ga imala do 12tt .. najbitnije da bi beta duplala se....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Koliko se obicno ceka izmedju dva stimulirana na VV ako je sve ok s jajnicima?

----------


## ljube555

Vanessa, ti vadila drugu betu???? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sretnaofca

Vanessa!!! Javljaj betuu! Nadam se da bu sve ok, bravo!
Btw, neto je tu jednom prilikom napisao da dr. Jukić odlazi sa1.4. sa VV, jel se to desilo ili je još gore?

----------


## sretnaofca

> Koliko se obicno ceka izmedju dva stimulirana na VV ako je sve ok s jajnicima?


Kengurica, ja bih rekla oko cca 4 mj ako je sve ok. Ja bila na stimuliranom pocetkom 12.mj, pocetkom 2.mj bila na prirodnom (tad je rekla da ne moze stimulacija jer je preblizu iako sam jaako slabo reagirala na stimulaciju u 12.mj i nis mi nije bilo, a ciste takodjer nisam imala). Ponavljam se, sve je to individualno i nikome nije ista situacija. Ali stvarno, mislim da se ispod 3.mj nema kaj stimulirati, treba se organizam odmoriti od tih sinteteičkih hormona.

----------


## Vanessaa

Danas vadila, rezultat je 2664.0

----------


## Strašna

> Vanessa!!! Javljaj betuu! Nadam se da bu sve ok, bravo!
> Btw, neto je tu jednom prilikom napisao da dr. Jukić odlazi sa1.4. sa VV, jel se to desilo ili je još gore?


To je odgodjeno. Odustala je od odlaska, zasad.

----------


## ljube555

> Danas vadila, rezultat je 2664.0


Cestitam draga!!!! Beeta super

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vanessaa

Hvala ti.

----------


## Vaki

Ljube - evo, konačno sam i ja krenula s postupkom.
Vanessaa, čestitam!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube - evo, konačno sam i ja krenula s postupkom.
> Vanessaa, čestitam!


Hvala bogu!!!! Sretno draga!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vanessaa

Hvala Vaki

----------


## Vaki

Ispravak netočnog navoda! Imam vodenu cistu na desnom jajniku i prekidamo postupak. Eto, neka mi netko veli da onda nisam baksuz!

----------


## sretnaofca

Vanessa cestitam i sretno dalje! Javljaj nam kako rastete!
A Vaki, jaoo pa fakat nemas srece covjece! Jesi probala mozda neku alternativu izmedju postupaka? Znam da ne djeluje na sve isto, ali meni su super FemisanA kapi!! Procitaj si malo o njima. Mislim da sam s njima svoje pco jajnike kolko tolko dovela u red.

----------


## Kengurica

Kad javljate betu na VV, kad je najbolje zvati dr. Cijeli dan zovem.

----------


## Vanessaa

Vaki bas mi je zao, ja sam ciste rijesila sa cajem vrkuta i 10 dana uzimala duphaston, sad da li je caj pomogao ili ne, pila sam ga svaki dan oko pola litre. 

Sretnaofca hvala ti. Budem javila, na prvi uzv narucena 4.5. to mi je bas daleko za cekati al sto se mora nije tesko.

Kengurica ja sam rezultat bete znala oko  13:30 nisam odmah dobila, nekoliko puta zaredom zoves i jave se.

----------


## Vaki

Nisam do sad nikad imala ciste pa nisam ništa ni proučavala. Budem malo istražila! Uglavnom, rečeno mi je da će ona nestati s krvarenjem, a ja se bojim...

----------


## Vanessaa

Ni ja ih nikad nisam imala i onda nakon stimulacije po dvije na lijevom i desnom jajniku, hvala Bogu nestale su i prije krvarenja. Mozda mi je pomogao caj, mozda nije, ne mogu tocno znati, a i ne djeluje jednako na svaku od nas. 
Drzim fige da pukne do sljedece m.

----------


## Vaki

Hvala! Nadam se... Probat ću s vrkutom. Već sam ju pila pa sam prestala prije 2 mjeseca. Pogledat ću i za one kapi pa ću vidjeti...

----------


## Bee11

Cure pozdrav...zanima me mogu li na prvi pregled doci sa svojim nalazima i muzevim spermiogramom(koji inace nije dobar) i koji je najbrzi nacin da donesem sve sto treba,jer nisam iz Zg?Da odmah trazim neke uputnice ako trebaju od svog gin.Hvala

----------


## ljube555

> Cure pozdrav...zanima me mogu li na prvi pregled doci sa svojim nalazima i muzevim spermiogramom(koji inace nije dobar) i koji je najbrzi nacin da donesem sve sto treba,jer nisam iz Zg?Da odmah trazim neke uputnice ako trebaju od svog gin.Hvala


Mozes doci sa svojima nalazama...
Dr.pogleda i kaj bude nedostajalo bude ti rekla i to napravis onda iduci ciklus... 

Ja sam imala svoji papa brisovi krvna grupa markeri i od muza spermogram i markeri... hormoni sam vadila iduci ciklus i nakon toga isla u postupak...

Ako nesto krivo napisala neka netko me ispravi!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bee11

Hvala puno na info..nedostaju mi samo markeri.To dobijemo uputnice od svog lijecnika ili ginekologa?

----------


## Kengurica

Da li je itko ikada imao manju pauzu od 6 mj izmedju dva stimulirana na Vuku ili je to bas takvo pravilo i nema iznimaka?

----------


## Astoria

Kengu jedna zena koju znam je isla u drugi postupak za oko 3 i pol mj. E sad jel iznimka ne znam, mogu pitat. Ali koliko se sjecam rekli su joj oko 3mj ako je sve ok i ako nema nikakvih problema poslije stimulacije..

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam imala pauzu od 2 mjeseca između stimulacija i tada sam ostala trudna. Mene su pitali hoću li za 2 - 3 mjeseca, jesam li spremna...

----------


## Kengurica

Ma cula sam da je minimalno 6 mj pa zato pitam, a znam da nije svuda i onda mi nije logicno.

----------


## Vanessaa

Bok. Samo da vam javim, jucer imala prvi uzv, jedno srce nam kuca ❤ molimo  Boga da i dalje bude sve u redu.  Svima vam zelim svu srecu. Pozdrav

----------


## ljube555

> Bok. Samo da vam javim, jucer imala prvi uzv, jedno srce nam kuca [emoji173] molimo  Boga da i dalje bude sve u redu.  Svima vam zelim svu srecu. Pozdrav


Cestitam draga!!!!

Koliko jucer bilo tt???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena30

> Da li je itko ikada imao manju pauzu od 6 mj izmedju dva stimulirana na Vuku ili je to bas takvo pravilo i nema iznimaka?


Ja sam odmah sljedeći mjesec bila u postupku i nikakvu pauzu nisam imala

----------


## Vaki

Vanessaa - odlično... čestitam!
Jelena - ozbiljno? Nisam znala da je moguće da nemaš pauze barem jedan ciklus!?

----------


## Kengurica

Vanessa čestitam! 
Jelena, jel jedan od ta dva postupka bio prirodnjak?

----------


## jelena30

Kengurica  ne ja sam ti uvijek išla u stimulirani zbog naše dijagnoze

----------


## Vanessaa

Ljube555 bilo je 6+1
Hvala vam ☺

----------


## Kengurica

Sad tek vidim da ste azoo.

----------


## sretnaofca

Vanessa cestitaam! Nastavite kucati zajedno i dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## Vaki

Gdje ste nestale? Kakvo je stanje? Ja bih trebala sutra procuriti i ako nema više ciste onda konačno postupak. Kuc-kuc, da nešto ne prizovem... Mada ne znam hoće li mi se ciklus produžiti zbog duphastona!?

----------


## Vanessaa

Vaki drzim fige da nema ciste i da krenete u postupak.
Ja sam na mirovanju, ustanem samo na wc i za stol. Dugo sam imala smedi iscjedak, sljedeci uzv imam za tjedan dana, neznam kako cu izdrzati jer svako malo osjetim lagano peckanje u podrucju maternice i jajnika, kao da se seli sa jednoga na drugo, pa pritisak, zna malo i zaboljeti, ludim jer neznam sta je normalno a sto nije. Prate me i mucnine, bolne grudi nekad malo jace nekad jedva osjetim da je bol prisutna...

----------


## Vaki

:Heart: Joj, mila! Znam kako ti je... Kad se beba počne micati onda će ti biti lakše.

----------


## ljube555

> Vaki drzim fige da nema ciste i da krenete u postupak.
> Ja sam na mirovanju, ustanem samo na wc i za stol. Dugo sam imala smedi iscjedak, sljedeci uzv imam za tjedan dana, neznam kako cu izdrzati jer svako malo osjetim lagano peckanje u podrucju maternice i jajnika, kao da se seli sa jednoga na drugo, pa pritisak, zna malo i zaboljeti, ludim jer neznam sta je normalno a sto nije. Prate me i mucnine, bolne grudi nekad malo jace nekad jedva osjetim da je bol prisutna...


Draga...sve isto i kod mene.... tako od pocetka cim sam napravila test...od tog dana krenulo...i jos dan danas zna tako zaboliti da mi da nesto nije uredu... prsa isto tako malo osjetim malo ne... i stalno skoro prisutni neki grcevi . Danas je 7+5

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vanessaa

Ljube555 meni je danas 8tt. Nekako cu izdrzati do srijede i nadam se da ce biti sve uredu, koliko god se trudim da budem smirena i mislim pozitivno nejde bas, strah je stalno prisutan. Drzim fige i zelim ti srecu, neka nam kucaju srca od nasih bebaca.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 meni je danas 8tt. Nekako cu izdrzati do srijede i nadam se da ce biti sve uredu, koliko god se trudim da budem smirena i mislim pozitivno nejde bas, strah je stalno prisutan. Drzim fige i zelim ti srecu, neka nam kucaju srca od nasih bebaca.


Meni u sub.8+0... a u utorak isem na kont. Svi dr.neznaju kaj sa tim 3gv i plod koji bio 2.7mmodg.za 5+6   u utorak. A meni bilo tad 7+3 ...to je tam ta razlika izmedu 1 i 3GV dok 3gv tek pojavila se.... dr.u nalaz stavio pod upitnik... ali neznam dal moguce da pojavi se prvo plod a kasnije malo otkucaji srceka????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ne znam Ljube, valjda može! Držim vam fige curke da sve prođe savršeno.

----------


## Vanessaa

Ljube neznam ni ja, meni ti je ovo sve prvi put pa neznam kako bi trebalo biti. Kao sto vaki veli valjda moze, drzim i ja fige da u utorak bude sve uredu. Vaki hvala.
Evo kod mene bilo sa 6+1 GV promjera 16mm, sa odjekom za plod CRL 6,3 mm  i vidljivi otkucaji srca.

----------


## malena19

evo da se i ja prijavim.. imam vec 2 klinca sa VV i sad smo isli po zadnje smrzlice.. imali 2 blastocite, ali jedna nije prezivjela odmrzavanje  :Sad:  , a drugu cuvam na toplom  :Heart: 
i sad cekam  :Cekam:  :Cekam: ... plan mi je sutra radit test  :Smile: 

vidim neka stara poznata imena, ali svima zelim puno srece...

----------


## Vanessaa

Malena19 drzim fige da test bude pozitivan. Lijepo je procitati da vec imas 2 klinca, meni odmah daje nadu mada se trenutno borim sa strahovima. 
Bas sam na dnevnom ulosku imala mali komadic kao tamne zilice, neznam kako bi to opisala, nije ostavljalo tragove krvi. To mi se vec desavalo poslije bete uz smedi iscjedak i jako tamne zilice. Dr.mi je rekla da imam par manjih hematoma pa se nadam da cure hematomi.
Dal je koja imala takvo ili slicno iskustvo?

----------


## Vaki

Malena - sretno! Vidim da to kod vas lijepo ide, bez puno ponavljanja postupaka pa vjerujem da će i ovaj put biti tako. 
Vanessaa - dešava se to s hematomima, ali znam da te plaše ti tragovi nakon brisanja... Probaj ne brinuti toliko. 
Kiss!

----------


## Vanessaa

Vaki hvala ti puno

----------


## ljube555

> Malena19 drzim fige da test bude pozitivan. Lijepo je procitati da vec imas 2 klinca, meni odmah daje nadu mada se trenutno borim sa strahovima. 
> Bas sam na dnevnom ulosku imala mali komadic kao tamne zilice, neznam kako bi to opisala, nije ostavljalo tragove krvi. To mi se vec desavalo poslije bete uz smedi iscjedak i jako tamne zilice. Dr.mi je rekla da imam par manjih hematoma pa se nadam da cure hematomi.
> Dal je koja imala takvo ili slicno iskustvo?


Ajme draga meni curi smedi iscjedak od 4+5 tt a danas sam 7+6 i stalno ga imam. Ponekad manje ponekad malo vise. I jednom bilo na hitnoj ali sa bebom sve super...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Bila sam danas na pregledu, cista je još uvijek prisutna pa opet ništa od postupka. Eto, mene baš neće... Sad sam dobila kontracepciju. Koja ironija! Do 10.7. se prima u postupke pa se iskreno nadam da će do 6. mjeseca nestati ta cista jer ću u protivnom poludjeti.

----------


## malena19

> Malena19 drzim fige da test bude pozitivan. Lijepo je procitati da vec imas 2 klinca, meni odmah daje nadu mada se trenutno borim sa strahovima. 
> Bas sam na dnevnom ulosku imala mali komadic kao tamne zilice, neznam kako bi to opisala, nije ostavljalo tragove krvi. To mi se vec desavalo poslije bete uz smedi iscjedak i jako tamne zilice. Dr.mi je rekla da imam par manjih hematoma pa se nadam da cure hematomi.
> Dal je koja imala takvo ili slicno iskustvo?


Hvala

----------


## malena19

Vannessaa, zeza me forum pa valjda neće biti 100 istih poruka
Ja sam sa mladim imala hematom i bilo je i zilica i kapi krvi i sve je super završilo. Trajalo nekih 10tak dana. Jedino mi je dr povećala utrice na 3x2. Vjerujem da ce sve biti ok

----------


## malena19

Zeza me forum pa nisam mogla postati prije, ali meni jutros pozitivan test
Presretni smo, ali sam i oprezna jer znam da još svasta moze poći po krivu... valjda obrambeni mehanizam jer mi je nevjerojatno da iz 4 transfera dobijemo 3 bebe

----------


## ljube555

> Zeza me forum pa nisam mogla postati prije, ali meni jutros pozitivan test
> Presretni smo, ali sam i oprezna jer znam da još svasta moze poći po krivu... valjda obrambeni mehanizam jer mi je nevjerojatno da iz 4 transfera dobijemo 3 bebe


Cestitam draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Eto, lijepo sam ti rekla da će to kod vas brzo... Malena, fino odmaraj i čuvaj bebicu.

----------


## malena19

> Eto, lijepo sam ti rekla da će to kod vas brzo... Malena, fino odmaraj i čuvaj bebicu.


da, pogodila si.. meni nikako da sjedne.. bas se bojim veseliti

kako sad ide vadjenje krvi? sa drugim sam vadila privatno jer su bili na godisnjem kad sam trebala vaditi, a sa starijim je bilo davno

u koliko dodjem? javim se sestrama pa odem na 1 kat i zovu me ili je drugacija procedura?

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam to obavila u svom kraju, a ne na VV. Njima sam javila vrijednosti i dogovorila pregled.

----------


## Kengurica

Vaki, zasto do 10.7.? Zbog godisnjih ili krece to preuredjenje koje je netko spominjao? Ako je zbog godisnjih do kad ne rade postupke?

----------


## Vaki

Nije mi rekla zašto, samo je navela da idući ciklus trebam doći jer nakon 10.7. više ne primaju u postupke.

----------


## Kengurica

Zatekla me menga u subotu i onda mi 3.d.c. pada sutra. Ne mogu se naruciti nego samo dodjem. Toga se sjecam, ali se ne sjecam u koje doba. Molim pomoc u koliko se sati dolazi na prvi ultrazvuk?

----------


## etkica

oko 10 ,prije ne.

----------


## etkica

e sad pitanje za cure koje su bile na punkciji,dal stvarno moram natašte,zar ne mogu ni da kavu popijem????

----------


## Kengurica

A ja sam stvarno bila na taste. Bolje ti je da te uspava anestezija da se vise opustis  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

> Bolje ti je da te uspava anestezija da se vise opustis


Ma kakvo uspavljivanje na Vuku? Anestezija? Nema anestezije... dobis injekciju za opustanje... i za bolove. Meni osobno ne pomazu bas.

----------


## Kengurica

Strasna, ne doslovce. Ja sam bila jako pospana prije punkcije pa se salim, kao bolje da si pospan.

----------


## Inesz

Užas! NA TAŠTE vas naručuju, obda zene tako gladne i žedne trpe bolove punkcije na živo!

Normabel za opuštanje i tramal/ketonal koji mozda daju na Vuku, nisu adekvatno oklanjanje boli pri punkciji, tako da je to uvijek punkcija na živo...
Osim...

----------


## Inesz

Osim, ako se izborite za sebe i tražite punkciju uz odgovarajuću intravenoznu kratotrajnu opću anesteziju u sali na Merkuru.
To se može, ali morate inzistirati.

----------


## Kengurica

Draga Inesz, ja cak znam teoriju, znam da imam pravo traziti, ali i ovako je sve tamo u banani, i ovako se u tri sekunde doktori nazivciraju i bahati su i jednostavno ni ovako odrasla ne uspijem sve izreci sto mislim od tog osjecaja jada. S razlogom sam tamo, nazalost nemam puno izbora, ne bih sad tu pisala zasto. Apsolutno je grozno to sto nema analgezije, to sto ne rade nedjeljom, to sto se izmjenjuju doktori koji medjusobn lose komuniciraju, ali ja ne znam vise koliko se mora truda i gdje uloziti da se to promijeni. Nemam pojma zasto se mora za tramal i normabel biti na taste, ali kazu da mora. U toj borbi si vec tako jadan da izgubis i svaku volju boriti se za svoja prava.

----------


## katka22

Oprostite što se pridružujem kao padobranac. 
Iako sam davno bila pacijentica na VV više nisam i najveći razlog je upravo punkcija bez anestezije. Imam samo jedno iskustvo punkcije kod njih (PCOS, 40-ak folikula, skoro sat vremena maltretiranja do padanja u nesvijest) i mogu ga nazvati u najmanju ruku odvratnim. Različite bolne posljedice trpjela sam godinama nakon, usudila bi se reći da bolne jajnike imam i dan danas.
Ali isto tako kao što netko prije reče čitala sam na Rodinom Facebook-u iskustvo jedne cure da je moguće dobiti anesteziju, na Merkuru. Iako, meni osobno je prestrašno da se na takvim stvarima treba inzistirati. Valjda je normalno da bi liječenje trebalo biti moguće u najmanjoj mogućoj boli, a punkcija svakako to zaslužuje. Pogotovo za cure koje imaju više js. 
Ustvari, javila sam se tužna iz razloga što se ni nakon moje punkcije od prije 13 godina stvari tamo nisu promijenile.

----------


## Inesz

Kengurica, razumijem te. Drži se, nadam se da će postupak biti uspješan.

 Ali, moram naglasiti curama koje su na Vuku da se može dobiti punkcija s anestezijom u sali na Merkuru.

Isto tako, i po stoti put napisati, da Vuk Vrhovac odradi oko 460 punkcija godišnje "na živo" izlažući na taj način pacijentice nepotrebnoj patnji i boli. Ovdje kao da se radi o baraci u šumi tijekom II. svjetskog rata, a ne bolnici u 21. stoljeću.

I što je najgore punkcije se "na živo" obavljaju se već više od 20 godina i nema naznaka, da će ova praksa nespojiva sa suvremenom medicinom, uskoro biti prekinuta.

----------


## etkica

eto ja danas bila na punkciji,i popila sam jutarnju kavicu(nije mi bilo ništa) ,i mogu samo reči da nije ništa strašno,skoro pa nisam ništa niti osjetila. al nažalost prazan folikul. tako da me to jedino bacilo u bed.  za doktoricu Jukic i sestre sve pohvale.

----------


## Inesz

Zapravo, kad se sagledaju činjenica da VV nema opciju odgovorajućeg načina otklanjanja boli pri aspiraciji folikula, a da je uspješnost postupka na niskoj razini poput one u većini hrvatskih bolnica, zapravo mogu slobodno napisati: 
Drage Žene, ne birajte Vuk Vrhovec. Nema anestezije, a šanse za rođenje djeteta iz MPO postupka otužno su niske kao i u ostatku hrvatskih bolnica.

----------


## Inesz

Klinička bolnica Merkur (Sveučilišna klinika Vuk Vrhovac, Zagreb) u 2015. godini obavila je oko 733 MPO postupaka nakon kojih je rođeno 139 djece (broj poroda ne navodi se).

Od tih malo više od 700 postupaka, bilo je oko 100 intrauterinih ineminacija (IUI), ukupno oko 460 IVF i ICSI postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje, oko 150 transfera odleđenih zametaka (FET) i oko 25 postupaka označenih pod ostalo. (sl. 11. i sl. 2. Izvješća).

https://zdravstvo.gov.hr/UserDocsIma...MPO%202015.pdf

 :Sad: 
 :Sad:

----------


## sretnaofca

> eto ja danas bila na punkciji,i popila sam jutarnju kavicu(nije mi bilo ništa) ,i mogu samo reči da nije ništa strašno,skoro pa nisam ništa niti osjetila. al nažalost prazan folikul. tako da me to jedino bacilo u bed.  za doktoricu Jukic i sestre sve pohvale.


Draga Etkica, i ja sam ma VV odradila aspiraciju 1 folikula bez anestezije, i nije bilo strasno, zaboljelo je naravno ali bio je 1!! Sada sam u Petrovoj imala cca 20 folikula, odradila uz anesteziju, a ne znam kako bi prezivjela taj broj na VV!! Meni je to grozno, da se zbog nedostatka osoblja, prostora i termina, zene tamo izlazu takvoj boli. Grozno. A dr. Jukić i sestre su super, al to nema nikakve veze sa bolovima i anestezijom.

----------


## Kengurica

Slažem se Inesz potpuno s tobom. Jako je žalosno u kojim uvjetima radi osoblje pa nije ni čudno da nemaju dobre rezultate. Jedan doktor od jutra kao na traci odradi ogroman broj folikulometrija, punkcija, transfera, prvih razgovora, otpusta onoh koji su taj dan imali punkciju/transfer. Pitanje je i s koliko se novaca raspolaže pa se na inseminacije šalje parove sa katastrofalnim speriogramima, u IVF se možda ne daju optimalne doze lijekova. Doktori na kraju krajeva nemaju niti vremena uzeti par kao jedinlu već samo kao broj. Zašto se uprava te bolnice ne zna zauzeti da se bolnica napokon renovira pa da se barem ta analgezija uvede to valjda ni oni sami ne znaju. Moram bez obzira na sve reci da su sestre i doktori susretljiviji nego u recimo Petrovoj. Barem je moje iskustvo takvo.

----------


## iva777

> Kengurica, razumijem te. Drži se, nadam se da će postupak biti uspješan.
> 
>  Ali, moram naglasiti curama koje su na Vuku da se može dobiti punkcija s anestezijom u sali na Merkuru.
> 
> Isto tako, i po stoti put napisati, da Vuk Vrhovac odradi oko 460 punkcija godišnje "na živo" izlažući na taj način pacijentice nepotrebnoj patnji i boli. Ovdje kao da se radi o baraci u šumi tijekom II. svjetskog rata, a ne bolnici u 21. stoljeću.
> 
> I što je najgore punkcije se "na živo" obavljaju se već više od 20 godina i nema naznaka, da će ova praksa nespojiva sa suvremenom medicinom, uskoro biti prekinuta.


Potpisujem .
Ja sam bila na vuku 2015.g.te sam odradila aspiraciju uz anesteziju.

Tako da se svakako moze .

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## malena19

Eto ja se nikako ne slažem sa Inesz. Nakon 7 godina , dvoje djece i bebicom u trbuhu mogu samo reći da mi je odabir Vuk vrbovca bila najbolja odluka u životu. Na pocetku naseg mpo puta bila sam na konzultacijama u drugim bolnicama i sa sigurnoscu od 1000% mogu reći da danas ne bi imala svoju djecu da sam izabrala drugačije. Da, punkcija boli, ali sve to zaboraviš kad prvi put vidis srceko na ekranu. I boli puno puno manje nego negativan test.

Ali hvala Bogu imamo izbora i druge bolnice koje imaju anesteziju, ali i puno lošiju uspješnost.
Vuk ima najveći postotak uspješnih postupaka od svih zagrebackih bolnica

Ja znam da smo mi imali puno sreće, ali troje djece se ne moze nazvati samo srecom. Ipak je tu jako puno i do doktora i biologica  :Smile:  i hvala im do nema na tome

----------


## katka22

> Eto ja se nikako ne slažem sa Inesz. Nakon 7 godina , dvoje djece i bebicom u trbuhu mogu samo reći da mi je odabir Vuk vrbovca bila najbolja odluka u životu. Na pocetku naseg mpo puta bila sam na konzultacijama u drugim bolnicama i sa sigurnoscu od 1000% mogu reći da danas ne bi imala svoju djecu da sam izabrala drugačije. Da, punkcija boli, ali sve to zaboraviš kad prvi put vidis srceko na ekranu. I boli puno puno manje nego negativan test.
> 
> Ali hvala Bogu imamo izbora i druge bolnice koje imaju anesteziju, ali i puno lošiju uspješnost.
> Vuk ima najveći postotak uspješnih postupaka od svih zagrebackih bolnica
> 
> Ja znam da smo mi imali puno sreće, ali troje djece se ne moze nazvati samo srecom. Ipak je tu jako puno i do doktora i biologica  i hvala im do nema na tome


Jako mi je drago cuti i ovakve price. Nazalost, ja sa VV znam vise negativnih iskustava, ukljucujuci i moje. Iako sam tamo ostvarila trudnocu, iz prvog pokusaja. Naravno, ostvarila sam cilj, ali losa iskustva nisam zaboravila niti cu. 
I dalje smatram da je u 21. stoljecu u najmanju ruku humano omoguciti zeni koja se nosi s teretima borbe s neplodnosti, da tu borbu podnese na najlaksi moguci nacin. A punkcija na zivo to nikako nije. 
Ja nisam zaboravila svoju punkciju, a proslo je 13 godina i ponavljam, imam sina iz tog pokusaja. To me iskustvo drzalo godinama daleko od novog pokusaja za drugo dijete. Nisam zaboravila ni situaciju kad su mi zadnje blastice unistene u transferu koji su mi napravili a da nisu vidjeli da sam vec vanmatericno trudna kad sam jedva izvukla zivu glavu. Iako lijecnici koji su sudjelovali u ovom sto sam navela danas plivaju privatnim vodama, gorak okus VV je ostao. Sretna sam zbog svake trudnoce ostvarene u svakoj klinici pa i tamo, ali trpljenje boli svakako nije opravdanje za ostvarenje uspjeha. To ce potvrditi svaka zena koja je imala punkciju na zivo sa vise od 3-4 folikula. 
Ti si ocito sretnica... Tebi i tvojim pilicima i dalje zelim svu srecu!

----------


## Kengurica

Malena bas mi je drago zbog tebe. Ja sam isto prezivjela punkciju na zivo i nijs bila traumaticna, ali to ne znaci da je u 21. stoljecu u redu da ju nemaju. Ja nemam PCOS i 15-30 folikula, a znam cure koje imaju i imaju PTSP od punkcije. Kako da takva zena ode ikad vise na punkciju na zivo. Smatram da Vuk ima i svoje prednosti, u mom slucaju je imao i zato sam tamo, ali i da se stvari itekako mogu popraviti i uz minimalan ulog od strane bolnice ili ministarstva ili tko vec odobrava budgete za preuredjenje.

----------


## malena19

U prvoj funkciji sam dobila 18js, u drugoj 15 zrelih i bilo je jako puno (manjih i srednjih) folikula pa nisu ni vadili sve jer je smo odgodili transfer Pa da me ne muce.  Tako da jako dobro znam koliko boli punkcija.

Da se razumijemo i ja bi radije da ima anestezije i smatram da bi je u 21 stoljeću trebalo biti. Mislite da doktori uživaju u našem pikanju na zivo? Alternativa je da VV prestane raditi dok to ne osiguraju, a meni bi to bilo puno gore nego sadašnja situacija

Trenutno nema uvjeta za anesteziju i treba ih osigurati, a to je zadatak bolnice i to je daleko iznad dr Jukic. Znam da i ona pokušava osigurati anesteziju, ali do tad radi najbolje sto moze i ja sam joj zahvalna na to.

----------


## malena19

> Malena bas mi je drago zbog tebe. Ja sam isto prezivjela punkciju na zivo i nijs bila traumaticna, ali to ne znaci da je u 21. stoljecu u redu da ju nemaju. Ja nemam PCOS i 15-30 folikula, a znam cure koje imaju i imaju PTSP od punkcije. Kako da takva zena ode ikad vise na punkciju na zivo. Smatram da Vuk ima i svoje prednosti, u mom slucaju je imao i zato sam tamo, ali i da se stvari itekako mogu popraviti i uz minimalan ulog od strane bolnice ili ministarstva ili tko vec odobrava budgete za preuredjenje.


Eto ja sam otišla  :Smile:  valjda sam luda  :Smile:  kuzim te skroz i znam da nismo iste... moja oba poroda su bila horor pa sam svejedno isla po drugo dijete i sad po treće.  Znam cure koje zbog prvog loseg poroda nema sanse da idu na drugo dijete. Ja pokušavam zaboraviti lose stvari jer mi ništa ne donosi ako ih vucem sa sobom u zivotu. Ali kuzim da ne moze to svako i zato mi je drago da postoje alternative koje će ženama olakšati... žao mi je samo sto to nosi losije rezultate sa sobom. Ali svaka od nas važe sto moze podnijeti i sto joj je bitnije
I ja sam na VV zato što smatram da su strucniji nego druge bolnice, a ne zato što volim punkcije.
A slazem se da treba malo uložiti da se osigura anestezija, ali nazalost to nije do doktora koji rade nase postupke

----------


## Kengurica

Malena, nisam ja ni rekla da je doktora. Sto se tice same doktorice ona je nama bas jako izasla u susret i uvijek se potrudi oko nas. Kao ti sam sto se tice razmisljanja o losem. Sto se same boli tice, imala sam samo jednu punkciju 7-8 folikula i osobno sam u zivotu i vece boli dozivljavala. Mislim da i ti doktori i sestre zasluzuju tu anesteziju, vece sale i bolje uvjete. Sigurno je puno lakse raditi punkciju zeni koja se ne stišće, trza, plače itd. Al kao što kažeš bolje da postoje nego da ih se ukine. Ipak odredjen broj trudnoća dodje od tamo. No što reći na činjenicu da jedna mariborska klinika ima veći broj zivorodjene djece iz postupaka od svih hrvatskih bolnica zajedno (a nema veci broj postupaka). Kako je živjeti s mišlju da možda nemaš dijete zbog naših uvjeta u zdravstvu..

----------


## katka22

> U prvoj funkciji sam dobila 18js, u drugoj 15 zrelih i bilo je jako puno (manjih i srednjih) folikula pa nisu ni vadili sve jer je smo odgodili transfer Pa da me ne muce.  Tako da jako dobro znam koliko boli punkcija.
> 
> Da se razumijemo i ja bi radije da ima anestezije i smatram da bi je u 21 stoljeću trebalo biti. Mislite da doktori uživaju u našem pikanju na zivo? Alternativa je da VV prestane raditi dok to ne osiguraju, a meni bi to bilo puno gore nego sadašnja situacija
> 
> Trenutno nema uvjeta za anesteziju i treba ih osigurati, a to je zadatak bolnice i to je daleko iznad dr Jukic. Znam da i ona pokušava osigurati anesteziju, ali do tad radi najbolje sto moze i ja sam joj zahvalna na to.






> Eto ja sam otišla  valjda sam luda  kuzim te skroz i znam da nismo iste... moja oba poroda su bila horor pa sam svejedno isla po drugo dijete i sad po treće.  Znam cure koje zbog prvog loseg poroda nema sanse da idu na drugo dijete. Ja pokušavam zaboraviti lose stvari jer mi ništa ne donosi ako ih vucem sa sobom u zivotu. Ali kuzim da ne moze to svako i zato mi je drago da postoje alternative koje će ženama olakšati... žao mi je samo sto to nosi losije rezultate sa sobom. Ali svaka od nas važe sto moze podnijeti i sto joj je bitnije
> I ja sam na VV zato što smatram da su strucniji nego druge bolnice, a ne zato što volim punkcije.
> A slazem se da treba malo uložiti da se osigura anestezija, ali nazalost to nije do doktora koji rade nase postupke


O ovom zadnjem dijelu tvog prvog posta ja pričam, to "trenutno nemaju uvjete" traje otkad su uspostavili odjel za MPO. Ima možda i 20 godina. Ja bi skoro pa rekla da bi radije da uopće i ne rade dok ne steknu uvjete za humane postupke, ali to je prebrutalno i za uvjete u HR nerealno. I ustvari, puno je djece u tih 20 godina rođeno pa je teško pričati o ukidanju. Naravno da za to nisu krivi liječnici koji rade, ali...s obzirom da postoji mogućnost aspiracije pod anestezijom na Merkuru (ali to tek unazad par godina) ja smatram i to je samo moje mišljenje, da se aspiracije više od 2-3 js ne bi uopće trebala raditi bez neke vrste anestezije. Liječnik koji vodi postupak je taj koji planira postupak i koji bi trebao ponuditi pacijentici to kao opciju. Naravno da nije isto aspirirati 5, 15 ili više js. Ja sam ih tad imala preko 40. I plakala sam, i bježala sa stola, i padala u nesvijest.  
I ja smatram da sam imala "sreće", pa uspjela sam iz prvog pokušaja čak i tako izmaltretirana. Ali mi nismo imali nikakve teške dijagnoze i tada sam imala 23 godine. Nema to ustvari veze sa srećom, ali ima sa biologijom, godinama, dijagnozama...na kraju krajeva, nije doktor taj koji odlučuje hoće li doći do implantacije ma koliko god on dao sve od sebe.
Razumijem te, ostvarila si tamo tri trudnoće i to je predivno. Ali ja sam u tome očito suprotna, ja ne mogu ići nazad na mjesto s kojeg nosim odvratna iskustva, bez obzira na uspjeh koji sam imala. 




> ... No što reći na činjenicu da jedna mariborska klinika ima veći broj zivorodjene djece iz postupaka od svih hrvatskih bolnica zajedno (a nema veci broj postupaka). Kako je živjeti s mišlju da možda nemaš dijete zbog naših uvjeta u zdravstvu..


Ovo je meni zastrašujući podatak, i ako je točan (ne znam koji ti je izvor) stvarno je katastrofa stanje kod nas. Ustvari, možda je kod nas ustvari jedan od većih problema što se ne vodi prava baza podataka na razini Ministarstva da se točno zna koliko je postupaka na kojoj bolnici obavljeno po pacijentici s koliko živorođene djece. VV tad nije znao da sam ja rodila zdravo dijete, niti me tko pitao niti tražio da javim...Ne znam kako je s tim sada.

----------


## Kengurica

Ispricavam se jer je moj navod netočan, ali nažalost nije daleko od istine. Ne znam da li mogu sliku zalijepiti? Prepisat cu Mariborska bolnica je 2014. obavila 1668 transfera zametaka na koje je rodjeno 502 djece dok su 2015. sve bolnice u HR zajedno obavile oko 2300 transfera i oko 1300 inseminacija iz cega je rodjeno samo 553 djece. Prepisujem a facebook stranice Roda neplodnost.

----------


## Inesz

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...05411696199492

Usporedba godišnjeg broja transfera i broja rođene djece između mariborske klinike i svih hrvatskih bolnica zajedno, istinita je. Na žalost.

Razina uspješnosti MPo postupaka u hrvatskim bolnicama tragično je niska.

----------


## Inesz

Izlaganje pacijentica trpljenju nepotrebne boli u suprotnosti je s pravilima medicinske struke i duboko neetično.

Vuk Vrhovec započeo je obavljati prve aspiracije 1995. godine.

TO je 25 godina  asipracija na živo.  :Sad:

----------


## Kengurica

Mozda se pokusavaju upisati u Guinessovu knjigu  :Wink:  Mozda da pocnemo ubacivati u sandučić za prigovore i pohvale pisani prigovor.

----------


## katka22

Zaista ne zelim biti netko tko ce iti jednu zenu “odvratiti” od odluke da svoju trudnocu pokusa ostvariti na VV, nije mi to namjera. Ali nekako vjerujem da se i puno benignije stvari mogu promijeniti s pritiskom...kad nema potraznje i ponuda se mora promijeniti/prilagoditi. To je zakon trzista i toliko je jednostavno. 
Da zakljucim, u jednoj maloj zemlji kao sto je nasa, drago mi je da uopce imamo opciju lijecenja preko HZZO-a za razliku od nekih puno bogatijih, da imamo mogucnost lijecenja uopce jer kod nas je to nazalost postalo svjetonazorsko pitanje. I situacija se nece zapravo promijeniti dok ne dodje vlada koja ce se moci/htjeti/zeljeti suprotstaviti upravo tome, jer to ce biti uzasno tezak proces. Tek onda se stvari zaista mogu promijeniti.
Drage zene, svu srecu svijeta nam zelim u nasim nastojanjima da postanemo mame...

----------


## malena19

> Zaista ne zelim biti netko tko ce iti jednu zenu “odvratiti” od odluke da svoju trudnocu pokusa ostvariti na VV, nije mi to namjera. Ali nekako vjerujem da se i puno benignije stvari mogu promijeniti s pritiskom...kad nema potraznje i ponuda se mora promijeniti/prilagoditi. To je zakon trzista i toliko je jednostavno. 
> Da zakljucim, u jednoj maloj zemlji kao sto je nasa, drago mi je da uopce imamo opciju lijecenja preko HZZO-a za razliku od nekih puno bogatijih, da imamo mogucnost lijecenja uopce jer kod nas je to nazalost postalo svjetonazorsko pitanje. I situacija se nece zapravo promijeniti dok ne dodje vlada koja ce se moci/htjeti/zeljeti suprotstaviti upravo tome, jer to ce biti uzasno tezak proces. Tek onda se stvari zaista mogu promijeniti.
> Drage zene, svu srecu svijeta nam zelim u nasim nastojanjima da postanemo mame...


Nažalost ja smatram da ce pritisak samo dovesti do zatvaranja Vuka  :Sad: 
Ima drugih bolnica koje mogu preuzeti te pacijente. 
Jedino ako Merkur odbije zatvaranje i nadje novce i prostor, a ne znam koliko je taj scenarij realan.
Ali da... unatoč svemu mislim da je super da imamo free postupke preko Hzzo-a iako je i to prije bilo bolje. Mislim na vrijeme kad se resetirao broj poslije poroda.

----------


## malena19

Ali malo i ljepsih tema... mi danas vidjeli srceko  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Nažalost ja smatram da ce pritisak samo dovesti do zatvaranja Vuka 
> Ima drugih bolnica koje mogu preuzeti te pacijente. 
> Jedino ako Merkur odbije zatvaranje i nadje novce i prostor, a ne znam koliko je taj scenarij realan.
> Ali da... unatoč svemu mislim da je super da imamo free postupke preko Hzzo-a iako je i to prije bilo bolje. *Mislim na vrijeme kad se resetirao broj poslije poroda.*


I ovo mi je totalna novost... Znači, tko ostvari trudnoću i rođenje zdravog djeteta, u slučaju da je ispucao sve pokušaje preko HZZO, ako želi drugo dijete osuđen je jedino i isključivo na privatne pokušaje? 
Ja sad idem drugi put u ovoj turi, mislim da mi nitko ne broji pokušaje od prije 13 i 8 godina...ustvari, kako to mogu uopće znati? Ja sam bila uvjerena da se i dalje "resetira". gdje bi to mogla pročitati, ima li što u Zakonu?

----------


## Inesz

Katka, postupci od prije 8. mjeseca 2012. ne ulaze u broj pokusaja koje osiguranica ima pravonpravona teret HZZO-a prema Zakonu o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji.

Taj zakon kaže da osiguranica ima pravo na 4 IUI, 2 postupaka u prirodnom ciklusu i 4 u stimuliranom. I to je to  :Sad:  

Znacajan je dio zena koje u okviru tih prava na postupke preko HZZO-a ne uspije roditi   :Sad:

----------


## katka22

> Katka, postupci od prije 8. mjeseca 2012. ne ulaze u broj pokusaja koje osiguranica ima pravonpravona teret HZZO-a prema Zakonu o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji.
> 
> Taj zakon kaže da osiguranica ima pravo na 4 IUI, 2 postupaka u prirodnom ciklusu i 4 u stimuliranom. I to je to  
> 
> Znacajan je dio zena koje u okviru tih prava na postupke preko HZZO-a ne uspije roditi


Bože, koliko diskriminacije... tužno i žalosno. Hvala ti na info.

----------


## Kengurica

Malena čestitam!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Jel znamo kad dr jukic ide na GO?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubba

> Jel znamo kad dr jukic ide na GO?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Doktorica je trenutno na GO.

----------


## Vaki

Nisam to znala. Meni je rekla da primaju u postupke do 10.7. i da onda idu kolektivno na godišnji. Eh!

----------


## Strašna

> Nisam to znala. Meni je rekla da primaju u postupke do 10.7. i da onda idu kolektivno na godišnji. Eh!


Moguce je i to. Dr je imala i “starog godisnjeg” pa je to vjerovatno sad morala iskoristit. Sad radi netko drugi od dr. A moguce je da 10.7. idu kolektivno na 3 tjedna.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Doktorica je trenutno na GO.


Znas do kad je?


> Nisam to znala. Meni je rekla da primaju u postupke do 10.7. i da onda idu kolektivno na godišnji. Eh!


A jel se zna kad se vracaju s tog kolektivnog?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubba

Ne znam,nisam ni pitala sestre.trenutno gore se mjenjaju svi,svaki dan neko drugi radi.

----------


## Vaki

E, sad baš razmišljam o tome. Ako primaju žene kojima će 10.7. biti 3. dan onda znači da će raditi do kraja 7. mjeseca i da ih u 8. mjesecu nema. Tako da vjerojatno opet počinju u 9. mjesecu.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Cure dajte mi recite...kad se krene u proces (neku od oplodnja) u koje vrijeme se moze najranije ujutro dolazit (radi inekcija,uzv il cega vec)? Pitam radi posla. S obzirom da nisam od onih sretnica da imam nornalnog poslodavca, pa ne zelimo da sazna.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Nemasikirancije, ultrazvuci su ujutro, ne mogu se sjetiti jel od 8 ili od 8:30. Oko 11 kazu da se dodje na konzultacije. Mislim da su u 10 punkcije u 12 FET. I nikad ne znas koliko ces cekati. Nekad skoro nista nekad se nacekas. Jesi vec na Vuku u postupku ili tek biras kliniku?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Nemasikirancije, ultrazvuci su ujutro, ne mogu se sjetiti jel od 8 ili od 8:30. Oko 11 kazu da se dodje na konzultacije. Mislim da su u 10 punkcije u 12 FET. I nikad ne znas koliko ces cekati. Nekad skoro nista nekad se nacekas. Jesi vec na Vuku u postupku ili tek biras kliniku?


Hvala ti na infu. Nadala sam se da se to moze i malo ranije, al sta je tu je. Vec sam gore. U 9 mj krecem u postupak. Prvo na inseminaciju. Al mijenjam posao uskoro pa cu morat smisljavati novom poslodavcu ocito di sam i zasto cu kasniti ili sl. Kako ste vi taj dio rijesavale? One koje su zaposlene a poslodavci neznaju za postupke.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Jedino Skvorc radi preko HZZO, a da se mozes dogovarati za termine. Meni nadredjeni zna pa mi je to puno olaksalo.

----------


## Atremida

Prije svega želim vas sve pozdraviti. Čitam vas već neko vrijeme i odlučila sam se i sama pridružiti. Naime, kad sam se odlučila za daljnju obradu, budući da 2god nije došlo do prirodne trudnoće, o MPO nisam znala apsolutno ništa, o samim klinikama još manje. Moja želja je bila privatna klinika jer sam jako skeptična prema državnim bolnicama... Moja ginekologinja je bila protiv toga bar dok ne probam ovako i njen je prijedlog bio VV (nabrojala mi je i druge bolnice, ali s njima ima najviše pozitivnih iskustava). I tako sam napravila. Pričekala sam ljeto i u 9mj otišla na svoj prvi pregled. Do sad sam prosla 3 postupka i dosta toga naučila o MPO. Ni jednog trenutka nisam požalila što sam izabrala njih. Zaista su susretljivi, sestre su pristupačne, bodre te... a to što su uvjeti tamo takvi kakvi jesu nije ni do bolnice ni do doktora niti do sestara nego je to ogledalo naše države i ulaganja u zdravstvo. Bojala sam se svoje prve punkcije jer sam čitala o nepodnošljivim bolovima, padanju u nesvijest, kukanju kako jedini VV to radi na živo... Prvi put su me pripremali na inseminaciju, terapija klomifen, dobila sam 5 folikula i odlučili su da je to za IVF. Punkcija je prošla bezbolno, doslovno je bilo gotovo za 3min, duže je trajala priprema... Drugi put sam također završila na klomifenu dobila 2 folikule i doslovno ništa osjetila nisam. Sad zadnji put bilo ih je čudo... ne znam koliko su ih popikali a koliko ostavili, ugl dobila sam 12 jajnih stanica, ali zbog prijetećeg hipera nisam izvršila transfer... tako da moji eskimi čekaju jesen. Te treće punkcije sam se užasno bojala, odmah su me upozorili na hiper, vidjela sam se već kak urlam u sali, ali zaista je prošlo sve ok, sestra me držala za ruku, pričali su sa mnom, trudili se da ostanem mirna, a ja sam razgledavala okolo stvari i nisam mislila na bol... ono što sam osjetila bilo je samo dok su ulazili u jajnik i to su me svaki put upozorili i ja sam bila spremna. Znači svega tri put me malo zapeckalo. Kad je bilo gotovo odležala sat vremena, i otišla doma najnormalnija.. predvečer sam već bila na putu. Punkcije uopće nije toliko strašna. Bilo mi je drago što nisam inzistirala na anesteziji jer se poslije nje cijeli dan mučim, a ovako sve je odmah prošlo, kao da ništa nije ni bilo. Moć psihe je nevjerojatna. Ono što malo zaboli je ulazak u jajnik i eventualno ako folikula nije dovoljno zrela..u tom slučaju njena opna je puno čvršća nego zrele folikule. I bezobzira što su iza mene za sad 2 neuspješna pokušaja, meni ni trenutka nije žao što sam izabrala VV. Minus im je štonisi skroz kod jednog liječnika, neko kako koga smjena ulovi...ali tako je to u svim državnim bolnicama. Uvijek postoji opcja privatno, koja je puno skuplja a šanse su jednake. Da bi sve uspjelo moramo imati vjeru. Ponajprije moramo vjerovat liječniku jer i njima je u interesu da nas se riješe  :grouphug:

----------


## Vanessaa

Atremida lijepo pozdrav. Potpisujem svaku tvoju rijec, slazem se u potpunosti. 
Ja sam imala tu srecu pa sam uvijek dosla kad je radila dr.Jukic zbog cega sam presretna. 
Na vv smo krenuli prosle godine na jesen i sada sam u 14tt, nadamo se da ce do kraja biti sve uredu.
Zelim ti puno srece.

----------


## Atremida

> Atremida lijepo pozdrav. Potpisujem svaku tvoju rijec, slazem se u potpunosti. 
> Ja sam imala tu srecu pa sam uvijek dosla kad je radila dr.Jukic zbog cega sam presretna. 
> Na vv smo krenuli prosle godine na jesen i sada sam u 14tt, nadamo se da ce do kraja biti sve uredu.
> Zelim ti puno srece.


Ali kad zaista je tako

----------


## Kengurica

Ja bih isto htjela rijec pohvale dati za dr. Jukic. Susretljiva je jako. Ako ste neki specifikum onda ce napraviti i razne iznimke. Iako si tamo ko na traci zbog obujma posla koji imaju te ipak obradi individualno. To sto ona nama nekad nista ne prica je vjerojatno jer se u tom trenutku sve razvija po p.s.

----------


## Šiškica

Ne mogu izdržati moram prokomentirati. 
Na VV odrađeno ukupno 9  postupaka ( raznorazni), punkcija ni sama nemam pojma koliko od 1 folikula do valjda 15 komada. 

Bolilo je i preživila sam ALI sve skupa se neda usporediti s punkcijom S ANESTEZIJOM. 
Nebo i zemlja.
 Tko nije probao nema pojma o čemu priča.

Iza punkcija( na VV-u) sam po cijele dane ležala u bolovima na voltarenima , a da ne pričam o skakanju po stolu dok doktor pokušava sve folikule punktirati. 

Varijanta s anestezijom je 100 puta humanija. ti ljepo zaspeš, on u miru bez presinga punktira, opravak puno brži .

Sve mi preživimo !!!  
A oni na Merkuru se prave svi skupa blesavi  i uporno ignoriraju MPO tim. Zato su im određeni doktori pobijegli  a i mnogi pacijenti.

----------


## Kengurica

Ja se slazem da je apsolutno potrebno uvesti anesteziju. Pa onda prepustiti zenama da biraju. Ipak smo u 21. stoljecu.

----------


## Vaki

Bolje da ništa ne komentiram. Na VV sam od 2013. i imala sam puno negativnih iskustava, no dobila sam dijete iz 3. postupka pa sam emotivno vezana uz tu bolnicu i samo zato nisam otišla. Eto, sad se već neko vrijeme trudimo za drugu bebu i nekoliko puta me doktorica užasnula komentarima samo zato što već imam dijete. Možda me jučerašnji minus izbacio iz takta, ali ja njoj sve manje vjerujem i nisam zadovoljna njenim tretmanom.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Bolje da ništa ne komentiram. Na VV sam od 2013. i imala sam puno negativnih iskustava, no dobila sam dijete iz 3. postupka pa sam emotivno vezana uz tu bolnicu i samo zato nisam otišla. Eto, sad se već neko vrijeme trudimo za drugu bebu i nekoliko puta me doktorica užasnula komentarima samo zato što već imam dijete. Možda me jučerašnji minus izbacio iz takta, ali ja njoj sve manje vjerujem i nisam zadovoljna njenim tretmanom.


Pa sta ti je rekla da tako mislis?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sretnaofca

Vaki, bas zbog njenog tretmana sam ja i otisla s VVa i ne vracam se... u trenucima kad mi je bilo tesko, se ponijela uzasno a pregledi se obavljaju vise manje ofrlje (btw znam da VV nije privatna klinika i ne treba ocekivati specijalan tretman. Ali najmanje sto mozes je biti covjek, a to sto ona ima los dan treba ostaviti kod kuce. To vrijedi za sve.) A ima tu jos minusa zbog kojih moje mjesto vise nije gore. Sestre su super i djelatnice u ivf labosu. 
Svak zna svoje, i svatko ima svoj stav i misljenje, i svatko ima svoju neku pricu i u to ne treba ulaziti.

----------


## Vaki

Nema vremena da mi odgovori na pitanje trebam li uzimati kontracepciju zbog ciste jer planiram u novi postupak u 9. mjesecu. Meni je to važno jer ne znam, a ona mi uvijek istakne kako već imam jedno dijete. Kakve to veze ima!? Pa zašto onda ona ima 2 curice? Ne znam što očekivati kad mi se ne želi javiti na telefon i kad ignorira moje poruke.

----------


## Vaki

Možda previše očekujem, ali ako moje liječenje nije završilo onda mi mora reči što i kako dalje. Ne mogu čekati da problemi čudom nestanu...

----------


## LaraLana

> Nema vremena da mi odgovori na pitanje trebam li uzimati kontracepciju zbog ciste jer planiram u novi postupak u 9. mjesecu. Meni je to važno jer ne znam, a ona mi uvijek istakne kako već imam jedno dijete. Kakve to veze ima!? Pa zašto onda ona ima 2 curice? Ne znam što očekivati kad mi se ne želi javiti na telefon i kad ignorira moje poruke.


Citam i zgrozena sam!!!! 
Nisam pacijentica VV ali citam forum i svako malo nekakve gluposti s VV ili Petrove.
Mnoge zene su napustile VV. 
Ne znam dal je bolja situacija bila dok je bio dr. A gore.

Vaki ovo je prestrasno i totalno sam bez rijeci.
Jedino sto mi sada pada na pamet dal ima smisla...mislim dal bi imalo koristi da joj banes samo gore na vrata u ordinaciju i da kazes da ne izlazis dok ne dobijes odgovore na svoja pitanja.
Ma ja bi se zalila na nju...digla bi frku samo takvu.
Pa kakva je to zena....pa kakav ti to covjek moras biti da kazes nekome takve stvari. Strasno!!!!!

----------


## Vaki

To sam i ja mislila jer sam baš ljuta na nju. Eto, sad čekam kod soc. ginekologa pa ću vidjeto što će mi on reči.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Prije svega želim vas sve pozdraviti. Čitam vas već neko vrijeme i odlučila sam se i sama pridružiti. Naime, kad sam se odlučila za daljnju obradu, budući da 2god nije došlo do prirodne trudnoće, o MPO nisam znala apsolutno ništa, o samim klinikama još manje. Moja želja je bila privatna klinika jer sam jako skeptična prema državnim bolnicama... Moja ginekologinja je bila protiv toga bar dok ne probam ovako i njen je prijedlog bio VV (nabrojala mi je i druge bolnice, ali s njima ima najviše pozitivnih iskustava). I tako sam napravila. Pričekala sam ljeto i u 9mj otišla na svoj prvi pregled. Do sad sam prosla 3 postupka i dosta toga naučila o MPO. Ni jednog trenutka nisam požalila što sam izabrala njih. Zaista su susretljivi, sestre su pristupačne, bodre te... a to što su uvjeti tamo takvi kakvi jesu nije ni do bolnice ni do doktora niti do sestara nego je to ogledalo naše države i ulaganja u zdravstvo. Bojala sam se svoje prve punkcije jer sam čitala o nepodnošljivim bolovima, padanju u nesvijest, kukanju kako jedini VV to radi na živo... Prvi put su me pripremali na inseminaciju, terapija klomifen, dobila sam 5 folikula i odlučili su da je to za IVF. Punkcija je prošla bezbolno, doslovno je bilo gotovo za 3min, duže je trajala priprema... Drugi put sam također završila na klomifenu dobila 2 folikule i doslovno ništa osjetila nisam. Sad zadnji put bilo ih je čudo... ne znam koliko su ih popikali a koliko ostavili, ugl dobila sam 12 jajnih stanica, ali zbog prijetećeg hipera nisam izvršila transfer... tako da moji eskimi čekaju jesen. Te treće punkcije sam se užasno bojala, odmah su me upozorili na hiper, vidjela sam se već kak urlam u sali, ali zaista je prošlo sve ok, sestra me držala za ruku, pričali su sa mnom, trudili se da ostanem mirna, a ja sam razgledavala okolo stvari i nisam mislila na bol... ono što sam osjetila bilo je samo dok su ulazili u jajnik i to su me svaki put upozorili i ja sam bila spremna. Znači svega tri put me malo zapeckalo. Kad je bilo gotovo odležala sat vremena, i otišla doma najnormalnija.. predvečer sam već bila na putu. Punkcije uopće nije toliko strašna. Bilo mi je drago što nisam inzistirala na anesteziji jer se poslije nje cijeli dan mučim, a ovako sve je odmah prošlo, kao da ništa nije ni bilo. Moć psihe je nevjerojatna. Ono što malo zaboli je ulazak u jajnik i eventualno ako folikula nije dovoljno zrela..u tom slučaju njena opna je puno čvršća nego zrele folikule. I bezobzira što su iza mene za sad 2 neuspješna pokušaja, meni ni trenutka nije žao što sam izabrala VV. Minus im je štonisi skroz kod jednog liječnika, neko kako koga smjena ulovi...ali tako je to u svim državnim bolnicama. Uvijek postoji opcja privatno, koja je puno skuplja a šanse su jednake. Da bi sve uspjelo moramo imati vjeru. Ponajprije moramo vjerovat liječniku jer i njima je u interesu da nas se riješe





> Atremida lijepo pozdrav. Potpisujem svaku tvoju rijec, slazem se u potpunosti. 
> Ja sam imala tu srecu pa sam uvijek dosla kad je radila dr.Jukic zbog cega sam presretna. 
> Na vv smo krenuli prosle godine na jesen i sada sam u 14tt, nadamo se da ce do kraja biti sve uredu.
> Zelim ti puno srece.


Cure, jedna stvar koja mene muci je kako ste kombinirali posao i mpo? 
Ja sam u situaciji da poslodavcu ne mogu reci da cu odlaziti na mpo.
U koje vrijeme se moze dolaziti na sve? Imate ideju sta reci poslodavcu da tak ujutro mogu kasniti i nadoknadjivati?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Uh! To je teško reči. Nekad sam bila gotova oko 9h, a nekad tek oko 12h. Sve ovisi koliko će vas biti gore jer ako nema puno cura onda vas stigne pregledati prije sale, a ako vas je puno onda čekaš da završe punkcije i transferi.

----------


## Kengurica

Imam internu uputnicu za vaditi betu na Vuku. U koliko se sati vadi i di se javljam? Na humanu ili dole i da li se moram narucivati?

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam je davno vadila na VV, ali sam se javila prvo sestrama pa su me one poslale dolje i rekle da se vratim kad izvadim krv jer će one dobiti rezultate. To je bilo davno pa ne znam kakva je sada praksa...

----------


## Vaki

Nisam se naručivala, a došla sam u 8h. ☺

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Uh! To je teško reči. Nekad sam bila gotova oko 9h, a nekad tek oko 12h. Sve ovisi koliko će vas biti gore jer ako nema puno cura onda vas stigne pregledati prije sale, a ako vas je puno onda čekaš da završe punkcije i transferi.


Hvala ti  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Jedino mi pada na pamet da žicaš doktore da te uzimaju prvu na pregled zbog situacije na poslu...

----------


## hope31

Ne mogu a da ne prokomentiram,citam vas stalno cure al ne stignem bas pisati...moja prijateljica je na vv ostala trudna i rodila i kad je mala napunila 3 god isli su ponovno a dr joj je rekao zasto ne prepusti red zenama koje nemaju jos ni jedno jer ona ima i nek bude sretna...ruku na srce sve koje smo uspjele iz 1,2,10 puta i vise jesmo sretne ali tko moze otkinuti iz tvog srca onaj majcinski osjecaj i zelju za jos jednim,dva tri djeteta...tko ima pravo suditi o tome kako se osjeca zena koja se bori za to dijete kao lavica dok je to nekima sve pod spagu...zao mi je ja se ne mogu sloziti s time sve ok dobile smo jedno i ama bas svim zenama ovdje i koje nisu ovdje zelim od srca da to ostvare i opet kazem tko moze ugasiti onu vatru u srcu kad ti zakasni menga (a u srcu se potajno nadas pa mozda je i vec zamisljas test trbuh dijete) i onda te M vrati u stvarnost i ponovnu borbu...oprostite na dugom postu ali to je toliko jako da vristis u sebi i molis i stovremeno proklinjes...

----------


## Lutza

Evo ne mogu da ne prokomentiram situaciju na VV. Mi smo došli na Vuk prema preporuci i bili pacijenti doktora Podgajskog za kojeg imam samo riječi hvale, ali nažalost on me vidio samo dva puta i to na prvom ultrazvuku i na zadnjim konzultacijama da nam kaže da nije došlo do oplodnje. Ostalo vrijeme kad sam dolazila gore (sva sreća da imam poslodavca koji mi je tu izašao u susret) imala sam "sreću" upoznati se s doktoricom Jukić koja je malo za reći grozna osoba, svi mi koji smo se našli u toj situaciji da moramo u klinikama tražit pomoć za dobivanje djece znamo u kakvom smo psihičkom stanju, a osoba poput spomenute doktorice nije osoba kakva bi trebala uopće raditi gore. Na svakom susretu s njom u većini je vodila privatne razgovore s svojom djecom i njihovom dadiljom di se uglavnom derala na njih i uvijek bila nadrkana, pa je tu nabrijanost prenosila na pacijente. Meni i mom mužu je rekla da s obzirom da nije napravio kariogram (samo ima smanjen broj spermija i slabije su pokretni) da imamo šanse da nam se rodi retardirano dijete (haloooo kako netko može tako nešto izgovorit). Kako nije došlo do oplodnje ivf-om, jer je kod nas bio samo icsi dobitan, Jukićka je iskomentirala da što smo tražili to smo i dobili kad se žurimo. Zapravo ono zbog čega smo otišli s Vuka je prvenstveno nemogućnost dobivanja anestezije prilikom punkcije, muž je bio taj koji je rekao da idemo jer kad me vidio kako izgledam nakon punkcije i kako me boli da me više ne želi ikada vidjeti u takvom stanju. Nije ista punkcija kod žena koje imaju jednu, dvije stanice u odnosu na one koje ih imaju više i naravno ovisi i kakva vam je pozicija jajnika (meni je desni viši i užasno me boljelo dok na lijevom ne tako). Ja nisam mogla izdržati i molila sam ih da prekinu, izvadili su mi devet stanica i nakon toga sam pala u nesvjest, povraćala pa su me pustili  na onim krevetima vani da odmorim, da dođem sebi di mi je sestra nakon pola sata rekla da trebaju krevet za ostale cure, kaos.
Kako na kraju nije došlo do oplodnje rekli smo bok Vuku i otišli u Betu gdje se punkcija obavlja pod anestezijom (ok plaća se, ali na što sve potrošimo novce u životu ovo vrijedi), i nemože se usporediti. Mislim da bi bilo najbolje za VV da se prestanu bavit potpomognutom oplodnjom jer su im rezultati poražavajući, ali i uvijeti u kojima rade doktori su strašni, jer naša država troši novce na sve ostalo osim na ono što je bitno ljudima. 
Uglavnom sve ovo smo ostavili iza sebe i uživamo danas u dvjema prekrasnim curicama starim dva mjeseca i mogu vam reći da kada sam ih prvi put ugledala sve loše je nestalo. Svim curama koje prolaze ovu situaciju želim poručiti da se drže i da se ne predaju jer mora kad tad doći taj željeni trenutak da primiš svoju bebu u naručje. Šaljem vam svima puse i sretno.

----------


## Vaki

Grozno... sve gore i gore! Drago mi je da ste ostvarili želju i postali roditelji!

----------


## Lotta81

Nekad sam i ja bila dio mpo svijeta i to je nešto što zauvijek ostane u nama i dugo nakon što izađemo iz toga. Ono što moram komentirati je trenutno stanje na VV.
Imam dvije prijateljice koje su upravo iz gore navedenih razloga i još nekih drugih otišle sa VV. Ostala sam zatečena kada su mi ispričale kakve komentare od doktora su dobile  :Rolling Eyes:  Jako mi je žao da nekad najbolji centar za mpo u Hr se je ovakav kakav je sada.
I ono što nikako ne mogu shvatiti da unatoč svim dosezima moderne medicine punkcije se obavljaju bez anestezije.

Žene drage, držite se i  svu sreću svijeta vam želim da zagrlite svoje dijete.

----------


## ljube555

Cure, dal zna tko sto znaci desni jajnik folikularne građe???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sretnaofca

Ljube, mozda rupicast? Meni je npr stitnjaca folikularne gradje-puna rupa! U tvom slucaju-policistican?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, mozda rupicast? Meni je npr stitnjaca folikularne gradje-puna rupa! U tvom slucaju-policistican?


Neznam draga... nista nije rekla. Inaci celi zivot nemam nikakvih problema sa jajnicama. M imam redoviti i ovulaciju takoder...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Radio tko inseminaciju na VV? Kak je izgledalo?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Čitam komentare i bas sam se zbedirala. Ja zasad imam zbilja ugodno iskustvo gore sto se tice odnosa prema nama. Uspjeh nemamo, ali nazalost to ne mogu znati do čega/koga je no zasad smo dosta friški pa me malo frka buducnosti. Žao mi je što je ijedna od vas dozivjela napisano.

----------


## Šiškica

Opet ću se ubaciti komentarom!!!!
Pacijentice  dr. Alebića ( dok je radio)  nisu nikada doživljavale ovakve neugodnosti i vrijeđanje.
Sva sreća bila sam njegov pacijent i iz sedmog postupka rodila curku. (2012.)
2014. g. smo probali opet i nismo uspijeli , pred ljeto smo krenuli u naš zadnji postupak na VV i naletila sam dva pregleda / fm kod dr. Jukić- izvrijeđala me kao nitko nikad, između ostalog jer već imam dijete i zbog  svega i svačega što joj palo napamet. 
Nažalost dr. A je vrlo brzo iza toga otišao s VV-a. a ja sam napravila duuuugu pauzu.
Pobjegla sam s VV-a ne razmišljajujći više o toj opciji da se lječim tamo jer mi to u životu stvarno ne treba!!!
Sad sam na Vinogradskoj i ovo je neka druga priča!! nevezano uz uspijeh!!

----------


## Kadauna

žene, nemojte si dozvoljavati ispade bijesa i vrijeđanja od strane liječnika, oni na to nemaju pravu, nema nitko.... odgovorite, pobunite se.... 

A Vas dr Jukić stvarno može biti sram! Ovako su se liječnici ponašali prije 2 decenije, došla su prava pacijenata, došla je mlađa generacija liječnika, očito je oboje Vas zaobišlo. 

Zato žene, ne dajte se.. odgovorite, ne dajte da se prema vama ružno ponašaju.... ni zbog vas samih ali svih ostalih pacijenata koji još slijede......

----------


## Kadauna

Šiškice mah mah, lijepo te je vidjeti opet u postupcima

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Sve me strah od ovakvih komenatara. Ja jos do sad nisam dozivjela nikakvo neugodno iskustvo. Ali svega oar puta sam bila tamo. Zapravo tek krecemo

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

Nisi dozivjela zato sto "jos" nemas djece.
Inace da imas izgleda se ne bi dobro sprovela na VV.

Ovo je strasno ljudi moji. Pa kako bi reagirala ova zena da se ja pojavim gore!!!! ili kako ce reagirati ako ikada u Hr zazivi donacija.
Ovu zenu treba prijaviti i tuziti.
Ova je gora od onog dr. Čorušića

----------


## Atremida

Jel na VV postoje dvije dr.Jukic?!?

----------


## miuta821

Citam i ne mogu vjerovati da je tako. Znam da je nagla dosta dr. Ali ja sam imala lijepo iskustvo s njom. Kad bi netko drugo od dr ne bi bila tak sigurna ko sto sam bila s njom. Imala dosta strpljenja smenom sa obzirom da nisam hrvatica i lijepo bi mi svaki put objasnila da razumijem od cemu je rijeci. Hvala Bogu moja curica (nakon 5et)je 4mj+pre sretna sam. Imam jos jednu morulu zamrznutu i mislim da za godinu dana da se vratimo po nju. Sretno svima želim i da sto prije se ostvari zelje 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

I ja takoder imala samo lijepo iskustvo sa dr.Jukić.. i na punkc.i na transferu i u ostalom....nikad mi je ne zamjerila ili bila bahata.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Atremida

Zato i pitam jel postoje dvije, jer ni ja nikad nisam dozivjela dr.Jukic bahatom... dapace uvijek mi je sve objasnila i pokazala da joj je stalo...

----------


## Kengurica

Prema meni dosad samo ugodna.

----------


## Tasha1981

I moje iskustvo sa spomenutom doktoricom je ugodno!
Stvarno je bila ok, sve lijepo objasnila.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam svoje misljenje i iskustva s dr Jukic vec puno puta rekla.... divna lijecnica, zena, osoba.... Na VV i Merkuru imam vec puno iskustava. Iza sebe 17 kojekakvih postupaka.... i ama bas ni jednom dr nije bila neugodna. Nakon pojedinih transfera me znala zvat, pitat kako sam. S obzirom da sam iz drugog grada, apsolutno uvijek mi je izlazila u susret s terminima pregleda... kad god i gdje god mi je mogla pomoc, pomogla je. Kad sam u drugom gradu u bolnici lezala, zvala je za mene... pomagala mi. Dok sam na Merkuru lezala, dolazila je i izvan radnog vremena da cuje kako sam... da razgovara samnom jer je znala da sam na rubu sloma... uz sve to.... i ja imam dijete... i nikad, apsolutno nikad nisam od strane nje cula nikakvu “osudu” po pitanju zelje da imam jos djecice. Dapace, isla sam u postupak nakon mog J, i opet bi. Ja za nju imam samo riječi hvale.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam svoje misljenje i iskustva s dr Jukic vec puno puta rekla.... divna lijecnica, zena, osoba.... Na VV i Merkuru imam vec puno iskustava. Iza sebe 17 kojekakvih postupaka.... i ama bas ni jednom dr nije bila neugodna. Nakon pojedinih transfera me znala zvat, pitat kako sam. S obzirom da sam iz drugog grada, apsolutno uvijek mi je izlazila u susret s terminima pregleda... kad god i gdje god mi je mogla pomoc, pomogla je. Kad sam u drugom gradu u bolnici lezala, zvala je za mene... pomagala mi. Dok sam na Merkuru lezala, dolazila je i izvan radnog vremena da cuje kako sam... da razgovara samnom jer je znala da sam na rubu sloma... uz sve to.... i ja imam dijete... i nikad, apsolutno nikad nisam od strane nje cula nikakvu “osudu” po pitanju zelje da imam jos djecice. Dapace, isla sam u postupak nakon mog J, i opet bi. Ja za nju imam samo riječi hvale.


Potpisujem[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Blago vama, cure! Ljubomorna sam... Samo da nam svima što sretnije završi...

----------


## andream

Ja sam jako davno bila ma vv i cinjenica je da sam 2010, kada smo pozeljeli drugo dijete, dobili opasku sestre da imamo vec jedno. dr A me htio uzeti ponovno u postupak tek nakon godinu dana od rođenja djeteta sto mi se cinilo kasno jer sam imala 39.g. I prebacili smo se samo zbog toga u vinogradsku gdje smo nakon 8 mj od rođenja prvog djeteta vec startali u stimuliranom.nisam dojila ali to nije imalo veze s mpo-om.vrlo brzo sam u 40toj rodila i drugo dijete a pitanje sto bi bili da nismo presli.ali nikada, bas nikada osim te ruzne opaske sestre nisam dozivjela od osoblja vv neugodnosti i zao mi je da ovo sada citam.pogotovo jer je rijec o doktorici.

----------


## bulj

Cure koje ste na Vuku,gdje ste isle na HSG? Merkur? Kako ide postupak narucivanja,ima li cekanja,kakvu uputnicu trebam?

----------


## Vaki

Nekako se opustošila ova tema. Gdje ste žene? Tko je u postupku, kakve su vam stimulacije?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Ja sam. Eto bila inseminacija prva prije par dana.  :Smile: 
A ostatak?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Super! Sretno! Sad ono divno čekanje...
Bulj, na žalost ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje...

----------


## bulj

Ma poslat cu mail na Merkur, pa cu imat info iz prve ruke. Ja sam prokletu ureaplasmu konacno istjerala tako da u nadolazecem ciklusu idem na HSG i onda sljedeci, ovisno o nalazima HSGa, IVF ili inseminacija. 
Ne polazem neke nade u inseminaciju s obzirom na anovulatorne cikluse,al ko zna,uvijek ima sanse da se iznenadimo

----------


## Vaki

Super da si se riješila beštije. Inseminacija bi ti mogla upaliti ako vam je ovulacija jedini problem. Dobiješ tabletice koje će ju izazvati... Kolegica je tako iz prve ostala trudna. Kiss

----------


## bulj

Ma sa klomifenom je moj gin vec pokusavao pa nije bilo rezultata. Ali, pripisat cemo to njegovoj nestrucnosti i nadat se najboljem

----------


## Vaki

Klomifen pomaže da bude više folikula, ali ti je trebao dati još nešto uz njih.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Jel inseminacije idu jedna za drugom ili rade pauzu na Vv?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Evo da vam javim na 14dc test je nazalost negativan. Znaci prva imseminacija  neuspjesna. Zvala sam VV. Kazu da prestajem sa decortinom i utricima. Sad jedan ciklus propustam i dolazim kad slijed put dobijem M. Malo mi je zao kaj jedan propustam al jbg. Mislila sam da mogu idmah daljr. Pa eto sta je tu je..sad neka M cim prije dodje  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

@Nemasekirancije žao mi je što ti ovaj ciklus nije uspijelo  :Heart:  Navijam za sljedeći  :Kiss: 
Je li to uobičajena praksa da se jedan ciklus propušta pa opet inseminacija? Mislim postoji li neki poseban razlog za pauzu? Može li se isposlovati da se radi ciklus za ciklusom da se ne gubi vrijeme ili to ovisi od bolnice i dr?
Nova sam u mpo pa imam 1000 pitanja....

----------


## Vaki

Pretpostavljam da ovo krvarenje treba proći da se tijelo malo pročisti ako se dobiva neka terapija. I zna ciklus biti takav da ne znaš koji ti je prvi dan jer utrogestani malo blokiraju m.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> @Nemasekirancije žao mi je što ti ovaj ciklus nije uspijelo [emoji813] Navijam za sljedeći 
> Je li to uobičajena praksa da se jedan ciklus propušta pa opet inseminacija? Mislim postoji li neki poseban razlog za pauzu? Može li se isposlovati da se radi ciklus za ciklusom da se ne gubi vrijeme ili to ovisi od bolnice i dr?
> Nova sam u mpo pa imam 1000 pitanja....





> Pretpostavljam da ovo krvarenje treba proći da se tijelo malo pročisti ako se dobiva neka terapija. I zna ciklus biti takav da ne znaš koji ti je prvi dan jer utrogestani malo blokiraju m.


A moguce da je zato. Al sam i ja citala kako mozemo ciklus za ciklusom na VVu i sad kad sam pitala dal mogu doci 3dc sestru kojoj sam javila su mi rekli da ne da moram pauzirat jedan ciklus.
U nekim bolnicama se moze, al to cini se ovisi od bolnice do bolnice. I za mene je ovo gubljenje vremena...al jbg. Valjda kak kaze vaki postoji razlog.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> A moguce da je zato. Al sam i ja citala kako mozemo ciklus za ciklusom na VVu i sad kad sam pitala dal mogu doci 3dc sestru kojoj sam javila su mi rekli da ne da moram pauzirat jedan ciklus.
> U nekim bolnicama se moze, al to cini se ovisi od bolnice do bolnice. I za mene je ovo gubljenje vremena...al jbg. Valjda kak kaze vaki postoji razlog.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja dok sam bila na ivf i jedan postupak nije uspio isto sam pitala sestru dal mogu i rekla mi je da nemoze..ali sam zvala na broj mob.direktno doktori i ona uzela me u postupal bez jednog prigovora... U petom mjesecu bila na klomifenu u post.koji ne uspio u sestom dobila M i odmah isti đjesec isla opet u postupak sa klomifenom i taj bio uspijesan... Curica od dvje i pol god.sada

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Objasnila sam dr.da nemam vremena cekati i uzela me... A sestre nisu htjeli

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Objasnila sam dr.da nemam vremena cekati i uzela me... A sestre nisu htjeli
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


A budale. Znaci cini se da za sve treba moljakati. Dali imas jos broj od dr-ice? 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> A budale. Znaci cini se da za sve treba moljakati. Dali imas jos broj od dr-ice? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja sam kod dr.Jukic bila a ti???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sandy0606

Planiram nakon duuuugo vremena opet u akciju. Zadnji fet bio u 7/2017. i dobili smo predivnog sina. Nalaze sam radila 2012. Ako me sjećanje služi trebam papu, briseve, hiv/hepatitise, hormone 3dc/21dc, fsh, lh i amh bi provjerila. Jesam li što zaboravila? Idući pon idem svom gin pa da znam tražiti sve upitnice. Htjela bi sve nanovo napraviti. 2012. je bila davno davno. Tada su moji nalazi pokazali sniženu rezervu js i mm azzo.

----------


## ljube555

> Planiram nakon duuuugo vremena opet u akciju. Zadnji fet bio u 7/2017. i dobili smo predivnog sina. Nalaze sam radila 2012. Ako me sjećanje služi trebam papu, briseve, hiv/hepatitise, hormone 3dc/21dc, fsh, lh i amh bi provjerila. Jesam li što zaboravila? Idući pon idem svom gin pa da znam tražiti sve upitnice. Htjela bi sve nanovo napraviti. 2012. je bila davno davno. Tada su moji nalazi pokazali sniženu rezervu js i mm azzo.


Mislim jos krvnu grupu..ako to imas onda ne treba vise

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Mislim jos krvnu grupu..ako to imas onda ne treba vise
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Koliko vrijede koji nalaze?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Koliko vrijede koji nalaze?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Brisovi 6mjeseca, papa god.dana a markeri mislim dvje god.. 

Ako sam nesto pogresno napisala neka me cure isprave...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Kakva im je praksa za godisnji u 12 i 1 mj? Dali ima postupaka?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Brisovi 6mjeseca, papa god.dana a markeri mislim dvje god.. 
> 
> Ako sam nesto pogresno napisala neka me cure isprave...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala ti  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Osim za praksu oko 12 i 1 mj, zanima me kada ste odlazile na BO na ivfu? Dali je nuzno od punkcije do bete? Pitam radi posla da vidim kako to iskombinirati. Posto se ne smije znati u mom slucaju.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sandy0606

Hvala ljube za info.
Za 12/01 mj se ne sjećam.
Za bolovanje sam ja uzimala nakon punkcije do bete jer mi nije bilo ugodno ni sjedit ni ništa prvih par dana. Drugi tj sam i mogla ići raditi. 
Kad je bio fet ni dana nisam bila na bolovanju. Odradila do 45 dana pred porod

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Hvala ljube za info.
> Za 12/01 mj se ne sjećam.
> Za bolovanje sam ja uzimala nakon punkcije do bete jer mi nije bilo ugodno ni sjedit ni ništa prvih par dana. Drugi tj sam i mogla ići raditi. 
> Kad je bio fet ni dana nisam bila na bolovanju. Odradila do 45 dana pred porod


Ok. A da najbolje je vidjet kak se covjek osjeca pa prema tome odluciti. 
E sad..imam jedno drugo pitanje, MM mi ide na put na 5 dana izvan Hr i ispada da ga nema od 9dc do 14dc kak za sad stvari stoje...dali to znaci da onda taj ciklus moramo preskociti ili ima neka sansa kombinacije? Bit ce ivf ili inseminacija, dogovoriti cemo na M. Prosli mj mi je inseminacija bila na 15dc.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ok. A da najbolje je vidjet kak se covjek osjeca pa prema tome odluciti. 
> E sad..imam jedno drugo pitanje, MM mi ide na put na 5 dana izvan Hr i ispada da ga nema od 9dc do 14dc kak za sad stvari stoje...dali to znaci da onda taj ciklus moramo preskociti ili ima neka sansa kombinacije? Bit ce ivf ili inseminacija, dogovoriti cemo na M. Prosli mj mi je inseminacija bila na 15dc.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Mi smo zbog takvih stvari zamrznuli sjeme i od MM bilo napisano i uvjereno kod javnog biljeznika da ja mogu obavljati sve vezeno uz MPO na Vuk vrhovcu kao neka vrsta punomoci... I njega uopce nisam trebala... Obavila sam dva ivf postupka i fet... Tako mi je dr.inace prijedlozila dok sam njoj objasnila da MM radi u njemacke i ne moze svako malo doci...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Mi smo zbog takvih stvari zamrznuli sjeme i od MM bilo napisano i uvjereno kod javnog biljeznika da ja mogu obavljati sve vezeno uz MPO na Vuk vrhovcu kao neka vrsta punomoci... I njega uopce nisam trebala... Obavila sam dva ivf postupka i fet... Tako mi je dr.inace prijedlozila dok sam njoj objasnila da MM radi u njemacke i ne moze svako malo doci...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


To je dobra inf ljube. Moj inace zna bit na terenu al po Hrv, a sad jbg se potrefilo da ide na neku edukaciju van. Neznam dal se isolati to sve raditi ako ce to biti tako samo jednom? Dali da odem 3dc pa da vidim s dr-icom sta bi se mozda moglo?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Mi smo zbog takvih stvari zamrznuli sjeme i od MM bilo napisano i uvjereno kod javnog biljeznika da ja mogu obavljati sve vezeno uz MPO na Vuk vrhovcu kao neka vrsta punomoci... I njega uopce nisam trebala... Obavila sam dva ivf postupka i fet... Tako mi je dr.inace prijedlozila dok sam njoj objasnila da MM radi u njemacke i ne moze svako malo doci...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube dali se to zamrzavanje placa? I dali se ono uopce moze raditi ako su spermici sporiji? Neznam koliko to zapravo utjece na kvalitetu spermija.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> To je dobra inf ljube. Moj inace zna bit na terenu al po Hrv, a sad jbg se potrefilo da ide na neku edukaciju van. Neznam dal se isolati to sve raditi ako ce to biti tako samo jednom? Dali da odem 3dc pa da vidim s dr-icom sta bi se mozda moglo?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Naravno...sta god kod nas bio problem onda dr.uvijek isla na ruku i dala savjet

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Naravno...sta god kod nas bio problem onda dr.uvijek isla na ruku i dala savjet
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


A jel ste ga placali? Dali utjece na kvalitetu spermija? S obzirom da MM ima sporije malo.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube dali se to zamrzavanje placa? I dali se ono uopce moze raditi ako su spermici sporiji? Neznam koliko to zapravo utjece na kvalitetu spermija.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Mi zamrzavanje nista ne placali dok isao nalaz smermograma odmah mi uz uputnicu naglasili da ide i kriopohrana (mislim tako kazi se) ali mi svejedno naglasili da ide zamrzavanje... Oni to smuckaju ja mislim kaj to odvoji se najkvalitetnije... Prvi ivf sa zamrz.sjemenom bilo na klomifenu 5 JS dvje bili vraceni drugi dan cetvstan.ali nije doslo do trudn.i drugi ivf bilo 4JS svi bili oplodeni i dvje bilo blast.jedna morula...blastice vraceni i imam doma curicu a morula zamrz.i sada sam bila u prvommjesecu u FETu ali nije dosla do trudn.sve bilo zamrz.sjeme i bez muza radeni postupke... A dok sam bila isla u FET pisala kod njih na papiru ISCI postupak...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Ok draga. Hvala ti. Budemo onda jos razmislili pa cemo vidjeti. Hvala ti na info [emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ok draga. Hvala ti. Budemo onda jos razmislili pa cemo vidjeti. Hvala ti na info [emoji8]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


I drugi put!!!!![emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Prekinimo šutnju!

Punkcije jajnika "na živo", bez upotrebe odgovarajućeg načina otklanjanja boli, 
protivne su suvremenim medicinskim praksama i predstavljaju ozbiljno kršenje dostojanstva žena i prava na zaštitu od nepotrebne boli i patnje.

Lajkajte i pratite Rodinu Fb stranicu:
https://www.facebook.com/PrekinimoSutnjuRoda/

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Koliko mogu biti stari brisevi i ostalo? Nesto se mjenjalo...al da pitam.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Koliko mogu biti stari brisevi i ostalo? Nesto se mjenjalo...al da pitam.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Brisovi 6mjes.,papa godinu dana, markeri dvje god.tako bilo u prvom i drugom mjesecu ove god.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Brisovi 6mjes.,papa godinu dana, markeri dvje god.tako bilo u prvom i drugom mjesecu ove god.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


A sta ako recimo na brisevima ili papi se nadju gljivice? Dal se ponavljaju ili se to zanemaruje?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sretnaofca

Nemasekirancije, ako se u nalazu nadje bilo sto, pa tako i gljivice, nalaz je pozitivan. I slijedi terapija za uklanjanje i lijecenje istoga, a postupak je moguc tek kada je nalaz b.o.!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Nemasekirancije, ako se u nalazu nadje bilo sto, pa tako i gljivice, nalaz je pozitivan. I slijedi terapija za uklanjanje i lijecenje istoga, a postupak je moguc tek kada je nalaz b.o.!


Ok hvala ti. I mislila sam da to tako mora biti..al bolje pitati

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Vuk Vrhovac već više od 30 godina obavlja punkcije folikula na jajnicima "na živo"!

Godišnje se tako obavi oko 500 punkcija od toga oko 350 punkcija "na živo" u stimuliranim ciklusima.

Drage žene, ne, ovo nije normalno, ovako ne treba biti.  Nije u redu da vas se izlaže nepotrebnoj patnji i boli prilikom punkcija. Nepotrebno trpljenje, često i vrlo jakih bolova, nije uvjet ni garancija da ćemo nakon IVF-a dobiti dijete.

Vrijeme je da ovo prestane, da bude bolje, da dobijete medicinsku skrb koja je u skladu sa dosezima suvremene medicine 21. stoljeća.

Roda vas poziva da u nekoliko rečenica opišete svoja iskustva punkcije (aspiracije) jajnih stanica "na živo"  i pošaljete na adresu: prekinimo.sutnju@roda.hr

ili u inbox Rodine FB stranice Prekinimo šutnju

Anonimnost vaših svjedočanstava je zagarantirana.

Rodina FB stranica Prekinimo šutnju!

----------


## MalaMa

Pozdrav svima!
Trebam informaciju. Naručuje li se za spermiogram na VV ili se samo dođe? Može li se donijeti uzorak i u koje vrijeme?
Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Mislim da mozes samo doci. Al najbolje ti je nazvati i provjeriti

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bulj

Copy paste, s njihove stranice

SPERMIOGRAM
Spermiogram je analiza uzorka ejakulata koja se sastoji od određivanja fizikalnih 
svojstava sjemene tekućine (volumen, likvefakcija, boja, pH, viskoznost), određivanja 
koncentracije spermija, vitalnosti, pokretljivosti te prema potrebi i morfologije spermija.
Za izradu spermiograma potrebno je donijeti uputnicu A3 koju izdaje liječnik Obiteljske 
medicine.
Spermiogram je moguće izraditi na zahtjev pacijenta i BEZ uputnice, uz prethodno plaćanje 
prema važećem cjeniku.
Ejakulati za izradu spermiograma primaju se svaki radni dan od 7:30h do 10:30h BEZ 
PRETHODNOG NARUČIVANJA. 
Za izradu istoga potrebno je imati apstinenciju od ejakulacije 2-3 dana.
Ejakulati se daju u za to predviđenoj prostoriji pri Laboratoriju za humanu reprodukciju.
U slučaju postojanja poteškoća pri davanju ejakulata, uzorak se može donijeti i „od kuće“ u 
sterilnoj posudici za davanje sjemena koja se može prethodno dobiti u laboratoriju ili kupiti u 
ljekarni. 
Uzorak je pritom potrebno donijeti u Laboratorij za humanu reprodukciju najkasnije 1h od 
uzorkovanja.
Za izradu nalaza spermiograma potrebna su 2-3 dana (do 10 dana ukoliko je u pretragu 
uključena i morfologija spermija).
Nalaze spermiograma pacijenti podižu osobno na prijemnom šalteru ili se isti šalje poštom na 
kućnu adresu (ovisno o dogovoru prilikom preuzimanja uzorka).

----------


## MalaMa

Hvala. Zovem ih dva dana ali nikoga ne uspijevam dobiti.

----------


## sandy0606

Pitanje jedno. Koja upitnica mi treba za prvi pregled? Zaboravila sam jel A1 ili A3

----------


## ljube555

> Pitanje jedno. Koja upitnica mi treba za prvi pregled? Zaboravila sam jel A1 ili A3


Mislim A1... Neka cure isprave

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Sad je već kasno, ali... Za prvi pregled trebaš uputnicu A1, a ako si već bila u postupcima onda trebaš A2 i A3. Ova A3 ti treba za vađenje hormona.
Nemasekirancije, evo ja krećem za par dana. Ti?

----------


## Inesz

Tema Odbrojavanje je za podršku, lijepe želje, razmjenu iskustava, savjeta... 15 postova od zadnjih nekoliko dana nalazi se tamo.
Molim vas žene, ne pravite "kupus" od ove teme.

----------


## Vaki

Koliko vrijede markeri na VV? Nekad su vrijedili 2 godine, a sad?

----------


## ljube555

> Koliko vrijede markeri na VV? Nekad su vrijedili 2 godine, a sad?


Mislim da isto

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Hvala, draga Ljube!

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala, draga Ljube!


Na kojim si ti putu???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Trebam prvo na kontrolu kod endokrinologa 16.1. pa ako je TSH ispod 2 onda idem u postupak. Taman mi ističu nalazi pa sam ponovila briseve i papu, ali nisam vadila markere pa se nadam da oni vrijede 2 godine. Endokrinolog mi je na VV pa ću još tamo provjeriti za svaki slučaj. Što ima kod tebe?

----------


## ljube555

Cure dal ima tko iskustva,,, koja razlika i u cemu kvaka davanje klomifena od 3 do 7dc ili od 5dc do 9dc???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Cure dal ima tko iskustva,,, koja razlika i u cemu kvaka davanje klomifena od 3 do 7dc ili od 5dc do 9dc???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nemam pojma. Meni su davali od 3dc do 7dc. 
Ja bih trebala u prvi ivf kad dobijem M. Papa i brisevi su mi stari mj dana. A hormoni 6 mj. Koliko oni vrijede? Dali mi ih oni vade 3dc i odmah taj ciklus se ide u postupak..kao kontrola prije samog postupka ili?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ljube-pun ti je inbox.
Nemasekirancije - možeš odmah u postupak ako nemaš ciste.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Ljube-pun ti je inbox.
> Nemasekirancije - možeš odmah u postupak ako nemaš ciste. [emoji7]


Hvala ti draga  :Smile: ! Sad ti drzim fige da se druzimo gore zajedno [emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube-pun ti je inbox.
> Nemasekirancije - možeš odmah u postupak ako nemaš ciste. [emoji7]


Jesam..upravo sam ispraznila inbox

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bulj

Jucer na Vuku kaos, stigo novi program za racunala, pa je sve uzasno sporo islo. Pregled 3.dan cikusa za postupak sam cekala 2 i po sata, iako sale uopce nisu imali jer su tek ovaj tjedan krenuli nakon pauze.
Nakon fijaska s klomifenom i inseminacijom u 11om mjesecu dr.Planinic se slozila da nema smisla se mucit, inseminacije preskacem i idemo na ivf.
Danas si dala prvi Puregon (137.5 j), bila me frkica jer se prvi put pikam al nije nikakav problem.

----------


## Vaki

Bulj - jesu li krenuli s preuređenjem sale? Držim fige da vam uspije!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Jucer na Vuku kaos, stigo novi program za racunala, pa je sve uzasno sporo islo. Pregled 3.dan cikusa za postupak sam cekala 2 i po sata, iako sale uopce nisu imali jer su tek ovaj tjedan krenuli nakon pauze.
> Nakon fijaska s klomifenom i inseminacijom u 11om mjesecu dr.Planinic se slozila da nema smisla se mucit, inseminacije preskacem i idemo na ivf.
> Danas si dala prvi Puregon (137.5 j), bila me frkica jer se prvi put pikam al nije nikakav problem.


Odlicno draga. Drzim ti fige  :Smile: ! Kakva je situacija sa salom i oreuredjenjem? Kaj nema dr jukic? Ja stizem u petak, tad bi trebao biti 3dc

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bulj

Ne bi rekla da su neki radovi u tijeku osim programerskih.
Dr. JuKic jucer nije bila, sto je meni super ispalo jer Planinic moja dr, a i puno mi je bolje sjela od Jukic. Planinic je inace samo utorkom i cetvrtkom tamo.

----------


## sladja01

Molim Vas pomoc...koja je procedura na Vuku kada se nakon nekog vremena krece u nove postupke? Mi smo bili prije 4 god kod njih, sada bi pokusali opet...osim briseva, pape...za markere vidim da moramo ponavljati, treba li kod njih hormone i spermiogram ponoviti? Hvala...

----------


## jelena.O

Bila sam na vv u prolazu radi stitnjace,i dosta je bilo trudnica ,dosta budućih trudnica 
Sretno

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Molim Vas pomoc...koja je procedura na Vuku kada se nakon nekog vremena krece u nove postupke? Mi smo bili prije 4 god kod njih, sada bi pokusali opet...osim briseva, pape...za markere vidim da moramo ponavljati, treba li kod njih hormone i spermiogram ponoviti? Hvala...


Da trebas sve nove nalaze. Puno je 4g

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Za spermiogram se sada nosi uputnica, ne radi se više sve preko tvoje D1. Muž treba kod dok. opće prakse po A3 uputnicu za spermiogram.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Dali na merkuru/VVu ima androloga? Kakva su iskustva? Ili sve pretrage odraduje urolog..hm?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Bio je dr. Peroš ako se ne varam. Mislim da je još uvijek tamo. U ponedjeljak sam na pregledu pa mogu provjeriti.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Bio je dr. Peroš ako se ne varam. Mislim da je još uvijek tamo. U ponedjeljak sam na pregledu pa mogu provjeriti.


Ajde mi bas provjeri. Cula sam za jureneca on je urolog. A peros androlog ili? Kaj moramo kod oboje ici ili kod jednog? Opce ne kuzim razliku [emoji849]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bulj

Vaki javi nam u ponedjeljak kakva je situacija gore.
Po onom sto sam zadnji put cula u cekaonici, od 18.03. trebali su preselit na privremenu lokaciju, a vamo pocinju radovi.
Ja cu iduci ciklus u fet a nemam pojma sta nas gore ceka

----------


## Vaki

Radovi su već u tijeku, a oni su preselili na drugu stranu hodnika. Lijevo od ulaza, skroz do kraja gdje su endokrinolozi. Dijabetičari su im posudili svoj prostor jer ga ne koriste već godinama. Sutra javim detalje...
Nemasekirancije - androlog je stručan za neplodnost kod muškaraca i sl., a urolog više za mokraćne puteve, bubrežne upale i prostatu. Dosta slično, zapravo.

----------


## Vaki

Nemasekirancije - Dr. Peroš je i dalje androlog na VV. Suprug treba uputnicu i treba se naručiti, čeka se oko mjesec dana na pregled. On je u 411, na drugom katu. Na prvom su narudžbe, tamo na šalteru.

----------


## Vaki

Sad baš gledam, sestre su u sobi 411, onda sam krivo zapamtila broj, ali tu je negdje oko 400. Provjerit ću kad mi završi pregled.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Sad baš gledam, sestre su u sobi 411, onda sam krivo zapamtila broj, ali tu je negdje oko 400. Provjerit ću kad mi završi pregled.


Super hvala ti. Najbolje da idemo na VV kad smo vec i tamo na mpo zar ne?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Tako je! Sestre su vas htjele već naručiti, ali nisam znala vaša prava imena.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pozdrav cure! 
MM i ja nismo jos u mpo vodama, ali smo isli prije dva tjedna na VV dati uzorak za sgram. Ne znam da li je netko pisao vec o tome, ali trenutno su u nekakvim radovima, tako da se uzorak daje u wc-u koji se ne da zakljucati, u kojem stoje ona kolica od cistacice sa metlama i svim ostalim divotama. Ja sam eto iz unuranje strane gumicom za kosu zavezala kvaku za cijev od plina da bi buduci otac mog djeteta imao mira! 
Plus je sto su nam nalazi stigli kroz nekih 10ak dana, odma je tamo dr rekao (ili med tehnicar ne znam) da ce biti vec sljedeci tjedan. 

Ako nije problem da ovdje postavim jedno pitanje, jer nemam ideje gdje bih pitala. 
Ja imam uredne cikluse i lh trakice pokazauju peak, nalaz sgrama je odlican. Osim zacepljenih jajovoda (tek mi slijedi provjera prohodnosti) sto bi nas jos moglo kociti? Hormoni? 
I ako su jajovodi zacepljeni, a dobar je sgram, sto onda dalje?

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav cure! 
> MM i ja nismo jos u mpo vodama, ali smo isli prije dva tjedna na VV dati uzorak za sgram. Ne znam da li je netko pisao vec o tome, ali trenutno su u nekakvim radovima, tako da se uzorak daje u wc-u koji se ne da zakljucati, u kojem stoje ona kolica od cistacice sa metlama i svim ostalim divotama. Ja sam eto iz unuranje strane gumicom za kosu zavezala kvaku za cijev od plina da bi buduci otac mog djeteta imao mira! 
> Plus je sto su nam nalazi stigli kroz nekih 10ak dana, odma je tamo dr rekao (ili med tehnicar ne znam) da ce biti vec sljedeci tjedan. 
> 
> Ako nije problem da ovdje postavim jedno pitanje, jer nemam ideje gdje bih pitala. 
> Ja imam uredne cikluse i lh trakice pokazauju peak, nalaz sgrama je odlican. Osim zacepljenih jajovoda (tek mi slijedi provjera prohodnosti) sto bi nas jos moglo kociti? Hormoni? 
> I ako su jajovodi zacepljeni, a dobar je sgram, sto onda dalje?


Vantelesna oplodnja ako zacepljeni jajovode

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Jagodicabobica - to i nije neki problem za IVF jer ti u potpomognutok oplodnji zaobilaze jajnike. Ako vam ja spermiogram uredan onda još provjeri hormone, napravi briseve i markere. To je uglavnom sve, naručiš se na kontrolu i možete krenuti.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jao cure hvala vam puno! Malo sam se blesavo izrazila, u biti ja ne znam kakvo je stanje s jajovodima i moram otici na provjeru tek. Ali nemam ideje sta bi nas osim toga moglo kociti. Jer nikad jos nije doslo do oplodnje (kolko ja znam, a valjda bi znala posto piskim testove) a evo vec je sad tri godine iza nas. Tako da ako nije do jajovoda ne znam opce sta jos moze biti obzirom na uredne cikluse i dobar sgram.

Hvala puno na odgovorima!

----------


## Vaki

Mogao bi biti problem u hormonima, FSH ili TSH. Tko zna. Nadam se da nije ništa komplicirano i da ćeš ubrzo ostvariti trudnoću.

----------


## Kengurica

Jagodice postoji i nesto sto se zove idiopatska neplodnost gdje du nalazi oba partnera uredni, ali ne dolazi do trudnoce. Medicina nije bas toliko istrazena. U svakom slucaju inseminacija ili IVF mogu pomoci. Najprije izvadi sve hormone pa ces biti pametnija. Meni je zao da barem nasi obicni ginekolozi ne pokusaju s ciljanim odnosima, mozda bi nekad smanjili posao za odjel humane reprodukcije.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Vaki, hvala ti, i ja se nadam...

Kengurica, nadam se ipak da nebudemo bas tu idiopatski zapiknuli.

Uskoro radim briseve, ako su sterilni onda na pregled prohodnosti, i svakako hormone. I spolne i stitnjacu. Nadam se da cemo nakon tih stavki svakako nesto znati, a mozda vam se uskoro i pridruzim u mpo vodama. Nije mi bed ni IVF ni nista, samo da saznam kaj nas koci.

Hvala vam na odgovrima. 
Puno srece svima, i ako idete na VV davati uzorak sgrama, ponesite si nekakvu spagu, haha.

----------


## tiara85

Pozdrav cure! 
Zanima me jel se sta promjenilo na VV-u u vezi feta,prosli put kad sam isla na dogovor za fet odma sam nosila D1 uputnicu,sad zovem da se narucim za dogovor I sestra kaze da za dogovor trebam imat A2,a kasnije da donesem D1,neznam u cemu je sad razlika,jel bila koja nedavno na fetu,kakva je procedura,vise neznam ni sama kad svakuput drugacije.

----------


## anitalu

Molim vas preporuku za privatnika (nuklearca ili endokrinolaoga) za pregled i konzultacije oko poteškoća štitnjače, a u kontekstu trudnoće. Hvala

----------


## Vaki

Ma sad se komplicira s tim uputnicama. Trebaš prvo tu A uputnicu za dogovor za FET i ako trebaš obavit kontrolu hormona i sl. Tek nakon toga ideš u postupak i nosiš D1 uputnicu.
E, sad za endokrinologa ne znam što bih rekla. Ja sam tek krenula kod dr. Martinca i čini mi se o.k.

----------


## Vaki

Sad tek vidim da si pitala za privatnika, sorry. To ne znam.

----------


## tiara85

> Ma sad se komplicira s tim uputnicama. Trebaš prvo tu A uputnicu za dogovor za FET i ako trebaš obavit kontrolu hormona i sl. Tek nakon toga ideš u postupak i nosiš D1 uputnicu.
> E, sad za endokrinologa ne znam što bih rekla. Ja sam tek krenula kod dr. Martinca i čini mi se o.k.


Ok,hvala,imam sad I A2 I D1 pa nek si uzmu koju zele,ako ce uzet tu A onda cu morat D produzit jer mi nece vrijedit do postupka,al mi je cudno sto me narucila sad na 8dc dogovor,prije me na 21dc s obzirom da imam uvijek sve nalaze friske I na dogovoru osim naravno hormona koji mi nisu trebali zadnjiput,a nisu mi ni nikakav pregled radili prije postupka,a kolko citam vecina ih je isla na uzv prije postupka za fet.

----------


## Vaki

Možda zato što si rekla da se naručuješ na konzultacije za FET, a ne za postupak. Kad ih nazoveš i kažeš da imaš dogovor za FET onda dolaziš 3.dc s uputnicom D1. Ako si imala veću pauzu onda te moraju naručiti ciklus prije transfera da malo prekontroliraju kakva je situacija kod tebe i tako...

----------


## tiara85

Imala sam pauzu od godinu dana,al eto rijesila ja jucer sve,prvo mi uzele A uputnicu I na kraju D jer sam odma dobila ljekove decapeptyl od 1dc,estrofem I decortin od 2dc,sve isto kao prije godinu dana,kontrola oko 10dc,nalaze sve imala friske,hormoni po njima savrseni tako da nisam trebala ponavljat,a sad sretno nam bilo!

----------


## Vaki

Tiara - transferi su kod njih ili na Merkuru?

----------


## bulj

Transferi i inseminacije su kod njih, a punkcije na Merkuru.
Ja jucer imala transfer, neki maleni sobicak u koji jedva stane stol, uzv, sestra i doktor. Ne idemo vise sve zajedno jer nema kreveta za lezanje poslje transfera, nego jedna po jedna, i onda odmaras na stolu. Malo duze to tako traje, a ja sam bila zadnja, a mjehur pun.
Bio je dr Podgajski, al je njemu bilo lijeno dolazit 4 puta na transfer iz ordinacije, pa je meni poslo nekog specijalizanta. Nije bio najnjezniji na svijetu, ak nadam se da ce mi donjet srecu!

----------


## Vaki

Joj, pa kako to? Bilo bi mi draže da je i to na Merkuru, a ne ovako na brzinu...
Sretno, draga! Neka ti je donio sreću!

----------


## Hana1987

Pozdrav cure..
Relativno sam nova u MPO vodama a i na forumu iako vec dugo citam i navijam za sve nas.. Danas mi je 12.dan od svoje prve inseminacije. Vec nekoliko dana me   bolucka i probada dolje, sike bolne a danas sam primjetila na papiru kad se obrisem smedji iscjedak.. Provjeravam stalno i cijeli dan ga ima. Napravila sam test na trudnocu i negativan je

----------


## Vaki

Hana - uh! Ne znam kako je s inseminacijama, ali mislim da bi ti test već trebao pokazati. Možda da probaš s još jednim. Sretno, draga!

----------


## Hana1987

> Hana - uh! Ne znam kako je s inseminacijama, ali mislim da bi ti test već trebao pokazati. Možda da probaš s još jednim. Sretno, draga!


12.,13. i 14.dan nakon inseminacije testovi negativni. 15.dan test pozitivan. Danas 16.dan. Beta hcg 23,3..... Prekosutra opet vadim.. Ima li ikakve sanse sa ovako niskom betom? Pliiiz nek mi netko kaze da ima..

----------


## ljube555

> 12.,13. i 14.dan nakon inseminacije testovi negativni. 15.dan test pozitivan. Danas 16.dan. Beta hcg 23,3..... Prekosutra opet vadim.. Ima li ikakve sanse sa ovako niskom betom? Pliiiz nek mi netko kaze da ima..


Kasnije implantacija bila

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Kod inseminacije je to moguće, mislim da sam baš to ovdje na forumu čitala. Sretno i javi nam lijepe vijesti! Ipak je to drugačije od IVF-a kad je sve tempirano pa nemoj uspoređivati vrijednosti i živciram se bezveze.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pozdrav svima!

Imam pitanje ali i nije neko odredeno. 
Dobila sam od soc.gin. uputnicu za prvi pregled neplodnosti. Na 1dc zovem VV. Telefonski cemo rijesiti konzultacije, da mi otvore karton, i dogovoriti pregled (koji tocno ne znam, nije mi receno) 

Znatizeljna sam sto bi mogla ocekivati sad dalje?
Sgram i briseve smo rijesili, tu je sve oke. 
Pa ako netko ima volje podijeliti neko svoje iskustvo vezano za te same pocetke, bila bih vam jako zahvalna  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Imam pitanje ali i nije neko odredeno. 
> Dobila sam od soc.gin. uputnicu za prvi pregled neplodnosti. Na 1dc zovem VV. Telefonski cemo rijesiti konzultacije, da mi otvore karton, i dogovoriti pregled (koji tocno ne znam, nije mi receno) 
> 
> Znatizeljna sam sto bi mogla ocekivati sad dalje?
> Sgram i briseve smo rijesili, tu je sve oke. 
> Pa ako netko ima volje podijeliti neko svoje iskustvo vezano za te same pocetke, bila bih vam jako zahvalna [emoji813]


Javi se mi u pp... Ja sam bila prije pa ti kazem sve kaj te zanima

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Imam pitanje ali i nije neko odredeno. 
> Dobila sam od soc.gin. uputnicu za prvi pregled neplodnosti. Na 1dc zovem VV. Telefonski cemo rijesiti konzultacije, da mi otvore karton, i dogovoriti pregled (koji tocno ne znam, nije mi receno) 
> 
> Znatizeljna sam sto bi mogla ocekivati sad dalje?
> Sgram i briseve smo rijesili, tu je sve oke. 
> Pa ako netko ima volje podijeliti neko svoje iskustvo vezano za te same pocetke, bila bih vam jako zahvalna [emoji813]


Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Peoniesblossom

Bokic  :Smile:  Iduci mjesec krecemo sa prvom inseminacijom pa me zanima od cura koje su bile kakav je postupak odnosno osim dolaska 3dc što nas jos sve čeka prije inseminacije? Dal uzv gore na VV?

----------


## ljube555

> 12.,13. i 14.dan nakon inseminacije testovi negativni. 15.dan test pozitivan. Danas 16.dan. Beta hcg 23,3..... Prekosutra opet vadim.. Ima li ikakve sanse sa ovako niskom betom? Pliiiz nek mi netko kaze da ima..


Hana, ti vadila danas betu????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hope91

Pozz svima. Evo ja sam isto u VV kod dr.Jukic i nemam za sada nikakve rijeci zamjerke.. prvi put kad sam bila pogledala je folikule i rekla da je sve ok. Obzirom da sam imala operacije LPSC (2011) i LETZ (2015) i imam migrene doktorica me trazila da se naprave nalazi spermiograma, vađenje hormona, brisevi,  HSG, te misljenje i savjet neurologa zbog tableta za migrenu. Za sad su svi nalazi uredni te se ceka samo da dode 3 dan ciklusa i da idem na dogovor za MPO.
 Molim vas koje ste iskusnije da mi kazete sta slijedi tocno sad dalje...?

----------


## Vaki

Hana - mene isto zanima. 
Kad počinju godišnji?

----------


## Hana1987

[QUOTE=ljube555;3101569]Hana, ti vadila danas betu????
Prva beta 23,3 druga 28,9.. Sutra ponovno vadim da se vidi dali je pala na nulu, jer doktor kaze da se ne zna dali je biokemijska ili vanmatericna..Bojim se i pomisliti na ovo drugo... Danas mi je 2.dan krvarenja (nakon 2.bete sam prestala sa utrogestanima) nemam nekakve posebne bolove, ni krvarenje nije obilno. Test na trudnocu i dalje mi blijedo pozitivan. Sta vi cure mislite? Kako da znam dali je biokem. ili vanm. ?

----------


## ljube555

[QUOTE=Hana1987;3102396]


> Hana, ti vadila danas betu????
> Prva beta 23,3 druga 28,9.. Sutra ponovno vadim da se vidi dali je pala na nulu, jer doktor kaze da se ne zna dali je biokemijska ili vanmatericna..Bojim se i pomisliti na ovo drugo... Danas mi je 2.dan krvarenja (nakon 2.bete sam prestala sa utrogestanima) nemam nekakve posebne bolove, ni krvarenje nije obilno. Test na trudnocu i dalje mi blijedo pozitivan. Sta vi cure mislite? Kako da znam dali je biokem. ili vanm. ?


Ja mislim ako beta bude padala onda biok.ako bude rasla onda vanmatericna...
Neka netko jos javi se sa iskustvom biok.trudn.
Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hana1987

> Hana, ti vadila danas betu????
> 
> A joooj... Dali se onda po ovom blagom rastu sa 23 na 29 moze onda zakljuciti da je vanmatericna?? Mislim da cu sad umrijet od straha. Mislila sam posto nemam nikakvih bolova jacih da je samo biokemijska.. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


[QUOTE=ljube555;3102400]


> Ja mislim ako beta bude padala onda biok.ako bude rasla onda vanmatericna...
> Neka netko jos javi se sa iskustvom biok.trudn.
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

[QUOTE=Hana1987;3102402]Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Pozzz
Jel koja bila u postupku za FET sa decapeptylom,estrofemom I decortinom,danas ocekujem m I od prvog dana trebam krenut sa decapeptilom,neznam sad ako dobijem popodne dal da se odma piknem il cekam sutra posto mi na kutiji pise od 8-10h?

----------


## Vaki

Tiara - bocni se drugi dan ujutro. Tako su meni sestre objasnile.
Hana - baš mi je žao. Moja je isto rasla do 60 pa je onda pala na 0.

----------


## Hana1987

> Tiara - bocni se drugi dan ujutro. Tako su meni sestre objasnile.
> Hana - baš mi je žao. Moja je isto rasla do 60 pa je onda pala na 0.


Vaki koliko je to sve trajalo vremenski da padne na nulu? Moja prva je bila 23,3 druga 28,9 a danasnja 16,7. Kaze doktor da bas sporo pada. Vadim ponovo u petak, i rekao je ako mi krene rasti da cu na kiretazu

----------


## Hana1987

I bila sam danas na ultrazvuku. Pise na lijevom jajniku corpus luteum 17mm i aneh.odjek u kavumu.. Endometrij tanak linearan. Sta to sve skupa znaci? Ja se bas bojim da je vanmatericna..?

----------


## ljube555

> Vaki koliko je to sve trajalo vremenski da padne na nulu? Moja prva je bila 23,3 druga 28,9 a danasnja 16,7. Kaze doktor da bas sporo pada. Vadim ponovo u petak, i rekao je ako mi krene rasti da cu na kiretazu


Meni sa 20 padala tjedan dana i bila tek 6 a onda pala na 0

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> I bila sam danas na ultrazvuku. Pise na lijevom jajniku corpus luteum 17mm i aneh.odjek u kavumu.. Endometrij tanak linearan. Sta to sve skupa znaci? Ja se bas bojim da je vanmatericna..?


Mislim da nemas vanmatericnu... Posto kod mene bar na vanmatericnu i endometrij bio zadebljan

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

> Tiara - bocni se drugi dan ujutro. Tako su meni sestre objasnile.
> Hana - baš mi je žao. Moja je isto rasla do 60 pa je onda pala na 0.


 I morat cu sutra ujutro,eto tek sad nesto krenulo lagan

----------


## Vaki

Trebalo je nešto više od 2 tjedna da padne skroz... Isto sam se bojala da nešto ne pođe naopako, ali nije... Sretno draga!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Za sve vas koje idete na prvi pregled na VV evo kako to izgleda (barem kod mene):

Dodete na 2.kat i javite se sestrama u sobu 411 (pretpostavka je da ste vec od svog soc.gin dobile uputnicu za prvi pregled neplodnosti, i da ste zvale VV na 1.dc) 
Sjednete i cekate, prvo vas zovu na kratki razg. i tu uzimaju osnovne informacije, mjere tlak, obujam struka i bokova. To traje svega par minuta.
Nakon toga opet cekate da vas pozovu na pregled. Tu slijedi razg. s dr. (neka pitanja su ista kao iz prijasnjeg razg. ) Ja osobno sam imala kod sebe muzev nalaz sgrama, svoj nalaz PAPA testa i nalaze briseva (ne svih). Doktorica mi je dala papir na kojem pise koje jos briseve moram obaviti, koje uputnice moram traziti od svog gina, i sta sve mora biti navedeno na toj uputnici. Sve dobijete isprintano na papiru i ne morate pamtiti. 
I naravno uzv ginekoloski pregled. Ono sto dr. vidi na uzv takoder cete dobiti isprintano tako da se u tom trenu ne morate fokusirati na pamcenje svakog detalja.
Takoder, i suprug i ja moramo u Petrovu (jer to se samo tamo radi) vaditi krv da se ustanovi krvna grupa, i markere koji su potrebni. Za Petrovu ja trazim uputnicu od gina a muz od dr.soc. prakse. 

I odma sljedeci ciklus se opet na 1.dc moram javiti i od 3 do 5dc doci da se izvade svi ti hormoni (za koje soc.gin daje uputnicu) i uz to i inzulin. Tako da se na taj pregled dolazi nataste. 

A onda ovisno o nalazima ce vam dr. reci kakav je plan dalje. Meni je receno da ako svi brisevi budu sterilni idem prvo na hsg odn. pregled prohodnosti jajovoda. A onda cemo vidjeti sta ce taj pregled pokazati.

Nadam se da sam bar jednoj osobi bar malo pripomogla.
Sretno svima ~~~~~~

----------


## Vaki

Sigurno si pomogla... Sretno!

----------


## maraa

Curke.. Moze li mi netko objasniti kako sad ide FET na VV, gdje se obavlja, na Merkuru ili?
Nisam dugo bila sad kad preuredjuju sve mi novo a nista mi nisu objasnili...
Cula sam samo da se na punkciju ide na Merkur, a kako je kod FET-a?

----------


## bulj

Transfer je na VV, imaju vrlo malo i skucenu salu, i samo ginekoloski stol na kojem rade transfer, nema kreveta, pa se ne lezi prije i poslje. Jedna po jedna ulazi u salu, nakon transfera ostajes na stolu prekrizenih nogu 10ak minuta, i onda natrag u cekaonicu, cekas otpusno.
Meni nije trebala ni spavacica ni papuce ko inace, jer sve se to odvija u vrlo uskom prostoru i dosta brzo ide.

----------


## maraa

Anha... Ok...
Puno ti hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure, trebam jedan (nazovimo) savjet. Sljedeci ciklus sam narucena na hsg i prije hsg-a bi trebala doci 3-5dc gore. Biti ce gotovi nalazi hormona pa valjda na konzultacije. Receno mi je kao na pregled, ali tako su rekli i za ovaj put pa sam samo pricala s dr i dogovorila hsg. 
Muci me sto nikako ne mogu skombinirati s poslom te dane  3-5dc da odem gore. Da li izadu ikada ususret? I da li je moguce dogovoriti da dodem samo na hsg? 
I da...dal se uopce ikada radi pravi pregled tih dana (3-5dc) ili su to uvijek samo neke konzultacije? 

Svakako cu potraziti neki mail pa pokusati objasniti svoju situaciju, ali cisto me zanima dal se netko nasao u istoj, da ne moze doci na pregled tih dana...

----------


## Vaki

Jagodicabobica - možeš doći i 2.dc ako ti slučajno odgovara. Najčešće su u tom razdoblju pregledi kako bi vidjeli koliko imaš antralaca, zatim gledaju kakav ti je endometrij i da se slučajno nije pojavila kakva cista. Uz to šalju žene na vađenje krvi ako je potrebno. Nisam radila hsg pa ne znam o tome ništa... Sretno!

----------


## Vaki

Ups! Nisam pažljivo pročitala post. Ma nazovi sestre na VV pa ih pitaj radi li se o pregledu ili razgovoru. Možeš nazvati i direktno doktoricu, sigurno će ti izaći u susret.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A da, bas ne mogu nikako tih dana a bilo bi mi jako zao da mi odgode hsg. Budem probala doci do doktorice direkt, nadam se da ce mi izaci u susret jer na poslu jako tesko da mogu ista promijeniti...

----------


## tiara85

Pozzz...
Imam pitanje,kad se dolazi na prvi pregled,mislim koji dan ciklusa kad ides u fet,u prirodni fet,bez ljekova

----------


## maraa

Zar se to moze na vv?
Meni je receno da oni rade samo s estrofemom... Isla, sam na 3 feta na vv i uvijek estrofem, evo i sad opet.. 
Kad sam pitala mogu li po svojoj ovulaciji rekli mi da ne da oni rade samo s estrofemom

----------


## maraa

I da objasnjenje je bilo da im je tako lakse kontrolirati situaciju pogotovo jer ne rade nedjeljom i sto da se desi da bi mi transfer bas u nedjelju bio

----------


## Vaki

Radi se i prirodni FET, ali onda dolaziš svaki drugi dan na pregled i riskiraš ako ti transfer pada u nedjelju.
Na prvi pregled dolaziš normalno, 2.dc ili 3.dc

----------


## maraa

Pa eto onda zbilja ne kuzim.. Sta to onda svakoj doktor / doktorica drugačije kaze?
Meni su rekli NE, samo s estrofemom, ni cut za prirodni FET...
A evo spremam se na cetvrti...

----------


## Vaki

Maraa - to stvarno nije fer. To bi trebao biti i tvoj izbor. Ne mogu te odbiti jer je njima lakše uz estrofeme. Ako su te upozorili da bi moglo biti problema ukoliko bi transfer trebao biti nedjeljom, a ti ipak želiš u prirodnjak onda bi tako i trebalo biti. Kako rade punkcije subotom i ponedjeljkom kad bi zapravo trebali u nedjelju...

----------


## Vaki

Meni osobno ne odgovara FET u prirodnom ciklusu jer mi šef ne bi dozvolio da toliko izostajem. No, mene uvijek pitaju jesam li za FET uz decapeptyl od 1.dc, za FET uz estrofeme ili za prirodan...

----------


## maraa

Eto svasta... 2 god tamo hodocastim nikad me to nisu pitali a kad sam ja pitala odgovor je bio ne...

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam im valjda već dosadila u ovih 6 godina pa mi izlaze u susret. Šalu na stranu, ako i Tiara ima tu mogućnost izbora, ne znam zašto onda ne bi i ti mogla odabrati...?

----------


## maraa

Pa eto nemam pojma.. Ja sam mislila da se to tamo tako ne radi jer sam jednom pitala vise se ne sjecam koju doktoricu rekla je ne poslije me nisu ni pitali, samo trpali estrofemom kao i sad...

----------


## Vaki

Nadam se da ti je sad ovaj FET dobitan pa da više ne razbijaš  glavu o ovoj tematici. Sretno, draga! Kad ti je transfer?

----------


## maraa

Sutraaaa

----------


## maraa

Hvala draga Vaki, i ja se nadam konacno..
Inace zatrudnila sam ja vec 2 puta kod njih s estrofemom pa mozda zato no bili su spontani

----------


## Vaki

Opa! Pa sretno onda...

----------


## tiara85

Mara,prosli ciklus sam bila na decapeptylu,decortinu I estrofemu,I odgoden mi je transfer jer se endometrij nije dovoljno debljao,inace sam uvijek bila na toj terapiji sto se feta tice,al sad mi je dr. Jukic sama predlozila da ovaj ciklus probamo prirodno u fet,nisam ni ja znala da se to moze,eto pa sad cemo vidjet sta ce bit,sutra na preglet pa cu vise znat

----------


## Vaki

Tiara, Maraa - kako ste cure?
Samo da iskomentiram kako su se dobro snašli sa sobicom za transfere. Onaj dio pokretnih vrata uopće nisam skužila pa sam se iznenadila kad je biologinja provirila glavu.

----------


## Vaki

Zna li koja od vas do kad se radi na VV? Mislim da su pričali da od 7. mjeseca više ne rade zbog preuređenja...

----------


## bulj

Znam samo da je rok za radove 18.8., a proslo ljeto ih nije bilo negdje od polovice 7og

----------


## maraa

Kod mene nista tj. beta 0

----------


## Vaki

Bulj - hvala!
Maraa - žao mi je, draga! Kod mene isto, zato se raspitujem do kad rade.  :grouphug:  :gaah:

----------


## tiara85

A evo cure kod mene odgođen fet po drugi puta,sad nije endometrij nego cista,sljedeci ciklus opet ako pukne uopce.
Meni dr rekla da dodem sljedeci ciklus,a trebam dobit 23.6. pa vjerojatno rade onda jos 7.mj

----------


## Vaki

Jao! Pa tebe je isto zadesio neki peh. Jesi li dobila duphastone?

----------


## tiara85

Jesam,pila sam ih I prosli ciklus I sad moram od sutra,od 16. do 25.dc,a vidjet cemo sta ce bit,mozda treca sreca

----------


## Vaki

Samo da javim da na VV primaju u postupak još samo ovaj mjesec i onda više ne rade zbog preuređivanja. Krajem 8. mjeseca očekuju dozvolu za rad od strane Ministarstva i onda startaju ponovo u 9. mjesecu.
Tiara - sretno! Neka je 3. sreća!

----------


## Hope91

Pozdrav svima..
Bila sam na inseminaciji 27.5. I receno mi je da 10.6. napravim test.. I test je pozitivan ❤. Poslala me ginekologica odma vaditi betu koja je bila 14,9. Zanima me jel to ok??   
Nebi se htjela pre rano poveselit

----------


## tiara85

Hvala Vaki,jel se I ti spremas opet ili?meni ce taman 1.dc past za vikend,22.6.,23.6. tako negdje racunam,znaci morat cu se pojavit gore u pon bez najave,valjda nece komplicirat nest,nikad nisam dosla bez najave,a u otpusnom mi pise da se javim 3.dc,a jel rade 25.6. to je utorak?

----------


## Vaki

Tiara - ja sam se pojavila tako nekoliko puta, nisu nikad pravili probleme zbog toga. Samo im veliš da si dobila za vikend pa ih nisi mogla zvati. Mislim da rade normalno. Ja više ne stignem prije 9. mjeseca jer trebam dobiti oko 5.7.

Hope - čestitam. Kod inseminacija su bete niže pa mislim da je to o. k.  :Heart:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hope, ne znam tocne vrijednosti, znam da je bitno da se dupla. Jesi isla ponovo vaditi?

Tiara, ja mislim da ne rade. Al nemoj me drzati za rijec.
Cure, jedno pitanje! 
26.6. sam narucena za hsg. Ako je sve prohodno, insemenacija. Obzirom na godisnje, i na ove radove koje imaju gore, koje su sanse da mi nakon hsg-a odma u istom ciklusu dogovore insemenaciju?

----------


## Vaki

Jagodicabobica - nekako je sve naknap pa ti nisam baš sigurna. Koji dan ciklusa se radi HSG? Ako će ti ovulacija biti do 10. 7. onda još i stigneš. Zamoli doktoricu, oko toga nema puno posla.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hsg se radi cca do 12dc. Meni za sad ispada da idem 9dc a ovulacije su mi negdje oko 11dc tak da svega par dana nakon hsg-a. 
A budemo vidli. 
Hvala Vaki!

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav svima..
> Bila sam na inseminaciji 27.5. I receno mi je da 10.6. napravim test.. I test je pozitivan [emoji173]. Poslala me ginekologica odma vaditi betu koja je bila 14,9. Zanima me jel to ok??   
> Nebi se htjela pre rano poveselit


Koji to dan nakon O ??? Ponovi za dva dana ...trebala bi poduplati se...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Jel se moze pod duphastonima prokrvarit?meni danas 19.dc I pocela krvarit,a pijem ih tek 3 dan

----------


## Vaki

Joj, nedugo je baš neka ženica komentirala da joj je zbog duphastona mjesečnica krenula ranije. Sutra fino na brdo i nadajmo se da je cista pukla.

----------


## tiara85

Zvala sam jucer odma u zg,al nije bilo dr. pa mi sestra rekla da nazovem danas pa da vidi sta ce rec dr,sad zovem,pa valjda cu nekog dobit danas,rekla je da ce se javit,a sad su sigurno u sali,nadam se da je pukla I da ce bit sve ok,hvala ti,ako ne bit cu I ja na otvorenju sale u 9.mj

----------


## tiara85

Eto toliko od mojeg upornog zvanja danas nitko se ne javlja,u pon cu zvat od 7h,pa jos I stignem doc u zg do 11h

----------


## Vaki

Odi ti samo do njih u ponedjeljak pa će te pregledati i vidjeti jeli cista pukla. Preko telefona te može jedino otkantati. Toliko toga sam već prošla da mi više ništa nije neugodno. Ja bih se samo tamo pojavila i pojasnila situaciju. 
Javi nam što si riješila.

----------


## tiara85

Eto Vaki, pa ja stvarno nemam srece ,taman krenuli u Zg,idem nemam sta izgubit, I prije ulaska na naplatne zakuha auto,pa neznam vise sta rec,luda sam

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jao Tiara... Jesi na kraju nastavila put ili si se vratila?

Curke, znam da ce mi vjerojatno reci gore ali ja kad god sam na VV me uhvati nervoza i zaboravim pitati.
Da li treba neke posebne pripreme za hsg? Jel moram nositi sta sa sobom? Jel ostajem gore poslje lezati ili odma idem doma?

----------


## ljube555

> Jao Tiara... Jesi na kraju nastavila put ili si se vratila?
> 
> Curke, znam da ce mi vjerojatno reci gore ali ja kad god sam na VV me uhvati nervoza i zaboravim pitati.
> Da li treba neke posebne pripreme za hsg? Jel moram nositi sta sa sobom? Jel ostajem gore poslje lezati ili odma idem doma?


Spavacica papuci...dva sata lezala i doma isla... bolnica Varazdin

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Jagodicabobica,nisam nastavila put,crko neki ventilator,sve treba mjenjat,a kud bas danas,al eto sve se dogada s nekim razlogom,sad cu se malo odmorit,smirit I u 9. mj krenut.
Sto se tice hsg-a nikad nisam bila pa ti neznam odgovor,al nisi jedina koja od nervoze zaboravi pitat sve sta treba,ja I kad zovem na telefon zaboravim sta sam uopce zvala

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, hvala. Nastojat cu svakako ne zaboraviti pitati u Petak....

Tiara, sve se dogada s razlogom. Probaj sad ova dva mjeseca bas odmoriti i posvetiti se sebi i necemu sto te veseli.  I ja bum vjerojatno cekala 9mj. za postupak (znat cu koji kad vidim stanje jajovoda) jer sumnjam da ce sad krajem 6og ista dogovarati obzirom na stanku

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, hvala. Nastojat cu svakako ne zaboraviti pitati u Petak....
> 
> Tiara, sve se dogada s razlogom. Probaj sad ova dva mjeseca bas odmoriti i posvetiti se sebi i necemu sto te veseli.  I ja bum vjerojatno cekala 9mj. za postupak (znat cu koji kad vidim stanje jajovoda) jer sumnjam da ce sad krajem 6og ista dogovarati obzirom na stanku


Kad ides na hsg??? Uzv ili RTG??? I kam ides???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, 26.6 idem u VV na rtg hsg. A sad u Petak na dogovor, doduse narucena sam vec prosli put kad sam isla hormone vaditi ali mi tad nisu nis rekli

----------


## Vaki

Tiara - izgleda da sam "srela" sebi ravnu. Mislila sam da se takve stvari dešavaju samo meni. Sad nam preostaje nadat se čudu do 9. mjeseca i ako ono izostane onda ponovo u nove pobjede. Nadam se da će odmah dobiti dozvolu za rad.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, 26.6 idem u VV na rtg hsg. A sad u Petak na dogovor, doduse narucena sam vec prosli put kad sam isla hormone vaditi ali mi tad nisu nis rekli


Ja cu privat u osmom mjesecu ali na sono hsg uzv .. ako bude papa do tad gotova...posto trazu papu i brisevi ne starije od sest mjeseci i spermogram treba muz ali nagovoriti cu bez toga posto cetv.djece i trudnoca prine 11mjeseca... moj gin.rekao da ne treba spermogram a sada cemo viditi dal bude kakav problem napravili kod privatnika zbog toga

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MariNala

Pozz svima! Već duže vrijeme pratim vaše postove, jer sam i sama u postupku IVF-a na VV, pa sam se odlučila pridružiti. Prije smo suprug i ja bili u Vinogradskoj i bez obzira što je olakotna okolnost anestezija za vrijeme postupka, nismo bili zadovoljni liječenjem. Za sad za doktore i sestre na VV imam samo riječi hvale, posebno za dr. Podgajskog i dr. Jukić. Baš sutra me čeka punkcija, pa javim dojmove. Do sada sam prošla samo punkciju pod anestezijom u Vinogradskoj, pa ni sama ne znam što me zaista čeka, ali sam si nekako posložila u glavi da mi je to put do bebice i inače imam dosta visok prag tolerancije na bol, pa se nadam da neće biti pre strašno.

----------


## tiara85

> Tiara - izgleda da sam "srela" sebi ravnu. Mislila sam da se takve stvari dešavaju samo meni. Sad nam preostaje nadat se čudu do 9. mjeseca i ako ono izostane onda ponovo u nove pobjede. Nadam se da će odmah dobiti dozvolu za rad.


Eto,vjeruj mi da nakon 5 god. kolko smo na VV-u,jedna trudnoca koja je nazalost zavrsila prerano,u 5mj trudnoce,kolko neuspjelih pokusaja,dva postupka za redom prekinuta,vise me nista nemoze iznenadit,ja uvijek sebi ponavljam da se sve dogada s razlogom,ko zna mozda da sam jucer I dosla do VV-a vjerojatno bi me otkantali posto mi je bio vec 4.dc,I jos tako rano dobila m na 19.dc pod tabletama,neznam ni sama sta da mislim.Sad cemo se fino odmorit I krenut u nove pobjede,I nadat se da ce pocet s radom u 9mj,bit cemo prve na otvorenju,hahaha

----------


## Vaki

MariNala - sretno! Javi nam dojmove. Još se punkcija radi na Merkuru?

Tiara - pretpostavljam da bi ti rekli da je ovaj ciklus zbrčkan i da dođeš u 9. mjesecu. Eto, ostaje nam samo da bildamo jajne stanice u međuvremenu...

----------


## MariNala

Evo me s dojmovima.

----------


## Vaki

MariNala - jesi škrta s info.
Kako je prošla punkcija? Jesi li već imala transfer? Odvija li se sve na VV ili si bila na katu, zapravo
Merkuru?

----------


## MariNala

Sooorrryyy, evooo me.

----------


## MariNala

Već sam dva puta iscrpno objasnila i pokušala podijeliti iskustvo s punkcije, ali uporno mi se objavljuje samo prva rečenica.

----------


## Vaki

MariNala - moguće da se nešto zakompliciralo jer imaš malo postova, a na početku malo šteka.

----------


## MariNala

Idem probati ponovno, za zadnji post više nisam trebala čekati odobrenje, pa možda sad konačno uspješno podijelim iskustvo.
Dakle, prvo što se tiče općih stvari. Punkcija se još uvijek radi na Merkuru. Čula sam od sestrice da u postupke primaju do 1.7. i ponovno se vračaju iza Gospe, u tom razdoblju bi navodno trebali i preseliti u preuređeni dio. Eto, to su zadnje informacije koje imam što se tiče toga.
Što se tiče moje punkcije, bila je prošli tjedan u utorak i moram priznati da sam probdjela noć pon na uto od straha, a na kraju stvarno nije bilo ništa strašno.

----------


## MariNala

Više sam osijetila ubod inekcije protiv bolova i za smirenje nego ubod jajnika za vrijeme punkcije. Pošto sam bila u stimuliranom ciklusu na Puregonu, jajnici su mi bili povećeg volumena, pa sam osijetila bolni pritisak od sonde od uzv, ali to mogu usporediti s jačim menstrualnim bolovima. Uglavnom, ništa nepodnošljivo.

----------


## MariNala

Dobili smo 9 jajnih stanica od kojih su se 4 oplodile, 2 embrija su zamrznuta, 2 su vraćena 3. dan, transfer je bio u četvrtak. Sad s nestrpljenjem čekamo 8.7. kada vadimo betu.

----------


## MariNala

U više postova je, ali sam konačno uspjela sve napisati.

----------


## Vaki

Odlično! Sad samo laganini... Sretno, draga!

----------


## MariNala

Hvaaalaaa!

----------


## tiara85

MariNala, sretno

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ekipa, zna netko kad VV opet pocinje s radom, odnosno dali su gotovi radovi?

----------


## Vaki

Meni su rekli da ih nazovem oko 20.8.
Neki dan sam bila gore zbog štitnjače i radovi su još u tijeku.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Meni receno nakon hsg-a da se javim u Rujnu ako se se nis ne desi, a nije se desilo... A dobro, bumo vidli.
Vaki, ako se sjetis, javi nakon 20og kaj si saznala. 
Hvala na brzinskom odgovoru  :Grin:

----------


## Vaki

Može! Javim ti... Sretno!

----------


## MariNala

Ja isto isčekujem da počnu raditi, možda još ovaj ciklus ulovim postupak, u 7. mj. nije uspjelo. Meni se čini da su mi rekli da se vračaju 17.8.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa, sretno nam bilo! Ja jos ne znam kaj tocno cekam ali cekam da krenemo dalje.
Vjerojatno insemenaciju, iako bi ju ja najradije preskocila i odma na ivf jer ak nisu pomogle 3godine sexanja, nebu ni to...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Bok žene, zna netko kak je stanje gore? Mi se spremamo nastaviti gdje smo stali prije ljeta (dva neuspješna AIH-a), a to bi trebalo biti već idući tjedan, inače moramo čekati novi ciklus i još mjesec dana...

----------


## Vaki

Koliko sam čula, primaju pacijente od 9.mjeseca jer sad još imaju kontrole.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Hvala na informaciji, budem svejedno nazvala prvi dan ciklusa, ali kak se čini taman ću biti par dana prerana.
Ljeto mi se vuče ko sedam gladnih godina

----------


## bulj

Meni isto ovo ljeto nikako zavrsit. I racunala sam s ovim ciklusom taman uletit na FET, mislim da ce mi danas bit prvi dan, tako da sutra zovem. Jos se nadam da ce uspjet jer ne da mi se jos jedan ciklus preskakat.

----------


## bulj

Cure, ja upravo zvala, ovaj ciklus nista. Jos su u radovima, rekla mi je da zovnem 9.9. da vidim kakva je situacija. 
Bas sam se razocarala, imala sam spontani u 5om mjesecu i od tad se cijelo vrijeme drzim tog kraja 8og mjeseca, i na to racunam, i odbrojavam. A sad opet cekanje

----------


## KajTeBriga

E da, tak su i meni rekli, da nisu još sredili sale i aparate po ordinacijama, da ću nažalost morat idući mjesec.
I ja sam zvala danas jer mi je krenuo ciklus i potpuno suosjećam, u komi sam sva jer se to čekanje samo produžuje.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Bok, ja sam sad zvala bolnicu da vidim jel pocinju raditi ovaj mjesec jer sam trebala u postupak inseminacije. Cura sto se javila je rekla da nista ovaj mjesec od postupaka, da zovnem krajem mjeseca da se vidi hoce bit u 10mj ☹️

----------


## lovelylace

> Bok, ja sam sad zvala bolnicu da vidim jel pocinju raditi ovaj mjesec jer sam trebala u postupak inseminacije. Cura sto se javila je rekla da nista ovaj mjesec od postupaka, da zovnem krajem mjeseca da se vidi hoce bit u 10mj ☹️


Hvala na informaciji. 
Dobili smo uputnicu da se javimo na humanu reprodukciju i voljeli bi taj postupak proći u VV ako ima šanse. 
Čekamo nalaz spermiograma i mojih spolnih hormona, u međuvremenu bih morala napraviti i briseve kod svog ginića. 
Pa razmišljam taman bi to sve mogli dobiti na uvid dok ne dobijemo termin.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

No...krasno...
Ja trebam dobiti sutra/preksutra. Vidim da nema smisla zvati, al ja cu svejedno nazvati jer nisam jos dogovorila nikakav postupak. Samo mi je receno nakon hsg-a da se javim u Rujnu. Mozda me uzmu samo na dogovor iako sumnjam.

----------


## KajTeBriga

isuse ak mi još jedan ciklus prođe kupim papire i idem dalje. a bilo bi mi stvarno krivo jer su mi dragi svi doktori i sestre, znam već kak stvari funkcioniraju, ali ovo nema smisla... sad baš računam da smo u godinu dana uspjeli ugurati jedva ta dva postupka (računajući od prvih pregleda, kontrolnih, hsg-a i svega ostalog). kaj znači da sam izgubila godinu dana. nisam u fazi da gledam bright side  :No:

----------


## tiara85

Ey cure,znaci nista od FET-a ovaj mjesec ni za mene,meni danas krenula m I taman mislila zvat danas za postupak,I evo citam I ne vjerujem

----------


## Marijana12.07

Taman stignete sve to do iduceg mjeseca. Valjda ce pocet sa postupcima u 10 mj

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Samo da javim, ako ima ovdje netko da treba tek ici na dogovor/konzultacije mozete slobodno zvati. Rekla mi je da u postupke jos ne uzimaju, ali ja idem u Petak gore jer se moram tek dogovoriti u koji cemo postupak tako da mi je rekla da slobodno dodem. 
Cure, zao mi je sto gubite vrijeme... Nadam se da ce se sve uskoro pokrenuti

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Saznala sam danas da bi se 13.9. trebali poceti seliti u nove prostore, ali da jos cekaju dozvolu za rad iz ministarstva. Poslali su im zahtjev ali cekaju inspekciju.

----------


## lovelylace

Drage cure, 
dobili smo uputnicu za prvi pregled i mišljenje na humanoj. 
Zvala sam danas ginekološku u VV da se naručim pa su mi rekli da nazovem prvi dan ciklusa. 
Možete mi pojasniti ukratko postupak što onda možemo očekivati? 
Do sada još nismo bili na humanoj, skupljali smo manje više nalaze koji bi nam mogli zatrebati čisto da imamo sve spremno ( spermiogram, brisevi, spolni hormoni, faktori koagualcije, tsh ). 
Hvala  :Saint:

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ej, iz mog iskustva, većinu nalaza ćete vjerojatno morati ponavljati kod njih, ako ih niste radili na VV, baš traže da je sve njihovo. Osim briseva i pape, to je bilo friško i ok od moje ginekologice. A prvi pregled prođe skroz opušteno, meni je barem kod dr. Jukić, toliko smo se cerekale da me dragi vani dočekao u nevjerici kaj smo ipak radile. E sad, dok skupite sve kaj treba, odradiš hsg na koji će te vjerojatno poslati, proći će još par mjeseci dok ne krenete u postupak, a i sve ovisi o tome kakvi budu vam nalazi i dijagnoza. 
Gore su inače svi pristupačni i dragi, a iz pregleda u pregled već i većinu parova skužiš, bar one s kojima ti se poklopi ciklus  :Laughing: 
Čisto info koji bi ja voljela da sam znala, doslovno za svaki dolazak gore moraš imati uputnicu, i to čak i ako odete samo na tipa kontrolni spermiogram, moraš ti uzeti svoju da bi vas doktorica primila da popričate o rezultatima. Nama se jednom dogodilo da smo imali samo njegovu (jer si ti njihov pacijent, a ne on - logika nula bodova, ali ok), al srećom neka prije je bila višestruka pa smo se pokrpali, inače bi nam bilo sve uzalud - a nismo iz Zagreba i puno svega preokrećemo da bi stigli. 
Eto, to su neki moji dojmovi, ostale sigurno mogu prenijeti svoje  :Smile:  a ti pitaj!

----------


## ljube555

> Drage cure, 
> dobili smo uputnicu za prvi pregled i mišljenje na humanoj. 
> Zvala sam danas ginekološku u VV da se naručim pa su mi rekli da nazovem prvi dan ciklusa. 
> Možete mi pojasniti ukratko postupak što onda možemo očekivati? 
> Do sada još nismo bili na humanoj, skupljali smo manje više nalaze koji bi nam mogli zatrebati čisto da imamo sve spremno ( spermiogram, brisevi, spolni hormoni, faktori koagualcije, tsh ). 
> Hvala


I krvnu grupu i markere i tvoje i muza

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lovelylace

> Ej, iz mog iskustva, većinu nalaza ćete vjerojatno morati ponavljati kod njih, ako ih niste radili na VV, baš traže da je sve njihovo. Osim briseva i pape, to je bilo friško i ok od moje ginekologice. A prvi pregled prođe skroz opušteno, meni je barem kod dr. Jukić, toliko smo se cerekale da me dragi vani dočekao u nevjerici kaj smo ipak radile. E sad, dok skupite sve kaj treba, odradiš hsg na koji će te vjerojatno poslati, proći će još par mjeseci dok ne krenete u postupak, a i sve ovisi o tome kakvi budu vam nalazi i dijagnoza. 
> Gore su inače svi pristupačni i dragi, a iz pregleda u pregled već i većinu parova skužiš, bar one s kojima ti se poklopi ciklus 
> Čisto info koji bi ja voljela da sam znala, doslovno za svaki dolazak gore moraš imati uputnicu, i to čak i ako odete samo na tipa kontrolni spermiogram, moraš ti uzeti svoju da bi vas doktorica primila da popričate o rezultatima. Nama se jednom dogodilo da smo imali samo njegovu (jer si ti njihov pacijent, a ne on - logika nula bodova, ali ok), al srećom neka prije je bila višestruka pa smo se pokrpali, inače bi nam bilo sve uzalud - a nismo iz Zagreba i puno svega preokrećemo da bi stigli. 
> Eto, to su neki moji dojmovi, ostale sigurno mogu prenijeti svoje  a ti pitaj!


Hvala puno drage cure, puno ste mi pomogle i olakšale. 
Svi nalazi su nam s VV tako da vjerujem kako nećemo morati raditi duple. 
HSG je provjera prohodnosti jajnika? Da li to radim također gore kod njih? Na koji način se to radi, ultrazvučno?
Kakve markere radimo suprug i ja? Nadam se ne tumorske.

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala puno drage cure, puno ste mi pomogle i olakšale. 
> Svi nalazi su nam s VV tako da vjerujem kako nećemo morati raditi duple. 
> HSG je provjera prohodnosti jajnika? Da li to radim također gore kod njih? Na koji način se to radi, ultrazvučno?
> Kakve markere radimo suprug i ja? Nadam se ne tumorske.


Markeri na hepatitis i takve... prohodnost jajovoda oni bude rekli kakav  treba .. vise manje traze rtg...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marijana12.07

Da, prohodnost jajovoda. Mozete kod njih, vas ginekolog vam da uputnicu. Kod njih je rengensko snimanje. Ja sam isla privatno na ultrazvucno.
A markeri na hepatitis b,c,   sifilis i hiv

----------


## tajcigb

cure, od kad papa vrijedi 6mj a ne godinu dana?
izgleda da nisam u toku...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Mislim da papa je godinu dana ali su brisevi pola godine. Ja sam to kreten skroz smetnula s uma, a radila sam sve lani u 10. mjesecu i sad ne znam dal budem stigla prije početka novog ciklusa, tek drugi tjedan mi gin. ima termin, i to samo ako ne procurim prije. Sad još i sama sebe sabotiram, genijalka.
Kakva su vam iskustva, hoće vas uzeti u postupak ako nalaze donesete naknadno? Teško, jelda

----------


## tajcigb

sestra mi dva puta ponovila da i papa vrijedi 6mj. tako da potežem neke veze da mi papa bude gotov dok budem trebala ici za nekih 2 tjedna.
A moj papa mi star 9mj...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure, pozdrav!

Ima ko informaciju da li su dobili dozvolu za rad od ministarstva? Ja sam sad zvala da pitam dal su preselili u nove prostore posto mi je aih sredinom desetog mjeseca, ali mi je samo rekla da zovem pocetkom desetog.

----------


## Vaki

Od 10. mjeseca počinju s postupcima. Sad su još uvijek samo dogovori i pregledi općenito. Nisu još sve preselili.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Ja sam isto nedavno zvala i sestra je rekla da papa i brisevi vrijede 6mj, a markeri 1 godinu. 
Meni su isto ovaj mjesec istekli tako da sam bris napravila kod svoje ginekologice, a papu privatno jer mi inace ne bi stigao da sam kod svoje radila

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Okej, drzim fige da tak i bude! 
Hvala puno na odg. Vaki!

----------


## bulj

Javljam se iz cekaonice, bila na konzultacijama kod Podgajskog. Postupci jos nisu krenuli, i kazu moze bit za 2,5 ili 15 dana, nista se jos ne zna za sigurno. 
Meni svakako savjetuje jos jedan ciklus pauze prije feta. 
Za vas ostale nadam se da se krece sto prije

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Javljam se iz cekaonice, bila na konzultacijama kod Podgajskog. Postupci jos nisu krenuli, i kazu moze bit za 2,5 ili 15 dana, nista se jos ne zna za sigurno. 
> Meni svakako savjetuje jos jedan ciklus pauze prije feta. 
> Za vas ostale nadam se da se krece sto prije


Ima uopće kaj ljudi gore ili je sve prazno? 
Ja sam se pomirila da ću propustiti još jedan ciklus, počeli oni raditi ili ne, moram riješiti briseve i papu.

----------


## bulj

Pa ima ljudi, odradjuju konzultacije i uzimaju uzorke za spermiogram. Dovoljno da sam ja zakuhala od zagusljivosti kad sam jutros usla. 
Briseve cekas cca 1 tjedan, a ja sam ljetos papu napravila kod svog gin i onda taj uzorak sama nosila na mirogojsku i predala kao privatno, za cca 300 kuna i papa mi je bio nakon 1 tjedan. A mozda ti i progledaju kroz prste, ko zna

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ma nisam iz Zg, ne znam kak bi to kod nas funkcioniralo, a i posložila sam se da neću sad silovat situaciju kad već toliko čekamo, još mi je gore kad si stvaram dodatni stres. Pa da mi se desi da ja riješim briseve a oni i dalje ne prorade  :Cekam:

----------


## tiara85

Samo da javim,danas zvala na VV radi postupka za FET,papu I briseve moram radit nove,ja imam od 3mj ove godine,znaci ipak vrijede 6mj,mada sam znala da mi nece vrijedit,al sam zvala radi info,sa postupcima nisu jos krenuli,pola preselili pola ne kaze sestra taman kad cu ja dobit nalaze oni ce pocet,tako mi rekla,eto

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Dosta neodredeno... Ali ja pretpostavljam da mi ovaj ciklus onda otpada jer trebala 3dc ici na pregled i krenut s klomifenom prije inseminacije. Taj 3dc bi bio sad negdje krajem tjedna (cekam jos da (ne) stigne m). Realno nece mi davati terapiju ako ne znaju dal ce kroz dva tjedna raditi postupke... 
Ah, bum zvala jos ali kak mi se cini da nis od toga do 11mj...

----------


## tajcigb

bila danas gore, i doktorica kaze da bi mi iduci ciklus, sto je krajem ovog mjeseca, obavili FET, ali da ne zna hoce li do tada dobiti dozvolu za rad...
tako da se i dalje nista ne zna...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

No krasno. Znaci oni su se u biti preselili ali ministarstvo odugovlaci? Pa da, fucka se njima. Kak oni imaju s drzavnim bolnicama, njima to ne treba.

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Dosta neodredeno... Ali ja pretpostavljam da mi ovaj ciklus onda otpada jer trebala 3dc ici na pregled i krenut s klomifenom prije inseminacije. Taj 3dc bi bio sad negdje krajem tjedna (cekam jos da (ne) stigne m). Realno nece mi davati terapiju ako ne znaju dal ce kroz dva tjedna raditi postupke... 
> Ah, bum zvala jos ali kak mi se cini da nis od toga do 11mj...


Neće ti krenut s terapijom sigurno ako nisu počeli raditi, ja sam tak zvala krajem prošlog tjedna (uspjela sam ipak isposlovati briseve i papu) i rekla je sestra ništa, nadamo se da će idući ciklus. S tim da mi je rekla da su još radovi i da ministarstvo tek na kraju dolazi, nije da samo njih čekaju, jer sam pitala dal treba dignut frku u medijima malo pa da se pokrenu. Još smo se smijale kak bude im super kad im navalimo svi mi koje tak fino odgađaju već dva mjeseca.
Ali strašno je to, meni je sljedeći ciklus negdje oko 23.10., pa nakon toga ciklus pauze, i evo već Božića kad oni opet ne rade, samo mi curi vrijeme, i još nek me budu silili i dalje na aih, a imamo već dva neuspješna i ne želim više gubiti vrijeme na to... koma

----------


## sladja01

Ima li netko novijih informacija o pocetku primanja u postupke?

----------


## tajcigb

> Ima li netko novijih informacija o pocetku primanja u postupke?


kolegica mi ide gore obaviti uzv i hormone, tako da znam da to odrade, a onda za dalje se čeka još uvijek, koliko trenutno znam...

----------


## tajcigb

danas zvala gore. preselili su se, ali sala ne radi jos uvijek...

----------


## bulj

Sta tocno znaci to jos uvijek? Ja ocekujem 1.dc negdje za vikend, a spremam se na fet, sto bi bilo znaci za cca 2 tjedna. Mislis da bi mogla sala do tad bit konacno spremna? Poludit cu ako mi  opet odgode, dosta mi je cekanja

----------


## Marijana12.07

Moja prijateljica je maloprije bila na konzultacijama, pa je usput upitala kad bi trebali pocet sa postupcima. Rekla je doktorica ko iduci cetvrtak, al da se nazove svakako prije jesu poceli. Ja se nadam da ce pocet ovaj mjesec

----------


## sladja01

Prestrasno je sto se to toliko odugovlaci, pogotovo ako se sada ceka samo odobrenje Ministarstva...usput, zna li netko koliko markeri na hiv i hepatitis smiju biti stari?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nemojte mi se smijati sad ali... Jel se inseminacija odvija isto u sali ili? 

Mislim da su markeri godinu dana Sladja, ali nemoj me drzati za rijec.

----------


## bulj

Bobice, sve se odvija u istoj sali na istom stolu… Bar je tako bilo do sad. 
Nadam se uskoro za sve nas. 
Markeri su godinu dana, s tim da ih za fet ne traze, pa ako imas smrznuto ne trebas nove markere

----------


## sladja01

Hvala na info, zaboravila sam šta su mi rekli za markere pa me bilo strah da nisu mjenjali kao i za papu...krenuli smo u proljeće prikupljati papirologiju za bracu ili seku nakon 4 god pa napokon imamo sve, čekam samo da počnu i primati u postupke.

----------


## tajcigb

> Sta tocno znaci to jos uvijek? Ja ocekujem 1.dc negdje za vikend, a spremam se na fet, sto bi bilo znaci za cca 2 tjedna. Mislis da bi mogla sala do tad bit konacno spremna? Poludit cu ako mi  opet odgode, dosta mi je cekanja


ja također ocekujem mengu za vikend. i isto sam za FET. 
ali nece nas uzeti dok god ne prorade, jer ne znaju hoce li dobiti papire za ta 2 tjedna, dok cemo mi trebati u salu...
tako da 99% preskacemo ovaj ciklus, nazalost.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

:gaah:   :gaah:   :gaah:   :cupakosu:   :cupakosu:

----------


## bulj

Danas 1 dc, zvala, jos nista… Ispalit cu! Rekla sam se sestri da se nadam da necu opet u odgodi zbog blagdana zavrsit…

----------


## KajTeBriga

i ja čekam sutra, preksutra, plače mi se od muke... ne znam, kakva je procedura ako s hoću negdje prebaciti? pretpostavljam da mi oni ništ od nalaza neće dati van, ja sam svaki put dobila nešt sitno... a i kolko se čeka po drugim bolnicama, koju onda odabrati od ostalih? mislim, znam da me neće sigurno tak s danas na sutra uzeti u postupak, ali tolko sam već jadna da samo pretačem opcije u glavi, a trenutno mi se sve čini bolje nego tu di smo zaglavili...

----------


## sladja01

Evo jos jedne jadne ;( dobila upravo i toliko cekala da dobijem da idemo a koliko vidim nista ovaj put, zvati cu sutra tek toliko da se javim, a onda cekam...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Danas 1 dc, zvala, jos nista… Ispalit cu! Rekla sam se sestri da se nadam da necu opet u odgodi zbog blagdana zavrsit…


To i mene zanima, sad u Prosincu taj period oko Bozica i Nove godine da li imaju kakvu stanku? Ovo nam je prva godina na VV i ne znam dal imaju kakav zimski godisnji? 
Jer realno ja (a znam da nisam sama u tome) cekam jos od ljetnih godisnjih. U 6.mj. bio hsg, rekli javit se u Rujnu, tak da od Lipnja cekam. Nadam se da necu cekati do 2020e... 
Pa eto ak zna netko dal imaju kakvu zimsku stanku bit cu vrlo zahvalna na informacijama!

----------


## bulj

Lani je bila pauza negdi do polovice sijecnja cini mi se. Ja sam u svibnju imala spontani, jos jedan me smrzlic ceka, i vec je u srpnju mogao bit moj, al evo jos cekam. A nisam bas ni u cvijetu mladosti. Mi smo startali prije godinu i 4 mjeseca na VV, na inseminacije nismo isli, a u tom peridou uspjeli amo samo dva transfera odradit. Jako puno izgubljenog vremena…

----------


## sara79

Stvarno nisu normalni......nemam rijeci eto!!!!!

----------


## Bib

Dogovorila sam se javiti dr.za histeroskopiju..zovem jedan dan ne javlja se,sestra kaže uzet če me broj i prenjet joj da se javi.Medjutim nista i tako zovem je i zovem i niš.Onda sam preko veze upala na dogovor za zahvat u drugoj bolnici.Bas sam razočarana izborom bolnice.Da li netko zna koliko se čeka nalaz hormona ?Iduči mjesec moram ih vaditi. A ZA HISTEROSKOPIJU dobila sam tonu nalaza za izvaditi...

----------


## Grofica5

Ušla sam u proces prije godinu i pol dana, prvo nisu bili dobri nalazi cervikalnih briseva, izgubila 2 mjeseca, zatim visok tsh i otkrili mi hashimoto, čekala pregled kod njihovog endokrinologa i uzimala terapiju, na to sam izgubila 3 mjeseca, zatim otkrili polip i dogovarali i odgađali operaciju koja je na kraju obavljena opet izgubila 3 mjeseca, zatim propujivanje jajovoda, dodatnih 3 mjeseca, jer nisam mogla s mengom uskladit termin a samo ih par primaju na dan, u 6 mj nakon propuhivanja doktor mi kaže javite se za mpo no bilo im je prekasno, ošli na godišnji, došla u 8 mj. Kaže doktorica u 9mj idemo u postupak ja sretna napokon Bože će do toga doći, no zovem i ništa, zovem i ništa, kraj je 10mj i s kužim da mi pola nalaza više ne vrijedi, sad žurim privatno obavljati papu i cervikalne briseve jel se nadam da ću ući napokon u postupak još ove godine. Toliko o mukama koje prolazim a vjerujem kako nisam jedina

----------


## Mari Dee

Da li ima netko informaciju da li su krenuli sa postupcima? Ja sam u proces krenula prije godinu dana i do sada sam imala samo jedan transfer u lipnju i od tada cekam za novi postupak.

----------


## tajcigb

imam friške informacije, sestra kaže da ne vjeruje da će i za 2 tj. proraditi (kada bih ja osobno trebala dobiti M).
tako da meni ocito propada i 11. i 12. a bome i 1.mj  zbog neradnih dana, jel

----------


## bulj

Strasno

----------


## bulj

Nas dvije se pratimo u ciklusu, i ja ocekujem M za 2 tjedna, a onda u 12om  bi transfer ispao taman negdje oko bozica, sto nema sanse da ce radit. Katastrofa, bas sam razocarana

----------


## sladja01

Evo jos jedne koja ceka mengu za 2 tj...citam i ne vjerujem da jos ne pocinju raditi.

----------


## Marija01

I ja danas zvala.. Kaze sestra mozda krajem mjeseca pocnu, no ni to nije sigurno. Takoder cekam fet jos od ljeta.. pitala sam i za pauzu oko bladgana, kaze da kada krenu nece stati bez obzira na praznike.. al sto kada nikako da krenu.. cure koje cekate fet jel razmisljate da prenesete stanice u neku drugu kliniku?

----------


## bulj

Ja sam razmisljala o prebacivanju, pa sam malo googlala, pa vidim da se spominju neka povjerenstva, zamolbe i cekanja od par mjeseci na odobrenje pa mi dodje na isto. A bila sam stvarno zadovoljna gore, i navikla sam se vec na sve, pa mi se bas i ne prelazi u drugu kliniku

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ja nemam ništ smrznuto, al razmišljala sam još prije dva ciklusa otići negdje drugdje, pa sam odustala razmišljajući da taman kad tamo riješim sve kaj treba se i tu osposobe... sad vidim da je to bilo skroz krivo... oko 18.11. bi trebao krenuti novi ciklus, a i taj čini se propada. 
a taman mi je prije dva tjedna kad sam zvala gore sestra govorila da još samo malo da se strpim, čak da obećaje da će početkom studenog proraditi... i eto na.

----------


## Marija01

Upravo to... imala sam osjecaj da je ziher da ce u studenom proradit.. kao "pricekajte jos jedan ciklus"..i onda zovem u pon 04.11. i kaze nist (spominjala mi je da u labosu nesto nije u redu)..

----------


## MyLady

Ja se nalazim u istoj situaciji sa Vama drage..čekamo postupak od ljeta.   :Crying or Very sad:  Ali nema predaje.Iskreno koliko god nam je teško,kužim i sestre na odjelu.Nije im lako kad im svako malo daju informacije,a onda su opet krive.Vjerujem i iskreno se nadam da će konačno krenuti sa postupcima i mislim da nema smisla sad se prebacivati.(jer su procedure malo komplicirane koliko vidim,a opet sad sve prolazit sa nalazima i listama čekanja po drugim bolnicama..hmmm...dođe se na isto) Možda baš sad krenu.Koliko vidim po stranicama klinike imaju dane otvorenih vrata za šećerne bolesti,znači da se ipak sve pokreće. Drage,nema predaje,ako smo uspjele dosad,možemo i dalje! Samo hrabro.  :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## KajTeBriga

klasa optimist, mislim da nam treba tu jedna takva  :Klap:

----------


## Marija01

Naravno da sestre nista nisu krive.. mene najvise muci sto se borim s endometriozom.. sad je vec godina dana kako sam operirana.. i bojim se vracanja bolesti i ponovne operacije.. a vrijeme samo ide.. ako ima jos koja cura s endometriozom neka pise svoja iskustva..

----------


## Marija01

Imali je netko mozda novijih informacija? Jeste li sto zvale gore?

----------


## Grofica5

Ja sam zvala neki dan i rekla je sestra nazvati krajem mjeseca jer će tada znati više informacija.

----------


## sladja01

Zvala sam jučer, sestra mi je rekla da ambulante rade, ali sala još ne i ne može mi reći kada će proraditi...pitala me želim li ostaviti broj telefona da me kontaktira kada počnu primati u postupke tako da sada čekam poziv....

----------


## KajTeBriga

evo ja sam taman danas, još ništa i nema informacija kad će, sad zapisuju telefonske brojeve pa će nas svaku posebno zvati kad krenu raditi. al idem jedan dan kod doktorice, čisto da se vidimo i prođemo malo nalaze, da ne bi koji trebalo ponavljati pa nas još to zaskoči jednom kad krenu raditi.
a taman i da počnu idući mjesec, meni će ovulacija taman biti onaj tjedan kad je božić, znači nema šanse, kaj u konačnici znači još dva ciklusa uništa.

----------


## Marija01

Ma nekako sumnjam da ce krenuti prije blagdana.. najranije u 1.mjesecu sigurno.. ja sam se raspitivala i za prijenos zametaka u privatnu kliniku, dobila sam i formulare.. al me sestra uvjerava da ce prije oni krenuti nego ja prenesem zametke.. iako, ovi iz Ministarstva su mi rekli da 27.11. imaju sjednicu na kojoj daju odobrenja prijenosa.. samo ne znam kolko jos vremena za prijenos treba nakon odobrenja, i dali cu uopce stici skupiti potpise na Vuku do 27.11. Tako da dvojim dal da krenem u to il ne.. samo se bojim sto ako i u 1.ne krene Vuk radit, sto nikad ne mozemo biti sigurne kad je svaki ciklus za mjesec dana krecemo..

----------


## bulj

Eto zvala i ja danas, znala sam sta ce mi odgovorit, al barem da ostavim broj. I sad cekam poziv, uzas, to mi je jos gore nego ovo iscekivanje iz mjeseca u mjesec. 
Ne zelim prelazit u neku drugu kliniku, ali ako iza nove godine ne krenu, vise ne cekam. 
Zna li neka od vas moze li se krenit u novu stimulaciju ako imas smrznuto vec. Ja imam jedan embrio, pa sam mislila ako predjem negdje da se ne zezam sa prenosenjem, nego krenem ispocetka.

----------


## Marija01

Evo imam ja info.. ja sam bila u privatnoj klinici na konzultacijama i rekli su mi da ne mogu u novi postupak ako imam smrzlice (ja imam 5 dvodnevnih). I dugo sam razmisljala sto i kako i isto odlucila ko i ti.. cekam do nove godine ako ne krenu idem dalje.. ne znam sto bi tebi rekli obzirom da imas 1, al kao prema zakonu ne smijemo u novi postupak ako imamo smrzlice..

----------


## Marija01

Iz nekog razloga mi post nije prosao pa pisem ponovno.. meni su u privatnoj rekli da ne mogu u novi postupak dok imam smrzlice (ja imam pohranjenih 5 dvodnevnih).. mozda ce kod tebe biti drugacije kad imas samo 1.. al isto sam odlucila kao i ti, cekam do nove, ako ne krenu dat cu zahtjev za prijenos embrija..

----------


## bulj

Thx
A onda cekamo skupa, nadamo se najboljem, spremni smo na najgore.

----------


## Vaki

Cure - ja sam otišla privatno iako imam smrzliće na VV. Meni su rekli da ne mogu u novi postupak tamo gdje imam zsmrznute embrije, ali njih (privatnike) zakon ne koči po tom pitanju. Eto, tu sam i ostvarila trudnoću. Po smrzliće se vraćam za 2 god.

----------


## Marija01

Ozbiljno? Ja bila kod privatnika i rekao mi da bi bili u prekrsaju.. mozda zato sto imam vise embrija.. kolko imas embrija na vuku..? ne znam kako to onda negdje moze negdje ne..

----------


## Argente

Ovi Vakini su u prekršaju. Zakon o MPO jasno zabranjuje odlazak u novi postupak dok imaš smrzliće. I oni to sigurno znaju, samo koriste priliku što nema centralnog registra i nitko ih neće provjeravati.
https://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-m...nutoj-oplodnji 
Članak 7, stavak 9

----------


## KajTeBriga

Samo da dojavim da su uzrok naših muka majstori koji su sve napravili i onda kad je sve bilo gotovo se skužilo da su zaboravili u laboratoriju složiti grijanje. #samouhrvatskoj

----------


## bulj

Postoje razne opcije za grijanje koje ne zahtijevaju 3 mjeseca i vise za postavit, npr klima. Prestrasno, to je stvar koja se mogla lako rijesit barem za ovu godinubdo ljetne pauze

----------


## Marija01

I ja sam cula da problem grijanje u labosu..al to se zna od kraja 10. mjeseca.. i da se opet nista ne moze rijesiti vec mjesec dana.. nije mi jasno, trebalo bi to ici brze..

----------


## Marija01

Jel zna netko kolko vrijedi uputnica za FET.. ? Moja je od kraja 8.mjeseca i sad nisam sigurna dal cu trebati po novu obzirom na cijelu situaciju..

----------


## ženazmaj

Nisam u toku što se tiče oplodnji 12 godina pa me zanima ako mi netko može napisati koji lječnici su sada aktualni na VV? Bila sam pacijentica dr. Jukića a kasnije dr. Alebića.

----------


## bulj

Dr Jukic je voditeljica odsjeka, i ona je gore svaki dan, dr Planinic-Rados je bila ako se ne varam 3 dana u tjednu, a Fenzl i Podgajski po jedan. Al neovisno kod koga se kao vodis, obradit ce te ko vec je taj dan tamo, pa cak i na posupku ti ne mora bit tvoj dr. Alebic je mislim otisao prije par godine, kao i Lucinger

----------


## Grofica5

Ima li novosti? Jesu li proradili napokon

----------


## Marija01

Nisu, ja zvala danas.. U pon idem do dr s nalazima, pa mozda saznam nesto vise..

----------


## Marija01

Evo samo par informacija.. jos uvijek se ne zna kada ce krenutu.. mene narucili u 1.mjesecu.. pa cemo vidjeti dal ce tako i biti.. i samo info vezna uz papu i briseve, kaze dr da vrijede godinu dana.. vidjela sam prije da se pisalo jel 6mj il god dana..

----------


## sladja01

Samo da se nadovezem na ovo koliko vrijede brisevi i papa...ja radila u ozujku kada smo i krenuli ponovno u ovu pricu i kako se sve oduzilo, u 9 mj procitam da po novom vrijede 6 mj, zovem sestre na Vuku i kazu mi da svakako  nove nalaze napravim jer vrijede 6 mj...objasnjavam svojoj gin to i ona u cudu i nakon puno price i objasnjavanja da nije to zato sto se meni hoce nego zato sto je takvo pravilo napravi.. i sada citam da dr.kaze ipak godinu dana pa se pitam tko je tu lud....

----------


## Marija01

Ja bila kod dr jukic, i kako smo tu raspravljale pitam koliko dugo vrijede nalazi.. ona meni kaze god dana ste mirni pa tako je oduvijek, i jos me onako u cudu gleda sto to uopce pitam.. eto, to je moje iskustvo..

----------


## Kengurica

Muski dr. Jukic ne radi gore vec dugo nazalost.

----------


## Marija01

Ja sam mislila na doktoricu jukic koja je sada gore i vodi odjel..

----------


## Kengurica

Sorry  :Smile:  Ona radi gore i mjslim da je sefica.

----------


## Kadauna

Zna li se zašto još uvijek VV nije počeo s radom i kad planiraju?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Zna se da nisu počeli jer je neki problem s grijanjem u laboratoriju, a kad će početi se i dalje ne zna. Možemo se nadati iza nove godine. Ako ih čekaš nazovi gore da ostaviš svoj broj, pa će te zvati kad krenu.

----------


## Marija01

Znate sto je meni bilo cudno kada sam bila gore, ni jednog radnika nisam vidjela ni cula.. i cijeli odjel je nov, preureden.. embriologica ulazila izlazila iz labosa..

----------


## KajTeBriga

ma mislim da je sad problem prilično složen, nisam građevinske struke, ali nije da sad sam tak mogu umontirati radijatore pa je riješeno. valjda mozgaju, kaj ja znam. a i pitanje dal nisu zgibali radnici na druga gradilišta kak su imali dalje dogovoreno. mada, rekao mi je doktor kad sam bila na konzultacijama da oni penale plaćaju za probijanje rokova, takav ugovor je sklopljen. a sad gdje je točno zapelo, možemo danima razbijati glavu. a nikakve koristi od toga.

----------


## Marija01

Nadam se zbilja da ce proraditi nakon blagdana, ako nece brisem od tamo.. jer ako nece nakon nove proraditi, onda zbilja ne znam kad ce..

----------


## Grofica5

Razgovarala sam sa sestrom koja radi gore, rekla da je sve u funkciji no čekaju zeleno svjetlo od ministarstva zdravstva i da bi u siječnju to trebalo biti rješeno no također mi je preporučila Petrovu kao alternativu. Ako do siječnja ne budu dobili dozvolu nema mi druge nego pravac Petrova jer navodno tamo ide brzo to.

----------


## Marija01

Po ovome sad ispada da budu u sijecnju rijesavali papire, sto znaci da opet nece postupci krenuti..

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ako sad zapne na papirologiji i ministarstvu, uvijek možemo slat u medije dramatični apel da se igraju s ljudskim životima #samouhrvatskoj
nekad to tolko pomogne da se odjednom sve riješi s danas na sutra  :Cekam:

----------


## Marija01

Meni samo jadno kako nam daju laznu nadu iz mjeseca u mjesec.. da smo znale u 9.da ce se tako odvuci, mislim da bi nas vecina veci otisla.. a ovako smo se nadale iz mjeseca u mjesec..

----------


## Gazdarica

Pozdrav cure. Bila sam jučer u bolnici kod doktorice, i rekla mi je da se sada samo čeka pismo odobrenja od ministarstva ( koje treba doći svaki dan) da krenu sa postupcima. Na žalost naše ministarstvo je sporo osim ako ne završi u mediju, nažalost.

----------


## Marija01

Cure, upravo procitala na drugome forumu da su postupci krenuli.. jeste vi sta cule?

----------


## bulj

Ne, al to bi za mene bilo divno jer sam ja upravo mengu dobila. Planirala sam svakako sutra nazvat, cisto redanradi i da se raspitam za prebacivanje embrija. Pa svakako javim sta sam saznala.

----------


## Marija01

Eto, nadam se da je prava informacija.. drzim ti fige i javi nam se sutra.. sretnooo

----------


## Marijana12.07

I ja sam procitala maloprije.. mene zanima hoce do kraja mjeseca raditi ili idu na godisnji

----------


## bulj

Pokusavam ih dobit vec sat vremena, ili je zauzeto ili se ne javljaju. Nisam neato ni spavala nocas, jedva sam docekala jutro da zovem. Joj cure nadam se da je to to. 
Jel smijete tu napisat o kojem forumu je rijec?

----------


## Martina1990

Pozdrav cure,i ja sam jos jedna cekalica na VV,zadnji put bila u 6mj. Na punkciji nazalost neuspjesno 0 j.s....nisam ih zvala s obzirom da stalno ciram po forumima da jos nisu krenuli s postupcima, tako da i ja ocekujem kad cu procitati da su poceli s radom,ja bi krenula u 1mj. Opet! Nova Godina,novi pocetak...sretno svima!!

----------


## Marija01

Mislim da da. Facebook grupa neplodnost.

----------


## sladja01

Upravo me zvala sestra sa Vrhovca, pocelo je  :Smile: ))) ja trebam dobiti pocetkom sijecnja oko 7.1.i upisuju okvirno kada bi trebao biti 3.dan da znaju kada me mogu ocekivati  :Smile:

----------


## bulj

Zato je cijelo jutro zauzeto i ja ih jos nisam dobila

----------


## bulj

Konacno dobila! Cetvrtak pregled, danas po uputnicu, d1 za postupak! Ne mogu vjerovat… Nisam ocekivala nista od ovog ciklusa

----------


## KajTeBriga

Cure, kak mi je drago to čuti! Ja sam taman odcurila svoje, pa za ovaj mjesec otpadam, a sljedeći ciklus je po rasporedu isto oko 7.1., sad se mogu opustiti malo za blagdane, napokon! 
Još jedino moramo skočiti izvaditi one markere jer su nam taman s krajem godine prolazi godina dana.

----------


## Marija01

Ja ocekijem M pocetkom sljed tjedna.. tako da se nadam da ce me uzet ovaj ciklus za fet.. a kako ce sad kroz praznike? Tipa ako 3 dan bude za bozic il stefanje?

----------


## Marija01

Cure, ja zvala i ne zele me ukljuciti u ciklusu koji slijedi tj sljed tjedan.. jer im je guzva.. cijelo vrijeme cekam i sad ovako... cijeli dan placem...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Isplači se i idemo dalje, sad se bar kreće <3
I bolje da se ništ ne sili sad tak brzinski, odmori se kroz blagdane, imamo se čemu nadati u idućoj godini. 
A na gužve sad moramo biti spremne, kad navalimo ima da nas nema

----------


## Marija01

Znam, al jos sam samo za fet, nije da je sad neki stimulirani postupak u pitanju.. al eto, tako valjda mora biti..

----------


## MyLady

Pozdrav cure,puno nas je bilo na popisu očito kad smo zvale i kad su nas zabiljezile. Samo Božić ne rade, a Štefanje kao za vikend (znači kao subotom do 12sati). Žao mi je Marija.  :Sad:  ali nema predaje,sljedeći mjesec kreces i sve bude kako mora biti. Cure sretno i samo hrabro! Vidimo se gore na VV. Držim palceve svima koje krecu s postupkom, a i ostalima koje čekaju da im što brže prođu blagdani pa da i one krenu!  :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## Marijana12.07

Ja sam jutros imala dogovor za inseminaciju. Mentruaciju trebam dobiti iduci tjedan i pitala me kad zelim na postupak, ja rekla da bi odma ovaj mjesec i rekla je moze.
Ne znam po cemu to gledaju koga ce primit ovaj mjesec, a koga ne
Pitala sam je za briseve i papu, i meni je rekla godinu dana da vrijede

----------


## Marija01

Cure, ipak su me zapisali za fet, krivo me sestra jucer skuzila..mislila je da sam za stimulaciju, a ne samo za fet.. dobro da sam zvala danas opet i pitala jos jednom.. koja srecaaa

----------


## Marijana12.07

Super, sretno

----------


## Martina1990

Hvala Bogu da su napokon krenuli! Sretno svima,ja ih planiram zvati u 1mj...

----------


## MyLady

Super!!!Sad pa sretno svima!

----------


## Marija01

Bulj kako je tebi prosao danas pregled?

----------


## bulj

Bravo Marija, super da su te ipak uzeli. 
Kod mene sve ok, spremna za fet, krenula sa estrofemom od danas (prirodno nije opcija jer nemam ovulacije, a za decapeptyl je trebalo krenut od prvog dana), na stefanje kontrola, ako je endo ok  krecem sa utrogestanima i na staru godinu transfer! 
Koliko sam skuzila skoro sve blagdane rade, organizirali su se medjusobno za dezurstva.
I da, nova mi se cekaonica cini jako skucena, al su zato sve prostorije smisleno organizirane za razliku od prije. 
Drago mi je da nisam bila prisiljena na odlazak u drugu kliniku, jer su nase sestre, a i doktorka, uvijek tako pristupacne i vedre, bas se ugodno osjecam kad sam gore.

----------


## Bluenina21

Bok, trebala bi ići na potpomognutu oplodnju poslije Nove godine. Zanima me hoce li me odbiti zbog viška kilograma, moj ginekolog mi nije prigovarao. Čitala sam na drugim forumima da znaju zezat zbog kg

----------


## Bluenina21

Bok, trebala bi ići na potpomognutu oplodnju poslije Nove godine, zanima me da li ce me odbiti zbog viška kilograma

----------


## Marija01

Super..Mene ceka fet uz decapeptyl.. iako ne znam zasto, jer imam ovulacije, mozda zbog endometrioze.. koji dan je smrznut tvoj eskimic?

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala Bogu da su napokon krenuli! Sretno svima,ja ih planiram zvati u 1mj...


Bilo im je i vrijeme da krenu s postupcima. Sretno svima!

Nude li sad pri  punkciji mogucnost otklanjanja boli kratkotrajnom intravenoznom anestezijom?

----------


## bulj

Bluenina ja sam plus size, oko 100 kg sam i nisu me odbili, iako su mi vise puta sugerirali da poradim na tome, pogotovo jos u pocetku. 
Marija, smrzlic mi ja blastica, 5.dan. 
Inesz, za anesteziju ne znam, bilo je govora o tome kad su krenuli radovi, to ce nam morat javit cure koje su u stimulaciji. Nadam se da ja necu to morat saznat.

----------


## Inesz

> Bok, trebala bi ići na potpomognutu oplodnju poslije Nove godine, zanima me da li ce me odbiti zbog viška kilograma


Lijecnica bude evaluirala cjelokupni tvoj zdravstveni status. 
Moguće je da ako si mlađa i s pretilošću da ti da preporuke za smanjenje tjelesne mase kako bi imala veće izglede za ostvarivanje trudnoće, zadržavanje trudnoće i veće izglede za rođenje zdravog djeteta.

Također, zdrav raspon tjelesne mase vel8ki je doprinos zdravlju žene u trudnoci.
Razgovaraj o svemu sa svojom lijecnicom.

----------


## Bluenina21

Hvala na odgovoru, nadam se da nece biti broblema sa tim������

----------


## Martina1990

Ja sam bila u 6mj. Na stimuliranom na VV, od anestezije sam dobila nesto protiv bolova i nesto za smirenje,iskreno mene to nije strasno bolilo,skroz podnosljivo,toliko sam se bila bojala jer sam svasta citala na kraju mene to uopce nije bolilo,dobro,nisam bi imala puno folikula,samo 4 a i nazalost bili su prazni...Sad u Novoj godini idemo u nove pobjede.

----------


## Paola2019

Pozdrav. Da li ima netko da mu je uspjela inseminacija. Ja idem prvi put. Koristim klomif. Hvala vam puno unaprijed.

----------


## Marija01

Ja sam isto bila u stimuliranom.. punkcija bez anestezije, 11 stanica..  bolilo je al nista sto se ne moze prezivjeti.. pripremila se na puno jacu bol, na kraju ispala ko neka jaca menstrualna.. al osoblje je super, cijelo vrijeme pricaju sestre s tobom, o skoz 10tim temama da olaksaju cijelu situaciju.. sve pohvale po tom pitanju.. a sad kako ce biti po novome ne znam...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Cure, podsjetite me, jel se markeri vade na tašte ili ne treba? Ja sam uspjela i svoju ginekologicu na porodiljni ispratiti, a zamjenska nije baš susretljiva pa sam zaboravila pitati a zaboravila sam od prošle godine  :Rolling Eyes: 
@paola2019 nama nije dva puta, a nalazi su nam super, lutrija je to i nema pravila, nažalost.

----------


## bulj

Ne moras bit na taste

----------


## Marija01

Bulj kako je prosla kontrola, kad ocekujes FET? Meni jucer krenuo ciklus i krenula sam s decapeptylom i estrofemom, kontrola 10 dan ciklusa, znaci sljed petak..

----------


## bulj

Rijecima doktorice endometrij predivan, pocela sam danas sa utrogestanima (i prespavala cijeli dan zbog njih), i transfer u ponedjeljak! Kako za sad stvari stoje prva sam u sali nakon preuredjenja! 
Vec par dana sam bila uvjerena da se borim sa gljivicama, ali izgleda da me iritiraju kondomi koje doc stavi na stap ultrazvuka. Danas sam jedva docekala doma doc da se isperem iza pregleda, a prosli put sam nakon pregleda hodala do navecer okolo. Moram to doktorici rec iduci put.

----------


## Marija01

Supeeer, nek tako ostane do kraja.. drzimo palceve..moguce da imas neku blazu alergiju na lateks, zato ti se javlja iritacija...

----------


## Paola2019

Sutra prvi AIH. Ukoliko netko ima kakve nove informacije ili savjet

----------


## Marija01

Bulj kako je bilo danas, u kolko sati si imala fet? Hoces sada mirovati do bete il ces ici na posao?

----------


## Martina1990

Heej cure,vi koje ste gore na VV,kakva je situacija sad nakon renoviranja? Ima li sta novo sta bi mozda trebali znati? Ja sad ovaj tjedan trebam dobiti pa cu ih zvati,nisam bila od 6mj, i cisto me strah opet krenuti....

----------


## Molyyy

Pozdrav cure!Pitanje za one koje su bile frško na Vuku...dali na kraju nalazi vrijede 6 mj.ili godinu dana.

----------


## Martina1990

Mislim da je netko ovdje napisao godinu dana.

----------


## Grofica5

Jel zna netko zašto se ne javljaju na tel sestre, zovem od jutra i zvoni pa mi poklope, izludit ću od čekanja

----------


## Marijana12.07

Nalazi (bris, papa test i markeri ) vrijede godinu dana, pitala sam dr.Jukić prosli mjesec.
Ovih dana sam gore bila, u postupku sam.
Ostali su na istom katu samo sto se sad vodi  kao  3 kat, a ne 2.  Mislim da je to jedino novo

----------


## Marijana12.07

Mislim da trebate iza 11 h zvati. Imaju dosta posla pa se prije valjda ne javljaju

----------


## Molyyy

Hvala na odgovorima!!Ne kužim kaj sestre onda govore drugacije...

----------


## Martina1990

Onda sam kad udem u lift idem na drugi ili treci kat?

----------


## Marijana12.07

Na 3 kat, pored tipke pise Ivf. Idem u cetvrtak ujutro opet, pa javim sigurno

----------


## Martina1990

E super,hvalaa puno

----------


## Marija01

Sto se tice nalaza i meni tako reka dr, vrijede god dana.. ja sam trenutno u postupku feta uz decapepty i estrofem.. ako ima koja cura s iskustvom istog, koji dan su vam vracali embrije? Kod mene se vracanje planira 20.dc. 15 dc mi je endometrij bio 9,7mm al je dr rekla da jos cekamo.. cini mi se kasno 20.dc pa me zanimaju vasa iskusta..

----------


## Marija01

Samo da jos napomenem da inace nemam problema s debljanjem endometrija al mi se cini kak sada ide dosta sporo uz estrofem i decapeptyl

----------


## Martina1990

Evo ja ih danas zvala,rekla mi sestra da dodem u petak oko 10h...ajme,uzbudena sam!!!nakon zadnji put sto sam se razocarala sad me strag ponovo krenuti,al sta cu....

----------


## Marijana12.07

Jutro.. u liftu se stisne 3 kat, ima i na papiru pored napisano gdje se sto nalazi.
Sretno sutra

----------


## Martina1990

Hvalaaa puno! I vama i svima drugim curama sretno u postupku,i javljajte cure ovdje kako prolazite,da malo djelimo iskustva!

----------


## Marija01

Takoder sretno svima. Ja imam sutra kontrolu endometrija al rano ujutro..

----------


## Marijana12.07

Ja sam jutros imala prvu inseminaciju, 23.01 radim test. Sad ide cekanje, valjda ce brzo proci

----------


## Martina1990

Sretno Marijana

----------


## Marijana12.07

Hvalaaa

----------


## Paola2019

Marijana i ja sam imala prvu inseminaciju. 14.01 radim test. Da li koristiš utrogestan?

----------


## Marijana12.07

Mislite 4.01? Mozda ste krivo napisali
Jesam, rekla je doktorica 14 dana, to je dok ne napravim test. I rekla mi je da pijem folnu kiselinu

----------


## Marijana12.07

Jooj, sorry, krivo sam razumila poruku.
Aj bas javite jel vam uspilo

----------


## Martina1990

Hej cure,eto mene s Vuka.usli u postupak,dobila menopur da se pikam do utorka,u utorak opet gore...Nije bilo doktorice Jukic,bila je doktorica neznam kak se zove crna kratka kosa,naocale,jako dobra.

----------


## Paola2019

Ja ne pijem folnu jer mi nije rekla ali mozda bi bilo dobro.

----------


## tajcigb

ja čekam M ovih dana pa idem u FET.
Pa me zanima, treba li se što ovjeravati kod javnog bilježnika ili samo treba mužev pristanak kod njih? i treba li on doći sad prvi puta ili moze i na idućoj kontroli?

----------


## Marija01

Za svaki novi postupak treba ovjera kod javnog biljeznika.. a dodatno se potpisuje i pristanak za odmrzavanje u nekoj od kontrola (napomenu vam kad trebate doci sa partnerom).. mi smo trenutno u postupku feta al se radi o izvanbracnoj zajednici (ne znam vrijedi li isto ako ste u braku), nekam me ostali nadopune

----------


## Marija01

Molim cure koje su prosle fet s estrofemom info - kako ima je isla terapija utrogestanom nakon transfera? Meni je danas propisano 3x1, a vidim da su neke cure uzimala i 3×2?

----------


## Marija01

> Molim cure koje su prosle fet s estrofemom info - kako ima je isla terapija utrogestanom nakon transfera? Meni je danas propisano 3x1, a vidim da su neke cure uzimala i 3×2?





> Rijecima doktorice endometrij predivan, pocela sam danas sa utrogestanima (i prespavala cijeli dan zbog njih), i transfer u ponedjeljak! Kako za sad stvari stoje prva sam u sali nakon preuredjenja! 
> Vec par dana sam bila uvjerena da se borim sa gljivicama, ali izgleda da me iritiraju kondomi koje doc stavi na stap ultrazvuka. Danas sam jedva docekala doma doc da se isperem iza pregleda, a prosli put sam nakon pregleda hodala do navecer okolo. Moram to doktorici rec iduci put.


Bulj kako su tebi dali terapiju utrogestanima?

----------


## bulj

Hej cure! Ovaj put sam pred transfer bila stravicno nervozna, uhvatio me strah od spontanog i bas sam bila koma, tako da sam se malo makla od foruma, i igrala igrice po cijele dane da odmorim mozak. 
Sutra vadim betu pa cemo vidit… 
Ja sam u prvom fetu dobila 3x100mg utrogestana, bila je biokemijska, sljedeci transfer mi je dr podgajski bio i takodjer kaze 3x100mg, a kako mi je doktorica na kontroli kad sam krenula sa utrogestanima rekla 5 dana 3x100, pa nakon transfera 3x200, ja sam njega izignorirala i poslusala doktoricu. Ovaj put sam isto dobila 3x200. I sva 3 transfera sam uzimala aspirin od 100.
Eto… 
Sretno svima cure!

----------


## Marija01

Meni je dr Planinic dala terapiju 3x100 mg, takoder pijem aspirin.. ne znam zasto mi se to cini malo, jos su dva embrija u pitanju..

Bulj tebi je dr jukic dala vecu dozu? Nisi radila test, cekas betu sutra?

----------


## bulj

Da, dr Jukic. 
Pisnula sam test, na 10dnt, i negativan, pa sam ga zagledala, pa mi se ucinila mozda neka jedva vidljiva sjena, pa sam odustala od testova i odlucila cekat betu. Tako da su ocekivanja niska, al nada je uvijek tu. Iskreno radije sam za minus u startu, nego opet spontani

----------


## Marija01

Treba se nadati i dalje.. Meni je u 7.bio cisti minus, pa sam si mislila da se barem nesto pomaknulo s nule.. A jucer su mi vratili dva dvodnevna, kaze embriologica super zivahna... beta tek 27.01.. al od sutra idem radit da cim manje mislim, pa kako bude..

----------


## bulj

Danas beta cista 0… Al mi je lakse jer se doktorica slozila da idemo u stimulaciju s ovom mengom. Samo moramo sto prije markere izvadit jer su mi stariji od godinu, rekla je dr da je bitno da budu do punkcije.

----------


## Marija01

Zao mi je bulj, tim vise sto smo sada skupa prolazile pripremu za fet.. ovo ti je sada bio prvi pustupak stimulacije? Samo hrabro dalje, kolko sam skuzila imala si i jednu biokem tako da se jednom mora posteno uloviti!

----------


## Martina1990

Cure ja sutra ujutro idem opet na VV. Folikulometrija,7 dan ciklusa,i sve me neato strah,stalno neka nervoza zadnji put na punkciji nula j.s i sad se sve bojim sta ce sad bit....

----------


## Marija01

Martina koja je vasa dijagnoza, jesu ti sto rekli zasto nije bilo stanica? Vjerujem da te je strah, svi strepimo u postupku..

----------


## bulj

Da, 3 feta sam imala iz prve stimulacije, 2 puta po 2 embrija i sad 1, prvi fet biokemijska, drugi beta 1000 pa 2000, i nakon 10ak dana spontani, i sad nula… Ja sam pozitivna, jos mislim da sam tek na pocetku i spremna sam na jos borbe. I zapravo puno mi lakse sjeda cisti minus nego spontani. 
Martina prosla punkcija ti je bila u prirodnom? Sad opet prirodnjak ili stimulirani?

----------


## Martina1990

Nemamo dijagnozu,zadnji put su mi sano rekli Anovulaciski ciklus,a sad se cude kako to da zadnji put nije bilo stanica...zadnji put sam koristila ovaleap i centrotide i štopericu,ovaj postupak zasad menopaur a za dalje ceno vidit sutra...

----------


## Martina1990

Bulj i prosli i ovaj ciklus stimulirani

----------


## Marija01

Aha bulj, isla si na fetove zbog hiper stimulacije? To je super, samo snazno naprijed! Martina drzim fige, a ja i dalje cekam...

----------


## bulj

Uh… Kod mene isto anovulatorni ciklusi, ja cak ne reagiram ni na klomifene, pcos, ali zbog pcosa povisen amh pa je odgovor na vrlo slabu stimulaciju bio odlican. Bio je blagi hiper, nije bilo neki simptoma osim jako uvecanih jajnika. Oporavljala sam se jako brzo i vec iduci ciklus imala transfer. Pretpostavljam da bi i ovaj put mogla tako zavrsit, sto mi i odgovara, da u transfer idem skroz odmorna i svjeza. 
Martina super da su ti promjenili stimulaciju, ovaj put bi moglo to puno bolje bit. Drzim fige sutra

----------


## Martina1990

Hvalaaa,i ja vama svima držim fige da napokon dočekate svoje plusiće i ja zajedno s vama...

----------


## Paola2019

Javljam samo da je 14dc test negativan nakon prve inseminacije

----------


## Marija01

Bulj jesi planirala pitati dr da napravis jos neke dodatne pretrage, zbog spontanog i biokemijske trudnice?

----------


## Martina1990

Cure,evo ja bila danaas na UZV na V,V...Stanje je solidno,ima folikula i na ljevom i na desnom jajniku.Dobila dvije ampule menopaura i centrotide danas,sutra ujutro u 8 opet gore...petak,subota moguca punkcija.

----------


## Ann07

Cure, jel znate koja uputnica ide za pregled za transfer? Ako se ja ne varam ide a2. Davno sam bila gore pa neznam jel se nesto mijenjalo.

----------


## tajcigb

i ja danas bila... narucena u 11, a malko prije 14h dosla na red...
priprema za fet, dobila estrofem. 
21.1. na uzv

----------


## KajTeBriga

> i ja danas bila... narucena u 11, a malko prije 14h dosla na red...


daaa, strašno se dugo čeka, ja sam došla u 10 prošli tjedan, u 12:30 sam ušla u ordinaciju. rekla je sestra da to zato jer smo sve uglavnom u fazi prvih pregleda u postupcima, pa vjerojatno zato malo duže potraje. al da, mogli bi nas bar s 15 minuta razlike naručivati, nije da ne zovemo prije i ne najavimo se. mi recimo nismo iz zg, i meni je na to otišao cijeli dan, nisam se mogla više vratiti na posao poslije.

----------


## tajcigb

evo i ja doma dosla u 17h, isto kolegica odradila i svoju i moju smjenu... zene koje su dosle poslije mene, bile na redu prije mene, vec sam mislila da su mi karton zametnuli... sreca pa idem jos samo 2x

----------


## Martina1990

Ja sam jutros zakasnila na svoj termin pa aam cekala sat i pol na pregled,a dobro,svojom krivicom,al ja sam njima odma rekla neki dan kak cu kasnit jer sam 200km od Zagreba,pa dok uganjam buseve....

----------


## Martina1990

Cure htjela sam vas pitat koliko vam je poznato jel na VV i dalje traže ovjeru kod javnog biljeznika?

----------


## bulj

I ja sam jucer za betu jako dugo cekala, zapravo je dugo trebalo da donesu nalaz iz laba. I onda je jos tehnicar sa sestrama iskomentiro moj nalaz na sav glas pred cijelom cekaonicom. Malo netakticno… 
Marija za sad nisam inzistirala na nekim dodatnim pretragama, idem lezerno u jos jedan ciklus stimulacije pa cemo onda vidit sta dalje ako bude potrebe. 
Sto se tice papirologije, ovjera od biljeznika je potrebna prije svakog transfera.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Paola2019 bas mi je zao.. jesu nalazi inace oke pa je radjena inseminacija? Oces na jos jednu inseminaciju ici ili? 
Ja u iduci cetvrtak radim test, ne nadam se previse, al opet postoji neka nada

----------


## Martina1990

Ja opet danas bila na VV. Pojacali mi menopur i centrotide,sutra opet gore,pitala sam sam doktoricu.kad planira da bude punkcija kaze mozda subota....Jel.koja bila sad po novom kod njih na punkciji? Jel i dalje samo injekcija za smirenje i nesto protiv bolova? I da,pitala sam za ovjeru,ne moram ovjeriti jer sam zadnji put ovjerila a zadnji put nisam imala stanica pa mi sad za ovaj poatupak vrijedi...Sretnoo cureee

----------


## Paola2019

Svi nalazi su ok. Još uvijek nisam dobila menstruaciju. Danas je 15.dan od inseminacije. Zvala sam i sestra je rekla da sad mjesec dana pauze. Mozda otiđem privatno nekud ovaj ciklus.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Ja sam mislila da se inseminacija moze 2 ciklusa za redom napraviti, bar sam tako citala. Ja nisam mislila praviti pauzu

----------


## Emperatriz

Pozdrav, rade ja sam neki dan ovjeravala vjenčani list i donjela im ;D Ako misliš na to..

----------


## Emperatriz

Pozdrav cure, nova sam. Naime u subotu vjerojatno idem prvi put na inseminaciju na VV..zanimaju me vaša iskustva s tim..jel postupak bolan?

----------


## Marija01

Kad sam bila u sub na transferu bile su cure prije mene u sali na punkciji. Pa sam pitala sestre je li sve po starom sto se tice anestezije i rekle su mi da da..Samo hrabro cure! Inace ja sam prije svoje punkcije jos doma uzela jedan normabel najnize doze i tabl protiv bolova (bilo me strah da one koje dobijem u bolnici nece pocet djelovat)..i prezivila sam..

----------


## tajcigb

> Kad sam bila u sub na transferu bile su cure prije mene u sali na punkciji. Pa sam pitala sestre je li sve po starom sto se tice anestezije i rekle su mi da da..Samo hrabro cure! Inace ja sam prije svoje punkcije jos doma uzela jedan normabel najnize doze i tabl protiv bolova (bilo me strah da one koje dobijem u bolnici nece pocet djelovat)..i prezivila sam..


jučer sam čula (pošto im nije neka zvučna izolacija u ordinaciji) da je dr. baš u vezi anestezije pričala s nekim kako nitko od sestara nije prošlo nikakvu obuku u vezi anestezije, a opet nemaju svaki dan toliki br punkcija da bi im nekog stručnog dodijelili. znači imaju veliki problem, nažalost. a pod povećalom su inspekcije, jer jedino oni ne koriste anesteziju

----------


## Paola2019

I ja sam tako mislila a rekla mi je sestra da moram čekati a razlog neznam. Mozda je guzva

----------


## Martina1990

Bok cure! Eto ja opet danas na VV po neznam ni ja koji put! Prvo sam čekala 3 sata na pregled,zasto? Zato sto me nisu UOPCE UPISALI U SVOJ KALENDAR!!!! Narucena bila u 9h,jos sam pristojno dosla u pol 9...i kad sam skuzila da me stvarno nitko ne proziva javim se sestri,kaze ona meni da sam tako mogla sjediti do navecer,kao nisu me uopce upisali..reko super! UGL. Doktorica bas nije zadovoljna,danas mi 9dc,hormoni su slabi,kaze dosta niski,na desnom jajniku 4 folikula na ljevom NISTA!!!! danaas i sutra i dalje centrotide i menopur,u subotu opet na UZV. Punkciju mi je odgodila za ponedjeljak...Ugl. nesto se bas ne nadam previse,jer i zadnji postupak sam imala 4 folikula na kraju bili prazni..

----------


## Paola2019

Idem probat privatno u beta plus.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Sretno

----------


## Dorotea2019

ja ne razumijem zašto ne bi mogli davati lokalnu anesteziju kakva se na primjer daje kod stomatologa ili u Petrovoj, pa zar za to treba neka posebna edukacija za sestre i procedura? pa sve te sestre rade i na drugim odjelima baš na Merkuru

----------


## Martina1990

Sretnooo

----------


## Paola2019

Hvala. I vama također

----------


## Inesz

> jučer sam čula (pošto im nije neka zvučna izolacija u ordinaciji) da je dr. baš u vezi anestezije pričala s nekim kako nitko od sestara nije prošlo nikakvu obuku u vezi anestezije, a opet nemaju svaki dan toliki br punkcija da bi im nekog stručnog dodijelili. znači imaju veliki problem, nažalost. a *pod povećalom su inspekcije, jer jedino oni ne koriste anesteziju*


Tajci, je li dr rekla da su "pod povećalom" radi toga jer ne nude pacijenticama odgovarajući način otklanjanja boli pri pukciji, jer jedini u Hrvatskoj rade punkcije "NA ŽIVO".

----------


## tajcigb

da, tako je, doktorica je napomenila da cim dođe inspekcija da ce im prvo pitanje biti u vezi anestezije. zaista se nadam da ce ubrzo naci rjesenje...

----------


## Inesz

Tajci, hvala ti.

A... ovo graniči s ludilom. Vuk Vrhovec je desetljećima jedina klinika u Hrvatskoj koja zahvate radi "na živo".

Nakon skoro godinu dana preuređivanja sale za zahvate, na Vuku Vrhovcu i dalje nema mogućnost da se pacijenticama na odgovarajući odgovovarajući način otkloni bol kod punkcije velikog broja folikula na jajnicima?!

I dalje se vrši bezumno nasilje nad ženama izlažući ih nepotrebnom trpljenju  patnje i boli istovremeno kršeći pri tom sva prava žena i sve smjernice struke?

I doktorici je pri svemu tome najveća briga kako će reagirati Ministarstvo, a ne što se svakodnevno iz sale na Vuku Vrhovcu čuju bolni krikovi žena?!

Sramota!

----------


## Vrci

> ja ne razumijem zašto ne bi mogli davati lokalnu anesteziju kakva se na primjer daje kod stomatologa ili u Petrovoj, pa zar za to treba neka posebna edukacija za sestre i procedura? pa sve te sestre rade i na drugim odjelima baš na Merkuru


Zato sto je to drugacija vrsta anestezije. Jer bol ne treba ukloniti kod povrsine (recimo lokalna ide kod sivanja nakon epiziotomije i tu djeluje) nego bol ide iz bockanja jajnika. Kako ces "umrtviti" jajnik za punkciju?

----------


## Marija01

Misljenja sam da bi bilo kakva anestezija pomogla.. jer ako gledam po svome iskustvo najbolnije je probijanje zida maternica, a tu bi vjerovatno pomogla i lokalna anestezija.. A jednim ubodom obicno dr izbode vise folikula...

----------


## Inesz

Petrova daje kratkotrajnu opću intravenoznu anesteziju kod koje se samostalno diše i koja posve otklanja bol pri punkciji velikog broja folikula.
Kako Vrci piše, lokalna anastezija koja se daje u zid rodnice može otkloniti bol bušenja tog zida, ali ne pomaže ništa pri prolasku igle kroz čahuru jajnika i pikanje folikula u njima. Za tu vrstu boli ne pomaže ni apaurin i tramal - što znaju davati ili savjetovati ženama da same popiju prije zahvata.

Preuređivali su godinu dana - za što? Da bi i dalje radili punkcije "na živo"?! 

Ovo u 21. stoljeću se može dogoditi samo u Hrvatskoj gdje se na nepotrebne patnje i boli žena gleda kao na nešto što, eto, mora biti. Gdje je žena drugotna štraca koja treba i može trpiti nepotrebne boli pri medicinskim zahvatima, gdje je bolnički odjel sam sebi svrha a ne u službi pacijentica i pacijenata.

Jednom riječju - sramota.

----------


## Argente

> Preuređivali su godinu dana - za što? Da bi i dalje radili punkcije "na živo"?! 
> 
> Ovo u 21. stoljeću se može dogoditi samo u Hrvatskoj gdje se na nepotrebne patnje i boli žena gleda kao na nešto što, eto, mora biti. Gdje je žena drugotna štraca koja treba i može trpiti nepotrebne boli pri medicinskim zahvatima, gdje je bolnički odjel sam sebi svrha a ne u službi pacijentica i pacijenata.
> 
> Jednom riječju - sramota.


X

Čitam, i ne vjerujem.

Nekad najbolja državna klinika se stvarno srozala. Koliko mjeseci su žene čekale, da bi dobile isto što i prije?! Ovo je stvarno skandal. Dno!!!

----------


## tajcigb

cure,  do kad uzimam estrofem, to transfera ili dok se ne vidi je li trudnoca?

----------


## ljube555

> cure,  do kad uzimam estrofem, to transfera ili dok se ne vidi je li trudnoca?


Ja sam uzima do transfera... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marija01

Meni su rekli ako dode do trudnoce i dalje uzimati terapiju (estrofem i utrice).. radi se o fetu..

----------


## Dorotea2019

> Zato sto je to drugacija vrsta anestezije. Jer bol ne treba ukloniti kod povrsine (recimo lokalna ide kod sivanja nakon epiziotomije i tu djeluje) nego bol ide iz bockanja jajnika. Kako ces "umrtviti" jajnik za punkciju?


dakle u Petrovoj se stavi braunila i u nju se daje anestezija. ako sam ja to dobro pohvatala. ne vjerujem da sestre to ne bi mogle svladati. ok, treba nadzor doktora anesteziologa, ali vjerujem da bi se to moglo dobrom organizacijom postojećih ljudskih resursa sa Merkura. kao što i mpo sestre rade i na Merkuru.

----------


## Martina1990

Curee ja danas imala punkciju, dobili 3 jajne stanice,sad cekamo srijedu da vidimo jel se oplodilo...uh...

----------


## Marija01

Super, bitno da je bolje nego prosli puta kada nije bilo stanica. Kako je prosla punkcija? Ja sam danas bila nekako u bedu, od simptoma nista, a beta tek u pon, tako mi sporooo ide vrijeme..

----------


## KajTeBriga

cure, kolko vam je trebalo da se oporavite nakon punkcije? taj dan malo preležite i idući ste već ok?

----------


## Martina1990

Marija jesi probala pišnut test ili je jos rano?? Punkcija je prosla onako,bolilo je ak izdrži se,vise me je boliko kasnije i cijeli dan danas hodam ko po iglama,preležala sam,stalno me zateže...

----------


## KajTeBriga

a misliš da bude do sutra ok? ma ja sva u frci kak budem s poslom, na dan punkcije ću uzeti slobodno, al ne znam hoću li dan kasnije biti sposobna raditi.

----------


## Marija01

Nisam jos, kad je bio fet 2 dvodnevna pa si mislim da je jos rano... meni je nakon punkcije trebalo 2,3 dana..

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Nisam jos, kad je bio fet 2 dvodnevna pa si mislim da je jos rano... meni je nakon punkcije trebalo 2,3 dana..


znači nisi žurila na posao... budem se tak probala dogovoriti, da me nema jedan dan sigurno, ali potencijalno i više. 
a poslije feta si išla raditi?

----------


## bulj

Martina bravo za 3 stanice! To je super napredak! 
Marija moj ti je savjet da se maksimalno strpis do testa, jer i akon testa ipak ostaje neka neizvjesnost. Ides gore na betu? Svakako drzim fige. 

Sto se bolovanja tice, ja sam bila na bo 2 tjedna, iako je transfer odgodjen. Meni su vec 2 - 3 dana pred punkciju jajnici bili strasno teski, i taj teret sam osjetila barem jos tjedan nakon punkcije. Moj posao je fizicki i dosta je naporno, a imam super sefa i ekipu na poslu koji znaju sta sve prolazim i bez problema si uzmem vremena za oporavak koliko mi god treba. Tako da ovisi dosta o vrsti posla, ali i od osobe do osobe, nije sigurno isto nakon punkcije 12ak folikula i s prijetecim hiperom, i nakon punkcije 1,2 ili 3 folikula. Nema pravila, vidi kako ces se osjecat. Ali racunaj da transfer ide za 2,3 ili 5 dana, i trebas bit sto odmornija i spremnija.

----------


## Marija01

Nakon pukcije na ljeto sam uzela par dana bo i nakon toga godisnji, jer su mi jajnici bili uvecani.. bila sam zadnja u postupku prije ljetne pauze, tako da su mi vratili jedan embrij i ostalih 5 zaledili 2.dan jer je isla ljetna pauza mpo odjela.. a sad nakon fet sam krenula radit, pa sam na kraju ipak ostala par dana na bo.. al necu biti doma 14 dana koliko imamo pravo... sad kad vec pisem jako mi je zao sto je tako ispalo i sto nismo mogli ici do blastica, al sto je tu je..

----------


## Marija01

Znam Bulj, zato sam i mislila pocekati do vikenda.. al nema ni nista od simptoma.. ti si sto osjetila kada su bile biokem i spontani? Nisam planirala ici gore, nego u svojoj bolnici napraviti betu.. i slazem se s bulj, sve ovisi koliko je bilo stanica, tako i ide oporavak..

----------


## Martina1990

Ja sam uzela bolovanje par dana pred punkciju jer su mi jajnici bili bas napumpani,imala sam osjecaj da xu eksplodirat,stalno me boluckalo,i sad sam na bolovanju do daljnjeg,ako bude transfera mizda i posljs transfera,jer radim također fizički posao,8 sati na nogama,oa neznam ni sama sta je pametno sta ne...

----------


## Inesz

Martina1990, sretno sa dobivenim jajnim stanicama!

Kakvi su ti nalazi? Kakvu terapiju si imala?

----------


## Martina1990

Hvala ines! Sto se tice nalaza po njima sve u redu,od terapije sam dobivala 3 ampule menopura i centrotide od 3dc do 11dc, 13dc punkcija(danas)

----------


## KajTeBriga

sad si mislim da je možda najpametnije zbuksati godišnji sljedeća dva tjedna  :Grin: 
al opet, poludjet ću nakon transfera dva tjedna doma, a posao mi i je fizički naporan i nije, više je stresan i ne znam jel mi gore živcirat se na poslu zbog svega ili samo doma buljit u sat i odbrojavati do bete. budem sutra pametnija, valjda zadnji uzv i dogovor za punkciju.

----------


## bulj

Jedino od simptoma sto razlikuje prva dva transfera(biokem i spontani)  od ovog sad minusa je implantacijsko krvarenje, par malih roskastih zilica negdje 6-7 dnt. Od ostalog, sva 3 puta bolne cice i spavanje, pripisujem utrogestanu i estrofemu.

----------


## Marija01

To je super znak, mozes biti sigurna da se nesto pokrenulo... cice i spavanje su uvijek od utrica, mene jedino bole leđa, al i to bi rekla da je od previse izležavanja i gledanja serija

----------


## Marija01

Bulj jesi ti izmedu proslih fet-ova radila pauzu jedan ciklus?

----------


## Martina1990

E cure,htjela sam pitati kakav je proces na VV kad dolazim 3 dan nakon punkcije? Narucena sam u 8,kome se javljam,sestri il cekam da me se pozove? Treba preživit sad dal se oplodilo ili ne....

----------


## Marija01

Mozes se javiti sestri. Kod mene je bila procedura takva da sam se javila sestri 3 dan nakon pukcije (isto sam imala punkciju u pon, u sri sam isla gore), nakon toga isla kod embriologa na razgovor, da cujem rezultat..i kako su zatvarali odjel rekli su mi da ce mi danas napraviti transfer 1 embrija, ostalo ce kriopohraniti.. al ja mozda nisam pravi primjer... su tebi rekli kada bi mogao biti transfer ako su stanice oplodne?

----------


## Martina1990

Rekli su mi za sutra da se pripremim na transfer...znaci ako se oplodilo sutra je 3 dan...

----------


## Martina1990

I da...morala sam potpisat i ja i suprug koliko ce mi vratit a koliko zamrznuti...potpisala sam dva da vrate jedan zamrznuti...e sad...daj boze da se makar jedan oplodi

----------


## Marija01

Mislim se sutra gleda kao 2. dan. Jer je punkcija nulti dan. Barem meni tako gledaju..

----------


## Martina1990

Hm...evo bas sam pogledala nalaz i pise kontrola 22.1...  e sad...dali oni vracaju i drugi dan??? Ioi ce mi sutra reci ak se oplodilo da dodem sutra dan??

----------


## Marija01

Najbolje je da ne brines, vec sutra ces sve znati vise, mozda sve ovisi o situaciji  i broju zametaka.. u svakom slucaju sretno i javi nam se!

----------


## Martina1990

Bas sam sad malo guglala...Pa sam nasla gdje pise da ženama koje imaju manje stanica obicno se transfer radi 2 ili 3 dan,a zenama s vise stanica 5 dan...eh
.sad...vidit cemo

----------


## LaraLana

> Nisam jos, kad je bio fet 2 dvodnevna pa si mislim da je jos rano... meni je nakon punkcije trebalo 2,3 dana..


Marija moji bebaci su dvodnevni embriji. Tako da svi koji iti malo sumnjaju na dvodnevne ili trodnevne nema razloga.
2 ivf i dvije trudnoce. Oba puta vratili 2 dvodnevna embrija.
Oba puta sam na 10 dnt imala jasno pozitivan test. U prvoj trudnoci betu vadila vec na 12 dnt i bila je 139!!!!
Sretno svima   :Heart:

----------


## Martina1990

Ajme LaraLana svaka čast!!! Ja se nadam makar jedan da se oplodi...uh....

----------


## Inesz

Martina1990,
nadajmo se da će te sutra dočekati sva tri embrija pravilno razvijena.
je li ti to u nicku godina rođenja?

----------


## Martina1990

Da,da je, godina rođenja

----------


## Inesz

Tvoja prednost su mlade godine - i zbilja se nadam da će ove tri dobivene jajne stanice iz stimuliranog postupka biti dovoljne da se rodi 1 beba!  :Smile:

----------


## Marija01

> Marija moji bebaci su dvodnevni embriji. Tako da svi koji iti malo sumnjaju na dvodnevne ili trodnevne nema razloga.
> 2 ivf i dvije trudnoce. Oba puta vratili 2 dvodnevna embrija.
> Oba puta sam na 10 dnt imala jasno pozitivan test. U prvoj trudnoci betu vadila vec na 12 dnt i bila je 139!!!!
> Sretno svima


Hvala ti... Jesi imala sto od simptoma kad si ostala trudna? Osim cica i pospanosti..

----------


## Marija01

> Da,da je, godina rođenja


I ja isto godište, Martina...

----------


## Martina1990

Mozda jesu prednost godine,ali sta vrijesi kad bas ne reagiram najbolje na srimulacije...jednostavno ne dobivam puno folikula.a neznam...vidit cemo sutra...Ne zelim se previse nadat da se nebi razocarala

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala ti... Jesi imala sto od simptoma kad si ostala trudna? Osim cica i pospanosti..


Jesam, poceli su 3 dnt. Pikanje i probadanje. I imala sam osjecaj kao da cu dobiti svaki cas. Cisti pms simptomi.
I ti bolovi su me pratili do negdje 12 tt u obje trudnoce.
Jedino u prvom postupku sam se pred jutro preznojila sa 6 na 7 dnt. Dal je posljedica stimulacije ili je ipak bio simptom trudnoce to ne bi znala  :Smile: 
Mene su grudi sa strane bile bolne.
Estrofem sam pila do otkucaja srca.
Crinone gel do 12 tt i Aspirin.

Cure samo hrabro naprijed  :grouphug: 

Punkcija je nulti dan, dan kasnije je 1 dan, pa onda 2 dan itd.

----------


## Inesz

Tema "Nakon transfera" za sve postove u kojima se piše o svemu što se događa nakon embriotransfera.

----------


## Airad

Pozdrav cure..
Nova sam na forumu i opcenito sto se tice potpomognute,samo znamo da cemo trebati na nju.
Prvi korak nam je odlazak na VV ponoviti spermiogram (preporuka ginekolga) jer MM ima 2 dijagnoze ,asthenozoospermija i necrozoospermija..
S menom navodno sad sve OK.
Zanima me da li koja od vas ima ikakva iskustva (sto pozitivnija  :Smile:  )sa dijagnozom kakvu ima MM? Da nas malo ohrabriii..
Unaprijed se ispricavam ako sam fulala temu..

----------


## Inesz

Airad,
dobro došla na forum.

Dijagnoza astenozoospermije je uobičajena kod muške neplodnosti i zaobilazi se tehnikama izvantjelesne oplodnje - klasičan IVF ili ICSI.

Planirate li u IVF postupak na Vuk Vrhovac?

Ako planirate, važna informacija za tebe - Vuk Vrhovac je jedina klinika u Hrvatskoj koja nema djelotvoran način otklanjanja boli kod uglavnom izrazito bolnog postupka punkcije jajnih stanica iz folikula na jajnicima. 

Tako da, ako niste krenuli u IVF postupak, moj savjet je da prije odabira klinike razmislite o gore napisanom vezano uz otklanjanje boli kod žene prilikom zahvata.

----------


## Airad

Hvala  :Smile: 
Pa da,planiramo..cisto jer nas je tamo uputio moj ginekolog.
Citala sam malo vas forum,pa sam vidjela da je bolna punkcija,ali..sta je tu je..  :Smile: 
Da li imate mozda neki provjereni broj telefona di bi se mogla raspitati oko prvog dolaska na spermiogram? Rekao mi je ginekolog da se ne treba naruciti,al svejedno da provjerim,da ne ispadne da smo nesto zaboravili uzeti i sl..

----------


## Inesz

Airad, 
imaš pravo biranja ustanove u kojoj ćeš u postupak. Nije u skladu s smjernicama suvremene medicine, niti etički da Vuk Vrhovac provodi izrazito bolne zahvate bez poduzimanja mjera otklanjanja boli.

Ne moraš trpiti nepotrebnu patnju i bol, tvoj ginekolg ti za postupak može i mora ako zatražiš dati uputnicu za neku drugu zagrebačku bolnicu. Spermiogram odradite ne Vuku Vrhovcu, a dalje u postupak ne morate ići na Vuk Vrhovac.

----------


## bulj

Inesz ajd malo oladi. Na zadnjih par stranica nekoliko si puta izjasnila svoje misljenje o anesteziji, boli, punkciji i VV, svima je sve jasno. Ali iz ovih ili onih razloga mnogi se ipak odluce gore u postpak i svaki dan nas je sve vise u cekaonici. Svojim upornim ponavljanjem prica o bezumnom nasilju nad zenama samo siris paniku, i nikom nista ne olaksavas. 
Prosla sam jednu punkciju, nekih 12ak folikula, nije sigurno bilo bezbolno, ali nikako to ne bi nazvala bezumnim nasiljem. Za koji dan me ceka i druga, i da su i uveli anesteziju mislim da je ne bi uzela. 
Aktivizam i borba za promjene je ok, al ne tu i ne tako agresivno, usmjeri energiju na pravu adresu kad vec imas toliku volju.

----------


## Argente

A nego gdje točno bi ti bulj savjetovala Rodinoj aktivistici i moderatorici foruma Potpomognuta oplodnja na Rodi da usmjeri svoju energiju?
Misliš da ekipa s Vuka ne čita ovaj forum?
BTW, ovo svakako nije jedini kanal kojim je Roda izražavala svoje i nezadovoljstvo pacijenata ovakvim i sličnim problemima.

----------


## KajTeBriga

evo i ja ću iz vrlo svježeg iskustva punkcije s vuka - da, boli, neugodno je i sigurno nepotrebno da se takav postupak u 2020. godini radi bez anestezije. ali, to nije zato što gore rade sadisti koji u tome uživaju nego eto, spletom okolnosti na koje se možda može a možda ne može utjecati i iskreno vjerujem da će u dogledno vrijeme i to biti riješeno.
dakle, kroz punkciju, kako mene, tako i sve ostale žene, vodi izrazito empatičan i stručan tim doktora i medicinskog osoblja, ljudi s izrazito puno suosjećanja za to što smo uopće kod njih na odjelu, a onda i za sam postupak kroz koji prolazimo. od prvog dana u sve njih imam maksimalno povjerenje, u njihovo znanje i iskustvo, i čvrsto sam uvjerena da je to ekipa uz koju ćemo uskoro dočekati proširenje naše obitelji. a da sam se u odabiru bolnice vodila samo time gdje se punkcija radi pod anestezijom a gdje bez nje, za to bih možda bila zakinuta. toliko o tome.

----------


## jejja

Pa ako VV vec iz odredjenih razloga ne moze priustiti da zene prolaze punkcije pod anestezijom, neka im barem kazu da imaju opciju odraditi tu punkciju na Merkuru, pod anestezijom.. Moze se, isle su zene, same su trazile.. zasto se to ne nudi svima, kad vec ne mogu u svojim novoadaptiranim prostorima to ponuditi? 

I treba tupiti po tome. Bas ovdje. I di god stigne. 

I o svemu sto nije dobra lijecnicka praksa.

----------


## Argente

U sklopi akcije “Prekinimo šutnju” je, osim prekida kiretaža na živo i ponižavanja žena na porodu, tražena i mogućnost anestezije pri punkciji jajnih stanica. Ne morate je uzeti - kao ni epiduralnu na porodu - ali mogućnost mora postojati.
O tome se, koliko god neke od vas živciralo, mora govoriti i pisati. Za one koje ne znaju. Za one koje samo čitaju.

Mislite da se promjene događaju tako da krotkim glasom zamolite “Ako imate slučajno nešto protiv bolova...ne...ajoj. A dobro, što sad, potrpit ćemo, sve za malu štrucu.” - NE! Aktivizam je uporan, dosadan, grub i glasan! Svaki, i onaj za ženska, za radnička, za gay prava, za prava pacijenata. On ne moli, on zahtijeva!
Mislim, smiješno je da ja sad to ovdje objašnjavam, gdje to ekipa s Vuka može pročitati. I vjerojatno se većina njih slaže s tim da bi mogućnost anestezije morala postojati. Njihova stručnost nije time dovedena u pitanje, da su im rezultati nikakvi ne bi bilo problema, jednostavno bi izgubili sve pacijentice i problem bi se time riješio.
Nitko vam ne brani vjeru, odanost i zahvalnost svojim doktorima, ne morate same biti aktivistkinje, ali ušutkavati one koje pokušavaju nešto učiniti nije u redu. Ako vi imate ideje kako to izvesti na elegantniji i učinkovitiji način, više ste nego dobrodošle pridružiti se Rodinom MPO timu volonterki!

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam bila na VV, i da iskreno kazem nije bila bolna punkcija, vise imala sam osjecaj ko neki pritisak... prvi put bilo 5folikula a drugi put 4folikula...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Bulj,

žalosno je da ne razumiješ, da ne vidiš dalje od same sebe i još imaš drskosti na forumu udruge RODA čije je djelovanje, između ostalog, usmjereno na informiranje, educiranje i zaštitu prava osoba koje prolaze MPO postupke, to i tako primitivno iskazivati.

Koliko god nekog smetalo, volonterke, članice i aktivistice udruge Rodda i dalje će uporno osvještavati sve do kojih mogu doprijeti informacije i savjeti.

DA, bolne procedure bez odgovarajućeg načina otkalnjanja boli JESU kršenje prava pacijentica i izlaganje pacijentica trpljenju nepotrebne patnje i boli.

DA, punkcija bez odgovarajućeg načina otklanjanja boli JEST suprotna suvremenim smjernicama u medicini.

DA, prije ulaska u postupak, liječnici su dužni informirati pacijeticu o NEPOSTOJANJU načina da se na odgovarajući način otkloni bol kako bi pacijentica mogla birati drugu kliniku gdje su standardni postupci otklanjanja boli dostupni.

DA, pacijetice i pacijenti imaju pravo birati ustanovu koja će im nuditi potpunu medicinsku skrb tijekom IVF postupka, a ustanova koja ne nudi opciju anestezije pri punkciji, to svakako NIJE.

DA, pitanje otklanjanja boli pri invazivnim procedurama u ginekologiji - kiretaže, šivanje međice, aspiracicije folikula, jest važno žensko pitanje i izvođenje ovih procedura "na živo" dio je širokog sprektra nasilničkog i omalvažavajućeg odnosa prema ženama u cjelokupnom društvu. 

Kao edukatorica o MPO-u i aktivistica za reproduktivna prava OVDJE ću stalno pisati o tome. 

Tko želi trpjeti i šutke podnositi uskraćivanje standardne medicinske skrbi, uskraćivanje prava pacijenata i ženskih prava, slobodan je da tako i živi.

Aktivistice i volonterke Rode - ne šute i bore se!

----------


## Airad

A što nakon obavljanja spermiograma i dobivanja nalaza istog?
Nalaz ce biti vjerojatno isto los..
Ali da li ce nam onda oni preporuciti i odrediti kamo se treba javiti MM ili moj gin ili mi sami

----------


## Inesz

> evo i ja ću iz vrlo svježeg iskustva punkcije s vuka - da, boli, neugodno je i sigurno nepotrebno da se takav postupak u 2020. godini radi bez anestezije. ali, to nije zato što gore rade sadisti koji u tome uživaju nego eto, spletom okolnosti na koje se možda može a možda ne može utjecati i iskreno vjerujem da će u dogledno vrijeme i to biti riješeno.
> dakle, kroz punkciju, kako mene, tako i sve ostale žene, vodi izrazito empatičan i stručan tim doktora i medicinskog osoblja, ljudi s izrazito puno suosjećanja za to što smo uopće kod njih na odjelu, a onda i za sam postupak kroz koji prolazimo. od prvog dana u sve njih imam maksimalno povjerenje, u njihovo znanje i iskustvo, i čvrsto sam uvjerena da je to ekipa uz koju ćemo uskoro dočekati proširenje naše obitelji. a da sam se u odabiru bolnice vodila samo time gdje se punkcija radi pod anestezijom a gdje bez nje, za to bih možda bila zakinuta. toliko o tome.


Suosjećajnost i empatičnost liječnika osobina je koja ne može zamijeniti činjenicu da ti isti liječnici NISU svojim djelovanjem osigururali standard skrbi za pacijentice u smislu otklanjanja boli. 

MPO se na Vuku Vrhovcu radi više od 30 godina - i da, svih 30 godina punkcije se, kao nigdje u suvremenom svijetu i kao nigdje u Hrvatskoj rade "na živo" čak i sada nakon velikog renoviranja odjela.

Što se tiče rezultata uspješnosti postupaka, prirodno se nadati da će klinika u kojoj se liječimo biti ta u kojoj ćemo uspjeti i da je bolja od drugih. 

Ali, podaci Ministarstva zdravstva, koliko god to Ministarstvo nastojalo prikriti, otkrivaju tužnu zbilju MPO liječenja u hrvatskim bolnicama.

----------


## Inesz

Airad,
ti i tvoj pratner imate pravo birati bolnicu u kojoj ćete kao osiguranici HZZO-a ići u postupak.
To što ste na Vuku Vrhovcu radili nalaz spermiograma ne znači da tamo morate u postupak.
Informirajte se i odaberite kliniku.

----------


## maraa

Slazem se da bi trebala postojati mogucnist izbora, no ja osobno sam znaka da vv nema opcu anesteziju a iskreno smatram da se i zene mogu i trebaju same informirati o nekim osnovnom stvarima i tako odlucite u koju bolnicu ici...
Ja sam imala 3 punkcije na vv(27 stanica izvadjeno iz ta tri postupka) i niti jedna mi nije bila tako bolna da bi isla u opcu anesteziju jer ju ne volim. Mene panika uhvati kad me se uspavljuje.. Prije tog sam bila u vinogradskoj gdje mi je opet smijesno kako trpaju opcu anesteziju za 2 folikula i meni su se cudili zasto ju necu.. Pa za 2 folikula ne zelim opcu anesteziju.. Punkciju ta 2 folikula ni osjetila nisam.. No i to je individualno i ovisi kako su dostupni jajnici i folikuli u njima...

----------


## ljube555

> Slazem se da bi trebala postojati mogucnist izbora, no ja osobno sam znaka da vv nema opcu anesteziju a iskreno smatram da se i zene mogu i trebaju same informirati o nekim osnovnom stvarima i tako odlucite u koju bolnicu ici...
> Ja sam imala 3 punkcije na vv(27 stanica izvadjeno iz ta tri postupka) i niti jedna mi nije bila tako bolna da bi isla u opcu anesteziju jer ju ne volim. Mene panika uhvati kad me se uspavljuje.. Prije tog sam bila u vinogradskoj gdje mi je opet smijesno kako trpaju opcu anesteziju za 2 folikula i meni su se cudili zasto ju necu.. Pa za 2 folikula ne zelim opcu anesteziju.. Punkciju ta 2 folikula ni osjetila nisam.. No i to je individualno i ovisi kako su dostupni jajnici i folikuli u njima...


Bravooo, nije ja nisam osjecala bol... i bas mi je bilo drago da sa na VV... bila prezadovoljna sa dr.a na anesteziju uopce nisam ni mislila... bilo mi je vise bitno kakva je dr.i ostali tim

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Znate li da je bol prilikom punkcije individualna, da - ali ne zato jer ste vi koje je osjetite ili možete otrpjeti hrabrije i snažnije (OK, i to ima svog udjela!), nego ovisi o broju folikula, prethodnoj dijagnozi, položaju i zrelosti folikula, anatomiji, ruci koja punktira?

Kad već svodimo na osobna iskustva, ja sam imala 3 prirodnjaka 3 mjeseca zaredom - prvi put sam sve zvijezde vidjela, drugi put ništa, samo blaga neugoda, a treći put je bilo malo bolno ali sasvim podnošljivo. Ako se doživljaj boli toliko može razlikovati kod iste žene, s istom dijagnozom, u praktički istom vremenskom razdoblju, u istoj vrsti postupka, s istim doktorom - koliko se razlikuje od žene do žene? Npr. PCOSovka u hiperu s 34 folikula? Žena bez jajovoda kojoj je jajnik otplutao negdje iza maternice? Žena s endometriozom koju boli spolni odnos, da ne govorimo pregled? I tako dalje.

Tako da, probajte se malo odmaknuti od osobnih iskustava i sve mjeriti svojim metrom - ako vam je anestezija gora nego punkcija super za vas, ali ne bi bilo naodmet malo suosjećanja za suborke kojima je to spas!

----------


## Vrci

Bogme ja sam imala bez anestezije punkcije 9 i 5 js, dr i bockao druge folikule jer imam pcos. Najgore iskustvo u zivotu. Cak me drugi puta vise boljelo,valjda jer sam znala sto me ceka. Da, izdrzi se, al znamo da ljudi svasta izdrze.

Bas radi toga sam se prebacila tamo gdje ima anestezije i uzela ju i za 2 folikula

----------


## maraa

Ja sam samo rekla svoje misljenje valjda imam pravo na to...
Opcepoznato je da vv nema anesteziju i da to im je velika mana no ako to znate zasto idete tamo na postupak kad su oni koliko znam jedini koji nemaju opcu anesteziju? Ok jednom ako niste znali no ako vam je to toliko bočno pa prebacite se u bolnice koje omogućuju opcu anesteziju nitko vas ne sili na bol!

----------


## maraa

> Znate li da je bol prilikom punkcije individualna, da - ali ne zato jer ste vi koje je osjetite ili možete otrpjeti hrabrije i snažnije (OK, i to ima svog udjela!), nego ovisi o broju folikula, prethodnoj dijagnozi, položaju i zrelosti folikula, anatomiji, ruci koja punktira?
> 
> Kad već svodimo na osobna iskustva, ja sam imala 3 prirodnjaka 3 mjeseca zaredom - prvi put sam sve zvijezde vidjela, drugi put ništa, samo blaga neugoda, a treći put je bilo malo bolno ali sasvim podnošljivo. Ako se doživljaj boli toliko može razlikovati kod iste žene, s istom dijagnozom, u praktički istom vremenskom razdoblju, u istoj vrsti postupka, s istim doktorom - koliko se razlikuje od žene do žene? Npr. PCOSovka u hiperu s 34 folikula? Žena bez jajovoda kojoj je jajnik otplutao negdje iza maternice? Žena s endometriozom koju boli spolni odnos, da ne govorimo pregled? I tako dalje.
> 
> Tako da, probajte se malo odmaknuti od osobnih iskustava i sve mjeriti svojim metrom - ako vam je anestezija gora nego punkcija super za vas, ali ne bi bilo naodmet malo suosjećanja za suborke kojima je to spas!


Ja sam npr trebala na kiretazu bez anestezije jer me jedna 'ljubazna' sestra uvjeravala da mi opca anestezija ne treba i da to ne boli tako strasno da malo stisnemo zube.. Doslo mi je da njoj njezine izvadi od jada i bola zbog spontanog i jos me ona uvjerava da mi ne treba opca. Ja, sam inzistiraka na njoj i rekla sam joj da imam zakonsko pravo na opcu anesteziju i ako mi ju oni nece sati da cu ici u drugu bolnicu.. Okrenula je ocima i rekla mi da priceka doktoricu.. Dosla je doktorica i njoj sam samo sve ponovila sto sam reklai sestri i dobila sam opcu anesteziju dok su zene oko mene zbunjeno gledala kako sam ju ja uspjela dobit osjecala sam se jao govno jer eto one trpe bol a za mene su mislile da 'poznam nekog'. 
Hocu samo reci, pri odabiru bolnice zene informirajte se i borite se za svoja prava, ako vam se nesto ne svidja mijenjate ju jer bol ne morate trpit.. No moje OSOBNO iskustvo je S me punkcije ne bole a znam imati i do 14 folikula, no to je moje osobno iskustvo a svacije je drugacije.

----------


## Argente

maraa, nisam se ni obraćala tebi, ti si jasno napisala da si znala, da je tvoj izbor bio informiran i da razumiješ da nije svakom isto.
Referirala sam se na ljubin post koja ti daje pet “Bravoooo, nije ja nisam osjećala bol...” 

Znači, nije problematično kad netko izjavi “meni ne treba niti bih je uzela”, nego kad netko drugi da izjavu “daj sjaši, znamo” ili insinuaciju u smislu “ako ne treba meni, nije trebalo ni njoj, e onda ako tebi treba si ti cvilidreta”.

(BTW, mi ne idemo tamo, ni ja ni Inesz ni Vrci, Vrci se štoviše prebacila u drugu kliniku zbog toga, a Inesz i ja informiramo naciju po službenoj dužnosti  :Grin: )

----------


## Argente

Tako da nismo mi zajahale konkretno vas, nego nakon godinu dana što VV nije radio zbog renovacije, svi, ali svi su očekivali da će uvesti anesteziju, a kad tamo ćorak! Zato je ta tema opet aktualizirana. Npr. vidiš da se po Lučingeru ne jaše, iako on također nema anesteziju. Ali on je privatnik, to nije financirano javnim novcem pa...

----------


## jejja

Ja ne kuzim ni foru "odi u drugu bolnicu, ako ne mozes potrpjeti" 
Zasto? Ako ja zelim bas u tu bolnicu, bas tog i tog lijecnika, zasto ne mogu imati i anesteziju? I ne, ne zelim slusati "ne mozes i ovce i novce" , mogu, zelim i trebam. Kao netko tko placa zdravstveno, kao netko tko ima pravo na izbor mjesta lijecenja, izbor lijecnika, zelim i izbor obezboljenja. 
I umjesto da se ljutite na ekipu koja je btw velikim djelom zasluzna sto danas imamo postupaka koliko imamo, sto danas mozemo smrzavati embrije i povecavati si sanse za trudnocu, umjesto toga usmjerite svoju emociju na to da budete glas za druge, kojima to treba. 
Nije tesko reci, meni nije trebalo, ali ZELIM da zene imaju opciju.

----------


## maraa

> Tako da nismo mi zajahale konkretno vas, nego nakon godinu dana što VV nije radio zbog renovacije, svi, ali svi su očekivali da će uvesti anesteziju, a kad tamo ćorak! Zato je ta tema opet aktualizirana. Npr. vidiš da se po Lučingeru ne jaše, iako on također nema anesteziju. Ali on je privatnik, to nije financirano javnim novcem pa...


Da da, bas zanimljivo. Iskreno i ja sam mislila da se zato najvećim dijelom i preuređuje odjel jer je zbilja ono bilo skučeno i da ce sad konacno imati opcu anesteziju kad onooo... Grozno i zalosno, no opet mislim da kad bi se netko postavio jasno (kao ja na kiretazi) da bi isao uz opcu na Merkur, no opet vjerojatno bi na tu osobu gledali kao marsovku ono a na koju foru si ti sad dobila opcu... 
Treba postojati mogucnist izbora to se definitivno slazem no do tad ako ne mogu izdržati tak je jak je.. Ili inzisturati na punkciji na Merkuru ili druga bolnica...

----------


## Inesz

Akcija _Prekinimo šutnju_ udruge RODA - Roditelji u akcija Prekinimo šutnju
http://www.roda.hr/udruga/projekti/prekinimo-sutnju/

FB stranica akcije _Prekinimo šutnju_ : https://www.facebook.com/PrekinimoSutnjuRoda/

Akcija se bavi reproduktivnim pravima žena i uključuje pravo žena na odgovarajuće načine otklanjanja boli pri invazivnim i bolnim medicinskim zahvatima. Takav zahvat svakako jest aspiracija folikula na jajnicima pri IVF-u.

Ako ima koja sjajna žena ovdje spremna pomoći svojim doprinosom u borbi za svoja i prava drugih, bilo bi sjajno da nam se pridruži. 

(slobodno se javite na pp  :Smile:  )

----------


## Dorotea2019

za aspiraciju uopće nije potrebna opća anestezija, ne znam zašto se to spominje, potrebna je dobra lokalna anestezija. i nije bitno da li mene ili nekog drugog boli jako, malo ili uopće ne,bitno je da ne postoji mogućnost dobivanja anestezije za one koji to žele i za to se treba sustavno boriti kroz javno zagovaranje, javno ukazivanje na problematiku, predlaganje izmjena pravilnika,a ne reći pa ako niste zadovoljne, odite u drugu bolnicu, to NIJE rješenje i nije humano!ja sam prvo dijete dobila na VV, preživjela užasno bolnu punkciju bez anestezije i opet bi tamo zbog njihovih citologa, ali ne bez anestezije 2020. godine!!

----------


## maraa

> za aspiraciju uopće nije potrebna opća anestezija, ne znam zašto se to spominje, potrebna je dobra lokalna anestezija. i nije bitno da li mene ili nekog drugog boli jako, malo ili uopće ne,bitno je da ne postoji mogućnost dobivanja anestezije za one koji to žele i za to se treba sustavno boriti kroz javno zagovaranje, javno ukazivanje na problematiku, predlaganje izmjena pravilnika,a ne reći pa ako niste zadovoljne, odite u drugu bolnicu, to NIJE rješenje i nije humano!ja sam prvo dijete dobila na VV, preživjela užasno bolnu punkciju bez anestezije i opet bi tamo zbog njihovih citologa, ali ne bez anestezije 2020. godine!!


OK, i sto ces onda  sad poduzeti?
Ili ces ici bez anestezije ili ces promijeniti bolnicu jel tak? 
A mozes i inzistirati na punkciji uz opcu na Merkuru jer oni dobru lokalnu nemaju, imaju samo neki koktelcic koji mozda i djeluje na nekog tko ima dobar prag boli i 1-2 folikula...

----------


## Dorotea2019

> OK, i sto ces onda  sad poduzeti?
> Ili ces ici bez anestezije ili ces promijeniti bolnicu jel tak? 
> A mozes i inzistirati na punkciji uz opcu na Merkuru jer oni dobru lokalnu nemaju, imaju samo neki koktelcic koji mozda i djeluje na nekog tko ima dobar prag boli i 1-2 folikula...


pa ja nikako neću više bez anestezije nego ću inzistirati na anesteziji i pozvati se na prava pavijenata na zahvat bez boli. kao pojedinac. ali bitno je djelovati sustavno. dakle možda nazvati nekoga tko nadzire postupke i prijaviti, požaliti se, više pritiska, prije će se nešto promjeniti. ako će svi šutjeti i trpjeti, promjena neće biti.

----------


## tajcigb

cure, može informacija...
sad sam bila u prvom FETu ikad i nekako sam sigurna da neće biti uspješan... imam još smrzlića za jedan FET. pa me zanima što dalje, kada javim betu, mogu li se odmah naručiti za slijedeći fet ili moram kod dr na dogovor prvo... zanima me procedura

----------


## bulj

Vjerojatno ce ti rec jedan ciklus pauza, pa onda zoves na 1dc. Ali mozes probat kao ja molit da ides odmah, ja sam nakon feta isla u stimulaciju, ako zelis. I onda dalje sve klasika, zoves 1dc, dodjes 3dc (ako je 1dc za vikend dodjes u pon bez najave), uputnica d1, i dalje sve redom kao i inace. 
Ali nema odustajanja prije vremena, drzim fige.

----------


## tajcigb

tako i bih, jedan ciklus pauzirala.
ma bazalna temp mi je pala na 36, a 5dnt je, pa mislim da je tako...

----------


## maraa

> pa ja nikako neću više bez anestezije nego ću inzistirati na anesteziji i pozvati se na prava pavijenata na zahvat bez boli. kao pojedinac. ali bitno je djelovati sustavno. dakle možda nazvati nekoga tko nadzire postupke i prijaviti, požaliti se, više pritiska, prije će se nešto promjeniti. ako će svi šutjeti i trpjeti, promjena neće biti.


Da tako sam se i ja pozvala na svoje pravo kad su mi htjeli kiretazu bez opce raditi, sestra nije odustala od svog ubjedjivanja da mi ni ne treba a bome ni ja od tog da mi treba.. I dobila sam ju no da sam sutjela ma nema sanse da bi mi ju odobrili..
A sad prijaviti ne znam, kad nije da se to ne zna da oni opcu nemaju, ili kvalitetnu lokalnu... Godinama su tako radili prije je bio izgovor da nemaju uvjete, realno za opcu nisu ni imali.. A sad koji im je izgovor ne kuzim...

----------


## Marija01

Tajcigb i mene cekaju jos 3 smrzlica, znaci 1 do 2 feta, ja sam planirala jedan dan do njih gore, cisto da vidim koji bi bilo plan za dalje, jer sam sad dva puta bila na transferu i oba puta ciste nule... mislila sam pitati ako bi kojim slucajem mogla na fet u prirodnom ciklusu, obzirom da inace imam ovulacije.. nemoj jos odustajati, nekad zna pasti temp pa opet poraste, a i kad si na uticima nikad ne znas.. iako znam onaj osjecaj beznada i kad si mislis opet nije uspjelo.. ti si bila sad na estrofemu, koliko embrija su ti vratili?

----------


## tajcigb

Marija01 na estrofemu, 2 su mi vratili, imam jos jednu slamčicu isto s dva smrzlića. postoji nada, ali nekako mi sve upućuje na ne

----------


## tajcigb

evo mene koja je odustala nakon par dana, niska temperatura, ne osjećam ništa, počela sve raditi, ni malo se čuvati, jučer samo što ne procurim.. eto jutros popiškim test onako bezvoljno, radi reda, kad ono plus velik ko kuća!
sutra beta, pa ću valjda povjerovati.

----------


## Marija01

Cestitaaam! Napokon plusic iz FETa!

----------


## tajcigb

moja beta na 13dnt je 2008!  nek mi netko kaze da ne mora znaciti da su blizanci, pliiiz!  u šoku sam

----------


## ljube555

> moja beta na 13dnt je 2008!  nek mi netko kaze da ne mora znaciti da su blizanci, pliiiz!  u šoku sam


Moja 13dnt blastociste bila 555

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

tajcigb
visoka beta za dnt  ne mora znači da su implanitana dva zametka. ali, da, korelira visina bete sa brojem zametaka...

koliko si ih imala na embriotransferu?

----------


## tajcigb

Inesz
imala sam transfer 2 blastociste

----------


## Inesz

Tajcigb,
sad polako. Korak po korak. 
Kad ti je prvi pregled?

----------


## jejja

I ja bih rekla da me na prvu asocira na dva.. 
Moja jedna 14dnt je bila oko 1500, bio je samo 1..

----------


## Argente

Ne mora nužno značit, al opako smrdi na dvoje  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## maraa

Nikako ne mora znaci, moj transfer jedne blastice = 10dnt beta 450 tak nekako ispod 500 a 12 dan 1200, svi su mislili da se jedna podijelila.. Nije bio je jedan plod...

----------


## sladja01

Moja beta 14dnt 1989, jedna blastica vracena  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

> Moja beta 14dnt 1989, jedna blastica vracena


  htjela sam napisati, tako je bilo u mom slucaju  :Smile:

----------


## tiara85

Pozdrav,vidim da dugo nitko nista nije pisao,jel ima sta novog na VV-u?spremam se na postupak al m nikako da dode da se najavim,imam kod njih uputnicu d1 od 6 mj koju sam donjela za postupak al smo odgodili na prvom pregledu zbog ciste zanima me dal mi sad ta uputnica jos uvijek vrijedi il moram uzet novu?

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam imala uputnicu d1 od listopada prosle god, nakon svih pretraga sam ju izvadila i cekala da pocnu raditi, kada su poceli sa radom narucili su me za postupak pocetkom sijecnja i rekla je sestra da vrijedi ali sam par dana prije zvala da odgodim iz nekih razloga i sada se spremam ovaj mj tamo i receno mi je da moram novu uputnicu donijeti.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Najbolje da pitaš sestru kad budeš zvala 1. dan ciklusa, to ti je najsigurnije.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Book, ima li koja cura da je isla u prirodni ivf, sa klomifenom i stopericom? Kako je proslo, koliko folikula ste imali, jel se oplodilo ista.. ? 
Uspjela sam dogovorit sa doktoricom da preskocimo inseminacije, jedna je bila neuspjesna. Trebali u postupak prosli mjesec, al je nasla cistu. Trenutno pijem Duphaston tablete, pa se nadam da  ce cista puknuti i otici
Ako je netko prosao postupak da mi napise, hvalaa

----------


## ljube555

> Book, ima li koja cura da je isla u prirodni ivf, sa klomifenom i stopericom? Kako je proslo, koliko folikula ste imali, jel se oplodilo ista.. ? 
> Uspjela sam dogovorit sa doktoricom da preskocimo inseminacije, jedna je bila neuspjesna. Trebali u postupak prosli mjesec, al je nasla cistu. Trenutno pijem Duphaston tablete, pa se nadam da  ce cista puknuti i otici
> Ako je netko prosao postupak da mi napise, hvalaa


Pozdrav... ja sam prosla dva postupka... prvi put imala pet folikula i cetiri JS svi oplodili se ali bili samo dvje vraceni 4stanicni a ostali dvje nisu prizivili...drugi put bilo cetiri folikula i 3JS dvje bili blastice i jedna morula bila zamrznuta... jedna blastica sada bude vec velika cura i 21.3 puni 4godine..

Sretno od srca. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Paola2019

Pozdrav. Da li ima netko da zna da su snizeni trombociti u krvi rani znak trudnoće?

----------


## Paola2019

Danas radila test nakon inseminacije. Dvije su crte ali je druga crta dosta svjetlija. Da li netko mozda ima iskustva?

----------


## Marijana12.07

Paola nadam se da ste ponovili test i da je druga crta jos vidljivija.. ako jest cestitam od srca

----------


## KajTeBriga

cure koje eventualno budete u ponedjeljak i idući tjedan gore, javljajte kak je situacija, baš bi nam fino sjelo da opet stanu sa svime, a nekak se bojim da je neizbježno

----------


## Marijana12.07

Meni je jucer javila jedna cura sto je sad trebala u postupak da su joj rekli da nece radit 2 tjedna. 
Ja cu svakako jos nazvat u ponedjeljak jer sam i ja trebala iduci tjedan gore

----------


## Paola2019

Ponovila sam test i test je pozitivan. 
Hvala od srca.
Ja sam ih zvala da im javim ali se ne javljaju.

----------


## tiara85

Ja bih trebala opet u srijedu gore,u postupku sam za fet,ako nece radit pa trebali bi nam javit,barem nama koje smo u postupku

----------


## Marija01

Cure, evo samo da se javim, moja druga beta iznosi 1057, 15 dnt 2 dvodnevna embrija. Samo sam htjela podjeliti iskustvo da od simptoma nisam imala nista, ni grceve, cice se ispuhale, nista nista. Mislila sam da opet nije uspjelo. Ni sada nemam simptoma, tako da najbolje ne brinuti. U zadnjih god dana bas nemamo srece s radom odjela, al zelim puno poz beta kad se situacija s koronom smiri...

----------


## Marijana12.07

Čestitam od srca

----------


## velikavisoka

Pozdrav,
Pitam za jako dobru frendicu.

Vrlo kratko, radi se o ozbiljno zapuštenom OHSS-u (govorimo o periodu cca 9 godina) koji je prešao, sumnja se, u CLS (capilary leak syndrome). Žena je sa svojih 60 kg uobičajene težine došla na 108kg i ne mrda, samo buja (pije samo vodu i jede zelenje, nije debljina). Tjedno dobiva 3-4kg. Prošla sve moguće dr u RH i sad je doslovno pred zidom, a stanje se samo pogoršava. Dvije neuspjele trudnoće (placenta previa, blizanci, 7. mj trudnoće i 1 vanmaterična) 

Dakle ako itko, bilo tko zna nekog dr koji se bavi teškim komplikacijama IVF-a, molim preporuku...

Navodno postoji neki dobar reproduktivni endokrinolog na VV, ali shvaćam da ovo nije tema o OHSS-u, ako slučajno netko ovdje postoji tko mu zna ime, molim tu info...

U međuvremenu je poslala papire u PFC (Češka) pa čeka odgovor tj termin za skype konzultacije ili što će joj već preporučiti s obzirom na cjelokupnu situaciju...

Hvala puno unaprijed...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Cure, bok, ima koja ikakav info s Vuka? Zovem ih ali nitko se ne javlja...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Uspjela sam se probiti, ako nekog zanima, zasad rade samo preglede, ne i postupke, ali pišu podatke pa će zvati kad krenu, neka dodatna procedura će biti s formularima zbog korone. Nama to znači još mjesec dana čekanja jer je taman krenuo ciklus, pa se sad tješim barem da će se do onda sve uhodati.

----------


## LemonK

Pozdrav svima, nisam bila 4 god na ovom forumu, imam jednog velikog bebaca i vec duze planiramo drugo, ova korona mi pomrsila sve planove... ide li tko trenutno gore i zna li kakva je situacija? Da li rade koje postupke, zanima me FET konkretno?

----------


## sladja01

Danas sam zvala VV da vidim kakva je situacija jer u proteklih god dana prikupljamo nalaze za drugi postupak i receno mi je da moja gin posalje skenirane nalaze i uputnicu a5 i onda ce mi se dr.sa VV javiti sa povratnom info...ali da se svakako 2 tjedna prije postupka mora ispuniti upitnik koji nam oni posalju na mail za trijazu koja se obavlja zbog korone...

----------


## sladja01

Da se jos nadovezem na svoj tekst, zvala sam gin i rekla mi je da ja nalaze i uputnicu sama saljem, ocito sam krivo skuzila sestru i nisam pitala za mail. ..zna li netko na koju adresu se salje ako je u skorije vrijeme kretao u tu proceduru da ih ne moram zvati...

----------


## Ivana2009

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu, iako već dugo pratim objave. Na VV sam od listopada 2019., da nije bilo korone imala bih obavljen već 1.postupak (inseminacije) jer 16.3.dok sam trebala ići sa svom dokumentacijom i nalazima krvnih grupa se sve zatvorilo. Sutra šaljem ispunjen formular (14 dana prije postupka) i jedva čekam konačno krenuti. A istovremeno se bojim da će oni opet uskoro na godišnji i opet čekanje... ako ne uspije od prve (a teško da bude)... Kakva su vaša iskustva na VV? Forsiraju li najprije svih 4 inseminacija ili se može dogovoriti i ivf nakon 1/2 neuspjela pokušaja?

----------


## Ivana2009

Mail glavne sestre kamo se šalje: ivanka.jug@kb-merkur.hr

----------


## tiara85

> Da se jos nadovezem na svoj tekst, zvala sam gin i rekla mi je da ja nalaze i uputnicu sama saljem, ocito sam krivo skuzila sestru i nisam pitala za mail. ..zna li netko na koju adresu se salje ako je u skorije vrijeme kretao u tu proceduru da ih ne moram zvati...


Nisi krivo skuzila i meni danas rekla da dr. salje,a adresu neznam,rekla da ima na njihovoj stranici,poslali mi jedino taj upitnik za ispunit,meni je odgoden Fet u 3.mj zbog korone a tad sam donjela novu uputnicu i nalaze tako da moram pitat dal svejedno salje tu a5

----------


## sladja01

Poslala sam sama na neki mail koji sam pronasla na stranici pa cu vidjeti...a onda mi mozda posalju i taj upitnik iako nisam bas skuzila svrhu tog upitnika kada se mora 2 tj ranije ispuniti.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Ja sam im u petak poslala mail da mi posalju upitnik, poslali su mi ga danas jer sam ih nazvala da nisu poslali. Mail je -  ivanka.jug@kb-merkur.hr

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam slala na MPO@kb-merkur.hr, taj mail stoji uz tel broj sestara onaj 907 kao za info...pa cekam odgovor.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Ako vam ne odgovore svakako ih nazovite. Meni je odma poslala cim smo razgovor zavrsile i jos mi poslije poslala na taj mail  od petka sto sam slala.
Pitala me ime, prezime, broj mob, mail i u koji postupak idem ako znam.
Meni su svi nalazi i uputnica D1 gore.
Moja prijateljica je isla kod svog ginekologa i ginekologica je poslala na VV uputnicu, tako joj je valjda sestra na telefon rekla da ona posalje

----------


## tiara85

> Ja sam slala na MPO@kb-merkur.hr, taj mail stoji uz tel broj sestara onaj 907 kao za info...pa cekam odgovor.


Sa tog su meni poslali

----------


## tiara85

> Ako vam ne odgovore svakako ih nazovite. Meni je odma poslala cim smo razgovor zavrsile i jos mi poslije poslala na taj mail  od petka sto sam slala.
> Pitala me ime, prezime, broj mob, mail i u koji postupak idem ako znam.
> Meni su svi nalazi i uputnica D1 gore.
> Moja prijateljica je isla kod svog ginekologa i ginekologica je poslala na VV uputnicu, tako joj je valjda sestra na telefon rekla da ona posalje


I jel ti vrijede ti nalazi i uputnica il svejedno treba poslat onu a5

----------


## Marijana12.07

Nije mi nista rekla da treba druga uputnica, pa valjda vrijedi.
A za sto je ta A5?

----------


## Marijana12.07

Nalazi mi svi vrijede. Kad sam bila u 2mj pogledala je nalaze pape i brisa i tad sam vadila hormone i jos nesto. Tad sam nosila D1 uputnicu. I trebala doci u 3mj na postupak i tad su zatvorili

----------


## tiara85

> Nalazi mi svi vrijede. Kad sam bila u 2mj pogledala je nalaze pape i brisa i tad sam vadila hormone i jos nesto. Tad sam nosila D1 uputnicu. I trebala doci u 3mj na postupak i tad su zatvorili


Ma nemam pojma za sta je ta a5,meni je nesto spominjala da kao salje tvoj ginekolog tu uputnicu njima sa nalazima,pa onda kad me pitala za ime i prezime,datum rodenja itd onda je kao vidla da imam kod njih uputnicu d1 od 3mj jer su mi prekinuli postupak za Fet zbog korone,rekla sam da imam i nalaze od tada,al mi na kraju nije rekla dal mi to vrijedi il ne,a ja zaboravila pitat,ma nema veze,poslat cu im te upitnike dva tjedna prije m. pa cu se najavit prvi dan ciklusa da dolazim,neda mi se vise cekat

----------


## LemonK

Hvala svima na info...onda cekam iduce plodne dane da trazim upitnik

----------


## bulj

Ja sam bila u pauzi za prikupljanje nekih malo detaljnijih nalaza, i sad kad mi je vise manje sve stiglo danas sam zvala da pitam sta dalje. Drugi dan ciklusa mi je i narucili su me za ponedjeljak za pregled, ovaj ciklus samo dogovor sta cemo dalje, a onda se nadam u iducem stimulacija. 
Pitala sam hoce li bit kolektivnog godisnjeg kao dosada, pa kazu da nece vjerojatno. Bar nesto, nakon svih ovih pauza i cekanja

----------


## sladja01

Meni je dr.odgovorila na mail da je misljenje poslala mojoj gin uz uputnicu. Uglavnom, ponavljam osnovne nalaze i javljam im se, a veseli me ako nece biti kolektivnog godisnjeg kod njih jer bi to opet znacilo odgadjanje.

----------


## miuta821

Pozdrav curke ni mene ni je bilo dugo 2go.imamo prekrasnu curicu. Sad isto mislim da bi isli na fet imamo jos jednu morulu gore. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Cure koje ste ispunjavale trijazni upitnik,gdje da nadem broj kartona,jel to treba popunit il ostavim prazno,i jel moram kad saljem u mailu navesti za koji postupak je to?

----------


## Ivana2009

Broj kartona piše na svakom papiru povijesti bolesti od vv... u obliku je npr. broj/19 (19 krace od 2019 -godina prvog dolaska)...ja sam navela postupak u mailu kad sam trazila upitnik

----------


## tiara85

Hvala,nisam bila sigurna dal je to taj broj,ja sam zvala pa mi je poslala upitnik,al svejedno cu napisat

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure, je li koja bilana punkciji u novom prostoru... pogotovo sad nakon korone... kak to tam izgleda i funkcionira? Koliko traje? Daju li ikakve koktele ili anestetike?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Nešto daju ali zanemarivo, anestezije i dalje nema. Prostor je super sređen, ali sad zbog korone ne mogu odjednom sve krevete puniti. Sam zahvat ti je gotov za desetak minuta, ovisno kolko bude stanica, pa još malo ležiš poslije.

----------


## Ivana2009

Znači nešto kao hsg... ak sam to prezivjela bez ikakvih lijekova (prije), a bilo zacepljeno, onda cu i ovo.... ovo pretpostavljam boli kod uboda.. ili cijelo vrijeme?

----------


## tiara85

Cure,ako danas,sutra dobijem m,jel ce bit prekasno da se javim kod njih u utorak,posto se u pon ne radi za prvi uzv za Fet

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja mislim da nece biti problem, treba ponijeti one upitnike sa sobom, a ne bi bilo lose nazvati ih danas do 15:30 ili sutra i najaviti moguci dolazak (a i pitati telefonski za svaki slucaj jel se može zbog situacije s koronom sada tako)...

----------


## KajTeBriga

@tiara85
Ako dobiš danas obavezno odi sutra oko 8, ako u subotu bojim se da moraš u utorak. Ili za svaki slučaj probaj nazvati sutra pa pitati, možda ipak rade u ponedjeljak.
@ivana 2009
Meni ti je bilo puno gore od hsga, ali ja nisam imala začepljene jajovode i bila sam već granično u hiperu pa je bilo tim gore. Osjećaš ubod igle kad probija stijenku maternice, pa još kad iz folikula 'saugaju' stanice odnosno kad probijaju te mjehuriće. Meni je dr. usput objašnjavala da ovi koji su zreliji puknu sami već kad ih dotaknu, a ove nezrelije opet jače osjetiš. Tak da tih desetak minuta bude ružno, ja sam se sva preznojila i tresla se istovremeno, a od tog polušoka sam trabunjala gluposti. Ali to je moje iskustvo, ne mora značiti da bude i tvoje, ima cura koje vele da im nije bilo tak strašno. Držim fige da si u ovoj drugoj grupi  :Wink:  i samo hrabro!

----------


## tiara85

Hvala,nazvala sam ja za svaki slucaj,kad ionako neznam kad cu dobit,svaki ciklus drugaciji,rekla mi da ako dobim danas dodem sutra,ako sutra onda u pon,samo mi nije rekal u kolko sati,al uvijek sam dolazila iza 11

----------


## Ivana2009

A onda rade u pon? A mene narucili za kontrolni uzv tek u utorak valjda jer je pon neradni... ja se bojim da mi folikuli ne bi u utorak bili dovoljno veliki a rečeno da nece jos u utorak biti punkcija. A valjda dr.zna...
Hvala @KajTeBriga na iskustvu i podršci. Ja trebala na inseminaciju, ali zbog korone i folikula su promijenili plan, možda i bolje...

----------


## Ivana2009

I da, kak je nakon punkcije? 
Mislim, mene nakon hsg-a boljelo jos bolje nakon par sati i tak 3-4 dana... i to cijeli trbuh od nakupljene tekucine nakon odcepljenja...
Sretno nam svima! Pa da se prebacimo konacno na sljedeci forum o trudnoci i bebama!!!

----------


## KajTeBriga

Tiara, ja bih na tvojem mjestu došla u ponedjeljak u 8, jer pretpostavljam da će biti na režimu kao da je subota. A tad se bez najave dođe oko 8, a u ponedjeljak ako je radni dan oko 11, baš mi je prije par tjedana sestra ivanka govorila.
Ivana, ja sam ti već dan dva prije sva bila skroz na iglama, osjećala sam svaki pokret, i to me pratilo i nakon punkcije, preporučam ti uzeti godišnji ako možeš i taj dan svakako mirovati i još dan dva kasnije. Makar, mene su tolko isprepadali s tim hiperom da sam mislila da neću tjedan dana doći sebi, a već idući sam bila stvarno super i relativno brzo sam se oporavila. Samo sam recimo s treninzima nastavila tek nakon što je stigla menga (meni nisu tad vraćali blastice i zapravo još čekamo taj transfer i više smo ludi i sad malo u panici da će zbog ovih novih zaraza opet sve stopirati).
I da, nek se sve uskoro preselimo na trudnice <3

----------


## Ivana2009

Znači, nakon punkcije nema odmah olakšanja... meni počele nakon treceg dana klomifena lagano malo naticat noge, a sad nakon 4-5 od prestanka klomifena ruke (šake)... to je valjda jedna od nuspojava... 
na godišnji idem 8.7., do tad ne mogu ni na bolovanje jer je kraj skolske godine i svejedno otkud god moram ja rijesit svjedodzbe i sve to... al imam velikog razumijevanja id ravnatelja i pedagoga u skoli pa ce to biti kak mi bude pasalo

----------


## Ivana2009

Zbog korone nije bio transfer il je moguce zbog neceg drugog?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ivana, koliko budeš mogla probaj odraditi od doma, a ako budeš morala do škole samo polako, bez trčanja, naglih pokreta i naprezanja. Bude se sve posložilo, ali baš moraš paziti na sebe. 
A moj transfer, ah... Najprije mi je dva ciklusa bila ostala cista na jajniku pa nije bilo povoljno za transfer, onda je došla korona, a sad kad sam bila krajem svibnja sam upala u birokratsku zamku s onim trijažnim upitnikom jer mi je uranila menstruacija i ispalo je da sam ga poslala prekasno. Kaj da vam velim, ludim od čekanja i te neizvjesnosti, a sad još i više ako se ne obuzda broj novozaraženih jer se stvarno bojim da će opet sve stati. Tim više jer smo sad potpisali i onaj pristanak na postupak u vrijeme epidemije, po kojem u bilo kojem trenutku mogu stopirati postupak i sad paničarim i zbog toga.

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga,imas pravo,doci cu ja oko 8 namam sta za izgubit,ak dodem kasnije mozda me nece ni primit,samo da m dode danas,muci me vec par dana kao da cu dobit,a nakraju nista.nadam se da nece bit opet neka cista il sta vec. I da nam ova korona nece opet sve pokvarit i da se lagano preselimo na trudnice

----------


## Ivana2009

Paničarenje neće pomoći... smireno samo, jer od stresa nastaju problemi. 
Ljeto počinje i virus je, iako je tu, ipak valjda slabiji. Ja vjerujem da će raditi do jeseni i da ćemo uspjeti sve odraditi - punkcije i transfere i sve.

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga,sad sam tek procitala sta si napisala o tom upitniku,pa po tome ako i ja danas dobim ispast ce da sam kasno poslala upitnik,pa jesu oni normalni,pa ja vec mjesecima neznam tocno na dan kad cu dobit,nekad urani nekad kasni,pa po cemu da ja onda znam kad da posaljem a da bude to 14 dana prije,pa stvarno vise nemam zivaca,pa samo mi sad treba da me u pon posalju doma radi tog upitnika

----------


## Ivana2009

Onda držimo fige da menga ne dođe još danas nego koji dan kasnije. Ja dok sam slala računala sam da ce mi menga doci kao dan ranije (nakon 27.dc iako se to samo jednom dogodilo) tak da ne bilo prekasno...

----------


## tiara85

Ivana2009,bojim se da je kasno,upravo krenulo nesto,al sad citam mail koji su mi poslali i pise da je upitnik potrebno ispuniti 14 dana prije postupka MPO,znaci nigdje ne pise 14 dana prije m,il ja ne kuzim,znaci ja kad cu doc u pon tamo to ce bit 14 dana od ispunjenog upitnika,i pitanje dal cemo krenut u postupak ako ce bit kakva cista il nesto,vec sam mislila da neidem uopce tamo bezveze,jos cu razmislit posto nemogu nikako nazvat pa da pitam a da neidem bezveze jer nisam iz zg

----------


## KajTeBriga

E, da, vjeruj mi da mi je to bilo zadnje na pameti zašto bi mi odgodili opet postupak i da sam ostala u takvom šoku da mi je trebalo par dana da se isplačem i dođem sebi. 
Rekli su mi onda da je bolje poslati koji dan ranije za svaki slučaj, al meni je uranila taj ciklus četiri ili pet dana, nisam više sigurna, pa si ti misli. 
I kao, nije do njih nego do nacionalnih smjernica, a u druge bolnice se taj upitnik ne šalje dva tjedna prije nego se donese na taj prvi pregled odnosno prvi dan postupka. 
Tak da ti sad stvarno želim da ne stigne danas i da ne prođeš isto ko ja, iskreno ti držim fige!

----------


## KajTeBriga

Tiara, ako bude točno 14 dana u ponedjeljak otkad si poslala, odi svakak, nemoj propuštati priliku jer gle kak je sve neizvjesno, pitanje kak će biti situacija idući mjesec, ja bih svakak otišla.

----------


## Ivana2009

14 dana prije dolaska se salje, ne treba biti 14 dana prije menge!

----------


## tiara85

Ma ja cu otic i sve im lijepo objasnit,a sad il ce me uzet il ne neznam,cekam taj fet od 5mj prosle godine

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma ne razumijem zbog čega kompliciraju nekom zbog dan-dva prekasno poslanog upitnika, a prosli petak dok sam ja bila, dosli neki dvoje (Romi), upitnik nisu poslali (navodno postom), a nista stiglo, tamo im dali prazne obrasce da ispune, nisu znali tocno ispunit (krivo prezime pisali), ljutili se i psovali što to moraju pisati (suprug), pomagali im na kraju ispunjavati doktori, nisu ih uopce odbili... tak da...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Daj zezaš me da su ih primili bez da su prije to poslali... Možda su tek u nekoj početnoj fazi pa su ispunili da se vrate. Ili su malo popustili oko toga, mada čisto sumnjam, ja sam pokušavala na sve načine izvući situaciju kad sam bila na pregledu ali je dr. bila nepopustljiva. S time da sam čak poslala obrazac bez datuma i mogla sam tad tamo napisati datum koji odgovara, ali nije dolazilo u obzir. Od muke sam izletila iz ordinacije i bolnice bez da sam pokupila otpusno, još sam se i vraćati morala. 
A ne može biti niti dan kraće jer se tih dva tjedna odnose na period unutar kojeg bi se mogli razviti simptomi kod eventualne zaraze. A to je samo formular koji ispuniš, nije da ne možeš smuljati. Ok, krivično možeš odgovarati ako se utvrdi da lažeš, ali ako hoće biti sigurni da nismo zaraženi bolje da nas sve na testiranje pošalju prije i bok. 
Zapravo sam stekla dojam da oni najradije ne bi ništ radili dok epidemija ne stane, jer je još neistraženo kako virus djeluje na zametke, koji su rizici u trudnoći i tako to, zato sve one čitabe dobijemo prije koje moramo proučiti. I sami preuzimamo odgovornost na sebe ako negdje pođe po zlu.

----------


## tiara85

Pa eto,neko moze neko ne,vidjet cemo sve u pon,cure drzite fige ja takoder i vama,sretno nam bilo.
Ivana2009,sretno u utorak,javi kad ce punkcija,samo se nemoj bojat i sve ce bit u redu,ja imam jedan jajnik i dobili 15 stanica,bolilo je al prezivjela,imam dosta visok prag boli,taj dan odmarala i bilo sve super.
KajTeBriga,jel ti kreces sa sljedecom m ili?

----------


## Ivana2009

Ne zezam, bila tam u čekaonici, sve sam čula u vidjela. Izašli neki dva i laboratorija i sestra na šalteru i svi im pomagali ispuniti to jer nisu sami ispunili točno. Nisu znali ni reći točno prezime. Na kraju su ih tražili dokumente i ispunjavali s njima. I još se ljutili... nisu imali oboje ni maske pa je suprug udaljen iz čekaonice i nakon toga je žena čekala na red....

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala tiara! Držim fige da te prime bez problema (jer trebali bi stvarno). Javi kak je prošlo. Ja se nadam punkciji do kraja sljedeg tjedna. Prezivjela sam bolni hsg pa cu i ovo kako god, samo nek ima jajnih stanica i da se oplode... i porod boli pa idemo prema tome...

----------


## tiara85

Ivana2009,hvala,naravno javit cu,ma prezivjela sam ja puno toga jos,gubitak bebe u 22tjednu trudnoce,inducirani porod,dva dana nakon toga kiretaza,tako da mi punkcija najmanji problem,ma jake smo mi zene ni neznamo koliko

----------


## Ivana2009

Baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Poznam toliko cura koje ostanu trudne slučajno, često neželjeno, a većinom uredne trudnoće i ne znaju cijeniti to... a sve više žena s problemima koje se do rođenja zdrave bebe baš svega natrpe... a vrijeme ide...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Žene, držim vam fige, ja se isto nadam krajem idućeg tjedna krenuti po smrzliće, javljajte kak ste, lakše je kad ovo zajedno prolazimo <3

----------


## Ivana2009

Smrzliće? Koliko u vv embrija vraćaju (ako naravno uopce ima više od 1)? O čemu to ovisi?

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga hvala,mi imamo jos taj jedan par  od 2017,po koje smo krenuli jos u 5mj,al eto samo nikako.
Ivana2009,mene su pitali dal zelim da mi vrate 1 ili 2,tako da smo se odlucili na 2,kao i u prijasnjim postupcima,a ostale su tako i zaledili po 2.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Tak smo se i mi odlučili, da smrznu dva a samo dva su nam na kraju i dogurala do blastociste, drugih nemamo. I odlučili smo ako ovi ne uspiju mijenjati kliniku, jednostavno smo tu previše vremena izgubili...
Tiara, od ovog svibnja ili prošle godine čekate na FET?

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga,od prosle godine,kenuli i eto cista,dobila duphaston tablete pa m na 19 dan ciklusa,opet nista kao, zbrckan ciklus,tada oni otisli na godisnji,kad su se vratili eto problemi sa endometriom nije mi se od estrofema uopce debljao,do 7,5 dalje nista,tada sa dr. dogovorli prirodni fet bez lijekova,opet cista,pa uzeli pauzu,napravila novu papu i briseve i u 3mj opet,i konacno sve u redu i tad mi prekinuli radi korone.
Mi smo ih imali sveukupno 6 do 5 dana,dva odma vratili 5 dan i tad sam ostala trudna al eto nije dobro zavrsilo,pa kad sam se malo smirila otisli po jos 2 al tada nista i eto jos imamo ta dva

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ajme Tiara, a ja ludim ovih šest mjeseci, čovječe, ovo vaše je još duže i kompliciranije, baš mi je žao. 
Sad bude nam dobitni, mora se nešt pokrenuti, mora!  :Smile:

----------


## tiara85

Ma KajTeBriga,nekome treba duze,nekome krace,al kad pogledas sve se mi borimo za isto,tako da smo na istom,nema tu neke razlike,svima nam zelim da nam uspije ovog puta,javljam sutra sta sam rijesila

----------


## Ivana2009

Tiara... jesi li uspješno riješila???

----------


## tiara85

Evo cure,jesam,sve u redu,nema ciste,idemo dalje,dala mi estrofem od danas i sljedeci ponedjeljak kontrola.ja sam odma na salteru rekla da sam dosla nenajavljeno i da mi je m uranila i da neznam dal ce bit problem sa upitnikom,pogledala je datum i rekla da je ok.

----------


## Ivana2009

Super! Ma nemaju što komplicirat s upitnikom pa baš da i je dan-dva razlika... sad samo daljeee...

----------


## tiara85

A eto neznam,vjerojatno onda racunaju 14 dana do dolaska a ne do m. Zao mi je sto nekima prekidaju zbog tog,jos smo morali potpisat pristanak na postupak za vrijeme korone,i pristanak na odmrzavanje embrija,dobro da je suprug bio samnom jer nisam znala da nije dozvoljena pratnja.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja evo obavila pregled, sutra moram opet u 8:00, folikul navodno vodeći samo 1, al nije još taman dovoljno velik da se odredi dan štoperice i punkcije... valjda će do sutra narasti jos malo...

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure, ljuta sam i tužna, moj folikul nij uopce narastao nego se počeo mijenjat u nešto čudno (nije vise sav kak treba biti crni, počeo dobivat neke sive sjene) i doktorica odustala od postupka jer takav folikul ne može imat uspješnu ovulaciju pa nema smisla ni čekati ni štoperica ni punkcija...  :Sad:

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ivana, užasno mi je žao, stvarno. To stalno iščekivanje i odgađanje je nešto što meni stvarno najteže pada, a što smo duže u tome sve teže i stvarno mi je žao čuti takve vijesti. Isplači se, ja si uvijek uzmem dva tri dana da ležim i plačem, bez tog bi se valjda raspala po putu.
A što je rekla dr., moraš pauzirati ciklus ili možeš odmah idući mjesec? I jesu ti to sad računali ko postupak?

----------


## tiara85

Ajme Ivana,zao mi je,neznam sta da ti kazem,stvarno,najgore je to sto kad ides tamo nikad neznas sta ce bit,dal ce bit sve ok il ne,meni se vrti vec sto pitanja u glavi a gdje je tek ponedjeljak,ako je sad bilo sve ok to me znaci da ce na iducem pregledu bit ok,i to me ubija,al ono stvarno.

----------


## Ivana2009

Nece računati da je to bio postupak, nego samo folikulimetrije i mogu odmah sljedeci ciklus ispočetka, tako da danas opet šaljem novi trijažni upitnik i moram utriće stavljat svejedno. Ima folikula jos (crnih), ali malih, njih se u ovom slučaju ne uzima u obzir.
3.dan ciklusa je dr. (Ali ne ovoj koja me tri put nakon tog gledala) taj jedan folikul bio čudan (prevelik za 3.dc), dvoumila se jel da mi daje terapiju klomifena uopce ili pričekat sljedeci ciklus... jos sam jucer pitala jel moguce da je tu neki problem... ispalo je da nije od pocetka bilo ok... a ova dr.smatra da se to nikak nije moglo vidjet na uzv 3.dc, da sam ja nest krivo skuzila...
Ma prije mene dosla neka zena na punkciju, nakon štoperice sa svime što treba, suprug vec dao i svoj uzorak i na uzv očito isto neki problem i poslali ih doma...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ajme koliko komplikacija po putu  :Sad:  znaš kaj, ako ti ne računaju ko propali postupak, možda i nije nam kraju loše sve ispalo, možda te mogla u startu opisati pa bi bilo ok, a ovak zapravo nisi tak puno izgubila. Osim još mjesec dana i još buket živaca, jel.
Ja u petak idem gore na prvi pregled za FET, doslovno strepim kaj mi bude ovaj put pošlo po zlu.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma nisam skroz u bedu, nije mi postupak barem iskoristen, a bolje ovak nego da punkcijom ispadne 0 js... po prirodi sam optimist, taman s novom mengom mi počinje godišnji pa ću smirenije to sljedeći ciklus rješavati. Držim fige za petak Kaj Te Briga,  Tiara tebi za ponedjeljak!!! Ja ću sad odraditi s dječicom u školi ta dva zadnja dana i svjedodžbe i svu tu papirologiju, a onda s novom mengom u nove pobjede!!!

----------


## tiara85

Ivana,hvala,KajTeBriga,drzim palceve za sutra,sretno.Ja sam pocela pit sok od cikle,jest ananas,sve za endometrij,ananas jos nekako al od cikle mi muka cijeli dan,nemogu ga ni pomirisat a kamoli popit,al pijuckam nekako,silim se

----------


## KajTeBriga

Jel to radiš svježi ili kupiš? Jer ak je svježi probaj natrpat unutra nekaj da lakše ide, bananu, med, nešto slatko. Ja sam ovisnik o ananasu i inače, sa svježom ciklom se jako borim ali vjerojatno ću je i ja od danas ubaciti, drugi dan ciklusa je, valjda nije kasno.
Tiara, kakav je uopće protokol za FET, jel oni čekaju ovulaciju ili je stopiraju? Nikad nismo došli do te faze i taj dio mi je zapravo nejasan *malosesramim*

----------


## tiara85

Imam kupljeni,nije kasno,meni danas 6.dc,pa sam jucer tek pocela pit,al moram se prisilit cim vise da probam taj endometrij barem malo popravit.
Ja sam uvijek isla sa estrofemom,daju ga kao za zadebljanje endometrija,mada meni ne koristi bas,onda ti prate to zadebljanje,e sad meni je na 16.dc bio 7,5,i na pregledu prije,rekli mi da je to kao zadovoljavajuce,mada bi trebao bit deblji,,i tad su mi odredili kad ce bit fet,ja sam ga imala na 20.dc.,a sad neznam kad ce,jednom su mi odgodili fet jer je bio 7,5,al je sljedeci put ispalo da je meni to normalno zadebljanje,nisam bas skuzila kako

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ma ne budem ni ja danas krenula, pričekat ću sutra da vidim hoće li me uopće uzeti, da se ne forsiram bez veze. Sva sam optimistična  :Undecided:

----------


## tiara85

Drzim fige da te uzmu,i da bude sve u redu,ja jedva cekam ponedjeljak,a opet me neka nervoza hvata cim se sjetim

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga,i?kako proslo,jesi uspijela?

----------


## Ivana2009

I? Jesi li Kaj Te Briga uspješno danas obavila na vv?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Jesam! Osjećala sam se prije ko da na streljanje idem, a onda nakon svega sam se sjetila zašto smo bili zadovoljni dok smo bili zadovoljni  :Smile:  krenula danas s estrofemom, kontrola za tjedan dana, samo da se fino zdeblja  :Wink:

----------


## tiara85

Jeeee...super,ajd sad cikla i ananas,hahaha,meni se povraca kad se samo sjetim na sok,jucer mi mama dala svijezu ciklu sa vrta pa ju sad jedem na salatu,mene vec sad uzasna nervoza hvata,do ponedjeljka cu poludit

----------


## Ivana2009

Super! Držim fige da i dalje bude islo kako treba!!! Veselim se dobrim vijestima!

----------


## Ivana2009

Tiara, jesi bila na vv danas? Kak je proslo?

----------


## tiara85

Jesam,i dosla doma i prespavala cijelo popodne,od soka,moj endo 5mm na 10.dc,nakon estrofema,cikle,ananasa,nisam ocekivala previse nesto al sam se svim silama trudila da ga zadebljam al ocito kod mene nece i nece,u petak kontrola pa cemo vidjet dalje

----------


## Hope91

Pozdrav, ja imam sličnu situaciju. Bila sam u 3.mj i dogovor je bio da se javim 3.DC za terapiju i u 4.mj su zatvorili. Danas sam zvala jer mi je 1.DC i nisam skužila tu proceduru sa tih 14 dana? Dal se može danas poslati mail pa ako oni odg da uspijem do četvrtka tamo, il moram čekati iduči ciklus i poslati 14 dana ranije.. Uopće nekužim taj dio..

----------


## KajTeBriga

Uh, ne znam ti kaj pametno reći, jer mene nisu htjeli uzeti kad mi je par dana ranije stigla menstruacija. Čudno da ti nije sestra to uopće spomenula, ali probaj nazvati sutra pa pitati čisto da ne gubiš vrijeme. Iz mojeg iskustva imam osjećaj da neće proći, ali možda su malo ublažili to sve, ne znam ti konkretno odgovoriti. 
@tiara, jako mi je žao i jako držim fige da nabuja u zadnjih par dana. A i prošli FET-ovi su ti zbog endometrija odgađani, ak se dobro sjećam?

----------


## tiara85

Hope91,ako su ti poslali upitnike i ako ti je danas 1.dc posaljes ispunjene njima 14 dana prije sljedece menstruacije,ako su ti tocne svaki mjesec,ako ne posalji dan dva prije sigurnije je i tad se najavis opet 1dc,ja sam poslal 14 dana prije i uranila mi m al su me uzeli jer mi taj dan kad sam dosla kod njih bilo tocno 14 dana,tako da neznam jel su me uzeli zbog tog il su sta ublazili,probaj nazvat sutra i pitat opet,al nevjerujem da ce te vec u cetvrtak uzet

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga,imala sam jedan fet sa 7.5mm i nije uspio,tako da su mi kasnije odgodili,kao imamo super smrzlice i da bi bilo steta da pokvarimo sve,i sad me brine da mi opet ne odgode zbog tog sad kad nije cista ili bilo sta drugo a imam problema s tim od kad sam imala pobacaj i kiretazu,i nikad nije bio deblji od tad,neznam sta da radim vise,trpam se sa tim sokom i ananasom da mi netreba ni nista drugo za jest

----------


## Ivana2009

Hope, probaj, ali telefonski provjeri jel moze tako, ali sumnjam jer meni 15.dc rekli za sljedeci ciklus odmah poslati novi uptnik da bude 14 dana prije dolaska poslan. 
Javi svakako sto su ti rekli...
Tiara, pij ananas i ciklu i dalje, vjerojatno ce ti se zgadit, ali nekad treba tako... drzim fige da u petak bude barem 8-9 mm

----------


## tiara85

Ivana2009,ma trudim se,cak mi se sad ni ne gadi tolko,nekako nisam bas sigurna da ce doc do 8-9,al vidjet cemo,hvala cure,zelim nam svu srecu

----------


## inika1

Jel se kojoj dogodilo da je ba punkciji endometrij 10 mm . A na dan transfera padne ispod 6mm i zbog toga nemoze biti ET-a. Koji bi mogao biti razlog?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja do punkcije nisam stigla... endometrij mi, barem, nadam se, neće biti problem dok za to dođe vrijeme, jer je i sad dr.samo prokomentirala 15.dc da mi endometrij debeo... a i moj dr.gin kaže već godinu dana da je ok, trolinijski...
Tiara, je li kod tebe bolje danas?

----------


## tiara85

Eto mene,endo nije 8-9mm al je 7mm,kaze dr. da ce se to fino jos podebljat kolko treba do feta,dobila utrogestane od 5.7.fet je 10.7.

----------


## Ivana2009

Super, eto, bit će to sad sve ok...
Samo da nam korona ne zatvori vv

----------


## tiara85

Ma nece

----------


## sladja01

Ima li netko informacija kakvo je stanje u bolnici, rade li normalno? Poslala sam trijazni upitnik i iduci tjedan bi trebala u postupak ako sve bude ok pa tek toliko da cujem ako je netko isao ovih dana...

----------


## tiara85

Sladja01,evo bas se vozim tamo,imam Fet danas,s tim da sam 48h prije trebala napravit test na covid,eto sad i to treba prije punkcije ili transfera al to ce ti rec ako udes u postupak,ako do tad ne ukinu

----------


## sladja01

Ma da, to su onda uveli ovih dana jer prije 10 dana kada sam slala trijazni upitnik nisu mi rekli. Sretno danas.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Tiara, zezaš! Pa ja sam bila u srijedu na FET-u, ni riječi o tome! Očito je to neka ful friška odluka, ja sam je izgleda taman izbjegla...

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga,ne zezam u pon mi poslali mail,a ja trebala nac gdje cu na test jer su guzve kod nas i narucuje se, a da se zbog tog ne vozim u zg,i jedva me ugurali nekako,ajmo rec malo prek veze jer mi sogorica radi na epidemiologiji

----------


## Ivana2009

Da, i ja bila danas na pregledu i trebat ce covid-test prije punkcije... tiara, jesi danas imala fet?

----------


## tiara85

Ivana2009,jesam,vozim se doma u lezeci,al prvo cu se dobro najest,a od sutra lagano,lagane setnjice itd.
Kad imas punkciju?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Tiara, uzela si bolovanje? Jel i tebi bi dr. Kardum na transferu?

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga,ja ne radim,al kad sam radila sam dobila bolovanje bez problema,kad je bila punkcija onda od nje na dalje.
Meni bila dr. Jukic,neznam tko je taj dr. To je neki novi?

----------


## tiara85

Kad vadis betu?

----------


## KajTeBriga

21.7. tek, a već sam luda  :Shock: 
dr. kardum je na subspecijalizaciji mislim, inače je u merkuru na ginekologiji, meni je bio i na punkciji još u siječnju, zajedno s dr. bursaćem koji mi je i radio punkciju. sad je FET kardum odradio sam, divan i izuzetno drag čovjek.
a za bolovanje mi je rekao da imam pravo, ali već prije sam odlučila da neću, ovak se barem malo koncentriram na nešto drugo.

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga,ja 23.7. Ako nemas neki stresan i fizicki naporan posao zasto ne,mislim da sam vidjela prije jednog onako s naocalama,ma ja sam ti ovaj put odlucila bit hladna ko led,a dal cu uspjet neznam,uglavnom dr. mi je rekla danas malo vise odmaranja,a od sutra lagane setnjice,sve ono laganini,tako da eto vidjet cemo,nisam dobila fragmin,nego aspirin,utrogestan i estrofem dalje,sretno,drzim palceve

----------


## Ivana2009

Danas tek pregled 2.dc, u cetvrtak kontrola pa ce se vidjet... sad sam od sutra pet dana na 3x1 klomifenu...
Nadam se da ce ovaj ciklus biti bolje

----------


## KajTeBriga

ivana, pa brzo si dogurala do novog postupka, ili mi se samo čini, jednom kad se pokrene puno je lakše nego stalno čekati a ne znaš što čekaš i koliko dugo ćeš čekati. držim fige jako da bude bolje nego prošli...
nama je prvi transfer uopće i nekak sam sva pozitivna, a toga se najviše bojim, kad me obuzme ta neka dragost i sreća, obično se sve izjalovi. a ne mogu si pomoći, jednostavno mi je takav osjećaj...

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma kad mi je prekinut postupak 24.6.na  15. dc, taman sam odma rad morala poslat nove upitnike i menga stigla lijepo bez kasnjenja tako da je sad poceo novi ciklus... a pauza ne treba biti jer nije postupka ni bilo..

----------


## tiara85

Ivana2009,ma bit ce sad sve ok,vidjet ces,drzim fige.
KajTeBriga,gle nikad neznas kako ce zavrsit,al dobro je razmisljat pozitivno,nekako se bolje osjecas,barem ja tako

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure samo pozitiva, odmor i čim zdraviji život, koliko je moguće...
Držim vam objema palčeve-tiara i KajTeBriga, čuvajte svoje embriće (bebice) i sebe pa da uskoro budu dva plusića!!!

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ivana, hvala ti! Javljaj nam svoj napredak, da nam čekanje bude zanimljivije  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Zna li netko da li ovjeren pristanak za mpo kod biljeznika treba donijeti odmah 3.dan kada kada se krece u postupak?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Bilo bi dobro da ga imate tad, ali mislim da smo mi znali na tom prvom pregledu tek uzeti upitnik i onda ga donijeti ovjerenog na drugom pregledu. Jer obrazac nema nigdje online, moraš ga fizički uzeti kod njih...

----------


## sladja01

Dobili smo ga jos prije god dana kada smo krenuli ali s obzirom da se sve zakompliciralo nikako da ga ovjerimo, budemo mi onda sutra ujutro prije nego idemo tamo to ovjerili za svaki slucaj, valjda je obrazac ostao isti.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ako i nije 100% isti, mogli su promijenit font il nest slično jer zakon je isti...

----------


## bulj

Ovjereni pristanak trebas donjet do dana punkcije

----------


## tiara85

sladja01,isti je obrazac,ja sam ga imala od prosle godine,ovjeren i kod njih bio od tad.mozes ga donjet sutra,a mozes i na sljedeci pregled 
Ivana,hvala,uskoro ces i ti cuvat svoje,drzi palceve i sretno 
KajTeBriga,kako si,kak se osjecas?

----------


## KajTeBriga

I svakak i nikak. Malo osjećam neki pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, pa malo malo ne osjećam ništa. Obrisala sam drugi i treći dan nakon transfera malo sukrvice, to je rekao da bi moglo biti implantacijsko, al opet, meni tak bude tijekom ovulacije koja se taman poklopila, pa pokušavam ne o tome razmišljati. Radim normalno, pazim da ne dižem ništa teško i fale mi treninzi, užasno, pa kompenziram dužim šetnjama. I ludim od čekanja, danas sam se probudila i mrak mi je na oči pao kad sam shvatila da je tek srijeda. Obećala sam si da neću raditi test prije nego bude dan prije bete, a noćas sam sanjala da je test bio pozitivan pa si sad još više mislim da neće biti... Al to ti je tak, kak me koju minutu pitaš

----------


## KajTeBriga

nije mi prošao post do kraja, fali pitanje kak si ti tiara  :Grin:

----------


## sladja01

Bila ja danas, za svaki slucaj ovjerili usput i predali. A usput pitanje ako je netko bio na klomifenima, ostao nam jos jedan prirodni postupak pa idemo probati, koji dan otprilike mogu ocekivati punkciju? U pon idem na kontrolu.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja sam na klomifenima, tj.danas popila zadnje tri.. i ja se pitam kad bi to moglo biti  (pogotovo sad jer treba covid testiranje)... samo nek bude... nadam se sutra da ce uzv pokazat dobar napredak...

----------


## Ivana2009

Kaze uzv da su folikuli 8.dc jos mali, oko 10 mm, ali su za taj dan ok, sad jos malo klomifena dva dana pa cemo vidjet u pon. Svaki put nas ima u čekaoni sve više i više..

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure, jel išao netko možda već na covid-test na Andrija štampar u zg-u, zbog hitnoce i nemogucnosti obavljanja blize-doma? Kako tamo funkcionira taj drive-test? Treba se naručiti ili se dođe samo s uputnicom?

----------


## tiara85

KajTe Briga,ma isto ko i ti,kad me boli,zasto boli kad ne zasto ne,svaki dan me uhvate neki bolovi,ko da ce svaki cas iscurit iz mene,sise me tek pocele jucer bolit,al ne strasno sve ko u pms-u,al vjerojatno od utrogestana,neznam ni sama,nemogu se sjetit kako mi je bilo kad sam ostala trudna,al opet nemogu usporedivat jer je tad bila stimulacija,ma neznam vise sta da mislim,a do cetvrtka treba izdrzat,neznam ni ja dal cu radit test prije,nemam ga ni doma trebala bi kupit,kad sam ostala trudna radila sam ga 9dpt jer sam imala uzasne bolove preko noci do jutra i tad sam ga napravila cisto onako da me ne iznenadi menga il negativna beta a ono +,i ja setam,ne dizem tesko,radim sve polako,lezim samo kad stavljam utrice,al onda zaspim u sekundi,a bit ce kako bude,nemozemo nista osim cekat i nadat se

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, drzim fige da folikuli u pon budu dobri. A sto se testa tice, mene isto malo brine hocu li to uspjeti obaviti i dobiti nalaz na vrijeme.

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja, hvala... ako nikako drugačije, kampirat ću kod dr. Andrije Štampara dok me netko ne testira... jer ako mi kažeu pon ujutro da je punkcija u srijedu ujutro, u utorak je malo kasno testirat se da nalaz imam, a testiranja su u manjim bolnicama samo do 9, a teleportirat se iz ZG u Kc nazalost ne mogu...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Čovječe, koje komplikacije... Pa trebali bi oni uputit, najavit makar, mog supruga su prije dva mjeseca naručili prije operacije točno na minutu na test, sve je bilo tempirano. Istina, bolnica van Zg i ovo je malo teže sve jer ne možeš predvidjeti unaprijed, ali tim više bi oni trebali biti umreženi i povezani da se to stigne riješiti, a ne da ti vele moraš imati nalaz, ali snađi se sama... Koma! 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sladja01

Meni jos kaze moja doktorica da mi ne moze dati uputnicu dok ne znam tocan dan kada cu raditi test jer me kao uz izdavanje uputnice odmah mora i naruciti tako da zivi bili pa vidjeli kako cu to obaviti.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja sam uputnicu dobila, nije naslovljena na neku određenu bolnicu/ustanovu, a za kad me treba naručiti mogu doktoru javiti i telefonski, samo trebali bi se znat 2 dana prije, a to je nemoguce.... valjda ce uvazit najavu u zg malo prije dolaska, drive-in... nije valjda takva guzva

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, a jesi li se raspitala hoces li moci obaviti test u Stamparu, ja trazim info po netu ali nista ne nalazim.  I znaci, tebi je doktorica uputnicu dala bez kompliciranja?

----------


## Ivana2009

Uputnicu sam dobila bez problema. Samo javim doktoru kad bi trebala na testiranje, on mora najaviti i reci zbog čega treba... do sad nije narucivao u zg, ali ak ne bude izvedivo stici u kc, negdje se mora, u ZG je taj drive-in pa valjda ce me htjeti testirati..

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure, evo ja obavila testiranje na Andrija Štampar- bez problema, bez najave, samo treba uputnica, brzo i bezbolno... 
punkcija u srijedu, danas štoperica navečer... imam tri folikula 18, 18 i 17 mm... držite fige na sve prođe ok

----------


## tiara85

Ivana,super,drzim fige,sretno i javi u srijedu kako je proslo

----------


## KajTeBriga

Cure, moj test negativan na 12. dan poslije transfera, sutra reda radi idem vaditi betu, ali šarafi me već od jučer ko pred mengu i stala sam s terapijom pa čekam svaki čas procuriti.
Nadam se da vaše vijesti budu ljepše...

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

E da, koje ste imale punkciju i transfer vec - kada se zna kolko je stanica i kad ce biti transfer? Isti dan najave ili nazovu?

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, super za folikule i dobro je cuti da je i testiranje obavljeno bez problema, ja danas popodne zovem dr.da mi hoce nece mora dati uputnicu.  Ja sutra moram jos na kontrolu, nakon 5 dana klomifena imam jedan vodeci folikul i dosta manjih pa ce sutra dr.odluciti jel ce punkcija biti u cet ili petak.  A sto se broja stanica tice, odmah iza transfera se zna koliko ih je i ja sam bila 3 dan iza punkcije narucena ali ipak se cekao 5.dan pa mi je onda bio transfer.  KajTeBriga, zao mi je bas sto je tako...

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga,zao mi je,neznam sta da ti kazem,svejedno vadi betu,ja nebi prestajala sa terapijom do bete,drzi se

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ma idem sutra, ali nema mi smisla nastavljati, već sam sama sebi odvratna s tim utrogestanom, čim prije procurim mogu to staviti iza sebe i okrenuti se dalje... Danas sam čista negativa, ali držim fige jako da vama bude bolje

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

KajTeBriga,  mozda beta pokaze ipak, zato se i vadi jer testovi nisu najsigurniji u tako ranoj fazi...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ma petodnevne su mi vraćane, da se ima što vidjeti već bi se svakak vidjelo. Lakše mi je ako ne nastavljam agoniju te lažne nade i čekanja čuda. Što prije odtugujem, to prije mogu dalje, ali kužim vas što mi govorite, da je netko drugi u ovoj situaciji i ja bih govorila isto  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Jutro,KajTeBriga pridruzujem ti se sa negativnim testom,nisam toliko tuzna koliko sam ljuta,embriji tako odlicni ne kuzim jednostavno u cemu je problem,vise nemam snage,nemamo vise smrzlica,al definitivno cu potrazit neko drugo misljenje,a dok ova j..... korona traje ne mislim ulazit u novi postupak,ne zelim prolazit procedure koje mi netrebaju

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ja već dva sata čekam vađenje krvi za betu, samo da se potvrdi da je negativna... Kasnim na posao urnebesno, i meni je svega puna kapa... Ali ne mislim odustati, ni mi nemamo smrzlića, utoliko mi je lakše ići dalje, jedino sam se sjetila jučer da sam zaboravila potvrditi putne naloge, to bi mogao biti jedini razlog zašto ću se vraćati na VV. Mislim i da znam gdje ćemo dalje, baš zato da dobijem drugo mišljenje i drugačiji pristup, možda upali, tu više ne želim gubiti vrijeme...
Tiara, jako mi je žao, baš. 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Ja sam jucer podigla uputnicu tako da cu ic vadit u cetvrtak samo tolko da im znam javit,ne mislim ni ja odustat samo cu potrazit drugo misljenje,gdje mi nece rec da je sve u redu,a nije,jer bi vec hrpu klinaca imala doma,i to me najvise ljuti,prije ove korone se dr. maksimalno posvetila tome da uspijemo,barem sam imala takav dojam,al sad kad sam dosla ponovo kao da je sve nabrzaka,dogovorili smo da cemo ic prirodno u fet pa mi opet dali estrofem,a nedaj boze da sta spomenes,evo jednostavno sam toliko ljuta da bi mogla mobitel pregrist,a jos k tome nemam ni osjecaj da bi vjestica mogla stic,nikakvih bolova,nista,osim sto me grudi jos bole

----------


## Gazdarica

Pozdrav. Pratim i citam postovo,al nemam volje se javljat, a ni nesto mudro za podjelit. I ja sam nedavno bila na vracanju, negativna beta. Svaki put su mi vracene 5 blastice. Sve uredu ali se neprima. Sad sam dragom uzela profertil, i koenzim q10  , i sa tim ga stopam. Sljedeca 3 mj ne mislim ici nikuda. Luda sam vise od tih pregleda, i onda na kraju nesto nadu. Pa opet otrov trpat u sebe, a otic po drugo misljenje , pa da mi kaze sve uredu. Ne znam. Kuda dalje...citam postove na kraju mi to sve izgleda isto.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Da, i ja sam jako nezadovoljna pristupom, a  uz to, ako još jednom budem morala na punkciju bez anestezije, vrištat ću na mjesec. Ja stvarno imam visok prag tolerancije na bol, ali ovo je nešto kroz što ne želim više ikad na živo prolaziti. 
Osim toga, više puta mi se dogodilo da, kad uletim kod doktora na zamjeni, ovaj se čudom čudi kako ili ne uzimam terapiju koju on misli da bih trebala ili zašto još neki zahvat nije napravljen. I onda kad pitam što sad, odgovor bude, ništa, ja sam tu na zamjeni. 
Pa si ti misli, zato želim friške oči u našem slučaju, a još kad se tome priboje sve birokratske komplikacije... Nemam što dalje razmišljati. Osim u koju ćemo bolnicu dalje, a mislim da sam se odlučila za Petrovu.

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

Curke, žao mi je zbog vaših neuspjeha, iako koliko sam shvatila jos nisu gotovi testovi bete, zato ne gubite nadu jos koji dan...
KajTe Briga, koliko folikula je bilo na punkciji da je bila takva bol? Ili to nema veze s tim?
Sada se ne nosi svoja spavacica ni nista (zbog korone)... u cemu su zene onda tamo? U njihovim nekim???
Jedna cura je pricala da je dobila toliko injekcija prije (u venu i guzu) da ju bolila zapravo samo guza od injekcije...  i vi ste dobile tako il je to novo?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ivana, bez brige, dobiš tamo spavaćicu, šlapice a sad i kapicu za glavu  :Smile: 
E, a sad mi stvarno nije bila namjera isprepadati te zbog punkcije, ali ja to više ne želim ponoviti bez anestezije. Meni su izvadili 8 stanica, otišlo u blagi hiper, sve prije i poslije je mačji kašalj u usporedbi s tih 5-10 minuta na stolu. Što ne znači da će i tebi biti tako, probaj ne razmišljati o tome kad je već takva situacija da i dalje ne nude anesteziju.
A ta sredstva za smirenje na mene nisu imale nikakav učinak, niti me boljelo dupe od toga  :Smile:  
I stigla je beta još ujutro, ravna nula  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma ja sam se pripremila vec na bol tak da kak bude, bude... a lijekovi inace na mene djeluju bas jako i duze nego je to obicno (2013.kod uklanjanja polipa dobila neki koktelcic od kojeg sam bila jos dva dana zmantana), a nakon zahvata spavala par sati... prije hsg mi nisu dali nista, mogla sam izdrzat, inace bi mi dali... tak da prezivjet cu tih 5-10 min

----------


## tiara85

Gle ja sam izdrzala punkciju 15 kom,s tim da imam samo jedan jajnik,da boli boli jebiga,al sam sama sebi rekla da moram izdrzat za ono sto najvise zelim,al mislim da ovi neuspjesni postupci jace bole,barem mene,npr kod punkcije sa 7 il 8 vise neznam koliko ih je bilo u prvom me jace boljelo nego sa 15,s tim da je bio drugi dr.
KajTeBriga i meni je jedna od opcija Petrova,al imam jos vremena za razmisljat jer pod koronom necu nigdje ic

----------


## KajTeBriga

Tiara, svaka čast na toj odluci, ja nakon ovih izgubljenih godinu dana na vuku više niti minute ne želim gubiti, 36 mi je godina, ni u posvojenju se ne bih rado našla s 40.

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

KajTeBriga,ma ni ne pomisljam o Vuku,previse godina sam izgubila tu,meni 35 tako da nemam ni ja puno vremena,da nisam imala smrzlice vec bi odavno potrazila neku drugu bolnicu,samo mi ovo sa koronom dodatno stvara stres,a nepotreban,mislim na papirologiju,test itd,samo cu uzet pauzu preko ljeta,ionako moja socijalna gin ide na go u 8mj,tako da nemogu nista ni rjesavat,jedino obavljat konzultacije,a i za to mi treba uputnica

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam bila na dvije punkcije, 4 i 10 folikula.. meni te inekcije nisu nista pomogle, mislim da je to vise kao psihicko smirenje  :Smile:  a da boli, boli, ali srecom ne traje predugo. Ali da su mogli organizirati i anesteziju u novom prostoru, zaista jesu, pogotovo sto druge bolnice to nude. Ja imam u petak punkciju, 5 vecih folikula imam. Sretno svima u svim planovima koje imate.

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure prezivjela sam punkciju!!! Nije bilo bezbolno, ne može biti, ali kratko je bilo... Pripremila sam se i na jaču bol... punktirali 2 folikula, 3.ne jer je manji od ova dva pa se kao ne isplati... imamo jednu jajni stanicu... sad čekati petak...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ivana, držim fige! Jel to bio prirodnjak? Ja to ništ ne kužim, nama to uopće nisu spominjali u tom jedinom ivf postupku, samo sam krenula s pikanjem, a sad sam kasnije na e-zdravlje vidjela da piše da je to bila blaga simulacija. A ako je to bilo blago, onda stvarno ne kužim kakva bude kad je puna, ahaha

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Ivana,drzim fige za petak

----------


## Ivana2009

Ovo bio prirodnjak, samo iz klomifene i stopericu, a to se racuna ko prirodnjak...
Jednoj curi prije mene vadili isto dva folikula i oba prazna... a boljelo ju poprilicno jer je jaukala... najradije bih se s njom bila plakala

----------


## Ivana2009

I da. Hvala za fige i podrsku!!!

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, drzim fige, mozda se sretnemo u petak, ja si veceras dajem stopericu.

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja, srest cemo se sigurno jer se mora doci tamo do 7:30 bilo za punkciju, bilo za transfer... a i priprema je u istoj prostoriji...

----------


## sladja01

Onda se vidimo, ti odmaraj do petka.

----------


## Ivana2009

Mene jos uvijek evo boli ruka i guza od injekcije koju sam dobila prije, kaze suprug (medicinar je) da su me piknuli u krivi dio.... a nakon punkcije sam dobila u guzu jos jednu neku injekciju, rekla sestra kao pred eventualni transfer... to se inace dobiva, za bolji endometrij ili?

----------


## bulj

To ti je vjerojatno bio brevactide, booster hcga

----------


## tiara85

Evo cure ,radi reda vadila betu,takva nula da veca nemoze bit,mada sam ocekivala al tako veliku bome ne,nista me ne boli osim grudi jos uvijek,a bolova pred m ni na vidiku,eto tako da ja zavrsavam ovu pricu,a vama cure sretno koje ste u postupku,pratim vas i dalje

----------


## Ivana2009

Zao mi je Tiara, bas mi je zao...
Ne znam kak moze nula biti veca??? Nikad nisam to vadila

----------


## bulj

Zao mi je cure radi nulica, i ja sam je imala prije 10ak dana. I isto sam odlucila probat na drugu adresu dalje, ne zato sto sam gore bila nezadovoljna, dapace svi su mi bili super, i Jukicka i Planinicka posebno (samo Fenzl ne, ona me pregledala jednom i bas mi nikako nije sjela), i sve sestre, i Đurđica, i sve ove dvi nove mlade cure, bas su svi bili super, i gore sam se osjecala ko doma. Nedavno sam cak Jukicki poklonila i zlicu za cipele da mi bude lakse (i svima vama)  kad se oblacim. 
Ali ja sam svojih pola posupaka u ove dvije godine odradila gore, bez napretka, zapravo ide sve na gore. Pa sam odlucila da je vrijeme za novi par ociju, i novi pocetak. 
Jeste mozda trazile gore kopiranje kartona?

----------


## KajTeBriga

bulj, ja se to spremam, ali vidim na drugim stranama da i oko toga kompliciraju, da kao traže da ide preko Merkura pravnim putem, štogod to značilo.

----------


## bulj

Ja sam pitala Đurđicu kad sam zvala betu javit, i samo me uputila na taj nekakav obrazac na stranici bolnice, al mi nije rekla kud da ga saljem. Ja sam ispunila, uskrenirala i poslala ma MPO mail, al vec 2 dana nema odgovora

----------


## KajTeBriga

A hoće ti onda poslati poštom ili moraš doći osobno pokupiti? Budem proučila malo, negdje sam uhvatila info da traže kao da se to na neki glavni Merkurov mail šalje...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Jel to onaj Zahtjev za izdavanje medicinske dokumentacije?

----------


## bulj

Da… A pricekat cu jos par dana pa cu poslat postom ili na pravnu sluzbu. Nemam pojma. Zamolila sam u mailu da me uputi na koji adresu da se obratima ko ne kod njih, i ako je moguce da mi mailom posalju. 
Iduci tjedan imam pregled kod Šimunica, nosim sve svoje papire, a ovo ostalo cu mu ispricat kako je islo. Srecom sam vodila evidenciju kad sam bika u stimulaciji

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ja ću tek slati mail u Petrovu pa vidjet s njima kad uopće uzimaju nove, a nadamo se i jednoj doktorici, pa računam da prije jeseni ne budemo, nadam se do onda skupiti sve, čisto radi kronologije, vjerujem da ćemo nešto morati ponavljati... A sutra onda šaljem i na Merkur, hvala ti, puno si mi pomogla! 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tiara85

Jel koja zna zasto se nitko ne javlja na Vuku

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja sam maloprije izasla odande, bio je danas transfer, čini se tamo sve ok, sestra je na šalteru bila, ponekad nekud ode, treba strpljenja i zvati dok se ne javi...

----------


## tiara85

Ok,hvala,dobila sam ih

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ivana, koliko su ih vratili, kak se osjećaš? 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

1 vratili jer jedna stanica je i bila, dva folikula punktirali, 3.ne jer je bio manji, tak da se ta jedna stanica i uspjesno oplodila i danas vracena. Ma skroz sam ok, rekla dr. Planinic da ne moram nista posebno ni mirovati, skroz sve normalno... ovisno kako mi bude.. dobila sam jos jednu ampulu Decapeptyla za ponedjeljak i utrici do bete (9.8.tek).

----------


## jejja

Drage sve. Ako ste bile u postupcima u periodu od 19.03 do danas ( ovaj period epidemije) molim vas da nam pomognete i ispunite anketu. 
Cilj ove ankete je prikupiti informacije o iskustvima žena u hrvatskom zdravstvenom sustavu za vrijeme pandemije COVID-19 tijekom postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje. Rezultati ankete koristit će se u svrhu objave zajedničkog tematskog izvješća udruge Roda i Pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova te zagovaranja za zdravstvenu skrb žena temeljenu na dokazima u doba javnozdravstvene krize poput pandemije COVID-19. Hvala 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...mSWjw/viewform

----------


## sladja01

Prosla moja punkcija, 4 JS dobili, u pon kontrola da vidimo jel se sta desilo. Tebi Ivana jos jednom sretno, drzim najvece fige i bas mi je drago sto smo se imale priliku upoznati.

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala Sladja, sretno i tebi u ponedjeljak, a do tad odmaraj...

----------


## sladja01

Da li se nekome desilo da su vam zvali iz bolnice iza punkcije, znaci punkcija bila u petak, sutra dogovorena kontrola, mene su zvali ujutro ali nisam cula, zovem taj broj sat vremena i ne javlja se nitko, zovem centralu i kaze mi gospoda da je bila dr.Matkovic na odjelu i otisla tako da do sutra dok ne dodem tamo ne znam nista...a luda sam jer ne znam da li je moguce da me zvala jer se nista sa stanicama ne dogada ili u boljem slucaju da se dobro razvijaju pa da dodem utorak, srijedu....uglavnom, luda sam od razmisljanja jer ni na kraj pameti mi nije bilo da bi me mogli zvati.

----------


## Ivana2009

Mene je zvala embriologinja iz laboratorija u petak oko 8 dok sam vec bila u čekaonici - da me obavijesti da se stanica oplodila te da se lijepo razvija i da se vidimo uskoro na transferu u sali... tako da, mislim da ne trebas brinuti- s obzirom da je vikend htjeli su obavijestiti za transfer...

----------


## sladja01

Ma da, a daj boze da je tako, u prijasnjem postupku me nitko nije zvao pa me ovo malo zabrinulo.

----------


## bulj

To je sad korona novina, mene je isto zvala jutro nakon punkcije da mi kaze da su se oplodile, i da dodjem na treci dan na transfer kako smoni dogovorili. I onda me jos na dan transfera zvala kad sam vec bika na putu u bolnicu, da kaze kakvi su embriji. Mene je presjeklo na dan transfera jer sam mislila da me zove jer su se opet prestali razvijat.

----------


## Grofica5

Evo, pridružujem se negativnim betama, ovaj mjesec imala fet dvije izvrsne blastice, savršen endometrij i nije se primilo. To mi je drugi bezuspješan postupak. Ne znam zašto ali imam dojam da se ne trude više, sve rade brzinski, nisu me tražili nikakve pretrage da napravim prije, samo su požurivali postupak. Tako da kad se psihički oporavim, prelazim drugdje. Imam dojam da je sve je više neuspješnih postupaka na VV.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Grofica, ista situacija. Jako mi je žao, stvarno mi je teško čitati ovaj negativan niz, uzmi si par dana za žalovanje, a onda spremno dalje, meni iskreno sama pomisao na neki novi početak daje jednu dozu optimizma, a to mi sad baš jako treba.
Držite se, cure, javite na kojem podforumu se čitamo dalje  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Grofica5

> Grofica, ista situacija. Jako mi je žao, stvarno mi je teško čitati ovaj negativan niz, uzmi si par dana za žalovanje, a onda spremno dalje, meni iskreno sama pomisao na neki novi početak daje jednu dozu optimizma, a to mi sad baš jako treba.
> Držite se, cure, javite na kojem podforumu se čitamo dalje  
> 
> Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala na utjehi, svakako ću se boriti dalje i svima nama borilicama želim sreću  :grouphug:

----------


## Ivana2009

Postavila sam pitanje/post na podforumu bakon transfera, ali nitko me ne dozivljava tamo... uglavnom: u petak mi napisano nakon transfera betu vaditi 9.8., a to je nedjelja... to tak normalno ide ili je zabuna? Pa laboratoriji ne rade nedjeljom ili? I jel to tak imam kasno betu zbog decapeptyla (sutra)? Čemu on služi? Koliko god tražim na webu, nisam sigurna koja je njegova uloga sutra ujutro?

----------


## bulj

Beta ti je tako kasno jer su dvodnevni vjerojatno, nedjelju su ti rekli jer oni uvijek racunaju fiksno koliko dana od transfera/punkcije, ja sam prosle godine kod njih vadila na 1.5.. Mislim da je sasvim ok da izvadis u petak. Za decapeptyl ti je znam bas puno, samo znam da su ga meni davali kao stopericu u kad sam bila u riziku za hiperstimulaciju, pa da mi hcg ne pojaca simptome.

----------


## LaraLana

Ivana evo za decapeptyl si dobila odgovor al cini mi se da sam jednom i procitala da on sluzi boljoj implantaciji, odnosno da pomogne embriju da se implantira.

Sto se tice dvodnevnih embrija. Meni su dva puta vratili dvodnevne embrije i oba puta uspjesna trudnoca.
Betu sam vadila na 12 dnt a drugi put na 15 dnt iz drugih razloga. Em je bio vikend, em jos nesto al se ne mogu sjetiti.
Betu bez problema mozes napraviti u petak. Ako je trudnoca u pitanju pokazati ce, a u pon mozes ponoviti.
I ne dupla se kod svakoga striktno svakih 48 sati beta.
U 48 h je ok da se i oko 70 posto podupla.
Tako da ti je skroz ok da ides u petak pa u pon.ponoviti ako je pozitivna.
Beta kad predje 1000 se sporije dupla tako da imajte to na umu vi sve koje vadite.
Tako da nemojte sumnjati u dvodnevne embrije. To su i ta kakvi borci.
Evo dva zvrka samo takva imam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala Bulj i LaraLana...
Sladja, transfer bio danas? Koliko su ti stavili?

----------


## sladja01

Evo mene, tockica je na sigurnom

----------


## sladja01

Evo mene, tockica je na sigurnom, dobili smo jednu i daj boze vrijednu, 2 su bile nezrele, jedna se prestala razvijati drugi dan, a jedna se izborila. 11.8.je dan za betu. A i meni su rekli da decapeptyl sluzi kao pomoc pri implantaciji. Svima zelim svu srecu svijeta koje god planove imali.  Nesto mi steka int.

----------


## Ivana2009

Super!!! Nadam se da ste nesto ostavili za zamrzavanje za 3.bebu!!!

----------


## sladja01

Nema zamrzavanja s obzirom da smo dobili na kraju samo taj jedan embrij. Ako ovo uspije, to je ono sto smo zeljeli. Tebi posebne fige drzim s obzirom da je prvi pokusaj

----------


## Ivana2009

A sad vidim drugi post... držim fige i ja trbi da se točkica ugnijezdi, ali i svima koji su u procesima, a onima koji planiraju po drugo misljenje u drugoj klinici - također... izvještavajte nas kakav je pristup tamo!!! Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Marijana12.07

Ja sam povukla svoje nalaze sa VV, jucer su mi ih poslali na mail. Na stranici njihovoj ima zahtjev za izdavanje preslike med.dokumentacije, to se ispuni i mailom se posalje to i preslika osobne iskaznice. Ako imate od supruga nalaze isto napravite. Inace se ceka do 10 ak dana. Mail na koji sam slala: ravnateljstvo@kb-merkur.hr

----------


## KajTeBriga

Marijana, hvala ti na informacijama! Mada, kak se ja uopće ne mogu probiti do Petrove, sve si više mislim da bi išli još jednom probati na VV... kad sam javila betu, sestra se tak bila rastužila da mi ju je baš bilo krivo, ahahah, a iskreno, stvarno mi se ne gubi vrijeme na ništa... Evo još jedne moje muke  :Smile: 
E, da, ja sad nisam sigurna kak se broje postupci, mi imamo jedan IVF blaga stimulacija, bez transfera, i jedan FET, to mi se računa kao dva postupka, ili? 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

Po meni bi se to trebao računati kao jedan postupak jer he ovaj fet samo odgođeni transfer... ne znam jedino jel bitan razlog odgađanja, tj.razlog zbog čega nije bio transfer odmah u tom ciklusu...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Bio je odgođen zbog prijetećeg hipera, a i meni bi bilo logično da je to jedan... 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bulj

To je jedan postupak, znaci da imas pravo na jos 3 stimulirana i dva u prirodnom ciklusu. Hvala marijana za mail, sutra saljem.

----------


## Strippy_22

Ja čekam mengu - trebala bih dobiti danas - kad da se javim gore s obzirom da mi je treći dan u nedjelju ili šta ako dobijem sutra ili prekosutra ? Prvi put idem u postupak i nemam pojma šta me čeka ! Imala dam 6 spontanih - ni jedan porod- zato sad idemo ovim putem. Možete lu mi objasniti sto me čeka - s obzirom da su mi rekli samo da se javim 1 dan ciklusa i dodjem 3 dan te da će mi raditi histeroskopiju i neku ranicu na maternici kako bi cirkulacija za plod koji će se na nju implementirati bila najbolja! Jel to netko radio ? Molim iskustva i puno hvala na bilo kakvom odgovoru !

----------


## Strippy_22

Ima li koga tko će biti na VV ovih dana ?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Strippy, ako dosad nisi dobila, danas se više ne računa, ako dođe sutra, gore idi u ponedjeljak, ne moraš se najaviti ali sutra bi oni trebali biti tamo pa možeš nazvati ujutro. A ako dobiješ u nedjelju, nazovi u ponedjeljak da se najaviš za utorak. Kakve je procedura sa zahvatima točno ne znam, ali za početak, diši  :Smile:  znam da ti je tisuću upitnika iznad glave, zato najbolje da si pripremiš sva pitanja koja imaš i pitaj kad si s doktoricom, a za ostale usputne sitnice možeš probati tu, ja sam uvijek dobila sve odgovore  :Smile:  
Btw, Ivana, Sladja, kak ste cure? 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Strippy_22

> Strippy, ako dosad nisi dobila, danas se više ne računa, ako dođe sutra, gore idi u ponedjeljak, ne moraš se najaviti ali sutra bi oni trebali biti tamo pa možeš nazvati ujutro. A ako dobiješ u nedjelju, nazovi u ponedjeljak da se najaviš za utorak. Kakve je procedura sa zahvatima točno ne znam, ali za početak, diši  znam da ti je tisuću upitnika iznad glave, zato najbolje da si pripremiš sva pitanja koja imaš i pitaj kad si s doktoricom, a za ostale usputne sitnice možeš probati tu, ja sam uvijek dobila sve odgovore  
> Btw, Ivana, Sladja, kak ste cure? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala puno na brzom odgovoru, taj savjet da za početak dišem je zlata vrijedan☺️. Dobila sam sinoć oko 23 h, dakle u ponedjeljak idem tamo. Idem li odmah ujutro ili bolje kasnije- htjela bih se vratiti na posao, pa ne znam isplati li mi se, ako ću čekati dugo. Hvala vam sto ste tu! Sigurno ću imati milijun pitanja. Kod mene je vrlo izvjesna trudnoća, ali kako zadržati plod,e to je problem. Nadam se da će biti sve ok i želim vam svima velike bete!

----------


## Strippy_22

U koliko sati da se pojavim u pon jer će mi biti 3dc, a bezuspješno zovem danas (subota)?

----------


## sladja01

Mene su taj 3.dan kada smo krenuli u postupak narucili u 11, sve ostale dane kontrola oko 8, ali mozda netko jos ima savjet kada bi bilo najbolje doci kada si nenajavljen iza vikend menge. A ja sam inace normalno, nista posebno osim sto mi vrijeme bas sporo ide

----------


## KajTeBriga

Mislim da mi je tak objašnjavala zadnji put sestra, ako nenajavljeno dolaziš u subotu onda oko 8, ako u ponedjeljak onda u 11, pa dođi malo ranije jer moraš i trijažu proći.

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Strippy_22

> Mislim da mi je tak objašnjavala zadnji put sestra, ako nenajavljeno dolaziš u subotu onda oko 8, ako u ponedjeljak onda u 11, pa dođi malo ranije jer moraš i trijažu proći.
> 
> Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala vam cure - sad mi je odmah lakše! Ako ima netko tko će ići u PON, neka se javi, pa da skratimo vrijeme čekanja...

----------


## Strippy_22

Hvala ti sladja01 ♥️

----------


## Ivana2009

Beta 2,3 - negativno... prekid terapije i ciklus pauze...

----------


## Nina1986

Pozz, jel netko zna ako su na VV išli na godišnji, i ako da, kad počinju opet raditi?

----------


## Ivana2009

Koliko sam ja skužila nisu isli kolektivno na godisnji, niti ce ici, stalno nekog ima...

----------


## KajTeBriga

cure koje ste tražile dokumentaciju, bulj i marijana čini mi se da smo oko toga pričale, što ste napisale pod ono 'naziv dokumentacije čija se preslika traži' u formularu?
ponekad se u toj birokraciji stvarno osjetim ko kreten  :Taps: 
i da, pretpostavljam da mi neće uz to poslati i suprugove spermiograme (samo to ima gore, ali išli su gore-dolje pa bih voljela i to imati), to moramo posebno ispuniti još njegovo?
hvala <3

----------


## bulj

Ja sam napisala protokole stimulacije, i podatke o oplodnji. Na kraju sam odustala od svega, novom docu sam donjela sve papire koje sam imala kod sebe i nadugo i nasiroko sve prepricala, lik me tako pazljivo posluso i onda je to sve jos sam ponovio dok je upisivo sebi u karton. Jedino sto je trazio je spermiogram, imala sam samo stari od prije dvije godine, al je to uvijek bilo super pa je reko da onda ni to ne treba.

----------


## KajTeBriga

U, već si došla na red? Super! Ja želim svoju dokumentaciju, pa kud puklo [emoji16] protokol si ni ne znam kakav je bio, a i nekak se bojim da ću putem nešto zaboraviti. Makar, svejedno idem prije ponoviti hormone, brisevi i papa mi svakak ističu, pa da imam komplet kad napokon dočekam. 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marijana12.07

Sorry, nisam prije vidila poruku. Ja sam napisala spolni hormoni, markeri na sto smo vadili i spermiogram. I pored svega toga mjesec i god kad je vadjeno.nisam znala datume. I poslali su mi sve spermiograme i markere, moje hormone nisu. Prije toga sam izvadila nove friske pa nisam htjela opet slat da mi posalju

----------


## Marijana12.07

Al posebno sam ispunila formular za spermiogram sa suprugovim podacima

----------


## LemonK

Pozdrav curke...evo spremam se za Fet, trebam dobiti sredinom 9.mj pa sam poslala trijažne dokumente...malo me brine taj test za koronu koji treba biti ne stariji od 48h kad ideš u salu, jel koja već to prošla i uspjela obaviti testiranje i dobiti nalaz na vrijeme? Još mi je dr rekla da nema dobrih iskustva s mojim gradom i da se dobro raspitam da stignem sve na vrijeme...ako je je koja išla, koliko dana prije ste? Jel vam vam gin slao uputnicu ili? Obično koliko čujem na testiranje naručuje dr opće prakse, ali ovo mi je više za gin...

----------


## sladja01

LemonK...ja sam nedavno bila u postupku, test se mora raditi 48h ranije, mene je bilo frka jer u domu zdravlja rade samo 3 puta tjedno ali imala sam plan B...Zavod Andrija Štampar, tamo je puno cura išlo i nalaz je drugi dan stizao na mail...e sada zbog velikih gužvi malo me strah kako će biti s tim nalazima jer ja čekam mengu da ponovno krenem.  I meni je gin malo stvarala probleme oko uputnice jer kao mora me ona naručiti a do zadnje ne znaš kada se moraš testirati, ali na kraju mi je ipak dala. Ja sam išla u srijedu jer nalaz mi je trebao za petak, uglavnom, igra živaca jer nikad ne znaš jesi gdje koronu pobrao i još briga hoće li nalaz stići na vrijeme.

----------


## LemonK

e bas to igra zivaca....kod mene u bolnici su testiranja pon, sri i petak...al ajmo reci da cu probati potegnuti veze i za dane izmedju ako ce trebati..kad sam isla na ivf nisam znala do dva dana prije koji cu u salu, doslovno mi je dr rekao na utorak za cetvrtak...i sad ako tako opet bude, bojim se da me taj dan nece primit za testiranje jer nisam narucena..
Gledala sam da je bas bila guzva za Zavod A.Š., jel se i za tamo treba naruciti ili samo dodjes na drive in s uputnicom?

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon -  dok sam ja išla na drive-in testiranje dr. Andrija Štampar 20.7. - nije trebalo niti se naručiti niti najaviti, samo uputnica od liječnika (meni ju dao dr.opce medicine). Doduše, tad nije bilo nikakve gužve, na red sam čekala u taxiju doslovno manje od 5 min.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Ja sam u srijedu saznala da mi trebala nalaz na koronu za petak.. uputnicu sam uzela kod ginekologa i isla odma na testiranje na zavod A.Š. Primila me sa uputnicom bez da sam narucena. Napisali su da je hitno i sve, al dan danas ja jos nisam dobila nalaz. U petak su me primili na punkciju bez tog nalaza da ne bi propao postupak. Nisam vise na VV, presla sam u polikliniku ivf preko hzzo-a. Bas je zeznuto sa tim testiranjem, hvala Bogu mene su ovi primili i bez njega i rekli da donesem nalaz kad ga budem imala. Danas je tjedan dana od testiranja

----------


## LemonK

hvala Ivana za info, al mislim da je sad gora situacija kaj se tice cekanja nalaza.
bas ovo kaj i Marijana pise..
Marijana super da su te primili!! Mozda su obzirniji posto je privatna klinika, iako ides preko hzzo, mislim da na vv nece tolerirati ako nemas nalaz.. Jesi zvala koga kaj je s nalazom? Gledala sam da nalaz salju na mail? Da nisu kaj krivo zapisali..

----------


## Ivana2009

Moj nalaz je stigao liječniku koji mi je dao uputnicu. Ne na moj mail.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Ostavila sam im mail, pa su rekli na njega poslati. Prekjucer sam bila kod ginekologice, al sam zaboravila pitat za nalaz. Hvala Bogu da sam uspjela bez njega. Mislim da me na VV ne bi primili bez njega

----------


## sladja01

Ne znam gdje bi pitala pa cu tu...vjecito pitanje oko prvog dana ciklusa...jucer popodne mi je pocelo smeđkasto, par puta pri brisanju, nocas oko 2 sam bas procurila...jel ok ako danas racunam kao da je 1.dan jer ne znam ni sama jel bi isla sutra ili prekosutra na VV?

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladjana, zar vec??? 
Sve nakon 17 h se računa da je sljedeci dan 1.dc - al baš krvarenje, smeđarenje još nije početak... tak sam ja skužila...
Ja svoju očekujem od četvrtka na dalje, danas 25.dc još zadnji utrić...

----------


## sladja01

Ocekivala sam da ce doci kasnije iako mi zna doci na 26.dan kao i sada, zvala sam VV, sutra sam gore. A zasto ti Ivana koristis utrice cijelo vrijeme?

----------


## Ivana2009

Meni preporučeno zbog policističnih jajnika trosit ih od 16.do 25.dana da dobim mengu redovito... i to bi trebala biti podrska žutom tijelu u slucaju da bas uspije prirodno... jedno vrijeme sam pila Duphastone, ali nije bilo bas ok nest, tak da trosim... kaj drugo

----------


## sladja01

Obavila ja pregled i ne mogu u postupak jer imam cistu, moram ju rijesiti sa duphastone tabletama pa ako bude srece iduci ciklus krecemo.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ajme šteta... s tim se prvim pregledom nikad ne zna kaj može biti i zbog tog odgoda...
Zbog takvih cisti ja redovito uzimam progesteron od 16.dc i za sad funkcionira... ali uvijek se može nest drugo krivo posložiti...
Strpljivo onda sad ovaj ciklus pregurat i sljedeci u nove pobjede!!!

----------


## sladja01

Zaboravila sam na te ciste iako sam već jednom prilikom dok sam pila klomifene isto imala cistu, ali valjda će otići i ova brzo. A dobro da sam se čudila zašto ti Ivana koristiš progesteron  :Smile:  Ti javi ako kreneš  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma evo bas planiram zvati ih jer menga krece, a jos nece krenut da znam brojat ciklus od danas/sutra. Ako se ide u subotu onda se ide u 8?

----------


## sladja01

Bas sam pitala dr.sada kada sam bila kako racunati taj prvi dan, kaze u pravilu sve sto je iza 15h se ne racuna i kao trebalo bi bas biti pravo krvarenje, ali da, nisam sigurna za sub kada doci.

----------


## Ivana2009

Prosvijetlila si me, nisam nazvala jos pa danas ni ne budem (ni ne stignem vise). Krvarenja jos nema kak se spada, samo smeđe po malo tek... tak da bude subota. Budem sutra nazvala pa cu saznat jel u 8 ili kasnije.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ivana, subotom oko 8  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LemonK

cure bas i mene to muci...danas oko 2 je krenulo, al vise ima na papiru nego na ulosku...no bez obzira bio danas 1. dan ili sutra to je za dolazak u subotu? i ja sutra zovem kad trebam doci... iskreno bas me veseli kaj je subota zbog posla ☺

----------


## Ivana2009

Meni su jednom dok je menga bas krenula u cetvrtak rekli doci drugi dan- u petak (jer kao dolazi vikend). Al ovaj put cu morat u subotu jer ni nakon 18 h nece krenut, kroz noc ce poteci.
I meni odgovara subota zbog posla..
Lemon - onda se vidimo u subotu...

----------


## LemonK

bas sad zvala pa kaze sestra da sam trebala doci danas, kazem pa kako sam se mogla javiti jucer popodne....osim toga prije je bilo ako dodje na cetvetak ide se na subotu...ja sam sutra oko 8, vjerojatno ko i svi drugi, vidimo se Ivana ☺

----------


## Ivana2009

I ja zvala i idem sutra oko 8

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure, pa subotom je jos veca guzva nego ostale dane... Ja sam od sutra na stimuliranom - Puregon. Jel koja koristila to? Kaj mogu očekivati?
LemonK- koja si ti od svih u čekaonici? Kad ideš opet?

----------


## sladja01

Heej Ivana, baš mi je drago da kreces. Ja sam u dobitnom postupku bila na puregonu, dobila 10 stanica, ali nakon 5.dana ostao mi jedan embric koji evo ima 5 god. Drzim fige da sve bude po planu.

----------


## Ivana2009

Znači Puregon je dobar ak tolko stanica razvije... hm, iako meni je i jedna dovoljna, samo nek se razvija i nakon transfera... hvala Sjadja za fige, samo drži...

----------


## LemonK

Ivana ja sam taman pocela spiku oko testa sa curama u cekaonici kad me dr. zvala, drzala sam crveni fascikl, pomaze?
Ne znam tocno koja bi ti bila?  
Ugl ja krecem isto u postupak, fet, dobila estrofem i sljedeca sub opet kontrola...bas me super pogodilo to sa subotama!
Kad sam isla na ivf prije 4 god isto sam dobila puregon, nisam doduse nista drugo ni probala, ali eto meni bilo vrlo uspjesno i dobitno posto imam curku od 3.5

----------


## Ivana2009

Ufff nisam gledala fascikle, al ja sam sjedila skroz na kraju pred vratima...cure s kojima sam pričala o testu su isle naupis za punkciju za pon/utorak, jedna je rekla da je 3.dc, to si onda ti?

----------


## LemonK

ja sam stajala, nisam sjedila...imala sam neku cvjetnu majcu..
mislim da znam sada koja si ti i da te prozvala nakon kaj sam ja izisla? jos sam ja izlazila po muza jer je trebao potpisivati dokumente..
kad ides opet?

----------


## Ivana2009

Onda znam... stajali ste ti i muž ispred mene i pred šalterom, a onda sjedili najprije vani kod stepenica, jel tako?  
Ja idem u četvrtak ponovo u 8:00.

----------


## Martina1990

Pozdrav cure,zanima me dali jos uvijek se mora 14 dana prije planirane menge ispunit onaj neki upitnik o Covidu i poslati njima na mail? Jel mi možete napisati na koji mail da zatražim taj upitnik,nisam gore bila od 1.mjeseca...

----------


## LemonK

mpo@kb-merkur.hr
salje se jos uvijek 14 dana prije, ja sam cak i nesto prije i dobro da jesam jer mi uranila..
Ivana, sigurno se vidimo jos koji put pa se javim, sretno!

----------


## LemonK

i da, to smo mi

----------


## Martina1990

Toga se ja i bojim...meni menga variva uvijek,od 30-35 dana,pa nikad ne mogu znati kad xu tocno dobiti...i sta,posaljem taj upitnik i onda ih svakako zovem 1dc?

----------


## LemonK

da posaljes na mail, oni ti odg ako kaj fali, npr ja nisam za supruga poslala, treba za oboje...1 dc zoves i tada ce ti vjerojatno i sami reci da doneses originale kad budes dolazila na pregled

----------


## Nina1986

Može informacija o upitniku o Covidu? Upitnik se salje prije prvog pregleda ili kad?

----------


## Martina1990

Kako mislis originale? Trebam isprintat to sto mi posalju taj upitnik ili? Sorry sto gnjavim al nije mi bas jasno...

----------


## KajTeBriga

Martina, upitnik isprintajte, ispunite, potpišite, nemojte zaboraviti datum i pofotkajte ili skenirajte i šaljite im na mail, 14 dana prije prvog dana ciklusa - iz mog iskustva, pošaljite par dana ranije da vas ne iznenadi menga ranije jer vas neće uzeti u postupak ako prođe manje od 14 dana otkad ste poslali upitnik. I onda zovete prvi dan ciklusa, dolazite 2. ili 3., kak vas već naruče, i sa sobom nosite te upitnike koje ste popunili i slali fotke mailom, njima treba za dokumentaciju.
Nadam se da pomaže  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martina1990

KajTeBriga ooo hvala puno,pomogli ste mi naravno!!!

----------


## LemonK

Sory Martina nisam vidjela prije, Kajtebriga je napisala tocno kaj sam mislila.
Nina, upitnik ne treba za prvi pregled, tada ti ih tek i daju tj posalju na mail, a trebas ih poslati 14 dana prije nego kreces u postupak (kada dolazis gore 3.dan ciklusa)

----------


## Nina1986

LemonK, hvala na informaciji!

----------


## Ivana2009

LemonK - vidimo se u subotu...

----------


## LemonK

super, vidimo se! ☺
kako bilo danas?

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma ok, iako malo čudno.:: bila dva muška dr.- skupa oni radili u jednoj ordinaciji.. folikula ima (nisam sigurna jesu li ih oni uopce brojili i sve mjerili), nekak mi to sve čudno ispalo, za dva na desnom od 8mm znam, a na lijevom izgledao jedan malo veci, povecali mi Puregon s 125 na 150.. mumljali su da su jos mali, ali ne tak mali..   :Smile:  pa ce se u subotu vidjet.

----------


## LemonK

ma bitno da ih ima

----------


## LemonK

nije mi sve poslalo...
od muskih pamtim samo dr.podgajski...vjerojatno je bio on i mozda neki specijalizant koji uci

----------


## Ivana2009

Taj drugi je mlađi, ali taj je prvi došao tamo i on je radio ultrazvuk. Podgajski je samo tipkao u komp.

----------


## Ivana2009

Je li netko isao na testiranje na koronu u kb merkur? Kakvo testiranje imaju? Samo bris nosa ili i grla? Kako tamo funkcionira? Je li bolje tamo il na Andrija Štampari drive-in?

----------


## Martina1990

Ivana to i mene zanima?? Ako je moguce kod njih se testirat onda bi to kod njih obavila,s obzirom da sam 200km od Zg i kod nas se testiranje obavlja ujutro od 9-10h...tako da sve je nekako komplicirano....

----------


## Ivana2009

Evo, ja danas bila na kontroli, idem i sutra jer danas jos baš nije za štopericu, a moram sutra izvadit i krv... sutra ću se testirat kod njih na Merkuru i nalaz isti dan dođe k njima.

----------


## Martina1990

Super, pitala si ih dali mozes kod njih ili su ti oni predložili? I dali moras donjeti posebnu uputnicu za covid ili to sve oni riješe??

----------


## LemonK

Ivana, sutra znaci stoperica? 
Meni je dr u subotu rekla da se njihovi pacijenti mogu testirati u merkuru i ponudila mi tu opciju, samo kaze da treba proci trijazu i sve pa je kao na andrija stamfar brze...ja danas bila u svom gradu i samo testiranje tj uzimanje brisa nije uopce neugodno kako se prica, jedva da sam i osjetila

----------


## Ivana2009

Da, sutra štoperica. Sami su mi predložili da se mogu testirati kod njih il na Štamparu, kod njih do 9... 
nije svuda isti test, negdje je samo bris nosa, to je ok (ali ovisi i tko ga i kak radi), a test iz grla je malo neugodniji (ali mozda isto ovisi tko ga i kak radi...)

----------


## LemonK

meni su uzeli oba..
Ivana onda se ne vidimo u srijedu, sretno!!

----------


## Martina1990

Hvala na informacijama,sretnooo cureee

----------


## Ivana2009

Ne vidimo se -LemonK, hvala, sretno tebi u srijedu...
Martina - u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## Martina1990

Moj zadnji IVF bio je u prvom mjesecu....dala sam si malo odmora od svega...sad u 10mjesecu planiramo krenuti opet u nove pobjede...

----------


## LemonK

cure zaboravih pitati, jel trebaju slape i spavacica? prije 4 god je trebalo, a sada nitko nije nista spomenuo...

----------


## Martina1990

Spavacica treba a šlape ne,dobijes od njih jednokratne....al ponesi si za svaki slucaj,nikad neznas. ☺️

----------


## Ivana2009

Meni prije dva mjeseca nije nist trebalo, tj.zbog korone se ne smije nist svoje imati, ni spavacica ni papuce..

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure, ja sam na kavi, trebala sam danas ujutro vadit krv prije 8, ja dosla na vrijeme, javila se sestri da sam stigla po dogovoru da klikne za vađenje, čekala sat i pol pred vratima laba, međutim iz laboratorija su sve zvali, a mene ne... vec mi bilo čudno pa sam usla i pitala... naravno, nisu sestre dobro kliknule i ne bi me ni zvali... sad moram do 11:15 čekat nalaze pa će dr.odlučit jel će punkcija uopće biti sutra jer je uzv na granici (meni nejasno jer ima manje vodecih nego jucer...), tak da ne mogu sad dok imam vremena ni covid-test obavit ni nista  :Sad:

----------


## LemonK

ispada da se smanjuju? pitaj sada kad se vratis da ti pojasni, mozda su i kaj pogrijesili s terapijom... nadam se da ce na kraju ipak biti sve ok! 
bas su te zeznuli i sa vadjenjem krvi...ajde drzi se i javi kako je, mislim na tebe!

----------


## Ivana2009

Ne smanjuju se, ali nisu dovoljno veliki, punkcija ce biti u petak...

----------


## Ivana2009

I da, samo svoje čarape se smiju imati, papuce i spavacica njihova

----------


## Ivana2009

LemonK- Sretno sutra!

----------


## Martina1990

Cure opet ja s dosadnim pitanjem u vezi tog upitnika za Covid....Nisam pametna koliko rano poslati taj upitnik s obzirom da mi mjesecnica varira,nikad ne dobijem na isti dan ciklusa....uvijek je bilo između 32-34 dana,dok mi sad zadnji ciklus sam dobila na 30-ti dan ciklusa sto nisam dobila ne pamtim...i sad se bojim da nebi iduci ciklus dobila i na 28-dan ciklusa sto nisam dobila 15 godina valjda...i sad neznam koliko rano/kasno poslati taj upitnik,netko je tu napisao da ako prođe manje od 14 dana nece me primiti...jooooj.....

----------


## LemonK

Racunaj kao da ces dobiti 28.dan pa tako posalji.
Evo ja obavila jucer, brzo i bezbolno, najgore mi bilo cekanje jer te posalju u sobu sat prije, a bila sam sama...i sada slijedi cekanje...6.10.beta, ali vec cu 2.10.raditi test, tako mi zadnji puta bio pozitivan..
Ivana kako si ti?

----------


## Martina1990

Znaci nece biti prerano da racunam kao 28 dan? Neznam koliko toleriraju?LemonK 
Sretnooo ti bilo,da beta bude velika

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Znaci nece biti prerano da racunam kao 28 dan? Neznam koliko toleriraju?LemonK 
> Sretnooo ti bilo,da beta bude velika


Neće, meni zadnji put rekla doktorica da bolje da pošaljem par dana prije nego prekasno.

Nego, ja sam napokon dobila svoju dokumentaciju, čekala sam je više od mjesec dana, i moram na kraju reći žalibože jer su mi poslali doslovno otpusna pisma koja ionako imam. Ajde, jedino imamo sve suprugove spermiograme sad, ali ionako će se dalje voditi friškim nalazima koje smo sve u međuvremenu povadili.
Tek toliko da znate, drž'te se! 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

Martina - nece biti prerano..
LemonK - ja sam ok, uzela sam cijeli tjedan bolovanje jer svaki dan il zg il testiranje il po nalaz danas... 
transfer je uvijek brz i bezbolan, tak mora biti.. mene ceka sutra punkcija, ne znam kolko ce na kraju biti folikula, al cim vise tim bolje (i bolnije), ali nije mi prvi put barem pa znam sto me čeka... tebi želim da vrijeme sad brzo prođe i veliku betu... jesi sad na bolovanju il normalno ides raditi?

----------


## LemonK

hvala Martina!
radim, ja sam u racunovodstvu pa mi je jedina fizicka aktivnost otici na wc ☺ a i bolje tako funkcioniram, dok radim i imam dugih stvari na pameti..
ali da sam imala punkciju bila bi doma vise svakako...
Ivana sretno sutra!!!! I neka ih bude cim vise

----------


## sladja01

LemonK, drzim fige i neka sto prije prode vrijeme cekanja. A tebi Ivana sretno sutra. I usput, da li si na Merkuru radila test na covid?

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja, nisam na Merkuru jer sam tamo bila zadnje u utorak, a test je trebao biti u srijedu... pa da nejdem samo na test u zg uspjela sam nekako ugurat se na testiranje u kc jer treba za mpo (iako se za test u kc treba naručiti tri dana prije)... 
cure, hvala! Javim rezultate punkcije...

----------


## LemonK

hvala sladja! 
Ivana drzimo fige!!

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure, evo, 4 stanice dobili, popikali x folikula (2 velika na jednom, vise njih na drugom s jednim ubodom)... transfer u ponedjeljak (nadam se da će biti oplođenih  čim više pa da ima i za zamzavanje)... ovaj put je bilo manje bolno unatoč više uboda...  :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

bravo Ivana!!! navijamo da se sve oplode!!! sada odmaraj za vikend

----------


## Martina1990

Sretno Ivana nek se lijepo sad oplode

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala cure, odmaram... jedva čekam ponedeljak  :Wink:

----------


## sladja01

Držim fige Ivana  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala Sladja  :Wink:  kad ti očekuješ ponovo krenuti?

----------


## sladja01

Iduci tjedan bi trebala dobiti m pa krenuti.

----------


## Ivana2009

Curke, zvala me embriologinja da su se sve 4 stanice oplodile i da ćemo s transferom pričekat do faze blastociste (5.dan -srijeda)... i da sutra ne moram dolaziti jer neće se ništa mijenjati jer do srijede neće provjeravat više stanice... ima li netko iskustvo da su ga ipak zvali u ponedjeljak da transfer mora biti...??? 
I još pitanjce - noćas me oko tri probudila užasna bol dolje (ne jajnici nego više maternica), stalo je nakon jednog spazmexa... je li to normalno il se moram zabrinuti???

----------


## LemonK

ajme super da su se sve oplodile

----------


## LemonK

napisala sam tak veliku poruku i sad je samo prvi red

----------


## LemonK

ne vide se ni smajlici koje inace stalno stavljam... ugl bas sam sretna zbog tebe i mislim da uvijek cekaju 5.dan kad ih se vise oplodi, tako je bilo i kod mene

----------


## LemonK

a za bolove nisam pametna...meni je trebalo par dana nakon punkcije da ne osjecam nista i stalno sam pila tablete za bolove...ako se ponovi nazovi sutra vv i pitaj

----------


## Ivana2009

Mene do noćas bolilo zanemarivo, nisam popila nijednu tabletu (a nakon prve punkcije nijednu uopce).... jučer mi tijekom dana bilo skroz ok, imali goste pa sam dugo sjedila... možda me zbog tog sjedenja u noci počelo boljet??? Ali nakon spazmexa skroz prestalo i ujutro bilo ok, samo mala nelagoda.. vidjet cu...

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, cekati ce sigurno srijedu, meni je tako bilo, bila 3.dan i rekli da cekamo 5... i bio transfer blastice. Drzim fige do kraja  :Smile:  a sto se bolova tice, vidjet ces do sutra, mene je dosta boljelo dok sam imala punkciju 10stanica, ali odmarala sam bas pa je nekako tako i bol prolazila, a lako moguce da je tebi od sjedenja, ali odmaraj sto vise pa ces vidjeti.

----------


## Ivana2009

Danas samo odmaram, tj.ležim, jedem, odem na wc, prošećem kratko nahranit mačka i to je sve...  :Smile: 
Brine me da me ne bi sutra očekivali tamo na vv, iako mi embriologinja rekla da ne moram dolazit...

----------


## sladja01

Mislim da im je zbog korone takvo pravilo da zovu bas zato da se ne treba dolaziti jer cim je vise stanica i cim se drugi, treci dan par oplodi ceka se 5.dan da bi se blastocista dobila. Prije 6 god nisu imali praksu da zovu nego si morao doci 2...3...dan i onda su rekli da li je transfer taj dan ili ne.

----------


## Ivana2009

Onda je valjda tako, neću se onda više uopće zamarati nego sutra dobro naspavati i čekati srijedu   :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

ja isto mislim da sada ne zele da dolazis zbog corone, prije si dolazio samo da ti kazu to kaj ti je sada rekla na telefon..
kako si sada sto se tice bolova?

----------


## Ivana2009

Dobro sam, nije bilo više ni sličnih bolova, još ponekad mala nelagoda, ali i više mirujem...

----------


## Martina1990

Ej cure,ja danas poslala onaj upitnik gore na VV...i nisam dobila nikakav odgovor od njih? Dali oni uopce ista odgovore kad posaljes popunjeni upitnik ili ne? Sva sam se uzbrinula,neznam koliko puta sam ulazila u mail da vidim jesam uopce poslala

----------


## LemonK

meni su odg da posaljem i za muza, i kad sam i njegovo poslala nista vise tako da mislim da odg samo ako kaj fali ili nije dobro

----------


## Martina1990

Aha,ja sam poslala i za muža i sebe,jedino sto nisam znala za njega ono sto pise broj kartona,kad njegove nikakve nalaze s Vuka nemam....

----------


## Ivana2009

Meni nisu nikad odgovorili na mail

----------


## Ivana2009

Moja blastica je na sigurnom  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, neka i ostane na sigurnom  :Heart:  jel ostala koja za zamrznuti?

----------


## Ivana2009

Nije, ostale tri su se prestale razvijati, tak da je samo jedna došla do blastociste...

----------


## sladja01

Tako je i kod mene sve bilo super do 3.dana i onda su stale. Ali jedna je sasvim dovoljna i drzim najvece fige...

----------


## LemonK

Ivana drzim fige ❤ i jedna je dovoljna!

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala curke! I ja vama držim fige, Sladja jos malo pa krećeš, a netko će valjda objavit uskoro lijepu betu  :Wink:

----------


## sladja01

Krenula i ja, danas je bas bila guzva, a jos nisu ni pustali odmah u bolnicu iza trijaze jer je bilo previse ljudi unutra pa se cekalo vani dok se nije rascistilo. Uglavnom, idemo opet probati sa klomifenima pa kako bude.

----------


## Ivana2009

Kak to da opet klomifeni? Meni odma dr.rekla čim nejde jednom s klomifenom prelazi se na pikanje..

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja sam Sladja očekivala da će ti dati Puregon pogotovo kad ti je to bilo dobitno... al valjda oni znaju... držim fige  :Wink:

----------


## Martina1990

Cure dali se postupak u kojem nije bilo nijedne jajne stanice racuna kao iskoristeni postupak ili ipak ne?

----------


## bulj

Martina jel bio stimulirani ili smo klomifeni? Ako je bilo stimulacije racuna se jer injekcije su ono sto se racuna, ako su samo klomifeni,femara ili skroz prirodno onda se ne racuna

----------


## sladja01

Nisam ni sama vise pametna, ostala su mi tri stimulirana ali je dr.rekla da s obzirom da imamo vec jedno dijete i htjeli bi jos samo jedno razmislim ima li smisla ici u stimulirani i dobivati puno vise js...s obzirom na zakon i nedopustanje unistavanja embrija. Pa sam odlucila jos ovaj put ici na klomifen, daj boze da reagiram dobro kao i prosli put...a ako ne, onda cemo ici sa stimulacijom.

----------


## Martina1990

Ma bila je stimulacija,centotride i ovaleap.....

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja, onda ti držim fige da klomifen napravi svoje i bude dobitan...

----------


## sladja01

> Sladja, onda ti držim fige da klomifen napravi svoje i bude dobitan...


Hvala, kada je tebi dan za betu?

----------


## Ivana2009

13.10.je taj dan... uopce ne odbrojavam ovaj put niti se opterecujem... iako jedva čekam  :Wink:

----------


## LemonK

radila sam test 10.dnt, negativan...sutra bi trebala ici vadit betu, ali lagano vidim stize menga, jel svejedno moram vadit betu? vjerojatno da da se vidi da je niska?

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - Vadi svakako betu... ionak im moras javit nalaz... koristis utrogestan? Mene dr.rekao da je normalno ako se pojavi lagani krvavi ili smeđi iscjedak, al u tom slučaju nek pojačam s utrogestanima na 4x2, iako je mislio na ove prve dane -implantacijsko, a nisam imala nimalo...

----------


## LemonK

koristim ih...i meni je tako rekla za implantacijsko...ovo to ne bi bilo, al nije ni procurilo jos ko prava menga

----------


## Ivana2009

Ne znam, meni menga nikad ne dođu pod utrićima, tek oko 3 dana nakon prestanka utrića

----------


## LemonK

2.3 beta ☹ sad pauza pa u 11.mj idemo opet...

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon, baš mi je žao..  :Sad:  nikak da netko objavi pozitivnu betu s vv... 
imaš još smrzlića ili krećeš sa stimulacijama za punkciju?

----------


## Martina1990

Lemon bas mi je zao....koji vam je to ivf po redu? Ja sam gore obavila 2 inseminacije i 2 stimulirana postupka,u dogovoru s mužem dosli smo do zakljucka da cemo im dati jos jednu priliku,ako nista ni sad ne bude definitivno selim u drugu kliniku po drugo misljenje....

----------


## LemonK

Imam jos smrzlica...meni je to sve od prvog stimuliranog ivf iz kojeg imam vec jedno dijete..prije toga bile su jedino neuspjesne inseminacije...
Martina razumijem te, iako sam ja imala srece i uspjeli smo relativno brzo ostvariti trudnocu, ne bih bila gore da nemam smrzlica, puno toga mi se ne svidja, a sve to nisam toliko dozivljavala ko prije 5 god kada sam krenula..
Dalo bi se svasta tu napisati, ali konkretno dr. Jukic svaki puta ima drukciju pricu...
Ivana ne zelim da se obeshrabris, ima sigurno i sada pozitvnih beta samo te zenske nisu ovdje na forumu...

----------


## Ivana2009

Šteta da nisu na forumu da malo podignu pozitivu

----------


## Martina1990

Ja pratim par drugih foruma,i bude ih s VV s pozitivnim betama...Ne preostaje nam nista drugo nego biti jake i hrabro dalje...

----------


## Ivana2009

Listala sam malo forum miss7mama i vidim da ima tamo ipak i pozitivnih rezultata s vv... lajk

----------


## Martina1990

Valjda ce jednog dana doci red i na nas...nadam se uskorooooooo

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ništ, cure, očito smo na krivom forumu [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martina1990

Curee pomagajtee! Desio se onaj scenarij kojeg sam se i bojala....znaci dobila sam 6 dana ranije nego inace...znaci na 26 dan ciklusa...u zivotu mi se to nije desilo i desi se bas sad....prvo: nije mi proslo 14 dana otkad sam poslala onaj upitnik
Drugo: nemam gdje sad za vikend izvadit uputnicu za ponedjeljak alo bi me uopce primili....eto sta sad???

----------


## KajTeBriga

Iz mog gorkog iskustva, neće te uzeti ako nije prošlo 14 dana. Ali zovi sutra od ranog jutra dok se netko ne javi i pitaj, da ne gubiš bezveze vrijeme i živce. Baš mi je žao... 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

Martina, koliko je prošlo i koji datum si napisala na tom poslanom papiru?
Ja prošli put sve ispunila i poslala, nisam napisala mjesto i datum. Sestra nije skužila, al je dr., dala mi da vani to nadopišem... nek se sama sjetim kad sam slala i napišem, nitko to nije provjeravao...

----------


## Martina1990

Ma napisala sam datum...tamo gdje pise datum i mjesto...29.9... nevjerovatno kakav sam baksuz....a i ti upitnici su da prostite sranje...ja ne znam jel se to samo na vuku popunjava tako i salje? Kolegica mi je u Petrovoj i oni taj upitnik popune na dan kad dođu tamo

----------


## Martina1990

I da,kolika je mogucnost da me onda prime makar na pregled 7-8dc jer i za to treba upitnik?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ja sam imala cijelu muku oko toga, odbila mi je Jukić FET taj ciklus kad mi je menga uranila, zato velim. A najbolje od svega je bilo da sam poslala upitnik bez datuma, pa sam iz maila provjeravala kad sam ga slala, i odmah mi je rekla da sam prekasno poslala. Još sam rekla da nema datuma i da možemo upisati koji god, nije baš bila presretna kad sam to predložila i naravno nije prošlo. Ali, to je bilo u 6. mjesecu, možda se, i nadam se da je, nešto promijenilo! 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KajTeBriga

> I da,kolika je mogucnost da me onda prime makar na pregled 7-8dc jer i za to treba upitnik?


Zovi sutra, budi uporna dok ti se ne jave, možemo mi tu sad nagađati, ali najbolje će ti oni reći 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martina1990

Da,svakako cu sutra nazvati, ali kao da sam ovdje negdje procitala da kao za pregled ne treba upitnik...e sad.. sutra cu sve znati...

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja bih na tvom mjestu prepravila na papirnatom upitniku na 28.9., to se lako može i to bi trebalo biti svakako 14 dana do ponedjeljka, iako i od 29.9.je ok... a zovi i reci da nemaš uputnicu, al ćeš je donijet sljedeći put...možda prođe..

----------


## Martina1990

A vidit cemo sutra kad nazovem

----------


## Martina1990

E da,a dali oni gledaju da 14 dana bude prvi dan ciklusa ili treci dan kad kao dolazite kod njih?

----------


## Ivana2009

Mora biti 14 dana do dana dolaska, ne do 1.dc... mislim da si ti s tim zapravo bez brige... ako si dobila M danas prije 17 h onda bi trebala zapravo sutra već ići... to bi bilo manje od 14 dana, nadam se da je nakon 17 h

----------


## Martina1990

Ma veceras oko 21h mi se pojavilo smeda točka na gacama i onak se obrisem a ono kao malo krvi neke...i od tada nista vise

----------


## KajTeBriga

Martina, jesi uspjela što doznati? 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

To ako je samo smeđa točkane računa se ko menga. Meni rekla dr.da se računa dok baš krene krv... smeđe točke mogu se pojavljivat i kroz par dana prije menge zbog promjene hormona...
Je li možda krenula menga jutros?
Jesi li zvala gore? Što su ti rekli?

----------


## Martina1990

Hej cure,mengi ni traga danas,tako da jos nisam zvala gore...da napomenem ovako nesto jos nisam doživjela...ja inace dobijem izmedu 30-32 dana ciklusa a sad na 26 dc se pojavi tako smeđa tocka i na papiru neke svijetluje krvi ali malo....hm...al evo cekam i dalje...grudi bolne kao i uvijek pred mengu,onaj osjecaj u stomaku kao da trebam dobit je prisutan al nema bolova

----------


## Ivana2009

Martina, možda je implantacija zapravo bila  :Wink:  držim fige da je pa da ni ne moraš na postupak...

----------


## Martina1990

Ivana bojim se na to i pomislit

----------


## LemonK

ja sam prije uvijek dva dana prije menge znala imati malkoc krvi...nisam skuzila jel bi isla gore na prvi pregled ili bi odmah i u postupak? jer kad sam ja isla u 8.mj samo na pregled nije trebalo slati trijazne upitnike...ali s obzirom da je u pon 12., a poslala si 29.9.to je 14 dana..

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - kak napreduje tvoj postupak? Punkcija se bliži?

----------


## Martina1990

Lemon ja nikada do sada nisam imala tako prije menge neki spooting pa mi je to nepoznanica...a sto se tice postupka,da sad sam planirala u postupak,nisam bila gore od 1 mjeseca

----------


## Ivana2009

Martina - Ako ti do sad prava menga nije krenula, onda si s datumima skroz bez brige jer onda ne ides u ponedeljak i stigneš i uputnicu nabaviti...

----------


## sladja01

Danas bila na kontroli, obavila testirane u Štamparu, 2 sata cekali u koloni auta i vec su mi poslali nalaz  :Smile:  negativan hvala bogu  :Smile:  maloprije si piknula štopericu, punkcija u pon. Super sam odreagirala na klomifen, ako sam dobro skuzila 7 folikulica imam.  A kako si ti, jel radis neki test ili cekas betu?

----------


## Ivana2009

Super, kod tebe ide to brze iz klomifen nego meni iz pikanje  :Smile: 
Nisam radila test, ne znam i jel budem, ionak moram vaditi betu, na bolovanju sam do tad tako da si necu sad kvarit moguce išćekivanje... ak bude beta ok onda ću napravit test da fotkam konačno +  :Wink:

----------


## sladja01

Ovo je peti put da pijem klomifen i najvise ih je, bas su i oni tamo iznenadeni, samo da i bude nesto u njima. Tebi drzim fige, jos par dana ce brzo proci.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma bit će... ak ne 7, onda 6 tak da idu oplođene u paru  :Wink: 
Hvala za fige, samo drži... izdržat ću i ja bez testa...

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja, kak je prošla punkcija???

----------


## sladja01

Dobro je prosla, imamo 3, u srijedu idemo. Danas je bila bas guzva, 4 punkcije i 3 transfera.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ajme pa ni kreveta nema tolko... odmaraj sada, držim fige da se lijepo sve oplode i budu spremen za transfer!!!

----------


## sladja01

Hvala, neka bude i jedna i mi sretni  :Smile:  a da, nas dvije prve smo se brzo digle jer nam je bilo dobro da cure za transfere mogu u sobu.

----------


## Martina1990

Sladja1 bravo,nek se lijepo oplode. Zar nije netko rekao ovdje da zovu sutra dan iz labaratorija d akazu koliko se oplodilo i dali se oplodilo kao da se ne dolazi ako se ne mora radi guzve? Ili su se opet vratili na staro?

----------


## Ivana2009

Zovu za dva dana jer tada provjeravaju je li se oplodilo... a dok zovu većinom ste na putu do klinike il već u čekaonici. Moja punkcija bila u petak, zvali me u nedjelju oko 10 h da ne dolazim u pon kako je bilo rečeno, nego u srijedu ... i do srijede ujutro neće opet provjeravati stanice...

----------


## Lara007

Pozdrav, nova sam na forumu i zanima me jedna informacija vezana za taj trijažni obrazac ili što već koji trebamo poslati 14 dana prije dolaska. Zadnji put sam bila u ožujku i onda toga još nije bilo. Gdje se točno nalazi taj obrazac ili upitnik? Gledali smo na njihovim stranicama i nigdje ga ne možemo pronaći...može li mi netko točno reći gdje se to nalazi. Puno hvala...

----------


## Martina1990

Aha, nisam to znala, svasta cu ja jos saznati dok krenem

----------


## Ivana2009

Martina, menge prave zapravo nema jos?

----------


## Martina1990

Ivana nemaa jos....onda u petak ono sto je bilo,od taada jos nista,po kalendaru trebala bi dobot danas sutra...ja imam malo produzene cikluse od 30-33dana ...cekam....sise i dalje onako malo bolne,onaj osjecaj da cu dobit malo manje prisutan, jucer i danas neki zuti iscjedak...eh...sad...vidit cemo kad ce doci

----------


## LemonK

Ivana jel danas vadis betu?
Sladja drzim fige da se lijepo oplode i barem jedna bude dobitna!!

----------


## LemonK

Meni je drago za cuti da je guzva, kad sam bila na transferu sama sam bila, rekli su da nema guzva zbog korone..al nekako mi ljepse i lakse kad imas drustvo... pred 4-5 god je isto falilo kreveta koliko nas bilo, al opet je bilo lakse dok jedna bodri drugu i sl...

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon, izvadila ujutro krv, još uvijek čekam nalaz....  :Wink:

----------


## Ivana2009

Ništa ni ovaj put- beta je <2,3

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, bas mi je zao, tako sam bila uvjerena da ce uspjeti.

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladjo, javi kak prošao transfer...

----------


## LemonK

Ivana bas mi je zao! ☹

----------


## sladja01

Mi smo taman usli u bolnicu kada me zvala iz labosa na mob, oplodile su se dvije, za sada cetverostanicne pa cekamo subotu za transfer ako bude sve ok. Treca je bila losija i stala je sa razvojem. Znate li radi li subotom njihova ljekarna, kako smo dosli i otisli danas prije 8 nisam podigla novce od utrica sto sam neki dan uzela bez recepta, a uopce se ne mogu sjetiti da li su radili dok smo bili u sub.

----------


## Ivana2009

Super! Znači da su dobre stanice kad čekaju 5.dan...
Mislim da radi ta ljekarna i subotom...

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon, možda se opet sretnemo, ja isto idem ispočetka u 11.mjesecu...

----------


## sladja01

Rekla je embriologica da su dobre pa neka bar jedna opstane do sub. A Ivana, super sto ides opet brzo.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja sam se bojala da će nakon stimuliranog trebat više od 1 ciklusa pauze, tak da je zapravo ok

----------


## sladja01

I ja sam mislila da treba duza pauza tako da super sto smijem tako brzo, malo odmora i u nove pobjede.

----------


## sladja01

Htjela sam napisati smiješ  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma skužila sam što si htjela napisati/reći...

----------


## LemonK

radi ljekarna subotom...ja sam zadnje imala dva pregleda subotom i svaki put nesto uzimala.. Ivana vidimo se u 11.mj gore

----------


## Martina1990

Ej cure,dali smije muž samnom gore na pregled? Mislim radi korone,neznam jel smije bit pratnja sad kad je ludilo zbog korone,zao mi da sjedi u autu i ceka,a mora mr vozit jer smo 200km od Zagreba....i sta me ceka na ulazu?neka trijaža,sta konkretno? Da znam koliko ranije da krenemo

----------


## Ivana2009

Martina - čeka te trijaža ispred, mjerenje temperature unutra nakon ulaska. Muž ne bi smio jer ne smije pratnja, ali upiše se ko i ti i mislim da može proći... jer jedan par dolazio skoro svaki drugi dan skupa gore (ne samo na punkciju i transfer) i nisu pa potjerali.

----------


## Martina1990

Zvala sam VV,u utorak oko 11h da dodem...mislila sam da mogu  doci 3dc,al me pitala kad sam bila zadnji puta kod njih,ja rekla u 1mj,i kaze sestra meni da moram onda prvo obavit konzultacije reko ajd dobro...

----------


## Ivana2009

Uuuu da, možda će tražiti da obavis neke pretrage (vađenje krvi il sl) il doneses neke nove nalaze (briseve)

----------


## Martina1990

Briseve,papu i markere imam friške to sam si pripremila,e sad....bio bi red da nakon dvije godine ponove neke mi nalaze...TSH,AMH...itd

----------


## Ivana2009

Martina - Te i kak, krvni nalazi ti vrijede godinu dana, ja sam to vadila krajem 11.mjeseca prosle godine i sad moram opet dok budem išla...možda mi zbog tog odgode i postupak na 12.mjesec ako odluče čekati te svježe nalaze... iako dr.baš ne gledaju tak precizno, a ja ne budem ni spominjala dr.da vadim nove krvne da me ne odgodi...
Dobro da ideš na te konzultacije ipak pa pripremiš prije ako kaj budu tražili... jesi dobila M?

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - javi se sutra nakon transfera!!! Navijam za dvije blastice  :Wink:

----------


## Martina1990

Pa da,valjda ce onda napravit neke nove nalaze,ili me poslati na neke nove pretrage,vec sam dvije pune godine gore vez pomaka...dobila sam jutros....

----------


## Ivana2009

Po meni bi onda trebala ici sutra (2.dc) s a3 uputnicom za hormone drugom a3 za konzultacije i izvadit krv pa ce im nalazi stici do iduceg ciklusa... jer sad ce ti biti konzultacije, onda ti budu iduci ciklus 3.dan rekli izvadit krv pa tek onaj iza ciklus na postupak možda... 
meni sestra telefonski rekla da mogu isto sad dok dobim (a dobila isto jutros) doci treci dan izvadit krv da budu svjezi nalazi u studenom... ali nisam izvadila uputnicu za to, a dobila danas...

----------


## Martina1990

Pa ja kad sam zvala danas reklami da moram prvo obavit konzultacije, jer nisam bila od 1mj. a trazila sam da dodem 3dc, tj 2dc (sutra) ....tako da...be znam...ostala sam malo zbunjena,neznam dali im he mozda guzva za postupke pa me tako mozda malo otpilila ili stvarno nesto drugo...a između ostalog ja sam izvadila vec d1 uputnicu,jer sam mislila da cu u postupak

----------


## sladja01

Evo mene, jedna blastica vracena, jedna zamrznuta. 30.10.beta.

----------


## Martina1990

Sretnoo Sladja01, sad opuštenoo do bete.

----------


## Ivana2009

Super Sladjo!!! Nisi htjela dvije vratit  :Wink:  pa dobit blizance?

----------


## sladja01

Hvala. Nismo htjeli cisto zato sto imamo vec jedno dijete pa da u slucaju blizanaca nedaj boze dode do nekih komplikacija.

----------


## Ivana2009

I ova blastica se jos uvijek može podijeliti... listam jedan drugi forum i jednoj se curi stanica 4-dnevna podijelila ne na dvije nego na 3...
Držim fige da se ova mrvica primi pa ćete po drugu za par godina... odmaraj i čuvaj se...

----------


## sladja01

Joj znam  :Smile:  tako dok sam vadila betu u dobitnom postupku bila je oko 1900 i zezali su me na forumu da se mozda podijelila  :Smile:  a ovo je bas cudo da se na cak 3. Hvala ti..

----------


## Emperatriz

Pozdrav žene, nisam sve uspjela pročitati, ali vidim po vašim porukama da VV i dalje prima pacijente..naime ev trebam dobiti i krenuti u svoj prvi ivf

----------


## Ivana2009

Pozdrav Emperatriz, dobro došla u mpo vode i čim prije ostvarila ciljeve te otišla među trudnice!!!
VV radi, nadamo se da će tako i ostati što dulje...

----------


## sladja01

Vjerovatno ce te naruciti oko 8.dana na dogovor za ivf, ali svakako zovi prvi dan kada dobijes m pa ce ti reci kada da dodes.

----------


## Spiritinthesky

Pozdrav ljudi

----------


## Spiritinthesky

Ja sam zadnji put bila u 3mj..i evo primili me normalno u postupak ovaj mj.kad sam nazvala da dobila..jedino sto sam se u 7mj cula s njima da mi kažu šta trebam ponoviti od nalaza koji istekli.. u poslali mi postom povijest bolesti 10.7.

----------


## Grofica5

> Ja sam zadnji put bila u 3mj..i evo primili me normalno u postupak ovaj mj.kad sam nazvala da dobila..jedino sto sam se u 7mj cula s njima da mi kažu šta trebam ponoviti od nalaza koji istekli.. u poslali mi postom povijest bolesti 10.7.


Bok jesi slala upitnik za trijažu, te je li ti točno ispalio 14 dana od slanja, pitam jel meni je danas 14.dan od slanja i kako mi se ciklus poremetio ništa od ovog mjeseca jel menga će kasniti koji dan a mislim da mi onda upitnik više neće uzeti u obzir

----------


## KajTeBriga

Grofice, bude ti ok ako dođe kasnije, samo da nije ranije

----------


## Grofica5

> Grofice, bude ti ok ako dođe kasnije, samo da nije ranije


Misliš da će me primiti ako budem nekoliko dana kasnije dobila mengu

----------


## KajTeBriga

Da, da, meni je dr. sama zadnji put rekla da bolje da se upitnik pošalje par dana ranije nego da bude kraće od dva tjedna, tad te ne bi uzeli.
Makar, iskreno, ja stvarno više ne razumijem smisao tog upitnika... Razumjela bih da inzistiraju na negativnom testu, ali ovaj glupavi list papira sad stvarno više nema veze s vezom.

----------


## Grofica5

Imaš pravo, nemaju smisla ti upitnici a što će biti s testiranju ma ne znam, prijateljica je išla u Čakovec na testiranje jer nije uspjela u zgb to obavit da bude 48h čak i privatno u poliklinici Katarina ne primaju jer su u gužvi i treba se danima prije naručiti. Baš je kaos sad oko testiranja

----------


## KajTeBriga

Da, po nekoj logici bi ljudi s terminima za zahvate trebali imati prednost, ali u ovom kaosu...

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sladja01

Cure koje ste imale FET na VV zanima me kakva je procedura, koji dan se dolazi i jel ima nekih priprema i sta mislite mogu li u fet odmah iza postupka u kojem sam pila klomifene?

----------


## Grofica5

Preskače se jedan ciklus, bar su meni tako rekli nakon 1.ivf koji je bio neuspješan, dolazi se 3.dan ciklusa i ako je na ultrazvuku sve ok počneš piti estrofem i opet kroz tjedan dana dolaziš na ultrazvuk da vide je li endometrij pogodan ako je uz estrofem koristiš i utrogestan i onda ti kažu kad bi bio transfer.

----------


## Gazdarica

Pozdrav . Kad sam bila u postupku na Vrhovcu, dođes na pregled 3 dan pregledaju te, pijes klomifene, sad se vise ne sjecam koliko dana cc negdje 5. To ti je vec neki 10 dan ciklusa, dobijes stopericu, ides na punkciju. Kazu ti da dodes drugi dan, ako se dobro sjecam. Dan punkcije se ne racuna.  Kazu ti koliko se oplodilo i  kad je transfer. Ali dolazis kao da ides na transfer. Ali...onda mogu ti vratit taj dan ili 5 ovisno o njihovoj procjeni. Slucajno da si u hiperu, onda ti mogu prebaci za iduci mjesec.  Bila sam u prvom mjesecu , stimulacija sa klomifenom. ,  i vratili su mi isti mjesec. Tako je bilo kod mene. Sretno.

----------


## sladja01

Hvala, znaci neka 3 puta se mora ici otprilike.

----------


## sladja01

> Pozdrav . Kad sam bila u postupku na Vrhovcu, dođes na pregled 3 dan pregledaju te, pijes klomifene, sad se vise ne sjecam koliko dana cc negdje 5. To ti je vec neki 10 dan ciklusa, dobijes stopericu, ides na punkciju. Kazu ti da dodes drugi dan, ako se dobro sjecam. Dan punkcije se ne racuna.  Kazu ti koliko se oplodilo i  kad je transfer. Ali dolazis kao da ides na transfer. Ali...onda mogu ti vratit taj dan ili 5 ovisno o njihovoj procjeni. Slucajno da si u hiperu, onda ti mogu prebaci za iduci mjesec.  Bila sam u prvom mjesecu , stimulacija sa klomifenom. ,  i vratili su mi isti mjesec. Tako je bilo kod mene. Sretno.


Sada sam bila u postupku sa klomifenima, u petak vadim betu ali dva testa su negativna pa vjerovatno nije uspjelo a imamo jednu blasticu zamrznutu pa cemo ici po nju pa me zanimalo kako to kod njih ide.

----------


## Gazdarica

Imat ces ciklus pauze, pa u drugom ciklus vracanje. Tako je meni bilo. 1mj stimulacija, drugi pauza i u 3  vracanje.  Naravno ako budu radili.

----------


## sladja01

Bas sam se nadala da je moguce odmah iduci, ali bas to, u ovoj situaciji ce biti super ako uopce i ostanu raditi.

----------


## Gazdarica

Mislim da ne samo njima praksa mjesec dana pauze da ti se organizam malo smiri od hormona, i ljekova koje trpas.  Bas to,  ako ostanu radit.

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja -daj si još šansu do bete... testovi nisu 100%

----------


## Inesz

> Imaš pravo, nemaju smisla ti upitnici a što će biti s testiranju ma ne znam, prijateljica je išla u Čakovec na testiranje jer nije uspjela u zgb to obavit da bude 48h čak i privatno u poliklinici Katarina ne primaju jer su u gužvi i treba se danima prije naručiti. Baš je kaos sad oko testiranja


Cure, jeste pitale što kad u slučaju da pred punkciju u stimuliranom postupku dobijete pozivan nalaz na SARS COV 2 virus?

----------


## sara79

A sto im vrijedi negativan test 48 sati prije punkcije kad na dan punkcije vec mozes biti pozitivan da se ponovi test a da ne govorim na dan transfera. Kliconosa si puno dana prije a i da uopce nemas simptome. ili grijesim u vezi ovoga, ispravite me ako da!?

----------


## Inesz

sara, točno je to što pišeš.
ali pitanje je što kada žene pred punkciju u stimuliranom ciklusu dobije pozitivan nalaz?

----------


## bulj

Dok sam ja bila na VV na proljece,morala sam potpisat pristanak da mi se u bilo kojem trenutku postupak moze prekinuti na moju stetu, bilo da se ja zarazim ili da se okolnosti u bolnici promjene kao sto je bilo na proljece.

----------


## Martina1990

> Dok sam ja bila na VV na proljece,morala sam potpisat pristanak da mi se u bilo kojem trenutku postupak moze prekinuti na moju stetu, bilo da se ja zarazim ili da se okolnosti u bolnici promjene kao sto je bilo na proljece.


BULJ to bi onda znacilo ako si pozitivan na Covid pred punkciju  prekidas sve i propada ti cijeli taj postupak? Ako je tako a vjerovatno je,e onda stvarno....

----------


## sara79

> sara, točno je to što pišeš.
> ali pitanje je što kada žene pred punkciju u stimuliranom ciklusu dobije pozitivan nalaz?


Da to je sad drugi par opanaka! Koliko znam da su po bolnica u posebnim uvjetima odradjene operacije kod pacijenata pozitivnim na covid. 
A isto tako su sigurno nekome i odradili punkciju a i da ne znaju da je zena pozitivna i tako je ta neka zena to sve usput prohodala. Mislim ovo su im teske gluposti sto rade i jos traze da se potpisu pacijentice sto znaci da su u stanju pustiti nekoga tko ima 10, 15 folikula.
Zgrozena sam!!!!

----------


## Spiritinthesky

Kasnila mi menga isto, al uzeli su u obzir, ne gledaju dan ili dva. Jesam..slala sam 10 tak dana prije menge trijazni.

----------


## Spiritinthesky

Cure, ja sutra idem ujutro na VV..10 dc..idem vidjeti jel klomifen šta dao, ovaj ciklus idem prirodno ivf..i dalje me trta..hoću uopće odraditi punkciju i sve zbog ovog stanja ludog

----------


## Spiritinthesky

Grofica5 ali mozes novi poslati trijazni, sta ne?

----------


## Grofica5

Bila jutros na VV moram izvadit uputnicu za testiranje na covid prije postupka , kaže doktorica Jukić da je sad problem s nedostatkom reagensa pa ćemo vidjet kako će se sve odvijat u smislu hoće li se trebati testirati ili ne a med. sestra mi je rekla poslije, samo vi dođite s uputnicom pa ćemo vidjet što će biti, jer kao uputnica je njima više da se na to mogu pozvati u slučaju nekih inspekcija i slično. Inače oni kod sebe na Merkuru mogu naručiti pacijentice na testiranje

----------


## sladja01

> Bila jutros na VV moram izvadit uputnicu za testiranje na covid prije postupka , kaže doktorica Jukić da je sad problem s nedostatkom reagensa pa ćemo vidjet kako će se sve odvijat u smislu hoće li se trebati testirati ili ne a med. sestra mi je rekla poslije, samo vi dođite s uputnicom pa ćemo vidjet što će biti, jer kao uputnica je njima više da se na to mogu pozvati u slučaju nekih inspekcija i slično. Inače oni kod sebe na Merkuru mogu naručiti pacijentice na testiranje


Bilo bi super bez tog testiranja jer to je dodatni stres, prvo uspjeti se testirati, a onda briga hoce li rezultat stici na vrijeme...a ionako prije tog testa kod njih dodes nekoliko puta i da je nedaj boze nesto ne moze se sprijeciti. Jedino dobro je sto su uveli da se kod njih moze testirati, ali rade samo pon-pet, meni je zadnji put palo na subotu pa nisam mogla kod njih. Kako god, samo da ta korona ne zaustavi postupke.

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - jesi danas imala betu?

----------


## sladja01

> Sladja - jesi danas imala betu?


Beta O. U pon zovem da cujem sta kazu...

----------


## Ivana2009

> Beta O. U pon zovem da cujem sta kazu...


Ajme...  :Sad:  žao mi je... drži se... vjerojatno će ti reći ciklus pauze pa onda u prosincu.. al kad imaš smrzlića možda možeš u fet odma sljedeci ciklus sad... svakako napomeni da imas smrznuto za fet

----------


## sladja01

Odtugovala sam na drugom negativnom testu tako da sam vec danas skroz ok. Napomenut cu, ali sumnjam da se moze ako zbog nicega drugog onda zbog onog upitnika kada se ranije mora slati. Napisati su sta kazu. A kada ti Ivana ides opet, jel sada pocetkom mj?

----------


## Ivana2009

Pa očekujem za cca dva tjedna... sljedeci tjedan idem na testove trombofilije u petrovu na transfuzijski. To me salje moj gin.da se ne mučim ako je u tom nečem problem...

----------


## sladja01

Super, brzo ce to. Dobro sto te salje i on da jos tako neke stvari provjeris jer zapravo je najgore kada je sve ok, a opet ne ide.

----------


## Ivana2009

Vrijeme mi baš proletilo sad... 
ako budu ovi nalazi isto ok onda bi bilo najbolje neku virozicu nakon transfera uhvatit (ne samo koronu) da se imunitet ima s virozom zezat pa ne skuži embrića dok se ušulja...

----------


## Martina1990

Cure kako ste? Ima sta novo na Vuku? Ja ovaj mjesec krecem kad dobijeđ mengu....zanima me kako sad narucuju na folikulometrije? Dali rijeđe ili jednako?

----------


## LemonK

sladja zao mi je kaj nije uspjelo

----------


## LemonK

opet mi fali ostatak poruke..ja sam sada morala pauzirati nakon feta 1 mj...sad se spremam na drugi...iako se premisljam zbog ove covid ludnice, pogotovo oko testiranja..
i kasni mi, trebala sam dobiti u nedjelju, trijazne sam posalala 17.10.

----------


## Martina1990

Ja sam bas jucer poslala trijažne upitnike,iako se sad i ja predomisljam.....neznam ni sama...

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja poslala trijažne 28.10., trebala bih dobiti sredinom mjeseca i ići ću pa kud puklo da puklo...

----------


## Martina1990

Ja trebam dobiti oko 16.11

----------


## Ivana2009

Martina- a ja oko 14.11.,ali ako ne zatvore ćemo se sigurno koji put sresti...

----------


## sladja01

> Cure kako ste? Ima sta novo na Vuku? Ja ovaj mjesec krecem kad dobijeđ mengu....zanima me kako sad narucuju na folikulometrije? Dali rijeđe ili jednako?


Mislim da sam ja zadnji put bila 4 puta na FM,  sve zavisi o stanju folikula i na koji dan bi mogla punkcija pasti...

----------


## sladja01

Cesto zaboravim iskljuciti potpis. Zvala sam danas i rekla mi sestra mjesec pauze pa zovem 1.dan i dolazim 3.za fet...iako jos nisam dobila ovu mengu, valjda necu opet neku cistu imati. A i ja sam bila u razmisljanju ici dalje ili ne, ali korona nazalost nece prestati, je ludnica oko testiranja i sve je to dodatni stres, ali opet, tko zna jel moze biti jos gore pa tko ima zivaca mislim da treba ici dalje u nove pokusaje.

----------


## Martina1990

Da,najgore sto neznas sta ce bit za 3-4mj...bolje ili gore....hm...ma ono...ova godina je koma,jedva cekam da zavrsi

----------


## Silk

Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje, tek krećem u cijeli postupak i naručila sam se idući tjedan na prve konzultacije u VV. Kod narudžbe me sestra nije pitala kojem doktoru i rekla mi je da dođem iduću srijedu u 12.. Uzet ću si slobodan dan jer sam vidjela da se zna dosta čekati pa pretpostavljam da se neću stići vratiti na posao.. Imam jedno pitanje samo na početku, da li je moguće naručiti se i u drugu bolnicu na konzultacije? Još uvijek nisam sigurna da li bi u cijeli postupak kretala na VV ili ipak u neku drugu bolnicu obzirom da na VV nema anestezije kod punkcije. Ukoliko dođem do toga nema šanse da pristanem na taj postupak bez anestezije..

----------


## LemonK

evo cure najnoviji info, sada treba imati negativan test za koronu za pregled 3.dan ciklusa! jest da je to bolja opcija svakako, ali nekako bi takve informacije trebale biti negdje objavljene. Danas sam dobila i zovem za pregled, dobila ih tek u 2h i onda mi to kazu. Posto vise sutra ne mogu na testiranje jer nemam kako dobiti uputnicu (i dr opce prakse i gin mi danas radili ujutro, a sutra tek popodne), ici cu na testiranje tek u petak, 3.dan ciklusa. S obzirom da je to tek novina rekli su da ce me sada primiti u petak bez testa pa cu naknadno poslati...pa eto da znate da se pripremite na vrijeme..

----------


## LemonK

jos nesto me zanima, jel vi svaki puta zovete za naruciti se iza 11h? mene su par puta vec otpilili kada bi nazvala prije...i recimo da sam ih danas mogla nazvati u 9h uspjela bi pribaviti i uputnicu i test do petka...
isto zar D1 uputnica ne vrijedi godinu dana?

----------


## Martina1990

Ajme meni,znala sam da ce de to dogodit!!!! Jel onda treba test i prije aspiracije ili samo na 3dc?
A sto se tice narucivanja i mene su jednom otpilili kad sam zvala prije 11h i rekli mi da se narucuje iza 11

----------


## sladja01

Ajmeee...pa ne znaš koja je opcija bolja, pa ne čitaju svi forum da budu informirani, ona bi valjda kada se trijažni pošalju oni povratno to trebali napisati u mail-u da se stigne obaviti testiranje. A što se zvanja tiče i ja sam zvala jednom ranije i rečeno mi je da zovem iza 11...i svali put, a tako i ovaj doslovno sam bila sat vremena na telefonu jer stalno je zauzeto...i odustala i onda kasnije opet nakon nekoliko poziva dobila ih. mislim, onaj tko ne zna za tu infu nema šanse da obavi test taj dan da bi treći imao nalaz.

----------


## Martina1990

Kolegica mi je u Petrovoj,oni tamo navodno ce se testirat 3dc i prije punkcije/transfera...e sad ..dal je i kod nas tako...ili?

----------


## LemonK

ne znam za punkciju, nisam to pitala, ne bi se cudila da ostave i to...pa upravo to, ne citaju svi forum, a i ja sam na forumu pa nisam to nigdje procitala niti znala za to do danas tako da takve bitne infornacije bi trebala biti negdje dostupne! osim toga imaju na mailu trijazne dokumente, pa su mogli odg onima koji su poslali pred 2 tjedna..

----------


## Martina1990

A da im probam poslat mail tamo gdje sam slala i trijažni upitnik? Hm...

----------


## Ivana2009

Ajme... pa jos i to... jos najbolje da mozemo/moramo znati kad ce doci M pa se naruciti za testiranje... mozda iako to sad mi tu znamo bolje se drzati glup i zvati normalno dok dobijemo M za pregled 3.dc...
Mislim pogotovo ako je vikend u pitanju- dobim u petak i moram automatski u subotu na uzv...jedva to uspijemo dogovorit ili ni to (ja dobila prosli put u cetvrtak poslije 18 h, u petak se racuna 1.dc, zvala sam ih ujutro, otpilili me nek zovem nakon 11 h i dok sam ih vec oko pol 2 dobila onda naravno mi rekli doci sljedeci dan (subota u 8)). Da smo kak svemoguce, vecinom to nije izvedivo. Najbolje ici tam 2./3.dc na uzv i tam nek nas testiraju i ok. Dok dođe nalaz il nastavljamo s terapijom il prekidamo ako bas bude pozitivan test i opet ok.
Počelo se događati sve više da se cure pikaju i onda pred punkciju test pokaze koronu i sve staje... a neke onda imaju 20-ak folikula, a postupak se ne smije dovrsiti. Takva testiranja je vec uvela Petrova - pred prvi uzv, pred punkciju i opet prije transfera čak ako je 5.dan.

----------


## Martina1990

Jao pa to je ludnica

----------


## LemonK

da ludnica totalna...taman sam se stalno premisljala hocu ici ili ne, i onda odlucim idem, i opet nesto novo... ja sam im poslala danas i mail na mpo,ali nitko nije odg...to mi isto nije jasno, dok tamo sjedim i cekam sto puta se presetaju, bude ih hrpa tamo i da nitko ne moze pogledati mail i odg

----------


## Martina1990

I ja sam poslala mail

----------


## Ivana2009

Meni nikad nisu odg s mail MPO, tek dok sam poslala na mail glavne sestre za upitnike da mi posalju mi ogd za nekoliko dana

----------


## Martina1990

Aha,koji je mail od sestre?

----------


## Ivana2009

ivanka.jug@kb-merkur.hr

----------


## Ivana2009

Meni su taj mail dali dok sam prvi put trazila te upitnike -u svibnju... sad sam morala ponovo jer su dodali onaj drugi obrazac za pristanak za vrijeme covida...

----------


## Martina1990

Oki,hvala,probat cu poslati i na taj...cure ako sta saznate novog javljajte ovdje,kad ocito nam je ovaj forum jedini izvor informacija

----------


## Grofica5

Ja jutros bila na ultrazvuku i imam transfer u utorak no kako je vikend nemam se gdje testirati. Rekli su mi da se u ponedjeljak testira na Merkuru no ne garantiraju mi da će nalaz stići za 24 sata pa je rekla doktorica da onda nažalost ništa od transfera ako nalaz ne dobim. Mislila sam se testirati u specijalnoj bolnici Katarina no nisam sigurna jel njihov nalaz vrijedi na VV, tak da ne znam više što da napravim

----------


## Grofica5

Sad zam zvala VV i ne vrijedi antigenski test iz Katarine, baš mora biti pcr test. Tako da eto još jedna zapreka

----------


## Martina1990

Grofice jel ti to Fet ili?

----------


## Grofica5

Da, imam još dvije blastice.To mi je 3.pokušaj

----------


## Martina1990

Sretnoo,neka ovaj bude uspješan.

----------


## Grofica5

Hvala ti i tebi želim puno sreće

----------


## sladja01

Grofice, a sta se ne mozes naruciti u Stampara na drive in?  Mislim, ovo je bas izvanredna situacija pa bi trebali imati razumijevanja za takve slucajeve.

----------


## Grofica5

Na VV naručju isključivo na Merkuru i onda im oni nalaze šalju na mail. Naručeno sam u pon u 7 ujutro na testiranje a u utorak prije transfera koji je oko 11 bu trebao biti nalaz kod njih. E sad nadam se da bude tako, doktorica me malo uplašila da ništa ne garantiraju dal će do tad stići, dok mi je sestra na šalteru rekla da se nemam šta bojati da bu nalaz vjerojatno došao, e sad kome vjerovati ja se isto nadam da bude Al opet

----------


## LemonK

kaj nije da se na stamparu ne treba naruciti nego samo dodjes? jel oni testiraju nedjeljom? netko mora testirati nedjeljom? 
meni je nalaz u lokalnoj bolnici dosao drugi dan do 12 pa isto mislim da bi ti i s merkura trebao doci drugi dan do feta...prije 12 nece niti biti..
jedino da odes na nedjelju ako ima di....

----------


## sladja01

Nije se trebalo, meni je prije mj dana punkcija padala u pon pa sam u sub isla tamo na testiranje, nalaz stigao taj dan navecer, ali od nedavno primaju samo narucene zbog velikih guzvi i rade i ned ujutro.

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure, tolki problemi s tim testiranjem da mi dođe da se čim prije zarazim tom koronom, prebolim ju da sam konačno valjda mirna... onda ipak imunitet traje par mjeseci pa se ne treba testirat svaki čas...
U ZG se može testirati navodno na velesajmu bez narucivanja... a mozda i u Fran Mihaljevic ako im se lijepo objasni zbog čega treba i da je hitno...

----------


## Spiritinthesky

I nije rjeđe, skoro sve isto, 3dc..pa su me 10dc pa aspiracija 11dc u mene bila..i sutra transfer.. mislim da odprilike isto kao prije..

----------


## Spiritinthesky

Ja se testirala sub, nedjelju ima stigao nalaz i pon.aspiracija

----------


## LemonK

evo ja bila danas i kaze dr da za testiranje za transfer/punkciju narucuju oni na merkuru, da nalaz bude taj dan navecer...jos sam pitala kaj ako je na utorak, kaze dr da se onda testira na pon i da dodje nalaz pon vecer..

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - onda se treba testirati ipak dva puta? Kak si ti sad uspjela odraditi testiranje il nisi morala ipak?

----------


## LemonK

testirala sam se jucer ujutro, treba se i za 3.dan i  kasnije jos za salu...samo sada su tek uveli to za 3.dan pa su sve pustali bez nalaza, samo su ispitivali jesi se isao testirati i da doneses nalaz na iduci pregled

----------


## Martina1990

> testirala sam se jucer ujutro, treba se i za 3.dan i  kasnije jos za salu...samo sada su tek uveli to za 3.dan pa su sve pustali bez nalaza, samo su ispitivali jesi se isao testirati i da doneses nalaz na iduci pregled


Jesi se samo ti morala testirat ili i suprug?

----------


## LemonK

samo ja, ali idem na fet pa mi on ni ne treba

----------


## Grofica5

Daj mi molim te reci do koliko sat testiraju na Merkuru i jel samo dođeš gore pješke  ili je drive in testiranje

----------


## LemonK

u petak sam se testirala u svom gradu prije nego sam isla za zg, za merkur mi je dr rekla na pregledu..ali ici cu tamo za transfer pa javim detalje...kako sam skuzila dr testiraju samo svoje pacijente, ne dolazi ostali, a sestra mi je rekla da prvo dodjemo k njima na vv, ona nas naruci pa se odes k njima testirati...rekla bi da tamo nemas di drive in...

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - jel se onda može doći k njima 3.dc i onda na Merkur na testiranje?

Jel netko išao na testiranje na Merkur? 
Je li tamo samo bris iz nosa ili i iz grla? Pitam jer je u KC i iz grla, a meni to gore od punkcije, pogotovo ima dr.koji grebu po grlu da ljudi povraćaju cijeli dan pa i krv... vrlo radi bih izbjegla ići tamo (iako mi najbliže)...

----------


## Silk

> Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje, tek krećem u cijeli postupak i naručila sam se idući tjedan na prve konzultacije u VV. Kod narudžbe me sestra nije pitala kojem doktoru i rekla mi je da dođem iduću srijedu u 12.. Uzet ću si slobodan dan jer sam vidjela da se zna dosta čekati pa pretpostavljam da se neću stići vratiti na posao.. Imam jedno pitanje samo na početku, da li je moguće naručiti se i u drugu bolnicu na konzultacije? Još uvijek nisam sigurna da li bi u cijeli postupak kretala na VV ili ipak u neku drugu bolnicu obzirom da na VV nema anestezije kod punkcije. Ukoliko dođem do toga nema šanse da pristanem na taj postupak bez anestezije..


Ponavljam pitanje  :Sad:

----------


## bulj

Tvoje je pravo otici na konzultacije gdje god zelis,a isto vrijedi i za postupak. Jako je bitno da tamo gdje krenes se osjecas ugodno i imas povjerenja u lijecnike kojima se prepustas,jer nazalost mogli bi se dosta druziti. Ako ti je anestezija dealbreaker onda nemas zasto niti ici na VV jer ne mislim da bi se to tamo uskoro moglo uvest. O tome ces naravno sama odluciti,ali mnoge cure ovdje ce ti potvrditi da ta bol nije tako nesnosna,i ako si zadovoljna lijecnikom i pristupom,mozda se isplati pretrpit tih par uboda. 
Sto se tice izbora doktora na VV, doktorica Jukic je tamo svaki dan, ostali (planinic-moj favorit,podgajski, i fenzl-moj anti favorit) dolaze tamo vise manje jedan dan u tjednu tako da ako i pripadnes slucajno nekom od njih u startu vecinu ces kasnijih pregleda i postupaka odraditi sa jukickom, koja je divna! Sve u svemu izbor doktora je samo da ti nesto upisu na karton, a nije garancija da ce te isti doktor pratiti na svakom koraku

----------


## Martina1990

> Ponavljam pitanje


Ja mislim da mozes na konzultacije i u drugu bolnicu,nisam probala al ne vidim razlog zasto ne ako nisi dogoovorila postupak.. 
Sto se tice anestezije tjekom punkcije,na VV nemas anesteziju,vec dobijes nesto protiv bolova i nesto za opuštanje...Ja bila 2 puta na punkciji,kako sam mislila da ce bit,sta sam sve procitala po forumima i isplašila i stresirala sama sebe na kraju nije bi upola bolilo kako sam ja to zamisljala. Al opet ..nismo sve iste...

----------


## Gazdarica

Predpostavljam da mozes ako nisi predala uputnicu, uvijek mozes reci da si odustala pa ces se javit kasnije.. Ali u obe ici paralelno mislim da ne. Ako se ne varam svugdje i treba uputnicu, a kad ju predas onda je gotovo za taj postupak. A kasnije se mozes prebacit . Pitaj svoju doktoricu ako ti je ok .

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure - pitanje:
Ja isla danas po nalaze briseva i papa-testa, nalazi briseva stigli u sve ok , ali jos nema nalaza papa-testa, a tesko da ce do kraj tjedna stici… a ja bih krajem tjedna trebala dobit M pa krenut… hoce li me u VV uzeti u postupak, zna li tko? Prosli nalazi su od 3.10.prosle godine…

----------


## bulj

Ivana,meni su u nekom od zadnjih postupaka tako istekli nalazi,pa me jukicka ipak pustila u postupak,samo mi je dala neke vaginalete iz njihove ljekarne kao mjera opreza ako slucajno nesto ima. Ali,cini mi se da sad svaku sitnicu koriste kao priliku da odgode postupak.
Od kud si? Di si radila papu? Ako ti je gin u zagrebu i papu salje na obradu u merkur onda ti oni gore mogu pristupit nalazu iako jos nije poslan tvom doktoru,to se meni dogodilo na pocetku.

----------


## Spiritinthesky

Bok cure, prijavljujem 3dnt  na VV.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma nisam iz zg, u kc se obrađuje papa test

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Ponavljam pitanje


Mislim da uputnicu za prvi pregled možeš od svojeg ginekologa dobiti jednom u šest mjeseci, nisam točno sigurna ali mislim da mi je negdje iskočio taj podatak jer sam ljetos isto bila na sto muka kamo dalje nakon VV i koliko se mogu 'šaltati'. I nije VV loš odabir, uopće, najizglednije je da ćeš 'upasti' kod dr. Jukić koja je doista krasna, ali da, nema anestezije što je meni bilo 50 posto odluke za ići dalje.

----------


## LemonK

Ivana nisam sigurna jel mozes doci tamo 3.dan ciklusa bez testiranja pa da te oni salju...reci ce ti cim budes zvala 1.dan ciklusa za testiranje...jedino ako nikako ne budes mogla obaviti prije mozda ti predlozi da ides taj dan na merkur

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma znam da ce mi reci, ali ak ja dobim mengu u petak onda tam moram ici u subotu, a gdje da se testiram preko noci? A taman bi moglo tak ispasti...

----------


## LemonK

pa onda ce ti vjerojatno reci da mozes kod njih kad dodjes..samo si zovi dr za uputnicu u tjednu dok radi da ti posalje

----------


## Ivana2009

Uputnica je spremna...

----------


## tamy86

Pozz svima. Sutra 2. konzultacije na VV. Kakva je situacija? Čeka li se dugo? Rekli da dođem pola 12,12.

----------


## LemonK

Grofica mene ceka ista stvar, transfer utorak, testiranje pon merkur...kako je tvoje proslo?

----------


## tamy86

Imaju li se negdje za skinuti trijažni upitnici? Sestra mi kao poslala mail, ali nisam ništa dobila..

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure, ja još ne krećem, menga danas nije odlučila doći, a nema joj baš ni naznake ko inače (smeđarenje)… ipak, danas sam posjetila svog ginekologa jer mi stigli nalazi trombofilije, povišen neki protein C i jedna neka mutacija pai-1 heterozigot 4g/5g… na osnovu tog sam odmah dobila recept za fragmin i moram ga pikat s danom transfera… dok do tog dođe…
Ima li neka od vas takvu ili sličnu situaciju? Pomogne li taj fragmin u implantaciji?

----------


## Grofica5

> Grofica mene ceka ista stvar, transfer utorak, testiranje pon merkur...kako je tvoje proslo?


Ok je prošlo, dugo sam čekala u redu na testiranje došla u 7.20 i oko pola 9 došla na red za testiranje, moj savjet ti je da se utopliš kad ideš jer je prehladno čekat tako dugo na zimi. Transfer bio u utorak, doktorica Planinić je bila, osobno ona mi je najdraža jel se zbilja trudi i daje savjete, vjerujem da će i tebi biti ona jel isto imaš  u utorak.

----------


## LemonK

Grofica znaci cekas vani? A trijaza? Pitala sam sestru i ona kaze da necu prolaziti trijazu, samo se testiram i slobodna sam...po njenim rijecima cinilo mi se da si gotov za cas, kao testiraju samo svoje pacijente... mrzim to kad ti ne prenese netko stvarno stanje...ja se moram prvo javit na vv u 7:15, jesi i ti tako? I meni je dr.Planinic super, i bas bi rado da je ona. Dr. Jukic mi je postala katastrofa...

----------


## LemonK

tamy ostavi mail pa ti mogu proslijediti mail s trijaznim upitnicima...
Ivana ja ti nemam bas iskustva s tim, ali imam nekoliko poznanica koje su se morale pikati zbog te trombofilije u trudnoci,ugl sve su uspjele imati djecu nakon kaj su otkrile, ali detalja se vise ne sjecam da ti mogu reci nesto konkretno...

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - Imam i ja prijateljice koje se pikale u trudnoci jer bez heparina su imale pobačaje, al mene slao na testiranje i prije trudnoce i cim je vidio tu jednu mutaciju i povisen protein C pisao recept jer mozda moje tijelo tak reagira na to da nema cirkulacije u maternici i ne dolazi do trudnoce...
Grofica - je li test na Merkuru samo iz nosa ili i grla?
 Ne znam kak je drugima, al meni smeta i ona spatula na jeziku a ta cetkica za bris grla mi gore od punkcije...
Ja nisam isla danas, ne idem ni u ponedeljak jer moje menge jos nema....

----------


## LemonK

do sada sam se dva puta testirala na razlicitim mjestima, i bilo je uvijek i nos i grlo...vidis meni je pak gore to iz nosa

----------


## Ivana2009

Na Štamparu je samo bris iz nosa...

----------


## Grofica5

Nema trijaže za testiranje, i dođi prije na vuk vrhovac jer je užasna gužva ujutro a u 7 otvaraju onaj kiosk za trijažu, ja sam došla u pol 7 i bila sam 2.na redu a iza mene oko 20 ljudi tako da se pripremi

----------


## Grofica5

Na Merkuru je testiranje iz nosa i grla

----------


## Ivana2009

Grofica - hvala za info... znači i grlo i na Merkuru ...
Ja planirala danas ujutro radit test jer menga trebala jos u petak, jučer ni naznake nije bilo.. ali nisam ja te srece da ostanem trudna između postupaka… danas se samo izljeva tako da sutra zovem i u utorak, nadam se, krećem…tako da se vidimo vjerojatno Lemon...

----------


## Martina1990

A sta u slucaju da test ne bude gotov do dana kada trebas ici gore? Dali te onda otpile ili progledaju keoz prste?

----------


## Ivana2009

Pa navodno ne otpile, ja cu sutra zvati (popodne) jer prije 11 ne zele ni slusati telefonski o narucivanju, a onda ce mi tek reci za to testiranje, sluzbeno ga nema na stranicu da treba... pravit cu se malo bedasta da nisam za to ni znala, sutra se ionak ne mogu doma testirati jer se treba dan prije naruciti, a rezultati dođu tek za 2-3-4 dana, nema ni smisla, a ja cu se narucit sutra za testiranje u zg (jer uputnicu imam spremnu zahvaljujuci ovom forumu), a mogli su i mailom to napomenuti...
Ako me baš otpile otići ću izvadit krv barem jer mi za par dana bude godina dana od tih nalaza hormona... papa nalaz cu imat nadam se sutra barem na uvid preko e-građanina...

----------


## Martina1990

Mi smo odgodili postupak do daljnjeg....nije mi sila sad da idem,na poslu mi je da prostite sranje pi pitanju korone, troje oko mene su pozitivni sve nesto se bojim da nece i mene zaobic,tako da malo cemo odgodit...ja sam trebala krenuti sad ovaj mjesec,i evo bas sam dobila mengu jucer i to ranije nwgo inace,i sad si razmisljam da sam stvarno sad isla gore kako bi izvela to testiranje, jer kod mene u mjestu se ceka nalaz 2-3 dana,takoder uz predhodno narucivanje.....To  je bas postalo igranje zivaca

----------


## LemonK

grofica hvala za info...vidis nisam ni racunala za dugu trijazu na vv jer tamo uvijek obavim to kroz 5 min...al zapravo nikada nisam bila tako rano pa ni ne pomislim da je takva guzva..
Ivana vidimo se vjerojatno...ma nece vas otpiliti bez testa jer rekla je i dr da ne znaju ni sami kako bi to rijesili da imas test za 3.dan jer nitko ne zna kad ce tocno dobit mengu pa vikend i sl...ali opet bitno je da ga tih dana napravis jer za slucaj da je pozitivan odmah prekidas sa terapijom pa nije tako strasno kao kada si cijelo vrijeme na terapiji pa tek pred salu saznas da si pozitivan i sve ti propada...a dr kaze da su imali i takvih slucajeva jer neke zenske nisu imale nikakvih simptoma...

----------


## Ivana2009

Martina - ja bih na tvom mjestu otisla sutra, usput se tamo negdje testirala i krenula ako bude -, jer ovo s koronom nece proci tako skoro, a s vremenom ce kroz zimu biti vjerojatno jos i gore...

----------


## Martina1990

Ivana, ma definitivno smo odustali do daljnjeg, tako da necemo sad krenuti...svjesna sam ja da to nece proci, al mozda ce se malo normalizirat,jer sad je svima ovo novo,ni doktori ne znaju sta bi i kako bi,a kako sam rekla nije nam sila da forsiramo,tako da par mjeseci nece nam previse odmoci,a vama naravno svima držim fige da uspije...

----------


## LemonK

hvala Martina! ma razumijem te totalno, ja sam isto skoro odustala, onako premisljala se do zadnjeg, i zbilja me sve ovo oko korone strasno zamara i stvara dodatni stres...

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, sta su ti rekli, jel ides sutra, jel se testiras?

----------


## Ivana2009

Idem sutra, prvo cu izvadit krv pa na Merkur na testiranje pa onda oko 11 kndr.

----------


## sladja01

Jesu sta pametovali zbog testiranja ili su samo rekli da ce te tamo testirati?

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma apsolutno nisu nist pametovali, samo nek imam uputnicu i mogu se testirat sutra kod njih...

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam trijazne poslala u petak i iskreno se nadam ovaj put da ce mi menga doci za vikend, iduci  :Smile:  da isto tako prodem sa testiranjem kod njih. Sretno tebi, javi se  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala!!! Nadam se da se onda i vidimo koji put sljedeći tjedan...

----------


## sladja01

Krivo sam se izrazila, treba mi doci oko 27.11.ali stignemo se sresti mozda  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma stignemo... kod mene do sad nije islo naglo ni brzo

----------


## sladja01

Drzim fige da ovaj put bude sve po planu.

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - upravo sam saznala preko drugog foruma da planiraju na vv kolektivni godisnji za vrijeme blagdana... taman stignemo...

----------


## sladja01

Vise manje i ne rade za blagdane tako da ocekivano, samo da tebi ovaj postupak ide po planu i da iza toga budu lijepi blagdani. A i ja da fet uspijem onako planski odraditi.

----------


## Ivana2009

Evo cure, krecem doma, @Lemon zna - odgodili mi postupak, dr. Jukic smatra da nema smisla ici ponovo prije detaljnije obrade (kariogrami, imunoloske pretrage, kks, jetrene probe itd., itd...). Cijeli popis imam - taman ako do sredine sijecnja uspijem u ovoj koroni sve nalaze rijesit... test na covid obavljen, jos ako pokaze nekim cudom + bilo bi svejedno otkazano... Dr.me nije ni pogledala... djelovala mi kao da hoće kak god otkazat, a ja se trudila preko vezica dobit nalaze pape, briseva, trombofilije... dr.je to kap u moru onog kaj je planirala...
Uz to sve, s obzirom da sam ujutro izvadila ponovo sve hormone ne bi isli u postupak dok nemaju te nalaze... ako dođe i veljača - ponovilo sve markere moramo oboje... cure, vama držim fige koje idete da do kraja ove lude 2020.uspijete, a ja ću 2021.

----------


## Gazdarica

Ivana2009 _ neznam odakle si, ali ako ides vaditi nalaze u  Zg odi u Vinigradsku,  tamomti sve rade nalaze osim kariograma. Ako misli ici na rebro  tamo se budes nacekala. Govorim iz vlastitoga iskustva.  A za kariogram kopaj za njega se puno ceka. Znam da se vadi u Klaicevoj  gledaj ako tamo mozes upast da ti daju termin. Na rebru se dugo ceka.  Po pola godine!  Nebi te htjela zbedirat.

----------


## Ivana2009

Za kariogram sam nasla da ima i na Svetom duhu i da se moze i poslat krv... vidjet cu kaj ce mi ginekolog reci...
Ja sam si kupila andol 100 pro i probat cu ga piti sad ovaj ciklus... ne moze nastetiti

----------


## bulj

Mi smo isli na sv. Duh za kariogram,oni su nam najranije dali termin, cekali smo nekih 2 mjeseca,narucili se taman prije korona ludila,a termin nam je bio onaj prvi dan kad su bolnice pocele normalno radit. Na rebru smo termin dobili tek za 8.mjesec, a u klaicevoj 10ak dana nakon sv.duha. Ja sam zvala sve i birali smo najraniji termin. Na rebru se dugo ceka jer se prvo ide na konzultacije kod geneticara a tek po njegovoj preporuci na vadjenje krvi,a kod ostalih prvo ide kariogram pa ovisno o nalazu genetsko savjetovanje. Imunologiju smo odradili na rebru,i to sam mozda 10ak dana cekala termin,a trombofilija u petrovoj,to samo dodjes,nema narucivanja.

----------


## Gazdarica

Na Sv.Duhut ti ne rade kariogram, oni su samo posrednisi, salju dalje ako se dobro sjecam. Zovi pa pitaj. Andol ti ne moze naskodit.

----------


## Gazdarica

Ni u Vinogradsko nema cekanja ni narucivanja,samo nisam ziher, ako ideš vadit  nalaz za stitnjacu, taj nalaz ne rade svaki dan, nego određene. E sad koje ne znam.  Meni se potrefilo da sam sve izvadila odjednom. Mislim da je cak bio cetvrtak.  Bila sam i na rebru, meni je bila trauma tamo kad sam cula sve sto mi je nabrojila, da se mora cekat,  nesto ne ide na istu uputnicu, nego na drugu. Strasno.

----------


## Ivana2009

Poslat cu im sutra svima mailove pa mozda stignem sama odlucit kud cu ako mi odgovore prije nego cu ici ginekologu po uputnice... pise na stranici Svetog duha da se tamo radi... u Petrovoj sam vec vadila testove trombofilije, ovo ostalo su imunoloske pretrage, jetrene probe... to ne bi smjelo biti problem, nadam se

----------


## Ivana2009

Javili mi se i sa Svetog duha (termin nude krajem siječnja), iz Klaićeve (ne nude ništa mailom, treba ih zvati telefonski) -samo kariogram mogu tamo...
Čekam termin iz Vinogradske jos (trazili mbo oboje) pa ce javiti mailom... nadam se da cu izvadit krv za taj kariogram jos ove godine...
Pijem andol pro 100 i primjecujem bolju cirkulaciju —> stopala i ruke manje hladni...
Nalaz na covid mi nije vidljiv na portalu zdravlja, nisu me zvali s Merkura da sam pozitivna, onda sam valjda negativna

----------


## Ivana2009

Po malo se mirim sa situacijom da ove godine vise necu moci nista...
Lemon - kako je prošao tvoj Fet? Kad je dan za betu?
A ona cura koja je usla k dr.nakon mene? Nije valjda i nju odgodila dr.?

----------


## tamy86

Lemon hvala, dobila sam mailom od sestre trijažne upitnike.

Spremam se na 1. inseminaciju. Prikupila sve papire.
E sad, računala sam da ću dobiti mengu u srijedu. A trebala bi se onda u srijedu i testirati jer u petak, 3.dc moram na VV. Testiranje je samo ujutro. Što da radim ako mi u srijedu ujutro ne procuri, kako računaju 1.dc- baš kad krv krene ili i ono početno bezvezno? 
Ako mi procuri srijedu popodne jel mi kasno u četvrtak ujutro obaviti testiranje na Covid? 
I u koliko sati se dolazi 3.dc? Naručuju li i subotom ako to ispadne 3.dc? 
Ima li netko iskustva sa inseminacijom? Ne očekujem ništa, ali moram negdje početi. I baš sam uzbuđena

----------


## tamy86

Kod muža na nalazu za anti HBS enzimski test piše- graničan. Malo me zbunilo, sve ostalo nam je negativno. Jel imam razloga za brigu?

----------


## Ivana2009

Tamy - je li suprug mozda primio cjepivo protiv hepatitisa u zadnjih nekoliko godina? Ako je, to je zbog toga...
S inseminacijom ja nisam imala iskustva, kod mene je to preskočeno zbog folikula i korone.. 
E sad, testiranje je malo zeznuto osim ako stvarno imas tak tocan ciklus... ja sam sad zadnje trebala dobiti u petak (uz utrogestan vecinom dolazi 28/29dana), ali stiglo u nedjelju, u ponedjeljak sam ih zvala i testirali me na Merkuru u utorak...
I da, naručuju i za subotu ako je tako, ako dobis npr.u petak onda ides u subotu 2.dc jer trecu bi bio u nedjelju, a nedjeljom ne rade...

----------


## tamy86

Ivana2009 hvala na odgovoru
E mislim da se cijepio, da.

Na duphastonu sam pa je obično točna m u dan, ali ono... može se desiti da procuri i navečer i dan kasnije. Nisam pametna. Ako čekam da procuri, neće mi nalaz na covid biti gotov na vrijeme. Testiranje je u mom gradu samo ujutro. A šta ako je 3.dc subota, onda normalno naruče taj dan? 
I kad ti je nalaz kod njih bio gotov, isti dan? Ili im je bilo bitno samo da ga obaviš... 
Ova corona baš komplicira život

----------


## LemonK

Ivana dobro sve proslo, 30.11.vadim betu

----------


## LemonK

ona cura nakon tebe je isto krenula sa fetom.. nadam se da ces i ti povaditi sve cim prije da nastavis dalje...znam da frustrira cekanje, ali odmori malo i sebe i organizam od hormona

----------


## LemonK

tamy primaju i subotom,a primit ce te na pregled i ako taj dan prije odes tek na testiranje..koliko sam sada bila gore vecinom svi tako i uspjevaju...bila na inseminaciji pred 5 god..nista strasno, pijes klomifene i dobijes stopericu

----------


## Ivana2009

Gazdarica - idem u Vinogradsku, oni mi dali najraniji termin (sredina prosinca) i tamo mogu sve obaviti koje ne mogu blizu doma (ove osnove tipa kks i urin cu dok ovi nalazi stignu lako kroz dan-dva obaviti)... I da, bit će to četvrtak...

----------


## Gazdarica

Supac,  ajd nije dugo cekanje.  Kuda  ces ici radit kariogram?

----------


## Ivana2009

Isto u Vinogradskoj sve isti dan...

----------


## Gazdarica

Odlicno, nisam znala da u Vinogradskoj rade kariogram. To je brzo. Neka ti je sa srecom. Tko zna mozda se i vidimo na VV  osim ako se nedesi cudo.

----------


## Ivana2009

Nisam ni ja znala, ali me uputili mailom iz Klaiceve nek pokusam u Vinogradskoj ili na Rebru ... a na Rebro nisam ni pitala jer tamo se prvo ceka par mjeseci na razgovor s geneticarom koji onda odlucuje hoce li raditi kariogram...
Iz Vinogradske mi odgovorili bas brzi, trazili mbo moj i suprugov i poslali broj narudzbe i sve...
Nadam se da korona ne bude sve zakomplicirala i da budemo to uspjeli obaviti eto jos ove godine...

----------


## Ivana2009

Tamy - Oni vide na Merkuru nalaz isti dan... mene jednom narucili 2.dc (petak) samo da im ne dolazim u subotu valjda jer je vikend pa krace rade..

----------


## tamy86

Sve sam uspjela obaviti ovaj tjedan. Menstruacija se najavila u utorak navečer, srijedu ujutro otišla na testiranje. Predvečer već dobila negativan nalaz.
Zvala VV i danas bila na pregledu 3.dc. Dobila sam Klomifene sljedećih 5 dana pa u srijedu opet na uzv.
Nisam samo shvatila što ako ne odreagiram na tablete, ako folikuli ne narastu dovoljno. Jel onda postupak otkažu?

----------


## Gazdarica

Nemamo u planu ici ove godine, a u 12 mj me taman menga kaci za blagdane. A kako je krenulo sa koronom, i ako slucajno ispadne test pozitivan na coronu prije punkcije postupak propada,  racuna se kao da sam bila iskoristila a nisam ,tako su mi rekli kad sam zvala. Onda mi je dragi rekao da se malo strpimo. A taman sam mislila ici u jedanaestom mjesecu .

----------


## Ivana2009

Gazdarica - to je nesto novo onda da postupak propadne a racunaju ga ... meni prvi put otkazan i nisu ga racunali jer ako nema punkcije ne racunaju postupak...
Bas gledam na web-u i ne pise da rade kariogram, mozda su samo posrednici i salju uzorke dalje (Rebro/ SD/Klaicevu)... nadam se da se tu nece zakomplicirat i odugovuci s nalazima

----------


## Gazdarica

Ja sam tako shvatila sestru. Zato nismo isli, a i dragi se malo boji za mene.  Ako ti uzmu uzorakm za kariogram, to je to, nema odugovlacenja. Kad je gotov jave. Nisam sigurna, mislim da su rekli u klaicevoj da je nalaz gotov do mjesec dana ,al mislimda je bio gotov nedje izmedu  dva do tri tjedna, ne sjecam se bas najbolje. Ceka se.  Nije gotov isti dan.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma znam da ne moze biti isti dan ni drugi dan u ovo korona doba, al se bojim da ne bi trajalo mjesecima... iako tesko da ce korona do sijecnj il veljace nestati i pitanje je ionak kad cemo uopce moci krenuti s postupkom... nalazi markera na one spolne bolesti nam taman budu u veljaci stari godinu dana i to cemo vjerojatno morati ponoviti... a tek dok stignu nalazi kariograma cu vaditi doma ove osnovne krvne kks i urin da budu svjezi... moglo bi nas vrijeme pregazit s tim svim nalazima...
Do tad - andol 100 i maticna mlijec i trudimo se prirodno. Iako kad nije do sad uspjelo tesko da bi bas sad... ali nist nas ne kosta probati  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gazdarica

Tako je, nikad se nezna,  mozda se desi prirodno. Ako nista drugo uvijek treba probati, bar to mozemo. Pijemo q10-to mi rekla sam doktorica da je cula od pacjentica, dragom sam uvaljala profertil, plus omegu, folna. Na kraju ne trebamo ni jest, i s obzirom na situaciju, i beta glucan od 500 .

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja pijem prenatal vec vise od dvije godine... u njemu ima svega... ali brine me to kaj na svetom duhu nakon transferu napomenu prestat piti vitamin D.. mozda cu sad pat dana nakon ovulacije stat s prenatalom i piti samo folnu... vise ni sama ne znam...

----------


## LemonK

Ivana nisam znala ovo za D vitamnin, ja ga pijem, doduse neredovito, to mi je propisao endokrinolog jer imam jako nizak...sad razmisljam jel to moglo smetati, popila sam ga par puta od transfera...test mi je negativan, u pon beta...

----------


## ljube555

> Ivana nisam znala ovo za D vitamnin, ja ga pijem, doduse neredovito, to mi je propisao endokrinolog jer imam jako nizak...sad razmisljam jel to moglo smetati, popila sam ga par puta od transfera...test mi je negativan, u pon beta...


Vit.D ne moze odmoci nego pomoci...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - žao mi je zbog neg.testa... imaš li još kojeg smrzlića?
Meni vitamin D nisu nikad dali provjeriti... tak da ne znam jel to kome je jako visok kažu smanjiti ili tak na svetom duhu svima preporucuju

----------


## LemonK

imam ih jos...
ma mislim da d vit nikome nije previsok nego nam vecinom svima manjka....

----------


## Ivana2009

Nekome se ne implantira navodno ako je imunitet prejak i odbacuje “strani tijelo” nakon transfera (a vitamin D ga posebno jača) pa možda zato nekome tak preporučuju da se malo imunitet pojulja... iako to u korona doba opet i nije bas pametno

----------


## Gazdarica

Bila sam na Sv. Duhu, nista mi nisu dali, nakon neuspjelog transfera,probaj ovo, ili ono. Pa mogli bi napravit ove nalaze. Kad sam zadnji put bla na vracanju VV  doktorica mi rekla kad cemo probat nesto. Na kraju bio drugi doktor u sali, koji mi je ok, ali on mi dao upute, i na kraju nista nije promjenio,dao istu terapiju i doma, bez razgovora sa doktoricom. Negdje sam nasla na forumu da u vinogradskoj poslje transfera prepisuju normabele za opustanje.

----------


## Gazdarica

To sam i ja nasla a i dragi za imunitet, i odbacivanje, ali ne znam sta uzet,a  da se ne treba traziti od doktora.

----------


## Ivana2009

Postoji neki decortin koji daju nekima nakon transfera za to - na recept ide i po vrsti je kortikosteroid... ali to treba dat na humanoj... ali ako se dokaze nalazima valjda da je tu neki problem

----------


## LemonK

jel koja od vas prokrvari prije vađenja bete unatoc utrogestanima i kada jos ne bi trebala doci menga? vec danima imam sve vise krvi i jajnici me rasturaju i mislim da bi sve krenulo da prestanem sa utrogestanima..

----------


## Martina1990

> jel koja od vas prokrvari prije vađenja bete unatoc utrogestanima i kada jos ne bi trebala doci menga? vec danima imam sve vise krvi i jajnici me rasturaju i mislim da bi sve krenulo da prestanem sa utrogestanima..


Zadnji stimulirani prokrvarila prije vadenja bete i to preko uteogestana...ak se dobro sjecam 5 dana prije vađenja bete

----------


## Gazdarica

Na crinone gel bih prokrvarila na dan, a na utrice ne. Vjerovatno ti ne pase terapija, nisu pogodili dozu . Jesi zvala gore u bolnicu?

----------


## Ivana2009

Meni bio neki mladi doktor uz Jukićku na zadnjem transferu i nakon transfera rekao pojačati utrogestane na 4x2 u slučaju pojave bilo kakvog krvarenja...

----------


## LemonK

pa ja sam bila na fetu, ista terapija ko i zadnji fet, i opcenito svi su na estrofemima i utricima za fet...pojacala sam ih i ja na 4x2, al eto...

----------


## Martina1990

Cure koje vitamine pijete prije postupka vi i vas suprug? Ja sam pila prenetalne vitamine od Solgara,sad sam uzela folacin i omegu3... pa sad kemijam sta njemu uzeti a sta sebi jos nadodati...

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja pijem Prenatal (NW), a sad ovaj ciklus i matičnu mliječ (iz dm-a)

----------


## Martina1990

Ja sam dva mjeseca pila sviježu maticnu,pa sam malo napravila pauzu, a i malo mi skupa....

----------


## Silk

Pozdrav žene, sutra idem vadit hormone, amh, guk i inzulin, naravno da sam sve zaboravila pitati tijekom narucivanja - dolazim na taste pretpoostavljam, i ponovo gore na 3. kat se javljam? Jel dovoljno doci oko 8? Zadnji put mi je doktorica rekla da ne trebam dodatnu uputnicu za hormone kad sam im ostavila D1..i jos jedno glupo pitanje - to je samo jedno vađenje krvi?

----------


## Gazdarica

Nismo pili nista u dosadasnjim postupcima od dodatnih vitamina do zadnje negativne bete. Dragi pije od 7mj profertil, omegu, q10,i kombinaciju magnezija,cinka i kalcija. Ja q10,gynositol, magnezi, omegu, kako je korona, beta glukan 500.

----------


## Martina1990

Za sto je tocno q10??

----------


## Gazdarica

Puno ime koenzim q10  kvalitetnije jajne stanice  jajnih stanica, dobar bolje plivace. Doza reba bit bar 100 ,200 mg na dan. Proguglaj si. Ima opcenito dobro djelovanje na organizam.

----------


## Martina1990

Oki, hvala na informaciji.

----------


## Ivana2009

Silk - natašte se vadi zbog GuK-a, a ja sam najprije pol sata prije vađenja (zbog hormona) morala mirovati pred laboratorijom jer sam isla po stepenicama...
Jedno je vađenje- izvadi 3 ampule krvi i to je to... vade i do 10 sati, tak da je 8 valjda ok...
Treba posebna uputnica za to...

----------


## Silk

Evo samo da se javim, nije mi trebala posebna uputnica jer imam D1 od prvog pregleda. Javila sam se po dolasku na salter na 3.katu (kako su mi rekli kod narucivanja), sestra me upisala i spustila sam se na 2.kat, odmah su me zvali u sobu 303, ali me onda posjeli zbog prolaktina na 30 min prije vađenja..sestra mi je rekla da se za 10 dana javim za pregled kod doktorice..ukoliko su mi nalazi dobri sto mogu dalje ocekivati? Muz ima dobar spermiogram,meni papa i brisevi u redu..

----------


## Ivana2009

Ako su ti nalazi ok onda ce biti dogovor za postupak valjda s kojim kreces s novom mengom, tj.uzv 3.dc i lijekovi kakve dr.odredi...

----------


## tamy86

Cure, kakva je situacija ako klomifeni ne odrade svoje, danas sam bila na prvoj folikulometriji, folikuli još mali.. po meni, reakcija nikakva. Zanima me daju li još nešto uz klomifene ili otkažu inseminaciju? 
Dobila sam dojam kao da se možda nešto i dogodi jer sestra stalno ponavlja koje uputnice moram imati spremne.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ne moraju brzo narasti, bitno da ipak rastu... meni su u lipnju postupak stopirali jer je folikul vodeci prestao rasti 14.dan i poceo dobivati neke sjene... a drugi put je raslo ali polako, punkcija bila 14.dc...

----------


## Silk

> Ako su ti nalazi ok onda ce biti dogovor za postupak valjda s kojim kreces s novom mengom, tj.uzv 3.dc i lijekovi kakve dr.odredi...


Neće me slati na hsg te na markere? na VV rade Sono Hsg ili rtg?

----------


## Ivana2009

Aha, markere obavezno, a HSG ne znam... tam imaju uzv, sumnjam da imaju rengen.. a s obzirom na koronu mozda ne rade inseminacije pa nije ni HSG potreban onda

----------


## tamy86

Rade inseminacije i traže i hsg i markere. Sve nalaze moraš imati prije kretanja u postupak odnosno kad dolaziš na dogovor za MPO.

----------


## tamy86

Rade sono hsg, ali možeš i u svom gradu ako nisi iz zg.

----------


## tamy86

Ivana2009 jesi zadovoljna odabirom bolnice? Ja cijelo vrijeme razmišljam jesam li možda trebala privatno preko hzzo

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma ne znam, ne ovisi uspjeh o bolnici kolko o nasem “materijalu”, tak da bi bilo meni kam god isla.. ok su tamo, a meni postupke sad odgodili jer nema uspjeha.. al mozda bolje provjeriti gdje steka nego ispicat 6 postupaka pa morati privatno...

----------


## tamy86

A da..ima i tu nešto.

----------


## Nina1986

Pozz.
Jel netko ima informaciju od kad do kad su na VV na godišnjem? 
Hvala

----------


## tamy86

Ja pitala zadnji put sestru kad sam bila i nije mi znala reći. Rekla je da bi trebali ići ali ništa se još točno ne zna. Da nazovem kad budem trebala i da će se netko sigurno javiti. 


> Pozz.
> Jel netko ima informaciju od kad do kad su na VV na godišnjem? 
> Hvala

----------


## Gazdarica

Na godišnjem su do 11.01.

----------


## HappyA

Pozdrav, nova sam na forumu.. Trebam u Siječnju u 3 postupak i početkom ovog mjeseca dr. (ne znam mu ime, pošto se na povijesti bolesti potpisao pod imenom dr. Jukić) mi je preporučio da do 6.1. uzimam Jasmin kontracepciju i da kad dobijem mengu da se javim za 3 dan. Nakon koliko nakon prekida pijenja Jasmina dođe menga i dal će sestra biti tamo za narudžbe pošto su na godišnjem od 11.1.?

----------


## Gazdarica

A zasto ne nazoves na VV i ne pitas. Dobit ces puno vise informacija, za ono sto nisi pitala.  Znas li  da prije nego sto ides u postupak popunjavas trijazni upitnik, i trebas imat tes na covid koji radis prvi dan ciklusa.  Mislim da rade ovaj tjedan. Zovi najbolje su informacije iz prve ruke.

----------


## HappyA

Zvati ću, ali vrlo šture informacije dobijem uvijek od mislim da se zove Đurđice. Da sve znam, već dva ciklusa dolazim tamo i slala sam već trijažne upitnike 2 tj. pred mengu i dolazila s testovima na covid. I uvijek neki razlog nađu, prvo njihovim propustom, sad mi se pojavila cista. 
Pomislila sam da možda neka od žena ima slično iskustvo s Jasmin tabletama..
Hvala!!

----------


## Gazdarica

Zao mi je, sto nisi dobila informaciju , oni su ti na godisnjem  Do 11.01,.  I ja mislim ici u postupak u 1, osim ako nam se ne desi cudo.

----------


## Silk

> Na godišnjem su do 11.01.


 a mene su naručili na prohodnost jajovoda 7.1.? Kako onda? Odmah pitanje - rečeno mi je da se dobije čepić voltarena prije, to stoji?

----------


## Gazdarica

Ne znam kako ide na VV, ja sam prohodnost radila privatno.

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure - Vinogradska ipak NE radi kariograme, iako su mene i MM uredno naručili za danas, ja im poslala bila fotke uputnica, oni meni poslali broj narudžbe i sve po PS-u... meni jos neke pretrage radili (stitnjaca, jetrene neke i imunoloske i dr.).. uglavnom mi dosli danas, oni vide uputnice i kažu da se to kod njih ne radi...i kak sam ja tu naručena uopce... onda sam im pokazala ispis narudzbe koji mi oni poslali... naravno, netko je pogrijesio kod njih... il taj netko ne zna da se ne radi il ne zna sto je kariogram... uglavnom, ispričali nam se... jer nismo iz zg ni blizu, nazvali na Rebro, dogovorili da oni preuzmu gotove uzorke krvi, izvadili nam krv (meni 9 ampula, trebalo 2 za kario i 6 za ostalo pa su jos jednu nek budu 3 )... i onda smo mi sami nosili krv na Rebro... doktorica je nakon mog poziva da je krv stigla sišla dolje, preuzela krv i ipak smo uspjeli... nalazi obećani kroz dva tjedna... tak da znate - ako vas u Vinogradskoj naruce za kariogram ne radi se ipak tamo...

----------


## LemonK

ajde super da si obavila i da su ispravili gresku u vasu korist! bas sam danas zvala vv, od 11.1.opet rade...ali ja imam koronu i kazu minimum dva mj da ne dolazim...pa eto info ako ce kome trebati..

----------


## Ivana2009

Ajme dva mjeseca??? Pa ne budeš dva mjeseca pozitivna...

----------


## LemonK

a eto i ja sam se sokirala...srecom pa ce skoro mj proci na njihov godisnji...
kaj je najgore necu bit postedjena svih testova kad ponovno krenem, mislila sam da mi nece mozda trebat test za pregled 3.dan, ali kazu da cu trebat obavezno..ne znam cemu onda cekanje 2 mj, al dobro...proci ce i to

----------


## KajTeBriga

> a mene su naručili na prohodnost jajovoda 7.1.? Kako onda? Odmah pitanje - rečeno mi je da se dobije čepić voltarena prije, to stoji?


Prohodnost se radi na Merkuru baš u bolnici, na odjelu ginekologije, a oni valjda rade skroz. I da, dobiješ čepić, još eventualno nešt kaj te zamanta malo ako dugo čekaš kao što sam ja (zaboravila sam već što točno)

Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Silk

Kajtebriga hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  koliko je bolna ta pretraga uz taj čepić? Smijem li ja možda još nešto dodatno popit prije, tipa ibrufen?

----------


## KajTeBriga

> Kajtebriga hvala na odgovoru  koliko je bolna ta pretraga uz taj čepić? Smijem li ja možda još nešto dodatno popit prije, tipa ibrufen?


a ne znam, bolje nemoj, nije ti to tak strašno. zapravo, i to je individualno, meni je bilo kao jak menstrualni grč, ali vrlo kratki, a ima cura kojima je bilo bolnije, ovisno i koliko su prohodni odnosno neprohodni jajovodi...

Poslano sa mog SM-A715F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Silk,
razgovaraj s liječnikom o odgovarajućem tretmanu boli pri zahvatu. Ne moraš trpiti bol. Tvoje pravo kao pacijentice je da ne trpiš nepotrebnu bol i patnju pri zahvatu.

----------


## sladja01

Molim Vas mail na koji se salju trijazni upitnici, uvijek sam slala sa posla sa sluzbenog maila pa nisam sada sigurna kako tocno ide.. hvala.

----------


## Gazdarica

MPO@kb-merkur.hr

----------


## sladja01

Hvala.

----------


## Gazdarica

Nema na čemu! Sretno!

----------


## Silk

Cure koje ste išle na testiranje na Covid na Merkur - gdje se to točno nalazi? Rečeno mi je da dođem samo u 7 i 30 na Covid odjel, ali mi nisu rekli gdje to nađem.. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

ja sam isla prvo na vv kod sestre, ona te naruci pa od nje gore na merkur, ceka se na ulazu, onom gornjem, mislim da je to stari ulaz u bolnicu...vani uzimaju uzorke ispred tog ulaza...to je bilo sredinom 11.mj, ne znam jel mozda sada nesto drukcije...ima jos cura koje su isle pa budu napisale...

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam pocetkom prosinca isla, dosla sam pred glavni ulaz na Merkuru, otisla u sator na trijazu i cekala ispred tog nekog ulaza gdje cini mi se pise dnevna bolnica, ulaz uz cestu i tamo vani uzimaju uzorke. Isla sam prvo na testiranje pa onda na pregled na VV .

----------


## Ivana2009

Ako se ide s posebnom uputnicom onda se može odmah na Merkur, a ako VV daje internu uputnicu (rijetko) onda se mora najprije na VV da sestra prijavi testiranje...
Cure, nadam se da ste dobro... želim vam svima bolju i uspješniju 2021.
Ja preskačem par mjeseci još, MM imao prometnu ujutro na Novu godinu i zbog ozljeda jednostavno ne možemo na mpo dok se ne oporavi...
Moji nalazi po malo pristižu, za sad jedino ANA (antinuklearna antitijela) povišen. Moj gin smatra da to nema veze s uspjehom implantacije. Još čekam nalaz kariograma...

----------


## Silk

Hvala svima! Ja sam svog ginekologa trazila uputnicu za testiranje i dobila je bez problema, a s Merkura su mi rekli da samo dodem u pola 8 na testiranje, tako sam i dosla jutros, to je odmah ispred ulaza u dnevnu bolnicu, samo se stane u red s ostalima koji cekaju i gotovo je za cas. Za nalaze su mi rekli vec danas da ce biti dostavljeni odjelu koji me poslao, valjda onda imaju neku svoju bazu vidljivu svima. Ivana2009 držite se i suprugu želim brz oporavak!

----------


## LemonK

Ivana bas mi je zao za nesrecu, zelim mu brz oporavak!!

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, brz oporavak zelim suprugu.

----------


## sladja01

Sprema li se netko ovaj tjedan na pregled/postupak, cisto me zanima ima li netko info rade li normalno?

----------


## Ivana2009

Naš nalaz kariograma stigao i sve je ok...
MM mora na operaciju s rukom, ionak smo ovaj ciklus prekrižili, a kroz tjedan dana počinje i novi, morat ćemo i njega... možda se korona smiri barem kroz ovo vrijeme pauze... sretni Sladja i ostale cure koje krećete u dobitni postupak!!!

----------


## LemonK

super Ivana da su nalazi dobri!! 
nadam se da ce vam sve ovo brzo i uspjesno proci!
i ja pauziram do daljnjeg zbog korone, nazvat cu ih iduci mjesec da vidim kad bi mogla/smjela tocno doci..
isto zelim puno uspjehama svim curkama koje sada krecu! i pisite nam kakva je situacija gore i sve ostalo...

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - što su tebi rekli za dolazak na mpo nakon korone?
Dva mjeseca nakon ozdravljenja ili od pozitivnog nalaza? 
Evo, sad još i s tim imam brige, suprug pokupio covida u bolnici, izolirat se ne možemo jer sam ne može ništa zbog ozljeda... tak da ne gine ni meni korona kroz tjedan dana vjerojatno.. 
ili možda i ne pokupim... ali pretpostavljam da mora biti dva mjeseca i za supruga...

----------


## LemonK

rekla mi sestra na telefon barem 2.mj od pozitivnog testa...ali budem ih jos zvala, u trijaznom upitniku medju ostalim je navedeno ako ste preboljeli covid da li posjedujete dokumentaciju da ste zdravi, pa ih moram pitati sto tocno zele da im dostavim... 
ja sam se zarazila od kolegice na poslu, moji doma nisu jer sam se izolirala od njih...nosila sam rukavice i masku u zajednicke prostore i dezinficirala sve, provjetravala, probaj i ti tako...na kraju mi se curka razboljela, neka crijevna viroza iz vrtica, bila sam s njom tako s maskom i rukavicama i testirali smo ju dok je isla na pregled, bila je negativna...

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma ja sam se već zarazila, teško se izolirati od supruga koji nakon prometne ne može sam mnogo toga jer je operirao desnu ruku baš. Nemam neke jake simptome, barem za sad (okus, miris, glavobolja i probava), al nisam ni testirana, podrazumijeva se da sam pozitivna pa me dr.tako i evidentirao s pojavom simptoma. 
Dok prođe i dok se bude bližilo vrijeme za ZG ja mislil da budem otišla provjeriti ta antitijela (koja pokazuju da je covid prebolje). Ne znam može li se to preko hzzo-a. Kod nas u KC ima privatno u Croatia poliklinici pa ako ne preko hzzo-a onda cu privatno... Možda im takav dokument odgovara za to pitanje u upitniku... ali čemu to sve ako svejedno treba negativan test prije 1.uzv-a i prije punkcije/transfera...

----------


## LemonK

ja sam vise imala problema sa kasljom i disanjem, a svakome je drukcije...ali tesko si da mogla izbjeci to kada imas takvu situaciju doma...sada ces barem imati imunitet neko vrijeme..
budem ti javila kaj ce mene sve traziti, planiram ici krajem 2.mj

----------


## Silk

Pozdrav svima, evo željela bih podijeliti samo informacije vezano uz testiranja na Covid i pretragu koju sam trebala obaviti (prohodnost jajovoda). Moj ginekolog je uputio e-uputnicu za Covid za KB Merkur, ako ste pacijent na VV samo kažete neka uputnica ode za Merkur, ne morate se naručivati, samo se s zdravstvenom iskaznicom pojavite u 7 i 30 bilo koji dan (rade i sub i ned) ispred glavnog ulaza na Merkuru i testiraju Vas. Bitno je da testiranje ne bude starije od 48 sati. Ako ste pozitivni nazvat će Vas, ako niste - nalaz bude u njihovom sustavu i osoblje na Humanoj može vidjeti nalaz kad dođete na pretragu/postupak za koju ste naručeni. Pretprošli tjedan sam obavila testiranje prohodnosti (sono Hsg), na dan kad sam bila naručena sam normalno došla na VV na 3. kat i rekla sestri da sam naručena. Pričekala sam da me pozovu u pred salu, tamo dobila čepić voltarena i nakon apliciranja čepića sam ležala pola sata da krene djelovati. Sam postupan nije ugodan, u maternicu ide kateter i kroz njega se ispusta tekućina. Bol je kao što je većina žena i opisala - jači menstrualni grč koji popušta kako se prestane puštati tekućina. Moja sreća je bila što su mi jajovodi prohodni pa nije bilo toliko bolno. Po završetku postupka Vas ponovo ostave ležati jedno 20 minuta u predsali, nakon toga dobijete otpusno pismo i idete doma. Ja sam se vratila na posao, nisam se previše kretala, sjedila sam u uredu, a kad sam doma došla još sam prošetala psa (lagana šetnja) jer osjećala jesam manji pritisak i tek onda legla. Nije me ništa više bolilo, samo sam sjećala lagan pritisak, drugi dan ko nova. Moram priznati da sam se bojala pretrage užasno, uz voltaren sam si popila i normabel za smirenje (nisam se baš osjećala smireno ni nakon toga XD), ali osoblje je bilo toliko divno, cijelo vrijeme me vodilo kroz postupak, ispitivalo kako se osjećam za vrijeme postupka i nakon i kad mi je baš bilo neizdrživo lagano bi se zaustavili pa smo kretali ponovo. 

Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla. Lp svima

----------


## Grofica5

Pozdrav svima imam pitanje, naime nakon neuspjelom ivf i 3 transfera, idem ispočetka. Rekli su mi da dođem 3 do 5 dan ciklusa da mi izvade krv i naprave pretrage hormona i što već sve ide, i da donesem uputnicu za pregled a3 i uputnice za pretrage krvi, mene zanima s obzirom da je to možda pregled a možda me i neće pregledati nego će mi samo krv vadit, jel trebam napraviti famozni test na covid. Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Ivana2009

Grofica - koliko sam ja shvatila, negativni test na covid treba samo ako se ide u postupak. Ja išla u studenom (nakon neuspjelog 2.postupka i mjeseca pauze) s uputnicom D za postupak, svim onim upitnicima, ali i za vađenje krvi jer mi nalazi hormona bili godinu dana, test sam obavila kod njih prije toga (nije bilo drugačije izvedivo jer je bio vikend), ali nakon vađenja krvi sam išla kratko k dr., nije me uopće pregledala, samo napisala koje jos dodatne nalaze moram obaviti: kariograme, imunološke i brdo jos svega... tak da te vjerojatno nece uopce pregledati (ako ne ulazis sad u novi postupak), pa pogotovo ne bi trebao test. Ali dok ces zvati 1.dc da se narucis ih pitaj... i napisi sto su ti rekli... da i ostale znamo kakva je procedura sad s tim...

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - jesi li krenula ponovo?

----------


## sladja01

> Sladja - jesi li krenula ponovo?


 krenula, obavila dva kontrolna pregleda, testirala se za prvi dolazak i kao za transfer i na kraju to jutro dok je transfer trebao biti zovu me da blastica koju smo imali nije prezivjela odmrzavanje...cekam otpusno pismo, rekli su mi da ce postom poslati...da vidim hoce li mi napisati kada mogu dalje.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ajme  :Sad:  pa i to se može dogodit??! Baš mi je žao... pa valjda s početkom novog ciklusa možeš dalje...

----------


## sladja01

Moze se desiti, ovo mi je bio prvi fet i iako sam znala da postoji ta opcija, nekako me priznajem pogodilo vise nego sam ocekivala.  Ali ok, idemo dalje. E sada, ja sam vise izgubljena sa tim svim nalazima pa jel zna netko vrijede li brisevi i papa 1 god ili ipak 6mj?

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - Vrijede i papa i brisevi jednu godinu...

----------


## LemonK

Grofica isto mislim da je najbolje da pitas 1.dan kad budes zvala jel treba test mada po meni isto ne bi trebao ako ne ides u postupak..
Sladja zao mi je za blasticu... papa i brisevi vrijede godinu
ja sam odlucila sada krenuti ponovno u fet, za cca tjedan dana trebam dobiti...
vi curke koje ste isle na testiranje na merkur isti dan kada i na pregled 3.dan, to ste isle rano ujutro prije pregleda? jeste smjele ici kroz bolnicu, mislim na onaj prijelaz s vv na merkur i natrag? 
meni je sad Đurđica rekla na telefon da dodjem 2.dan na testiranje na merkur, a 3.njima na pregled, ali to mi ne pase jer niti sam iz zg niti ce mi se pogoditi tako u tjednu..vjerojatno cu dobit na subotu..
zadnji put kada sam bila na fet to je sve bilo novo uvedeno oko tih testiranja pa su dai da se 3.dan i testiras i ides na pregled

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - ja sam išla na Merkuru na testiranje prosli put (11.mjesec-postupak otkazan na kraju) 3.dc, dok sam zvala 1.dc rekli mi imat uputnicu za test i doci k njima prvo a dok sam dosla nisu uputnicu ni pogledali ni nista, nego me poslali na Merkur. Zapravo sam gubila vrijeme na trijazi VV, bolje je odma otici na Merkur (zgrada -ulaz-  dnevna bolnica), testiranje je na ulazu. Ja sam nakon testiranja imala na VV vađenje krvi (hormona jer prosla godina od nalaza), a dr.me na kraju nije pregledavala nego samo u potpunoj zastitnoj opremi i na distanci (valjda jer sam tek testirana, a negativan nalaz nisam jos imala) bile upute za dalje (koji jos nalazi...).

----------


## LemonK

ivana sjecam se toga, tada smo se cini mi se zadnje i vidjele gore...ma ja sam bila jednom na testiranju na merkuru dan prije postupka, obavila to i doma...tada sam se s merkura isla vratit na vv kroz bolnicu merkur pa su me jedva pustili...ne znam jel ima kakva cestica, put da ne moras kroz bolnicu?

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma ima sigurno, neka cestica/stazica uz tu dnevnu bolnicu vodi prema dolje, a nekud moraju oni koji idu baš na Merkur... ako ne moraš na VV nakon tog jednostavno izađeš s prostora Merkura i dođeš samo s druge strane na onaj rotor...

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - koliko je prošlo tebi sad od korone? Dva mjeseca baš točno? Kak su ti rekli? 
Ja mislim da bih mogla pripremit papire i nalaze za sljedeci mjesec. Taman sam danas dobila m, al onda u ožujku ne bude punih dva mjeseca od tog.

----------


## LemonK

ma ja bi isla nakon merkura na vv, a ne znam ako me ne puste kroz bolnicu (tuda znam) kuda pjeske okolo... a s autom mi je to puno petljanja zbog parkinga, na vv jos nekako nadjem, ali na merkuru mi je katastrofa..
meni ce sad bit 2 mj od korone, rekli su da mogu doc...ima neka stavka u trijaznom upitniku ako si prebolio da li posjedujes lijecnicku dokumentaciju da si zdrav, rekli su da ne treba nista nosit za to

----------


## Ivana2009

Pa s parkiralista Merkura gdje su im oni satori ulazis ja mislim zapravo u zgradu VV, s onim hodnikom... dok sam ja isla onuda nije me nitko ni pitao nista, dvije sestre pusile pokraj tog ulaza...
Ja ih budem nazvala za cca dva tjedna dok bi trebalo slati im upitnike i pitat jel mogu doci u ozujku il moram jos mjesec dana čekat. Meni ni nema pozitivnog testa u sustavu nego samo suprugu, meni evidentirano da sam pozitivna samo na temelju njegovog nalaza i mojih simptoma.  Kad ides tamo - Lemon?

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - jesu li se tebi javili s otpusnim pismom i kad možeš krenuti?

----------


## LemonK

krecem za nekih 10ak dana .. ma mislim da mozes ici u ozujku bez problema, ako dobro pamtim to ce ti isto bit 2 mj...kako suprug? 
jesu ti dosli svi nalazi?

----------


## Ivana2009

Suprug je bolje, ali na bolovanju bude zbog ruke jos sigurno mjesec-dva. Taman kroz mjesec dana se jos malo oporavi za zg.. i bilo bi super da u to vrijeme mozemo ici tam da ne mora barem on zamjene trazit dok bi trebalo... meni stigli svi nalazi koje sam radila, kariogram i imunoloski, jos moram napravit one osnovne da budu svjezi i ponovit markere moramo jer bude proslo godinu dana uskoro...

----------


## sladja01

Dobila sam otpusno pismo nakon tjedan dana, nista ne pise za dalje, samo su napisali da 10 dana koristim utrogestane, ja sam ih naravno taj dan prekinula piti kada je trebao biti transfer jer nisam znala da moram nastaviti i dobila mengu 18dan, tjedan ranije nego inace...a plan mi je da preskocim ovu koju trebam dobiti pa cu na iducoj...

----------


## sladja01

> ma ja bi isla nakon merkura na vv, a ne znam ako me ne puste kroz bolnicu (tuda znam) kuda pjeske okolo... a s autom mi je to puno petljanja zbog parkinga, na vv jos nekako nadjem, ali na merkuru mi je katastrofa..
> meni ce sad bit 2 mj od korone, rekli su da mogu doc...ima neka stavka u trijaznom upitniku ako si prebolio da li posjedujes lijecnicku dokumentaciju da si zdrav, rekli su da ne treba nista nosit za to


Ja sam jednom bila na testiranju na merkuru i iza toga isla na VV na pregled...to je nekih 5 min hoda. Od mjesta gdje se uzimaju uzorci ide se malo uz brijeg po ulici, dode se do djecjeg igralista, preko igralista se prode i par koraka lijevo i dode se do onih stepenica sto su kod rampe na VV.

----------


## LemonK

evo ja danas dobila mengu, i zovem vv od 11 uporno i stalno mi izbacuje poziv, 20 do 3 konacno se javi sestra i odmah jel imam test, pa reko kako bih ga imala kad ne znam kad cu tocno dobit, i ona bez neg.testa ne mozete doci! kazem da sam mislila taj dan obavit na merkuru, da se tako moglo prije, a ona negoduje i kaze onda da dodjem na merkur u pol 8, a njima u 1 (kao tada ce znat test), i ja bi sad tih 5h trebala bit na cesti, s mengom i cekat gin.pregled, ma to nije normalno!!! jasno za salu, ali nitko ne trazi neg.test za pregled!!! ovo je dno dna, kao da već nismo dovoljno jadne i nesretne pa nam jos treba maksimalno otezati!!

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - užas... pa sad jos i to tak mora biti bas ... a nemas nigdje blizu obavit test sutra pa da nalaz bude u srijedu do 1..

----------


## LemonK

uspjela danas obavit testiranje, ma kod mene se treba naruciti unaprijed, ali evo uspjela se nekako ugurati, sad samo da dodje nalaz do sutra...

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - kak je prošlo danas na VV? Ima li kakvih novosti na VV?

----------


## tamy86

Jučer bila... pošto imam pcos, dobila najmanju dozu Gonala. Jutros se prvi put pikala i nisam na kraju mogla izvaditi iglu

----------


## tamy86

Ima li koja ideju gdje sam pogriješila? Tim gore što sam bila na poslu. Ostavila sam tako jer mi treba za sutra i sub s tim da me u sub oni pikaju. Hoće vikati ako dođem sa starom iglom?

----------


## Ivana2009

Tamy - nisi mogla izvaditi iglu iz pena? 
Btw - cure koje ste trenutno u postupku, je li istina da na VV moguce sad i anesteziju primit kod punkcije? Ja ih zvala danas... da čujem mogu li u ozujku (jer mi dali par dana do 2 mjeseca od korone), sestra se neckala kao ne zna ni sama kaj da mi kaže, al na kraju nek dođem i krenem u postupak...

----------


## tamy86

Da, iglu iz pena. Treba mi prakse izgleda. Muž je uspio. 
Za anesteziju ti ne znam, ništa nitko ne spominje.

----------


## Nina1986

Ivana2009, istina je za anesteziju. Od nedavno nude i anesteziju za punkciju. Ja bila prije 3 tjedna i odradila punkciju pod anestezijom.

----------


## Ivana2009

Nina - kakva je anestezija? U venu ona neka drogica ili? Kak je nakon tog? Treba ležati tamo dulje ili ko i inače?
Curke koje ste preboljele koronu - za 3.dc znam da treba negativni nalaz... treba li i za punkciju opet?

----------


## Nina1986

Ivana, opća anestezija. Nakon 15 min sam se probudila i sve super. Treba lezati minimalno pola sata. Daju ti infuziju prije i poslije.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ok. Opca kroz venu il kroz nos (maska ona il kroz usta)?

----------


## Nina1986

Ivana2009, masku ti stave.

----------


## LemonK

ivana treba test za 3.dan, sory nisam viidjela prije, i trebat ce ti i prije sale opet..
bila sam u srijedu, dobila terapiju, u srijedu opet..
ja idem na fet, ali bas mi je drago za cuti da imaju mogicnost anestezije za punkciju..napokon!

----------


## Strašna

Pozdrav svima!
Budući da duugo (3 god sigurno) nismo bili gore, molim Vas friske informacije. U ponedjeljak moramo na konzultacije. Kakva je uopće procedura sada?
Na istom mjestu je sve, ali preuredjeno? Gdje se uopće trebam javiti kad dođemo?
Kakva je procedura s obzirom na koronu?
Kad sam se naručivali, sestra je rekla samo uputnicu A1 za konzultacije. I to sad ide elektronskim putem?
Budu li guzve kao prije?

Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## Ivana2009

Strašna - nakon cca 11 h kad inače jesu konzultacije ili prvi pregledi nema gužve. Sve je na istom mjestu, samo je preuređeno, novo, lijepo... pred zgradom je trijaza zbog korone i u hodniku dolje mjerenje temperature, a gore se javis sestri na šalteru... uputnica je elektronska, oni ju imaju u sustavu dok ti ju dr.napise... vidim tvoj popis borbe... Nakon 6.ivf-a naplacuju po cjeniku? sad ce biti fet ili postupak?

----------


## Strašna

Oh.. Ne....
Ja sam gotova s postupcima... 
Imam kriopohranjenih puno... Sad je prošlo 5 godina i dobili smo poziv.
Pa idemo na konzultacije.

----------


## Ivana2009

Super, vidjela popis i na kraju dolje vidim da ste nakon brda pokušaja uspjeli prirodno! San snova!!!  Al vaše bebe vas čekaju... sretno!

----------


## Strašna

2 puta prirodno

----------


## Inesz

Strašna  :Smile:  
ajde, lijepo te je vidjeti!

Ne vidim sad potpis, ali sjećam se da ja jako dugačak. Imaš dvoje djece, oboje nakon spontanog začeća?

I imaš dosta blastica u kriopohrani. 
Ako si gotova s postupcima, pravo tebe i TM je da ne plaćate daljnu kriopohranu. 
Nitko vas ne može prisiliti da idete ponovno na transfere.
Imate opciju darovati blastociste za druge neplodne parove, ili naprosto zatražiti da se unište. Zakon ne zabranjuje uništavanje kriopohranjenih zametaka.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala Inesz draga,
Trenutno ni ja ne vidim svoj potpis, pa ga nemogu ni doraditi. U konačnici imamo 2 spontana začeća, uredne trudnoće, i sada su to već prekrasni klinci, hvala Bogu zdravi i veseli. Josip, je sad 4 godine navršio, Ana će 2 godine, u petom mjesecu.

Dosta je blastica, ako se ne varam 10. 
5x2
Nisam baš više upoznata sa Zakonom, i zapravo si mi dala bitne informacije.
Hvala puno!

----------


## Inesz

Mislila sam da imaš dvoje dječice, ali nisam bila sto posto sigurna. Neka ste sretni i zdravi.
Pročitaj zakon prije nego im odeš na konzultacije. Nitko te ne može prisiliti da u nedogled plaćaš kriopohranu i čuvaš zametke. Zakon ne zabranjuje da se prestanu čuvati. Zakon zabranjuje samo eksperimente na embrijima.


Sretno i javi nam se!
https://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-m...nutoj-oplodnji

(6) Preostali zameci koji nisu uneseni u spolne organe žene čuvaju se na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje do pet godina. Nakon proteka roka od pet godina zameci se uz pristanak darivatelja daruju radi postizanja trudnoće i rađanja korisniku prava na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju koji pristane na takav postupak. U slučaju da bračni, odnosno izvanbračni drugovi žele produljiti čuvanje zametaka daljnjih pet godina, obvezni su snositi trošak čuvanja.

----------


## Inesz

> Super, vidjela popis i na kraju dolje vidim da ste nakon brda pokušaja uspjeli prirodno! San snova!!!  Al vaše bebe vas čekaju... sretno!


Znam da je teško boriti se za imati dijete, da često podlegnemo emocijama, ali izjednačavanje zamrznutih 5-dnevne zametka s bebama, iako izrečene u zanosu, ne olakšava odluke parovima koji odlučuju što će napraviti s kriopohranjenim embrijima. 

A čisto onako, biološki gledano - blastocista nije isto što i beba. 

Kad bi bilo tako, kad bi blastocista značila rođenje bebe, nitko ne bi bio sretniji od ljudi koji prolaze MPO postupke.

Draga Ivana, sretno! I neka bude što više blastocista  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2009

Strašna, poslije sam skužila da imate dvoje djece. Da, malo je to sad i odgovornost - što sa smrznutim blasticama... donirati ih nekome (iako sad do sad mislila da se u RH to zakonski ne smije) il da se uniste... ja prvo skužila da sad idete na konzultacije za na fet... 
Znate li /postoji li objašnjenje što se nakon toliko muke posložilo da je uspjelo prirodno? Neka promjena u načinu života/ nešto u zdravlju?
 Mene nakon 2.neupjelog transfera poslala dr.na detaljne pretrage (kariogrami, imunoloske pretrage, zgrusavanja itd.) da se nađe moguci problem...

----------


## Strašna

Pa zapravo ne znamo. Nema nekog objašnjenja, nije se nista bitno ni promijenilo. S drugim je bilo lakse. 
Iako sam i izmedju njih dvoje imala onu vanmateričnu, starije cure znaju o čem je riječ.
Ni to čak, nakon ležanja na Merkuru, kiretaže i svasta nešto... Ni dan danas nije utvrđeno gdje je vraćeni embrij završio. U maternici i jajovodima nije bio... A trudnoća se razvijala, beta rasla.
Sretno Ivana2009

----------


## LemonK

strasna molim te obavijesti nas kako je razgovor prosao, zato sto ovo sto kaze ines se razlikuje od onog sto dr.kaze..
ja isto imam jos nekoliko blastica, iako ja idem na fet jer zelim jos jedno dijete, i kad sam dosla proslo ljeto nakon 4.god dr mi je rekla da krio pojranjene bastice nije moguce unistiti, da to nije eticki i da ih mogu ili donirati ili platiti cuvanje jos 5 god ili odnesti..jos ja onako zbunjeno pitam kako odnesti, a ona pa tako da ih vratimo u vas...

----------


## Inesz

Jasno mi je da su parovi koji žele prestati čuvati svoje zamrznute embrije izloženi samovoljnom tumačenju liječnika. Ali, jasno je da zakon ne zabranjuje uništavanje embrija. Ako je liječnicima toliko stalo do naših embrija, neka sami plaćaju kriopohranu zauvijek. 
Par ima svako pravo ne željeti novu trudnoću i odbiti plaćanje čuvanja zamrznutih embrija.
Par ima pravo ne ustupiti svoje embrije za donaciju drugim neplodnim parovima.

Predlažem da se svi koji ste izloženi emotivnim ucjenama i manipulacijama od strane liječnika u času kada želite prestati čuvati kriopohranjene embrije obratite Ministarstvu zdravstva, pravobraniteljima, medijima...

----------


## Vrci

Lemon, naša 1 blastica kod privatnika će biti uništena. Doduše morali smo ovjeriti izjavu kod javnog bilježnika da se slažemo s time.
Platili smo 1 godinu čuvanja, dalje je bilo kod njih dok nisu dokučili što smiju (mi za donaciju nismo bili)

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene...
Na razgovoru nam je objasnjeno da nemamo druge opcije osim feta i plaćanja. Ja sam rekla da nismo ni za jedno ni za drugo. Doktorica je rekla da onda se obratim pravnoj službi ali da su nam šanse male. Imamo 2 djece, ja sam 36.god.
Dobila sam na papiru od povijesti bolesti da smo se izjasnili da ne zelimo vise u postupak i upućeni smo na pravnu službu.

----------


## Inesz

Strašna, što oni rade to - ucjenjuju vas i zastrašuju. 
Ovjerite kod bilježnika ti i muž izjavu da ne želite transfer embrija koji su u kriopohrani na VV, da ne želite da se embriji doniraju drugim parovima i da ne želite plaćati kriopohranu. Ovjernu izjavu im pošaljite i zatražite da vas obavijest što su napravili ili ćete ih tužiti inspekciji Ministarstva. 
Nemoj uopće trošiti vrijeme i novac na putovanje u Zg i odlazak u pravnu službu koja bi što trebala?! Zastrašivati vas, manipulirati i reketariti plaćanjem kriopohrane unedogled!?

----------


## Vrci

Kako onda jedna klinika smije uništiti, druga kao ne smije?
Stvarno ne razumijem. I slazem se, ako mi kao osobe od kojih su embriji potekli želimo da se unište, zašto bi se to branilo?

----------


## Argente

Jasno mi je da se ljudi ne žele natezati s njima pa inzistirati na uništavanju, ali ako zakon ne brani uništavanje, oni su ih na zahtjev vlasnika dužni uništiti. Nemaju oni što njih čuvati ni o svom trošku. Ako imaju priziv savjesti, neka otpreme embrije u bolnicu gdje ima netko tko ga nema.

I, konačno, što mogu napraviti ako par ne plati daljnje čuvanje, ne donira niti ne ode u FET? Zakon ne predviđa nikakve sankcije,  penale ni prisilne naplate, nema suca koji bi to dosudio prema važećem zakonu.
Tako da je, onima kojima se ne da šiljiti, najjednostavnija opcija jednostavno poslati ovjerenu izjavu o uništenju i dalje se ne odazivati na njihove pozive.

----------


## Inesz

> strasna molim te obavijesti nas kako je razgovor prosao, zato sto ovo sto kaze ines se razlikuje od onog sto dr.kaze..
> ja isto imam jos nekoliko blastica, iako ja idem na fet jer zelim jos jedno dijete, i kad sam dosla proslo ljeto nakon 4.god dr mi je rekla da krio pojranjene bastice nije moguce unistiti, da to nije eticki i da ih mogu ili donirati ili platiti cuvanje jos 5 god ili odnesti..jos ja onako zbunjeno pitam kako odnesti, a ona pa tako da ih vratimo u vas...


Lemon, ovo su ti rekli na VV?
Znači, liječnicima koji se bave humanom reprodukcijom etički je neprihvatljivo uništiti trodnevni ili petodnevni embriji, ali im je etički prihvatljivo prisiljavati ženu na transfer i eventualnu trudnoću koju žena ne planira i ne želi?!
Kao što im je i etički prihvatljivo protupravno i protiv volje osoba od kojih potiču embriji naplaćivati čuvanje istih.

Ma... Zemljo otvori se!

Volja i želje bračnih partnera - odraslih i živih ljudi, njihova ljudska prava, njihov obiteljski život, zdravlje i na koncu život žene - ne znače ništa naspram 3-dnevnog ili 5-dnevnog embrija u tekućem dušiku?!

Ne može to tako ići. Žene i muškarci ne dajte se. Ako ne želite transfere zamrznutih embrija, tražite kliniku da se unište ili ako želite - dozvolite da se doniraju drugim neplodnim parovima. Ovdje se mora poštivati vaša volja.

----------


## Strašna

> I, konačno, što mogu napraviti ako par ne plati daljnje čuvanje, ne donira niti ne ode u FET? Zakon ne predviđa nikakve sankcije,  penale ni prisilne naplate, nema suca koji bi to dosudio prema važećem zakonu.
> Tako da je, onima kojima se ne da šiljiti, najjednostavnija opcija jednostavno poslati ovjerenu izjavu o uništenju i dalje se ne odazivati na njihove pozive.


Mene isto zanima na koji način bi oni to naplatili? "utjerali dug"?
Ne znam uopće koji nam je slijedeći korak. 
Otići ćemo kod JB ovjeriti izjavu da ne zelimo ni transfer ni nista....
Ne da mi se natezati s njihovom prvom sluzbom, jer neće oni sigurno ići "nama u korist" 
Rečeno nam je da svi "koristimo" Zakon, a onda bi iz njega uzeli samo ono što nam paše. 
Sta onda?

----------


## Inesz

Pa, da ti koristiš zakon za liječenje svoje neplodnosti.  Niti jedan zakon ne brani uništavanje embrija, niti jedan zakon ne kaže da ti moraš plaćati kriophranu do vječnosti. 

Koristiš i Ustav koji ti daje pravo da sama odlučuješ o broju djece koju ćeš imati.
Stvar jasna.

Bolje im je na VV da oni malo razmisle o postupanju prema pacijenticama.

----------


## Mojca

Na koji način bi naplatili? Ovrhom. 
Vrlo jednostavno.

----------


## Strašna

> Na koji način bi naplatili? Ovrhom. 
> Vrlo jednostavno.


Jesu kome naplatili ovrhom, ja nisam sigurno jedini slučaj. 
Ima li jos koja zenica da je bila u slicnoj situaciji? 
Moze i inbox

----------


## Vrci

Strašna, kod nas privatno je bilo:
Platili smo godinu dana čuvanja.
Nakon te godine su nas pitali želimo li transfer ili ćemo platiti čuvanje dalje. Ako se odlučimo da ne želimo FET, čuvanje još godinu dana, donaciju, ništa više ne potražuju, ostaju kod njih  dok se ne vidi što mogu. Mi ne plaćamo više. Oni su čitali zakon na način "što nije dopušteno izravno - to je zabranjeno" i zato nisu uništavali. Jer zakon nema odredbu "zameci se mogu uništiti"
Sad smo dobili izjavu za ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika (2 god nakon jel) gdje piše da smo suglasni s uništenjem, tak nešto.

----------


## Strašna

Suglasni s uništenjem? Znači i to je moguće?

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam. 
Samo aludiram na to da se u hrvatskoj tako sve može naplatiti.

----------


## malena19

Nakon dugo vremena naletim na forum jer ima ekipe koju povremeno pratim da vidim dal su uspjeli i ostanem zgrozena zadnjim postovima

Inesz, ti stalno na ovom forumu pljujes po VV. Zasto to radis? Neka osobna nezadovoljstva ili cisto dosada i neispunjen zivot? 
Vidim i da te cure vecinom ignoriraju, ali shvati KONACNO da ekipa namjerno ide na VV unatoc uvjetima tome sto nema (tj nije bilo) anestezije, ali su ocito sa necim zadovoljni i zato su tamo. Tko nije zna koje klinike su alternativa i ode tamo gdje misli da ce imati vise srece.
Ja sam namjerno izabrala tu kliniku i „dali“ su mi troje predivne djece  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: . Neopisivo sam im zahvalna na tome i davno sam zaboravila svu bol punkcije, neadekvatne prostorije, lose stolice u cekaonici.. sve je to nebitno u cijeloj ovoj prici bez obzira sto ti pisala ili mislila.. bitni su samo doktori i biolozi i sestre i njihova ljudskost, utjeha i bodrenje za vrijeme punkcije, veselje kad svi skupa uspijemo i iskrena tuga kad ne uspijemo. Vjeruj mi da bi i oni radije radili u bolnicama kakve gledamo u Uvodu u anatomiju, ali ovo je nasa stvarnost i zdravstvo i oni rade najbolje sto mogu u uvjetima koje imaju

Sto se smrznutih embrija tice ni ti ni ja ni nitko na svijetu ne moze reci dal ce se iz njega razviti fetus, ali dok su smrznutih iz svih se moze roditi dijete i tko ih unisti ubio je sansu svojoj djeci da dodju na ovaj svijet. Koliko god to ruzno zvucalo, ali je istinito

Kod nas nije islo prirodno i u svim nasim snovima i pricama  sanjali smo o dvoje djece. Prvo smo dobili iz prvog postupka po starom zakonu. U drugom postupku sam dobila 5 blastica. Iz  3 smo dobili drugo dijete i ostale su jos 2 smrznute. Oba djeteta su rodjena carskim, ali unatoc tome nikad nije bila opcija da ostavim blastice na VV ili unistim. Treci klinac ima vec 2 godine i barem tisucu puta mi je kroz glavu proslo da sam ga mogla ostaviti gore ili ubiti i zasuze mi oci i zahvalna sam sto nisam..

Strasna i ja smo otprilike u isto vrijeme krenule u MPO. Ja sa vise uspjeha, ona bez i razdrago mi je da je uspjela prirodno, ali znala je da ih ima i  ne razumijem da nije dosla po njih ranije..  i znam da je 10 puno, ali s obzirom na neuspjesne tranfere pitanje je i dal bi od svih 10 dobila dijete, ali bi im dala sansu.

Mozda moj osvrt potakne nekog da se ne dovede u tu situaciju i misli na embrije na vrijeme. Razumijem i da ne moze svatko doci po svoje embrije (netko se i rastane u medjuvremenu) i vjerujem da svi normalni ljudi koji to i naprave zale zbog toga, ali pisati da je to normalno i poticati ekipu da to radi je cisti bezobrazluk

A pisati  i raspravljati o unistavanju embrija pred curama koje se bore za svoje embrije i bebice mi je u rangu da netko tu ispituje kako napraviti abortus.. malo postovanja i suosjecanja prema drugima bi dobro doslo

----------


## Vrci

malena, ali mi koje želimo uništiti svoje zametke NE ŽELIMO VIŠE DJECE
To je najbitnije. Nije tu pitanje zašto, ali ne želimo. I nema tko misliti da moramo probati i zašto ne bi.
Ne želim više djece i točka.


Ne žalim nimalo, možda jesam malo sjetna. Ali kažem, dijete više ne želim, i tu staje

Očito za uništavanje treba nova tema

----------


## Argente

Ima žena, mahom PCOS-ovki, zatim mladih i zdravih u postupku radi muškog faktora, koje dobiju u prvom postupku po 10 blastica i rode blizance. Tko ih može prisiliti da se vrate po treće, peto, sedmo dijete? Jesu li one "moralno obavezne" vratiti se po sve embrije? Što ako je obiteljska financijska, zdravstvena situacija takva da si naprosto ne mogu priuštiti još jedno dijete?
Ja ih osobno znam više koje su se klele da će se vratiti po sve embrije, ali ih je život demantirao.
Nema stimuliranog IVF-a bez potencijalnog viška embrija, i toga mora biti svjestan svatko tko u stimulirani IVF ulazi.

----------


## Vrci

Strašna, poslala sam ti PM, možda ti pomogne za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Strasna i ja smo otprilike u isto vrijeme krenule u MPO. Ja sa vise uspjeha, ona bez i razdrago mi je da je uspjela prirodno, ali znala je da ih ima i  ne razumijem da nije dosla po njih ranije..  i znam da je 10 puno, ali s obzirom na neuspjesne tranfere pitanje je i dal bi od svih 10 dobila dijete, ali bi im dala sansu.


Kad ranije, molim te?
U 4 godine iznenadile su nas dvije trudnoće, i još s tim da sam izmedju trudnoća isla na VV... I imala vanmateričnu o kojoj smo već pričali.  Koja je završila tako kako je. Da se ni dan danas ne zna gdje se zapravo trudnoća razvijala.
Ja nisam iz Zg, vezana sam za autobusnu liniju koja ide 2 puta na dan u smjeru ZG, pitanje je da li uopće ide u vrijeme koje mi odgovara. (često puta i ne). Moja voznja u jednom smjeru traje 3,5 sata. Nekada mi nije bilo problem izgubiti i cijeli dan hodajući po ZG, sad imam dvoje male djece koja me kod kuće čekaju, i trebaju.

Da se razumijemo, ja ne govorim ništa protiv VV, niti pljujem po ikom, ali smatram da svako od nas ima pravo odlučiti što će sa svojim embrijima. Pogotovo s obzirom na situaciju u kojoj se nalazim.

----------


## malena19

pa ne mora se oploditi 12JS.. nakon punkcije mog drugog postupka doktorica mi je izvadila 18JS i odmah me pitala koliko cemo oploditi jer vec imamo jedno dijete koje sam dobila iz prve. S obzirom na uzasno los spermiogram ja sam rekla max, dobili smo 5 blastica. Iskreno nisam mislila da cemo imati srece da opet iz prve uspijemo, ali sam bila spremna doci po sve svoje zametke

Ako se doktori trude da ne bude viska embrija trebali bi i mi preuzeti svoj dio odgovornosti.. da, mogla sam i reci da oplode npr 4 pa da nijedna ne uspije i onda opet ici u postupak, ali i to je bolje nego ne otići po zametke ...

----------


## malena19

> Kad ranije, molim te?
> U 4 godine iznenadile su nas dvije trudnoće, i još s tim da sam izmedju trudnoća isla na VV... I imala vanmateričnu o kojoj smo već pričali.  Koja je završila tako kako je. Da se ni dan danas ne zna gdje se zapravo trudnoća razvijala.
> Ja nisam iz Zg, vezana sam za autobusnu liniju koja ide 2 puta na dan u smjeru ZG, pitanje je da li uopće ide u vrijeme koje mi odgovara. (često puta i ne). Moja voznja u jednom smjeru traje 3,5 sata. Nekada mi nije bilo problem izgubiti i cijeli dan hodajući po ZG, sad imam dvoje male djece koja me kod kuće čekaju, i trebaju.
> 
> Da se razumijemo, ja ne govorim ništa protiv VV, niti pljujem po ikom, ali smatram da svako od nas ima pravo odlučiti što će sa svojim embrijima. Pogotovo s obzirom na situaciju u kojoj se nalazim.


neda mi se raspravljati, drago mi je da si uspjela prirodno, ali ako imas 10 blastica, a 12 je max onda bas i nisi isla na transfere izmedju trudnoca..
plus si nakon prve trudnoce po meni prvo trebala pokusati sa tim embrijima i dati im priliku, a ne prirodno.. ali to sam ja

i moj post nije isao tebi koliko Inesz koja to prikazuje kao nesto normalno.. ne, nije normalno i vjerujem da je tebi tesko to napraviti

----------


## malena19

> pa ne mora se oploditi 12JS.. nakon punkcije mog drugog postupka doktorica mi je izvadila 18JS i odmah me pitala koliko cemo oploditi jer vec imamo jedno dijete koje sam dobila iz prve. S obzirom na uzasno los spermiogram ja sam rekla max, dobili smo 5 blastica. Iskreno nisam mislila da cemo imati srece da opet iz prve uspijemo, ali sam bila spremna doci po svu svoju djecu.
> 
> Ako se doktori trude da ne bude viska embrija trebali bi i mi preuzeti svoj dio odgovornosti.. da, mogla sam i reci da oplode npr 4 pa da nijedna ne uspije i onda opet ici u postupak, ali i to je bolje nego ostaviti djecu u cjevcici...


ovaj odgovor je isao na post od Argente, ali mi nije ulovilo citat

----------


## Strašna

Pa ja i jesam isla na transfer izmedju trudnoća. Onoliko koliko sam mogla. Koliko je tijelo bilo spremno.
I to je bio zadnji postupak u kojem je bila savjetovana takva simulacija.

----------


## Mojca

Strašna, zbilja nema potrebe da bilo kome pravdaš svoje postupke. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

> pa ne mora se oploditi 12JS.. nakon punkcije mog drugog postupka doktorica mi je izvadila 18JS i odmah me pitala koliko cemo oploditi jer vec imamo jedno dijete koje sam dobila iz prve. S obzirom na uzasno los spermiogram ja sam rekla max, dobili smo 5 blastica. Iskreno nisam mislila da cemo imati srece da opet iz prve uspijemo, ali sam bila spremna doci po svu svoju djecu.
> 
> 
> Ako se doktori trude da ne bude viska embrija trebali bi i mi preuzeti svoj dio odgovornosti.. da, mogla sam i reci da oplode npr 4 pa da nijedna ne uspije i onda opet ici u postupak, ali i to je bolje nego ostaviti djecu u cjevcici...


ovako tko piše s jedne strane ne razumije uopće liječenje IVF metodom  a s druge strane je očito vrlo brzo uspio kao ti - iz 2 IVF postupka roditi 3 djece i sad svoje iskustvo (vrlo usko) preslikava na sve ostale a vrište iz napisanog poluinformacije ili netočne informacije. 

Ne znam je li neznanje ili svjetonazor u pitanju, ali svakako zadnja rečenica se mora ispraviti. I u tom duhu i za tvoje šire znanje - u prosjeku je potrebno 12 zrelih jajnih stanica kako bi se rodilo jedno živorođeno dijete. Ako hoćeš još više od prosjeka i statistike, svakako možeš pitati ako te zanima, rado ću odgovoriti. No ovako kako ti pišeš mi se čak čini da si maliciozna ali i potpuno nepoštena prema strašnoj!

U modernom liječenju neplodnosti će uvijek biti prekobrojnih zametaka - zametak koji može predstavljati tek potencijal a nikako ne predstavlja kako ti pišeš "djecu". Kao što sam već rekla, to očito govoriš iz svog uskog kuta gledanja i neznanja. Zato te ovim putem molim da se držiš činjenica. 

I još nešto...  i u drugim državama se prekobrojni zameci mogu donirati drugim parovima (u nekim državama i ženama u istospolnim vezama), u mnogo europskih država se mogu donirati zameci u istraživačke svrhe  (od takvih znanstvenih istraživanja malena19 smo i ti i ja profitirale jer samo tako su desetljećima mogli izučavati kako pravilno oploditi, kako najbolje transferirati, kako kultivirati do faze blastociste, etc. a i sad istražuju kako bi neke buduće generacije mogle imati još uspješnije liječenje) a mogu se i uništiti. Prestanak čuvanja zametaka, kao što si rekla, uvijek će biti jer će biti rastave, jer će netko od partnera umrijeti i opet ta žena ne smije ići po zametak sukladno zakonu jer je suprug u međuvremenu preminuo, zato što je netko od partnera toliko bolestan da na trudnoću ne može ići, zato što jednostavno više ne žele djecu.  I ovo što ti govoriš da ne treba oploditi svih 12 dobivenih stanica, ne znam je li tebi jasno da smo mi s Maltom jedina država u Europi s tako ridikulnim restrikcijama? To uvelike nažalost spriječava bolje rezultate liječenja IVF-om u HRvatskoj, nažalost, a to što si ti trebala samo 2 IVF postupka govori u prilog vjerujem vašoj blagoj dijagnozi, te sigurna sam tvojim vrlo mladim godinama. No treba nos dići malo iz svog svijeta i sagledati širu sliku, to te ovim putem mollim...

----------


## Inesz

@Malena19, lijepo da pratiš Rodin forum. 

Ali molim te da malo baciš pogled na pravila foruma. Sljedeći tvoj upis koji bi vrijeđao bilo koju članicu, a tu se odnosi i na vrijeđanje mene kao administratorice, vjeruj mi, striktno ću se pridržavati ovlasti koje imam.

Isto tako, molim da se suzdržiš od davanja savjeta drugim forumašicama vezanih uz njihov spolni i obiteljski život. 

Jer, jasno ti je, ti odlučuješ za sebe - kad ćeš imati spolne odnose iz koji se mogu dogoditi spontane trudnoće i što ćeš raditi sa svojim embrijima. Isto takvo pravo imaju i sve druge žene.

Da, imaju pravo ne željeti više djece i uništiti sve kriopohranjene embrije. Što god o tome tebi govori tvoj svjetonazor i kakvo god ti mišljenje o tome imala. Svaka žena, svaki par odlučuje za sebe. 




A sada opet isto, ono što ću kao edukatorica o ljudskoj plodnosti i neplodnosti, redovna članica udruge, autorica informativnih i edukativnih materijala o neplodnosti i pravima pacijenata i administratorica Rodinog foruma, ponavljati sve dok se stanje ne promijeni i sve žene na VV dobiju priliku izbora odgovarajućeg načina otklanjanja boli pri aspiraciji jajnih stanica iz folikula na jajnicima.

1) Činjenica je da je VV jedina bolnica u Hrvatskoj koja pacijenticama ne nudi mogućnost izbora odgovarajućeg obezboljenja kod bolnog i invazivnog postupke. 

Iz sale za aspiracije VV redovito se čuju vrištanja od boli, događaju se padanja u nesvijest od boli i slične sramotne situacije izlaganja žena nepotrebnoj patnji i boli, sve protivno stručnim smjernicama za aspiraciju i posve nespojivo sa poimanjem medicinskih postupanja u 21. stoljeću.

VV je nedavno preuredio svoj odjel i ništa se po tom pitanju nije promijenilo. Prije su izgovori za punkcije na živo bili skučeni prostorni uvjeti, koji su izgovori sada?



Mogu razumjeti žene koje pravdaju ovakve situacije iz razloga jer su na VV ostvarile trudnoću i rođenje djeteta/djece, ili su još uvijek kod njih u postupcima i polažu svoje nade da će u toj klinici i uspjeti, vaša subjektivnost je posve ljudska pojava. 

Ali ja nemam svoju kliniku i nisam u postupcima i zato, još jednom - svaka pacijentica prilikom bilo kojeg invazivnog zahvata, pa tako i kod zahvata vezanih uz reprodukciju, ima pravo da ju se zaštiti od trpljenja nepotrebne boli. Na Vuku V. to nije slučaj.

Gotova priča. 

Bit ću sretna kad ću moći ovdje na temi napisati da VV primjenjuje suvremene medicinske postupke otklanjanja boli u IVF postupcima.

----------


## 1latica

Strašna, podrška kao žena ženi ❤️
Zakon je na tvojoj strani, i ne odustaj i ne pravdaj se nikome, ni dr ni ovdje na forumu, jer nema razloga. 
Malena, nisi fer niti malo. Svaka od nas ima neko svoje mišljenje, al dodavati ženi sol na ranu, nije fer i gotovo. 
Btw. Embriji nisu djeca.

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, podrška kao žena ženi ❤️
> Zakon je na tvojoj strani, i ne odustaj i ne pravdaj se nikome, ni dr ni ovdje na forumu, jer nema razloga. 
> Malena, nisi fer niti malo. Svaka od nas ima neko svoje mišljenje, al dodavati ženi sol na ranu, nije fer i gotovo. 
> Btw. Embriji nisu djeca.


Hvala mila....

----------


## Strašna

I hvala vam svima koje ste mi se javile od ❤️
Puno mi znači to što me razumijete, pogotovo sada...

----------


## LemonK

> Lemon, ovo su ti rekli na VV?
> Znači, liječnicima koji se bave humanom reprodukcijom etički je neprihvatljivo uništiti trodnevni ili petodnevni embriji, ali im je etički prihvatljivo prisiljavati ženu na transfer i eventualnu trudnoću koju žena ne planira i ne želi?!
> Kao što im je i etički prihvatljivo protupravno i protiv volje osoba od kojih potiču embriji naplaćivati čuvanje istih.
> 
> Ma... Zemljo otvori se!
> 
> Volja i želje bračnih partnera - odraslih i živih ljudi, njihova ljudska prava, njihov obiteljski život, zdravlje i na koncu život žene - ne znače ništa naspram 3-dnevnog ili 5-dnevnog embrija u tekućem dušiku?!
> 
> Ne može to tako ići. Žene i muškarci ne dajte se. Ako ne želite transfere zamrznutih embrija, tražite kliniku da se unište ili ako želite - dozvolite da se doniraju drugim neplodnim parovima. Ovdje se mora poštivati vaša volja.


Ines da, ovo je rekla dr s VV

----------


## LemonK

meni je grozno kako se netko moze tako mijesati u tuđi zivot i izbor, svatko zna i odlučuje za sebe...ovo je mjesto za dijeljenje informacija, a ne vlastitih misljenja!

----------


## LemonK

podrska i od mene, znam da ti nije lako...

----------


## LemonK

i jos nesto, vi koje ste obavile svoje na VV, niste relevante da sada, danas, govorite kako je gore divno i krasno jer to ne znate ... i meni je bilo pred 5 god divno i krasno, a sada bi svasta imala za reci...i nije stvar u stolicama!!!!!
Ines hvala kaj se boris za anesteziju za punkciju!! i ja sam ju prezivjela bez, ali to ne znaci da trebaju i svi poslije mene prolaziti tu strahotu!!

----------


## Nina1986

Cure, anestezije na VV ima od nedavno. Ja bila na punkciji pod anestezijom 03.02.

----------


## Inesz

Nina, to je super vijest.

Je li to sad pravilo ili sporadično?
Znaš li kakav oblik obezboljenja si dobila?

----------


## Nina1986

Doktorica te pita hoces li anesteziju ili ne. Ja isto nisam znala dok mi doktorica nije rekla da od nedavno su uspjeli uvesti anesteziju. Ja sam dobila anesteziju preko maskice. Zaspala i probudila se nakon 15 min kad je sve bilo gotovo. Prije ulaska u salu i nakon ti daju infuziju. Odlezis barem pola sata i onda ides kod doktorice.
Ja bih trebala u ponovni postupak za mjesec dana i sigurno cu opet odavrati anesteziju.

----------


## maraa

Samo cu reci... Strasno je ovakvo petljanje u tudju MATERNICU! Strasno, u rangu onih molitelja pred crkvom koji se mole za nerodjeno dijete i smatraju uspjehom ako su ikad uspjeli odgovoriti koju zenu protiv pobacaja a kasnije sto ta djeca vecinom zavrse u domu nema veze!
Dugo sam bila pacijent na vv.. I da je svaki embrij dijete imala bih ih.. 12!..a nemam niti jedno, no to je neka druga tema! 
Svaka zena ima pravo raditi sa svojim embrijima sto zeli, trebala bi! Naravno da sam htjela da se sve stanice oplode jer npr 2 puta sam imala 12 stanica od tog dakle tih 24 stanica 9 embrija koje mi nisu donijele dijete... 
Da.. Ja sam se vratila po sve svoje embrije jer nemam dijete, ali da sam i ostvarila bar 1 trudnocu i rodila dijete i sama gin mi je nakon cak 3 kiretaze

----------


## maraa

*Da mi je ostecen endometrij i da moram bit spremna na mogucu  rizicnu trudnoću jer 3 kiretaze nije malo i svaka nisi rizik prijevremenog otvaranja ..
Pa neka osudjuje tko zeli! 
Moja maternica je moja stvar.. Dogovor mene i mog muza!

----------


## maraa

Da sam npr ostvarila i rodila 1 zdravo dijete ne bih se vratila po ostale embrihe koje sam jako tesko dobila, jako tesko, toliko aspiracija na zivo uz velik broj folikuka cca 15-ak po 1 postupku bez anestezije (znala sam da je to tako o svemu se prvo informiram no eto i na to sam bila pripremljena i spremna) 
toliko da mi je psiha otisla k vragu i s tim se borim..
I sto bi mi onda vrijedilo da sam nor rodila 2 dijete a ja bih u iducoj trudnoći umirala od straha do samog kraja i dovodila svoje zivce i zdravlje u opasnost..
Bolje biti zdrava majka jednom djetetu nego iz negih moralnih vrijednosti to sve dovoditi u opasnost. 
Ne.. Moje 3 trudnoće nisu ni blizu bile blazeno stanje, u svakoj sam krvarila i bila u krevetu psihički slomljena i  završila na kiretazi.. Stoga zene koje to nisu prosle razumjeti to ne mogu, i budite zahvale da ne morate to razumjeti...

----------


## Margot

Ispričavam se što ulijećem u temu u kojoj nisam nimalo aktivna, ali kako radim primarno u zdravstvenom pravu, konstatirala bih da su propisi o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji danas zastarjeli, nedovoljno precizni i podložni subjektivnim tumačenjima. 
Postoji odgovarajući provedbeni Pravilnik https://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/...6_70_1395.html međutim, on u svom prilogu 4. navodi 
"Obrazac izvješćivanja Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju o uništenim pohranjenim spolnim stanicama i spolnim tkivima, zbog smrti osobe"-zameci nisu navedeni

----------


## Strašna

> Ispričavam se što ulijećem u temu u kojoj nisam nimalo aktivna, ali kako radim primarno u zdravstvenom pravu, konstatirala bih da su propisi o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji danas zastarjeli, nedovoljno precizni i podložni subjektivnim tumačenjima. 
> Postoji odgovarajući provedbeni Pravilnik https://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/...6_70_1395.html međutim, on u svom prilogu 4. navodi 
> "Obrazac izvješćivanja Nacionalnog povjerenstva za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju o uništenim pohranjenim spolnim stanicama i spolnim tkivima, zbog smrti osobe"-zameci nisu navedeni


To je iz 2013.g.?

----------


## Margot

Da, objavljeno u NN 12.6.2013, s primjenom od 20.6.2013.

----------


## maraa

Ajde molim te KAKO SE TO PLANIRA MPO put??
Ne pricaj gluposti i budi zahvalna na dviogodišnjaku i što nisi morala 'DUGO PLANIRATI' kako dobiti djecu!!

----------


## maraa

Ajde pokusati cu karikirati 'planiranje'... Zena npr dobije 10 stanica.. Misli si vauu super.. Ona npr zeli 2 djece u zivotu.. Od tih deset zbog 'viska embrija' pristaje na oplodnju 5..od tih 5 npr samo 2 su kvalitetna za transfer ostalih 5 stanica neka zaledi?? 
Znamo i sami kakva je uspješnost trudnoce iz zamrznutih stanica (citaj nikakva)... Ta 2 embrija ne donesu trudnocu.. Odlede joj stanice kad ono gle nazalost nisu dobro kultivirane i ne oplode se.. Zena mora PONOVNO ici u postupak, ponovno se pikati.. Dobije npr 8 stanica.. Pristaje po tom planiranju opet na npr oplodjivanje 4..Neka su i 3 dobre.ne ostane trudna.. OPET mora u stimulaciju itd itd.. Potrosi 4 stimulira postupka, novaca za privatno nema i ti je kraj njezinom PLANIRANJU DJECE...
Takodjer, mislis li da bi danas bilo toliko mpo djece (ukljucujuci tvoju) da se nekad davno nisu vrsili experimenti nad embrijima tipa na kojoj temperaturi ih zamrznuti da se ne izgubi kvaliteta i xxy drugih experimenata? Znas li kolika je ta temperatura?
Kazes zeni da je na to trebala ranije misliti? 
Sta po tvom se tad nije smjela s... sa suprugom ili koristiti zastitu jer ipak ima embrije? Mislis li da se ta zena koja se borila s neplodnoscu racunala tj nadala se cak 2 prirodne trudnoce?? 
Joj svasta bih jos mogla napisati ali stati cu na ovom.

----------


## Kadauna

Malena19 je dobila ban! Nećemo dozvoliti omalovažavanje i vrijeđanje drugih forumašica, isto tako nećemo dopustiti iskrivljavanje činjenica vezano za neplodnost i liječenje neplodnosti.

----------


## Silk

žene koje su preboljele Covid - da li Vas ponovo šalju na testiranje prije ulaska u postupak?

----------


## LemonK

da, i za pregled 3.dan i ponovno za salu...

----------


## Grofica5

Cure trebam žurni odgovor, vezano za cervikalne briseve, koje ste sve radili, ja ih imam tri: bakteriološki, ureoplasma i mykoplasma i na klamidiju jel trebam još koji imati, pitam jel sam prošle godine imala 4nalaza a sada 3, jel mu fali još neki?

----------


## LemonK

tri su: bakterioloski aerobno, ureaplasma i klamidija...prema tome kaj si napisala imas sve

----------


## Grofica5

Super, hvala ti

----------


## Inesz

Drage forumašice, ako imate zamrznute zametke, završile ste svoj MPO put, te se susrećete s pitanjem - Što sa preostalim zametcima?
Poziv udruge RODA:

https://www.roda.hr/udruga/programi/...-zametaka.html

----------


## Strašna

> Drage forumašice, ako imate zamrznute zametke, završile ste svoj MPO put, te se susrećete s pitanjem - Što sa preostalim zametcima?
> Poziv udruge RODA:
> https://www.roda.hr/udruga/programi/...-zametaka.html


Inesz link nešto nije dobar. Kaže stranica nije pronađena. Greška 404

----------


## Kadauna

https://www.roda.hr/udruga/programi/...-zametaka.html

Sad je dobar

----------


## Silk

> da, i za pregled 3.dan i ponovno za salu...


Znači 1. dan ciklusa zovem za narudžbu da dođem 3. dan na dogovor/pregled i taj dan onda idem na testiranje?(da mi nalaz 3. dan nije stariji od 48 sati)?  Tog 3. dana kad dolazim na kliniku cu se dogovorit u koji postupak krecem i onda cu opet morat na testiranje netom prije samog postupka?

----------


## MLMA

Pozdrav, tekst naveden crvenom bojom (više) nije istinit.
U VV je moguća opća anestezija (osim u slučaju aspiracije subotom) te ukoliko odbijete opću anesteziju (kao što sam primjerice ja odbila) dobijete odgovarajući koktel lijekova. Sam odjel je vrlo lijepo uređen, intiman, i zadovoljeva (po meni) standard neke privatne poliklinike baš kao i osoblje koje u njemu radi (stručno, emapatično i dobro organizirano).

----------


## MLMA

Testiranje na koronu za potrebe VV i Merkura se radi u bolnici Mekur, ulaz u dnevnu bolnicu s desne strane (znači ne idete u red lijevo za trijažu). Za testiranje nije potrebna prethodna narudžba, važno je jedino da je uputnica u sustavu. Testiranje se vrši svakii dan (uključujući subote i nedjelje) od 7:30-8:30, te radnim danom dodatno od 10:30-11 (ovaj potonji termin molim provjerite jer nisam nikad na njega išla pa nisam 100% sugurna). Dovoljno je otići na testiranje dan ranije, u jjutranjem terminu, jer su nalazi gotovi isti dan u 13h. Zvat će vas telefonom u to doba uoliko je nalaz pozitivan, a u slučaju negativnog nalaza (nitko Vas nije zvao) slobodno otiđite u VV i recite sestri da ste se testrali na Merkuru i da je negativan nalaz u njihovom sustavu.

----------


## Ivana2009

Silk - 3.dc se može tamo testirati tek, ali onda se čeka nalaz covida do popodne da bi se moglo na pregled. Najbolje je (ako je moguce naravno zbog vikenda..) testirati se negdje 1./2.dc i tamo otici s negativnim nalazom

----------


## sladja01

Mislim da stvaraju probleme ako ne dodeš na taj prvi pregled sa testom, svaki put čim nazovem taj dan da sam dobila, s tim da sam zadnja dva puta dobila u ned i zvala u pon da bi u utorak došla na pregled i prvo što me pitala dok sam zvala jeste se testirali, mislim, koma je to sve izvesti ako ti menga padne na vikend ili tipa dobiješ u petak i u sub moraš već ići tamo.

----------


## Ivana2009

Potvrđujem za testiranje na VV u 11 sati. Znači od 11 h krece jos ta jedna mogucnost testiranja bez narucivanja... ja se danas testirala (prije punkcije), nisu me zvali oko 15 h pa sam negativna..

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, ti si u postupku? Kada imas onda punkciju? I ne kuzim, znaci moze se kod njih testirati tako tokom dana ili?

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - da, pikala sam se gonalima i tri dana cetrocidima, danas u 22:30 stoperica i u subotu punkcija. Nisam bas optimisticna jako jer krenulo 10 folikula, bili 7.dc po 10 mm i po malo posustajali, samo  1 na kraju vodeci... jos 3-4 manjih ako koji bude iskoristiv, al nije ni dr., jer progesteron mi krenuo brzo i jako rasti pa nismo mogli produzit do pon terapiju i pricekat ostale folikule... jedna mi stanica dovoljna naravno, al kak je bilo krenulo i u pocetku sam kao super odreagirala , na kraju sad - malo sam razocarana...

----------


## Ivana2009

Da, u 11 imaju jos jednu turu testiranja za svoje pacijente... za vikendom ne znam, imaju subotom ujutro, al ovo evo provjereno znam, nema guzve, nalazi u sustavu kod njih i ne treba ih čekati ni traziti ni printati... ako je netko pozitivan zovu vec oko 15 h

----------


## sladja01

Drzim fige da bude dobro na kraju. Tko ce ga znati zasto se tako preokrene.
Ja sam opet imala pokusaj kretanja pa opet cista pa sam na kontracepcijskim, danas bas posala trijazne pa ako bude sve ok za 2 tj krecem.

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - jel koristis utrogestan ili duphastone između postupaka (16-.25.dc)?

----------


## sladja01

Duphastone nekoliko puta, cim ne koristim, a ovaj put nisam odmah cista tako da s obzirom da idem na pikanje ovaj put mi je dr.rekla da je bolja priprema da sam na jasminama mj dana pa zivi bili pa vidjeli  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja sam na tim progesteronima vec skoro 3 godine i samk jedan mjesec nisam i odmah bio problem s ciklusom (nije bila cista nego neki cudni folikuli i los ciklus od pocetka) tak da vise ne preskacem

----------


## sladja01

Ma meni je inace sve ok uvijek bilo i nikada nikakve ciste na pregledima i ciklusi dosta isti, ali cim pijem klomifene odmah problemi. Tebi sretno sutra.

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala ti Sladja!

----------


## Grofica5

Pozdrav svima imam jedno pitanje. Naime radi se o onom famoznom trijažnom upitniku. Naime kako imam ne redovite cikluse od 28 do 36 dana, prošli mjesec je uranila i nije prošlo tih 2 tjedna pa nisam išla na pregled. Mene sad zanima što učiniti ako ne prođe 2 tjedna a trebam doći na pregled i vađenje hormona. Sjećam se zadnji put kad sam došla oni su već imali isprintane upitnike priloženi u mom kartonu, znači nisam mogla naknadno doći tamo sa svojim isprintanim upitnicima. Jel se što promijenilo, što ako donesem svoje s drugim datumom hoće li provjeravati ili ne jel stvarno ne mogu ravnati ciklus s tim upitnikom a rečeno mi je da se 1dan tolerira znači 15 ili 16 dan od slanja mogu doći. Pomozite mi što napraviti jel ne želim izgubiti još jedan mjesec radi toga

----------


## LemonK

Ja uopce ne pazim toliko na to i nisam do sada imala problema...pita kad zovem za narucit se jeste poslali trijazne upitnike, kazem jesam i to je to.Po meni ne mozes pogodit u dan kao ni kad zoves za narucit se 3.dan ciklusa pa pita jel imas neg.test? Uvijek kazem kako sam mogla znati u dan kada cu dobit da bi napravila test..ne daj da te zezaju! Zadnje kad sam isla poslala sam trijazne 5.2., ocekivala sam da cu dobit 20.2.no dobila 22.2.i gore bila 24.2.
I da, zadnjeme zvala sestra na mob, vec sam bila na parkingu, pregled nakon 3.dana da mi na trijaznom uputniku nema suprugovog potpisa i da obavezno mora doci potpisati...drugi pregled vodila ga samo zbog toga i nitko nije imao pojma da fali potpis i da treba....

----------


## sladja01

Po meni ti trijažni nemaju nikakvog smisla kada ionako moraš imati negativan test za prvi pregled...ali ono, pravilo je takvo. Ali mislim da oni ne provjeravaju to toliko, ja sam jednom prilikom zaboravila na trijažne, sjetila se tjedan prije pregleda, napravila se luda, datum na trijažnima napisala 2 tjedna otpilike prije očekujem mengu i poslala ali znači poslala tjedan prije dolaska i nitko mi nije ništa rekao. A isto tako, menga mi nije u dan redovita i ja otprilke uvijek računam da šaljem 2 tjedna ranije, nekada se desi da to ne bude 14 dana nego par dana i više i opet nitko ništa tako da, po meni bolje poslati ranije za svaki slučaj i praviti se lud.

----------


## Grofica5

Hvala na odgovoru i ja sam razmišljala da na trijažnim promijenim datum i pošaljem. Jer stvarno nemaju smislu ako je test negativan.

----------


## Inesz

Cure, vezano uz trijažu i testiranje na e SARS-CoV-2 na Vuku Vrhovcu, možda bi vam nova forumašica *MLMA* mogla dati detaljne i točne informacije. Činila se jako upućena.
Šteta da nije češće aktivna na forumu. Možda se javi.




> Testiranje na koronu za potrebe VV i Merkura se radi u bolnici Mekur, ulaz u dnevnu bolnicu s desne strane (znači ne idete u red lijevo za trijažu). Za testiranje nije potrebna prethodna narudžba, važno je jedino da je uputnica u sustavu. Testiranje se vrši svakii dan (uključujući subote i nedjelje) od 7:30-8:30, te radnim danom dodatno od 10:30-11 (ovaj potonji termin molim provjerite jer nisam nikad na njega išla pa nisam 100% sugurna). Dovoljno je otići na testiranje dan ranije, u jjutranjem terminu, jer su nalazi gotovi isti dan u 13h. Zvat će vas telefonom u to doba uoliko je nalaz pozitivan, a u slučaju negativnog nalaza (nitko Vas nije zvao) slobodno otiđite u VV i recite sestri da ste se testrali na Merkuru i da je negativan nalaz u njihovom sustavu.

----------


## Tajcita

Pozdrav! Zanima me informacija, da li neko ima iskustvo, nakon prve inseminacije, koja je bila neuspjesna, da se odmah sledeci ciklus moze ici u drugi postupak? I obzirom da nisam slala trijazne upitnike, da li ce to predstavljati problem ako je samo to u pitanju?

----------


## sladja01

Mislim da se nakon ciklusa pauze moze u postupak, bar sam tako ja isla nakon prirodnog Ivf-a sa klomifrnima, ali bez trijaznih te nece primiti, to je bar moje misljenje.

----------


## Tajcita

Znaci ipak vjerovatno ide ciklus pauze, pa onda opet. Sutra zovem VV pa cemo vidjeti. Danas 15. dan nakon Inseminacije, test negativan nazalost. Da li da nastavim sa estrofemom i utricima, kada se prekida sa njima, obzirom da mi je receno da test danas uradim?

----------


## sladja01

Vjerujem da ce vam tako reci jer inace tako rade a pogotovo sada zbog trijaznih. Ja sam inace terapiju prekidala sa negativnom betom tako da za svaki slucaj pitajte. I neka drugi puta bude vise srece

----------


## Tajcita

Zvala sam ih, u glavnom tacno tako, prekidam svu terapiju, i tek sledeci ciklus ispočetka(jedan preskacemo). Nadamo se da ce biti vise srece...i da, zvala sam ih bezbroj puta ,jedva sam ih dobila na telefon, ne znam da li je tako uvijek, ali sto se toga tice jako lose iskustvo...

----------


## Bluenina21

Bok, moj muž bi trebao ponoviti spermiogram, te ja vaditi nalaze krvi. Prvi pregled smo obavili u 3.mj.2020.god,i zbog upale kod muža morali odgoditi dok se ne izlječi. Sad me zanima pošto smo iz daleka, da li mi vrijedi ponovo krenuti u to zbog korone. Čitala sam ovdje da moze doći do prekida procesa ako se u međuvremenu zarazim. Također to testiranje za koronu, ako ja moram doći vaditi krv 3-5 dan ciklusa kako znat kad napravit test. Da li je možda bolje da odgodimo dok se situacija ne smiri. Živim blizu Plitvičkih jezera pa mi se ne da bez veze otići tamo pa da me vrate. A zvala sam par dana za informacije, nitko se nije javio.

----------


## tamy86

Nemojte odgađati.. nitko ne zna kad će situacija s covidom završiti i hoće li.. naručite se za testiranje 1.dan ciklusa, zovite VV taj dan i 3. dan idite na pregled- dogovor za mpo postupak. Tad će vam doktorica reći što sve trebate od nalaza, bude li preko tjedna vratite se drugi dan izvaditi krv. 



> Bok, moj muž bi trebao ponoviti spermiogram, te ja vaditi nalaze krvi. Prvi pregled smo obavili u 3.mj.2020.god,i zbog upale kod muža morali odgoditi dok se ne izlječi. Sad me zanima pošto smo iz daleka, da li mi vrijedi ponovo krenuti u to zbog korone. Čitala sam ovdje da moze doći do prekida procesa ako se u međuvremenu zarazim. Također to testiranje za koronu, ako ja moram doći vaditi krv 3-5 dan ciklusa kako znat kad napravit test. Da li je možda bolje da odgodimo dok se situacija ne smiri. Živim blizu Plitvičkih jezera pa mi se ne da bez veze otići tamo pa da me vrate. A zvala sam par dana za informacije, nitko se nije javio.

----------


## Ivana2009

Bluenina - za vađenje krvi ne treba test na koronu, samo ako se krece u postupak, a to ne mozete (bar ja nisam mogla) taj ciklus dok se vade hormoni nego sljedeci... a ni za spermiogram ne treba test, al treba se za sve naručiti...

----------


## tamy86

Ivana2009 jel to znači da ako smatram da trebam vaditi krvne nalaze, dođem 3.dc bez testa? Ne mogu ni vaditi krv bez   da mi doktorica kaže. 
(Mene to vjerojatno čeka sljedeći ciklus)

----------


## Ivana2009

Meni u studenom bili isticali nalazi hormona i ja se narucila 3.dc da imam uputnicu za to, ponijela i d1 za postupak, al dr.rekla da ne mogu kretat u postupak dok nema toh novih nalaza. Meni onda zadala da u međuvremenu napravim i neke imunoloske i dr.pretrage... 
trebala bi nazvat 1.dc i reci da trrbas vaditi krv za to, ako si slala trijazne upitnike za postupak vjerojatno te nece uzet u postupak, al nikad se ne zna , čak ovisi i o tome koja dr.bude taj dan. Koliko sam shvatila iz drugih foruma pocinje nedostajat lijekova, tak da je i zbog tog upitno nazalost

----------


## Bluenina21

Bok,ja sam bila na prvom pregledu, i rečeno mi je da sa uredni nalazima od muža(radio je bris mokraće cijevi, uzorak ejakulata), doktorica na VV rekla da ima upalu te da mu je zato spermiogram drugi put loš, prvi je bio odličan. Sad imam te nalaze da je upala riješena, imam svoje od papa testa i briseva. Na otpusnom pismu piše da se naručim 1 dan ciklusa za vađenje krvi od 3 do 5 dana. S uputnicom a2 za pregled, te a3 za fsh, lh, e2, t, shbg, itd i sečer na tašte. Sad mene isto zanima da li možemo ja i muž isti dan sve obavit, da li će nalazi vrijediti dovoljno dugo do postupka. Da ne idemo u dva navrata za Zg. I ako tko ima broj na koji mogu zvat, na ove što sam zvala nitko se ne javlja. I u koliko sati je najbolje zvati. Hvala vam puno na informacijama

----------


## Grofica5

I mene čeka isto, ovaj mjesec samo krvni nalazi a idući bi trebao ići postupak ako sve bude ok. Mislim da treba nalaz testa na covid, jer prvo ideš doktorici a onda te oni dolje šalju vadit krv. Ja ću sutra zvati da vidim točno

----------


## Grofica5

Imam pitanje, kad se računa prvi dan ciklusa, naime negdje sam čitala da ako dođe kasno popodne, onda se idući dan računa kao prvi, jel to istina ili?

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja sam isla najprije vaditi krv, a onda k dr., a za pregled (ako se ne krece u postupak) ne treba test... to je ionak samo razgovor, mene nije pregledavala uopce...
Ako menga dođe popodne nakon 15 h, onda se sljedeci dan racuna kao prvi.. a ako i prije 15 h krene samo smeđarenje a ne prava krv isto se ne računa...

----------


## tamy86

Grofica.. vadiš spolne hormone ili? Meni danas vele- ne istječu hormoni, ti nalazi vrijede. A zadnji put vadila 2.mj. 2020.. Ja u šoku - kako vrijede?! Ne kužim... uglavnom- 3 mjeseca moram na pauzu pa onda tamo opet i da dođem 3.dc izvaditi krv i na pregled/dogovor s testom na covid.

----------


## Grofica5

Ivana, jeste se prvo išli gore javit na palter kod sestre pa su vas onda poslali krv vadit ili ste samovoljno prvo išli u laboratorij, znači niste trebali test, jeste dugo čekali red? Mislim vremenski koliko ste bili na VV, pitam radi posla

----------


## Grofica5

Tamy86, da vadim spolne hormone, tsh i što već ide uz to. Ja sam zadnji puta radila 2019 a kako sam poslije dolazila na transfer samo nisam trebala. Sad idem u novi postupak ivf i trebam napraviti. Zašto 3mj,zbog corone ili?

----------


## Ivana2009

Javila sam se sestri na šalter i ona nest poklikala (narucila me valjda da me mogu pozvat imenom unutra), nisam dugo čekala... mozda 5-10 min

----------


## Ivana2009

Ja sam išla tamo na Merkur na test na covid jer sam mislila da cu ici u postupak, ali mi dr.rekla da ne mogu taj ciklus u postupak dok se vade hormoni, nego tek sljedeci prema tim nalazima...

----------


## tamy86

Grofica
Ne, bila sam na laparoskopiji prošli ciklus pa 3 mj kao odmora za tijelo/jajnike i pokušavanje doma.
A već vidim kad dođem nakon ta 3 mj da će me slati vaditi krv i onda će imati go i eto jeseni... užasno mi sve to sporo ide na VV. Sve više razmišljam da mijenjam bolnicu.

----------


## Grofica5

Tamy, da i ja često razmišljam o drugoj bolnici, ali kako znam druge cure koje su po drugim bolnicama i nezadovoljne, nisam ni sama pametna. U Petrovoj su brzi po pitanju postupka no skužila sam iz razgovora da tam štede s lijekovima, mi smo sretne što tu sve dobijemo dok drugdje zbilja štede.

----------


## Grofica5

Nadajmo se da će biti bolje, samo pozitivno

----------


## Grofica5

> Javila sam se sestri na šalter i ona nest poklikala (narucila me valjda da me mogu pozvat imenom unutra), nisam dugo čekala... mozda 5-10 min


 jeste li ih uspjeli dobiti telefonski ili ste samo došli tamo, jel ja ih nikako ne uspijevam dobiti

----------


## Ivana2009

Uspjela sam bila telefonski, ali poslije 13 h. Ako se zove prije za raruszbe ne zele uooce ni slusati...

----------


## sladja01

Ne znam gdje bih pitala pa cu tu jer mislim da cu najprije dobiti odg...danas sam bila na VV i dobila prvu dozu purogena...dodem doma i proucavam kako moram namjestiti pen...i ostane mi na nekih 70jedinica kotacic i nece doci do nule nazad...ne znam ni kako bih objasnila jer me strah da sam nesto potrgala...sestra mi je rekla kada cu namjestati dozu na 150 da ako predem slobodno odvrtim do kraja i ok, ali on mi nikako nece doci do 0 a ne znam jel sta bi se desilo da okrenem...i ne znam sta da radim ako sam stgrala nesto.....i kud da idem....pa pomagajte ako itko ima savjet...

----------


## sladja01

I kada ga vrtim ne cuje se ono kliktanje jer nego vrti se onako bezeveze dok ne dode u krug do broja 70.

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - mene pikao suprug pa je znao kak to sve ide... nije nijednom fulao brojku ni vrtio za probu... al ako se predje 150 npr onda se vrti do kraja da dode do 0, onda se valjda ne moze u rikverc vrtit nego moras odvrtit do kraja sve da bude opet na 0??? Tak sam shvatila sad po uputi koju si dobila...
Kak je proslo s testiranjem i svim? Koja dr.bila?

----------


## Ivana2009

Kad kreces s pikanjem? Sutra?
Ako ti je blizu hitna, oni ti mogu pomoci sigurno...

----------


## sladja01

Ma joj, i ja sam znala jer sam se i prije 6 g sama pikala i sad me panika ulovila jer ok, kao pogrijesila i odvrtila do kraja i onda bi trebao ostati na nuli ali on stane na 70...pa sam okrenula urikverc do 0 i probala namjestit i ok, onak cuje se kliktanje...i kao sve ok ali opet dok odvrtim do kraja ne bude na 0 nego na 70...ali ne curi nista van tako da mislim da mi nije nista otislo lijeka. A vidjet cu sutra dok cu se piknuti, valjda nisam strgala nista ali kud sam isla cackat da sad ludim od brige.
A dobila sam mengu u cet popodne i jucer se testirala ujutro ali kod nas nalazi dolaze tek drugi dan pa me bilo frka sta ce mi reci...sestra rekla ok, ali dr.Jukic nije bila sretna ali hvala bogu nalaz stigao tamam dok sam kod nje bila. U cet kontrola.

----------


## sladja01

Palo mi je na pamet da odem na hitnu da im objasnim sta sam napravila..

----------


## Ivana2009

Ne bi smjelo stat na 70, al ne brini jer u tim ampulama ima vise lijeka nego sto pise pa ti ne bi smjelo falit..

----------


## sladja01

E pa to da znam da ne bi smjelo i ne znam dok cu se piknut ako i dode do 0 jel ce to znaciti da sam si dala 150 ili nece i sta ako mi stane na 70 sta cu onda...ici cu kasnije na hitnu pitati

----------


## Ivana2009

Gledam doka svoj pen, ima unutra jos malo lijeka u ampuli... uglavnom odvrtila sam do kraja i onda se pojavila strelica koju isto zavrtim i onda se samo vrati na 0... ne znam kak na 70.
Ja sam uz pen dobila i upute gdje tak pise -odvrtit do kraja pa natrag vrtiti do broja koji treba...

----------


## sladja01

Pa da, jasno je meni to sve i citam upute sto puta ali sta sam ja u sekundi napravila da se ne vrati na 0 nemam pojma...imam osjecaj kao da tu malo zasteka jer kada ja lagano unazad okrenem vrati se na 0. Na hitnoj mi nisu znali pomoci, misle da je isto stvar u tome da samo malo steka pa cu vidjeti sutra sta ce se desavati dok cu se piknuti pa ako vidim da je nesto cudno u pon cu otici u bolnicu i dobro.

----------


## sladja01

Mislim da sam skuzila u cemu je stvar sada bistre glave a i jedna cura mi je poslala presavrsen video sa uputama a i dok sada citam upute vidim dio gdje pise dok se izvrti do kraja pritisnuti gumb za injiciranje i u videu je bas taj dio detaljno objasnjen.. ali panika je ucinila svoje da nisam znala ni kako se zovem.

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja - eto, super da si skužila.
Like
Ujutro pikanje pa nek bude puuuno folikula!!!

----------


## Silk

Pozdrav svima, da li je potrebno testirati se na Covid i prije dolaska na pregled za praćenje folikula (postupak inseminacije) ili samo onaj dan kad se ide u salu? Također, znači za inseminaciju suprug isto mora dobiti uputnicu za testiranje na Covid te uputnicu za spremiogram? Lp,

----------


## Ivana2009

Silk - pretpostavljam da je za inseminaciju ko i za ivf - dolazak s negativnim testom 3.dc
A suprug ne treba test na covid nego samo uputnicu A3 za spermiogram/postupak oplodnje

----------


## Silk

Samo napomena - dodatni termin testiranja na Covid na KB Merkuru je od 11-11:30 radnim danom. Pitanje za žene koje imaju problem s TSH, moj je 4.2 i nitko od doktora na VV mi nije spomenuo da bi to mozda mogao biti problem zasto ne dolazi do začeća (obzirom da je sve drugo u najboljem redu). Vidim da se piše da je problem ako je iznad dva, pa sam trazila uputnicu za ponovo vadenje, zajedno uz antitijela, pa me zanima - koliko vremena treba proci od uzimanja klomifena za vađenje krvi da bi bili sigurni da na razinu nije utjecao klomifen?

----------


## tamy86

Silk, ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje.
Ali moram iskomentirati kako me to ljuti- ja sam bila na operaciji, za koju sam vadila svježe nalaze i isto je TSH oko 4. Nitko to ni pogledao nije na VV. A poslali me doma na 3 mj. pauze. A mogla sam u tom vremenu i sniziti TSH.

----------


## Silk

Hvala svejedno, da i mene to ljuti. Bolje da sam prvo TSH snizila pa išla na prvi AIH nego obrnuto.. sad samo imam taj loš osjećaj da će biti neuspješna jer nisam riješila prvo potencijalnu prepreku.

----------


## Silk

Samo još jedno pitanje - dal moram tražit socijalnog ginekologa uputnicu za vadit Betu? Utrogestane prestanem uzimat onda kad mi Beta da negativan rezultat jel tako?

----------


## Grofica5

Tako je, socijalni ginekolog daje uputnicu na temelju otpusnig pisma s Vuk Vrhovca i ako je negativna beta prestaje se uzimati terapija

----------


## Tajcita

Da li neko ima obrazac  Pristanak za provođenje MPO postupka, koji treba ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika? Na mailu od prije imam samo ovaj  obrazac što se popunjava za vrijeme pandemije, koji potpišu oba partnera. Na sajtu nisam nasla.

----------


## Ivana2009

Tajčita - obrazac za pristanak ti daju na VV s njihovim žigom... nema nigdje tog obrasca za skinuti... do dana punkcijese mira ovjeren predati, a do tad ces ici nekoliko puta na uzv i dat ce ti...

----------


## Grofica5

Imam pitanje za testiranje na covid, htjela bi se testirati na Merkuru dan prije dolaska, jel se trebam prvo javit na VV kako sam prije par mjeseci radila, ili mogu direktno s uputnicom otići na Merkur pa onda oni vide u sustavu ako su povezani nalaz

----------


## LemonK

ako imas uputnicu u sustavu od svog ginekologa ne moras se javljati na vv, odes odmah na merkur i oni tamo povuku tu

----------


## Grofica5

Ok hvala jel zadnji put sam izgubila puno vremena čekajući prvo red za trijažu i onda da me na VV prijave za testiranje, pa sam jedva stigla na Merkur

----------


## Silk

14 dan nakon inseminacije kućni test negativan..zaboravila sam kome javljam rezultate kućnog testa - sestri ili zovem doktoricu, te da li da svejedno idem vadit Betu? Pretpostavljam da sada ide mjesec pauze pa će me onda vjerojatno ponovo slati na inseminaciju..Koliko prosjecno puta rade inseminaciju kod nepoznatog uzroka neplodnosti? Već sam preumorna od gubljenja vremena, na VV sam od rujna, tek sam sad ušla u prvi postupak, a nisam nikakvu pauzu radila. Ako u 2 i po godine, uz prohodne jajovode i dokazanu ovulaciju i dobar spermiogram nije uspjelo, bojim se da mi je nova inseminacija uzaludna..

----------


## tamy86

Ako sam dobro zapamtila, ne mora biti pauza između inseminacija. I 2 minimalno, sve ovisi koliko godina imaš. Ako si starija i 2 ne uspiju, ne forsiraju. 
Da te utješim- ja sam od 8.mj. tamo i još nisam imala ni jedan postupak

----------


## Bluenina21

Bok, bila sam prije nekoliko dana na VV, dali su mi trijažni upitnike, papir za ovjeriti, i što treba još od nalaza vaditi. Brine me to testiranje na koronu, kad sam pitala sestru koja mi je davala te papire da li se kod njih može testirati rekla je da ne. Spomenula je neku bolnici ali nisam zapamtila ime, ali nije spominjala da se može na Merkur.Po kalendaru mi ispada da trebam dobiti subotom, pošto pijem duphaston tako nekako i dođe. Uputnicu sam uzela za testiranje, ali se kod nas moram naručivati da uzmem termin. Kako sad da ja znam kad da se naručim ak ne znam kad ću dobiti. Vidjela sam da je jedna cura napisala da ima na Merkur testiranje i da mogu doć bez narudžbe. Da li ima koji broj da provjerim, pošto sam malo dalje da budem sigurna. Hvala  unaprijed na odgovoru

----------


## Silk

Blueenina21, u pravu si - testiraju ti na Merkuru svaki dan, sto ukljucuje i nedjelje, od 7 i 30 u jutro, ne treba se naručivati, neka ti doktorica posalje e-uputnicu za Merkur i samo se s zdravstvenom pojavis gore ispred ulaza u dnevnu bolnicu na Merkuru. Prvi dan kad dobiješ ti je najbolje otici da imas nalaz za 3 dc. Nije problem ni ako dobijes u sub poppdne pa odes na testiranje u nedjelju, nalazi su gotovo uvijek gotovi za par sati. Nalaz bude u sustavu i kad dodeš na trijažu na VV oni to vide. Tamy86 baš mi je žao, zmam koliko svaki dan i mjesec znaci, nisam u nekim godinama, imam 33 i uzasno me ljuti kad dobijem gore odggovor, vi ste mladi, kuda se zurite..

----------


## Bluenina21

Silk hvala ti na informaciji, to nije brzi onaj test, jer mi je rekla da treba onaj koji se čeka? Nisam previše upućena u to testiranje pa neznam.

----------


## Bluenina21

Zvala sam sad VV da naručim muža andrologu pa sam priupitatala za testiranje, sestra mi je rekla da se i kod njih naručuje. Najgore mi je što mi sad početak menstruacije pada subotom, i tako idući mjeseci po onoj aplikaciji. To nema šanse sad uskladiti. A gledam termine kod nas za naručiti ima samo do 18.5 za naručiti, a ja bih trebala dobiti 22.5. Da li kako mogu pomaknuti ciklus jer ak ovak nastavi neću nikad otić zbog testiranja

----------


## Grofica5

Ja sam dobila papirnatu uputnicu za testiranje jel mogu s njom na Merkur?

----------


## Silk

Nema na čemu i meni puno znači kad ovdje nađem odgovore  :Smile:  Mozete na testiranje na Merkur i s papirnatom uputnucom i sa e-uputnicom. To je PCR testiranje (nije brzi antingenski test) i obično nalazi budu gotovi i isti taj dan, zadnja tri puta sto sam se testirala gore mi uvijek kazu ako ste pozitivni zvat cemo vas do 15 sati, ako ste negativni nece vas nitko zvat i nalaz bude u sustavu pa ga moze svatko vidjet. Nije potrebno naručivat se, samo se pojavite gore u 7 i 30 u jutro ispred ulaza u Dnevnu bolnicu Merkur, pripremite zivce jer nema nekog reda, ljudi stoje svakak i svi se preguravaju. Radnim danom imaju jos i dodatno testiranje od 11 za pacijente VV i KB Merkur.

----------


## tamy86

Ti sebi možeš regulirati cikluse Duphastonom. Rekla si da piješ? Pij 2 dana duže npr. pa ćeš dobiti u pon..




> Zvala sam sad VV da naručim muža andrologu pa sam priupitatala za testiranje, sestra mi je rekla da se i kod njih naručuje. Najgore mi je što mi sad početak menstruacije pada subotom, i tako idući mjeseci po onoj aplikaciji. To nema šanse sad uskladiti. A gledam termine kod nas za naručiti ima samo do 18.5 za naručiti, a ja bih trebala dobiti 22.5. Da li kako mogu pomaknuti ciklus jer ak ovak nastavi neću nikad otić zbog testiranja

----------


## tamy86

Silk- Ja 34 i isto. Mladi ste, stignete... nisam baš mislila prvo roditi sa 40..

----------


## Bluenina21

Hvala tamy, budem baš probala sa duphastonom, znači primiti ce me bez obzira što nemam narudžbu, jer idem sa područja Plitvičkih jezera, pa mi nije da poljubim vrata, a u Karlovcu rade samo 200 testova. Idem sad u petak na neke pretrage pa ću još njih priupitati zbog situacije dal bi me pustili.malo sam dosadna već sa tim tekstom. Hvala vam na odgovorima

----------


## Silk

Kada je najbolje zvati baš ambulantu - 2353 906? Zovem danas konstantno od 11 do 14 i nitko da se javi, a trebala bi javit negativan rezultat inseminacije i pitat što sad dalje. Nekako mi je logično za to zvati ambulantu, ne na centralu, ili?

----------


## LemonK

silk taj broj je od ordinacije dr pavan, rezultat javljas sestri na salteru di se narucuje i za pregled, njen ti je zadnji 907

----------


## LemonK

i zovi od 11 nadalje, kako si i napisala...
moja preporuka ti je da se opet narucis za 3.dan pa ces vidjet s dr koji cete postupak, ja sam bila na samo jednoj inseminaciji, tada je bio losiji spermiogram i sljedeci ciklus sam trazila ivf...

----------


## wpooh

Pozdrav, cure da li znate do kada vrijedi D1 uputnica. Naime trebala bi ići vaditi uskoro betu za što su mi na VV rekli da mi treba uputnica (A2), a moja ginekologica kaze da D1 pokriva bete i nije mi pustila uputnicu..Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Tajcita

Silk i ja sam od rujna isto na VV, i danas tek 2. inseminacija. Tako da ima nas jos. Ja sam nakon 1.inseminacije imala pauzu sledeci ciklus, a onda opet sada inseminacija. Receno mi je i sada u slucaju da ne uspije, mjesec dana pauza i onda vjerojatno VTO tj vidjecemo na pregledu kada dodje do toga.

----------


## Tajcita

Do sada sam ih zvala dosta puta, ali najcesce se javljaju od 14 do 15 sati.  Uvijek sam zvala salter.

----------


## Bluenina21

Bok, testirala sam se danas na koronu u Karlovcu bez narudžbe, malo su prigovarali ali su me primili. 3 dan ciklusa mi pada u subotu, pa me zanima da li sam dobro skužila da oni primaju i subotom pacijente. Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Silk

Kakva je procedura s postupcima i cijepljenjem protiv Covida? Ovaj tjedan trebam primit prvu dozu, a iduci tjedan bi kretala ponovo u postupak? Dal ce mi to dozvolit, ima itko iskustva?

----------


## Nina1986

Silk, ja taman danas zvala jer sam trebala krenuti u postupak, i radi cijepljenja ne mogu... Mora proci barem 14 dana od cijepljenja.

----------


## LemonK

nakon 1. ili 2. doze? npr na stranici Beta plus piše da oni savjetuju barem 1 ciklus pauze nakon 2.doze.. iskreno, meni je to 14 dana premalo, zato se nisam ni cijepila jer predugo mi je čekati, a mislim da treba..
jel znate možda kako je ove godine sa godišnjima i hoće biti pauze za postupke?

----------


## LemonK

> Bok, testirala sam se danas na koronu u Karlovcu bez narudžbe, malo su prigovarali ali su me primili. 3 dan ciklusa mi pada u subotu, pa me zanima da li sam dobro skužila da oni primaju i subotom pacijente. Hvala unaprijed


nisam vidjela poruku prije, nadam se da si obavila u subotu? do sada su radili i subotom normalno..

----------


## Tajcita

Ja sam imala zakazano cijepljenje, 1. doza. I Doktrorica mi je savjetovala da ipak sve to izbjegavam do daljnjeg...tj. sada za sada da izjegnem cijepljenje. Tako da na kraju i nisam.

----------


## Silk

Danas mi je 1dc, subota, nikog nisam usojela dobit za narucivanje (dal je uopce moguce narucivanje subotom?)..Sto da radim u ponedjeljak? Zovem da me naruce za utorak kad mi je 4dc ili se samo pojavim u pon gore?

----------


## Bluenina21

Obavila sam u subotu,doktorica je savjetovala da pričekamo mužev pregled kod androloga pa kad on riješi da dođemo. Pitala sam doktoricu za cijepljenje, ona preporučuje da se cijepim ali da mora proći neko vrijeme poslje cijepljenja za postupak.

----------


## LemonK

silk prije je bilo da samo dodjes u pon, 3.dan ciklusa, nazovi ih jos ujutro i najbolje bi bilo da odes odmah u pon ujutro na testiranje na merkur, tako ce imat nalaz oko 1 kada ce ti vjerojatno reci da dodjes na pregled...tako sam ja jednom

----------


## LemonK

> Obavila sam u subotu,doktorica je savjetovala da pričekamo mužev pregled kod androloga pa kad on riješi da dođemo. Pitala sam doktoricu za cijepljenje, ona preporučuje da se cijepim ali da mora proći neko vrijeme poslje cijepljenja za postupak.


koji dan si ih zvala da bi dosla na subotu? 
ja sam zadnje u 9.mj isla subotom kao 3.dan i tada mi sestra nesto prokomentirala da sam mogla doci i na petak 2.dan

----------


## Silk

> silk prije je bilo da samo dodjes u pon, 3.dan ciklusa, nazovi ih jos ujutro i najbolje bi bilo da odes odmah u pon ujutro na testiranje na merkur, tako ce imat nalaz oko 1 kada ce ti vjerojatno reci da dodjes na pregled...tako sam ja jednom


Hvala ti! Nadam se da će mi se htjeti javiti u jutro :/ testirala sam se danas već na Merkuru.

----------


## LemonK

onda super, ako se ne jave ne brini, samo se pojavi gore, a test koji je trenutno cini mi se najvaznija i najbitnija stvar, imaju u sustavu pa te ne moze otkantati

----------


## tamy86

Cure, zna li se šta o godišnjem, rade li onaj tjedan od 21.lipnja pošto je 22.praznik? A meni taman tada pada ponovni odlazak nakon pauze.

----------


## LemonK

cure jel koja bila nedjeljom na merkuru na testiranju? jel to sigurno rade i nedjeljom? 
dobila sam danas, imam termin za testiranje u pon ujutro u svom gradu, pa sam mislila kasnije za zg na vv, ali bojim se da me nece htjeti primiti na vv bez testa (nalaz ce bit tek kasnije popodne)

----------


## LemonK

samo info za sve koje ce traziti na forumu, netko je napisao da se i nedjeljom testira na merkuru, to nije tocna informacija. bila sam danas gore i bas pitala za nedjelju i potvrdeno da nedjeljom nema testiranja.

----------


## Silk

> samo info za sve koje ce traziti na forumu, netko je napisao da se i nedjeljom testira na merkuru, to nije tocna informacija. bila sam danas gore i bas pitala za nedjelju i potvrdeno da nedjeljom nema testiranja.


Ja sam se testirala u nedjelju na Merkuru jer sam u utorak imala zakazan pregled.. od kad se to onda vise ne testira?

----------


## LemonK

evo pitala doktoricu i kaze da nema nedjeljom..
dok sam jednom imala transfer na utorak isto su mi rekli da dodjem na merkur na pon na testiranje pa me opcenito zbunilo to kaj sam vidjela da gore pise i za nedjelju tako da sam bas sada pitala dr da budem sigurna i kaze nema

----------


## tamy86

Cure, vade li se hormoni samo na VV ili ima i Merkur svoj laboratorij? Zbunjuju me te njihove zgrade. Vadim neovisno o postupku, moja gin me šalje ovako...

----------


## Silk

Ako imam D1 uputnicu za postupak, ne treba mi dodatna uputnica od mojeg ginekologa za vadit Betu? To se trebam narucit telefonom na VV ili?

----------


## Tajcita

Kolilo se sjecam, pisalo je i nedeljom dole gdje je testiranje. I subota i nedelja. Ne znam samo da li imaju 2 termina, dnevno.  E sada ako se nesto promijenilo, voljela bih da znam, jer postoji mogucnost, da cu morati u nedelju, tj. sutra ici na testiranje?

----------


## sladja01

Ima li netko informaciju šalju li se opet oni trijažni upitnici 2 tjedna prije dolaska na pregled da ih ne moram zvati...

----------


## Nina1986

sladja01, da i dalje se salju trijazni upitnici...

----------


## Laras

Pozdrav.  :Smile: 

Čitajući i tražeći neka najnovija iskustva za Vuk vrhovec kliniku nisam uspjela ništa pronaći pa otvaram svoje pitanje. U biti, mene zanima sam postupak kod transfera smrznutih embrija. Znači, ja i suprug smo bili na 3 postupka do sad, i zadnji je bio u 6. mjesecu kada je bila punkcija , ali ne i transfer zbog kako mi rekla doktorica puno hormona i injekcija koje dobila i rizika da ne umrem. 

Mene uglavnom zanima koliko se dok je transfer srmznutih embrija tj kako često hoda na te preglede jer mi rekli da ću biti samo na tabletama (bez injekcija) i hormonima. Ja sad pratim ovuaciju i sad mi je bila na 21. dan ciklusa tek (malo mi se i sve sad poremetilo od postupka). Da li je i transfer gotov u roku kojih dva tjedna jer oni poslože ovulaciju hormonima ili kako? I dal rade između badnjaka i tri kralja jer onda sam opet na kolektivnom i to mi je onda prilika? Molim neka najnovija iskustva žena koje su u posljednje vrijeme bie u postupku, jer nigje ne mogu pronaći ništa novije od tamo 2012, 2013 godine možda malo kasnije, ali to je sve tako jer se promjenilo sigurno dosta toga (sad je i korona). Zahvaljujem svim ženama za bar neki odgovor kako one išle.

Dobili smo 9 stanica, od kojih na kraju imamo 5 embrija što je smrzuto 5. dan, i sad se spremam na transfer. Kako sam ja knjigovođa i stalno radim ujutro, problem mi je hodati na folikulometrije i preglede, jer radim u takvom selu i tvrtci gdje smo svi domaći i svi bi odmah znali, pa nitko ne zna da idemo u mpo. U jednu ruku, mogu nešto otići obaviti (imam šeficu i dva šefa) tako i nešto izmišljala, pa me nisu puno ispitivali, ali moram nadoknaditi sate jer smo plaćeni po satu i fond sati moram ispuniti jer imamo kolektivne godišnje gdje isto ne mogu uzeti slobodno kada bi ja to htjela ( to mogu 1 do 2 dana što sam i iskoristila, uz dan dva bolovanja).

LP

----------


## Nina1986

Pozz. Imala aspiraciju jucer a transfer ce biti u iducem ciklusu sa zamrznutim embrijima. Moze mi netko reci kako ide cijeli postupak kad je u pitanju samo transfer? Do sad sam uvijek imala transfer 5.dan nakon aspiracije,pa ne znam kako to ide. Hvala

----------


## sladja01

Nina, ja dok sam išla u Fet išla sam na dva pregleda prije dana kada je trebao biti transfer. Ako se dobro sjećam išla sam 3DC, dobila estrofem tablete i mislim da sam nakon nekih 5 dana išla još jednom. Transfer mi je trebao biti otprilike 2 tjedna iza menge. Dva dana ranije se radi covid test i ako je negativan javlja im se da mogu odmrznuti embrije.
Ima li nekih novosti na odjelu po pitanju covida?

----------


## sladja01

Ja dok sam išla u Fet išla sam na dva pregleda prije dana kada je trebao biti transfer. Ako se dobro sjećam išla sam 3DC, dobila estrofem tablete i mislim da sam nakon nekih 5 dana išla još jednom. Transfer mi je trebao biti otprilike 2 tjedna iza menge. Dva dana ranije se radi covid test i ako je negativan javlja im se da mogu odmrznuti embrije. I s obzirom da ih imate odlučujete koliko ide u odmrzavanje, što zavisi i u koliko epruveta su zamrznuti.
Super ste dobili embrija s obzirom na broj stanica i to još zamrznutih 5.dan tako da vam držim fige da sve bude dobro na kraju.

----------


## Nina1986

Sladja01, nista se nije promijenilo. Slanje trijaznih upitnika 14 dana prije, negativan test za prvi pregled, negativan test prije aspiracije. Sve po starome.

----------


## Ivana 84

Zvala sam VV da se naručim na prvi pogled, tj drugo mišljenje, rekli su mi da zovem 1dc i da će me onda naručiti, možete li mi reći koji dc se ide, kako nisam iz Zg da znam planirati go.i moram li se testirati na covid prije dolaska, hvala

----------


## Riba245

Bok Ivana,1.dan ciklusa se zove, a gotovo uvijek je 3.dan ciklusa je prvi pregled.

----------


## Nina1986

Ivana 84, ako je samo razgovor sa doktoricom,a nije ulazak u postupak,onda mislim da ne treba negativan test,ali sve bi cam trebali reci kad budete zvali. A vjerojatno ce vam reci da dodjete 3dc,tako kazu svima.

----------


## Riba245

Negativan test treba samo žena prije aspiracije folikula.

----------


## LemonK

za sve curke koje su pitale vezano za FET, ja sam imala 4 FETa tokom 2020/2021, postupak sljedeci: salju se mailom trijazni uputnici 14 dana prije ocekivane menge, 1.dc se zove, naruce te za pregled 3.dc na kojem moras imati i negativan test (najbolje je tko je iz zg pa taj dan moze proci u 7h na merkur na testiranje, nalaz sestra na vv vidi oko 12, 1 taman za pregled), na pregledu 3dc dr pogleda jel mozete u postupak, ako se ide dobis estrofem 2mg tri puta na dan i kontrola za tjedan dana, na tu kontrolu ne treba test, dr pogleda endometrij, ako je dobar dogovara se transfer, ja sam imala 7 blastocista pa je uvijek bio 5.dan od tog pregleda, i tada se uvodi i utrogestan, za dan transfera treba imati negativan test, najbolje isto vaditi dan prije na merkuru jer taj dan kad se embriji odmrzavaju moraju imati neg test (ili im posaljete mailom ako vadite negdje drugdje, ne smije biti stariji od 48h na dan transfera). Transfer je obicno oko 12h, treba doci 1h prije, embriolog vas zove na mob jel sve ok se embrijima, nakon transfera se lezi pola sata, terapija za dalje je estrofem, utrogestan, andol.... Ako sam jos nesto izostavila pitajte..

----------


## sladja01

Da li se mora naruciti dolazak na spermiogram ili ne? I da li nalaz moze biti gotov isti dan zna li netko?

----------


## sladja01

Zvala sam VV, narucuje se za sgram, ali sam naravno zaboravila treba li imati mozda po novom test, iako valjda bi mi rekla sestra, ali zna li netko tko je isao u postupak da li su muzevi morali imati test pri davanju uzorka?

----------


## Ivana 84

Dns sam bila na VV i dobila upute da trebam kod njih vaditi hormone 3-5dc  i muž spermogram i da možemo isti dan doći, e sad naravno da nisam pitala gdje to vadim i jel se naručuje, jel zovem isto 1dc i za vađenje krvi, koliko vidim taman će me uhvatiti vikend i svi sveti kako onda zvati 1dc ako ne rade???

----------


## Majic1122

Pozdrav, ja sam to radila prošli mjesec i isto mi je potrefio vikend, ali nije problem, naručili su me odmah drugi dan, sve stigneš

----------


## Bluenina21

Bok, da li se za vađenje hormona treba naručiti. Bila sam  jednom, ali sam zaboravila.

----------


## Jana1989.

Bluenina, za hormone se samo javis dan ranije da ćeš doći

----------


## Bluenina21

Hvala Jana

----------


## Vaki

Bokić, imam nekoliko pitanja. Dugo me već nije bilo pa sam van svega. Koja uputnica mi treba za dogovor za FET? Dakle, samo razgovor. Neovisno o ciklusu. I zovu li se još uvijek isti broj za naručivanje, kao i prije 3 do 4 godine? Hvala!

----------


## Bluenina21

Bok, mi smo danas krenuli prvi put u postupak, dobila sam pen da se bockam do 10 ujutro 6 dana po 100 jedinica, pa idem na kontrolu. Imam hipotireozu sub th, poličistične jajnike. Od tableta koristim siofor 500  (2 dnevno), eutyrox 50,folbella 5 mg, duphaston ali sad mi je doktor rekao da njega dalje ne. Da li su nalazi dobri. Slabo se razumijem u to. Vidjela sam da se spominje amh, meni je povišena, 76.1. 
da li je to problem

----------


## Bluenina21

Vaki, što se tiče uputnica to ne znam. Ali na ovaj broj se samo javljaju. Trebaš zvati oko 13 sati. 012353907

----------


## Vaki

Hvala ti!

----------


## Radotović

Pozdrav...sve mi je ovo novo..i neznam odakle krenuti..za početak znam da se moram naručiti kod dr.Jukić..nikako da iskopam negdje brojček za naručti...pa ako netko ima..lp

----------


## Bluenina21

Na ovaj broj sam uvijek zvala da se naručim kod nje, 012353907

----------


## sladja01

Da li je netko bio u skorije vrijeme u postupku na VV, salju li se jos uvijek trijazni i da li je potreban test na covid, da ne zovem njih ako netko zna ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## Bluenina21

Bok, ja sam bila krajem 1. mjeseca, i dalje se šalju trijažni upitnici 15 - tak dana prije dolaska, test na koronu se isto radi prije ulaska u postupak. Ako ste već obavili konzultacije mislim da tek onda pravite test prvi dan ciklusa da dođete kod njih 3. Dan ciklusa te vam u tom ciklusu kreće terpija.

----------


## Bluenina21

Ja sam u ovoj grupi, mislim da je to od ovog foruma. Tamo su aktivni, vidim da se ovdje već dugo ne piše. https://www.facebook.com/groups/Roda...ost/?ref=share

----------


## Slikarica

Bok svima! Sutra mi je 3.dan ciklusa i idem na pregled. Za pocetak smo rekli probati sa inseminacijom, pa ceno vidjet za dalje. Ono sto me zanima je da li moram odmah sutra imat onu ovjerenu suglasnost ili se moze donjeti i naknadno? I da li je koja isla u postupak, a da nije 2 tjedna ranije poslala upitnik?

----------


## Ruza_rozita

Bok svima! Ima li koja iskustva kada su ljetni godisnji odmori na VV? Nadam se što skorašnijem ulasku u postupak ali mi se čini da neće biti prije srpnja pa se bojim da neće ni onda biti moguće

----------


## Vaki

Probaj se s njima dogovoriti već sada da te imaju u vidu za 7. mjesec. Najčešće u 7. mjesecu uzimaju samo pacijente koji su već u procesu.

----------


## Vaki

> Bok svima! Sutra mi je 3.dan ciklusa i idem na pregled. Za pocetak smo rekli probati sa inseminacijom, pa ceno vidjet za dalje. Ono sto me zanima je da li moram odmah sutra imat onu ovjerenu suglasnost ili se moze donjeti i naknadno? I da li je koja isla u postupak, a da nije 2 tjedna ranije poslala upitnik?


Sigurno već znaš odgovor. No, 
Za svaki slučaj...Ja sam im poslala trijažne upitnike 1. dc i nisam imala problema zbog toga. Ovjerena suglasnost ti treba najkasnije to jutro kad imaš inseminaciju ili se prekida postupak. Ja sam im uvijek nosila zadnji tren zbog supruga... Tj. zbog njegovog posla...

----------


## bubba

Pozdrav!
Dugo me nema ovdje,zadnje smo bili na Vuk Vrhovcu prije skoro 4 godine,sad se ponovo spremamo po pojacanje u nasoj maloj obitelji,pa me zanima koje dokumente treba poslati osim trijaznih upitnika preko e maila da li treba i informativni pristanak?Te PCR test da li treba i suprug i ja kad dodem gore 3 dc...previse informacija a planiran posupak je iduci ciklus.

----------


## sladja01

Bubba, salju se samo trijazni upitnici 2 tjedna ranije. I sumnjam da ce vas odmah uzeti u postupak, sigurno ce traziti provjeru hormona ako vec nemate friske nalaze.
I ako dolazite samo na konzultacije mislim da vam ne trebaju pcr testovi  treba samo vas kada krecete u postupak.
Ali ja bih svakako nazvala da cujem sta ce vam reci.

----------


## bubba

Hvala,sve smo to obavili ovaj ciklus,tako da deff sljedeci smo u postupku,jer cemo probat u prirodnom ciklusu bez stimulacije (kod nas je to polucilo pozitivnim rezultatom i prosli put.)

----------


## Ruza_rozita

Pozdrav! Ima li koja mozda iskustva sa povisenim TSH i VV? Odgodjen mi je postupak do konzultacija sa endokrinologom, pa dok cekam pregled u endića slazem scenarije kada bi mogla  uci u postupak. Zanima me najvise jel se ceka da terapija prodjeluje - da TSH padne ispod 2 ili se moze u postupak dok si na terapiji?

----------


## Vaki

> Pozdrav! Ima li koja mozda iskustva sa povisenim TSH i VV? Odgodjen mi je postupak do konzultacija sa endokrinologom, pa dok cekam pregled u endića slazem scenarije kada bi mogla  uci u postupak. Zanima me najvise jel se ceka da terapija prodjeluje - da TSH padne ispod 2 ili se moze u postupak dok si na terapiji?


Ja imam. Prvo ti se treba spustiti TSH jer ako ti je povišen onda postoji mogućnost da zbog toga ne dolazi do trudnoće. Imala sam sreću pa je netko otkazao pregled kod endokrinologa pa sam uletjela isti mjesec. No, ne prestaješ s terapijom kad ti je TSH o.k., nego ti odrede koju dozu tableta ćeš uzimati. Ja sam tada ostala trudna i čitavu trudnoću sam pila terapiju jer mi je TSH tek onda podivljao. Par mjeseci nakon poroda TSH je ponovio bio dobar. Sad samo povremeno napravim kontrolu.

----------


## Anuška1

curke, ide li netko sad u listopadu u postupak?  :Smile:  
također molim cure koje su ranije pisale ovdje po forumu ako mi mogu malo napisati iskustva, je li ivf bio uspješan, kakva su iskustva s doktorima itd? vidim više manje da su ok iskustva s Podgajskim i Pavan Jukić. ja krećem sad krajem rujna.
Skroz sam nova  u svemu, ako mi malo možete pojasniti, ivf dugi protokol? 3dc ide stimulacija do punkcije, jesam u pravu? hvalaaaa

----------


## ribica91

> curke, ide li netko sad u listopadu u postupak?  
> također molim cure koje su ranije pisale ovdje po forumu ako mi mogu malo napisati iskustva, je li ivf bio uspješan, kakva su iskustva s doktorima itd? vidim više manje da su ok iskustva s Podgajskim i Pavan Jukić. ja krećem sad krajem rujna.
> Skroz sam nova  u svemu, ako mi malo možete pojasniti, ivf dugi protokol? 3dc ide stimulacija do punkcije, jesam u pravu? hvalaaaa


Anuška1, evo i mene nove u ovome svemu, čekam menstruaciju sad da se javim 1. dan ciklusa, da dogovorimo dalje za inseminaciju po prvi puta kod doktorice Pavan Jukić...
ne razumijem samo kako točno da znam kad trebam poslati trijažne upitnike, tih 14 dana ranije, kad mi je ciklus skroz nepredvidljiv, od 20 pa do 45 dana i kako da sad znam kad treba poslati te papire

----------

